#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-10
<cartel_> wow almost noone here
<Riddell> cartel_: me an amu are both at the conference so we do this talking thing
<tabmoW> anyone get kubuntu just stopping on the boot after 'scsi [success] '
<Riddell> scsi seems like a strange output, wonder what it's for
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-11
<ghetek1> im sorry to bother with a support question but nobody knows in any other irc room. I'm on an imac, i dont know what type but i know its a slot loader.  i put in the live cd but it doesnt give me a gui. it says it has problems finding my display. any help would be much appreciated
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-12
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<chmj> morning 
<chmj> anyone packaging pykde ?
<crimsun> not that I'm aware
<insanekane> aha
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-13
<crimsun> any objections if I upload superkaramba_0.36 to breezy/universe?
<Riddell> crimsun: not at all
<crimsun> Riddell: thanks. Test-building on amd64 now.
<JRe> lo
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-14
<tezza> anyone around from the dev team?
* Beineri has a problem with Kubuntu as a project...
<Beineri> ... the obviously complete missing of dealing with any release relevant bugs/user problems.
<Beineri> How many days does the kdelibs-data update now don't install?
<Beineri> Do you think it's funny that users exchange scripts on the lists how to work-around that? :-|
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-15
<uniq> is the kdelibs-data+knetworkconf conflict beeing handled.. or is it at hold? 
<Riddell> uniq: I've uploaded a new package knetworkconf to hoary-updates
<Riddell> the trouble is nobody seems to know what happens with packages uploaded to hoary-updates
<uniq> heh.. ok.
<uniq> what's the versionnumber of your upload? 
<uniq> 0.6.1-3ubuntu2 is the source i got from hoary-updates.
<Riddell> same as current with -svn20050506 on it
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-08
<Tonio_> Lure: ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks for being there!
<Tonio_> I couldn't do more to support you I think :)
<Tonio_> Lure: pleasure :)
<Sime> Tonio_: I'm glad to hear that it is all work smoothly now. (no, I haven't touched systemsettings windows sizes recently).
<Tonio_> Sime: something changed with this nights update....
<Tonio_> Sime: I assumed it was you, but maybe that just new pykde
<insanekane> hello ... the systray applet is in kdelibs right ?
<apokryphos> probably, why?
<apokryphos> or kdelibs has the part, and kdebase as it as the app
<insanekane> apokryphos: well, did a user testing session today ... and he found it difficult to identify the 'system tray' in the panel
<insanekane> apokryphos: so, i wanted to add some color to the background to differentiate it
<apokryphos> really? :/
<apokryphos> it's pretty distinct
<insanekane> no it isnt ... the contrast is too low
<insanekane> they wondered if the clock was in the tray as well
<apokryphos> not that I'm convinced that it should be differentiated from the rest of the panel, or the desktop itself
<apokryphos> that's kind of what's going to be plasma's aim :P
<apokryphos> insanekane: seperators make that an obvious no
<insanekane> apokryphos: yes ... but try writing a manual about what the system tray is :)
<apokryphos> easy, put a screenshot and/or a description
<insanekane> apokryphos: well, in my distro (derivative of kubuntu), i've removed the applet handles
<apokryphos> in between where your minimised apps go and the clock
<apokryphos> insanekane: that's probably a stronger reason for why they don't differentiate it :P
<insanekane> apokryphos: :)
<insanekane> apokryphos: users, dumb users ;)
<apokryphos> don't presume users are dumb, as old Linus says :P
<insanekane> apokryphos: but really, they did find it difficult ... they didnt understand applet handles either, so, i had to remove them
<insanekane> apokryphos: it was a joke :) ... my aim is to make it easier for them
<apokryphos> ;-)
<insanekane> apokryphos: after all, i'm from a community that left agriculture as the only profession only some 50 years ago :P
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> not hard to sympathise when I consider my mother :O
<insanekane> hmm yes :)
* apokryphos chuckles at the thought
<insanekane> so, thats why i asked about the systray
<apokryphos> it'd all be under kicker, I'd imagine
<insanekane> apokryphos: oh, btw, the 'users' who were tested and/or testing the system ... they are very experienced linguists ... so it is not exactly a 'dumb' user here
<apokryphos> indeed
<apokryphos> I consider my mother very intelligent, but absolutely awful with computers :P
<insanekane> :)
<insanekane> apokryphos: so, how would you define the 'system tray' ?
<apokryphos> my friend told me an interesting story the other day, where his dad (a *very* highly paid surgeon, intelligent) called him from upstairs to ask him where a given key was (I think it was P) :P
<insanekane> LOL
<apokryphos> help:/kicker/systemtray-applet.html
<insanekane> apokryphos: great :P
<insanekane> apokryphos: our definition is about 3 lines longer :)
<apokryphos> screenshots are always good though
<insanekane> yeah, will be providing screenshots, and thick red lines demarcating the systray (just as most other parts of the desktop) ... but it would be better to have a little bit more contrast
<insanekane> apokryphos: ok, thanks for your help ... cya later. gnite!
<apokryphos> 'night
<apokryphos> =)
<NeoChaosX> Question to anybody who knows: is there any chance of knetworkmanager being promoted to main for dapper?
<raphink> hi there
<danimo> moin
<Hobbsee> hey danimo 
<danimo> hi Hobbsee
<danimo> the kubuntu booth should be mostly set up by now
<Hobbsee> oh goody :)
<Hobbsee> wish i could see it...is someone taking pictures?
<danimo> Hobbsee: I think so
<Hobbsee> oh good :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: would be odd of there were no pictues
<danimo> Hobbsee: I left yesterday night, since I have obligations at uni. I'll be back on friday, though
<danimo> Hobbsee: but ken is there
<Hobbsee> ah ok, cool
* danimo feels like being hit by a train, though
<Hobbsee> heh...well that's always fun, you know :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: I basically spent the last day setting up three boothes
<danimo> Hobbsee: and then running to catch my train
<Hobbsee> very ouch.
<danimo> Hobbsee: I returned home by 1:30am, and had to get up at 6:30
<Hobbsee> icky
<danimo> fortunately, there is caffeine to at least keep me awake
<pygi> Riddell: QT# would be a decent SoC idea 
<abattoir> pyi: was that a katakana char. being improvised as a smiley? ;) 
<abattoir> sorry, omitted the g... 
<pygi> yes, yes, whatever the katakana  char is (altought few people already told me that)
<abattoir> pygi: i think it tsu...
<pygi> heh 
<pygi> whatever that is 
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<Riddell> my ISP is broken today, I only have 6 minutes of access from the library
<viviersf> sigh
<viviersf> in south africa that happens most of the time ^_^
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Hobbsee> eww
<freeflying> Riddell: when will the next kubuntu-meeting be?
<Riddell> Next meeting is 05/11/06 2100 UTC
<Riddell> hm, November?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Everyone should be on the look out for regressions w.r.t. buttons in systemsettngs. || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- Next meeting is 11/05/06 2100 UTC
<Riddell> 11th May
<freeflying> Riddell: thanks
<abattoir> Riddell: hello :) I tried checking the Ubuntu OEM Installer, but i think it'd wipe out my harddisk(or it is only meant for clean HDs)... am I right?
<Riddell> abattoir: could well be the case, I'm not sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: those US people put their dates around the wrong way :P
<jjesse> Riddell: are we doing a flight 7 or anything like that?
<freeflying> jjesse: not flight, now is beta2,heh
<jjesse> heh, can't keep things straight :)
<Lure> jjesse: Flight 7 will be tommorow's daily if everything goes well
<freeflying> Lure: congrats
<Lure> freeflying: thanks
<jjesse> oooooo
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, tomorrow
<Riddell> can anyone get to http://www.smile.co.uk/cgi-bin/sm_launch.cgi?banking  in konqueror?
<jjesse> do i need a KubuntuFlight7 wiki page then?
<jjesse> Could not connect to host welcome8.smile.co.uk.
<Drakeson> Could not connect to host welcome8.smile.co.uk.
<Riddell> jjesse, Drakeson: thanks
<Riddell> jjesse: there's probably not much to add over beta 2
<jjesse> ok so i won't rush a pag
<freeflying> Riddell: have you relaced libscim8c2a-0ubuntu7 with 0ubuntu8?
<insanekane> hello ... could someone tell which compiler was used to build Qt ?
<insanekane> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> freeflying: 1.4.4-1ubuntu9 is the latest
<Riddell> insanekane: gcc
<insanekane> Riddell: by any chance, would you know the version number ?
<insanekane> Riddell: I'm getting a segfault in QShared when running a Qt app ..
<insanekane> Riddell: thats why I ask
<Riddell> 4:4.0.3-1
<insanekane> so thats 4.0.3-1ubuntuX ?
<Riddell> no, doesn't seem to be
<insanekane> 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 ?
<Riddell> not what I see here
<insanekane> Riddell: thats wierd ... are you talking about package version number or something else ?
<Riddell> yes
<insanekane> uh ... on dapper ?
<insanekane> i'm downloading the latest g++ package ... and it seems to have a version 4.0.3-1ubuntu5
<Riddell> oh, I'm looking at the meta package
<Riddell> yes, 4.0.3-1ubuntu5
<insanekane> Riddell: whew! thanks
<insanekane> Riddell: have you ever heard of a segfault happening in QString/QShared ?
<Riddell> nope
<insanekane> Riddell: ok ... let me try with the new version of gcc ... maybe that might help
<abattoir> Riddell: I went through the install CD again... guess I need another hard disk... is there someone i can ask(who made the Ubuntu OEM installer).. or are they busy? :) 
<Riddell> abattoir: kamion is the man, he's always busy but usually happy to help on #ubuntu-devel
<abattoir> thanks
<MrFaber> Hi all
<MrFaber> Anyone knows the maintainer of knetworkmanager?
<MrFaber> Or should I join motu channel?
<Riddell> MrFaber: tonio has done much or the work for kubuntu
<Riddell> he's not here just now
<MrFaber> thx Riddell 
<verwilst_> ubuntu's grub can't handle xfs as /boot?
<Drakeson> is there anything similar to http://en.opensuse.org/Build_Service planned for ubuntu?
<Riddell> Drakeson: yes, launchpad should offer personal package archives I believe
<Drakeson> there is serious point in their approach: it is possible to build packages for other distros
<Riddell> yes, that will be nice, although you probably still need to learn RPM and .deb making
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: uploading kpowersave
<danimo> moins
<jpatrick> moin
<Tonio_> hey danimo ;)
<danimo> hi Tonio_
<danimo> does anyone see 8.15.2.dfsg.0ubuntu1 in the repository?
<danimo> I can't find it on the uk mirror
<Riddell> danimo: of what?
<danimo> args, sorry
<danimo> gs-esp
<danimo> it didn't paste
<Riddell> 8.15.1.dfsg.1-1ubuntu3
<danimo> Riddell: same here, but bug 41800 references that package
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41800 in gs-esp "Cups fails to print any file with Brother HL-1430" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41800
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gs-esp/8.15.2.dfsg.0ubuntu1-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> hmm, does seem to be built
<danimo> ok
<Riddell> danimo: it's here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gs-esp/
<Riddell> who wants a packaging challenge?
<Tonio_> Riddell: concernint the kio-tar and kio-zip, I searched for a way yo configure it in a restorable way, but didn't find... I'm investigating
<Tonio_> Riddell: packaging what ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I suspected as much
<Riddell> Tonio_: libagg
<Tonio_> Riddell: anything special I may need about it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's rumoured to have a horrible build system
<jpatrick> Tonio_: ok, getting this thingys svn
<Riddell> I seem to remember trying it once and failing
<Tonio_> Riddell: will try, and will patch gnash after that if it is not too late to have a package in
<Riddell> danimo: I get it with an  apt-get update
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting, that's a good way to test my packaging skills ;)
<danimo> Riddell: it's not on the uk mirror yet
<Riddell> patch?
<danimo> Riddell: I'd have to switch repos
<danimo> Riddell: btw: kio_fonts wants a root password to install fonts as root
<danimo> Riddell: can you confirm?
<jpatrick> danimo: must be lagging
<Riddell> danimo: the UK mirror isn't a mirror, although there are three of them so it's possible they aren't all in sync
<danimo> ok
<danimo> Riddell: not a mirror == primary ftp?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libdevel/libagg-dev
<Tonio_> Riddell: backporting this maybe ?
<Riddell> danimo: yes, it's the primary place
<jpatrick> Tonio_: can we push a package to kubuntu.no-ip.org?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: sure, do you have ftp access ?
<jpatrick> I think
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, that's interesting, don't package it then :)
<Tonio_> so let's go
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe ;)
<jpatrick> Lure gave my the details a while ago
<Tonio_> Riddell: tell me what you want me to do, I'm starting to work on gnash
<Riddell> Tonio_: do about what/
<Riddell> ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no need to backport for you ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: seen packaging/debian in the gnash src ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's a sync not a backport, I'm not sure the current status of syncs
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, sorry for the confusion, I wanted to talk about sync
<Tonio_> Riddell: if syncking isn't possible, we can "port" it and get it revued like a normal package, then we'll got it sync with edgy
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah
<Tonio_> Riddell: so just let me know ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: noting concerning gnash on debian
<Riddell> hello hiasll 
<Tonio_> sounds strange since it is supposed to work, although it is still in developpment
<Riddell> Tonio_: could you ask dholbach what the current best practice is?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: in gnash's cvs there's a packaging/debian dir
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<danimo> Riddell: did you check the kio_fonts issue?
<Riddell> danimo: I don't have time just now
<danimo> ok
<jpatrick> Tonio_: ok, I'll just wait for you
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I already grabbed the sources
<Tonio_> I'm quick packaging to check if that works, and then maybe try a better one :)
<Tonio_> no need to grab it if that doesn't work at all
<jpatrick> there's an existant debian/ dir
<Lure> hi
<jpatrick> hi Lure
<Lure> hi jpatrick
<Lure> Tonio_: timo asked if I would be on LT - I have directed him to you. You plan to be there on Sat?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes I emailed me ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: I will yes
<Tonio_> Lure: what to upload ? kpowersave only or both kpower and power ?
<Lure> you mail yourself? ;-) Not enough spam?
<Tonio_> I didn't look at the moment
<Lure> Tonio_: it is just powersave, kpowersave 0.6.1 is not yet released as source (but src.rpm exists in SuSe)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, so you are waiting for sources to be released ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I plan to request UFVe for kpowersave if it will fix something useful
<Tonio_> k
<Lure> powersave packages are on your repo, ready to upload - so when you have time just do it!
<Tonio_> Lure: uploaded
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks - will you close the bugs or should I do it?>
<Tonio_> Lure: I can do if you want
<Lure> Interesting - binary package disapeared from LP...
<hiasll> hello Riddell 
<danimo> am I blind or can I really not close bugs on malone?
<Lure> danimo: click on package name and then you can edit status
<Lure> (it is quite hidden - but I did not notice this until now ;-))
<danimo> yes it is
<danimo> Lure: what is the correct status for fixed bugs?
<Lure> Fix Commited is typically used if it was commited upstream, but Ubuntu package is not uploaded yet, while Fix Released is used if source package is uploaded to Ubuntu
<danimo> ok
<danimo> then I'll just wait for ian to close it
<Tonio_> if someone wants a server for low price, call me ;)
<Tonio_> http://www.dedibox.fr/
<Tonio_> I know it is in french, but look at the price.........
<Tonio_> and it is a serious company, that's incredible
<danimo> does anyone know a way to screenshot xv video? I need to document a bug in xv 
<jpatrick> 29,99 euros, I ain't got anything
<hiasll> danimo: make a picture with a camera ;-)
<danimo> hmmmm :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: are there any known issues with kdeprint actually ?
<Tonio_> cause I'm having issues here, while gnome-cups-manager works
<Riddell> doesn't surprise me too much
<Lure> Tonio_: what kind of problem - I am printing without problems (and have added one new printer today)
<Tonio_> "error: unable to create driver" something like that
<Tonio_> I will try to extract logs Riddell
<Tonio_> I hope we will get it working for the release.......
<Tonio_> gnome-cups-manager is very nice, so easy to use, autodetects the driver etc....
<danimo> Tonio_: so does kde
<Tonio_> danimo: in theory, but doesn't work here
<danimo> it does for me
<Tonio_> I'm getting the full list of drivers and have to select
<Tonio_> danimo: maybe because of that "driver creation" error
<Tonio_> that can explain
<danimo> well, but it chooses the right one by default afair
* Tonio_ is testing gnash
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> Tonio_: teagames.com
<Tonio_> jpatrick: 2advanced.com
<Tonio_> the most beautifull flash based website ever ;)
<jpatrick> you got a gnash package?
<Riddell> Tonio_: does it work?
<Riddell> it just took up all CPU and didn't draw anything when I last tried it
<yuriy> i noticed some, if not most, of the SoC ideas listed on the wiki for kubuntu are also listed as ideas on the kde wiki
<Riddell> yuriy: some random person added lots of them to the kubuntu wifi page
<Riddell> wiki
<yuriy> if one were to do one of those, which project would it be better to apply for? I'm thinking kde would make more sense
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't work on 2advanced
<yuriy> upstream type stuff probably shouldn't be on the ubuntu wiki page IMO
<Tonio_> but a friend of mine (flash killer) told me that was a kind of exception, it uses about everything existing in flash ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: complete failure :)
<jpatrick> ouch
<Tonio_> but I will keep the package structure since it builds, to try in a few weeks
<Tonio_> jpatrick: it is cvs stuff
<Tonio_> maybe it worked yesterday :)
<jpatrick> yeah...
<Tonio_> anyway, it is annouced for "in a few month", could be cool to have a gpl flash player for edgy
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you read dholbach's response concerning libagg ?
<Tonio_> we can ask for sync, but we need to say why
<Tonio_> so................ why ? :)
<danimo> wtf? swat ends in sigabrt
<Tonio_> jpatrick: the standalone player works
<Tonio_> gnash foo.swf is really impressive
<Tonio_> so the only issue is the firefox plugin
<Tonio_> that will work soon
<Tonio_> I don't get any sound but the animation plays very nicelly :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the kdeprint bug is a db-foomatic one
<Tonio_> rolling back the package works
<Tonio_> Riddell: the bug is known in debian :http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=360785
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 360785 in foomatic-db "Subject: foomatic-db: generation of ppd files is broken" [Grave,Closed]  
<Tonio_> Riddell: new version of foomatic-db correct the issue, so maybe we could ask for sync no ?
<abattoir> Riddell: I've just had a look at the Ubuntu OEM Installer... The User is asked questions w/ the help of dialogs(something like KDialog, but GTK-ish ;) ). I think what I have proposed goes beyond that. So I'd be more than glad to do what has been done in Ubuntu, and if your satisfied, then I can make it look like what I have propsed in my application... 
<abattoir> *proposed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm building and testing latest debian version, and if that works, I will ask for sync
<Tonio_> dholbach gave me the process
<jpatrick> groovy
<Tonio_> build is done, now testing ;)
* Tonio_ reloading kde
<Tonio_> jpatrick: fix fails......
<Tonio_> I will subscribe to the debian bug and wait a wit...
<Tonio_> bit
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> sorry, bit over-excited here
<Tonio_> jpatrick: fix works ;)
<Tonio_> but I had to perform a foomatic-cleanupdrivers first
<Tonio_> I just wonder how can we automate the fix
<Tonio_> postinst maybe
<jpatrick> what I was thinking
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I will ask for sync
<Tonio_> biggest kdeprint issue on the way, YEAH :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: the package seems to just got in ^^
<Tonio_> I will not have to ask for sync then
<jpatrick> so your work is done
<Tonio_> nope, doesn't work again........
* Tonio_ is lost.......
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes, dist-upgrade + foomatic-cleanupdrivers works
<Tonio_> nice ;)
<marseillai> i think it can be take as a compliment : http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2006/05/laptops-and-laundry.html
<Lure> true, nice read
<marseillai> i thought big developper as him was using gentoo or lfs because they often have tom compile ... i'm surprise
<pygi> night all
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-09
<Riddell> Tonio_: libagg, because it's needed by people developing kde 4
<Drakeson> do we have rubygems in repos?
<Lathiat> no
<Lathiat> its on the todo list
<Riddell> Drakeson: sounds like a good change to learn deb packaging
<abattoir> Riddell: Did you by any chance reply to my message? was away an then dropped my computer ;) 
<Riddell> abattoir: sounds good
<Riddell> abattoir: if you have time it would be really useful to have a wiki page that describes a walkthrough of the current OEM installer with a few screenshots
<abattoir> Riddell: the Ubuntu one right?
<abattoir> ok
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> just if you have time :)
<abattoir> have exams, but there is always time :)
<abattoir>  will do, thank you.
<Lathiat> Riddell: probably not the simplest of packages to try for the first time
<Drakeson> Riddell: oh! I have always known I am doomed to learn it :)
* Drakeson wants to learn .deb manufacturing
<Drakeson> I dare not to ask it in #debian though
<Riddell> Drakeson: here or #ubuntu-motu for help
<Riddell> we have a fairly good wiki page to get you started, and there's the new packaging guide too
<crimsun> Drakeson: go to doc.ubuntu.com, and follow the packaging guide link in the lower right
<Drakeson> thanks :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: another default settings challenge for you, openoffice draw appears in both Office and Graphics in the k-menu
<pradeepto> Riddell: ahoy!
<pradeepto> Riddell: a *fair* bit of debian packaging knowledge, is that enough to contribute?
<pradeepto> Riddell: or you need to be a GURU!!
<Riddell> no need to be a guru
<Riddell> there's always something that can be fixed
<pradeepto> hmmm nice.
<pradeepto> Riddell: so can somebody work on a package on his own box ? Or do we need to ssh to some box? Or chroot?
<pradeepto> Riddell: and how does somebody submit the work done? As in the new package?
<Riddell> make it on your own box, upload to revu and poke someone with upload rights to review and upload
<pradeepto> Riddell: what is revu?
<Riddell> a place to upload packages for review
<Riddell> http://revu.tauware.de/
<pradeepto> ahh thanks
<pradeepto> Riddell: how do I find out what packaged need to be packaged? Do you/somebody assign them ?
<pradeepto> *packages
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<Riddell> always check that packages don't exist already in revu, ubuntu, debian or elsewhere
<pradeepto> ah that ways
<pradeepto> thanks man
<freeflying> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: need we provide a extra cd for kubuntu?
<Riddell> not really feasable, firstly I don't know how to do it and secondly whatever software we put on there we'd end up with people saying we missed stuff off and then we'd end up with 10 CDs
<freeflying> heh, that;s true,how about provide those language support package?
<Riddell> I'll put them on the CDs once I know how much free space we have, which is when the windows software gets done
<mdz> Riddell: knetworkmanager and wlassistant promoted
<Riddell> mdz: excellent, thanks
<Hobbsee> anyone want to do my chem lab for me?
<Hobbsee> :P
<mdz> Hobbsee: want to trade todo lists?
<Hobbsee> mdz: hmmm...could be fun
<Hobbsee> you'd have to do the phys prac that i walked out of yesterday as well...
<pygi> mornin;
<Hobbsee> !backup
<Hobbsee> oops
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
* raphink is lost in his LPI book
<Hobbsee> ooh fun...what's LPI?
<pygi> certificate
<pygi> It was at least last time I checked :P
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<raphink> yeah but I'm not prepared
<raphink> lol
<raphink> and I'm having it in 15 minutes
<pygi> :-P
<pygi> raphink: no worries...it's preety easy :)
<raphink> ok :)
<pygi> raphink: and good luck :)
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> I'm going :)
<raphink> ++
<Hobbsee_away> Riddell: do you know why this occurs?  this is with your kde 3.5.2 packages for breezy.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13383
<Tonio_> hehe, work day already over ;)
<Tonio_> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ? I have infos concerning the workarround for OOo draw desktop file
<Tonio_> Riddell: the only problem is that this requires providing the modified icon in k-d-s
<Tonio_> Riddell: or we can patch the one in the OOo package, but that will impact ubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: you choose the best
<Tonio_> Categories=Application;Office;Graphics;X-Red-Hat-Base;X-SuSE-Core-Office;
<Tonio_> here is the problem....
<Tonio_> should remove redhat and suse stuff and choose between office and graphics
<Riddell> it should be possible to edit the kde menu file to put it in the right place
<allee> Tonio_: hi, raphink tells me you ponder if you should bring a TFT ( + computer) to linuxtag on saturday, right?
<allee> Tonio_: If it's not too much trouble for you it would be nice.  On saturday we expect much more people.
<Tonio_> allee: I can yes, no pb
<allee> Tonio_: if you do, please have everything preconfigured already (including german langpack) it's not that easy to find time to set everything up.
<Tonio_> allee: no problem, except I have a french keyboard
<Tonio_> that could be an issue
<allee> Tonio_: a monitor alone (if bigger than 14''!) is also okay
<Tonio_> the computer is little (shuttle) so I can bring it
<Tonio_> monitor is 17" tft
<allee> Tonio_: well, when yuu or raphink demo it french kb is no problem ;)
<Tonio_> allee: if you have keyboard + mouse, I can bring computer + screen
<Tonio_> allee: okay, then I'll come with the full computer
<allee> Tonio_: an usb keyboard is here, but in this case only a TFT is fine, because otherwise the other computer has not keyboard ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I'll come with the full pack
<allee> Tonio_: that's great!
<Tonio_> allee: except sound pack, to heavy to be taken by train ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I'm configuring a guest profile with german by default :)
<Tonio_> allee: is there cabled network access ? I don't have wifi key or card for that machine
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> hi Tonio_, are you the maintainer of the knetworkmanager?
<Tonio_> MrFaber: yes
<MrFaber> Tonio_: I have problems with it. Have you some spare time or should I post it in launchpad?
<Tonio_> depends on the issue, what happens ?
<MrFaber> Just for description it only shows me "NetworkManager is not running" and Help and Quit, nothing more
<MrFaber> I couldn't do anything with it
<Tonio_> MrFaber: you are the second personn reporting this...
<Tonio_> first personn had to reboot to get it work
<Tonio_> MrFaber: I suspect it is a bug with network-manager not launching properly at first boot
<Tonio_> MrFaber: did you try to reboot ?
<MrFaber> I had several reboots since install
<MrFaber> And I had the same problem with last version
<Tonio_> MrFaber: did you try to purge packages and retry ?
<MrFaber> Purge which packets?
<Tonio_> maybe you miss a dep
<Tonio_> sudo apt-get remove network-manager knetwork-manager
<Tonio_> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Tonio_> then remove all knetworkmanager entries in the kwallet if any
<MrFaber> without --purge?
<MrFaber> I have no one
<Tonio_> MrFaber: can do with purge too
<MrFaber> knetworkmanager never works for me
<Tonio_> MrFaber: okay, that the oportunity to guest what happens ;)
<Tonio_> so purge everything
<Tonio_> then reinstall knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> check if it install network-manager as a dep, reboot and let me know
<Tonio_> we could resolve the issue on the other machine like that
<MrFaber> Recommended packages:
<MrFaber>   network-manager-gnome network-manager-kde
<MrFaber> Maybe the recommend packages are needed?
<Tonio_> nope
<Lure> MrFaber: they are not
<MrFaber> Ok, it installs network-manager again
<Tonio_> network-manager-kde is the same than knetworkmanager
<MrFaber> ok, I reboot
<MrFaber> bbl
<Tonio_> purge knetworkmanager too
<MrFaber> I remove both with purge
<MrFaber> sudo apt-get --purge remove network-manager knetworkmanager
<MrFaber> I have auto-cleaned and reinstalled it
<MrFaber> ok, rebooting
<MrFaber> Tonio_: still doesn't work
<MrFaber> Tonio_: \sh wanted a log of strace with knetwormanager
<MrFaber> But I have to go offline and he wasn't online after that at least I haven't see him
<MrFaber> A file wasn't loaded or something like that
<Tonio_> MrFaber: can you tell me what happens with ps aux | grep manager | grep network
<MrFaber> user      5349  0.5  0.8  28844 12988 pts/2    S    15:30   0:00 knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> no session id ?
<MrFaber> this is the only output
<MrFaber> Session ID?
<Tonio_> tonio     5219  0.0  1.3  30904 13976 ?        S    13:16   0:00 knetworkmanager [kdeinit]  -session 10d9e9d775000114640649800000053220020_1146726767_981566
<Tonio_> I'm getting this
<MrFaber> Tonio_: I have started knetworkmanager with console
<Tonio_> MrFaber: ok
<Tonio_> ps aux | grep Network
<Tonio_> what does this give you ?
<Tonio_> I really suspect a network-manager issue more than a knm one
<MrFaber> root      4381  0.0  0.0   2812  1068 ?        Ss   15:29   0:00 /usr/sbin/NetworkManagerDispatcher --pid-file=/var/run/NetworkManager/NetworkManagerDispatcher.pid
<MrFaber> user      5392  1.0  0.0   2884   812 pts/2    R+   15:35   0:00 grep Network
<Tonio_> root      4227  0.0  0.1  12124  1972 ?        Ssl  13:15   0:00 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file=/var/run/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.pid
<Tonio_> nothing like this ?
<MrFaber> no
<MrFaber> nothing like this
<Tonio_> I have dispatcher, but you miss one of the components
<Tonio_> that's it
<Tonio_> NetworkManager fails on your computer
<MrFaber> How to start or fix it?
<Tonio_> MrFaber: no idea
<MrFaber> Ok, then sorry :)
<Tonio_> you can try to launch it manually 
<Tonio_> but that's your error
<MrFaber> How to start it manually?
<Tonio_> NetworkManager
<Tonio_> ;)
<MrFaber> ok, case sensitive :)
<Tonio_> with sudo of course
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> you should create a launchpad bug containing those infos and the result of ps aux | grep Network
<Tonio_> but concerning network-manager more than knm ;)
<MrFaber> ok, I am going to try it
<MrFaber> of course
<MrFaber> :)
<Tonio_> MrFaber: great ;)
<Tonio_> I will try to investigate what happens, but the only thing I'm sure is that it is relative to the backend and not the frontend
<MrFaber> http://pastebin.ca/53528
<MrFaber> eth0 is wired and eth1 wireless
<MrFaber> Tonio_: Or is the Dapper 21 Kernel needed? I am useing the Dapper 20 Kernel
<Tonio_> MrFaber: not sure........ I can't test here, I don't have my laptop to compare.......
<Tonio_> MrFaber: all be know is that this is a nm bug
<MrFaber> Ok, thanks for help, I trying to post it in launchpad unter NetworkManger
<Tonio_> MrFaber: yes post on launchpad, I will browse the net to find out something talking about this
<MrFaber> thx :)
<MrFaber> cu
<Tonio_> ceya :)
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: hi
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: hi
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: what about some package translations via rosetta (the crystal-windeco, gtk-qt-engine and keep are noch translatable)
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: would be nice to have that translatable, too.
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: I'm actually planning  look at those later today
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: thanks for the list :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> hey Riddell
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you okay to provide a modified version of ooo draw in k-d-s ?
<OculusAquilae> (ok, but I really don't know if it's complete)
<Tonio_> it appears the file merging doesn't work for desktop files, so we have to provide a complete version
<Tonio_> I'm not fine with this
<Tonio_> but that's the only way to do, unless we redefine the fill kmenueditrc file, which is dirty too
<Tonio_> Riddell: better would be to patch ooo directly, but I don't know if that will impact ubuntu too
<jjesse> hmm anyone having problems browsing smb shares recently?
<jjesse> updated this morning and cannot browse
<Tonio_> jjesse: didn't recently....
<jjesse> hmmm ok, will have to try and figure it out
<Tonio_> jjesse: tried with smb4k ?
<jjesse> trying through konqi
<Tonio_> could be usefull to test if the issue is a kde one or an smb ;)
<jjesse> smb://sharename
<Tonio_> jjesse: you should try smb4k
<jjesse> ok
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's not very nice
<Riddell> Tonio_: can't it be done by editing /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications.menu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can try to place an exclusion here
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is on the Categories line of the desktop file, where there are both Office and Graphics sections
<OculusAquilae> is there a reason for the shortcuts in konversation vor switching between the tabs ist alt+left/right instead of strg+./,?
<Tonio_> I need first to look at gnome to know where it appears
<OculusAquilae> i thought strg+,/. is kde standard
<Tonio_> Riddell:  /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications.menu works with categories
<Tonio_> OculusAquilae: none applications have the same shortcut, so sabdfl asked for a standard
<Tonio_> OculusAquilae: ctrl + page up/down was choosen
<Tonio_> concerning the others I kept the original setting
<OculusAquilae> ?
<OculusAquilae> ah ok
<OculusAquilae> but konqueror and konversation both supported strg+./, to switch
<OculusAquilae> before this change
<Lure> Riddell: is Flight 7 Live candidate already here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060504/dapper-live-i386.iso
<Riddell> Lure: yes, please test
<Riddell> install candidates are there too, but I'm onto them already
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/698176
<Lure> downloading now...
<Riddell> I'm a genius
<jjesse> why today are you a genius?
<Riddell> because I just managed to get the xdg menu thingy to do what I wanted it to do
<Tonio_> Riddell: you know what ? I was just making the diff ;)
<jjesse> well then congrats :)
<Riddell> and Tonio_ is a genius too :)
<Tonio_> but yes, you're (at the moment) faster than me, by far ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: gimme 10 years, and we'll challenge equaly ;)
<Tonio_> that filename possibility is very interesting, I'll remember this ;)
<jjesse> Tonio_: smb4k hangs when it is trying to enumerate the shares
<Tonio_> jjesse: hum....... unfair...
<Tonio_> jjesse: I'm just sorry not to be able to confirm the issue....
<jjesse> Tonio_: are you using knetworkmanager as well (would that have any effect on it?)
<Tonio_> jjesse: I do
<Tonio_> on my laptop at least 2 weeks ago, both knm and sbm were working nicelly
<Tonio_> but since I gave my laptop to my girlfriend, I cannot test....
<jjesse> hmmm
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<Lure> jjesse: smb:// works for me with knm, but what is smb4k?
<Riddell> jjesse: bah, knetworkmanager and wlassistant aren't on the CDs, I didn't update the kubuntu-meta package in time
<Riddell> hi bddebian 
<jjesse> Lure: i can't browse smb shares from konqi
<Riddell> everyone: we have to show to bddebian that we're more responsive than #xubuntu
<Lure> bddebian: shot! ;-)
<jjesse> welcome to #kubuntu-devel bddebian
<freeflying> Riddell: we also more than edubuntu, hehe
<bddebian> Hehe, thx Lure, jjesse :-)
<allee> welcome bddebian :)
<bddebian> Ah Hi, thx allee.  I've seen your name on a few bug reports :-)
<bddebian> Any of you have any peon work you need done?
<Lure> who ever sent me last message, caused my Konversation to crash... :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: concerning smb4k, it is a tool to manage share dynamically
<Tonio_> like you can do on windows
<Tonio_> auto-mount shares on kde start, with predefined login/password
<Lure> Tonio_: will try, I type in all my smb:// addresses directly
<Tonio_> Lure: if you use smb a lot, you should give a shot, that's a very nice tool
<freeflying> Tonio_: any reasons why smb4k is not in main now?
<Tonio_> freeflying: nobody asked ?? ;)
<Riddell> freeflying: konqueror already does smb shares
<Riddell> manage them through the remote:/ ioslave
<Tonio_> Riddell: true, but there is no easy way to store passwords
<freeflying> Riddell: smb4k may works fine than konqueror's
<Tonio_> except making desktop files containing them in the url...
<Tonio_> Riddell: to use smb activelly in a companu's environment, it is sometime a pain to type passwords 10 times a day
<Tonio_> Riddell: in a professionnal context, smb4k is clearly a must have
<Tonio_> for temp usage, konqueror is perfect, I agree on this
* freeflying totally agree with  Tonio_ 
<Riddell> so you can't just tick the "Remember this password" box?
<Lure> Tonio_: kpowersave 0.6.1 will be release next week (same as suse src.rpm)
<Tonio_> Riddell: not to what I remember
<Tonio_> that part of konqueror doesn't interact with kwallet
<freeflying> Lure: what changes
<Tonio_> but maybe that changed, since I use only smb4k since kde 3.4.1
<Lure> freeflying: just bugfixes 
<Tonio_> Lure: perfect
<Lure> hi raphink__
<Tonio_> Lure: will be interesting to get kpowersave by default for edgy
<freeflying> Lure: seems we can not get UVFe now
<Tonio_> since it is designed to "test technologies", we will be more "free" for that kind of changes
<Lure> Tonio_: that is my plan - but we need better integration with acpi-support then
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me test those password things
<Tonio_> Riddell: I forgot my company's vpn access ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: if interested in Linux PM - see this 
<Lure> (no debugging symbols found)
<Lure> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<Lure> (no debugging symbols found)
<Lure> (no debugging symbols found)
<Lure> (no debugging symbols found)
<Lure> (no debugging symbols found)
<apokryphos> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture1.png
<Riddell> Lure: pastebin is your friend
<Lure> sorry - wrong paste buffer (again ;-))
<Tonio_> Riddell: no password saving..........
<Riddell> Tonio_: curious, I wonder why
<Tonio_> Lure: yes that's quite common (pain)
<Lure> Riddell: no, I did not want to past that just one URL... ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: no idea....... but smb4k is the perfect solution to this
<Tonio_> Riddell: another point, smb4k manages REAL mounts
<Tonio_> gtk apps are not a problem
<Tonio_> no kio usage
<Lure> Tonio_: if you want more on Linux PM - see http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/181888/1a68de05c8edfc3f/ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why it is so interesting in companies, since you have lots of gtk apps widely used (gimp, evolution etc...)
<raphink-pbook> pfiew
<Tonio_> Riddell: opening a gimp format on a smb share will fail with konqueror, but work with smb4k
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho, and Openoffice fails with the smb protocol
<Tonio_> Riddell: those are I think extremelly good reason to avoid kio usage concerning smb
<Riddell> thought it might, we should remove that from the .desktop files then
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe
<Tonio_> but well, since the usage of smb4k is specific, it can stay in universe
<Tonio_> not "all" users need it
<Riddell> well it's not an uncommon usecase
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: considering smb4k for main ?
<Tonio_> it gives the same that windows using autoreconnect on shares in fact, and you get the shares in your home directory
<freeflying> Tonio_: guys in LAN will use samba often,so smb4k is quite useful
<Tonio_> that's very convenient
<Tonio_> freeflying: yes true
<Riddell> but best would be to fix the smb support in konqueror
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem will always be with gtk apps.... we cannot fix all of them
<Riddell> this Barry deFreese is clogging up my e-mail :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: doesn't gtk apps have an smb vfs?
<Tonio_> Riddell: dunno, I never use gtk apps ;)
<Tonio_> I assume most have, but as for kde, there are certainly applications not supporting this...
<Tonio_> Riddell: remember kate not dealing with kioslaves recently
<Riddell> bddebian: you use gnome no?  don't they support smb URLs?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no?  didn't it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we had problems with kio media
<Tonio_> like kaffeine, everything was copied to a tmp folder
<Tonio_> well it is easy to fix the desktop file, but generally, direct mounting is always better than a kio
<Tonio_> since you are using it in a transparent way, aka no issues
<Tonio_> same reason we had to fix the system kicker applet to use ~ instead of kio-system....
<freeflying> kio works so slow 
<Tonio_> freeflying: totally agree, browsing using smb4k is 10 times faster than kio smb in any case
<Lure> Riddell: live CD boots fine, will run Ubiquity in my language
<freeflying> Tonio_: not only the samba stuf using kio, but also others 
<Riddell> Lure: good luck :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: even amarok had issues browsing with kios
<Tonio_> it was resolved only recently
<Lure> Riddell: ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: BTW, adept notifier notifies mi with alert icon, but claims "No updates"
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm sorry I can't help you to test ubiquity, since I only have one machine now.........
* Riddell wonders what X-KDE-HasTempFileOption=true is
<Lure> Riddell: then it disapears in a minute or so...
<Tonio_> Lure: yes already een this
<Riddell> Lure: poke mornfall 
<Lure> Riddell: will do
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe it is this "copy to tmp before execution" thing
<freeflying> Tonio_: heh, that's the issue, kio will use tmp, but not directly
<Tonio_> freeflying: possibly yes
<Tonio_> desktop files are really poorly documented...
<Tonio_> there are lots of options you simply cannot find any information on the web
<mornfall> Lure: poke me when i get out of shower ;)
<mornfall> --> shower
<Lure> mornfall: -)
<freeflying> mornfall: hi
<Tonio_> mornfall: hey
<Lure> Riddell: crash...
<freeflying> mornfall: have you patched ept to unset QT_IM_MODULE?
<Riddell> Lure: python or C++?
<Lure> partman/filesystem_short doesn't exist
<Lure> will submit the bug with python traceback
<bddebian> Riddell: Sorry! :-)  AFAIK, Gnome can handle smb URLs
<Riddell> Lure: give me the bug number when you do
<bddebian> Man, I have forgotten more about KDE than I ever knew I think :-(
<Riddell> so in theory you should be able to open files from smb:/ in gnome
<Riddell> assuming the URL syntax is the same
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing with gimp
<Tonio_> Riddell: Could not open '/home/tonio/smb://osint%5Camercatante@192.168.100.1/trav/Reseau%20local/capture1.png' for reading
<Riddell> where does it get that path from?
<Tonio_> Riddell: sbm with konqueror, and right clicking a png file :)
<Tonio_> I don't know how is the path sent to the program, certainly exec param for the right click action
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe the url method is different in kde and gnome
<Tonio_> so that sbm:/ will work with gimp and gnome but fail with konq ? is that possible ?
<Tonio_> firefox fails opening an html file too...
<bddebian> I can't imagine that /home/foo/bar/smb: working in anything.  Or are you saying you only get that path in Konqueror?
<Tonio_> bddebian: nope, the path in konq is simply sbm:/
<Tonio_> but when I right click on the file and select "open with gimp"
<Tonio_> I'm getting this, and the error is exactly the same with firefox
<bddebian> Hmm
<Tonio_> the interesting point would be to know if gimp + gnome works over sbm:/
<Tonio_> since the desktop file is unique, the "exec" parameters should give the same result
<bddebian> But isn't it using mime info to resolve that?
<marseillai> Riddell: in system settings with the module wich configure the partition is it possible to configure it with giving first create user as owner ?
<marseillai> for vfat partition only
<Tonio_> bddebian: I though it was, but now I'm unsure...
<bddebian> Hmm
<Tonio_> bddebian: I'm locating mime types referring to smb
<Tonio_> bddebian: they do cintain kde directives, but no gnome ones
<Tonio_> aren't gnome and kde sharing the same mime types in theory ?
<bddebian> Tonio_: In theory :-)
<Tonio_> bddebian: hehe
<Tonio_> bddebian: can we compare this ?
<bddebian> Tonio_: Sure
<Tonio_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/698344
<Tonio_> here is what I have
<Tonio_> bddebian: do you have other files I don't ?
<Lure> Tonio_: firefox and gimp are only gtk app and not gnome (afaik)
<Tonio_> Lure: is there the same difference than between kde and qt apps ?
<Lure> Riddell: on second Live CD boot (this time in English) KDE Desktop crashed (no backtrace, no gdb) and no icons on desktop
<Lure> Tonio_: similar gtk (Gimp ToolKit) is GUI toolkit, similar to Qt
<Lure> Tonio_: firefox is technically not gnome app, but just uses GUI toolkit that is used by all GNOME apps
<bddebian> Tonio_: Egads, I don't get anything but icons :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I (of course) know what is gtk and the equivalence to qt ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: I simply didn't knew there was gnome libs, I though the applications were all pure gtk based for compatibility with xfce etc....
<Lure> Tonio_: far from equivalence - Qt is *much* better ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: that was an image ;)
<Tonio_> it is technically equivalent, not quality equivalent :)
<Lure> Tonio_: gnome-vfs is their copy of kio slaves....
<Tonio_> Lure: I also know that, and I would be interested to know if gimp for example works over that
<Tonio_> bddebian: hum.... so I assume this is not managed with mime types then ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: apt-cache depends gimp| grep gnome
<Lure> Tonio_: apt-cache depends network-manager-gnome | grep gnome
<Lure> first does not, the second does depend on gnomevfs
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, okay :) I see
<Tonio_> I'm so newbie concerning gnome.......
<bddebian> That's OK, I'm n00b for everything :-(
<Tonio_> bddebian: lol
<Tonio_> bddebian: as we say in french "on est tous le con de quelqu'un !"
<Tonio_> means "we all are the stupid pending of another person"
<Tonio_> ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I am first time playing with Kubuntu in Slovene - are boot messages supposed to be localized?
<Tonio_> Lure: not with french as far as I know ;)
<bddebian> I don't even understand: Bug #36865
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36865 in kdebase "Can't build index for man pages" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36865
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, I thoght that these are hardcoded in scripts
<mornfall> freeflying: patched, yes, not uploaded yet
<mornfall> Lure: what's the prob?
<MrFaber> Tonio_: I could start NetworkManager if I remove the eth1 lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<Lure> mornfall: when I boot Kubuntu live cd, notifier shows alert icon, but when I hoover it says "no updates"
<MrFaber> Tonio_: I just added my comment to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/37084/+index
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37084 in network-manager "network-manager crashes because of old ways configuration" [Major,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> MrFaber: interesting
<Lure> mornfall: icon then disapears in 1-2 minutes 
<Tonio_> MrFaber: network-manager is supposed to ignore them, not crashing :)
<MrFaber> Tonio_: Knetworkmanager works great
<Tonio_> MrFaber: yes, that's a network-manager issue
<Lure> MrFaber: can you past your /etc/network/interfaces file - I thought that this was fixed already
<Tonio_> Lure: I though too
<MrFaber> of course
<Tonio_> bddebian: one thing is sure, htdig isn't installed on a default kubuntu installation
<Tonio_> bddebian: that may explain
<Lure> Tonio_: I had so many corrupted /e/n/i files when testing knetworkconf, that I am supprised n-m did not crash for me ;-)
<mornfall> Lure: ah ah, should be fixed
<mornfall> Lure: in svn that is :] 
<Lure> mornfall: ok, fine - it is minor issue anyhow (may confuse new users though)
<Tonio_> bddebian: oups htdig3.2 is sorry ;)
<bddebian> Tonio_: Ah, hmm
<mornfall> Riddell: maybe it's almost time for another upload? this weekend?
<Tonio_> bddebian: that's a dependancy issue
<bddebian> Who is Francois?
<Tonio_> I installed those packages : gawk htdig libdb2 liblockfile1 lockfile-progs
<Tonio_> bddebian: the issue is gone :)
<Tonio_> bddebian: I'm removing them one by one to detect the one really missing
<bddebian> Tonio_: Bug stealer ;-P
<MrFaber> Tonio_: maybe I found the bug, shame over me :(
<Tonio_> bddebian: haha
<Riddell> mornfall: sure
<MrFaber> Tonio_: Because knetworkmanager doesn't work for me I edited interfaces to connect to my router with wpa, it seems that NetworkManager can't handle this
<MrFaber> If I remove them NetworkManager starts fine
<Tonio_> MrFaber: ah yes, maybe it just handles wep
<Tonio_> MrFaber: interesting
<MrFaber> Tonio_: no it works with wpa, but NetworkManager can'T handle it
<MrFaber> I post it as a comment
<Tonio_> yes, great ;)
<MrFaber> I make a reboot to see knetworkmanager in action on start :)
<bddebian> Bah, I'm not doing much significant :-(
<bddebian> Adding libxine-codecs would break policy would it not?  Bug #37248
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37248 in amarok "AmaroK tries to play MP3 without support - Should give an error" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37248
<Riddell> bddebian: yes, I've been talking with the amarok developers about how to make it more user friendly
<Riddell> but not much can be done with that bug at the moment
<MrFaber> Tonio_: another strange thing :)
<MrFaber> I am online direct after kde start which is great but knetwormanager doesn't show me that I am connected to a network.
<MrFaber> Maybe because I needed some time to enter kwalletpassword
<MrFaber> An the wirless networks in list haven't any name after reboot
<bddebian> Riddell: Could it ever?  At least with regards to libxine-codecs since they are in multiverse?
<Riddell> bddebian: yes, we're currently thinking of having an install-mp3.desktop file that amarok etc could run to get mp3 support 
<bddebian> Ah, hmm.  So leave the bug as is?
<Riddell> yeah
<bddebian> OK
* bddebian moves on
<Lure> MrFaber: empty ESSID in knm is know bug (but not yet reported in Malone - feel free to report)
<Lure> MrFaber: knm author is aware of the bug, so I hope it get fixed for 0.1 release (probably next week)
<MrFaber> Tonio_: sorry that I bother you. After removing kwalletpassword I haven't the last problem but it seems that NetworkManager connects to my wpa route before kde start and after knetworkmanager start it disconnects and reconnects to my router so I lost connection to IRC
<Tonio_> MrFaber: did you update your installation ?
<Lure> MrFaber: do you still have wpa-xxx stuff in /e/n/i?
<MrFaber> Tonio_: yes, latest installation at least if you haven't updated knm today
<MrFaber> Lure: no, I have removed it
<Tonio_> cause knetworkmanager doesn't now starts so early, I fixed this in the latest package
<Tonio_> strage........
<MrFaber> But it is so great :)
<MrFaber> Nothing frickeling with interfaces or wpa_supplicant.conf
<bddebian> Wow, adept is much nicer than synaptic
<Riddell> we like to think so :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe
<bddebian> You guys better be careful or I'll become a kubuntu convert ;-)
<MrFaber> Tonio_: Installed: knetworkmanager 0.1~svn-r533312-0ubuntu1
<MrFaber> Does it work with hide ssid too?
* mornfall bounces
<mornfall> bddebian: thanks :] 
<bddebian> mornfall: For what? :-)
<mornfall> bddebian: for the compliment
<bddebian> Ah, you are welcome
<Riddell> bddebian: mornfall write adept
<bddebian> I just caught that :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning bug  Bug #36865
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36865 in kdebase "Can't build index for man pages" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36865
<Tonio_> the workarround is very simple, as it is just depandancy issue
<bddebian>  processClick(a real item) ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that the missing package, htdig, is in universe.......
<Tonio_> bddebian: did you come to that conclusion too ? or do I miss something ?
<bddebian> Tonio_: No, I think you are correct but as Riddell says it may be a policy problem?
<MrFaber> Tonio_: Thanks for knetworkmanager and cu all
<Tonio_> bddebian: I don't understand how can htdig successfully run if the binary is missing
<Tonio_> bddebian: ah ! policy problem to put it in main ? 
<Tonio_> bddebian: I'm a bit lost sorry, riddell talk about policy concerning amarok, not index building :)
<bddebian> Tonio_: afaik, a main package cannot depend on a universe package.  But my knowledge is limited :-)
<Tonio_> bddebian: yes I know that :) I'm just asking why isn't this in main already :)
<Tonio_> but this is not complete workarround, there are two issues in fact
<Tonio_> first is htdig missing, second is connection to "home" instead of "localhost"
<Tonio_> New server: home, 80
<Tonio_>  Unknown host: home
<Tonio_> that will not work for sure
<bddebian> Tonio_: Oh, that I can't answer.  I'm just a lowly MOTU :-)
<Tonio_> bddebian: welcome aboard :) I'm not coredev too
<Tonio_> bddebian: got it !!!!!!
<Tonio_> file://home/tonio/.kde/share/apps/khelpcenter/index/kde_application_manuals.tmp/index.html
<Tonio_> file:// is false ;) file:/ works
<Tonio_> hehe
<bddebian> Ahh, nice work
<Tonio_> bddebian: the problem is that there is no need to patch this if we don't provide htdig
* bddebian giggles at mornfall's code comments
<bddebian> What the heck is a St8bad_cast?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy
<bddebian> Hello BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> Hi bddebian, I liked Kubuntu for a while til  after setting up my monitor drivers for it , the fonts became totally unreadable 
<BluesKaj_> after booting up the next morning...very disappointing
<BluesKaj_> I prefer kubuntu to suse 10.0 (which I'm using now) , but i think AMD 64 pc's and ati radeon video cards  have a tough time with kubuntu
<BluesKaj_> any advice ?
<Tonio_> BluesKaj_: this is due to nvidia + guidance
<Tonio_> BluesKaj_: it has been resolved one week ago
<Tonio_> guidance is patching xft.dpi to match 96 but the patch failed for a few days
<BluesKaj_> not using nvidia
<kmon> I have 2 amd64 machines with radeon both, and even thought it's not perfect (the laptop doesnt suspend/resume) it's quite ok
<Tonio_> BluesKaj_: I think this was failing with any driver
<Tonio_> but it was more bugging with nvidia since for some reasons dpi are detected with a higher value when you use them
<BluesKaj_> what about the small unreadable fonts issue ?
<Tonio_> BluesKaj_: that's what I'm saying to you, this is a resolved bug
<Tonio_> latest version of the guidance package resolved this
<BluesKaj_> IC , OK so I can reDL and install without fear ? :)
<bddebian> ph3ar m3
<kmon> BluesKaj_: perhaps you want to try first the live cd
<kmon> :)
<kmon> a daily one
<BluesKaj_> yeah , well that's an option alright 
<mornfall> bddebian: hmm?
<mornfall> bddebian: what comments? :)
<Tonio_> BluesKaj_: you can I think :)
<mornfall> bddebian: bad_cast is bad_cast
<mornfall> bddebian: stl exception
<mornfall> bddebian: the rest is typeinfo decoration
<BluesKaj_> kinda like this opers browser with builtin IRC . Will it run on Kubuntu as well 
<BluesKaj_> err...Opera
<Tonio_> BluesKaj_: you should use konqueror, really
<Tonio_> there is not much difference with opera, and it is has by far better implementation
<mornfall> bddebian: you are actually looking at adept code?
<mornfall> bddebian: maniac
<mornfall> :] 
<kmon> Tonio_: yes :)
<kmon> I would like to know what plans do kde devs have for konqui4
<marseillai> Riddell: i can't find any information for how to use zeroconf with kde/kubuntu! nothing except "kubuntu got zeroconf support" i would like to try this for share folders, desktop and testing it! but i can't ... is there a wiki page for this or any place where i can find information in order to create this wiki page?
<Tonio_> kmon: dunno, but I'm amazed when I see that so many kde users are avoiding konqueror for webbrowsing
<BluesKaj_> not a konk fan :)
<Tonio_> BluesKaj_: yes, another one :)
<Tonio_> BluesKaj_: what is the problem with konq ?
* mornfall tries to find some funny comments in his code
<BluesKaj_> FF works for me
<jjesse> marseillai: all i wrote was that we have zeroconf, i don't know how to use it :)
<kmon> jjesse: I think you need to install avahi to be able to use zeroconf
<kmon> i.e. it's not enabled by default
<BluesKaj_> Tonio, I don't care for konk graphics..I'm not particularly visually oriented but I prefer Opera's "look "
<jjesse> kmon: thats what i've heard, but don't know how to use it
<jjesse> is avahi in main?
<kmon> jjesse: don't know
<kmon> The theory behind is that with zeroconf enabled, you can have services discovered on the fly... for instance I could set up a ftp server and with zeroconf people on my lan could browse to see the ftp
<kmon> but I have never used it
<jjesse> thats pretty much all i have written in the release notes, but haven't used it myself
* marseillai will try this this evening or this week-end and try to make a wiki-page because it seems no one has try this ...
* mornfall pokes bddebian 
<bddebian> mornfall: Yeah I was until I saw the "I know why this is happening" comment in the bug report
<bddebian> mornfall: Oh and comments like "har har" and "*sigh*" :)
<mornfall> hmm, /me greps
<mornfall> bddebian: heh
<mornfall> bddebian: okey :)
<mornfall> bddebian: you were trying to track down the dependency-view context menu crasher?
<marseillai> jjesse: it seems to work but it seems to need many configuration to work! :s
<bddebian> mornfall: Yeah Bug #37948
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37948 in ept "[2.0 blocker]  'Package Relationships' list: right-clicking first package closes adept" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37948
<mornfall> bddebian: Lister::contextMenu
<bddebian> Gads, I don't even know what to look at with these kubuntu bugs :'-(
<mornfall> bddebian: hmm?
<mornfall> you mean you don't like malone?
<mornfall>  utils::upcastRange< entity::Package >( sel ) <-- that's it
<bddebian> mornfall: No I mean I don't know what my dumb ass is capable of fixing :-(
<mornfall> if there's something that's not package in selection, it dies
<mornfall> (with bad_cast)
<mornfall> bddebian: as for adept, don't worry
<mornfall> the code is far from easy -- and the comments are really helpful -- if you know what the code does, already :-))
* mornfall thinks that the quick fix will be adding a try block around that line
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> I mean in general unfortunately :-(
<kmon> how many people here are going to (or are in now) Linuxtag?
<kmon> it would be nice if some kind of minutes/videos or something else about the talks could be linked somewhere for people unable to go
<kmon> hehe
* kmon leaves
<kmon> bye
<bddebian> Should this be filed against kubuntu-meta? Bug #38289
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38289 in kubuntu-meta "Safecom SWLP-54108 doesn't work straight out of the box" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38289
<bddebian> Did I scare everyone away? :-)
<pygi> bddebian: nop :)
<Lure> bddebian: I think this should go to linux-source
<bddebian> Lure: That was kind of my thought
<bddebian> I don't see this?  Reject?  Bug #38386
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38386 in kdebase "[Dapper]  kcontrol uses obsolete hotplug subsystem" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38386
<shawn_work> hmm, I saw one regression in beta 
<shawn_work> kwin option swap
<shawn_work> er kicker panel
<shawn_work> Configure - KDE Panel: Appearance Option: General Section: the two options are swapped
<shawn_work> Enable Icon mouseover effects becomes == Show tooltips
<shawn_work> and Show tooltips doesnt do anything 
<bddebian> It's starting to feel like xubuntu in here.. ;-P
* bddebian hides
* pygi shoots down barrel where bddebian was hiding
<crimsun> ughhhh.
<bddebian> yikes
<bddebian> How the hell do I start kmoon?
<shawn_work> 'starting to feel' like xubuntu?
<bddebian> shawn_work: Inside joke.  I was ribbing Riddell early on
<shawn_work> oh :)
<shawn_work> Is that regression I mentioned known?
<shawn_work> if not i'll log a bug
<bddebian> shawn_work: Did you check LP?
<shawn_work> looking
<Lure> bddebian: regarding 38386 - I think Riddell fixed this recently
<marseillai> so after taking a look at avahi i can tell : it brings much more problem than solutions at least for moment
<bddebian> Lure: Thx
<_Sime> mornfall: ping
<bddebian> So, how do I kick off kmoon applet??
<Riddell> bddebian: Panel Menu->Add Applet to Panel
<Riddell> right click on konqueror icon
<bddebian> Ah, thx.
<Riddell> shawn_work: those options should both be on by default
<Riddell> Show tooltips does the large animated tooltips
<Riddell> hmmm, or does i
<Riddell> it
<shawn_work> nope :)
<shawn_work> it shows..no change 
<bddebian> Hmm, I don't see tooltips for kmoon either
<Riddell> upstream bug I think, I've not changed anything there
<Riddell> bddebian: no, it doesn't have any
<bddebian> Oh
<bddebian> Whoops
<bddebian> Hmm, maybe I'm not "helping" :-(
<mornfall> _Sime: pong?
<_Sime> hi
<_Sime> about adept, how come when I add a repository and fetch the update info, I get an error message and adept crashes?
<mornfall> no idea how that came
<mornfall> backtrace could help
<mornfall> what repository
<mornfall> etc
<mornfall> stdout
<_Sime> and in /etc/apt/sources.list I see my entry but it has an extra 'X' written on the end of the line.
<_Sime> can adept install "non-verified" packages?
<mornfall> it doesn't checkt them at all
<mornfall> -t
<mornfall> but you still didn't give me much info
<mornfall> like something i could actually use to debug it
<_Sime> when adept has an "error fetching updates", it then crashes.
<mornfall> let's see
<_Sime> editing the repository list, just corrupted the first line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mornfall> okey, i can reproduce it
<_Sime> I'll try to find out what the stuff is.
<mornfall> (the crash)
<mornfall> as for corruption, there was a bug and i fixed it in svn
<mornfall> that when there are no components it appends garbage
<bddebian> Well I'm heading to the Phillies games.  I'll see if I can "help" some more tonight or tomorrow.  Thanks folks
<Lure> bddebian: thank you!
<_Sime> it has added a 0xFF char to the end of the line.
<_Sime> it sounds like that bug you just mentioned.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-10
* marseillai vous souhaite une bonne nuit!
<Lathiat> marseillai: what kind of problems are you having?
<pygi> Riddell: around? 
<NeoChaosX> question if anyone listening: is anything that's in main included on the CDs?
<freeflying> NeoChaosX: what's you mean?
<NeoChaosX> i mean, for instance, knetworkmanager is in the main component (it used to be in universe). would it (and any other main packages) be included on Kubuntu CDs?
<pygi> NeoChaosX: huh. well, main (not entire tho) and restricted are only ones to be included on the CD
<NeoChaosX> ah, okay, i see
<NeoChaosX> i'm certainly hoping knetworkmanager gets included on a default Kubuntu dapper install
<pygi> will probably not, but I think it'll ship on cd
<freeflying> NeoChaosX: it's in progress
<NeoChaosX> freeflying: ah, i see. thanks
<NeoChaosX> pygi: well at least it'll be installable without internet
<pygi> No Kubuntu SoC applications yet :-/
<pygi> Ah, I guess they'll come last hour or so :)
<ajmitch_> pygi: none at all?
<ajmitch_> hm
<pygi> ajmitch_: none at all :-/
<NeoChaosX> Yeah, no projects listed yet
<pygi> NeoChaosX: heh, you are a mentor?
<NeoChaosX> no, just looking at the SoC page
<NeoChaosX> just a lowly college student interested in the Kubuntu project and KDE
<ajmitch_> projects won't be listed on google's page until they're announced on the 22nd/23rd
<pygi> ajmitch_: agreed. thats how I was wondering where he was looking at =P
<pef> hello
<Riddell> pygi: hi
<Riddell> pef: hi
<pef> hello Jonathan
<pygi> Riddell; none of Kubuntu SoC applications by now :(
<Riddell> pygi: how do you mean?
<pef> Riddell: have you upload logs access ?
<Riddell> nope
<pygi> Riddell: well, nobody wants to do things for Kubuntu :-/
<Riddell> pygi: how do you know?
<pygi> Riddell: 'cause I am a mentor and can see current applications? :)
<Riddell> you can?
<Riddell> what are you mentoring for?
<pygi> well, I'll be mentoring bzr-gui, but I am open for one more project if it's nice :)
<Riddell> so how do we see the current applications?
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/mentor_home.html
<pygi> you go here :)
<raphink-pbook> hi Riddell && pygi
<pygi> hi raphink-pbook
<raphink-pbook> how are you?
<pygi> tired, otherwise good :) And you?
<pygi> Riddell: do you see them now? :)
<raphink-pbook> tired too
<pygi> eh :-/
<pygi> Will be better from next week tho :)
* pygi going to Sweden a lill' ;)
<raphink-pbook> nice
<pygi> altought I'd have to do some work there as well, but heh :)
<pygi> at least a lill' rest =P
<raphink-pbook> hehe
<Riddell> pygi: I see it, there's a few KDE ones there
<pygi> Riddell: huh???
<pygi> which ones?
<Riddell> KDE formating tool, Koffice filters, KOffice filters for MS Office documents, KUduntu : Kde/Kat, Kubuntu OEM Redistribution Tools
<pygi> Riddell: heh, that are ideas
<pygi> Riddell: but nobody applied to do them
<pygi> I am not sure you see what I see :)
<pygi> go here and tell me what you see
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=Szilveszter.Farkas@gmail.com:f57b5588:ae8c6326
<Riddell> looks to me like people have applied for them
<Riddell> that's an application from  
<Riddell>  Szilveszter Farkas
<pygi> Riddell: no, you are wrong :)
<Riddell> how so?
<pygi> Riddell: oki, and do you see the text of application?
<Riddell> yes
<pygi> Riddell: here are the applications list
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/open.html
<pygi> None KDE or Kubuntu related :)
<Riddell> all the ones I listed
<Riddell> I just need to rank them up a bit
<pygi> Riddell: I really don't see any KDE applications :-/
<Riddell> click "Forward >>"
<pygi> Riddell: care to send me a screenshoot of applications screen?
<pygi> O joy, indeed :-/
<pygi> but notice the "Applications below this line are less likely to be accepted."
<Riddell> well, we need to vote them up a bit then
<Riddell> "Kubuntu OEM Redistribution Tools" and "KDE formating tool" would be the best
<pygi> Riddell: agreed, but voting doesn't really matter if projects don't have a mentor :)
<Riddell> how do we assign a mentor?
<pygi> well, you just say you wanna mentor it
<pygi> You have evaluation thingy
<Riddell> say where?
<pygi> under the application text
<Riddell> oh, I see
<Riddell> if I score it +4 that means I'm happy to mentor it
<Riddell> well I'm happy for both of those certainly
<pygi> Riddell: are applications good?
<pygi> sec, lemme read them pls :)
<pygi> Riddell: make sure you don't mentor too much projects tho =P
<Riddell> the OEM one is very kubuntu specific, that's my preference
<pygi> oki, just a sec pls
<Riddell> the formatting tool is something that kubuntu lacks and would make a good soc project in terms of difficulty
<Riddell> stuff like Koffice filters is less appropriate
<pygi> Riddell: ok, go ahead with OEM thingy
<pygi> seems nice application
<Riddell> so if return for you +2-ing those two, I'd be happy to +2 something of your choosing :)
<Riddell> "Graphical User Interface for Bazaar-NG", hmm can we poke him to make it pyqt? :)
<pygi> Riddell: considering I'll be mentoring it, I guess perhaps he could be able to provide QT version as well (perhaps after SoC tho)
<pygi> But I have to learn him QT first =P
<pygi> Riddell: just gimme a sec to look over formatting thingy
<pygi> Riddell: "konkeror" is what? :)
<Riddell> a french konqueror? :)
<pygi> ah :P
<pygi> why is he mentioning his computers =P
<pygi> that's almost the same as somebody mentioning wedding =P
<pygi> Riddell: I am not sure if this application is appropriate...it doesn't use (or at least I can't see it) things you meantioned on wiki
<Riddell> like what?
<pygi> well, built on "Solid" thingy
<Riddell> that won't be ready until kde 4
<pygi> ah,oki
<pygi> Well, apply as mentor to both of these projects then
<pygi> if they are highest priority
<pygi> Riddell: and you've got my +2 :)
<Riddell> done
<pygi> oki, now that's practicly accepted by google as well :)
<pygi> hm, please +2 to graphical user interface for Bazaar-Ng
<Riddell> done
<Riddell> although didn't keybuk already do one?
<pygi> nop, I think he didn't
<pygi> thanks :)
<pygi> Riddell: done same for your applications :)
<pygi> but actually applications might have 1000 points, but if they don't have a mentor, they fail =P
<pygi> heh, please take a look at Ubiquity Migration Assisant
<pygi> Riddell: you there?
<pygi> this Mickael  applied for 3 things as I see =P
<pygi> Riddell: and that less likely to be accepted means by Google
<Riddell> how do we get a mentor assigned?
<pygi> Riddell: we poke JaneW I suppose, but I don't think we'll be doing that before May,8 (altought I think its nonsense if we have good applications)
<pygi> Riddell: I am just poking her now
<pygi> Riddell: Is KDE formatting tool application nice enough?
<Riddell> nice enough for what?
<pygi> well, for actual use, etc. L(
<pygi> :)
<Riddell> I'll e-ail the guy and suggest he comes in here
<pygi> oki doki
<pygi> Riddell: I'll be probably out soon, but I shall get back later
<pygi> please make sure we get the best possible deliverabilities :)
<pygi> Riddell: JaneW> you can let the student know that they are shortlisted though, and encourage them to flesh out the spec and start preparing etc, as the more prepared they are the stronger their chances
<luka74>  /msg nickserv link Lure Fruc5IFN
<hunger> Is there a deb of icecream?
<hunger> That kde distcc thingy... works really nice.
<Riddell> hunger: I uploaded it recently, I think it's still in new
<Riddell> it's called icecc
<hunger> Riddell: Thanks!
<hunger> Riddell: how do I get debs from new?
<Riddell> hunger: you can't
<Riddell> I'll try and find them once these installs are done
<hunger> Riddell: THanks, but keep doing whatever you are doing.
<hunger> Riddell: I grabbed the kde code from svn and build debs from that.
<hunger> Riddell: I don't want to keep you from doing your kubuntu-magic:-)
<Riddell> yeah, that should be fine
<Riddell> I modified the packaging a bit but not very much
<OdyX> Heyall. Has someone else have a problem with libpowersave10 on updating?
<OdyX> Wants constantly to update it...
<Riddell> does it fail to install?
* Riddell spots a SoC project for adept
<mornfall> wha?
<mornfall> people are insane
<mornfall> Riddell: is there a public url?
<mornfall> am i supposed to mentor that?
<Riddell> mornfall: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/soc.png
<mornfall> what i say, insane
* mornfall checks date
<mornfall> Riddell: i don't think that project is useful
<Riddell> nil points then
<OdyX> Riddell: ping
<OdyX> Riddell: what do you want me to do with kdeprint bugs? Here&now, e-mail or bug report in LP?
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<freeflying> bddebian: hi
<bddebian> Heya freeflying
<raphink> there goes the korganizer fix
<raphink> up up up
<raphink> :)
* raphink does the bugfix dance in the kubuntu booth at linuxtag
<bddebian> w00t
<raphink> :)
<raphink> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello raphink
<raphink> yeehee
<raphink> :)
<freeflying> raphink: hi
* raphink needs some sleep 
<raphink> hi freeflying
<freeflying> raphink: how about linuxtag
<Hobbsee> go sleep raphink 
<Hobbsee> :P
<bddebian> Sleep in the booth? :-)
<Hobbsee> that's the one...
<Hobbsee> works wonderfully that way...
<raphink> Hobbsee: haha
<raphink> I get questions all the time
<raphink> and trying to develop and chat at the same time
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> s/develop/hack/
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> Hobbsee: do you know Tm_T's repo?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: tm_t's?  i dont, sorry
<freeflying> Hobbsee: okey,thx
<Pygi> Riddell: around?
<allee> raphink: ping?
<allee> raphink: ping?
<allee> raphink: ping?
<allee> raphink: ping?
<freeflying> allee: raphink is in dream now :)
<raphink> allee: :p
<raphink> allee is just to my immediate left
<raphink> he can ask me if he wants to talk to me :p
<bddebian> hehe
<raphink> upgrade your boxes guys, korganizer works again :)
<allee> raphink: ignores when I talk to him.  On IRC it's better :) :)
* raphink punches allee
<abattoir> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<abattoir> I havent looked at the code yet... so i havent covered the technical bits...
<abattoir> I'll add them as soon as my exams get over :) 
<jpatrick> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> hey
<jpatrick> Gnash works here
<Tonio_> I have to prepare, I have my train in 2 hours....
<Tonio_> jpatrick: the standard player or the mozilla component ?
<jpatrick> Konqueror plugin
<Tonio_> the standard player works nicelly for me
<bddebian> Hello Tonio_
<Tonio_> jpatrick: what revision did you take ?
<Tonio_> bddebian: ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: same as two days ago
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hum, dunno what you could have hanged, but that's nice ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: used cdbs ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: although I do have Riddell's problem
<Tonio_> jpatrick: which is ?
<jpatrick> uses 100% of CPU, brings system to near halt
<Tonio_> jpatrick: ah...
<Tonio_> jpatrick: could you send me your package ?
<Tonio_> I'd like to compare
<jpatrick> I haven't packaged
<jpatrick> ...yet
<Tonio_> maybe we have the same and it doesn't work here due to my config
<Tonio_> jpatrick: ah ok you compiled...
<Tonio_> that might explain the difference
<jpatrick> I will do in a while
<Tonio_> jpatrick: cause I did a very very basic package, since debian folder is given, I just used it
<Tonio_> I should maybe try to make my own....
<Tonio_> jpatrick: anyway, it isn't mature at the moment, but we need to look carefully for edgy I assume :)
<jpatrick> yeah
<Tonio_> let's wait 3 month and retry ;)
<Lure> Riddell: aware of any hangs with today's ubiquity?
<Tonio_> Lure: hey ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Lure: I am supposed to meet timo tomorrow ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: great
<kmon> hi
<kmon> Riddell: you forgot to remove kwifimanager now that dapper uses wlassist
<kmon> :)
<jpatrick> I think he's getting round to doing that
<kmon> ah
<kmon> ok
<kmon> I was pointing it out just in case :)
<kmon> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> hi kmon
<Tonio_> I am just sad wlassistant doesn't manage wpa at all....
<kmon> Tonio_: only knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> let's hope we can use knetworkmanager by default with network-manager 0.7
<Tonio_> kmon: the issue is if we use it as default, we need to ensure we have tcp/ip control
<Tonio_> that will only be added with next major version
<kmon> yes
<kmon> is 0.7 that mayor version?
<Tonio_> kmon: yup
<kmon> any idea when it's planned to be released?
<Tonio_> kmon: just we don't know if it'll be release before edgy or not, since the delay between dapper and edgy is short....
<bddebian> You folks bugs are just too hard :-)
<Tonio_> kmon: you know, it is free software, so "when ready" is the rule :)
<kmon> Tonio_: yes. Except for gnome ;)
<Tonio_> kmon: yes, gnome is an exception on that point
<Tonio_> bddebian: yes, kde structure is a bit complex ;)
<Tonio_> that is maybe the reason it is more buggy than gnome
<Tonio_> that's the only thing I'm jalous with gnome
<Tonio_> it is really stable
<Tonio_> oh and compiz works on it too :)
<Tonio_> bddebian: did you try aiglx + compiz ?
<bddebian> no
<Tonio_> some say it works very nicelly, and is much easier to install and implement than xgl
<insanekane> hi ... has anyone ever faced an issue with a segfault in QShared::deref() ?
<Tonio_> since it is just a little xorg module
<kmon> tomorrow is kubuntu booth at linux tag
<kmon> isn't it?
<Tonio_> kmon: yes, the ubuntu day ;)
<Tonio_> ok I have to prepare
<Tonio_> have a nice week end all :)
<kmon> are you doing a talk?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: cya
<Tonio_> kmon: yes, I will talk about the community
<Tonio_> with raphink
<kmon> Tonio_: good luck then :)
<Tonio_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLinuxTagMeetings?highlight=%28linuxtag%29
<Tonio_> kmon: well I didn't have time to prepare it, so it'll be a bit short with raphink tomorrow ;)
<kmon> hehe
<Tonio_> talking after Mark and Riddell.... not an easy trick ;)
<kmon> yes
<kmon> hehe
<Tonio_> kmon: pray for me plz ;)
<Tonio_> kmon: will need that at least ;)
<Tonio_> btw, have a nice WE everybody ^^
<jpatrick> WE?
<bddebian> Week End?
<jpatrick> Oui
<Tonio_> jpatrick: that's a good begining :)
* kmon leaves
<kmon> bye
<bddebian> Bye
<poimen> sup!?
<poimen> it is save to run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade from rc1? I will leave me at the current dev system?
<jpatrick> yes
<poimen> ok 30 min to go then in the 250mb download
* mornfall has started porting adept to fedora
<mornfall> ha
<bddebian> ack
<insanekane> hi ... has anyone ever faced an issue with a segfault in QShared::deref() ?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-11
<insanekane> Riddell: i think I have a bug with the qt 3.3.6 package
<Hobbsee> darn....in konversation svn, there's a feature of "turn off server tab" - i wish we could get that into dapper!
<Hobbsee> heaps of people want it!
<freeflying> Hobbsee: nice feature
<Hobbsee> freeflying: exactly.
<freeflying> Hobbsee: maybe we can backport it to 0.19
<Hobbsee> freeflying: you think it'd be possible?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: maybe, we'd have a try
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's way after UVF, and FF
<freeflying> we just patch 0.19, needn't the whole svn release
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you around?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: where is the changelog you mention
<Hobbsee> freeflying: it's in konv svn - it's being discussed in #konversation, and a bit in #kubuntu
<freeflying> Hobbsee: haven't found in svn's changlog yet
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<Hobbsee> i'm told that it doesnt exist
<Hobbsee> darn it.  i was told wrong.
<freeflying> heh
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i think this is the changelog:  http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/network/konversation/ChangeLog?r1=text&tr1=502958&r2=text&tr2=533206&diff_format=h
<mornfall> eh
<mornfall> features, features
<freeflying> mornfall: hi
<mornfall> hi
<freeflying> would you like give me ept which you've patched, I can test it now
<mornfall> i don't have binaries, you would have to build it yourself
<mornfall> binaries will be later this weekend
<mornfall> when i get around to upload
<freeflying> okey
<kwwii> moin
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii 
<raphink> hi Hobbsee 
<raphink> (&& kwwii)
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
<danimo> moin!
<mornfall> hmm
<mornfall> hi all
<mornfall> if anyone can think of a adept 2.0 blocker bug lemme know
<mornfall> since i want to get together a release candidate :)
<insanekane> hi ... is it possible for the ubuntu installer to resize fat32/ntfs disks ?
<mornfall> if you mean the d-i one, then probably so (debian's d-i can do it)
<insanekane> mornfall: ok good ... have you heard of any bug reports on that thing ?
<insanekane> mornfall: i mean, bad bugs ? :)
<mornfall> insanekane: backup your partitions obviously
<mornfall> insanekane: unless you want to hold on to your nick ;)
<mornfall> but it worked for me when i tried it
<mornfall> the win2000 server booted the resized ntfs partition
<mornfall> don't panic, the ntfs resize doesn't report progress IIRC
<mornfall> so it just sits thrashing drive
<mornfall> just make sure power doesn't go out while it works ;-)
<mornfall> (it'll probably take a few minutes)
<insanekane> mornfall: well, i personally do not need it (I don't have windows installed anywhere near me) ... but I am setting up a workforce to install our Kubuntu-derivative on customer machines, and they will certainly need it
<mornfall> they will certainly have to back up everything first
<mornfall> if you want your customer to stay your customer :)
<mornfall> (unless there is no useful data on the partitions and it'd just cost you windows reinstall if it goes wrong)
<insanekane> heh, there is most probably going to be data ..
<insanekane> mornfall: but how to backup X GB of data ? On CDs ?
<mornfall> insanekane: network?
<insanekane> mornfall: may not be possible everywhere :)
<mornfall> insanekane: why
<insanekane> mornfall: or our support technicians would have to carry laptops == $$
<mornfall> i hope your customer can afford a pair of 200G drives on the network or something
<mornfall> :-)
<insanekane> mornfall: we are installing at people's homes
<mornfall> oh
<pef> ntfsclone is very uselfull to clone ntfs partitions, because it only save used blocs
<mornfall> i thought you were talking about a company network
<insanekane> mornfall: no ... we are having a mass drive for installing this stuff ...
<insanekane> mornfall: the issue we are facing is windows ... of course :)
<mornfall> insanekane: well, you can also try an external (usb2) drive for backups
<insanekane> mornfall: hmm .. good idea ...
<insanekane> mornfall: i'm also thinking, external DVD-RW ?
<mornfall> insanekane: possibly, but i'd guess that'll cause more trouble than usb mass storage
<insanekane> mornfall: how so ?
<mornfall> well, you have to install software on windows for the dvd drive
<mornfall> i believe
<insanekane> mornfall: also, if I use the live CD to test the basic hardware, like video, etc ... will I get the same results when installing using the install CD ?
<mornfall> insanekane: same results, well, i guess there shouldn't be many differences
<insanekane> mornfall: well, i was planning to use a LiveCD to backup everything to DVD/USB as you suggest
<mornfall> aha
<mornfall> that's a good idea too
<insanekane> and to test hardware compatibility
<mornfall> better than trying to back up from windows even :)
<insanekane> so, basically ... my support tech should have a LiveCD, a DVD+RW and a few DVDs ... right ?
<mornfall> sounds about right
<insanekane> mornfall: so, is USB faster than DVD+RW ?
<zakame> hi all
<zakame> is the current kdelibs4 broken atm?  I can't see kid3 and kguitar building on amd64 :/
<insanekane> pef: does ntfsclone write is as a single file image ?
<mornfall> insanekane: not sure what you mean?
<mornfall> insanekane: if you have usb2 writer or usb2 drive, the limiting factor will be the drive not usb2 i think
<insanekane> mornfall: aha ok
<insanekane> mornfall: and, 80GB USB drives available ?
<insanekane> pradeepto: hey, 80GB USB drives available in India ?
<freeflying> zakame: kdelibs4c2a
<pradeepto> insanekane: are they? I have seen 40 GB ones
<pradeepto> insanekane: afternoon btw
<insanekane> pradeepto: good afternoon to you too ..
<insanekane> pradeepto: how much does a 40GB come to ?
<mornfall> insanekane: there are usb2 to ide adapters IIRC
<pradeepto> insanekane: wait for a moment , let me ask?
<insanekane> pradeepto: thanks
<insanekane> mornfall: oh ... wow, that means I can connect an IDE hard disk to USB ?
<mornfall> insanekane: i believe so yes
<mornfall> insanekane: google for usb2 ide harddrive ;-)
<insanekane> mornfall: but ... is it supported in Kubuntu ? :)
<mornfall> 20 pounds or so
<pradeepto> insanekane: apparently I am being recommended to buy normal hdd and usb2 interface
<mornfall> insanekane: it should work as usb mass storage, but make sure it works
<insanekane> mornfall: yep, already did so
<insanekane> aha ok
<pradeepto> insanekane: usb2 ide converters will cost your 150 rs in Mumbai.
<pef> insanekane: yes
<insanekane> pef: and it can be restored to the disk from the image ?
<insanekane> pef: ok, thats a stupid question :P
<pef> :p
<pef> insanekane: have a look at the man page of ntfsclone, it contains examples ath the end :)
<mornfall> so back to my original question
<mornfall> adept 2.0 grave bugs anyone?
<mornfall> or annoying or anything
<mornfall> if noone steps up the svn version will turn into release candidate and at that point only really serious issues will get fixed
<mornfall> and with really serious i mean "renders program unusable"
<pradeepto> insanekane: suggestion if you buy and hadd, pay a bit extra and buy a laptop disk and a usb interface.
<pradeepto> insanekane: then you will not need external power supply :)
<mornfall> i think laptop disks are pretty expensive no? :)
<insanekane> i think, in majority of cases, we will not need a USB interface
<insanekane> because in people's homes they are unlikely to have filled all their IDE slots
<mornfall> insanekane: in case you are willing to open the case, yes
<marseillai> i've find something that seems to be a "icon bug" but i'm not enough good in english to make a good report! i'll try to explian this! i try to change a folder icon i make a right clic on this icon and choose property. I choose camera icon for this folder this icon in the preview show a camera for photo but when i come back to konqueror I see another icone wich show a video camera.
<abattoir> marseillai: I think that may be because the icon might not be available at the chosen resolution in konqueror... For eg. If you choose a Crystal Clear camera icon which may not be available at 64x64, and your icon size in Konqueror is 64x64, KDE would revert to the Crystal SVG camera icon, which would be available for 64x64.
<abattoir> I am not sure, but i think that is the problem....
<abattoir> you can confirm it by reducing/increasing the icon size in konqueror to see if the icon changes
<zakame> hi all
<zakame> freeflying: thanks for the heads-up on kdelibs :D
<freeflying> zakame:  :)
<mornfall> Riddell: *poke*
<Lure> mornfall: I think he and many others are on LT
<zakame> freeflying: hmm, but that lib is just the lib, not the dev.  see https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/190827
<mornfall> Lure: ah
<mornfall> Lure: he wasn't there last year when i was there? :P
<freeflying> zakame: it's not boken, I can use it now
<zakame> yes, seems so, but not in amd64
<freeflying> zakame: heh, I haven't amd64 system, can not confirm this
<Lure> raphink: how was the meeting today?
<raphink> hi Lure
<raphink> the meeting couldn't be finished this morning
<Lure> hi raphink
<raphink> it was ok
<raphink> but we spent 2 hours on the intro
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> and then Mark had to speek
<raphink> speak
<Lure> like any kubuntu-devel meeting
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> I hope at least you had some fun there too... ;-)
<raphink> sure
<kmon> what did mark talked about?
<jpatrick> His breakfast
<jpatrick> ;)
<kmon> xD
<kmon> http://stream.fluendo.com:8806/
<kmon> edubuntu talk I imagine
<kmon> I don't understand german ;)
<jpatrick> Me neither
<kmon> konqueror doesn't use the kmplayer plugin always
<kmon> http://www.linuxtag.org/2006/fileadmin/linuxtag/videostreaming/saal7.asx <----------- here konqueror launches kmplayer's plugin
<kmon> http://stream.fluendo.com:8806/ <--- here another one (I think kaffeine)
<abattoir_> kmon : maybe it depends on the format of the stream ?
<kmon> abattoir_: I imagine that's the reason
<kmon> isn't kaffeine 0.8 plugin better that current one?
<jpatrick> please revu: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2322
<abattoir_> kmon: not sure :) kaffeine plugin never works for me... so I use Firefox+mplayer plugin.
<kmon> I don't like the way it's setup
<kmon> with some streams uses mplayer plugin
<kmon> and others the kaffeine one
<kmon> it's not very consisten
<kmon> consistent
<kmon> can confuse newbies
* kmon leaves
<kmon> good bye everyone
<jeroenvrp> does anyone else have problems opening konqueror filemanager since todays updates!?
<jpatrick> Not me
<jeroenvrp> jpatrick: I had to reboot, now it works
<jpatrick> great
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-12
<\sh> evening 
<yuriy> i've mentioned before that krfb doesn't work very well when connecting to it through a vnc client other than krdc, but i'm using it now with krdc now and it works quite well. so it is in fact good software for connecting two kubuntu machines, just doesnt work as well if you want to access it from winxp or sthing else.  just wanted to clarify.
<danimo> moin!
<jpatrick> moin
<zakame> hi
<kmon> hi
<jpatrick> hi kmon
<jpatrick> kubuntu-es back up
<kmon> anyone has news of what happened in linuxtag?
<kmon> I could only see the talk about portland
<kmon> http://www.flickr.com/photos/foobarbaz/141521711/
<danimo> kmon: we'll run a story on dot.kde.org soon
<kmon> danimo: nice
<kmon> I was hopping there was an archive of the talks
<kmon> like debconf does
<kmon> but apparently there's not
<\sh> morning
<jpatrick> morning
<kmon> morning
<danimo> heya \sh
<\sh> hey danimo :) back home already or still in wiesbaden? :)
<danimo> \sh: I guess I was home earlier than any of you guys
<hunger> Any news from the kubuntu/kde/sabdfl meeting in wiesbaden yesterday?
<danimo> \sh: I left with the ICE at 16:30
<\sh> hunger: stay tuned :)
<danimo> hunger: yes :)
<\sh> but so to say, it was successfull for all parties :)
<hunger> Well, if you do not want to tell then I'll ask my boss about it tomorrow:-)
<danimo> hunger: who is your boss?
<hunger> danimo: Eva Brucherseifer.
<danimo> hunger: ah, ic
<\sh> hunger: wait for the announcement :)
<danimo> hunger: I guess she might tell you, yes
* hunger hates to wait:-)
* kmon too
<danimo> kmon, hunger: sorry man
<mornfall> there will be announcement? :)
<danimo> mornfall: no, we'll all let you die dumb ;)
<mornfall> eh eh, how nasty of you :P
<marseillai> tell us as a secret we will not tell anybody else! ;)
* hunger waits for announcements, the -22 kernel, dapper release, ...
<hunger> ubuntu --- the big wait:-)
<danimo> marseillai: no, but everybody else is on this channel :)
<richips> ubuntu kernel is in a higher version than Debian's, isn't it?
<marseillai> danimo: they are not listening .... :p
<hunger> richips: I think so, but -22 will fix suspend for my laptop. At liast it is supposed to.
* danimo waits for something to fix the lid problems of his laptop
<danimo> but I guess I will need to do some further research on that before
<richips> It's so common...
<danimo> what?
<marseillai> is this bug an ubuntu bug or a kde bug ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/klaptopdaemon/+bug/32785
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32785 in kdeutils "klaptop crashes when trying to suspend" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<richips> I mean doing your own research is so common....
<\sh> marseillai: did you ever tried to start /etc/acpi/sleep.sh without klaptopdaemon running?
<hunger> \sh: I think the proper way to test is "pmi action sleep".
<\sh> hunger: well...the problem is, that klaptopdaemon or g-p-m are handling the policies and sleep.sh is exiting. to test if sleep is not working because of klaptopdaemon or if it's a global kernel bug or something else, check the script if it runs, klaptopdaemon is broken, if not, we need to find the problem somewhere else
<\sh> but klaptopdaemon and g-p-d need to be stopped to let the script handle the sleep mechanism
<marseillai> \sh: yes and it works and with gnome it works. so it's a klaptopdaemon bug. but I would like to know if it's only a kde or a kubuntu bug ?
<\sh> well..suspend from klaptop just locked my screen nothing else
<marseillai> do the same \sh 
<marseillai> and it make klaptop crashes
<hunger> \sh same here...
<marseillai> and when you'll try to reboot your laptop will go to suspend
<hunger> and pmi action sleep does not work either for me... but the -22 kernel will fix that or so mathew promissed.
<marseillai> i think this bug should be with a critical severity! no?
<\sh> marseillai: well, we have to address some more acpi issues anyways...so i would say yes :)
<\sh> oh I should get out of bed and start doing my laundry run
<\sh> ok...doing some real life work :) laters
<marseillai> yo Hobbsee ! good afternoon
<Hobbsee> hey marseillai 
<marseillai> are you fine Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> hmmm?
<Hobbsee> yeah, i guess
<Hobbsee> eating dinner
<jpatrick> yum
<marseillai> suse advertisement ?
<marseillai> :)
<jpatrick> saw that coming :P
<Hobbsee> hi jpatrick 
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee
<jpatrick> lunch ->
<marseillai> Riddell: it's nothing important but if you could add that there is a #kubuntu-fr irc channel on this french page it would be great : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/
<jpatrick> marseillai: the wiki front page?
<marseillai> yes it tells for french people to go to #ubuntu-fr but #kubuntu-fr exist
<jpatrick> there's no mention of ubuntu-fr on the front page
<marseillai> jpatrick i make a screnshot for you
<jpatrick> ok
<marseillai> jpatrick: ftp://marseillai.homelinux.org/konq.jpg look just on the mouse ....
<jpatrick> marseillai: ah
<jpatrick> you got the french wiki
<jpatrick> now, why won't this save my changes..
<marseillai> why ubuntu is not config to use prelink ?
<bddebian> Hello
<patrick_> hi bddebian
<Hobbsee> marseillai: prelink doesnt tend to be that reliable on everyones computers
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hello patrick_, Hi again Hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Lure> marseillai: prelink caused even kernel boot problems for me
<marseillai> oki
* Hobbsee found it worked, but didnt make apps start faster at all...
<Hobbsee> didnt kill my system though
<jpatrick> marseillai: done
<marseillai> jpatrick: thanks! but you forgot a letter! :$
<jpatrick> ...
<marseillai> ddi, #ubuntu-fr o #kubuntu-fr --->> ou
<jpatrick> ok now
<Lure> Hobbsee: my problem was only with 686 kernel - see bug 31347
<Hobbsee> hmmm...didnt even try it with 686 kernel..
<marseillai> thanks jpatrick 
<Lure> Hobbsee: still using kpowersave and have this KDM login issue?
<Hobbsee> Lure: ah, yes, occasiaonlly.  let me try it...
<Lure> you get login occasionally or you use kpowersave occasionally?
<Hobbsee> the latter
<Lure> Hobbsee: not sure if I asked you already: do you get regular "Statring Xxx..." messages during resume or just KDE login after loading from initramfs?
<Hobbsee_> Lure: no luck
<Lure> [15:28]  <Lure> Hobbsee: not sure if I asked you already: do you get regular "Statring Xxx..." messages during resume or just KDE login after loading from initramfs?
<Hobbsee> wow, was i away that long?  i had some trouble.  no you hadnt asked me, and i think the latter
<Hobbsee> i never see starting messages - only the stopping ones
<Hobbsee> and the latest ndiswrapper was having trouble with them
<pygi> Riddell: are you alive? :)
<jpatrick> possibly
<Lure> pygi: I hope so ;-)
<jpatrick> hope so
<pygi> Riddell: saw this?
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=illissius@gmail.com:0f257723:8978926c
<jpatrick> hmm
<jpatrick> port 80 is busted here
<marseillai> noone will tell anything about linuxtag? really want to keep this as a secret
<marseillai> ?
<jpatrick> announcement due
<\sh> re
<jpatrick> hi
<zakame> hi all
<pygi> Riddell: around?
<jpatrick> again?
<pygi> yes, again :)
<Riddell> hi pygi 
<pygi> Riddell: we got two new ideas
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<mornfall> Riddell: re
<Riddell> marseillai: hi
<mornfall> Riddell: what do you think about the KJanusWidget thing?
<mornfall> Riddell: (as in, it seems that the installer crashes are related to the mouseover-hilight patch)
<pygi> Riddell: saw it?
<Riddell> mornfall: sounds quite nasty
<Riddell> strange though, I've not seen anything else crash because of them
<mornfall> Riddell: i don't think anything else uses januswidget extensively enough
<Riddell> it's a shame, it's nice feature, but I'll remove it if it causes a crash
<abattoir> Riddell: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<pygi> Riddell: http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=illissius@gmail.com:0f257723:8978926c
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=illissius@gmail.com:0f2897f7:8b1b3e6c
<abattoir> hello pygi :)
<pygi> abattoir: hello :)
<pygi> Riddell: please take a look at that applications
<pygi> abattoir: thats not good at all :)
<abattoir> pygi: :'(
<pygi> abattoir: hehe :P And we have talked already about that :)
<abattoir> yeah, but wanted to show the wiki to Riddell, after all he asked for it :) .
<pygi> :)
<pygi> I know :) Just commenting your sad face :P
<abattoir> :(
<pygi> why doing that? :P
<abattoir> my sad face : :(
<pygi> lol :)
<abattoir> ok, a bit lame... but hey i've been forced to study continuously for hours :(
<abattoir> darn exams.
<OdyX> Riddell & Co: So...What's the so big news from LinuxTag ?
<\sh> is vmware inc. sponsoring ubuntu/kubuntu devs with developer licenses of vmware? and is it possible to test hibernate/suspend with vmware?
<\sh> OdyX: wait for the press :)
<pygi> <\sh>: I think vwmare server is free now
<OdyX> \sh: well. I ever have some "not so big" news...
<Riddell> pygi: I'm not an amarok developer, and kde 4 isn't ready to be ported to
<pygi> Riddell: oki :)
<\sh> OdyX: let's see :)
<Riddell> hmm, gtk-qt-engine port to qt 4 interesting
<Riddell> but hardly a priority
<\sh> pygi: i need just a workstation :) 
<OdyX> \sh: I can't allow my sources to take life-risks...
<pygi> \sh: ah, sorry then :P
<pygi> Riddell: indeed
<OdyX> \sh: well AFAIH, ShipIt...
<\sh> OdyX: I don't say anything, but if riddell has the "ok" to speak up freely....I don't have this, or actually we want to wait for news announcement until the official announcement is out for the public
<OdyX> \sh: I'll wait.. I have to go out for some sport...
<\sh> OdyX: but I can provide some nice pictures from linuxtag if you need some up2date faces :)
<\sh> Riddell: btw...thx for taking your time to attend LT :)
<OdyX> \sh: ;-) Well... We (KGB officers) saw Mark with KDE T-shirt... That could only be good...
<kmon> I hope there are good news in the anouncement... you're keeping guys here in suspense
<Riddell> OdyX: where did you see that?
<OdyX> Riddell: Flickr. I'm looking in my logs
<OdyX> http://www.flickr.com/photos/foobarbaz/141521711/
<\sh> Riddell: btw...greetings from amu, mirjam is preparing an "review of linuxtag" and we translate it...so you can post this to kubuntu.org as well
<OdyX> Well...
* OdyX has to go IRL.
<OdyX> See ya, you teasers!
<OdyX> :D
<Riddell> \sh: that would be excellent
<\sh> Riddell: pictures and stuff included :)
<freeflying> Riddell: how about the LT,heh
<\sh> lol
<jpatrick> And I'll do the es stuff
<\sh> http://www.flickr.com/photos/foobarbaz/141521711/ on this picture mark looks like "Mark "SuperKMan" Shuttleworth" 
<jpatrick> where's the cape?
<\sh> "SOS Kubuntu " "here comes SuperKman, rescuing the kubuntu world, fighting for kubuntu against the Krauts" ;)
<\sh> that's hidden can only be installed by ubiquity from the ubuntu live cd ;)
<pygi> Riddell: would we want a basic Python IDE for learning for KDE?
<\sh> pygi: eric3 is already there :)
<Riddell> pygi: we have eric and kdevelop
<Riddell> freeflying: linuxtag was ubercool
<pygi> \sh,Riddell: ah,oki :)
<freeflying> Riddell: any pictures for you?
<Riddell> I'm just trying to work out flickr to upload them
<kwwii> evening
<Lure> hi kwwii
<kwwii> howdy Lure
<Lure> kwwii: another LT survivor?
<\sh> kwwii: good morning, dear ;)
<kwwii> Lure: yepp, barely made it out alive :-)
<Zerlinna> hi kwwii :-)
<kwwii> hi Zerlinna, good to see you here :-)
<Zerlinna> kwwii: :-D
<\sh> http://www.flickr.com/photos/duncanmac-vicar/140446908/
<Lure> Riddell: we have nailed down klaptop Suspend issue (it was deadlock not crash after all) - fixed in acpi-support
<\sh> nice picture from ken: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbailey/140190346/ (made by jbailey) Title Ubuntu Mafia
<kwwii> Zerlinna: point me to your pics from the LT and we can include them as well
<Zerlinna> nice banner ;))
<kwwii> haha
* kwwii saves that pic
<Riddell> Lure: excellent
<\sh> and rotfl amu sitting in front of "WoW" and got "shot" http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickschulze/108409527/
<Riddell> \sh: where was that?
<\sh> Riddell: at the booth...he needed a rest :) 
<Riddell> I don't think I saw that konqi poster
<\sh> oh no
<\sh> it's not linuxtag
<\sh> but the same pose he had at the booth
<\sh> hmm...flickr is broken then..or the uploader was just to tired to tag the photos
<\sh> it's chemnitz
<\sh> chemnitz 2006
<\sh> hmmm...where was the bugreport about klaptop from this morning?
<Lure> \sh: fixed 
<\sh> Lure: the suspend problem? locking screen first, then you reboot and then it goes into sleep mode?
<Lure> \sh: yes - see 32785
* pygi just managed to compile a very nice chess game :)
<Riddell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32549404%40N00/page2/
<kwwii> finally a good pic of Riddell ... http://photos.zerlinna.blogweb.de/main.php?g2_itemId=145
<Zerlinna> it's just a little blurred :-(
<\sh> http://photos.zerlinna.blogweb.de/main.php?g2_itemId=79 this has to be removed completly ...
<Zerlinna> \sh: why because you're making "ubuntu" out of "kubuntu"? ;)
<kwwii> lol
<\sh> http://photos.zerlinna.blogweb.de/main.php?g2_itemId=43 and this is not allowed...that's .. oh well, i need more hair
<\sh> damn...you took so many pictures of me?
<\sh> when I'm 65 you can call me by my new name: "\s "MadHair" h"
<Zerlinna> \sh: you're so beautiful this needs to be published :-))
<\sh> rotfl
<\sh> lol
<\sh> liar
<Zerlinna> I like especially this one kwwii http://photos.zerlinna.blogweb.de/main.php?g2_itemId=61
<Zerlinna> ;)
<kwwii> Zerlinna: yeah, it shows my true self
<\sh> kwwii: you have a little movie from the booth right?
<Zerlinna> kwwii: actually I should have taken one of your _other_ piercings *g 
<kwwii> lol
<\sh> kwwii: your true self? wasn't it somewhere else?
<kwwii> \sh: yeah, haven't looked at them yet though
<kwwii> hehe
<\sh> kwwii: if you can prepare it for being "webready" I can give you an ftp account on my machine to upload so we can spread it via kubuntu.de
<\sh> I think 1tb traffic should be enough
<kwwii> \sh: cool, I will see what I can do
* kwwii runs to the gas station to get a beer - I earned it :-)
<\sh> kwwii: just send an email to sh@sourcecode.de, because I won't be online so often from tomorrow on in karlsruhe
<kwwii> \sh: I will do that
<Riddell> "You are kwwii\s newest contact" cool
<Riddell> kwwii is probably a fan of your photos
<kwwii> "newest contact" where?
<kwwii> flickr I assume?
<Riddell> yes
<\sh> hmm...I'm the only one without "flickr" account?
<Riddell> I wonder how long flickr will take to approve my account for public pages
<Riddell> \sh: I just thought I'd try it
<kwwii> I think I will go "flickr pro"
<\sh> hmm...the problem i have with flickr is that the resulting pictures are too small
<kwwii> I have sooo many pic
<kwwii> s
<\sh> kwwii: i have just found another 80gig on my root server for your pictures...wanna have a gallery2 installed? 
<kwwii> I would love it, as long as you don't mind wasting bandwidth on me :-)
<\sh> kwwii: as I said, 1tb free traffic per month should be enough :) if not, we will move everything to amus server, in the same datacenter ;)
<\sh> or I'll ask for sponsoring at hosteurope
<kwwii> \sh: :-)
<\sh> kwwii: any wishes for the name in front of blogweb.de? pictures.kwwii.blogweb.de or photos.kwwii.blogweb.de?
<\sh> or "my.true.self.die.leiden.des.jungen.graphikers.blogweb.de"?
<kwwii> that would fit better to my host name
<kwwii> but I guess the first or second are more understandable
<\sh> kwwii: give me something :)
<\sh> decide yourself
<kwwii> pictures.kwwii.blogweb.kwwii.de would be great
<\sh> i'm open for everything :) btw...if you have a domain, and you want a subdomain with your own domainname, I can give you the ip where you need to point your dns to :)
<\sh> so e.g. pictures.kwwii.de IN A <ip> and I setup the hostname in my apache configuration :)
<neoncode> Am I allowed to say stuff in this chanel even though i'm not a ubuntu developer or member?
<kwwii> \sh: I am in the process of changing my domain from bootsplash.org to something else...once I know the new one I'll take you up on that :-)
<kwwii> neoncode: well, seeing as you already did and nobody screamed yet, go ahead :-)
<neoncode> kwwii: lol, how do I become a ubuntu member anyway? I forgot the address of the getting involved page...
<kmon> did the linuxtag people record all talks?
<kmon> are they available somewhere?
<kwwii> neoncode: no idea how to get to that status but you can certainly help in many ways without being a member (as I do)
<kmon> neoncode: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<neoncode> Ahh, i'd like to be involved deffinatly. possibly with development. Although I don't know much about programing... yet...
<neoncode> kmon: Thanks
<kmon> if you want to get involved in particular with kubuntu, poke Riddell
<neoncode> Poke him?
<kmon> talk to him
<Riddell> hello :)
<neoncode> Ohh... hi riddell
<Riddell> neoncode: going to become an elite kubuntu developer?
<kmon> neoncode: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingKubuntu
<neoncode> Riddell: I'd like to get involved with kubuntu. I currently don't know programing though...
<neoncode> Riddell: lol, I wish
<Riddell> have have a wiki page that lists some ways to help https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<Riddell> it's a bit out of date
<neoncode> ok. konq is loading it... My internet is running slow today...
<neoncode> Do you still need help with katapult?
<Riddell> sure, always
<Riddell> although mostly what it needs is programming
<neoncode> Riddell: What needs to be done to it. I know it works on a basic level because i use it...
<Riddell> neoncode: what's needed most at the moment is people to test ubiquity 
<Riddell> just be careful not to delete you hard disk
<Riddell> and take a backup
<neoncode> ubiquity?
<Riddell> the new live CD installer
<neoncode> Ohh...
<Lure> Riddell: it looks to me that we are past that times... (but agree that people has to be cautious)
<Riddell> neoncode: Lure here has found a lot of bugs in ubiquity so far :)
<Lure> neoncode: and this is just because I LOVE IT! ;-)
<Riddell> get the desktop CD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<neoncode> Well I have several computers lieing arround... my main one is a P4 and i got a PIII somewhere(witch my friend called "mini-me")
<neoncode> I'm sure I could test it I guess...
<Riddell> excellent
<neoncode> I even have a G3 1999 iMac. Although if it runs on that then kubuntu is god because currently nothing has run on it. not even a live CD...
<neoncode> ok. i'm downloading the i368 desktop CD...
<neoncode> oh, I probobly shouldn't mention this. but is it just me who thinks that the kubuntu theme(on the 1st LTS beta anyway) is a bit... well... ugly...?
<Riddell> poke kwwii with comments
<kwwii> neoncode: what do you find ugly about it?
<kwwii> not modern enough?
<neoncode> I dunno... i'm no artist... mabey ugly is a bit of a strong word. I don't want to offend it's creator...
<neoncode> It just seems a bit.. blocky...
<neoncode> to meany solid colours... i'm not sure...
<kmon> My main concern with default setup is the kwin decoration, is that I find it slow compared with plastic or powder (which is what I'm using right now)
<neoncode> I didn't take that much of a good look at the kubuntu LTS beta though... hold on.. lemme find those screenshots
<kwwii> I will be honest and say that I am not the biggest fan of the window deco either
<kwwii> I mean, I picked the colors and made new buttons
<kwwii> I am still going to work on the mouseOver buttons (the blue ones)
<kwwii> and maybe make them all a bit simpler
<neoncode> Uhh.. browsing the web and downloaing a 600 MByte file is not a good combination...
<neoncode> Ahh finaly
<kmon> kwwii: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30610
<kmon> that's the one i'm using
<kmon> it's fast
<kmon> and looks nice
<neoncode> Yea... the kwin decoration is kind of to... heavy... the buttons are kinna strange... and that little image along side the kmenu is blocky aswell...
<kwwii> while I like the simplicity, I am not so sure that everyone else would
<neoncode> I'm useing crystal at the moment... without it's "transparancy"
<neoncode> I have to go. the 5th season of 24 is on in about 5 minutes. =)
<kwwii> see you
<Riddell> kwwii: any objections to me removing jrt's hicolour stuff in kdeartwork?
<kwwii> Riddell: no but in the meantime we need to somehow end this crap in a clear cut manner
<kwwii> I think that everyone agrees that hicolor is a place for thrid party apps, etc...but the tango team and their idea of what the xdg spec means is starting to get on my nerves
<Riddell> oh?  what do they think?
<kmon> why don't we have an attach to email or send through email in konqueror?
<Riddell> kmon: please make one
<kmon> Riddell: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11234
<kmon> someone else already did it
<Riddell> ah, groovy
<kmon> it would be a nice addition
<Riddell> kmon: could you add it to kubuntu-default-settings and send me the debdiff?
<kmon> I don't have a clue about debdiff, sorry
<kmon> I can ask jpatrick
<kmon> when I see him
<kwwii> Riddell: well it is the question as to whether the spec means that hicolor is a place for third party icons or whether it is the place for the default proverbial "generic" looking theme
* kmon needs to learn a lot
<Riddell> kmon: apt-get source kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> kmon: add the .desktop file and make sure it gets intalled by the Makefile
<Riddell> dch -i  to add a changelog entry
<Riddell> debuild -S  to build as source
<Riddell> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<kmon> I'm looking at the file and it's a bit more complicated
<ubijtsa> Riddell: is there a plan of recompiling the Amarok beta to slot in to dapper current?
<kmon> it includes a python script 
<Riddell> ubijtsa: packages are available
<kmon> so it can be used with other email clients
<Riddell> unless there's a new beta out
<kmon> and translations
<ubijtsa> Riddell: the 1.4 packages I can see as available depends on an obsolete library
<Riddell> oh right.  well there will be a new beta out this week so you'll have to wait for that
<Riddell> kmon: blah, how complex
<ubijtsa> Riddell: thank you.. it's the libmysqlclient15 library that is keeping it out at the moment
<kmon> Riddell: found a better solution
<kmon> Riddell: http://www.kde-forum.org/post/56944/lastpost.html
<Riddell> yep, nicer, simpler
<kmon> Riddell: I've downloaded the kubuntu-default-settings package
<kmon> where do I add the .desktop file?
<kmon> in kubuntu-default-settings-6.06/konqueror-profile/ ?
<Riddell> good as anywhere
<kmon> near kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop?
<Riddell> sure
<pygi> Riddell: we have got 25 new applications in an hour :)
<Riddell> pygi: probably lots more tomorrow, on the last day
<pygi> indeed
<kmon> Riddell: ok. I've changed the Makefile... but it would be best if someone could review it... how do I create the debdiff?
<marseillai> wouhou .... since the klaptopdaemon have been solve with 0.79 acpi version i'm proud to announce that kubuntu dapper make 100% of my laptop works out of the box wifi, hibernate, suspend, ....
<Riddell> kmon: debuild -S; cd ..
<Riddell> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<Lure> marseillai: excellent - my ATI still causes some griefs, but managable
<Riddell> oh, add a changelog befre that
<kmon> mmm
<kmon> I'm a bit lost
<kmon> hehe
<Lure> kmon: dch -i
<marseillai> Lure: i'm really happy six month i was waiting for this! :D i really want to thanks every one involve in this great succes that is kubuntu! :)
<kmon> i need to install dch?
<Riddell> kmon: install devscripts
<kmon> done
<kmon> I need to create the changelog in the root folder, where the makefile sits?
<Lure> kmon: yes - dch -i will do it
<kmon> Lure: done
<kmon> now what else do I have to do?
<Lure> debuild -S -us -uc
<Lure> cd ..
<Lure> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<kmon> error
<kmon> Lure: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/704127
<pygi> Riddell: I will need your almighty voting hand a bit later if thats ok :)
<Riddell> what for?
<kmon> what has gone wrong?
<Lure> kmon: install cdbs 
<pygi> Riddell: complete backup solution
<kwwii> Riddell: I guess I should answer jrt with a definite decision and take the consequences of that before you remove his stuff again
<Riddell> oops, too late
<Riddell> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=114703236128643&w=2
<kmon> Lure: do you want me to create the new dsc as kubuntu-default-settings_6.06-15.dsc? the current one is kubuntu-default-settings_6.06-14.dsc
<Lure> kmon: debuild does that
<kmon> then ...
<Lure> just install cdbs and run debuild -S -us -uc
<kmon> that's done
<kmon> I'm in the debdif part
<Lure> ok, so you did not get new .dsc?
<kwwii> Riddell: actually I guess we should address this in the spec iteself
<kmon> apparently not
<Lure> did you add new changelog entry with dch -i (this is where debuild picks up the version)
<kwwii> after reading it for the 1000 time I notice that the working is somewhat inconsistent - perhaps that is what is leading to this whole thing
<kmon> Lure: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/704138
<Lure> when you start dch -i, it will create new change log entry, you just need to fill in the "bullet" with info what changed and correct your e-mail, then save
<kmon> yes
<kmon> I've done that
<kwwii> "...If that fails we finally fall back on unthemed icons."  in http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/latest/ar01s05.html
<Lure> can you paste debian/changelog file?
<kmon> ok
<kwwii> yet earlier it says....In order to have a place for third party applications to install their icons there should always exist a theme called "hicolor"    in http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/latest/ar01s03.html
<kmon> Lure: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/704140
<Lure> kmon: this looks ok - no error from debuild -S -us -uc this time?
<kmon> mmm
<kmon> maybe I forgot to run that
<Lure> kmon: do it - no problem if you run it more times in the row... ;-)
<Riddell> kwwii: unthemed is just another awy of saying hicolour, it doesn't mean hicolour should be anything more than third party apps, it just means it is unlikely to be crystalsvg or gnome or tango or whatever
<kmon> I did run it
<kmon> but I'll try again
<kmon> done
<kmon> now.. the other command
<Lure> kmon: now cd .. and there should be new .dsc
<kmon> yes
<kmon> done
<kmon> where's debdiff output?
<kmon> in stdout
<kmon> ?
<Lure> yes
<kmon> ok
<Lure> just send that to Riddell and if he likes it he will release it
<Lure> kmon: and congrats to your first packaging job ;-)
<kmon> Lure: hehe. Thanks :)
<kmon> It's wasn't a pain
<Lure> kmon: that is how I felt cca 2 months ago when I tried it for the first time ;-)
<kwwii> Riddell: I wish that would be stated cleary, becuase that is exatly what jrt is arguing about
<kmon> Lure: this information is in the wiki?
<Lure> kmon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU is good starting point
<kmon> Lure: ok
<kmon> I'll take a look at it
<Lure> kmon: and this is a jump-start (realy great): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Kubuntu
<kmon> Lure: thanks
<\sh> Riddell: you just mentioned hicolor icons...what about KDE Apps and this dh_iconcache thingy...what it does, as I understand it, it installs via postinst the icons somewhere in /usr/share/icons/hicolor or /usr/share/icons/gnome ?or gnome
<Riddell> \sh: doesn't it add them to a binay cache somewhere?
<kmon> Lure: thanks for your help. I'll read those links
<kmon> Riddell: I've emailed you the debdiff
<Riddell> thanks
<Lure> kmon: thank you - I always wanted e-mail links in konq
<kmon> yes
* kwwii sends a mail to the artists
<kwwii> #
<kwwii> oops
<kmon> let's see if I've done it correctly
<kmon> and it works
<\sh> oh damn yes...I just read it differently :( I have to go to bed :)
<kmon> will you guys write the linuxtag announcement tomorrow?
<kmon> :)
<Riddell> kmon: announcement?
<kmon> someone else said a announcement was going to be made
<kmon> maybe I read something wrongly
<Riddell> there will be a story, probably on the dot
<kmon> oh
<kmon> ok
<kmon> any interesting ideas for the future of kubuntu?
<Riddell> kwwii: how do I spell Mirrian?
<kwwii> Mirjam
<Riddell> kmon: make it rock!
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> did mark convince kde developers to have predictable releases?
<kmon> I don't think so...
<kmon> jeje
<\sh> Mirjam :)
* neoncode is now burning his shiny new kubuntu dapper flight 7 CD
<Riddell> I need to go and catch my train back home
<\sh> Riddell: I think there will be an official announcement on "dot" and for the press (not so geek-ish)
<Zerlinna> ya Mirjam is right ;)
<neoncode> riddell: back home from where? 
<Riddell> neoncode: linuxtag
<neoncode> What is linuxtag anyway? is it a linux confrance or something?
<\sh> Riddell: sebas wrote something, but it excludes (imho) the afternoon talk
<Riddell> \sh: who can we get to add something about that?
<kwwii> neoncode: yes, and it is a pretty old tradition in Germany
<\sh> Riddell: ask eva or mark :)
<Riddell> neoncode: exhibition with talks
<kwwii> I am upset that on the radio station website they only show marks comments and ignore my interview :-)
<\sh> what?
<kwwii> I mean, they said I was one of his closest employees :-)
<\sh> hehehe
<kmon> I'm upset there are no recorded videos of the talk :(
<kwwii> then again, they ignore everyone else too
<kmon> on the site
<kmon> oh well
<neoncode> Riddell: When you going then?
<kwwii> kmon: I seriously thought about making a video (I even had my video camera with me)
<kwwii> but it was not the right time
<\sh> kmon: most of the stuff you heard/saw already from the debconf5 video
<Riddell> neoncode: well I got our plane back to london last night and now I'm about to get a sleeper train back to edinburgh
<neoncode> sleeper train?
<Riddell> a train you sleep on, pure class
<neoncode> lol
<neoncode> Hey what linux or ubuntu events are there in the UK anyway?
<Riddell> neoncode: where are you from?
<neoncode> Riddell: Yorkshire
<Riddell> neoncode: lugradio in July
<Riddell> ukuug end of june
<Riddell> I'm talking at both
<neoncode> Where are they?
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer True
<kwwii> btw...the display system went back with the canonical stand, so if we need it at any event they will send it directly there
<Riddell> kwwii: yeah, I should have taken it but didn't have time
<Riddell> neoncode: Englandshire
<\sh> kwwii: you mean the posters?
<neoncode> Oh if I want to get involved with the ubuntu project don't I need to get a GPG key or something?
<kwwii> \sh: yes
<kwwii> \sh: when they cost more than 175 a piece they are called "display systems"
<\sh> kwwii: lol
<kwwii> well, suse paid 1,150 a piece for theirs and they are pretty much exactly what we have, so I think I should charge canonical a bit more :-)
<kwwii> too late for that I guess  ;-)
<Riddell> neoncode: yes, do
<neoncode> Riddell: I don't know how... I don't have any experiance with GPG...
<Riddell> neoncode: google is your friend
<Riddell> probably there's an ubuntu wiki page for it
<Riddell> if not, please do make one
<neoncode> I don't have a wiki account ether. I better get started and get wiki and launchpad accounts right?
<Riddell> the wiki uses your launchpad account
<neoncode> is there a wiki page that explains everything I need to setup. if not there should be one...
<crimsun> neoncode: http://webber.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto-3.html#ss3.1
<neoncode> crimsun: Oh, thank you
<kmon> neoncode: I'd first start creating a launchpad account
<kmon> or a wiki one
<kmon> they are related
<kmon> once you have done that
<kmon> you could take a look at the gpg thing
<kmon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto?action=show&redirect=GPGKey
<neoncode> ok...
<neoncode> Thanks guys/girls
<kmon> you can help without having the gpg thing. It's called sponsored uploads. A dev checks your packages, and if it's fine they upload it
<kmon> I've done my first one a few minutes ago ;)
<kmon> time to sleep...
* kmon leaves
<kmon> night everyone
<neoncode> kmon: night
<Lure> kmon: night
<kmon> neoncode: ask Lure, he's a nice guy ;)
<Lure> kmon: ;-)
* neoncode looks at Lure 
<neoncode> for my launchpad account can I just put "neoncode" as my name?
<Lure> neoncode: yes, if it is free
* Lure uses lure
<Lure> but you actually login with your e-mail address
<marseillai> is there anywhere a starter guide for kubuntu dapper telling things like changing sources.list, upgrading, installing libdvdcss, ??? i'm creating one for french wiki and i would like to find some experience
<neoncode> Ok... I have a launchpad account apparently...
<neoncode> How do I do the wiki?
<neoncode> oh Riddell, seeing as you live in the UK. I have a question for you. Is libdvdcss legal in the UK?
<jjesse> marseillai: the closest thing to that would be the desktop guide which ships with dapper, you can check it out on doc.ubuntu.com
<Lure> neoncode: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and login with your launchpad account
<Lure> neoncode: then create you homepage or any other page 
<Lure> neoncode: home pages are tipically in format "FirstnameLastname"
<Lure> neoncode: and If you add "CategoryHomepage" at the end of page, it will be listed in this index: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryHomepage
<marseillai> jjesse: thanks exactly what i was looking for!
<neoncode> ok I logged in with my launchpad account, do I have to fill in a seperate password?
<Lure> neoncode: no, same as launchpad
<neoncode> Lure: Ok, so how do I make my page?
<Lure> neoncode: just enter https://wiki.ubuntu.com/<page_name> and it will offer you a page placeholder
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-13
<Lure> neoncode: mine is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko
<neoncode> And I have to use my real name right? *sigh* there goes my internet parnoia...
<neoncode> Oh and homepage template right?
<jjesse> how did the linuxtag meetings go?
<MidMark> Hi to alle
<MidMark> all
<MidMark> guys, Flight 7 is better than beta2?
<MidMark> it isn't so clear
<Lure> neoncode: some people use their nicks....
* Lure -> bed - good night
<kwwii> night all
<MidMark> is it normal that windows autorun show breeze 5.10?
<MidMark> in flight 7
<jjesse> i don't think so 
<MidMark> should I have to fill a bug report?
<jjesse> yes
<MidMark> which package?
<MidMark> if I don't know which package I don't know how to fill a bug reporto
<\sh> check if there is something like this autorun stuff on the / of the cd
<\sh> if it isn't it's a problem of windows
<MidMark> yes there are some stuff, but old stuff, breezy related
<MidMark> not dapper
<MidMark> don't know if devels want to update them
<\sh> so there is an "autorun.exe" or something like this on the cd? 
<MidMark> yes
<\sh> i don't think so.....there are windows programms in "tools" or something on the live cd..but I never saw autorun.inf/autorun.exe
<\sh> which cd anyways? install or live?
<MidMark> live
<MidMark> autorun.inf
<MidMark> [autorun] 
<MidMark> open=start.exe
<MidMark> icon=start.exe
<\sh> ok...that's normal then, because life has some windows oss tools on it to fill some gaps
<\sh> it's not a bug :)
<MidMark> I have understood the goal of the start...
<MidMark> but anyway it say Kubuntu 5.10 Live
<MidMark> in the program that starts
<MidMark> want a screenshot?
<MidMark> I mean this http://www.theopencd.org/layouts/DapperDrake
<MidMark> probably in ubuntu they have already change it
<MidMark> don't know
<\sh> and on dapper it's still breezy? 
<MidMark> yes!
<MidMark> in kubuntu flight-7
<\sh> then it's a bug :) file it here https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-cdimage/+bugs
<MidMark> :)
<MidMark> \sh: flight7 > beta2 isn't?
<\sh> yes
<MidMark> that is definitly not clear
<MidMark> cannot be called beta3?
<MidMark> https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/43458
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43458 in ubuntu-cdimage "the open cd on windows autostart say v5.10" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<crimsun> mdz: the beta terminology carries significantly more weight than flight, implying a more rigourously tested snapshot. Hence, beta* ends up on releases.u.c.; flight* ends up on cdimage.u.c.
<crimsun> mdz: err, sorry
<crimsun> MidMark: ^
<MidMark> however beta1 has a bug that corrupt data...
<MidMark> anyway it's ok for me just to know
<MidMark> goodnight to all guys!
<crimsun> 'night
<neoncode> Riddell: I thought you were catching the train home?
* Czessi is away: Away at the moment
<poimen> fglrx works on dapper?
<_Sime> yes
<mornfall> Riddell: *poke* --> https://launchpad.net/bugs/43472 <-- seems to support my theory about the mouse-over patch
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43472 in ept "adept_installer crashes when selected categories" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<mornfall> Riddell: (another is that i can reproduce it on kubuntu but not on debian)
<danimo> is there a reason why dapper svn packages refuse http(s) urls and suddenly use nano as default editor?
<danimo> ok, case cleared. packaging bug
<\sh> moins
<\sh> Riddell: ping did you buy the linuxtag dvd somehow?
<Tonio_> hey
<danimo> heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> danimo: fine ? a bit tired here ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: silent you mean? yes
<danimo> or here == you?
<Tonio_> yup
<danimo> ah
<danimo> Tonio_: when did you return?
<Tonio_> yesterday evening
<danimo> ic
<Tonio_> and we stayed in my appartment with raphink to discujss the latest improvements we should had to kubuntu
<Tonio_> the list is quite long ;)
<Tonio_> can you give me your advices on those points ?
<danimo> hehe
<danimo> sure
<Tonio_> ok, so we have :
<danimo> I'll just have to leave the room, as the lecture is over
<danimo> so don't be surprised when I suddenly drop out
<Tonio_> - icons preview on the desktop for images
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<danimo> that already works if you set it
<Tonio_> I mean I have to set it by default ;)
<danimo> ok :)
<danimo> is that all still for dapper?
<Tonio_> danimo: you mean ?
<Tonio_> ho no the list has many more stuff that could be done for dapper
<Tonio_> - discussing the installation of knode by default
<Tonio_> I don't understand why we don't have a newsreader actually
<danimo> well, knode is not in main
<zakame> hi all
<Tonio_> danimo: yes by well....
<danimo> yes, we should have it in main
<danimo> ok, gtg
<danimo> bbl
<Tonio_> hey zaka
<Tonio_> zakame
<zakame> heya Tonio_ 
<Riddell> \sh: I didn't
<Riddell> mornfall: ok, will look at that today
<zakame> hmm what causes this? http://librarian.launchpad.net/2491056/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-amd64.kid3_0.6-2ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mornfall> Riddell: thanks
<\sh> Riddell: thx :) need to go now...work is calling
<mornfall> Riddell: is it easier for you to make a release from svn or from a tarball?
<mornfall> Riddell: especially as far as libapt-front goes
<mornfall> well, if you could do uploads from kde svn that would be cool tho :] 
<Riddell> from a tar file
<mornfall> okey, i'll start making tarballs in that case
<mornfall> i have to make a script
<mornfall> maybe it's a good time for it now
<Riddell> mornfall: svn2dist works well
<Riddell> it gets all the translations too if you can work out the correct arguments
<Riddell> it's in kdesdk-scripts
<mornfall> interesting
<Tonio_> hey Riddell, mornfall
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<mornfall> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was looking at the desktop
<Tonio_> Riddell: why not activating the preview for images on it ?
<Riddell> can't think of any reason why not
<mornfall> let's see what svn2dist does
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll prepare this today
<mornfall> Riddell: how's mvo's tools using adept_batch? is there some point in fixing the problems adept_batch has
<mornfall> ?
<Riddell> mornfall: qt language-selector uses it
<Riddell> to install language packs, I don't know the details I've not looked at the code
<Riddell> it was working when I last used it
<mornfall> Riddell: the question isn't if it's working but if it's part of kubuntu dapper :)
<mornfall> ah okey i see it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed that the locales bugs in kde doesn't appear with german language
<Tonio_> Riddell: any info on the status for this bug ?
<Tonio_> I still have half english actually
<Riddell> mornfall: yes it is, although I've not touched it for fear of getting sucked in to lots of improvements that could be made
<OdyX> Tonio_: we have "frenetic bug reporters" that report that for every app...
<Tonio_> OdyX: haha
<Riddell> Tonio_: it needs new language packs made from rosetta
<Tonio_> OdyX: that concernes only some mlanguages, not all of them....
<mornfall> Riddell: it doesn't work at all for me :|
<mornfall> Riddell: apply leads to a python traceback
<OdyX> Tonio_: I can't just find the reporter now..
<Riddell> Tonio_: check kdelibs.po in rosetta to see if it includes the missing strings, and ask pitti when he plans new language packs if you want
<Riddell> mornfall: erk
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do thanks
<mornfall> let's retry
<OdyX> Tonio_: If I find it, what should be done? close all bugs, mark them as duplicates ?
<mornfall> still the same
<mornfall> does it have some undeclared dependencies?
<Riddell> mornfall: seems to work for me
<Riddell> what's the backtrace?
<Tonio_> OdyX: would be nice yes....
<OdyX> Tonio_: which is "central bug" ?
<Tonio_> OdyX: hum.... let me check
<mornfall> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/1QvmkW44.html
<Riddell> hmm, curious
<Riddell> mornfall: are you running it in english or another language?
<mornfall> Riddell: en_US.UTF-8
<Riddell> I'll poke mvo, see if he has any quick ideas
<mornfall> let's try with LANG=POSIX
<Riddell> I'm en_GB so it shouldn't be a problem
<mornfall> Riddell: still same, only the locale: Cannot set... things disappeared
<mornfall> something about my locales on dapper must be broken
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/fr
<Tonio_> Riddell: everything supposed to by translated.... I will ping pitti
<mornfall> still borked
<Riddell> mornfall: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/43556
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43556 in language-selector "apply button gives backtrace" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> Tonio_: be polite though :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: *of course*
<Tonio_> Riddell: am I said to be an unpolite personn ? ;)
<Riddell> not at all, but the fault is not hi
<Riddell> his, it's mine
<Riddell> so just don't go blaming his language-pack making skills :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem, don't mind, I'll be as nice as possible ;)
<OdyX> Tonio_: then be unpolite with Riddell if you want :D
<Riddell> exactly
<Tonio_> OdyX: yes that's an idea ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what the f*ck did you do with those nasty bullshit laguages, uhhh ??????????
<Tonio_> ^_^
* Tonio_ learned a lot discussing with kwwii during linuxtag ;)
<kwwii> hahaha
<Riddell> Tonio_: languages? everyone should just learn English
<Tonio_> kwwii: ^^
<Riddell> or Scots, Scots is a good language
<OdyX> Riddell: better.. Learn Swiss-german :>
<kwwii> I think only red haired people can learn it though
<mornfall> hmm, i fixed my locales by manually running localedef
<mornfall> grmble
<mornfall> Riddell: and it works now
<freeflying> Riddell: dose ubiquity work under zh_CN locales now? 
<abattoir> Riddell: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview If you have already seen it, sorry ignore this message, but since you did not respond, i take it that you havent seen it. :)
<Riddell> freeflying: should do
<freeflying> Riddell: thx
<mornfall> Riddell: btw, am i supposed to notify someone when i'm done with the questions in the wiki?
<Riddell> mornfall: poke me
<Riddell> any changed to the wiki get e-mailed to me anyway
<OdyX> Riddell: what do you think of bug 43397 ? (if you have time)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43397 in apt "Apt not fully functional on a default dapper install?" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43397
<mornfall> Riddell: poke then (i just re-read it and i guess i have no more changes)
<Riddell> mornfall: thanks, you're on the to be published list
<Riddell> OdyX: that's "fixed" now
<OdyX> Riddell: OK. Did you mark it as "fixed" or should I ?
<Riddell> actually yes, definately fixed, was my debtags changed
<Riddell> OdyX: fix released please
<Riddell> go ahead
<OdyX> Riddell: OK.
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<viviersf> Riddell, in qt 
<viviersf> now if i use qt designer
<viviersf> and choose pixmaps
<viviersf> it puts the pixmap in the code 
<viviersf> how do you reference system icons
<viviersf> so that icon packs would apply
<viviersf> ?
<Riddell> viviersf: in qt you can only say QIcon or QPixmap and pass it the path to the file
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell 
* Hobbsee considers...kubuntu stuff, or maths assignment...
<Riddell> in kde you can say smallicon("disk") and it'll do the right thing and give you a icon of the right size in the user's preferred theme
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<viviersf> Riddell, how does kde reference them then ?
<Riddell> it looks up the themes in /usr/share/icons/*/index.theme
<hendry> freeflying: pong
<freeflying> hendry:  heh, how about your chinese tour
<hendry> freeflying: excellent thank you
<hendry> freeflying: i must come back and seriously tour
<freeflying> hendry: welcome
<hendry> freeflying: it's very cheap for westerners like myself
<freeflying> hendry:   :)
<kwwii> raphink: thanks for the link to the photos
<kwwii> taking pics of the hotel room is kinda unfair though
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=38347
<Tonio_> wow, seems very, very nice
<raphink> kwwii: right
<jpatrick> afternoon
<Tonio_> someone hacked my machine during linuxtag
<Tonio_> trojan installed, screen sessions etc......
<Riddell> ouch
<Riddell> a machine that was at the expo?
<jjesse> that sucks
<Tonio_> so easy to get root access......
<Lure> Tonio_: machine that you had on LT?
<Tonio_> simply reboot in recovery mode and that's it
<jjesse> wow never really thought about that
<Tonio_> everything was in userspace under the guest account, I just finished to clean.......
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, my personnal machine
<jpatrick> ouch
<Tonio_> he used a user ctrontab to launch screen
<Tonio_> and installed 2 trojans under /home/guest/.bach, launched by the same crontab
<dinofly> hello
<jjesse> hello Dinofly
<Lure> hi Dinofly
<freeflying> Tonio_:  wow, it's cool hehe
<Tonio_> honnestly, some people are really assholes....
<Tonio_> give your machine for people to test and try, and the only thing they try to do is breaking it......
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, it is the machine i came with...
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing very dangerous, since the accound wasn't admin of the commputer, so everything was running with low rights
<Tonio_> Riddell: I cleaned easilly, but that sucks, honnestly...
<Tonio_> give a machine for people to try it, and the only thing they do is putting mess on it.......
<Dinofly> with this kind of things you're never sure you cleaned it up entierly
<Tonio_> can be a rootkit somewhere yes.....
<Riddell> mornfall: can you install these and tell me if it fixes the adept installer crash?  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdelibs/
<Riddell> I have seen the crash but can't recreate it today
<raphink> yop Dinofly
<Dinofly> hello raphink !
<raphink> bien dormi?
<Dinofly> a va :)
<raphink> :)
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/kubuntuflyer_en2-ken.png
<kwwii> the first idea for the flyers
<jpatrick> less orange
<kwwii> haha, so you are a big fan of blue?
<Dinofly> raphink: i have to register to send private messages
<raphink> ah right
<jpatrick> kwwii: yeah
<raphink> looks great kwwii
<raphink> how big is that?
<raphink> A4?
<kwwii> yepp
<jpatrick> what about including the spanish site at the buttom: http://www.kubuntu-es.org
<kwwii> jpatrick: good idea
<kwwii> the text is not mine, I am only doing the layout :-)
<kwwii> ping Zerlinna when she is back
<jpatrick> kwwii: keep the orange ;) Looks excellent
<Huahua> hi, Riddell 
<Riddell> hi Huahua 
<Huahua> Riddell: As you know, our first CD of Kubuntu has skim, but has not im-switch, scim-pinyin and scim-hangul. 
<Huahua> This makes people can not input something when they install Kubuntu without internet.
<Huahua> the scim-pinyin for Chinese and scim-hangul for Korean is not too big (< 5M), and it seems most Japaniese even do not use scim ,
<Huahua> so could you agree that we put the im-switch, scim-pinyin and scim-hangul in our Kubuntu CD?
<Riddell> I'll include language packs and language support according to the same plan as ubuntu uses
<Riddell> which has chinese pretty close to the top
<mornfall> Riddell: in a sec
<Huahua> yes, but it needs internet
<kwwii> time for dinner, bbl
<Riddell> not if it gets included on the CDs
<Huahua> scim-pinyin is not too big , < 2M
<Huahua> oh , thanks 
<Tonio_> ok the machine seems to be clean.......
<mornfall> Riddell: current dapper version => crashed on first try, with the packages from your url couldn't crash it
* mornfall retries again
<mornfall> Riddell: could you point me at the patch so i could review it?
<mornfall> or apt-get source kdelibs
<mornfall> let's see
<Riddell> it's patch 17 I think
<Riddell> the one with kjanuswidget in it
<mornfall> yes
<mornfall> Riddell: found the bug :] 
<mornfall> what i thought
<Riddell> ooh?
<mornfall> Riddell: in mouseover event, it keeps a pointer to item it mouseovered
<mornfall> Riddell: if you remove that from program, it keeps a dangling pointer
<mornfall> Riddell: then it tries to call isSelected on that
<mornfall> and then tries to paint/undo the highlight
<mornfall> (so basically it's fundamentally broken in the way it works, or, it assumes that the list of items is set in stone before displaying the widget)
<uniq> can some of you take a look at bug #42637 they'd like to hear some kubuntu peoples comments on it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42637 in krusader "[UNIVERSE]  UVF Exception request 1.60.1 -> 1.70.0" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42637
<freeflying> uniq: what type comments you wanna, anyway it's in deep freeze now, hard to get UVFe
<Lure> uniq: I would like to have it in as it fix quite some bugs, but it is Riddell's call
<uniq> freeflying: it's for universe.
<freeflying> uniq: if it can fix bugs,may be
<uniq> lure: it's for universe, they'd like comments like the one you just wrote her.
<Lure> uniq: I can write this in - I was testing test binary from "I_do_not_remember_whom" for two weeks and it was for sure not worse than the one in Dapper
<freeflying> uniq: and you shall attach the Changelog
<uniq> lure: please do :)
<jjesse> Riddell: when i put in a desktop cd into a windows box, the information is all wrong, it appears to be 90% stuff from 5.10, including it saying Ubuntu 5.10 (DiscTree) in the title bar of the window
<uniq> freeflying: it's there.
<freeflying> uniq: sorry, hehe
<jjesse> also it says Kubuntu 5.10 Live and then it is dapper unpon running it
<jjesse> should i file a bug?
<uniq> lure: if you got the test-deb from ubuntu.lnix.net it's much about the same as the one up for review. sync from debian is not possible so it'll be a upgraded version of the ubuntu 1.60.1 package.
<Lure> why is sync not possible?
<Riddell> jjesse: it's not been updated yet
<Riddell> heno is working on it, we need to poke him
<jjesse> Riddell: should i file a bug on it?  also is that the about kubuntu text that is included?
<Riddell> is what?
<jjesse> because there is a lot that needs to be changed, can we maintain that in the documentation team?  i'm talking about the text and screenshots that show up when i click on the Kubuntu symbol
<Riddell> 18:01 < heno> Riddell: nearly done. Just need to repackage KDE-PIM and upload
<Riddell> he's changing it all
<jjesse> ok, was just curious about the text and where the information was coming from
<uniq> lure: we need some ubuntu specific patches.
<Lure> uniq: fine, but we should probably add them on top of debian package (or not?)
<uniq> lure: it's a pain re-packaging with the debian package as base every new release, it's easier and cleaner (in my oppinion) to maintain one package-base. Syncing with debian can of course be done every now and then.
<Lure> uniq: has added comment to bug
<uniq> lure: great, thanks :)
<freeflying> Tonio_: ping
<Lure> uniq: you probably need some support from Kubuntu MOTUs though (Riddell, raphink, Tonio_, freeflying...) ;-)
<Lure> jpatrick: ^^
<raphink> hi Lure
<jpatrick> hi Lure
<Lure> hi raphink - how was your presentation? Do you have slides available somewhere?
<raphink> ah need to redo the slides
<raphink> I have pics though so far :)
<raphink> I gathered the pics of several people in the same place
<Lure> raphink: great - just reading dot story
<raphink> ok
<jpatrick> there's a dot story?!?!?!
* jpatrick pokes his kontact
<raphink> Lure: http://raphink.info/talks/2006/05-LinuxTag/
<pradeepto> ah the story is on, nice
<Tm_T> hi kids
<freeflying> Riddell: around?
<raphink> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> hi raphink :)
<raphink> how are you Tm_T?
<Tm_T> well, mostly ok, being unemployed and somewhat in pains
<Tm_T> as usual
<Tm_T> you?
<raphink> I'm good
<raphink> being unemployed too
<Tm_T> hehe
* raphink is building kdelibs 
<Tm_T> I did quit my school just week or two ago
<raphink> ah
<raphink> I quit mine a year and a half ago ;)
<Tm_T> 2 years and got 15/210 done
<raphink> mhm
<Tm_T> so, time to do something else
<jpatrick> I'm still at school
<raphink> yep
<raphink> jpatrick: that's pretty good given your age, man :)
<Zerlinna> kwwii: ah, nice flyer :-)
<jpatrick> raphink: haha
<raphink> :)
<raphink> hi Zerlinna
<Tm_T> I even was able to play and run with kids last friday :) though lying in pains whole weekend after but was worth it :)
<Zerlinna> hi raphink tout va bien
<Zerlinna> ?
<jpatrick> Zerlinna: could you add kubuntu-es.org to the leaflet?
<raphink> Zerlinna: il y a des photos du linuxtag sur http://gallery.raphink.info/main.php?g2_itemId=5046
<raphink> :)
<Tm_T> man, I'm getting old...
<raphink> Tm_T: how old?
<Tm_T> too old =)
<raphink> haha
<Tm_T> is that accurate enough? ;)
<Tm_T> raphink: just read my last 5 lines and make a guess ;)
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: hm if we do this we should also add the other sites (french, netherlands etc) I don't know, kwwii is there enough space for that?
<raphink> Tm_T: hmmm 35 ?
<Tm_T> raphink: hehe, 21
<jpatrick> Zerlinna: there no more
<raphink> Tm_T: you're 21 ?
<Tm_T> yup
<jpatrick> add "are" to that last sentence
<raphink> whose kids were you running with ?
<Tm_T> raphink: my younger sisters
<raphink> aaaaaaaaah ok 
<raphink> :)
<Tm_T> yeah
<raphink> hhhhhmmmm
<raphink> hmmmm
<raphink> your younger sister's ?
<Zerlinna> mom tel
<Tm_T> no, sisters, not sister's
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> pfiew
<raphink> I thought your younger sister had kids who were old enough to run :O
<raphink> hehe
<Tm_T> raphink: yeah, 21, and already living only with paindrugs woohoo \o/
<raphink> so you're pretty young
<Tm_T> I am
<Tm_T> looks like I'm not going to spend summer doing KDE/Kubuntu devel stuff
<raphink> why?
<Tm_T> well, like now, I barely walk
<raphink> argh :(
<Tm_T> that has influence to mind ;)
<raphink> what happened to you?
<Tm_T> one good thing though, I can ride my motorbike \o/
<Lure> Tm_T: I am younger than you (in hex) ;-)
<Tm_T> raphink: got old ;)
<Tm_T> Lure: yay!
<raphink> Lure: if you put both ages in hex, the order shouldn't be changed ;)
<Lure> raphink: I like to cheat ;-)
<raphink> hehe ic
<Tm_T> uuuu, cheater
* Lure is 20h
<raphink> build build build build 
<raphink> ^^ sound of raphink's server building
<Tm_T> Lure: already been in "the cheaters" ? or whateverwhas that stupid american "reality-tv" show
<Lure> Tm_T: no (I do not watch much TV)
<raphink> huhu
<Tm_T> Lure: good, me neither
<jpatrick> I always have my amaroK running
<raphink> kdelibs is a pain to build
<raphink> if I had money, I'd buy a 3GHz bi proc only to build this
<Tm_T> raphink: haha, try to build kdebase from trunk (kde4 stuff)
<raphink> no thanks :p
<Tm_T> you should ;)
<Tm_T> brrh
<raphink> argh what's happening with my DNS ?
<Tm_T> a month ago we got 30 cm snow in the ground, now its been ~ +20 C over a week =)
<Tm_T> "seasons? what's that?"
<Tm_T> actually there's still small piles of snow here and there
<Lure> raphink: nice presentation - hope we get some new KDE developers on board
<raphink> thanks Lure
<raphink> there'll be KDE devs attending the UBZ in Paris in June
<Lure> raphink: great - I have also applied for sponsorship - maybe I will end up there too ;-)
<raphink> great :)
<raphink> where are you?
<Lure> raphink: Slovenia
<Tm_T> anyway, good to see you guys :) idle ->
<raphink> ok
<raphink> ok Tm_T
<raphink> I hope you make it Lure
<raphink> my DNS server is off it seems
<raphink> I'll try to reconnect
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: the others have only irc-channels right?
<jpatrick> yep
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: why not translate the flyer into espagnol anyway?
<jpatrick> I will
<Zerlinna> great
<allee> allee: hi,  here the pics I've shot in a tarball http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/2006_LinuxTag_Wiesbaden.tar.gz (78mb)
<allee> looks like Tonio always escaped me :(
<Lure> allee: not just you - I have not seen a single picture with Tonio_ ;-)
<allee> Lure: that's a pity
<allee> Are there other picture tarballs floating  around already?  I've seen raphink's gallery.  But I would like to download into my digikam albums
<raphink> allee: you can download zip files on my gallery
<raphink> and i'm going to add zerlinna's pics to it
<allee> raphink: oh, good.  I've missed this link obviously.  checking ...
<raphink> allee: do you have some, too?
<allee> raphink: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/2006_LinuxTag_Wiesbaden.tar.gz (78mb)
<allee> freshly downloaded from my cam ;)
<allee> raphink: poke the guy, that came with Tonio.  I'm sure he has pics with Tonio on it.  It's not fair Lure miss a dress-man ;)
<raphink> ok
<Lure> ;-)
<allee> Lure: heh, curious?  raphink hint: wait a week before you ask :)
<raphink> why?
<Lure> allee: ?
<allee> raphink: Lure has not seen a pic of Tonio yet 
<raphink> ah ok
<marseillai> hi Lure !
<Lure> allee: beside the one in LP
<Lure> marseillai: hi!
<marseillai> i was talking about kpowersave with tonio this afternoon lure! and the final comment was kpowersave >> klaptopdaemon and acpi-support >> powersave! and i want to know is their any interest that many people try kpowersave and reports bug concerning powersave daemon?? or it will be replace by acpi-support ?
<Lure> marseillai: partially that is true, since a-s has nice whitelist and huge testbed with Ubuntu users
<Lure> marseillai: but not much can be done for Dapper - I would like powersave to integrate better with a-s in Edgy, but even more I would like Userspace SW Suspend to get in
<Lure> marseillai: http://suspend.sourceforge.net/
<Lure> marseillai: it was included in 2.6.17 and I hope Edgy will have that (or newer) kernel as base
<marseillai> Lure: you speak about susp1 ?
<marseillai> susp2 ?
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> i didn't know
<Lure> suspend2 is too intrusive to kernel and will (imho) never get in official kernel (and therefore to Ubuntu)
<marseillai> Lure: i was not speaking about dapper release but more generally! du to the fact that powersavedaemon will certainly use a-s is there any reason to report bugs that accured for the moment ?
<Lure> uswsusp already implements major benefits of suspend2, therefore it might be as good soon
<marseillai> yes for susp2 i heard about it! ubuntu dev want to wait for it in kernel! and kernel dev doesn't want it ....
<Lure> marseillai: it is always good to at least report on KubuntuPowersave wiki, but I am fine with bugs too
<jpatrick> shouldn't Lure be added to kubuntu-members ?
<Lure> marseillai: and powersave people are following it too...
<marseillai> oki i'll make a new try and report my bugs! if i well remember suspend and hibernate didn't work at all
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Lure> marseillai: powersave is just different - for some it works better than a-s - and this is good info for both sides as they can improve faster 
<Riddell> apachelogger: hi
<apachelogger> ahoy captain :)
<Tm_T> hi Riddell and 'logger-son
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess kubuntu will be able to ship packages at release day of 1.4? - tarball built on sunday, release on wednesday
<apachelogger> Tm_T: hey mom 
<Riddell> apachelogger: URL?
<apachelogger> Riddell: of?
<Tm_T> hummm
<apachelogger> Riddell: next week that is
<jpatrick> 1.4
<apachelogger> if everything goes fine
* Tm_T thinks he will push edubuntu to local schools
<Riddell> oh I see
<Riddell> yes, that should be fine
<apachelogger> k :)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: wonderful :)
<Riddell> we just need to explain to people why it won't be in dapper
<Tm_T> apachelogger: btw new splash is pretty refreshing :)
<apachelogger> http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/Annouce_1.4
<apachelogger> kinda awesome for everything :)
<Lure> Tm_T: but we need kedubuntu ;-)
<Tm_T> Lure: indeed
<kwwii> Zerlinna: the gear in the Bg is not grey! :-)
<Zerlinna> kwwii: heehee
<Zerlinna> kwwii: maybe I should buy new glasses.. or new eyes.. ;)
<Lure> Riddell: would you consider having just one repo for backported flagship apps (Amarok, Koffice....)?
<Riddell> Lure: no, if people want those then they need to make a deliberate decision to use them
<kwwii> Zerlinna: what do you think, all in all? We could change the way the text breaks as well
<Lure> Riddell: we could even drop KDE 3.5.3 there when it lands and is tested for some time by bleeding edge testers
<Riddell> hmm, yes 3.5.3, that'll be fun
<Lure> Riddell: concerned due to new "features" or due to timeline?
<Riddell> Lure: due to it coming out at the same time as dapper
<Riddell> having packages ready on KDE release day will be tricky when releasing dapper is somewhat more important
<Riddell> any volunteers? :)
<Lure> Riddell: true - it is a bit of a problem... 
<Zerlinna> kwwii: I like the orange ;) ..- what about the decision a4 / a5 ?
<Lure> Riddell: to package 3.5.3 - lets try to be serious ;-)
<Riddell> I suspect the KDE packages will just have to be late
<kwwii> Zerlinna: well, if we go a5, we should make the text a bit bigger, which is no problem, since there is enough space
<Zerlinna> kwwii: so we dont have to shorten text to make a a5 flyer?
<Lure> Riddell: unless you sponsor 3GHz CPU to raphink (he was asking for one for kdebase compile) ;-)
<Riddell> hello Zerlinna 
<Zerlinna> hi Riddell :) I saw my name on your blog entry :-)
<kwwii> Zerlinna: I changed the font, so I think we could make it work 
<Lure> Riddell: and the good thing is he can also do the the upload just before the Dapper release too ;-)
<Riddell> Zerlinna: ah, that would confirm who you are then :)
<Zerlinna> Riddell: yes it's me.. though I think it wasn't too hard to guess considering the number of women here... :-D
<Riddell> Lure: I don't have any 3GHz machine
<Zerlinna> kwwii: your font looks much better.. is it a free one? *g* -- seriously: you think you can make it work for the german text also? It's a bit longer... 
<kwwii> yes, it is nimbus 
<Riddell> mornfall: do you think there's any way to fix that kjanuswidget patch, or work around it?
<allee> raphink: pics downloaded via zip have no EXIF info in them :(  So no 'date' of picture.  Have you the originals somewhere online?
<allee> hi kwwii, Zerlinna 
<Zerlinna> kwwii: if it fits for german too (with a5) would be great... if we have some space left we could also add the spanish community to both (english & german).. as long as there are only 3 communities I think it should be possible.. what do you think?
<Zerlinna> hi allee 
<Riddell> who's the guy on the right in this photo?  http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/142123096/
<kwwii> hi allee
<kwwii> Riddell: markus wimmer
<Riddell> and the guy with grey hair in this one?  http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/142123006/
<allee> Not Markus Whimer?
<allee> Riddell: (Ex?) SuSE guy.
* allee pokes kwwii ^^^
<Riddell> yeah, I know
<Riddell> Stephan someone I think
<Riddell> although most of the people at suse are called stephan someone
<allee> :)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> my name is wimer, his name is wimmer
<kwwii> I worked for suse, he did not
<Riddell> kwwii: no, the grey haired guy in this one http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/142123006/
<allee> oh!  Novell?
<kwwii> I would guess karsten keil
<kwwii> he was there
<kwwii> one second
<kwwii> ahhh no
<kwwii> that is stephan werden
<kwwii> he was the first suse boss
<kwwii> the one who decided to make kde as default
<allee> oh, and I missed the oppertunity to buy him a beer :(
<kwwii> hehe
<allee> Riddell: are the original version of your pics downloadable somewhere?
<Riddell> 800x600 are
<Riddell> http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/2006-05-06-linuxtag/
<raphink> should be the same on my gallery
<Riddell> surprisingly un-googleable this suse boss guy
<raphink> since I just imported them directly from there
<Lure> Riddell: try stefan (german spelling)
<kwwii> erm, yeah...you never how they'll spell stefan
<kwwii> Riddell: I do not think that mark liked him
<Riddell> why?
<allee> raphink: right. Riddels pics have EXIF info in your gallery too.  All others not :(
<raphink> yes
<raphink> they have been resized
<raphink> that's not so big an issue to me though
<allee> raphink: digikam bug?
<raphink> I don't think so
<Riddell> allee: do you especially need the originals?
<raphink> I'm trying to fix "run as foo" in kdesu
<raphink> ok well
<raphink> laters
<kwwii> Riddell: well, stefan told me after the meeting, that he got really bad vibes from mark
<allee> Riddell: all albums beside your's don't have EXIF info (I only care about the date the image was taken)
<Riddell> they were all taken on saturday
<Riddell> I wouldn't think that resizing it should get rid of the exif info
<allee> Riddell: yes for your's it's easy.  there other stay Wed-Saturday :)
<allee> Riddell: your pics have the exif date (also the copy in raphinks albums)
<Riddell> do all these german people have 2 ways to spell their names?
<Zerlinna> Riddell: for my name you about 3 - 4 possibilites.. :-)
<Riddell> so I just discovered
<mornfall> Riddell: in adept_installer, only way i can think is creating a new januswidget for each search
<mornfall> Riddell: for the patch, by using a QGuardedPtr
<Riddell> mornfall: that sounds evil, probably best if I just remove that part of the patch then
<Riddell> well, QGuardedPtr sound nicer, but I have no time for it
<Riddell> ooh, Zerlinna has a whole blog for kubuntu
<Zerlinna> hell I'm caught.. 
<Zerlinna> ;)
<kwwii> so, when the upgrade simply dies with a warning that not everything was installed, should I be worried?
<Riddell> kwwii: using apt or adept?
<kwwii> adept
<mornfall> could be file conflicts or something like that... happens sometimes... try to run sudo dpkg --configure -a in konsole
<mornfall> i didn't want to mess with it this close to release (otherwise i'd try to fix it)
<mornfall> well, next time
<Riddell> there's not much that can be done for confilicting files
<kwwii> hrm, think I should reinstall completely
<Riddell> kwwii: what's the error message?
<Riddell> ideally you'd list the files and have a tick box saying if it's ok to overwrite I guess
<kwwii> something "warning, I am stopping because there were conflicts
<kwwii> "
<Riddell> but ideally there would be clever scripts stopping the pacakges from entering the archives in the first place
<Riddell> kwwii: can you put the whole error message in a pastebin?
<mornfall> Riddell: well, the problem is that right now adept is not very suitable for development trees
<mornfall> Riddell: i imagine it should work fine for a released distro though
<kwwii> Riddell: one moment, trying again
<Riddell> mornfall: why?
<mornfall> Riddell: well, its handling of "problems" (file conflicts, dpkg freaks out for some random reason) is sort of fragile
<mornfall> i will work on this for next release though
<Riddell> mornfall: ah, you're assuming we manage to get rid of all those problems for release :)
<kwwii> so here is an a5 version of the flyer: http://bootsplash.org/kubuntuflyer_en2-ken2.png
<mornfall> Riddell: you are supposed to do that no? :)
<Riddell> that's the plan certainly
<Zerlinna> kwwii: better :-)
<Zerlinna> kwwii: is this a5 now?
<mornfall> Riddell: well, the assumption is that a) the code should be safe in that it won't break your system beyond repair no matter what b) it won't break often and c) if it breaks, someone with a bit of apt/dpkg knowledge can help you out of the mess
<kwwii> ok, here is the warning:
<Zerlinna> kwwii: oops sorry now I see it is a5
<kwwii> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<mornfall> i get reports about adept misbehaving during dpkg run pretty rarely
<kwwii> it appears that is was the powersave stuff
<Riddell> kwwii: try  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kwwii> hrm, now it says there is a lock on the dir
<Lure> kwwii: there was strange thing with last libpowersave10 - it kept installing again and again for me
<Lure> kwwii: you may want to do apt-get remove libpowersave10 and then install again (apt-get install kpowersave)
<allee> Lure: that's often an md5 checksum dismatch
<allee> mismatch
<Lure> allee: between cache and repo?
<allee> Lure: between several repos  (try apt-cache policy <pkg-of-interest> )
<Lure> allee: that could be as I have kubuntu.no-ip.org repo in sources.list at that time
<kwwii> after killing a defunct adept process it worked in the terminal
<allee> Lure: (temp) remove from sources.list update, upgrade again
<allee> remove the  kubuntu.no-ip.org entry that is
<Lure> kwwii: but powersave did not cause problem for adept (besides updating all over again and again)
<Lure> allee: I solved it by removing, apt-get clean and installing again, but you are probably right since the same package was also in Tonio's repo (before getting into official repo)
<kwwii> Lure: well, dpkg --configure -a only showed the powersave stuff and then it was done
<Lure> kwwii: which package? libpowersave10, powesaved or kpowersave?
<Lure> kwwii: do you have kubuntu.no-ip.org in your surces.list?
<kwwii> Lure: erm, yeah, guess I do
<kwwii> powersaved I think
<Lure> kwwii: ppc or i386?
<kwwii> ppc
<Lure> kwwii: ok, so you had the packages you built on your own (last time)?
<Lure> kwwii: as kubuntu.no-ip.org did not have ppc one
<kwwii> Lure: yes
<Lure> ok, probably some bug in upgrade then...
<Lure> so adept work now?
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> now everything is cool
<kwwii> and the powersave stuff is running again! yippee
<Tonio_> Lure: about the repo, should I remove the knetworkmanager stuff on it ?
<Tonio_> kpowersave sorry 
<Lure> Tonio_: still there? Yes you can...
<Lure> I will have kpowersave 0.6.1 soon ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<kmon> hi
<Lure> hi kmon
<kmon> nice article in the dot
<jpatrick> kmon: you wanted it, you got it
<kmon> ;)
<jpatrick> I'm off to bed
<kmon> I should have asked for kde4...
<kmon> heh
<jpatrick> buenas noches
<kmon> bye jpatrick
<jpatrick> kmon: haha
<kmon> Riddell: did you receive my debdiff?
<Riddell> kmon: yes, don't let me forget it
<kmon> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: want the preview for pdf files on the desktop too ?
<Tonio_> that's quite a bit slow so I'm not sure
<Riddell> Tonio_: do we have it on in konqueror?
<Tonio_> nope
<Tonio_> ah yes we do sorry
<Riddell> so lets have it on the desktop then
<Tonio_> Riddell:okay
<kwwii> I can now attest that my computer suspends to disk
<kwwii> it just doesn't start back up
<kmon> there's a nice post from aaron seigo on the dot article about kubuntu
<Riddell> kmon: URL?
<kmon> kwwii: my laptop now suspends/hibernates (almost) perfectly with kubuntu :)
<kmon> Riddell: http://dot.kde.org/1147097810/1147112088/1147112567/1147113212/1147116467/1147120110/
<kmon> there are still people scepticall about cannonical and kubuntu.
<Lure> Tonio_: it already does preview for me on desktop...
<kmon> he came in to say he finds kubuntu is getting into shape nicely
<Lure> Riddell: Seigo did several nice comments to dot article...
<kwwii> and my pbbuttonsd still does not work
<Lure> kwwii: what do you get?
<Lure> blank screen?
<kwwii> Lure: no it starts but then an exeption comes
<Tonio_> Lure: it is not by default actually
<Tonio_> not it'll be
<Tonio_> ;)
<kwwii> Exception at 0xff63040
<kwwii> LR=0x10000618
<kwwii> if that helps
<Lure> Tonio_: really - so what enabled it on my system (I did not - at least not intentionally)?
<kwwii> it seems to get pretty far
<Lure> kwwii: LR sounds like my initials, but it is not me ;-)
<Lure> kwwii: I would suspect that some module does not handle resume well and would need to be unloaded before suspend
<Lure> kwwii: do you unload all usb stuff already?
<kwwii> yepp, I added pretty much all of that in the config files
<Tonio_> Lure: look at your ~/.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc file
<Tonio_> it should be enabled there in the icons subsection
<Lure> Tonio_: Preview=
<Tonio_> Lure: so that's not enabled
<Tonio_> it is not the same setting than in konq
<Tonio_> in konq it is already activated for everything except audio
<Lure> Tonio_: but it shows PDF preview (after a sec or soo) when mouse is over .pdf
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't talk about the "focus" preview
<Tonio_> I talk about the direct preview
<Tonio_> icoins are replaced by the preview
<Tonio_> that's what I wanna activate
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, sorry for confusion
<Tonio_> Lure: no pb ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ? I'm sending you the debdiff file
<Riddell> Tonio_: thanks
<Riddell> ooh, http://people.ubuntu.com/~henrik/winfoss/dapper/kubuntu/kubuntu-winfoss-1.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also added the alternate keyboard shortcuts for gwenview
<Tonio_> to make it more compatible with other image viewers
<OdyX> Riddell: Apps ported in QT4 ????
<Riddell> OdyX: huh?
<OdyX> Riddell: kde-pim in Windows... does not work with QT3, no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdepim works on windows ?
<Tonio_> with kmail and kontact ?
<Tonio_> I new for kexi and a few others....
<OdyX> Riddell: that screenshot is for Windows apps, huh =
<OdyX> ?
* raphink goes back to fighting with kdesu && sudo
<Riddell> korganizer and kaddressbook have windows versions
* Riddell hugs raphink 
<raphink> hi Riddell :)
* raphink hugs Riddell
<Tonio_> raphink: be brave, you'll find
<raphink> well I already found something
<raphink> now I can use kdesu -u
<raphink> but then it doesn't work without -u anymore
<raphink> lol
<raphink> seems my test on m_User is not correct
<raphink> in kdesu/su.cpp, I test whether m_User != "root"
<raphink> in which case I replace superUserCommand = "su";
<raphink> but then for some reason it does it in all cases :s
<raphink> dunno why
<raphink> do you have an idea Riddell?
<allee> raphink: wild guess: you compare pointers instead of strings the pointers point to?
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> well su.cpp code is not object oriented really
<raphink> it's just inline stuff
<kmon> I'm leaving...
<kmon> good night everyone
<kmon> and...
<kmon> Riddell: don't forget to add the email.desktop to next kubuntu-default-settings upload ;)
<kmon> hehe
<Riddell> kmon: yes, I'm doing yours and Tonio_'s now
<kmon> nice
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-14
<Zerlinna> good night
<kwwii> Riddell: we have a statement in german for the linuxtag with pics, wanna put an english translation on .org?
<kwwii> http://user.uni-frankfurt.de/~waeckerl/kmark.jpg
<kwwii> that is one handsome looking man :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: sure
<raphink> kwwii: great pic
<raphink> can't you have a bit more of the K ?
<kwwii> http://www.flickr.com/photos/foobarbaz/141521711/
<kwwii> he looks like superman
<raphink> great
<raphink> :)
<kwwii> next comes the cape
* raphink wonders how an open-source designer can use flickr ;)
<kwwii> oh, that is not mine
<raphink> ok
<kwwii> I did not have my camera at the convention
<raphink> mhm
<kwwii> which reminds me to cut the video
<OdyX> raphink: why ?
<OdyX> raphink: don't liek Yahoo ?
* kwwii reboots
<raphink> wow
<raphink> great message in minicli
<raphink> KMessageBox::error( this, i18n("You do not exist.\n"));
<raphink> lol
<raphink> I love this error message
<allee> raphink: su.cpp is a c++ file and m_User sounds like a member.  Is == overloaded in the class of m_User? If not you compare two memory addresses.
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> well what I do is
<raphink> if ( m_User == "root" ) {
<raphink> superUserCommand = "su";
<raphink> }
<raphink> but then it seems it considers this is always the case
<raphink> and I end up running su all the time with kdesu
<raphink> at least now I can run as foo
<raphink> but I can't use sudo anymore ;)
<raphink> but then I wonder what the if ((m_Scheduler != SchedNormal) || (m_Priority > 50)) tests
<raphink> any idea allee?
<allee> add after the if { } test:   kdDebug() << m_User << ", " << superUserCommand << endl;  
<raphink> huh?
<Riddell> Tonio_: uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks
<raphink> what is << for in c++ anyway?
<raphink> :s
<allee> raphink: no idea what Scheduler and Priority is
<Riddell> raphink: bitshift
<Lure> stream (like pipe in shell)
<raphink> ah ok 
<raphink> in the same direction than | in shell ?
<allee> raphink: afair, yes  << is overloaded
<Lure> you pass m_user to kdDebug
<Riddell> it often gets overloaded to mean sending a string to a pipe type class.  c++ is horrible like that
<raphink> so it's the other direction
<raphink> from right to left
<allee> raphink: no you feed it into the object.  therefore the direction to kdDebug()
<Lure> raphink: you can read that line as printing out m_User, followed by ", " followed by superUserCommand, followed by newline (endl)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> if the debug flag is on that is
<raphink> so this is to trace the values of m_User and superUserCommand at this time
<raphink> but I have to build kdelibs for 1 hour again to see the trace :(
<crimsun> raphink: you want ccache.
<allee> raphink: as long as configure is not called with --disable-debug you should get output
<raphink> crimsun: what is that?
<crimsun> raphink: install it and weep.
<raphink> hmmm how do you mean?
* raphink is not C++ literatte
<allee> raphink: debuild -nc   # <- no clean and not configure run
<raphink> ah
<raphink> is that for the local dir or for the whole package ?
<allee> raphink: these kdDebug() is 90% of my c++ knowledge ;)
<raphink> allee: haha
<crimsun> debuild would be for the source package; ccache would be for anything.
<allee> raphink: whole pkg
<allee> raphink: but ...
<allee> make
<raphink> allee: then it'll take 1 hours still
<crimsun> (where anything is the subset of stuff that requires gcc or g++)
<raphink> crimsun: ah, so I'd just type ccache to build 
<allee> cp kdesu to install dir may work too
<crimsun> raphink: it takes a bit more configuration than that
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> it has to build though
<raphink> and typing make in the current dir won't build it
<crimsun> it maintains hashes of object code; if they match, no need to recompile
<raphink> ah
<allee> raphink: if no clean is run before -nc  does  make and make install then create pkg, so only recreating kdesu binary
<raphink> I'll try something else
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> not sure of what I'm doing but it might work
<raphink> and then I'm learning :)
<raphink> and I love that :)
* Lure -> bed - good night
<raphink> good night Lure
<Lure> good luck raphink ;-)
<allee> Anyone feels like testing digikam: downloading a digikam deb and 3 pictures?
<raphink> thanks Lure
<raphink> not right now allee
<raphink> but when I'm building sure
<allee> okay uploading ...
<Tonio_> nite guys :)
<allee> nite
<Tonio_> raphink: demain faut qu'on parle de ce qu'on a dit
<raphink> ah oui
<Tonio_> on a pas beaucoup de temps pour faire entrer des modifs
<raphink> je suis sr que je suis prt de rgler ce run as foo
<Tonio_> c coule :)
<allee> raphink: you can test an i386 deb or should I upload source?
<raphink> source
<raphink> my i386 server is busy building
<raphink> so I'm on the ppc
<raphink> since the other i386 I have here are still running breezy
<allee> raphink: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/argl/
<allee> raphink: copy pictures of fake-camera into an empty dir.  Add a 'Mounted Camera' with the path to dir that contains the dir
<allee> raphink: then download the pics.  Check in Properties dialog if 'EXIF' data of the pics in (hopefully not) empty
<allee> s/in/is/
<raphink> do I have to build the packages ?
<raphink> or should I test with current digikam ?
<allee> raphink: you wanted the source, so you have to build it ;)
<allee> raphink: yes you can test with current digikam too.  In this case EXIF data will be lost after download.
<raphink> sure
<raphink> ah
<raphink> well let's see if I understand what you mean
<raphink> I copy your pics into an empty dir on my HD
<allee> raphink: yes
<raphink> I open digikam
<raphink> and use this dir as a fake already mounted cam
<allee> yes
<raphink> so it will think it's downloading from it
<allee> yes
<raphink> hmmw
<raphink> where do I add a camera this way?
<allee> In the list in 'add camera' search 'Mounted camera' asmodel
<allee> camera -> add camera -> new
<allee> s/new/Add .../
<raphink> found
<raphink> ok
<raphink> so I downloaded them
<raphink> now what?
<allee> RMB -> Properties, EXIF tab
<raphink> I have no EFIX 
<raphink> no exif infos for these pics
<raphink> :)
<raphink> but I have them in konqueror
<raphink> so ok
<raphink> now I'm supposed to build the new package
<allee> ah, this is expected with digikam from dapper
<raphink> and test again
<raphink> :)
<raphink> right?
<raphink> :)
<allee> raphink: right
<raphink> ok
<raphink> let me update my pbuilder
<raphink> then build :)
* allee crosses his fingers that only his system is fucked up and it works for raphink
<raphink> let's build now :)
* raphink also crosses fingers that his kdelibs fix will fix the run as foo problem properly
<poimen> what is the diference in the flight releases and the beta LTS ???
<raphink> allee: still building if you wonder
<allee> :)
<OdyX> poimen: 2 weeks.
<poimen> ok
<kwwii> night all - time for sleep
<raphink> bye kwwii
<raphink> allee: still doesn't work it seems
<allee> raphink: thx for trying.  So it's not my just system :(
<raphink> sorry :(
<raphink> I hope my fix for kdelibs will work
<raphink> otherwise I'll have to wipe with you
* allee crosses fingers
<raphink> updating now
<raphink> argh
<raphink> doesn't work
<raphink> so not the right place to replace it
<raphink> I'll keep tracking tomorrow
<raphink> I'm sure I'm pretty much done fixing it
<kwwii> can anyone play this movie?
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/kubuntuAtLinuxTag2006.mov
<kwwii> 65MB beware
<\sh> not right now :( 
<\sh> moins kwwii btw :)
<kasina> hi kwii. Its can open with Quicktime (Mac or on Windows)
<kwwii> kasina: I hoped that the qt for linux stuff would work, or at least mplayer :-)
<kwwii> it is mp4 video and audio
<kwwii> \sh: howdy 
<kwwii> :-9
<kwwii> erm, I am still waking up :-)
<kasina> kwii: I doubt it. I tried before with such file formats but they failed to work on my Linux.
<kwwii> kasina: yeah, that is what I am afraid of 
<kasina> Kwii: I'm interested in writing a coded for it, coz I'd also love to use files with such formats, but not soon though. My hands are full at the moment
<kasina> "codec" not coded :)
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> actually, it plays on my mplayer
<OdyXydO> kwwii but kaffeine gives error due to http plugin?
<kasina> Does it? :/
<kasina> I tried but it failed back then
<freeflying> kwwii:  nice
<kwwii> looking at that video makes me want to do it all again :-) It really was a great time there....the perfect group of people, we all had fun I think
<pygi> Riddell: ping
<OdyXydO> kwwii: I can try to make a Ogg-Theora-Vorbis version if you want..
<_pradeepto> sorry got disconnected. But can anybody help me with a nice Kubuntu logo and such.
<OdyXydO> _pradeepto: I made Kubuntu-fr version. What do you need ?
<_pradeepto> OdyXydO: a simple Kubuntu logo thats all. One that can be used for printing stickers.
<OdyXydO> _pradeepto: Riddel has one, wait, I find it.
<_pradeepto> :)
<OdyXydO> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-dapper.svg <- SVG version.
<kwwii> OdyXydO: that would be cool, what do you need as an input file?
<OdyXydO> kwwii: I can try with that one, but plain mpeg is lot better.
<kwwii> erm, you guys should get the newest version of the logo to print
<OdyXydO> kwwii: isn't it that one the new ?
<_pradeepto> OdyXydO: thanks.
<kwwii> OdyXydO: I'll export a photo-jpeg if you want - that works everywhere, but the file size will be pretty big
<kwwii> OdyX: I doub tit
<OdyX> kwwii: let me first try with that one...
<_pradeepto> kwwii: sorry to ask this but aren't you Ken? :) 
<kwwii> _pradeepto: yepp :-)
<kwwii> hi
<_pradeepto> kwwii: hey there
<kwwii> that is the newest version for onscreen stuff, but for print stuff there is a better one
<kwwii> I made that one in london
<kwwii> and canonical has changed the colors a bit since then
<_pradeepto> ah ok
<_pradeepto> so any chance I can lay my hands on the,
<kwwii> where are you printing it?
<kwwii> t-shirt, sticker, etc, I mean
<_pradeepto> I guess I will do it here locally or something.
<_pradeepto> t-shirt ofcourse I got it done locally.
<kwwii> so it will go on a t-shirt and a sticker?
<_pradeepto> for now stickers and kwwii please please dont give me t-shirt ideas ;)
<kwwii> hehe :-)
<kwwii> I'd just have more work to do!
<_pradeepto> heh
<_pradeepto> kwwii: honestly during those days when I was fighting for t-shirt and all, you know what,
<_pradeepto> the first sample t-shirt had your design on the front and kubutu logo in the back :)
<kwwii> :-)
<_pradeepto> your *first* design
<OdyX> kwwii: I re-wrote yours entirely in SVG, for kubuntu-fr: http://didier.raboud.com/share/artwork
<_pradeepto> kwwii: there's just one copy of that tee in the whole planet :)
<kwwii> _pradeepto: lol
<_pradeepto> OdyX: nice :)
<kwwii> OdyX: why did you redo it? (no bad feelings or anything, just a question)
<OdyX> well.. yours was not in "text"... in mine, you can type whatever you want, you will get the effect....
<OdyX> So.. perfect for other communities.. making -de is 2mins...
<kwwii> OdyX: yeah, but you cannot really type anything cause that font is pretty shitty
* kwwii always has to make the umlaut's for german letters
<OdyX> kwwii: well.. sure.
<OdyX> no big letters, have to modify if you use "y"
<OdyX> but....welll.. for our use, it is fine ;D
<kwwii> :-)
<pradeepto> kwwii: any chance I can get the artwork you made in London?
<kwwii> pradeepto: well, pretty much all of it is already available or in kubuntu
<kwwii> pradeepto: that logo from riddell is the one I made in london
<pradeepto> ahh
<OdyX> kwwii: what is the original format of the video ?
<pradeepto> kwwii: so can I not find some that is there on my dapper box or use the one OdyX gave me? Those are good for printing right?
<kwwii> OdyX: well, I shot it in DV
<OdyX> kwwii: well... then it's easy ;-)
<kwwii> OdyX: what format do you want?
<kwwii> DV might be kinda big
<OdyX> converting from quicktime is a piece of sh**
<kwwii> yeah, I kinda guessed that
<OdyX> kwwii: well.. convertion is really a command line... :D
<OdyX> kwwii: if you have good proc, it won't take too much time...
<kwwii> OdyX: yeah, I could do that too, I am just too lazy to use mencoder
<OdyX> kwwii: I will find you the command lines
<pradeepto> hmm is there another LT video other than that I found on Riddell's page or something?
<kwwii> OdyX: ok, deal
<OdyX> (ffmpeg2theora, not mencoder) ;D
<kwwii> ok, I even have ffmpeg on my mac :-)
<kwwii> but I'll do this in linux anyway
<OdyX> kwwii: it's special paquage...
<OdyX> not plain ffmpeg
<kwwii> ahhh
<OdyX> install ffmpeg2theora
<kwwii> ok
<kwwii> first I will export this clip as DV and then reboot :-)
<OdyX> kwwii: in fact, just type ffmpeg2theora... the script is really easy to use.
<kasina> I'd wish to start contributing to Kubuntu - I'm based in Kenya, Africa and just wanted to know what the process is. :) Some guidance
<kwwii> kasina: well, it is really simple...find something that needs fixing and fix it :-)
<OdyX> kasina: ever walked through https://launchpad.net ?
<kasina> not yet
<kasina> Let me check it out
<kasina> Actually I had some long time back in the first Kubuntu release. Then I got into some projects that hardly gave me any time for contribution.
<kwwii> Riddell: how do you want to work on the installer UI stuff?
<kwwii> Riddell: should I make mockups? can you tell me any limitations, etc.?
<Riddell> kwwii: no paticular limitations that I can think of
<Riddell> this is the UI file http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/ubiquity/ubuntu/ubiquity/frontend/liveinstaller.ui
<kwwii> Riddell: cool. thanks
* kwwii moves to the balcony...brb
<Riddell> my summer of code t-shirt came!
<abattoir_> Riddell: for being a mentor?
<abattoir_> or was it from last year?
<Riddell> yes, from last year
<pradeepto> and you got that now
<pradeepto> Riddell: and yesterday they were discussion effeciency at G on #kde-devel , I think ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<abattoir_> hello Tm_T :) 
<Tm_T> abattoir_: well, hello :)
<MidMark> Hi, Riddell I've problem with ubiquity in flight-7
<MidMark> could you help me?
<MidMark> probably some bugs
<Riddell> MidMark: what's up?
<MidMark> Riddell: I've run live-cd with flight-7 on an old pc, only keyboard, no mouse
<MidMark> ages to run bot ok it runs
<MidMark> then: click on install icon, choose next, choose Italian (yes I'm ITA)
<MidMark> and the first bug in my op: only Welcome translated in italian, instructions remains in ENG
<MidMark> then loads step 3, but it freeze
<MidMark> ctrl-alt-F2 not working
<MidMark> the cd-rom light is always on, the rest is all freeze
<MidMark> don't know if the cd-rom is burned ok, it's the first time I used it, but I think freeze is abnormal
<MidMark> Riddell: is there something I can do to provide more informations?
<insanekane> is flight 7 out ?
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<insanekane> damn me!
<insanekane> i just finished the flight-6 download :P
<insanekane> of course, having a flight-7 is a good thing :)
<Riddell> MidMark: does stage three get loaded or does it freeze before that?
<MidMark> Riddell: before that
<MidMark> during loading step 3
<Riddell> MidMark: i386 PC?
<MidMark> Riddell: it a P3-450, 192 ram, riva tnt2 16 mb, 6,4+8,4 GB hdd
<MidMark> mobo: Soyo i440bx2, sound: creatice PCI 128
<Riddell> I wonder if it ran out of memory
<Riddell> MidMark: can you kill it and try again?
<Riddell> you'll also need to kill any debconf process going on
<MidMark> I cannot kill it, it all freeze, I can reboot
<MidMark> I can reboot and starts ubiquity from a console...
<MidMark> probably show more infos
<Riddell> yeah please
<MidMark> ok, ubiquity is correct to start it?
<Riddell> could well be an our of memory thing, we've had that before
<Riddell> kdesu ubiquity kde-ui
<MidMark> Riddell: during loading, but dma is always off in cd-rom and hard disk? It takes looong time to boot
<Riddell> _Sime, sebas: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/soc2.png
<Riddell> Add/Remove programs:
<Riddell> ===================
<Riddell> If you cancel a started download and install, you get a message
<Riddell> "Application installed successfully!"
<Riddell> mornfall: ^^  spotted in an e-mail to kubuntu-devel list
<mornfall> Riddell: yeah, probably so... but, ui freeze?
<Riddell> that's a bug, fixing it doesn't go against UI freeze so long as it can be done without adding a new string somehow
<mornfall> well, but how?
<Riddell> don't display any dialogue?  the person has already clicked cancel so should know what the result is
<mornfall> hmm, jump straight back to selection?
<mornfall> could do
<MidMark> how can open a console without mouse? KDE is unusable without it
<mornfall> good thing i didn't make the tarballs yesterday :p
<Riddell> MidMark: alt+space
<Riddell> konsole
<Tm_T> done
<Tm_T> or alt+f2 (?) and konsole
<Tm_T> win+r here
<Riddell> MidMark: you may also want to do `tail -f /var/log/syslog &`
* Tm_T has enough terminals running _always_ ;-P
<MidMark> ah... I can open another konsole and do that
<MidMark> how can I move windows without mouse?
<Tm_T> like now in desktop 1 (from 8) I have 4 different terminal programs running err, 10 bash sessions
<Tm_T> MidMark: whoo, enable keyboard mouse?
<MidMark> tmt: how?
<Tm_T> hummm
<MidMark> it doesn't matter, I switch with alt+tab
<MidMark> ok starting ubiquity...
<Riddell> basse wants to know if we want more konqi graphics
<Tm_T> MidMark: it can be enabled in kcontrol -> peripherals -> mouse
<OdyX> Riddell: is there somebody still taking care of Breezy and older versions? (Bugs & Co) I see a lot of Breezy bugs, but nobody to confirm or manage?
<Riddell> OdyX: if the bug is fixed in dapper then mark it as fixed released, breezy is long since released it doesn't get changes
<OdyX> Riddell: so bugs in Breezy are not meant to be fixed ?
<Riddell> OdyX: it's about 6 months too late for that :)
<OdyX> Riddell: OK. Did not understand it correctly.
<Tm_T> bug 31768
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31768 in k3b "Dapper:  k3b ignores manually set burn speed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31768
* freeflying is away: 
<Tm_T> OdyX: I'll check
<Tm_T> just have to find something to burn
<MidMark> freeze again, I can make a photo :/
<Tm_T> OdyX: I found arson somewhat good burner
<OdyX> arson ?
<Tm_T> yes
<OdyX> instead of k3b ?
<Tm_T> yes, it's very simple, so it doesn't totally replace it
<Tm_T> but if you just have to burn image... :)
<OdyX> well.. Images and backups ;-)
<Tm_T> yeah
<OdyX> Tm_T: some burn:/ protocol is missing in Konqui...
<Tm_T> ...hey! you criminal!
<OdyX> Tm_T: ????
<Tm_T> OdyX: ont when you do the kioslave ;-P
<Tm_T> s/ont/not/
<OdyX> Tm_T: hum... Well.... Not now ;-) 
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> OdyX: later today?
<OdyX> well later that decade?
<Tm_T> ;(
<kwwii> does the live installer always take so long to start?
<OdyX> kwwii: as long as Breezy's ?
<OdyX> I don't think...
<mornfall> going back to office
<Tm_T> mornfall: K-office? ;)
<OdyX> Tm_T: could you explain me Ridel's explanation above? After the release, the bugs are note supposed to be fixed?
<Tm_T> ?
<MidMark> Midmark: this is a screenshot after freeze -> http://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p50900017ag.jpg
<MidMark> wnat to say Riddell :p
<Tm_T> OdyX: no, "fix released" if there's fix released, whatever it's dapper or not ;-P
<OdyX> Tm_T: but "fix released", means the guy has to go on Dapper, huh =
<OdyX> ?
<Tm_T> OdyX: yes
<Tm_T> OdyX: not "fixed" but "fix released"
<Riddell> MidMark: and it freezes when you click the "Next" button?
<OdyX> Tm_T: OK. Then it's backport team's work ?
<MidMark> Riddell: exactly it freeze about 4-5 seconds after I click next to go from step 2 to 3
<Tm_T> OdyX: possibly
<OdyX> Tm_T: Thanks. I will go on to close some bugs then ;-)
<Tm_T> OdyX: heh
<Tm_T> OdyX: ok, I check that k3b issue now
<OdyX> Tm_T: Fine..
<OdyX> Tm_T: as you are on it.. try bug 31950
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31950 in k3b "Dapper:  k3b tries to burn DVD with file size exactly 2**32, doesn't warn, fails" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31950
<MidMark> Riddell: if you want I can fill a bug for this
<MidMark> Riddell: or try the cd-rom on my pc to see if it is an hardware problem
<Tm_T> OdyX: I have nothing to burn to dvd
<Tm_T> OdyX: btw looks like here it burns happily at 40x as it should
<OdyX> Tm_T: and slowing speed ?
<Tm_T> nope
<OdyX> Tm_T: that's the bug, no ?
<Tm_T> real speed is between 30x and 42x
<OdyX> Tm_T: just one more detail... There is no state "Fixed" ...
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> well, I don't really know =)
<Riddell> MidMark: both would be good
<Riddell> MidMark: you could also try a different language, although I doubt that's what the problem is
<MidMark> Riddell: now I'm trying with my mouse, after I can try with my pc
<OdyX> for example, bug 31001. It seems solved in Dapper, but dunno for Breezy. What should be done? Changing to "Fix Released" or/and noting it for Brrezy (I dunno howto) ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31001 in kdebase "Cannot switch keyboard variants as easily as keyboard layouts." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31001
<MidMark> Riddell: the problem is in my pc I don't want to install it yet
<MidMark> and I have a fakeraid installed now
<MidMark> :(
<Tm_T> OdyX: hum, I commented that bug
<Riddell> MidMark: just going to the third page won't touch your PC
<Tm_T> agh! I'm always mistyping in bug reports
<MidMark> Riddell: ok, I'll report when done
<Riddell> MidMark: thanks, much appreciated
<MidMark> Riddell: I'm trying to report as bug as I can... Kubuntu will be my default OS
<Riddell> raphink: do you have a floppy drive?
<Riddell> or anyone else fancy looking at the media floppy fixes?
<MidMark> Riddell: which bug?
<OdyX> Riddell & MidMark: bug 30207
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30207 in kdebase "media:/ does not handle floppy mounting correctly" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30207
<raphink> Riddell: nope I don't
<raphink> well I have a USB floppy drive, recognized as sda1 ;)
<Riddell> nah, this is a floppy issue only
<raphink> ok
<Riddell> MidMark: do you have a floppy drive and a desire to try fishing out some patches to fix that problem?
<raphink> I have had no floppy for years
<raphink> sorry
<Lathiat> i have a usb floppy
<Lathiat> ah, doesnt help
<Riddell> I have a drive here, but no disks
<raphink> huhu
<Riddell> Lathiat: it might do, give it a shot and see if you get that bug
<raphink> I have disks
<raphink> but no drive
<Lathiat> whats the bug?
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> hrm i dont have kubuntu on this machine atm
<Lathiat> hah
<Lathiat> i'l grab fl7 and install it
<Tm_T> Riddell: what's problem with floppies?
<MidMark> Riddell: I have floppy but can only run flight-7 live cd
<Tm_T> I used my floppy drive just some time ago
<MidMark> Riddell: ubiquity-> with english and my mouse NOT freezing
<Riddell> Tm_T: media:/ doesn't work
<Riddell> MidMark: interesting
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah, I'll look at it
<Riddell> MidMark: so question is whether the mouse or the italian is At fault
<MidMark> now if I close ubiquity and reopen it, I can choose ita and A mouse ok?
<Riddell> yes
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah yes, this problem, now I remember why I did copy and all in bash =)
<Tm_T> Riddell: test fix in kde bug report?
<Riddell> Tm_T: it's in http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/coolos_media/mediamanager/
<Riddell> looks like you need the recent changes to halbackend.cpp and halbackend.h
<Tm_T> hum
<kwwii> so either something is wrong with the CD burned or the ppc install is b0rked :-)
<Tm_T> Riddell: hum, so I compile and install that or just take that latest change and try to put it to kdebase?
<Riddell> Tm_T: get the diff out of websvn, apt-get source kdebase, apply diff, compile and see if it works
<Riddell> then package it properly (diff in debian/patches, changelog) and send me debdiff
<Tm_T> Riddell: aye sir :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: thanks :)
<MidMark> riddell: it freeze with ita and a mouse
<MidMark> don't know if the ita package is broken on my cd
<MidMark> someone could go to step 3 in live-flight-7 with ITA to confirm it?
<Riddell> MidMark: I'll try it later today
<MidMark> Riddell: ok so I wait for a bugreport^
<Riddell> MidMark: in the mean time feel free to try and complete an install in english, see what other problems you can find
<MidMark> Riddell: if I have time I'll do, but often localized OSes has >= than default-lang
<MidMark> >= bugs I mean
<MidMark> now I have to go to the bank to pay my new TFT, good work!
<Riddell> kwwii: can I put you down on the suggested people to invite to the ubuntu developer summit?
<Riddell> june 18th to 24th, Paris
<kwwii> Riddell: definitely :-)
<OdyX> Riddell: konversation will be added in Rosetta as every other KDE program, no ?
<Riddell> OdyX: yes, I need to fix it today, along with some others https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MissingPotFiles
<OdyX> Riddell: just a zh_CN wondering why not in Chinese.
<OdyX> I comment and change the bug to "Work in Progress" ?
<Riddell> OdyX: where?
<OdyX> Riddell: just closed the tab. Wait
<OdyX> Riddell: bug 32939
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32939 in konversation "konversation does not appear internationalized" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32939
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> it's next on my todo list
<OdyX> ;-) My TodoList is to get rid of 3000 "unconfirmed" ;-D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> good luck OdyX :)
<Riddell> OdyX: you rock :)
* Hobbsee contemplates - a faster system = quicker building...
<OdyX> well... I just take Kde's ;D
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<mornfall> Hobbsee: so you can spend more time playing minesweeper on an unloaded machine yay!
<freeflying> Riddell: how about the update-notifier in kubuntu livecd?
<Riddell> freeflying: we need to look at casper and see how it gets disabled in gnome
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe!
<mornfall> Hobbsee: how's your cupboard corpse btw? :)
<Hobbsee> no, i've learned NOT to play excessive amounts of minesweeper - RSI from it...
<Hobbsee> heh...rotting nicely..
<mornfall> good for it
<mornfall> right now i'd vote for a dinner and bed
<mornfall> shame it's only half past three pm
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> do my assignment, and i'll go to bed
<Hobbsee> !
<mornfall> that's very unlikely
<mornfall> i can't very well even imagine the probability of all the electrons taking the right jumps to accomplish that
<freeflying> Riddell: the scripts http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/191
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe.  even evil calculus?
<mornfall> i suppose 0.1^googleplex is a very big number in comparison
<Riddell> "rm /root/etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier.desktop"  well that's easy :)
<Riddell> freeflying: any idea how it gets put back after install?
<freeflying> Riddell: no clue
<mornfall> postinst?
<Riddell> I presume there's another script to add it back
<freeflying> Riddell: haven't found any :)
<Riddell> hmm, spooky
<OdyX> Riddell: for bug 35786, is kaffeine still default ? 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35786 in kdebase "konqueror with kaffeine-xine plugin crashes on certain sites" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35786
<freeflying> Riddell: dose espresso copy the mounted dir to hdd, or use the squashfs file?
<Riddell> OdyX: kaffeine is no longer default
<Riddell> OdyX: but the bug still exists so we can't close it
<OdyX> Riddell: OK. I will mention the fact in comments.
<Riddell> freeflying: I though it copied the mounted directory but I could be wrong
<Riddell> lets ask someone who knows
<freeflying> okey, waitting for your confirm, or I'd file bug on it 
<Riddell> freeflying: can you get a diff of that file to add a line removing the adept-updater autostart too?
<freeflying> Riddell: sure
<mornfall> updater autostart?
* mornfall confuses
<freeflying> mornfall: in livecd
<mornfall> you mean notifier?
<OdyX> Bye all. Seeya later.
<freeflying> OdyX: bye
<Riddell> adept-notifier I mean
<freeflying> Riddell:  bug 43806
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43806 in casper "kubuntu livecd's update_notifier need been disable" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43806
<Riddell> hi yogi q
<yogi> Hey-hey, Riddell!  Whassup?
<Riddell> word on the streets is that kmail filters aren't working
<yogi> Uh-oh... word travels fast. ;-)  Yep... I submitted the bug# 39944 some time back, was given a provisional confirmation & asked for my kmailrc to make certain rules were correct.  Never heard back.
<Riddell> I've not had time to look into it
<yogi> Fact is, these same rules worked in Breezy & earlier versions of KDE.  Now, they don't.
<Riddell> and probably won't be able to today
<Riddell> we can poke danimo when we turns up
<yogi> Can I send you my kmailrc file for your inspection?
<Riddell> yogi: so it's just for your specific rules?
<Riddell> yogi: is it attached to the bug?
<yogi> Yep... I have several POP rules & other filters ...and none work.  Nope... not attached.  I'll do that.
<yogi> It was reported on 4/17, and Rocco Stanzione stated he'd suspected it.  Not quite a confirmation.
<MidMark> Riddell: I've done the same thing on my pc, with ITA I can go to step 3
<MidMark> so now I cannot know what is the problem
<MidMark> ram?
<yogi> Riddell:I don't want to be a PITA ...however, the fact that they do not work is *definitely* a PITA. :-\ The file is attached ...and I found that I had already copied/pasted.  You got two copies. ;-)
<Riddell> how much memory does  your PC have MidMark ?
<Riddell> yogi: yes, it's an important bug I agree
<MidMark> the PC that freeze with ITA and not with ENG -> 192 MB
<MidMark> my PC that doesn't freeze -> 1 GB
<yogi> Riddell:It'd be great if this was fixed b-4 the release date. :-)  Good luck!! ...and Thanks!!!
<yogi> bye...
<Riddell> MidMark: and you've ruled out it being the mouse?
<MidMark> yes the mouse doesn't change things, the last thing I can do is trying the burner instead reader...
<MidMark> to read the CD
<Riddell> so probably memory :(
<Riddell> MidMark: can you try it with the gtk frontend?
<MidMark> Riddell: I have to download the ubuntu cd?
<Riddell> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubiqiuty-frontend-gtk && kdesu ubiquity gtk
<Riddell> no, kubuntu cd will be fine, unless it runs out of "disk" space
<MidMark> that it's all in ram isn't?
<Riddell> s/gtk/gtkui/
<MidMark> but can I see the ram during loading step 3? Is reliable?
<Riddell> df -h .  possibly
<MidMark> Riddell: point me to the packages to download manually, I haven't internet on the other pc, so I can use usb
<Riddell> probably can't do it then, it'll need a tonne of gtk dependencies
<MidMark> mmm so df -h?
<Riddell> df -h .  will say how much "disk" space you have
<MidMark> not ram?
<Riddell> on a live CD they're much the same thing
<Riddell> free  gives memory
<MidMark> to auto-update df-h ?
<Riddell> I don't follow
<MidMark> there is "tail" for df -h ?
<Riddell> could try watch
<MidMark> that update it before freeze
<Riddell> `watch df -h .`
<MidMark> ok
<mornfall> watch is generally useful utility ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks, i was looking for that!
<MidMark> I have to see to / ?
<MidMark> or which line in df -h ?
<Riddell> MidMark: add a "."
<MidMark> ok
<MidMark> damn! I haven't enough time to alt-tab to konsole that was under ubiquity... and it freeze!
<MidMark> the pc is too slow!
<MidMark> before click to step 3 it says 88% used, 57 MB free
<MidMark> after clicking I don't knwo
<MidMark> try again...
<Riddell> MidMark: try doing a tail -f /var/log/syslog too
<MidMark> ok I'll do it again, but I need a mouse... try with mine, hotplugging ps/w works?
<MidMark> Riddell: it freeze with 78/647 MB free 12%
<MidMark> syslog is identical like the photo provided before
<MidMark> http://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p50900017ag.jpg
<MidMark> the strange thing it's the memory is free for 12% from the start to the freeze, it never changed
<MidMark> it say unionfs
<MidMark> Riddell: wait for order :)
<Riddell> MidMark: hmm, I'm out of ideas
<Riddell> MidMark: other than suggesting downloading the ubuntu CD and seeing if it has the same problem
<MidMark> Riddell: ok I can do, last test!
* OdyX closed 4 bugs today, by "waking up" bug reporters.
* Riddell hugs OdyX 
<OdyX> Riddell: you should wait tomorrow, it's hug day ;-)
<OdyX> But thanks though
<Riddell> mornfall: did you do the new adept tar?
<mornfall> Riddell: not yet :\
<mornfall> i just got home
<mornfall> and want to eat
<Riddell> I'm probably out for some of this evening
<mornfall> i'll try to persuade myself that it needs to be done right after food
<mornfall> Riddell: is there some near deadline? when is the RC flight?
<Riddell> not for a bit, I was just checking incase I'd missed one you'd made
<mornfall> like, i can do it tonight and you can pick it up tomorrow or something
<Riddell> May 25th
<mornfall> Riddell: if you are going to be away, i can mail you an url
<OdyX> Riddell: If you have time, probably related with media:/ "crap", bug 43311
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43311 in meta-kde "Impossible to read DVD-video's content" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43311
<mornfall> Riddell: plenty of time then, even in case problems pop up with rc1 of adept
<Riddell> CD candidates would start 23rd
<pygi> Riddell: poke
<pygi> please take a look at
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=yuriy.kozlov@gmail.com:16485917:52b034bb
<Riddell> "Kubuntu Printing with CUPS 1.2"  interesting
<OdyX> :D
<Riddell> but he'd do better applying to KDE to find a good mentor for it
<pygi> Riddell, indeed, but considering he applied here, perhaps you could mentor him?
<Riddell> yes, trouble is there's a few like that
<Riddell> and I doubt we'll get more than a couple kubuntu projects
<Riddell> I havn't heard back from the floppy fomatting guy
<pygi> indeed :-/
<Riddell> I'll look at them all tomorrow once applications are closed
<pygi> I just looked over all the applications, and a very lill' number is for kubuntu
<pygi> oki Riddell
<pygi> even those that are for Kubuntu, are duplicates
<pygi> Riddell: I have another one
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=yuriy.kozlov@gmail.com:163a367b:88d89396
<Riddell> I recognise that e-mail address :)
<pygi> who is he? :)
<Riddell> "KControl/KDE-guidance module for Wine" hmm
<Riddell> pygi: same guy as the last application you pointed out :)
* _Sime is not against that idea. In fact he has been playing with wine lately.
<Riddell> doesn't sound like a summer's worth of work though
<pygi> Riddell, aah, yes, indeed :)
<Riddell> _Sime: did you see the one I posted this morning?  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/soc2.png
<_Sime> nope, not unless you try to create installers etc for a heap of windows software and games.
<_Sime> someone asked me about writing a init* config thingy for guidance.
<_Sime> in C++.
<_Sime> I don't know if is the sam person.
<Riddell> _Sime: ah, the module would bittorrent your chosen game from the best warez sites, good idea
<Riddell> an initng guidance module would depend on whether we used initng in edgy
<_Sime> has that been decided yet?
<Riddell> nope
<_Sime> also...
<_Sime> do you know why I can't upload .po files to rosetta?
<_Sime> and are things being actively translated now?
<Riddell> _Sime: seems Edgy won't use initNG
<_Sime> oh, pity.
<Riddell> _Sime: things are being actively translated yes
<Riddell> upload translations, or templates?
<_Sime> "Uplaod a file" ==> "NOt allowed here"
<MidMark> Riddell: it seems to freeze also with ubuntu flight-7 and choosing ITA
<MidMark> different burned cd, so I think it isn't a media problem
<Riddell> _Sime: where?
<Riddell> MidMark: oh good not my fault then :)
<_Sime> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kde-guidance/+pots/guidance
<MidMark> Riddell: so I can report to Malone?
<Riddell> _Sime: are you uploading a template or a translation?
<Riddell> MidMark: yes please do
<MidMark> Riddell: ok
<_Sime> Riddell: well, I can't get to an upload form, so it doesn't really matter yet.
<Riddell> true
<Riddell> carlos will know the details but I guess .pots can only be uploaded by elite people, and .po's by people who are on the translation team
<OdyX> Riddell: seems to, yep. I could upload .po for koffice.
<_Sime> Riddell: oh, then I need someone to upload the .pot from guidance. The .pot in the tarball is up to date BTW.
<Riddell> if there's a .pot in the tar we just need to poke carlos to load it into rosetta
<Riddell> _Sime: is the problem that the .pot in rosetta is out of date?
<_Sime> it might be, but I can't tell because I have no idea when it was last uploaded.
* _Sime needs to go to the shops. food.
<MidMark> bug 43841
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43841 in ubiquity "Ubiquity freeze during loading step 3 (Ubuntu AND Kubuntu flight-7)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43841
<Riddell> _Sime: well you can look at the strings it has.  but rosetta will sync the .pot files each time the package is uploaded so it should be up to date
<dinofly> hello
<freeflying-ibook> dinofly: hi
<kmon> hi
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_:  have you noticed that kio_beagle will search in system directions
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: fepends on the beagled configuration I assume
<Tonio_> depends
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: I've excluded all system dirs
<kmon> Tonio_: did anyone managed to separate gtk dependencies on beagle so installing kerry doesn't install them?
<freeflying-ibook> kmon: seems jpatrick works on
<kmon> freeflying-ibook: thanks
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: I personnaly don't mind ;) I don't use beagle, but I don't find that shocking that it can search in the full system
<Tonio_> kmon: I asked for this, but I was told that it will be done "in the future"
<Tonio_> means that if we don't insist hard, that may never happen ;)
<Tonio_> too late for dapper btw
<Tonio_> but we need to keep in touch concerning this for edgy
<kmon> I hope kde people bring a better desktop search solution
<Tonio_> kmon: there is kat, wich works very nicelly
<Tonio_> but the point is that it would be nice to have the same backend for gnome and kde
<Tonio_> going onto 2 different technologies........... would be a pain
<kmon> I went to ask about kat in their chat room
<kmon> and they say they were a bit stalled
<superstoned> hey riddell, great job on the liveinstaller ;-)
<superstoned> looks cool
<superstoned> very cool
<superstoned> tough it bails out on custom partition setup (bug already there in bugdatabase)
<superstoned> and i still think we could work a bit on the style (polyester and round top corners windeco)
<freeflying-ibook> kmon: Huahua has a project writen in python , for index-search
<kmon> it would be nice if all this desktop search ideas came together into a single app
<kmon> but it won't happen...
<kmon> I want to translate my recent addition to kubuntu
<kmon> the send via email service menu
<kmon> can someone refreshme how to do a debdiff?
<freeflying-ibook> kmon: debdiff old.dsc new.dsc > outfile
<kmon> thanks
<kmon> arrg
<kmon> which is first, dch or debuild?
<freeflying-ibook> kmon: dch
<kmon> freeflying-ibook: thanks
<freeflying-ibook> then debuild
<kmon> trial and error gave me the solution ;)
<kmon> Riddell: I've sent the spanish translation of the email.desktop service menu
<kmon> and I've send it using that same service menu
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> cannonical should invite aseigo to the paris summit. He's been talking nice about kubuntu on his blog and the dot
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<kmon> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Any of you have any thoughts about konqplus?  I think we should remove it since both it and a build-dep (keasydlg) have been dropped from Debian?
<kmon> what's konqplus?
<bddebian> No freakin clue :-)
<kmon> Aptitude reports: "Konqplus add some function to context menu"
<kmon> it's seems to be a package of extensions to konqueror
<kmon> the package contains information on the current functionality
<bddebian> Yeah well good luck building it :-)
<kmon> err
<kmon> no thanks ;)
<kmon> bddebian: are you a debian kde maintainer?
<kmon> (just curious)
<bddebian> Know, I'm just a (l)user :-)
<bddebian> And MOTU
<kmon> kubuntu user or ubuntu user? ;)
<bddebian> Both now :-)
<allee> bddebian: we welcome (l)user too :)
<bddebian> :-)
<kwwii> evening
<bddebian> Hello kwwii
<kwwii> bddebian: howdy
<kwwii> well flight7 works worse on my laptop than before
<kwwii> so why does adept say "BREAK(install)" in red letters when i try to install a package?
<mornfall> i suppose it's broken
<mornfall> (the package)
<kwwii> but I mean in the list itself, request install leads to that
<kwwii> wow
<kwwii> guess os
<kwwii> so
<kwwii> so flight7 is pretty much still unusable
<kwwii> nasty
<kwwii> at least, I certainly have the wrong hardware for this stuff
<kwwii> oh well
* kwwii reboots
<nikikko> Hi all
<nikikko> I had a really strange bug with KPresenter and french locale
<nikikko> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126990
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 126990 in general "points are saved with , instead of . in e.g. french locale" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<nikikko> I think the fix should be beckported in kubuntu dapper
<nikikko> Because all my presentation are messy under open office or kpresenter with an us locale
<nikikko> Which is really bad for OpenDocument
<nikikko> Is it possible or is it too late ?
<kmon> nikikko: don't know, maybe Riddell can tell. If it's too late, there's a good chance to have koffice 1.5.1 (first point release) for dapper.
<nikikko> kmon: ok, thank you...
<Lure> nikikko: is bug already opened in Launchpad - if not, you should open it and link to KDE bug entry
<nikikko> Lure: no, not in launchpad, I'll open one
<nikikko> I really hope koffice 1.5.1 can go in dapper...
<Lure> nikikko: please do so - if it is not in LP it will probably be missed... (not that it will get in if it is there though ;-))
<kmon> hi Lure
<Lure> hi kmon
<kmon> my .desktop file is in dapper ;)
<Lure> kmon: you see how easy it is to contribute ;-)
<kmon> yes, you are very helpfull here
<kmon> I'm wouldn't mind help porting the hardware tool in ubuntu to pyqt
<kmon> but I've no idea of pyqt :)
<Lure> kmon: what kind of hardware tool?
<kmon> ubuntu has a python tool to submit hw info to the devs
<kmon> I don't know the name, but it's been there since the first releases
<kmon> it's basically a tool to test if sounds ok, mouse, keyboard, etc
<nikikko> Lure : bug #43887, thank you
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43887 in koffice "In OpenDocuement file, points are saved with "," instead of "." in e.g. french locale" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43887
<nikikko> by all
* kmon leaves
<kmon> good night everyone
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-07
<robertknight> Riddell: ping
<nixternal> Riddell: I need your libqt4* debs (4.3.0~beta1-0ubuntu2) in order to build
<nixternal> nevermind :)
<nixternal> Riddell: I am having issues here. libqt4-dev is 4.2.3* and the libqt4-core-*, *dev-kdecopy, *gui-kdecopy, *sql-kdecopy, and qt3support-kdecopy are all 4.3.0~beta1
<nixternal> good mornin' Spain!
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee and allee
<Hobbsee> morning!
<Hobbsee> yay, wifi :)
<Hobbsee> hiya nixternal :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> any kde stuff today?
<nixternal> if you see Riddell, kick him in the shin and let him know I am having libqt4-dev issues with the kde4 stuff and kdelibs5-dev not wanting to play nice
<nixternal> a combination of old libqt4* packages and some new 4.3.0~beta packages
<Hobbsee> think so
<Hobbsee> we didnt have wifi today, so we dont have the major schedule yet
<nixternal> ahh
<Hobbsee> i cant really yell over there - dont think sabdfl would like it
<nixternal> ya, I was kind of hoping it would have been up earlier so I could see it
<nixternal> tell sabdfl "nixternal said so!" ;)
<Hobbsee> hah
<nixternal> don't think he knows who I am, so it is safe ;)
<nixternal> someone in Spain (manchicken) by me some Ponche Rum please
<nixternal> s/by/buy
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> not sure if he's on irc
<Riddell> nixternal: get rid of qt4 packages
<Riddell> use -kdecopy
<nixternal> I have the kdecopy ones
<nixternal> but when it gets to the kdelibs5-dev, it dies out saying it will not install libqt4-* and says it is the old feisty version and not the beta version
<Riddell> err, I fixed that
<Riddell> Depends: kdelibs5 (= 3.90.1-0ubuntu1), libqt4-dev-kdecopy
<nixternal> I am booting up my chroot box really quick
<Riddell> what depends do you see on it?
<nixternal> ARGH!
<nixternal> libqt4-dev
<nixternal> so that should be libqt4-dev-kdecopy ;)
<Riddell> did I upload the wrong one?
<nixternal> no no, I am talking the packages you haven't built yet
<nixternal> so I need to change them to -kdecopy as well
<Riddell> oh, yes
<Riddell> sorry, should have said
<Riddell> debuild -nc is your friend
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> no need to recompile everything
<nixternal> I will try that and see how my gpg key is rocking
<Riddell> you don't need a gpg key
<Riddell> that's only needed if you're uploading to ubuntu archive
<nixternal> crashes out on obj-x86_64-linux-gnu
<Riddell> in which way?
<nixternal> make[1] : *** [all]  Error 2
<nixternal> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/nixternal/kde4/kdegames/kde4games-3.90.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu'
<nixternal> make: *** [debian/stamp-makefile-build]  Error 2
<nixternal> debuild: fatal error at line 1228:
<nixternal> make[3] : *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib64/libbz2.so', needed by `lib/libkdegames.so.5.0.0'.  Stop.
<nixternal> fixing that now
<nixternal> next time I will read, granted it is 2:30am and I only have 1 eye open
<Riddell> apt-get install bzip2
<nixternal> libbz2-dev
<nixternal> i have bzip2
<Riddell> nixternal: are you on an amd64?
<nixternal> yes
<Riddell> ok, phew
<nixternal> hehe, I had to switch over because you started on 64
<Riddell> I realised I never thought about that :)
<Riddell> yeah, probably a bad idea
<nixternal> I seen the amd64 builds from the get go
<Riddell> do you have /usr/lib64/libbz2.so?
<nixternal> I do now
<nixternal> it is chugging along
<Riddell> you need to start compiling all over
<Riddell> well, maybe you don't actually
<nixternal> [ 45% ] 
<nixternal> devinitely a very good sign
<fdoving> yay.. kvm performance improvements. kvm is cool.
<nixternal> grr
<fdoving> nixternal: don't you just love compiling? :)
<nixternal> fdoving: yes I do, it makes me fell like I am doing something
<fdoving> :)
<fdoving> good thing cmake is so much better than auto*
<nixternal> but I have the split windows in yakuake, so I have irssi here in a bigger split, and 2 instances of my chroot going in a seperate split building out
<nixternal> OMG!@! DIE
<nixternal> it got all the way down to the end and bobmed
<nixternal> debian/tmp//usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/
<nixternal> no such file or directory...no duh
<crimsun> you love ccache.  No really, you do.
<nixternal> ooh, I can listen to the KDE one
<nixternal> Hobbsee: if you are inthe KDE one, which I am sure you are, tell Adrian to quit breaking kpilot! it makes testing portability around here a pain :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<manchicken> Are you only on a read-only phone line?
<nixternal> ya, my mic crackles a little bit
<nixternal> I am going to go buy a new one today
<Hobbsee> you can probably use it anyway
<Hobbsee> mute when you're not talking
<manchicken> Sing for us Richard.
* nixternal breakdances
<nixternal> dude, I am building KDE4!!! leave me alone
<nixternal> I would like to know why someone didn't introduce me to debuild -nc before, crimsun that is your fault!
<crimsun> I /never/ recommend "no clean" when you're building for production.
<nixternal> hehe
<crimsun> that would be akin to saying, "Sure, just leave any possibility of cruft just lying about in the build dirs"
<nixternal> I did notice it filled up debian/ rather quickly
<manchicken> nixternal: Um... debuild -nc is fscking sweet.  We assumed everybody used it.
<nixternal> I am old school
<nixternal> dpkg-buildpackage
<nixternal> or doitnow $1
<nixternal> did I just hear strigi by default?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<nixternal> sweetness
<manchicken> Speak your mind.
<nixternal> we need to get strigi to search documentation and get rid of that junk htdig stuff
<manchicken> You really should say this.
<nixternal> I think Phil Rodriguez is working with the devs though to get a plugin for that, I need to chat with him about that
<manchicken> I'm a terrible microphone.
<nixternal> manchicken: we are working upstream with it for KDE4 docs
<nixternal> no need to say this to the world
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i look ofrward to this.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: as do i, you know how much I love htdig
<Hobbsee> yep
<nixternal> voip this time around isn't the best, you all sound like drunken robots, I don't know if I should laugh or cry of fear
<Hobbsee> heh
<manchicken> nixternal: You should assume the fetal position in some dark closet and piss yourself in horror.
<nixternal> I did that yesterday, time for something new
<nixternal> manchicken: you better bring back a couple bottle of Ponche damnit
<nixternal> OK, sleep time!
<nixternal> see ya'll in a few hours
<manchicken> Ponche?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you're building kde4 for which release?
<_StefanS_> hey
<_StefanS_> Hobbseeee
<_StefanS_> hey manchicken
<manchicken> Howdy.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: are you still in spain?
<manchicken> Yup.
<_StefanS_> I will try to listen in on the kde4 system settings thing
<manchicken> Groovy.
<Hobbsee> hi _StefanS_!
<_StefanS_> manchicken: yea, I will write here in the channel if I need to say anything... My microphone doesn't work that great, and I'm on work ;)
<_StefanS_> manchicken: hope that will be okay
<manchicken> Righto.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ask tonio if we're pushing for green this time
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: kwwii isnt here (yet)
<imbrandon> and tell him to get on IRC
<imbrandon> is the session over? i have to disconnect
<Hobbsee> yeah, think so
<Hobbsee> we're getting kicked out
<Riddell> everyone say hi to doc__ (== Cristo)
<Riddell> doc__: no augustin today?
<doc__> hello
<doc__> Riddell: yup, at 3 pm
<Riddell> after siesta :)
<doc__> hehe may be :) nah, he went with gonzalo to visit schools using guadalinex project
<doc_> urg... unstable network
<doc_> < doc__> hehe may be :) nah, he went with gonzalo to visit schools using guadalinex project
<doc_> that's the last I said
<imbrandon> heya doc__
<doc__> imbrandon: hello
<imbrandon> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=System%20Settings
<doc__> mf
<_StefanS_> manchicken: someone is breathing hard into the microphone
<Jucato> pfft... uds people... :P
<_StefanS_> hehe :)
<imbrandon> i am on mute when i'm not talking
<_StefanS_> imbrandon: alright
<manchicken> It may be the air.
<_StefanS_> yep think so
<doc__> grr...
<_StefanS_> sqllte?
<imbrandon> right on, sounds perfect Riddell
* Jucato waves at [ade]  and chuckles at his blog post :)
<[ade] > imbrandon: are you here? hobbsee is l .. ooking for you
<imbrandon> thats what i was trying to get at
<imbrandon> [ade] , no i'm on SIP
<_StefanS_> I think there should be a possibility to leave privileged user mode in the systemsettings as well
<[ade] > imbrandon: hobbsee says that she wants the build scripts, now that you're here
<[ade] > for konversation, and preferably to appropriate to kde4 builds
<imbrandon> [ade] , build scripts? and do i know you be another name /
<imbrandon> ?
<[ade] > (Hobbsee stole the machine)
<Jucato> adrian de groot :)
<Jucato> adriaan* sorry :)(
<imbrandon> build scripts ?
<imbrandon> for ?
<[ade] > imbrandon: what happened to those old scripts that you had, that arent on the build machine anymore
<[ade] > the konversation nightly builds
<imbrandon> ahhh, i'll scp them to the buildd today
<imbrandon> ( aurora )
<[ade] > can you email them to me?
<[ade] > (me being hobbsee)
<imbrandon> sure when i get home ( like + 5 hours )
<[ade] > sigh
<imbrandon> heh
<[ade] > will you actually do it?
<imbrandon> sure, but why ?
<imbrandon> thety are ugly lol
<imbrandon> they*
<[ade] > (cant you do it now, as i'ts kubuntu work, and you were just listening to the conference?
<[ade] > true - but they might give me a starting point on how best to do them
<imbrandon> well they are on my home workstation, thats not online publicly
<imbrandon> so i cant get to them
<[ade] > right
* [ade]  counts 5 hours
<imbrandon> i could probably write new ones real fast
<[ade] > thta'd be good.  *shrug*
<imbrandon> they were just basic cron scripts
<_StefanS_> manchicken: so what is next ?
<imbrandon> to grab svn and repack the tar
<[ade] > i'm not sure exactly what's used, etc.  but that'd help
<imbrandon> kk
<manchicken> It looks like a KDE4 port of system settings is in order.
<[ade] > yeah, i thought that's what you might be using
<[ade] > manchicken: yay - hwere are you?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: okay, did you get my suggestion ?
<imbrandon> Riddell, who is working on the port to kde4 for our systemsettings
<[ade] > imbrandon: anywya, when you write it, or get back, whichever is first, please email me the result :)
<imbrandon> i would like to help, but i'm still trying to get my head arround the new libs
<imbrandon> [ade] , sure hobbsee@ ?\
<[ade] > fair enough
<[ade] > yep
<imbrandon> kk
<manchicken> [ade] : Oh hell yeah.
* [ade]  is back to being [ade] 
<imbrandon> btw who am i talking to ?
<_StefanS_> damn chairs
<_StefanS_> just lost an ear there..
<Jucato> imbrandon: I think you were talking to hobbsee who was using adriaan's computer
<imbrandon> yea , i'm at work and wasent muted
<imbrandon> Jucato, i ment on sip, it was manchicken
<Jucato> ah :)
<manchicken> No no no.  I'm in spain.  I should /nick
* Jucato stops butting in :)
<hombre-pollo> Nah
<_StefanS_> manchicken: is there an agenda somewhere for the meeting?
<imbrandon> ok i have to get off sip for ~30 minutes , manchicken i'll get with you later about the port , ok ?
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> _StefanS_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/uds-sevilla/
<_StefanS_> manchicken: thanks
<manchicken> imbrandon: Check this out: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/KDE4_Porting_Guide
<fdoving> manchicken: did you start a branch of systemsettings for porting?
<manchicken> Not yet.  It looks like there's one in KDE svn.
<manchicken> I may get to use my kde svn commit bit yet!
<Jucato> wow manchicken has kde svn commit access? :D
<manchicken> I think I still do.
<manchicken> I got it almost a year ago for working with kopete.
<Jucato> ooh wow :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey, I know you have been busy
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I was just glad that I have fixed the logout stuff now (atleast I hope - crossing fingers)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: You didn't have a chance of looking at it yet I imagine..
<Riddell> _StefanS_: no, did you e-mail me?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yep, at 23:59 last night (or something :)
<doc__> hi
<Tm_T> hello
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I see it, won't be able to get to it this week though
<doc__> Riddell: agustin is back
<doc__> Riddell: he is now having lunch :)
<|infinity|> hmm ... should i report a quite funny amarok bug here or in launchpad? :)
<manchicken> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> pong
<imbrandon> |infinity|, you can both in here and LP
<|infinity|> the bug is: if i have my USB2 soundcard unplugged i get an error message for every song in my playlist
<Riddell> |infinity|: bugs.kde.org if it's an upstream issue
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thats fine
<_StefanS_> Riddell: now you have it
<|infinity|> its more an alsa issue
<|infinity|> like all the other problems you have with alsa and usb sound cards ...
<manchicken> imbrandon: You're the packager of libmtp/
<manchicken> ?
<imbrandon> manchicken, yes
<manchicken> How often do you refresh that package?
<imbrandon> and i i have a ITP in debian also
<imbrandon> manchicken, whenever upstream does, but i need to make an new upload this week
<imbrandon> why whats up?
<manchicken> I think there's quite a few new supported devices in libmtp that aren't yet in the repos.
<manchicken> Creative Zen V (Plus)? is one of them.
<manchicken> Just noticed because someone complained on kubuntu-users
<imbrandon> zen support is in another lib, but i'll take a look this week when i upload
<imbrandon> ( and possibly backport it )
<manchicken> Someone suggested that they just build a source package for libmtp and gnomad2, and I just can't help but cringe at that.
<manchicken> Zen V uses MTP IIRC
<manchicken> I know what you're talking about... but I think Creative completely went head-first into MTP.
<imbrandon> maybe the V does , havent looked
<imbrandon> but if it uses MTP it should work now
<manchicken> Hmm....
<imbrandon> anyhow yea i'll poke at it here thisafternoon actualy
<imbrandon> ahh yes
<imbrandon> it is supported in libmtp
<imbrandon> Creative Technology Zen V 0x041e 0x4150
<manchicken> I'll ask the guy what other things he installed as a result of installing gnomad2
<imbrandon> i'll refresh it today
<manchicken> Okay, so he probably just updated libmtp
<manchicken> Those MTP folks just scream.
<manchicken> Most of their fixes are just modifying the device support information though.
<imbrandon> basicly it will work without those
<manchicken> I was on their mailing list for a while when I was writing the Device::MTP Perl module.  That mailing list gets a lot of traffic.
<imbrandon> device info, it will just show as unknown
<manchicken> Will amarok know how to handle that though?
<imbrandon> shouldnt care
<manchicken> That systemsettings tree in KDE svn looks like it's still active on the kde4 port front.
<manchicken> Adrian built it and ran it, but it doesn't seem to show much more information than kconsole.
<imbrandon> kcontrol?
<manchicken> Thank you.
<manchicken> Sorry, I'm still quite the space cadet.
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> brb i'll see if this compiles cleanly
<manchicken> Righto.
<GNUro> Hello!
<GNUro> Can i use the kde4 packaged in kubuntu to porting my app to KDE4?
<GNUro> Version: 3.80.3-0ubuntu5
<imbrandon> GNUro, sure
<GNUro> imbrandon: ok, thnx.
<imbrandon> manchicken, compiles fine, seems to work ok, i'll upload it to gutsy now(ish) and work on a backport later today
<Riddell> proofreaders needed: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyPlan
* imbrandon looks
<Riddell> thanks
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
* ScottK looks too.
<manchicken> imbrandon: ept/manager.tcc includes <ept/config.h> which does not exist.  It doesn't seem to be needing it either.  Is there some reason why that was left in there?
<imbrandon> adept stuff ? no idea, i stay way way way away from that
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so kde4 in main for gutsy?
<Hobbsee> or still universe?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, dosent really matter , post feisty universe is on by default
<Riddell> Hobbsee: universe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it does - support
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
<manchicken> imbrandon: apt-get is blaming you for the libept package I think.
<Riddell> it's not supported
* Hobbsee notes that she should just come over and talk, rather than using irc from two tables away...
<imbrandon> manchicken, libept is no where near mine , libmtp and libnjb are
<imbrandon> libept is adept
<manchicken> Nevermind, that's mornfall.
<imbrandon> yea
<Hobbsee> Riddell: looks good to me
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea not supported by canonical but when was the last time on the forums/irc you heard someone say "hey thats universe its not supported hehe )
<imbrandon> "
<imbrandon> Riddell, looks good
<Riddell> groovy
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the forums never were known for correct info
<Hobbsee> but yeah - it is, but not commercially
<ScottK> I think that defining who is going to deal with the KDE4 bugs would be a very good thing.
<imbrandon> Riddell, well except for the "suse branding replaced with generic branding" , s/generic/kubuntu/g
<Jucato> Hobbsee: although most users actually don't really care/know/bother to know the technical difference between main and universe... they do know the difference between multiverse and everything else, though ;)
<imbrandon> thats my only gripe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true - i was meaning commercial support
<Hobbsee> ScottK: true.  that's you.
<ScottK> Well a lot of people are going to be disappointed then...
<marseillai_> Riddell: kubuntu kiosktool has been give up ?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: people tend to have unreasonable expectations, yes
<Hobbsee> hiya marseillai_
<marseillai_> morning Hobbsee
<ScottK> If Gutsy gets released with a KDE4 rc with final soon to follow, lots of people will run the latest shiny new thing.  It's not an insignficant question who is going to deal with it.  I don't think you could really do a lot even with bug triage if you weren't running it.
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: you said it has benn give up ??
<Hobbsee> ScottK: the kde team.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: er, kubuntu team
<Hobbsee> like usual
<ScottK> OK.  It seemed to be a point of contention with the Feisty packages, so I think we ought to explicitly say that then.
<Riddell> marseillai_: no
<marseillai_> Riddell: nice because i don't really care about this feature but it's often ask on forum for school or cyber coffee ....
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: if you have time.... i've finish my smplayer package and need one more revu : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5063
<ScottK> Riddell: For use cases, Is "Bob has real work to get done so he knows he better run KDE3, but wants to be able to easily switch back and forth so he can play with the KDE4 crack in his spare time" a supported use case?
<manchicken> Riddell: What about... J1mmy wants to skin KDE easier so that he can show all his n00b friends what a 1337 h4xx0r he is.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, should be
<Riddell> manchicken: slap
<manchicken> @leet ouch.
<ubotu> 0uch.
<ScottK> Riddell: Then I think it should be added.  Want me to do it (I won't say KDE4 crack on the wiki)?
<Riddell> ScottK: go ahead
* ScottK doing
<robertknight> Riddell: Will the KDE 4 packages in Gutsy be updated after release? ( with things other than just newer betas or bug fixes )
<Riddell> robertknight: we'll continue to do backports on kubuntu.org
<manchicken> Anybody seen Tonio_?
<robertknight> Riddell: But if people want them, that still means going to kubuntu.org, getting the repository details, plugging them into /etc/apt/sources.list and so forth?
<ScottK> Is wiki.kubuntu.org really slow today or is it just me?
<manchicken> Everything seems really slow to me.
<Riddell> robertknight: yes, since they're unsupported you can only get them if you know what you're doing
<manchicken> (which is good)
<robertknight> I have objections to that approach though, since it makes it more difficult for less-technical users to get involved with the testing cycle.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you moved to australia without knowing
<marseillai_> robertknight: less technical don't have to use this packages :)
<ScottK> Heh
<marseillai_> they must stay with supported packages until they know how to repair their system if something is break
<Hobbsee> the connections are *much* faster when not in au
<marseillai_> imho
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: yes, but they dont.
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: agree but it's not a reason to make it easier for people to use this packages
<fdoving> the topic is kde4 in universe or not?
<robertknight> marseillai_: The basis problem there then is that you cannot have two versions of a package installed at the same time.
<manchicken> robertknight: I'm not sure we should have less technical people testing.  Testing can completely fudge a build, and if they're less technical then it would be more difficult for them to recover.
* ScottK made the change
<manchicken> robertknight: Also, less technical people may not understand the risk involved in running less than stable versions of code.'
<Hobbsee> robertknight: there are ways and means
<robertknight> manchicken: The problem then is that we miss out on testing by people who have domain expertise.
<ScottK> Riddell: Is the encryption stuff I want to try to do significant enough to warrant a mention?
<manchicken> robertknight: I'm not going to disagree with you there.
<manchicken> robertknight: But I do think that less technical people take more of a risk during testing.
<robertknight> For example, new kdeedu programs benefit from testing by people who work with children ( ie. teachers )
<Riddell> ScottK: sure
<manchicken> If we put it out for all to see it would be more possible for folks to install it by accident as well.
<marseillai_> ScottK: what is this encryption stuuf ?
<marseillai_> is it a solve for kopete bug ?
<ScottK> I have to agree with manchicken.  I routinely dig myself out of holes today that would have required a complete reinstall for me a year ago.
<ScottK> marseillai_: No, S/MIME encryption and decryption support by default for Kmail.
<fdoving> make a livecd for testing.
<fdoving> there are already kde4 livecds.
<robertknight> I managed to download a build of Amarok from kubuntu.org which nearly defrauded me ( by overcharging on a Magnatunes purchase ), so I do understand about being carefull with unstable builds.
<ScottK> marseillai_: Spec is about design changes as I understand it, not fix Bug #x.
<fdoving> it's not like KDE4 will delete all your files and blowup your computer or anything.
* ScottK edits the wiki again.
<marseillai_> ScottK: assuming i make a debdiff to that : http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=134907 is it possible to include it in feisty ?
<ubotu> KDE bug 134907 in Cryptography Plugin "No longer able to decrypt GPG IMs" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<ScottK> marseillai_: Looking
<fdoving> marseillai_: make a debdiff, request and SRU and see. it's a trival patch.
<marseillai_> fdoving: yes i've see it should be easy
<fdoving> !SRU > marseillai_
<marseillai_> but i would like to know before if it has a chance to be accepted ?
<Hobbsee> bug 83438
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83438 in usplash "No Progress bar on bootsplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83438
<fdoving> marseillai_: if it's not accepted you can always put it online somewhere and let others get it and use it, those who are annoyed by the bug i mean.
<ScottK> marseillai_: Kopete is in main, so ask Riddell.
<marseillai_> oki
<ScottK> Seems reasonable to me though.
<marseillai_> i'll do the debdiff
* ScottK is done editing the wiki.
<ScottK> Riddell: I do think you ought to add a statememnt that the KDE4 packages with be supported (to the extent they are) by Kubuntu and not MOTU.  Is there going to be a separate IRC channel for KDE4 (#kubuntu-kde4 or some such)?  Basically, I think it needs a paragraph on support for KDE4 in Gutsy.
<manchicken> Adept 2.1 is officially evil.
* Riddell hugs manchicken 
<mhb> good afternoon all
<ScottK> Good morning mhb.
<manchicken> Thanks, I needed that.  Now, where's the open bar?
<mhb> how's uds?
<ScottK> manchicken: What TZ are you in?
<manchicken> mhb: Jetlagged like a mother-fscker :)
<manchicken> ScottK: Right now?
<ScottK> Yeah
<manchicken> ScottK: UTC+0200
<ScottK> Ahh.
<manchicken> I'm normally UTC-0500
<ScottK> Should be no problem.
<manchicken> Or UTC-0100
<manchicken> So right now I'm coping with a 7-hour time difference :)
<manchicken> It's 0822 where I live right now :)
<ScottK> I would imagine finding an open bar in Chicago at 8AM is no problem either.
<manchicken> ScottK: You'd be surprised.
<manchicken> Chicago pretty much rolls up the sidewalk at 1800.
* ScottK remembers being there is high school and asking what the local drinking age was (it varied back then) and being told "Old enough to reach the counter".
<Hobbsee> apparently i'm running off magic
<Hobbsee> UDS is *seriously* cool!
<mhb> seriously cool? sound almost like an oxymoron to me
<mhb> :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: apparently my battery has been removed,and i'm running on magic.
<mhb> enjoy that Hobbsee - I have some studying to do, which is not that cool
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Agreed.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd be willing to take a shot at adding the support paragraph if you want it.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok
* ScottK edits again...
* ScottK is done editing.  The new KDE4 support section is certainly wrong, but it's a start.  Have at it...
<ScottK> Riddell: That's all my comments.  Thanks for the chance to review.
<bddebian> Heya
<lucky_lucas> Hi
<Hobbsee> hiya
<lucky_lucas> I was wondering if spec about konqueror can be placed in the launchpad or in bug.kde ?
<lucky_lucas> Hobbsee: you're now at the uds ?
<Riddell> ScottK: what needs to be done to include support for s/mime?
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't know for sure yet.  I think it's a couple of main includsion requests and a bug fix or two.
<ScottK> I think there is a gpgsm problem, but haven't had time to troubleshoot it fully.
<ScottK> err...  That would be main inclusion requests.
<ScottK> As I get it figured out, I will upate my spec with the details.
<ScottK> I have an opensuse 10.1 installation that works on an alternate set of hard drives.  It may take me a bit to get there, but I'm reasonably confident I can do it.
<Riddell> ScottK: the spec reviewers won't allow "figure it out as we go", I'll think up a working that should get through
<ScottK> Riddell: That's basically where I am.  My plan is to install all the S/MIME related apps (e.g. Kleopatra), get it working with the kitchen sink approach, and then work back to the minimum set required to support.  The rest (almost certainly Kleopatra) can stay in Universe and be mentioned in thd docs as a bonus if you want it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  I know we have all the necessary piece parts.  It's just a question of figuring out how to assemble them correctly and consistently.
<ScottK> And then defining the minimum useful set.
<Riddell> sebas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyGuidance
<Riddell> hmm, I see no sebas
<Hobbsee> yay, Tonio_
<nixternal> No rule to make target `/usr/libstreamanalyzer.so' .... the strigi packages are installed but every package keeps bombing out on this
<rdieter> hi, I'm trying to port/package guidance (power manager, in particular) for fedora, and I seem to be missing a few python modules for it's runtime:
<rdieter> notify, tooltip.  I found something called pynotify (not sure if that's the same), but nothing for tooltip.  pointers?
<ScottK> rdieter: I'd look at the dependencies in debian/control.  That should tell you.
<rdieter> ScottK: http://packages.debian.org/stable/kde/kde-guidance-powermanager ?
* ScottK looks
<rdieter> or http://packages.debian.org/stable/kde/kde-guidance ?
<Riddell> hi rdieter
<ScottK> rdieter: That second one looks like the build dependencies, the first is the run time dependencies.
<Riddell> lovely to have you here :)
<ScottK> Riddell will know for sure....
<rdieter> Riddell: better late than never... :)
<Riddell> rdieter: what's the error?
<Riddell> rdieter: it's a runtime error?
<rdieter> ImportError: No module named notify
<rdieter> ImportError: No module named tooltip
<rdieter> runtime
<rdieter> missing python modules apparently (and my python-fu is sufficiently lacking)
<Riddell> rdieter: oh, that's the ui files I think
* Riddell looks
<Riddell> rdieter: yes, you have to compile the .ui files to .py at compile time
<Riddell> rdieter: I don't think it's handled by the build system currently, so we just do it in the debian/ubuntu packaging
<Riddell> install/kde-guidance-powermanager:: (cd powermanager; kdepyuic guidance_power_manager_ui.ui) (cd powermanager; kdepyuic tooltip.ui) (cd powermanager; kdepyuic notify.ui)
<rdieter> Arg, ok. :)
<Riddell> install/kde-guidance-powermanager:: (cd powermanager; kdepyuic guidance_power_manager_ui.ui) (cd powermanager; kdepyuic tooltip.ui) (cd powermanager; kdepyuic notify.ui)
<Riddell> rdieter: I'd take a look at the debian/rules file for other stuff that has to be installed by hand and not by the build system
<Riddell> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/guidance/trunk/debian/rules?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<Riddell> there's a bunch of stuff in there that the build system doesn't handle properly
<rdieter> ok, thanks.   hopefully these hacks are temporary? ;)
<Riddell> rdieter: I guess they shouldn't be too hard to fix, sime is the expert in that area though
<Riddell> rdieter: you also need pykdeextensions too for the non powermanager guidance parts
<Riddell> and they may have issues on red hat, in which case sebas is a good dude to poke
<rdieter> I've got pykdeextensions already.
<rdieter> Riddell: does kubuntu use any of the non-powermanager bits (or just powermanager)?
<Riddell> rdieter: yes, all of them
<rdieter> ok (just wondering if I should limit my packaging attempts to just powermanager or not).
<Riddell> it's the UI for adding users, playing with init scripts, modifying xorg.conf and fstab
<Riddell> whatever is useful to you
<Riddell> and the modules havn't been tested outside of kubuntu for some time so there may be issues to fix (but they are designed to be as independent as possible of distro)
<Riddell> ubuntu has also started using the displayconfig backend for xorg.conf
<rdieter> thanks!
<Riddell> proofreaders needed: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSystemSettingsForKde4
<Riddell> manchicken ^^
<manchicken> Okay, so you just want it to play nice with Qt4/KDE4 using Qt3 namespace/
<manchicken> that's not so hard to do.
<manchicken> The tricky part is when you want to actually move it to using Qt4/KDE4 widgets.
<manchicken> Because some of the classes simply don't exist beyond Qt3/KDE3.  heh
<manchicken> This shouldn't be too difficult.
<Riddell> manchicken: I was mostly too lazy to look up the proper qt 4 widget names, if you want to fill that in please do
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I don't know if iconview widgets are still the same.
<Riddell> probably some model-view blah
<Riddell> I wish qt 4 docs had a nice page of "here's the qt 3 widget, and here's how to do it in qt 4"
<toma> http://doc.trolltech.com/4.2/porting4.html
<Riddell> "New Qt applications should use QListWidget or its base class QListView instead, and call QListView::setViewMode(QListView::IconMode) to obtain an "icon view" look."
<Riddell> well well, that was handy :)
<Riddell> last time I looked at that page it entirely failed to tell me how to port my widget
<nixternal> what package are the X libraries located in?
* nixternal grabs kdebase-dev - that will fix my kde build depends
<jovans> where can i see what changes gutsy will have sience feisty?
<crimsun> do you want to see commits (i.e., uploads) or specs?
<crimsun> for the former, see the gutsy-changes mailing list; for the latter, see https://blueprints.launchpad.net
<jovans> no about generally changes features ....what for kde version will be and so on
<ScottK> jovans: Still draft, but https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyPlan
<jovans> will gutsy have in the Final Version KDE 4 or what are the plans for gutsy?
<ScottK> jovans: See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyPlan it's in there.
<jovans> thank you
<Tm_T> "weird, someone is singing 'r-t-f-m' outside"
* Tm_T hides
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-08
<marseillai> anyone to revu kima : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5076 ??
<marseillai> it's a kicker applet
* allee waves to Hobbsee, whereever she may be
<Hobbsee> heya allee!
<Hobbsee> allee: right hand corner
<Jucato> must be fun :)
<allee> Jucato: it's overcrowded over here ;)
<Jucato> a.k.a. overcrowded fun :)
<jokky911> hi
<Jucato> heh Tonio_ said he gained weight... but from the looks of it, not that much :)
<Hobbsee> no, tonio's pretty thin
<Hobbsee> allee: er, better make that left hand corner
<allee> Hobbsee: heh, found you.  Thx for the tip
<Jucato> Hobbsee: that's what I know. :)
<Hobbsee> and you.  :P
<Jucato> lol what a nice way to meet in real life? :D
<Jucato> s/?/!/
<Hobbsee> Jucato: we've met before - i just hadnt seen him this morning
<Jucato> aaah :)
<Jucato> heh it's just like me sending a text message to my mom, asking her where she was. and she was just standing outside the house :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<crimsun> eh, that happens all the time.  I IRC my students, even.
<crimsun> normally they're down the hall in one of the UNIX labs.
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: always fun, yes
* Jucato wonders if the CS college in the university he went to knows anything about *nix...
<Hobbsee> crimsun: most poeple are on their laptops, typing, it seems
<Hobbsee> or playing games
<Hobbsee> during these demos
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> Is this lady happy or what? :D http://foodfight.org/fotos/2007/05-07 UDS Sevilla/00046.jpg
<Jucato> (bah silly konversation parsing!)
<Hobbsee> twitch
<kwwii> Riddell: the svg is in the works
<Hobbsee> there are other photos - but they're all bad, of me
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> at least now you have photos :D
<Jucato> oh hi kwwii! :D
<kwwii> howdy Jucato
<allee> mornin kwwii
<kwwii> moin allee
<Jucato> hm.. morning... :)
* ajmitch will need to find some more photos
<Jucato> will we have incriminating photos of Hobbsee as well? :D
<ajmitch> I'm sure we can find some
<Hobbsee> hopefully not...
<Jucato> heh :)
<crimsun> half the fun of a UDS is incriminating fotos.
<Jucato> yes! more more!!
<mhb> morning
<Hobbsee> hi mhb
<mhb> mmm, photos
<Riddell> freeflying: try hunger for kcall
<Riddell> kphone, I don't know anyone who uses
<Riddell> well, Tonio_ knows all about voip stuff from looking into it before
<freeflying> Riddell: okay
<hunger> Riddell: There are some users for kcall.
<Tonio_> yop
<freeflying> How about twinkle, I can't find kcall in archive
<Tonio_> freeflying: twinkle is very nice, but configuration is a mess for the user
<Tonio_> btw, that's probably the best choice atm
<Tonio_> freeflying: depends what you want in fact
<Tonio_> freeflying: want a pure sip software ? then twinkle is the one
<freeflying> Tonio_: I just use it for uds's voip
<Tonio_> freeflying: and both kcall and kphone are unmaintained afaik
<Tonio_> freeflying: twinkle then
<Tonio_> freeflying: sorry I thought that was another discussion about voip solution for kubuntu
<Jucato> hi Tonio_, hi Riddell. saw pictures of you two :)
<freeflying> Tonio_: I mean for UDS voip meeting use  :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: where ? :)
<Jucato> from manchicken's blog post (Riddell doesn't look too happy in that pic :P)
<Jucato> Tonio_: and I thought you said you gained weight? :P
<Jucato> http://blog.notsosoft.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/dscn0424_1.jpg
<Tonio_> Jucato: already lost it ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: !
<Jucato> that fast? wow!
<Jucato> oh hi there _StefanS_ :)
<_StefanS_> hey Jucatohh
<Jucato> _StefanS_: are you at UDS?
<_StefanS_> not really.
<_StefanS_> I'm at work in here in DK
<Jucato> aw...
<_StefanS_> isn't it over btw, ?
<Jucato> is it?
<_StefanS_> think so
<Jucato> :(
<_StefanS_> no
<_StefanS_> its the whole week it seems
<_StefanS_> until friday 11th
<Jucato> heh I misread that as the 13th :D
<Tonio_> Jucato: I have a specific stomac, got an operation when I was born
<Tonio_> Jucato: I can loose weight very, very quickly, even eating twice as much as the average people ;)
<Tonio_> Jucato: somehow that helps :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you still at uds?
<Jucato> Tonio_: oh I envy you soooo much :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure, till the end of the week
<Tonio_> Jucato: you shouldn't, I wouldn't describe the problems that causes but there are a lot
<_StefanS_> I'm amazed that conference phones hasn't gotten any better the past years... oh well
<Tonio_> stomac hurting every day, things like that
<Jucato> aw... ok not so envious anymore :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: well I've had those problems for 29 years, just get used to it :)
<Jucato> O.o
<Riddell> Tonio_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDolphinByDefault
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: would you have the time to include that patch for kubuntu i sent earlier (If thats okay with you Riddell)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm kinda anxious to see it working
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: will do this WE only I guess
<mhb> hmm, the spec does not say how the "kubuntu intro page" is going to be handled
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: is that an emergency ? I cna build packageqs for gutsy right now
<mhb> Riddell: ^^ the dolphin one
<Riddell> mhb: intro page?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: its not like an emergency, so lets just wait till next week where Riddell already said it could be done..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I
<mhb> Riddell: I think it's about:konqueror or something (now)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm far to rushy I think :)
<Tonio_> mhb: dolphin supports ioslaves
<Tonio_> mhb: no issue on that point
<Riddell> mhb: we won't have that
<mhb> Tonio_: I didn't mean not supporting ioslaves
<Riddell> unless you start konqueror, which people will for web browsing
<mhb> I mean some people are used to access the home dir that way
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuAccessibilityKeyboard hope that's okay
<mhb> Riddell: so there isn't going to be any "welcome" screen like that in dolphin?
<manchicken> It's nice to know that you all have noticed the complete and total awesomeness of my blog.
<Tonio_> mhb: dolphin is a pure file manager
<mhb> Tonio_: true
<mhb> Tonio_: I don't argue with that
<Tonio_> mhb: it'll open in ~/ and that's all :)
<mhb> Tonio_: hmm
<_StefanS_> whats the kubuntu-bluetooth workshop about ? - bluetooth enabled by default ? :)
<mhb> Tonio_: what about people that are used to opening "Remote places" through the konqueror about page?
<Jucato> mhb: the sidebar in Dolphin
<Tonio_> mhb: they'll have to change back to konqueror
<mhb> eh?
<Tonio_> they will have to switch with kde4 btw
<Tonio_> mhb: you have the remove places via kicker
<Tonio_> the system applet
<mhb> true
<Jucato> the default entries in Dolphin's sidebar has a Network entry which is the same as remote:/
<mhb> Tonio_: it is not a great idea from a usability point of view to remove "features" without considering the users
<mhb> in my opinion, this is not a thing only 1% of the users do
<Tonio_> mhb: we are not removing things
<Tonio_> we are just adding an alternative to konqueror
<Tonio_> and we will not get rid of the fucking konqueror
<Riddell> !language
<Jucato> mhb: I think Tonio_ is also considering helping users adjust to KDE 4 as well
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<_StefanS_> hehe
<Tonio_> so that's I guess the point :)
<manchicken> Served!  Served!  Served!  Served!
<Tonio_> mhb:  ;)
<mhb> not actually
<Jucato> Tonio_: I do have one suggestion though. Please also make it easy to switch back to Konqueror as well
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> mhb: It's not such a bad idea to have a more specific program that does one thing well.
<mhb> that's not what I'm arguing against
<Tonio_> Jucato: read the SPEC !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> it is already in it
<mhb> I mean - is my english that bad?
<Tonio_> we will not implement anything if people cannot switch back in 2 clicks
<Jucato> Tonio_: I've read it. but not everyone will :)
<mhb> all I'm saying is that people *may* be confused with the "intro" page now missing
<Jucato> mhb: but that's Konqueror's intro page, not Dolphin. unless an intro page will be implemented upstream, I don't think we should change that in Dolphin
<Jucato> besides, they're bound to be more confused that Dolphin is launched by default anyway ;)
<mhb> perhaps this particular point is not that important, but that spec should address transition issues
<mhb> I mean usability transition issues, the technical ones are there
* Jucato thought that helping with the transition was actually the point of the spec :)
<_StefanS_> it would be nice to have a sort of way to change, say like the default browser throughout all of kubuntu (including gtk apps)
<_StefanS_> and email application and so on..
<Jucato> mhb: I'm sure that will be considered. the spec was just written now :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: there's a CLI way to do that already.
<Jucato> but a GUI way would involve packaging kalternatives and installing it by default
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes exacltly.
<_StefanS_> GUI
<Riddell> manchicken: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/3.90.1/debs/
<_StefanS_> is preferred :D
<Jucato> (but we're actually trying to advertise Konqueror and KMail, so we won't do that)
<mhb> _StefanS_: Default Applications should handle that
<mhb> _StefanS_: or am I wrong?
<Jucato> mhb: nope. it only affects KDE apps
<_StefanS_> mhb: well it should. But doesnt
<_StefanS_> only KDE apps
<_StefanS_> gotta go to lunch.
<Jucato> _StefanS_: actually, it "shouldn't"
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> I also think it "should"
<Jucato> have fun masticating and digesting
<mhb> well, have fun arguing for the rest of the day :o)
<Jucato> mhb: we probably need a more specific/generic utility for it. because it's a setting that affects not just KDE, but the whole system
<_StefanS_> right.
<Jucato> there's galternatives and kalternatives as frontends for update-alternatives
* _StefanS_ is away: lunch..
<Jucato> !away > _StefanS_
<Jucato> :P
<mhb> Jucato: yes, a system-wide "Default Applications" module for kcmshell sounds sensible to me
<Jucato> mhb: kalternatives is actually kcontrol module. unfortunately, we don't have a package for it
<mhb> hmm
<Jucato> it's in kdeutils (upstream) iirc
<Jucato> ah na, kdeonbeta
<mhb> Jucato: what's that?
<mhb> Jucato: sorry, just read that
<fdoving> can anyone suggest a simple CMS for publishing text and pictures basically?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: have you checked the opensourcecms.org ?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: lets you preview them easily
<fdoving> _StefanS_: no, i haven't thanks. i'm testing joomla currently.
<_StefanS_> err.. well that wasn't the correct
<_StefanS_> 2secs
<Jucato> it wasn't the correct 2 seconds? O.o
<_StefanS_> http://opensourcecms.com/
<_StefanS_> Jucato: bah :P
<fdoving> thanks.
<_StefanS_> np
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I dont know if that kinda gave you 'information overload', but there you have it :D
<fdoving> i checked that joomla has a good rating, then closed the site :)
<Jucato> hm?
<fdoving> closed the browser window.. i mean.
<Jucato> heh :)
<marseillai> hi
<_StefanS_> hi
* marseillai is looking for one more +1 here : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5077
<_StefanS_> marseillai: what?
<marseillai> _StefanS_: are you motu ?
<_StefanS_> marseillai: no sorry
<marseillai> because i've package KIMA and he needs one more yes to be accept
<_StefanS_> go to #ubuntu-motu
<_StefanS_> I think thats whats its called
<marseillai> _StefanS_: no thanks
<ScottK> That's correct.
<marseillai> when i go to ubuntu-motu no one takes care of what i say ....
<ScottK> marseillai: A lot of people are away this week, so have patience.
<marseillai> i've been allways more lucky here or on ubuntu-fr-classroom
<ScottK> Well the people who can approve your package mostly hang out on #ubuntu-motu.  Try it or not, your choice.
<seele> will anyone be at LinuxTag?
<Riddell> not I, but kwwii is talking
<Riddell> I think sebas is going
<seele> ok
<seele> id like to meet with anyone who is interested to go over the usability study
<Riddell> and there's a kubuntu stall with mirjam
<seele> all the testing is done, but people are still working on reports so i dont have complete results yet
<doc__> hi there
<Tm_T> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T, how's it going?
<Tm_T> mostly fine thanks :)
<Tm_T> middle of moving to new home, so back hurts but that's minor
<kwwii> Riddell: did you want to send me the svg per email or such?
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/g13204.png
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/Desenho.svg
<Riddell> kwwii: the g needs fixing, so does the thistle
<Riddell> kwwii: where are you anyway?
<kwwii> Riddell: I am in the Bling meeting
<Riddell> right
<marseillai> Riddell: i've done a debdiff for this bug http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=134907 I would like to know what todo for a SRU? it's my first debdiff so may be i've make some mistake
<ubotu> KDE bug 134907 in Cryptography Plugin "No longer able to decrypt GPG IMs" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<Hobbsee> marseillai: woot!
<Hobbsee> marseillai: did they put that into 3.5.7?
<marseillai> don't know
<marseillai> Hobbsee: i don't think so it has been solve two days ago
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/StableReleaseUpdates  the slow and painful SRU process
<Hobbsee> woot
<Hobbsee> marseillai: nice.  i'm assuming they havent done those tarballs yet
<marseillai> Hobbsee: yes but i think i'll have some bad time to make my first SRU ... :)
<Hobbsee> marseillai: oh you will.  go ahead :)
<marseillai> Hobbsee: if i send you my debdiff could you tell me if it is clean ??? i would not like loose my time with something dirty
<Hobbsee> go for it.  i think this partition is even feisty
<Hobbsee> manchicken: what are you discussing over there?
<manchicken> KDE4 not building.  That makes me a sad panda.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<manchicken> You'd know if you'd sit with us ;)
<Hobbsee> well, now lots of gnome people have sat next to me, so i might do that...
* Jucato imagines manchicken as a manpanda :D
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Dirty dirty gnomes.
* Jucato wonders if [ade] 's blog post have reached GNOME ears already :)
<marseillai> Hobbsee: it seems this bug is yours : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/63221 :p
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63221 in kdenetwork "No longer able to decrypt GPG IMs" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> marseillai: yes, but i'm not doing the damned sru
<marseillai> lol
<Hobbsee> i'm allergic to them.
<marseillai> Hobbsee: could you just take a look to my debdiff ???
<Hobbsee> marseillai: if you tell me where it is, sure
<nixternal> good mornin'
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal
<marseillai> Hobbsee: ftp://marseillai.homelinux.org/kopetecryptography.dif
<nixternal> manchicken: what isn't building for KDE4? having issues with libsctreamanalyzer?
<manchicken> I'm trying to compile kdelibs from svn, and it's dying around line 122 of kwallet.cpp
<nixternal> did you compile strigi and all that first?
<nixternal> qt-copy, soprano, strigi, kdelibs, kdepimlibs, kdebase and so on
<Hobbsee> marseillai: why's it so big?
<Hobbsee> oh, i see
<Hobbsee> marseillai: check the diff a bit more closely.  if you're going to edit in kate, you need to make sure you remove the backup file before diffing them.
<marseillai> arf
<marseillai> oki
<kwwii> Riddell: http://sinecera.de/akademy_long_g.svg
<kwwii> Riddell: let me know if that is more of what wanted
<marseillai> Hobbsee: ftp://marseillai.homelinux.org/kopetecryptography.dif
<marseillai> it should be good
<marseillai> bddebian: thanks for your revu for kima! :)
<Hobbsee> marseillai: it's buggered.  you need to start with sourcedir/kopete/....etc
<Hobbsee> not /tmp/foobar/sourcedir/kopete...
<Hobbsee> else it wont patch
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> marseillai: Hi, NP
<Hobbsee> marseillai: apart from that, looks fine
* marseillai will try again
<marseillai> but i don't know why my patch start with this : "/tmp/ ...."
<Hobbsee> because you piped the output, iirc.
<manchicken> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4 <-- Hobbsee
<marseillai> Hobbsee: i don't undesrtand. When i run my debdiff i've allways some /tmp/foo/ in my diff files ....
<Hobbsee> because you piped the output, iirc.
<marseillai> oki
<Hobbsee> thought i answered earlier
<Riddell> kwwii: g is now good, thankks
<Riddell> kwwii: thistle could still do with changes
<manchicken> http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/pardusrepo/sources/ <-- Hobbsee, find dbus there as freedesktop.org is dead.
<marseillai> it does that even without the pipe ....
<manchicken> Hobbsee: [Tue May 8 2007]  [11:50:01]  <Riddell> manchicken: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/3.90.1/debs/
<manchicken> Hobbsee (and imbrandon as well): KDE4 Porting guide is here -- http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/KDE4_Porting_Guide
<marseillai> Hobbsee: i didn't have patchutils installed! :)
<sebas> seele: Are you at Linuxtag as well?
* marseillai and his poor english don't understand anything to SRU procedure
<Riddell> marseillai: add debdiff to bug report, subscribe ubuntu-sru, wait for review, upload to -proposed when reviewed
<Riddell> get testers, wait a week, ask to move to -updates
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> debdiff add
<Hobbsee> marseillai: doesnt help :P  and the target needs to be feisty-updates, iirc
<seele> sebas: yes, Ellen is trying to get me to submit a workshop
<seele> sebas: there is a Printing meeting going on as well
<Hobbsee> hiya seele
<Riddell> Hobbsee: got an opinion on kde media remove notification?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmmm.  apart from it "just working"?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: come here (room C I think) and we'll discuss
<Hobbsee> appaers to be D, on the schedule?
<Riddell> ok, D then
<seele> hihi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<n8k99> hi everybody
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<imbrandon> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<imbrandon> :(
<nixternal> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<nixternal> bye
<Hobbsee> lol
<doc__> hi
<n8k99> are there plans to make  kubuntu mobile embedded
<Tm_T> done already
<Riddell> Tm_T: it is?
<Tm_T> just kidding
<n8k99> really?
<Tm_T> but there's Qtopia-based stuff around :)
<Tm_T> unfortunately my iPaq doesn't run those yet
<Riddell> it would be nice to have qtopia packaged
* n8k99 was just reading BBC news/Ubuntu/Intel mobile embedded announcement
<abattoir> hi Tm_T , Riddell :)
<Jucato> hi abattoir!!!!
<Riddell> hi abattoir
<abattoir> hi Jucato :P
<Tm_T> abattoir: yo!
<Riddell> abattoir: anything you think we should be discussing at UDS for gutsy?
<abattoir> Riddell: w.r.t oem-config? i think cjwatson wanted to merge it with ubiquity
<abattoir> Riddell: i'd love to get marble in if that's possible, and some more cosmetic changes. apart from that, i guess things will change only if the backend changes
<abattoir> Riddell: just curious... you know if dell would be using the gtk oem-installer?
<abattoir> Riddell: apart from that, if *noone* is working on porting klavier/onboard to qt4, i'd love to give it a shot
* Tm_T wonders if we will get new Edu-apps to gutsy+1
<Riddell> abattoir: ubiquity wil;l have a new maintainer at the end of the month
<abattoir> Riddell: oh? who? if i may ask?
<Riddell> abattoir: marble, we would need to find a way to cut down on the disk space it uses
<Riddell> tackat did say that should be possible
<Riddell> abattoir: no idea about dell, I should ask
<abattoir> Riddell: are you leaving the project or something???
<Jucato> Riddell: oh btw, regarding the spec for Dolphin, unless the gdebi port will be finished for Gusty, I guess we also have to make sure that the Kubuntu Package Menu servicemenu works properly in Dolphin
<Riddell> abattoir: no!
<abattoir> thank god!
<Riddell> abattoir: I mean ubiquity will get its own dedicated maintainer employed by canonical
<Jucato> whew
<Riddell> Jucato: service menus do work, it's only ark which is a kpart that doesn't
<Riddell> abattoir: we had this for accessiblity keyboard https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuAccessibilityKeyboard
<Jucato> Riddell: ah that's cool
<Riddell> kvkbd seems better than klavier and good enough to use
<Riddell> abattoir: but a port of onboard would be better really
<Riddell> abattoir: so please go ahead with that :)
<abattoir> Riddell: noone's working on that for now? or plans to work on that?
* abattoir doesn't want to take someone else's cake :)
<Jucato> (and eat it, too)
<abattoir> :)
<Tm_T> don't bite me!
* Tm_T hides
<abattoir> Jucato: i thought you can't have it and eat it :)
* abattoir runs behind Tm_T to get the cake back
<Jucato> in your case, you can and eat it :)
<abattoir> but Tm_T has take it :(
<Riddell> abattoir: no but check with tonio
<Jucato> Tm_T would make a pretty "interesting" cake :P
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, i will thanks
<Tm_T> Jucato: you wish!
<abattoir> Riddell: i have exams till the end of the month, but i think i'd be able to finish it by gutsy freeze
<Jucato> Tm_T: the "interesting" there actually means "weird", "yucky", etc.
<Jucato> :P
<Riddell> abattoir: would you be able to write a spec in the next couple of days
<Riddell> ?
* abattoir now hides... from all the people who want to eat other people.
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, how detailed should it be?
<Riddell> abattoir: looking at the onboard code and seeing which parts should be kept common and which ported to qt (and saying which qt widgets to use)
<Riddell> quite general, no exact plans
<Riddell> start a wiki page KubuntuOnboard and use the SpecTemplate spec
<Riddell> then I can get it reviewed by heno for saneness
<Hobbsee> abattoir: but people are tasty!  particularly roasted.
<abattoir> Riddell: i have looked at it's code briefly before. but exams start on Friday, i'll try my best to get a spec, but i'm really sorry, i can't promise anything, still have a lot of revision left :P
<Riddell> abattoir: sure, fair enough
* abattoir stays away from Hobbsee too :P
<abattoir> Hobbsee: hi btw :)
<Hobbsee> hiya
* marseillai give up for sru ....
<marseillai> Riddell: are you interest by my patch for kde 3.5.7 ?
<Riddell> marseillai: yes, but not this week (at conference)
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> no problem
<Riddell> marseillai: it's for kdepim?
<marseillai> i'll send it to you when your are back
<marseillai> Riddell: no for kdenetwork it solve a problem with kopete and decrytpion of GPG message
<Riddell> marseillai: tried telling #kopete?
<marseillai> Riddell: it's goff who did the patch but it was two days ago so too late for kde 3.5.7
<Riddell> ah, ok
<Riddell> sure, we'll get it in
<Riddell> but you need to poke me in a couple of weeks
<Riddell> I'm on holiday next week actually
<marseillai> so i'll send you the patch
<marseillai> no problem
<marseillai> i make a note in korganizer to keep it in mind
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> reviewers needed: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuRemoveMedia
<Riddell> fdoving ^^
* Hobbsee looks
<Riddell> it's short :)
* fdoving looks too.
<Hobbsee> found an error
<Riddell> oh?
<Riddell> please fix
<Hobbsee> just finding login details now
<Hobbsee> done :)
<abattoir> Riddell: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-onboard already seems to exist, should i just create the wiki page?
<Riddell> abattoir: sure
<Riddell> if it doesn't already exist :)
<Riddell> manchicken: comments https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-adept-version-locking
<manchicken> w00t.
<fdoving> Riddell: I want to re-do the remove-media part. I want to use a shell-script-wrapper instead of the patch. it is more reliable because it'll appear instantly.
<abattoir> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuOnboard sorry if it's very brief
<Riddell> fdoving: fancy putting that in the spec?
<fdoving> Riddell: will do, i have the scripts around too, somewhere.
<Riddell> abattoir: thanks, I'll add a bit more to it and send it for review
<abattoir> Riddell: great, thank you :)
<fdoving> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuRemoveMedia and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/61946/comments/51 - i'll improve the dialogtext etc. put my name on this.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61946 in kdebase "[Edgy Data Loss]  umount progress dialog missing" [High,Fix released] 
<fdoving> how are translations handled in shellscripts?
<fdoving> are/should tr- be.
<Riddell> mm, they're not
<fdoving> must be a way to make it.
<Riddell> try googling for bash and gettext but I suspect nothing may turn up
<mhb> it is possible, but not widely known and used
<mhb> or that's what the page I googled told me
<fdoving> http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#SEC13
<fdoving> looks doable.
<fdoving> i'll figure it out.
<toma> fdoving: make a small kde app which only outputs that text ;-)
<fdoving> toma: sure, instead of "Text" inside the script :)
<fdoving> toma: actually.. your proposal might not be so bad after all.. i could make the nice progressbar too... instead of kdialog.
<marseillai> Riddell: i drop my patch to trash because kde 3.5.7 has not been yet tag so there is no need for my patch! :( sorry for distrubing
<Riddell> marseillai: ok, that makes things easier
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> but i'm a little bit sad my work was useless
<fdoving> i can make the wrapper a kde program instead of bash.
<marseillai> my first work in main
<nixternal> whew it is a hot one here in Chicago today
<nixternal> manchicken: did you get kde4 to compile?
<nixternal> I know with the packages for Riddell, all of them bomb out with libstreamanalyzer.so
<nixternal> so I am wondering about the strigi and libstrigi builds
<manchicken> nixternal: It's on its way still.
<manchicken> I had to recompile qt-copy
<nixternal> ya, if you donn't get qt-copy correct nothing else is going to work out for you
<sebas> seele: Cool. I'll be there too.
<\sh> sebas, nice article btw on planet
<mhb> nice and quiet now that everyone is in one timezone :o)
<Tm_T> bah
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-09
* Hobbsee pokes manchicken 
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Where were you?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: when?
<manchicken> I'm on some cheap access point.
<manchicken> Around 20:00
<Hobbsee> i grabbed dinner, as i thought you guys had decided to hack into the night or something
<manchicken> I can't connect to the hotel wireless.
<Hobbsee> urgh.  it's working here now
<manchicken> You could have asked :)
<Hobbsee> where does yours die?
<manchicken> I can't see it anymore.
<manchicken> I'm standing next to a window with my machine on the windowsil.
<Hobbsee> they said they were going to come back, and didnt...and i didnt keep track of where you actually all went
<Hobbsee> urgh
<manchicken> Tell me about it.
<Hobbsee> and i needed the food
<manchicken> Aww.
<manchicken> You could have come said something :)
<Hobbsee> like i say, i didnt know where you guys were, as i hadnt keep track fo where you were going
<manchicken> Aww.
<manchicken> Well we can all go tomorrow.
<manchicken> Just one big happy Kubuntu family :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: true that
<nixternal> you guys suck!
* nixternal feels alone
<Hobbsee> nixternal: then come!
<nixternal> school doesn't give me that luxury just yet
<nixternal> hopefully boston, but from the looks of it, that is during school
<nixternal> so I am guessing gutsy+2
<nixternal> as I should be done with school within a year I am guessing
<nixternal> food time
<manchicken> hobbsee left....
<manchicken> :(
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Riddell> Hobbsee: thanks
<Riddell> Hobbsee: where are you abouts?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: You about?
<nixternal> oi oi
<marseillai_> hi \sh
<\sh> re
<marseillai_> I now understand why you've stop packaging kbilliards
<marseillai_> :)
<\sh> hmm?
<\sh> on revu?
<marseillai_> it's not you : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2407 ?
<\sh> oh god...that's old
<marseillai_> lol
<marseillai_> yes
<marseillai_> i was looking at it but it FTBFS and i just give up ....
<\sh> oh damn...it never came > 0.8.7 ;)
<marseillai_> yes it is
<marseillai_> 0.8.7b :p
<\sh> well...not a big change...
<\sh> forget it
<marseillai_> yes done
<\sh> it's not worth it...nice game...but I think upstream just stopped ,->
<marseillai_> yes
<marseillai_> since two years now
<\sh> well, I'm just spending my office time in packaging oracle 10g server into a debian package ,->
<\sh> marseillai_, work on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3860 this is more important;)
<marseillai_> \sh: what's that ?
<\sh> marseillai_, it collects all important information of a server/workstation system (packages, partitions, etc.) and write into several text formats....to give a sysadmin the opportunity to check what's changed since the last time he touched the server
<\sh> marseillai_, tool was developed by suse...and it's quite handy
<\sh> marseillai_, we are using it here on several hundreds of servers
<marseillai_> \sh: i'll take a look at it
<\sh> marseillai_, just a bit of perl...
<\sh> man pages are missing I think
<marseillai_> but if it's too difficult i'll not be able! i've done 4 package for the moment
<\sh> marseillai_, it's not...it's more low hanging fruit
<\sh> marseillai_, a good start into motu business
<crimsun> next you'll be managing WINE...
<\sh> LOL
<\sh> oh yes, take over wine...it's a present ,-)
<\sh> crimsun, wanna take fai-kernels? ,-)
<crimsun> I think my plate's full with alsa*  ;)
<marseillai_> eurf
<\sh> hmmm...fai with sound output during installation of new servers...nice idea...I'll think about that ,-)
* marseillai_ don't like debhelper! debian/rules is black magic for me
<\sh> debhelper is the easiest way to maintain a package...cdbs is black jbailey magic
<crimsun> eh?  Then you'll find cdbs to be even darker magic.
<crimsun> nice.
<marseillai_> lol
* marseillai_ prefer CDBS .... but i'm a beginner ...
<\sh> cdbs is only nice, if you know what happens behind the scenes...but it's black magic
<\sh> marseillai_, that's why cdbs is easier for you, just because you don't know what is going on behind cdbs...read the source of cdbs...if you have problems with makefiles...don't use cdbs in the first place...
* \sh needs to sleep, that means leaving the office..and reaching out for the hotel
<\sh> cu tomorrow
<marseillai_> \sh_away: sitar is unmaintained too
<nixternal> Riddell: rockin' job with edubuntu-kde! I want to help anyway I can with that
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-10
<acidBURN> how does one find out what drivers, are being used for the wireless pcmcia card?
<nixternal> lcpci
<nixternal> lspci rather
<acidBURN> tks
<acidBURN> not seeing the driver listed
<acidBURN> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<acidBURN>         Subsystem: Netgear Unknown device 5d00
<acidBURN> thought it might me madwifi
<acidBURN> but its not showing it
<jdong> that NIC is madwifi-supproted
<jdong> iwconfig should show an ath0
<jdong> if not, check that restricted modules are correctly installed, etc
<jdong> lsmod | grep ath
<acidBURN> k checking
<jdong> should show ath_pci, ath_hal, etc
<jdong> the AR5212 has one of the most solid wifi drivers available to open source
<acidBURN> umm it shows a ath1
<jdong> yeah, that works too
<acidBURN> and for wifi it shows nothing
<jdong> iwlist ath1 scan
<jdong> that should list all the AP's currently available
<jdong> may need a sudo to get it to show updated info
<acidBURN> k grep found something..
<jdong> yeah if you have an ath1, the card is being properly detected
<jdong> if you're using Ubuntu Feisty, KNetworkManager should be able to automatically use that card via its GUI
<jdong> madwifi drivers have been heavenly in my epxerience
<acidBURN> well the reason behind this, is to find out the madwifi driver being used
<jdong> ah, ok
<acidBURN> this is what I did
<jdong> grepping lsmod for ath will tell you if madwifi is being used
<jdong> ath_hal, ath_pci, etc are all madwifi's work
<jdong> I believe dmesg | grep madwifi might show the actual madwifi name
<jdong> maybe ;-)
<jdong> but the only Linux drivers for Atheros cards is the madwifi driver
<acidBURN> nope
<acidBURN> wanted to find out what version
<acidBURN> of madwifi driver
<acidBURN> is it current
<jdong> modinfo /lib/modules/`uname -r`/madwifi/ath_pci.ko
<jdong> the second or 3rd line is the version
<jdong> it is reasonably current
<acidBURN> checking
<acidBURN> major thanks..
<jdong> np
<acidBURN> its the current version
<acidBURN> now the fun being..
<jdong> yeah, usually the kernel devs keep the driver at the latest version until the version of Ubuntu releases
<jdong> at that time it is frozen -- it's not wise to update system components after release :)
<acidBURN> was using the wg511t card and updated to the wpn511 which has rangemax.
<acidBURN> the funny thing, is the wg511t was showing a better level in strength and speed
<acidBURN> ? how can this be, since the wpn511 supposed to be a faster card 10x
<acidBURN> odd
<jdong> well... the level really doesn't mean too much IMO
<jdong> the best speed test is downloading a large file from a local LAN host
<jdong> the connection rate has little to do with actual transfer speed
<acidBURN> hmm, I did upgrade to netgear rangemax wireless router...
<jdong> apparently "iwpriv ath0 mode 3;iwpriv ath0 turbo 1" turns on 108G mode
<jdong> of course, yours is ath1
<acidBURN> dump my linksys
<jdong> 108G is just G multiplexed with an A channel
<acidBURN> on the wg511t its ath0
<acidBURN> on the wpn511 its ath1
<jdong> yes, beause ath0 is reserved for your old card
<jdong>  /etc/iftab will show that
<jdong> edit it with the MAC address of your new card ifyou want it to become ath0
<acidBURN> but the speed is not as good as the slower card
<jdong> the rangeboosting stuff is all a gimmick
<jdong> acidBURN: how did you test the speed?
<acidBURN> so, that is why I was asking maybe a driver issue
<jdong> everything from weather to your neighbor's microwave will affect 2.4GHz transmissions
<acidBURN> go to a web site, and download a 50 meg file
<jdong> your web is fast enough to test your wifi?
<acidBURN> ?
<acidBURN> have a 15mb connection
<jdong> ah, ok
<jdong> that can probably push 2MB/s, which is nearing the limits of wifi in all practicality
<jdong> what kind of limits are you hitting?
<jdong> but it is not a driver related thing.... except that command to enable Turbo mode
<jdong> you can give that a shot, but Turbo mode is pointless if you are out of range of 5.8GHz transmissions
<jdong> i.e. if there are any walls between you and your router
<acidBURN> got about 1.1 MB/s wireless
<jdong> how far away from the router were you?
<acidBURN> 6 feet
<jdong> lol
<jdong> yeah, that's definitely no turbo mode :D
<acidBURN> good or bad
<jdong> it's not terrible at all
<jdong> where were you downloading from?
<acidBURN> even know the signal strength is only 60
<jdong> most of the places I download from can only give me 2.0MB/s wired.
<jdong> on a good day too
<jdong> don't use the signal strength numbers -- they don't mean much
<acidBURN> test.tampabay.rr.com
<acidBURN> save as
<acidBURN> 50mb
<acidBURN> wired I tested at 1.8MB/s
<jdong> that kind of difference can easily be caused by wifi latency reducing efficiency of TCP/IP
<acidBURN> ? how does one fix that
<jdong> you don't... it's a fact of wifi
<jdong> the only thing that can help you are iether trying new channels
<acidBURN> >sick<
<acidBURN> how
<jdong> or seeing if you can turn on "turbo" mode
<acidBURN> ?
<acidBURN> on the card
<jdong> channels are in your router's config
<acidBURN> or router
<jdong> 1, 6, and 11 are the only 3 you need to try
<acidBURN> the netgear box
<jdong>  the others are all really close to those, so not worth the time
<acidBURN> ok
<jdong> yes, on the web admin interface of your netgear box
<jdong> and turbo mode is explained in the atheros wiki at madwifi.org
<jdong> I have never owned a turbo mode card personally, so I can't help you much with  that
<jdong> you can try the Atheros IRC channels, etc if the wiki doesn't explain it well
<jdong> but you if you have another computer in your LAn, you should try using LAN->LAN transfers to gauge speed
<jdong> just as a reference, with my Intel 3945ABG built in wifi card, I rarely see wifi get faster than 1.5MB/s
<acidBURN> then the pcmcia card will change channels to match the router and jump into turbo mode?
<jdong> even though plugging in to the exact same drop the AP is plugged into gives me 9.2MB/s via my TG3 wired card
<acidBURN> q. if I change channels, will the other computer using a links wet11 be able to still connect to the netgear router?
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> they will momentarily lose their connection, but quicklyl rescan and find the new channel
<acidBURN> cool
<acidBURN> okay, I will read up on turbo mode, and check with switching channels for better downloads... TKS
<jdong> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/images_old/Reviews/images/scrnshots/dgl_4300/wireless_throughput_compare_dn.png
<jdong> here is a nice review of an expensive gaming 108G Atheros Turbo G router
<jdong> the best run showed 20MBit
<jdong> which is nothing to write home about....
<jdong> IMO these A+G multiplexing techniques are just a bunch of gimmicks
<jdong> they'll need something like freq hopping spread spectrum, MIMO, or a new band before they can make a true breakthrough in wifi speed
<jdong> then again, I'm not a wifi market analyst by any means. take my words as some random kid in IRC ranting ;-)
<doc__> hi there
<Hobbsee> hiya
<_StefanS_> nice, just got the new linux format
<_StefanS_> manchicken: so have you started the workshop for adept ?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: I was kinda curious about it..
<manchicken> Yeah
<manchicken> Dial in
<_StefanS_> manchicken: I'm there.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: unfortunately without a mic
<_StefanS_> manchicken: but I will listen in
<Jucato> (wow)
<manchicken> What?
<Jucato> adept workshop :)
<manchicken> :)
<_StefanS_> manchicken: when adding a new repository, wouldn't it be best to separate the fields like the listview ?
<manchicken> Hold up, I'm trying to figure out how to get software-properties working
<Jucato> have fun :)
<_StefanS_> manchicken: ok :)
<_StefanS_> manchicken: so you're looking at adept_installer now ?
<manchicken> I believe so.
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<manchicken> Software-properties and such.
<_StefanS_> would be nice with a webcam :)
<manchicken> Yeah.
<_StefanS_> seeing what you were doing
<manchicken> We're moving about quite a bit.
<_StefanS_> right
<_StefanS_> hey kwwii
<kwwii> howdy _StefanS_
<GNUro> Hello, i'm trying to compile kdesdk from kde svn trunk. But it doesn't compile because cmake tell me "Looking for ltdl.h - not found"
<GNUro> but dpkg -S ltdl.h doesn't return any packages...
<GNUro> ideas?
<Jucato> dpkg -S will only scan installed files afaik
<Jucato> GNUro: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=ltdl.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<Jucato> ain't sure which of those is the correct one
<GNUro> Jucato: thnx!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: do you still want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Screenshots/Dapper ?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what are you doing at the moment?
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Are you on Gobby?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: gobby  +
<_StefanS_> manchicken: +
<_StefanS_> manchicken: I have a vm with gutsy if thats what you mean ?
<manchicken> No, I mean Gobby, the collaborative editor.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: nope
<manchicken> That's where we're taking notes.
<_StefanS_> how do I see it ?
<_StefanS_> I got it installed now
<_StefanS_> got the information on host, port ?
<manchicken> Just go to gobby.ubuntu.com
<manchicken> Default port.
<manchicken> The default settings work.
<_StefanS_> ok
<Jucato> Hobbsee: sorry, just got back
<Hobbsee> Jucato: feel like helping clean up the wiki?
* Hobbsee DIE WIKI PAGES, DIE!!!
<Jucato> eek :)
<doc__> uh
<Hobbsee> breezy pages, and the like
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I only have a few minutes... and not feeling really well... can I pass? :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sure
<Hobbsee> hope you feel better soon
<Jucato> thanks...
<Jucato> I've been having mild asthma attacks since tuesday...
<Hobbsee> eek!  :(
<Jucato> (you should see me staring at the computer while puffing with the nebulizer...)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: But wiki loves you.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: no it doesnt.
<Jucato> everyone/thing loves Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> there are pages on here that i didnt even know existed..
<Jucato> oh the wiki is full of surprises :)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<mhb> hi folks
<mhb> yuriy: about?
<Riddell> mhb: will guidance grub config get into gutsy?
<mhb> hope so
<Riddell> mhb: could you add a paragraph to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyGuidance saying what needs done?
<mhb> okay
<mhb> it's likely that it will, because I found out a SoC student is going to code the same thing for Ubuntu
<Jucato> yay mhb! :)
<mhb> there was some stuff that needs to be changed in update-grub, but I'm discussing this with that fellow and I want to get the patches early in gutsy
<gnomefreak> is kde4 going to be released in time for gutsy?
<mhb> gnomefreak: no, a bit later
* gnomefreak thought it was releasing too late
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<mhb> gnomefreak: there is a KDE4 plan for kubuntu gutsy on the wiki
<gnomefreak> the one you just posted?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyPlan
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> cool
<gnomefreak> oh and if not already known kubuntu-desktop in gutsy has depends issues
<gnomefreak> if i ever get this package fixed than i can look at it more in depth
<gnomefreak> this package == a package im working on not kde related
<mhb> Riddell: yuriy said on the ML that restricted-manager is going to be discussed at uds,is that true?
<Riddell> mhb: not sure, I scheduled a session for it ages ago and it's on the timetable for tomorrow but pitti recons there's nothing to talk about since you already have a spec and know what you're doing
<Riddell> although I would like an excuse to look through the code with pitti so I know what it's all about
<mhb> okay, thank you
<Riddell> kwwii: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.3.php
<Riddell> nixternal: packages at http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1/ if you feel like doing the rest
<nixternal> Riddell: rock on!
<Riddell> nixternal: other modules are here http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/docs/people.html
<Riddell> my archive so far has only kdelibs and base in it
<nixternal> OK
<bddebian> Heya
<raxiv> Kwwii
<raxiv> when's the website meeting?
<kwwii> it will be starting once I round everyone up
<kwwii> in 5 min
<kwwii> or so
<raxiv> cool, I'm here as i said in the emails.
<nixternal> I was wondering why nobody was talking in that room :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: website bof?
<Riddell> raxiv: now
<Riddell> raxiv: are you on voip?
<kwwii> raxiv: can you hear us?
<raxiv> um
<nixternal> oh well, you can't use the voip
<nixternal> it keeps failing
<nixternal> it connects for a few seconds and then drops
<raxiv> actually I ain't on the meetin.
<raxiv> personally
<kwwii> yesterday it worked very well
<nixternal> OK, I can hear you now
<raxiv> im just here via internet.
<nixternal> but it will die out here in a second
<nixternal> HI
<nixternal> and there it dropped out right when you said that
<kwwii> oh well
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> kwwii: so you need to be the like courtroom person and type everything that is said in there ;)
<nixternal> the recorder, there you go!
<kwwii> I might be busier talking
<nixternal> what, you can walk and chew gum at the same time ;)
<nixternal> s/can/can't
<kwwii> ;-)
<raxiv> what VoIP do You mean anyway sorry for being newb ; )
<nixternal> raxiv: they use SIP
<nixternal> I am/was using KPhone
<nixternal> hola willvdl
<nixternal> you have some work for me?
<willvdl> woot
* nixternal jumps for joy at edubuntu-kde!!!
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/web-idea2.png
<nixternal> you know I will be working that one
<willvdl> let's not get ahead of ourselves :)
<raxiv> well then I'll contact You Kwwii afterwards perhaps via e-mail if there would be somework for me.
<nixternal> Riddell: now that looks like garbage!
<nixternal> JUST KIDDING!
<nixternal> that is sweet!
<kwwii> raxiv: the design is just a mockup so we can certainly work on that together
<raxiv> evenbetter ; )
<nixternal> kwwii: can you add a link to my blog on the right hand side ;)
<nixternal> Documentation: We need to convert our TBH into HTML that we can post on k.o as well
<raxiv> my launchpad account is raikx .
<nixternal> h.u.c is Ubuntu only now it seems
<raxiv> just to let You know.
<kwwii> raxiv: cool
<raxiv> great, i'll still be stalkin the irc. Now I don't bother You further..
<kwwii> anyone know anything about drupal
<kwwii> ?
<kwwii> we need to decide who will take care of implementing this stuff
<willvdl> nixternal, same here with edubuntu docs
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> kwwii: I know a little drupal from the chibuntu site
<nixternal> OH, but I am not implementing all of that now :)
<nixternal> newz2000!!!
<nixternal> Matthew Nuzum
<kwwii> hehe
<nixternal> although I copied the Ubuntu.com theme pretty good => http://chi.ubuntu-us.org
<nixternal> hola Jucato
<Jucato> ola :)
<n8k99> hehe Jucato is popular
<nixternal> ola works as well
<kwwii> nixternal: nice
<nixternal> Jucato is da man!
<nixternal> kwwii: I just suck at artwork, so I need to redo my header a little better there
<Jucato> I am? no you are :)
<nixternal> you are nuts! I am a stepchild compared to you!
<kwwii> ;-)
<nixternal> you are my hero, nuff said
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I can't write docs, nuff said :)
<nixternal> anyone can write docs, even monkeys
<nixternal> oooh oooh ahhh ahhh
<nixternal> see
* Jucato is eating a banana, can't comment
<nixternal> and for some reason, today I can't package
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> I just ate one
<willvdl> nixternal, I'll provide 1000 typewriters, you provide 1000 monkeys
<nixternal> I wonder how many Brookfield zoo has
<Jucato> you can't package today... I couldn't package if my life depended on it :)
<Tm_T> I can't write docs, though someone called me a monkey
<nixternal> Jucato: packaging is typically fairly easy...once you do it enough you understand how to fix broken packages
<nixternal> I couldn't create a package from scratch though
<nixternal> but if there is an existing one, oh I got ti
<Tm_T> nixternal: you mean, fix packages you break?
<nixternal> except for these kde4 packages that just don't like me
<nixternal> Tm_T: that too ;)
<raxiv> kwwii: there shouldn't be any problems if we will follow some tutorials : p no problems in learnin? ; )
<kwwii> ;-)
<raxiv> we will be porting the ubuntu-style www to kubuntu-way? : )
<raxiv> that would be a good idea to standarize the feel of the sites across the ubuntu network. my opinion that is.
<kwwii> we will use drupal and work on a new design but many of the linked pages will be made much more similar
<raxiv> i see. A good way as well.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i did one of your packages, btw
<nixternal> Hobbsee: do the KDE4 ones :)
<nixternal> damn pbuilder is complainging about strigi
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: oh, which one?
<Hobbsee> kde-tweak
<apachelogger> got far too many of them :D
<apachelogger> ah
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'll be right
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: thx :)
<Hobbsee> no problem
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> heh, Riddell is right, debuild -nc can be your friend :)
* apachelogger kindly asks what -nc is supposed to do :)
<nixternal> I am guessing it checks for dependencies, as that is what I am using it for
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: man debuild :P
<Hobbsee> i think it's no clean
<Riddell> nixternal: use a chroot not a pbuilder
<Riddell> in my opinion
* apachelogger kindly asks konqui to man the debuild
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> pbuilder is for testing a package
<Riddell> debuild is dpkg-buildpackage but checks you have all the build-deps and runs it through fakeroot
<Riddell> and it's nicer to type
<nixternal> only problem I have had with chroot is dbus iirc
* gnomefreak uses dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc to test it :)
<nixternal> don't you just love that after you are in your chroot and you pbuild create, and it poops out at the end because you forgot to cp /etc/hosts and resolv.conf ;)
<Riddell> hense debuild -nc in a chroot
<nixternal> grr
<nixternal> Riddell: smack me when I do stuff like that in the future please
<nixternal> With me, I started on Ubuntu and switched for a rather silly reason: My main source of help and information, Nixternal, used Kubuntu and it just seemed easier for him to help me on a distro he is more comfortable with.
<nixternal> that is from a blog of a guy who is doing a top 5 thing for a blog contest :)
<nixternal> gotta love the pimpage
<nixternal> how do I get rid of the LANGUAGE warnings in chroot? should I even worry about them?
<ScottK> nixternal: IME you can get rid of them for a bit and they come back.  I just ignore them.
<nixternal> roger
<fdoving> nixternal: what language warning? can you give an example?
<nixternal> make[1] : Entering directory `/kde4/graphics/kde4graphics-3.90.1/obj-i486-linux-gnu'
<nixternal> make[1] : *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^ any ideas as to why I am getting this now?
<nixternal> fdoving: perl warnings about locales
<nixternal> in chroot
<fdoving> nixternal: tried to set LANG=C ?
<fdoving> export LANG=C
<fdoving> then continue working.
<nixternal> heh, that works ;)
<nixternal> thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: it should be running cmake first
<nixternal> it is calling /usr/bin/make
<Riddell> nixternal: but has it done cmake before?
<Riddell> outputs all the configure checks
<nixternal> I thought it did
<fdoving> does kde4 even use obj-arch-linux-gnu directories like that?
<Riddell> fdoving: whatever you tell it to use
<fdoving> you build out of source into that directory then?
<Riddell> fdoving: it's up to cdbs
<fdoving> must be something with packaging. i don't have such directories when building manually from svn.
<Riddell> fdoving: it is yes, it's cdbs
<Riddell> fdoving: but even when building from svn you have a build diretory
<fdoving> Riddell: yep, i have.
<nixternal> make[3] : *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib64/libQtSvg.so', needed by `kuser/kuser'.  Stop.
<nixternal> interesting, seeing as I am building this on x86
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> qt breaks during compile if you do i386 chroot on amd64 real
<Riddell> but that shouldn't happen
<nixternal> this is a i386 chroot and i386 system
<Riddell> that's insane
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> should I switch over to my amd64?
<Riddell> could do, although i386 is where the demand is
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> the libs files are definitely in /usr/lib/
<nixternal> Riddell: everyone of those builds are looking for some /usr/lib64
<nixternal> so I am going to switch over to the 64bit box
<lnxkde> sup
<ovu_> hi there
<ovu_> I am looking for Stefan Skotte
<nixternal> Riddell: good news! stuff is building fine on amd64 ;)
<mhb> ovu_: is that _StefanS_ ?
<_StefanS_> ovu_: thats me :D
<_StefanS_> so whats up
* _StefanS_ smells a bugreport
<ovu_> hi Stefan...i wrote you some days ago...I am Omar Vera
<ovu_> I am just starting to get involved with Kubuntu
<_StefanS_> oh :)
<_StefanS_> hi there
<_StefanS_> welcome :)
<ovu_> I am just starting reading and playing with QT4
<_StefanS_> ovu_: probably a good thing since all is moving in that direction..
<ovu_> is there any starting guide to get involved with the development?
<nixternal> so then I guess I should quit messing with Qt2 ;)
<_StefanS_> nixternal: probably ;)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> there are a couple of development guides located in the KDE documentation (www.kde.org) and there are quite a few excellete Qt4 tutorials on www.trolltech.com as well
<_StefanS_> ovu_: well I guess thats kinda sparse, but maybe Riddell can give something to look at with regards to Kubuntu/Qt4
<nixternal> s/excellete/excellent/
<_StefanS_> ovu_: I know quite some stuff needs to be ported to Qt4 for busty gibbons or whatever it is called :D
<nixternal> hahahahahahahaha
<ovu_> and where do I find that information? is there any list of what is missing to do?
<nixternal> roflmao
<nixternal> Gutsy Gibbon
<_StefanS_> har har
<nixternal> Riddell says gusty gibbon all the time, it is a flatulant little monkey ;)
<nixternal> probably from all that irn-bru he feeds it
<_StefanS_> ovu_: well I know there's not much available online at the moment, but when things settle after UDS (ubuntu developer summit) which ended today, I guess there will be a little more direction
<ovu_> jajajaja
<_StefanS_> or information
<_StefanS_> ovu_: If you feel like it, go search on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs for bugs that might need some attention.
<ovu_> ok, then I think meanwhile I have to continue getting involved with QT4 right?
<_StefanS_> ovu_: yes, and should should also try out #kde-devel or #qt for help related to either subject
<_StefanS_> ovu_:  in #qt there's alot of helpful guys
<ovu_> _StefanS_:ok, starting with bug fixing will be great...I think I am just a newbie but I want to start with something
<_StefanS_> ovu_: see if something fits your level, and ask
<_StefanS_> ovu_: I mean even if its not that Qt related, I might give you other useful insights into linux/kubuntu in general
<ovu_> _StefanS_: ok, I will review it...and is there any guide for retrieving the code from the repositoty and building the packages?
<_StefanS_> ovu_:  well there's probably some guides, mostly debian ones - since the packaging is based entirely on apt
<_StefanS_> ovu_: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<_StefanS_> ovu_: but I just use the instructions I wrote you. Me and debian diffs dont get along too well, so I always end up bugging Riddell or Tonio_ with regular diff -urN <file1> <file2> diffs
<_StefanS_> ovu_: let me send you the initial instructions that I got from Riddell
<ovu_> _StefanS_: that would be helpful
<_StefanS_> ovu_: there you go
<_StefanS_> ovu_: but I dont think it will give you all that more information ( the text was shorter than I remember) :)
<ovu_> _StefanS_: I got it...I will take a look, thanks for the info
<mhb> dadchicken: showing off our conference cloak, are we? :o) (just kidding)
<dadchicken> Naw.  More showing of my new nick.
<mhb> dadchicken: so you're not a man anymore...
<dadchicken> Nice.
* nixternal thinks we will have all of the kde4 alpha builds done for amd64 tonight!
* fdoving got the new kde3 safely-remove dialog working.
<yuriy> kde4 alpha? sweet
<yuriy> don't see anything on kde.org
<nixternal> cuz it isn't ready :)
<nixternal> CONGRATS TO MANCHICKEN! Future Daddy of the Year!
<dadchicken> Bet yer ass
<fdoving> anyone up for testing some removable media safely remove magic?
<ScottK> FEDEX me a memory stick and I'll be glad to.  I lost mine...
<fdoving> i had to "fish" mine out of an old casette player earlier today. kid "borrowed" it the other day :)
<fdoving> Riddell: around?
<_StefanS_> dadchicken: any progress on that adept thing ? I had to run to service my car
<yuriy> oh yeah, is there a spec being written up with adept plans?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-11
<yuriy> wow i _just_ found out konqueror had mouse gestures. byebye opera
<yuriy> why aren't they enabled by default?
<Jucato> because themouse gestures aren't just for Konqueror. so enabling mouse gestures enables it for all of KDE?
<fdoving> even better? :)
<fdoving> off to work. bye.
<Jucato> bye fdoving
<Jucato> yeah better, but not everyone knows how to use them... like me
<nixternal> or me
<Jucato> woot! I'm not the only weirdo :D
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> although I imagine that if I ever get hooked on these gestures... I'll be waving my mouse around like a wand... :/
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I don't use the mouse much anyways
<Jucato> you have a touchscreen!?! O.o
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> terminal is where I tend to live
<Jucato> figures :)
<nixternal> Riddell: Toys, Graphics, Admin, and Multimedia built fine. Network built out, but on install it dies w/o --force-overwrite due to oxygen icons ;) Games, PIM, and Edu crash out during build. The other ones need to be created from scratch, but w/o having Games, PIM, and Edu, I can't really build the others due to depends
<aman> help me
<dinosaur-rus> hi friends :)
<Riddell> nixternal: did you fix /usr/lib64 issue?
<dadchicken> Hobbsee: Are you on the mailing lists team?
<Hobbsee> dadchicken: the what now?
<dadchicken> Hobbsee: We've got some folks being rather discourteous to others on the kubuntu-users list.
<Hobbsee> dadchicken: fun...
<Hobbsee> dadchicken: i'm not a moderator of it, no
<dadchicken> Righto.
<Riddell> dadchicken: what's up?
<dadchicken> Oh, just some folks getting impolite with new folks, and cursing at me for asking them to be a little less hostile.
<dadchicken> The usua.
<dadchicken> l
<dadchicken> Because evidently, suggesting that the threading issue may have been related to a bug rather than an intentional hijacking makes me an asshole.
<Riddell> dadchicken: I've blocked that thread now
<dadchicken> So many more better reasons to call me an asshole...
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Adios Espania! | Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | #uds-sevilla http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/uds-sevilla/ | Merge! | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we're not leaving yet :P
<Riddell> I don't know the spanish for "one more day"
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Riddell> jings, anyone not got a cold coming on today?
<Hobbsee> hmm?
<dadchicken> Solamente un da de restante en Espaa.
<dadchicken> There you go Riddell
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: can you sposor me an upload now
<Hobbsee> freeflying: unlikely, we're at UDS - about to go into a session
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I see
<Riddell> mhb: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-restricted-manager updated
<Hobbsee> question 6427
<Hobbsee> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-gutsy-council doing?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ENOWIFIOUTSIDE.
<Hobbsee> er, -E...
<Riddell> and yet IRC continues to work :)
<Hobbsee> it exists in some form, though
<Hobbsee> yes, i'm not outside now :)
<yuriy> "Pending Approval (Needs guidance)" on the guidance spec amuses me
<yuriy> morning
<Riddell> it's even more amusing on the displayconfig-gtk spec
<rbrunhuber> Hello all
<dadchicken> howdy
<nixternal> Riddell: if fixed that issue by building on amd64
<nixternal> s/if/I
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it exists now in a non-spec type spec.
<rbrunhuber> Are there just few new gutsy packages or do i have a "blocker" app which hinders upgrades?
<Hobbsee> you can upgrade
<Hobbsee> not a great idea, though
<hunger> Hobbsee: Yes, but there are not many packages to update yet:-(
<hunger> Hobbsee: What will break if I upgrade? (or better: once I reboot;-)
<rbrunhuber> I always upgraded when the new repos are open I like to keep track of the progress :-)
<hunger> rbrunhuber: Same here... I am addicted to new packages and get nervous when there aren't any;-)
<rbrunhuber> hunger: I have a feisty on my desktop that gets me mad. Every update nothing new. This does not feel like progress.
* nixternal wants his CPU speed showing in Guidance :(
<hunger> nixternal: kpowersave does that and has some more nice features.
<nixternal> very true
<Hobbsee> hunger: nm doesnt work.  otehr things seem to.
<yuriy> that so? maybe i'll try it when nm works
<Hobbsee> didnt check very far
<yuriy> looking forward to the battery life stuff sebas blogged about in 2.6.21
<hunger> NM works for me... but then I did not reboot in a while:-)
<Riddell> doc__: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-universe-contributors/+join
<Fahuadai> hello.
<Fahuadai> I'm  looking for a place to contribute my modest programming skills to.  A link for a starting place or something would be great.
<Jucato> Fahuadai: you will pardon if you don't get an answer at this time... some of the devs are at UDS right now
<Fahuadai> no worries. i'm just about to upgrade to 7.04 anyways
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<nixternal> http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=1
<nixternal> PCLinuxOS > Ubuntu || KDE > GNOME || who cares? :p
<nixternal> hehe
<jsgotangco> huh?
<Hobbsee> hi spam
<jsgotangco> hey Hobbsee aren't you guys supposed to have an elegant dinner or something
<crimsun> yes, she's just teasing us.
<jsgotangco> arrghhh!
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: in a couple of hours, yeah
<jsgotangco> that librarian in the video looks stoned lol
<jsgotangco> but the catchy zydeco music is a winner for sure
<nixternal> jsgotangco: congrats btw on the CC thing ;)
<jsgotangco> nixternal: thanks :)
<buz> two things about the kde alpha packages
<nixternal> 1) they aren't complete
<buz> first, the repo in the announcement is not quite right
<nixternal> 2) ... can't remember
<buz> i think it should be deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1/ feisty main
<nixternal> buz: you are correct
* nixternal creates a quick patch to fix that
<buz> and second, they want to remove kubuntu-desktop :(
<nixternal> hrmm, they didn't do that here
<buz> http://pastebin.ca/483155
<buz> i think its because of the qt changes
<buz> kubuntu-desktop probably does depend on plain qt4
<nixternal> well I know the kde4* packages dep on libqt4-*-kdecopy
<buz> yeah so they yank out kubuntu-desktops dependency on qt4
<buz> and kubuntu-desktop with it
<buz> it should probably create a diversion
<buz> or whatever the name for that was
<nixternal> is it wanting to remove just kubuntu-desktop, or all of the applications that it falls under?
<nixternal> hrmm, seems Riddell hasn't pushed the changed to bzr yet
<buz> just kubuntu-desktop
<buz> and a few select others
<buz> see http://pastebin.ca/483155
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I didn't get that
<buz> i wont install it just now
<nixternal> I wonder if there was a change since I did mine the other day
<nixternal> I don't have access to the site, otherwise I would fix that typo
<nixternal> plus the modules I built for amd64 haven't been added either, and there are modules awaiting
<nixternal> ahh well, will check it out later, time to get to work
<bddebian> Heya
<dinosaur-rus> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello dinosaur-rus
<paran> Hi. The apt sources line on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php is incorrect
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<paran> should be: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1/ feisty main
<paran> nice work getting the alpha to feisty this fast btw :)
<rbrunhuber> are the kde 4 alpha 1 packages compatible with gutsy?
<_StefanS_> just saw that also :)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : so we'll have to try spoiling a setup :-)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: I can test on my gutsy vm if you like ? :)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Would be a great help.
<_StefanS_> be like 5 mins
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : thanks.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: its downloading..
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : so at last apt sees no dependency problems? So problems may only arise at run time.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: seems ok for now, its almost done downloading those 210mb of archives ;)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: nice having that 15mbit line
<_StefanS_> installing now
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Cool can't get a faster line than 6 mbit here near munich. Shit
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: 6mbit is ok too :)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: I may switch to 20mbit soon, the prices seem to be going down
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Is this in Germany?
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: dk
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: you know the country with the shitty taxes
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : whats so bad about your taxes?
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: it installed fine on my default gutsy
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: >50% on income, and 63% if you have a company
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Fine will give it a shot tonight.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: cars = buy one and pay for three
* _StefanS_ is cranky today
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Sounds like a real good opportunity to make a small fortune (if you start with a big one :-))
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: well yes, and you end up keeping the country afloat too by paying your ass of in taxes.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: thats how it is though, nothing to do about it.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: goot thing you have imaginative accountants ;)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : At least fast lines :-)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: my  company pays ;)
<_StefanS_> sweden is where you want to be..
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Sweden? I thought they had times where you could end up with 108% taxes for the last buck?!
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: well thats alot more in dk, so I say again. Sweden is where you want to be.
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : But maybe we should change the topic for this is not #tax-discussions :-)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: right. EOF discussion.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: good luck on the kde4 thing.
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_:  Back to kde4 any shiny new featurs
<_StefanS_> ;D
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Saw some screenshots but still don't know if they are RL or mockups
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: well from what I have seen so far its not really a desktop yet. Rather a few qt4 apps ;)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: but maybe that have changed, looking forward to see it.
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : So did you not start it up to now?
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : I mean the alpha?
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: not yet. The package installer succeeded fine though.
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : This is what I've seen today: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2007/11188.html
<_StefanS_> looks like it yes.
<_StefanS_> even the question mark icon left third position ;)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Have you ever tried avahi in feisty
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: nope, not really
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: supposed to something like upnp I guess, never had the incentive to use it :)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : I'd like to play kbattleship over it. Just to be able to say, that i have played kbattleship over avahi :-)
<_StefanS_> wow that sounds useful :)
<_StefanS_> I dont do games so much in kde... have a wii and ps3 for that kind of thing ;)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Wow that sounded ironic
<_StefanS_> :)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : It seems that is the only very_low_overhead_directly_in_front_of_your_nose_avahi app.
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : I don't want to set up a avahi share thing just to share my handful of mp3s
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: yea, it really seems...ehm... useful.
<_StefanS_> like putting an extra windshield on a car or something.
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : don't you have a extra windshield on your get one pay three car?
<_StefanS_> touch :)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : You are totally right it is not useful, silly overhead (shutdown dns). But i think it's worth to try once. Just for fun.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: yes definitely, you might get an idea to create a new fork of it called haiku or something :)
<_StefanS_> avahi and haiku
* _StefanS_ _is_ cranky today.
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : I'll create a fork called ihava where you need maximum configuration. Also known as infiniconf :-)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: that will get the advanced users busy :D
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : And it will be the new keyfeature of brainfuck os :-)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: haha it started by crashing the ksmserver..
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Or my tests will bring up tons of problems and bugreports like my bluetooth experiment
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: thats real alpha stuff for you ;)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : My middle name is segmentation fault :-9
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: righto. Then its the way to go.. somehow the window manager seems borked
<_StefanS_> nevermind, I have to do some work. Then I'm going to play resistance: FoM :D
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : CU.
<_StefanS_> yessir.
<ScottK> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2797
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-12
<nixternal_> Sysinfo for 'MasTequila': Linux 2.6.22-1-generic running Kubuntu 7.10 with KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlon643200+ at 1000 MHz (2002 bogomips), , RAM: 395/1002MB, 100 proc's, 20.48min up
<nixternal_> wo0t!
<jdong> lol
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I went ahead and did a dist-upgrade to gutsy
<nixternal> get it over with while it is still young
<toma> hi
<Hobbsee> hi all
<matusz> disappearing tooltips for applets are kubuntu specific or upstream problem?
<fdoving> matusz: what applets?
<matusz> any applet holding bar
<matusz> and kmoon and kweather
<matusz> they stop appearing when I run something from K-menu
<matusz> but not when I just open and close the menu
<fdoving> hang on, i'll try to reproduce.
<matusz> they start appearing again if I switch tooltips off and back on
<matusz> I'm on kubuntu feisty
<fdoving> so, hold the mousepointer over kweather, it gives a bunch of info.
<fdoving> that works.
<fdoving> then execute a program from the kmenu.
<fdoving> then hold the mouse over kweather again.
<matusz> yes
<fdoving> that works for me.
<matusz> hm
<fdoving> but, hang on.
<fabo> Riddell: i'm back online ;) i started to work on strigi and heard you have in mind to update it too.
<_StefanS_> hi there
<paran> anyone managed to run the kde4 alpha1 from kubuntu.org?
<paran> I am getting segfaults from ksmserver when running startkde in xephyr
<_StefanS_> paran: me too
<_StefanS_> paran: dont know how to fix i
<_StefanS_> it
<paran> I think something in the build process for the kde4 packages is wrong. lots of binaries link to old kde libs
<paran> for example many link to libkdecore.so.4 which becomes /usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.4. should probably be /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdecore.so.5 from kdelibs5
<paran> installing kde4base-dev solves the library problems, so definitely something wrong in the packaging
<paran> with that installed starkde actually manages to start the panel for a few seconds before crashing :-)
<MidMark> Riddell: a question: is kdebase compiled with O3 flag in gcc?
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> my keyboard, under KDE only, has the 'expel CD tray' shortcut (Fn+F10) not functioning, whereas in GNOME it functions flawlessly
<luca> is there any way to fix it or some folder in which to begin to look?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-13
<Riddell> fabo: yay
<Riddell> fabo: there's the 0.5 version that needs packaged
<siretart> hi kubuntus!
<abattoir> hello siretart, welcome to #kubuntu-devel! hope you have a pleasant stay :)
<siretart> :)
<acidBURN> problem with kmail labling good mail vs spam mail "extremely show" 7.04
<acidBURN> sorry konversation crash
<acidBURN> again, kmail is very slow in labling good mail ....
<acidBURN> why? anyone
<acidBURN> there seems to be a issue with konversation throwing signal 11 crash errors.
<nixternal> imbrandon: good blog post on the vmware2vbox..I just did all of that last night
* Riddell arrives home
<nixternal> welcome back Riddell
<fdoving> hi riddell. did you get my message with link to the new safely-remove-progress thing i've hacked together?
<Riddell> fdoving: nope
<Riddell> Lure: not sailing?
<fdoving> Riddell: here you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/61946/comments/65
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61946 in kdebase "[Edgy Data Loss]  umount progress dialog missing" [High,Fix released] 
<Lure> Riddell: allready back
* Lure is changing his home network due to ISP change
<Riddell> fdoving: actually, I'm on holiday this week, so may not get to it
<Riddell> fdoving: feel free to poke others if I don't get to it soon
<Riddell> infact you could poke lure :)
<fdoving> Riddell: ok, mainly want feedback first, then upload if people like it.
<Lure> fdoving: you can poke me in two days when my network is back and I am back from Germany business trip
<fdoving> Lure: thanks, we'll see. i'm not in a hurry at all :)
<Riddell> only 5 months and 2 weeks until release!
<fdoving> yeah, we'll have to start the final polish in a few days :)
<paran> has it been decided if gutsy will have KDE 3 or 4 as the default?
<paran> looking at the KDE release schedule it should be possible to get one of the last release candidates
<fdoving> kde3, yes.
<Riddell> paran: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyPlan
<nixternal> Riddell: got into Debian's pkg-kde/kde-extras team :) Working on krename now, but I am finding a bunch of little packages that haven't been updated in a while that we can hopefully move into kde-extras :)
<Riddell> nixternal: they might not have been updated because fabo has been offline, I see he's back now so you should catch up with him
<nixternal> Riddell: yes, we even contacted the original maintainer and got the go ahead to move into kde-extras..it hasn't been updated in about a year and a half
<Riddell> cool
<paran> Riddell: thanks
<paran> too bad kde4 final wont get into the normal repositories though. I had hoped it could go into -updates or -backports somehow
<mhb> evening
<mhb> Riddell and friends of guidance: updated https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyGuidance with relevant grubconfig info
<rbrunhuber> hello mhb. Have you tried the kde4 packages?
<mhb> rbrunhuber: which kde4 packages do you refer to?
<mhb> the ones from kubuntu.org?
<rbrunhuber> yes
<rbrunhuber> i tried them but they kill the ksmserver always
<mhb> I haven't tried them yet, but I'll try now
<rbrunhuber> mhb: be carefull big dl
<rbrunhuber> mhb: ~200 - 250mb
<mhb> rbrunhuber: just a few minutes :o)
<mhb> rbrunhuber: poking you in -testers
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-05
<nixternal> uploading the final kde 4.0.4 core package to hardy-backports!!!
<Riddell> _Sime, sebas: I'm going to put my kde 4 power of guidance power manager in kdereview and get into extragear for kde 4.1
<nixternal> Riddell: I just need to do the extragear packages now and all of 4.0.4 will be in backports...should be a couple of hours for total completion
<Riddell> nixternal: you rock
<nixternal> Riddell: we have 2 new packages as well:  kio_gopher and skanlite - how do we get these in?
<Riddell> nixternal: maybe I should let through kdelibs and see how long it takes
<Riddell> nixternal: package and upload if you want, it'll land in New
<nixternal> k
<LeeJunFan> Did something change with konq in hardy or am I just missing a package for konquerors tool menu that used to have a lot of useful stuff like browser identification and archiving pages?
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: works for me
<Riddell> try installing konq-plugins
<Riddell> _Sime, sebas: on the other hand, I've no idea how to compile xf86misc with CMake
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: yeah, that's it. It got removed when I installed the kdebase-kio-plugins with the fix for automount. thanks.
 * vorian waves
<vorian> anything this n00b can do to help?
<Riddell> hi vorian
<vorian> heya Riddell :)
<Riddell> plenty merges to be done
<vorian> excellent
<Riddell> kio-apt for example to pick a small one
<nixternal> bah, kgraphviewer for 4.0.4 deps on qt 4.4 :/
<Riddell> ho hum
<Riddell> moan on kde-packager I guess and move on
<Riddell> moan politely :)
<nixternal> moan politely to toma? no way! :)
<nixternal> only a couple more extragear packages to struggle through and 4.0.4 is complete!
<nixternal> kdebindings even updated smoothly
<nixternal> while I mowed the lawn it chugged along and built
 * JontheEchidna throws cookies nixternal's way
<nixternal> mmm, I just had a lovely piece of salmon, homemade tator salad, a bit of salad, some asparagus, and...not wine, but a nice Goose Island Honker's Ale
<nixternal> mmm mmm good
<JontheEchidna> I had a pack of instant noodles and a soda
<JontheEchidna> malnutrition ftw
<JontheEchidna> But!
<JontheEchidna> I also had a full day's supply of vitamin C
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> argh, looks like another app with some trunk/ lovin', this time on the plasma side
<JontheEchidna> They made 4.0.4 plasma depend on some parts of trunk? o_o
<nixternal> not plasma, but an extragear app
<JontheEchidna> ah, I see.
<nixternal> all of the core packages built w/o any probs, just needed to update some sonames in the .install files to 4.0.4
<JontheEchidna> I've ran into similar problems with some kde-look plasmoids
<JontheEchidna> Well, similar to the degree that they sometimes use trunk-only functions
<JontheEchidna> Speaking of which, I should probably upload my packages to revu...
<vorian> nifty
<vorian> this may take a while :)
 * Riddell snoozes
<vorian> nn
<nixternal> ni ni Riddell
<JontheEchidna> I can has revu?
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=coremoid
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=toggle-compositing
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=plasma-wifi
<nixternal> probably not for a few days :)
<JontheEchidna> ok, things gonna get busy pretty soon?
<nixternal> yup, I am the new REVU Coordinator, so I am going to start setting up REVU days
<vorian> holy moly nixternal, that's gonna be a rather large workload
<nixternal> vorian: you think? :)
<vorian> :)
<vorian> yeah
 * JontheEchidna sleeps
<vorian> nn
<vorian> diff vs debian version and ubuntu version requried for review then?
<nixternal> ScottK: you around at all?
<ScottK> Sort of
<ScottK> nixternal: What's up?
<nixternal> hey, kde 4.0.4 has 2 new packages, how do I go about setting them up for Hardy?
<nixternal> do I just add them to ~hardy1 / hardy-backports and upload and they will go into the new queue?
<ScottK> Yes.
<nixternal> I have scoured the crap out of the wiki
<nixternal> OK, thanks!
<nixternal> jeesh, created a bunch of backport reports these past 2 days
<ScottK> nixternal: If you find a good spot to mention it, please fix the wiiki.
<nixternal> I will do that
<vorian> what is this warning?
<vorian> W: kzenexplorer source: debhelper-script-needs-versioned-build-depends dh_icons (>= 5.0.51~)
<ScottK> vorian: Make sure the pacakge build depends on debhelper (>= 5.0.51~)
<ScottK> Pretty much what it says.
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> thanks ScottK :)
<ScottK> vorian: If you don't know how to handle what lintiain is telling you, run it again with -i and it will give you more detail.
<vorian> lemme see ....
<vorian> excellent!
<nixternal> and let the Intrepid development begin!!!!
 * nixternal creates a new chroot and pbuilder
 * nixternal forgot to enable -updates and -backports for Hardy
<nixternal> derr
<nixternal> ooh, only 4 merges with my name on um
<nixternal> yeeehaw!
<vorian> ^5
<nixternal> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/intrepid/build/11964/. dpkg --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb
<nixternal> wth
<vorian> night
<ScottK> dist-upgrade your hardy pbuilder
<nixternal> derr
<nixternal> that is what I forgot to do
<nixternal> grab the new pbuilder
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> nevermind that
<nixternal> vorian: I just gone ahead and requested a sync for kvirc as our changes can be dropped for the time being
<nixternal> that may change as I go through and do bug triage on kvirc...kvirc is a tricky beast
<nixternal> also, have you touched any of my other packages? you might want to give the original uploaders a heads up as well that you are working on one of their packages, so we don't duplicate efforts
<nixternal> oi, smb4k is going to be a super fun one
<nixternal> heh, actually it was just another sync
<nixternal> yay! only 1 merge baby
<yuriy> mornfall: just e-mailed you a couple patches and a backtrace for a crash
<apachelogger> Riddell: hehe, I was as surprised as you ;-)
<Serega> hi there
<jpatrick> hi Serega
<vorian> nixternal: roger
<Riddell> Hobbsee: please raise the build priority of kde4libs in backports
<Hobbsee> Riddell: got a URL on you?
<Hobbsee> oh, found it
 * Hobbsee waits for launchpad
<Hobbsee> Riddell: done
<Arby> Riddell: I merged kdeaccessability this morning if you get time to take a look
<Arby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeaccessibility/+bug/226839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226839 in kdeaccessibility "merge kdeaccessibility 3.5.9-1 (main) from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Riddell> thanks Arby , can't look until this evening though
<Arby> no problem
<Serega> hi Riddell how it's going with my patch?
<nixternal> Riddell: can you get my dot password for me? I seem to have lost it
<nixternal> Riddell: nevermind, now my password works
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> Riddell: mind looking at the KDE Italia article on the dot for me, I have made some changes..thanks
<nixternal> OK, after further discussion about backporting with pitti, I think anything else we do with Hardy needs to be done 100% properly and not whinged at all.
<nixternal> I would like to go for core-dev, but having poorly done a backporting process, I think I will hold off so it doesn't come back to bite me during the membership process
<ScottK> nixternal: For my big backporting excercise (clamav), I built tested in a PPA first and then pushed the backports.
<nixternal> that was what I wanted to do initially
<nixternal> I built and tested locally and then pushed to -backports
<ScottK> Serves you right for listening to people like me who said don't bother.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> backporting the way we did was understandable, but not correct
<nixternal> pitti understood that the reason for the direct backport was because we were planning on following the 4.1 branch with Intrepid
<yuriy> so what is incorrect? that you backported a package that's not already in the dev release?
<nixternal> well, that isn't so much incorrect, but that is the proper way
<nixternal> the bug reports I filed were really for a paper trail, and were not done per "backporting rules and regulations"
<nixternal> they really shouldn't have been backported, but more than likely SRU'd
<nixternal> because of the bug fixes and what not
<nixternal> backporting is really more about functionality than bug fixes
<ScottK> If you'd uploaded to Intrepid and then backported, you'd have been fine.  I think your approach was reasonable given we don't really care about 4.0 in Intrepid.
<nixternal> ya, pitti understood that
<smarter> is desktop-effects-kde maintained in a bazaar branch?
<smarter> Riddell: ^
<Arby>  Riddell: kdeaddons merge to add to the list when you have time
<Arby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeaddons/+bug/227004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227004 in kdeaddons "Merge kdeaddons 4:3.5.9-1 (main) from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<holaa> holaa
<nixternal> how can I set how much my multimedia keys control volume? ie. isntead of increasing/decreasing volume by 10, I would like to do by 5
<nixternal> gah, never mind
<nixternal> ctrl+volup/voldown will do 1% steps
<Arby> Noooo.
<Arby> 2.5h testbuilding a package and it dies due to lack of space :(
<nosrednaekim> :(
<Arby> should have made a bigger VM
<jpatrick> Arby: you build a kde* package?
<Arby> I was trying to build koffice
<Arby> and it appeared to be working
<jpatrick> you _poor_ thing
 * jpatrick points Arby at https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
 * Arby points jpatrick at the rejected e-mail he got for not being an ubuntuero
<jpatrick> Arby: so, sign the CoC and become one?
<Arby> is ubuntero not the same as ubuntu member then?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> Ubuntero = someone who has sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<Arby> ahhh, I thought they were
<Arby> where do I sign it?
<jpatrick> what's your LP id?
<Arby> rbirnie
<jpatrick> Arby: https://launchpad.net/~rbirnie
<Arby> yep that's me
<jpatrick> Arby: check the left sidebar for "Code of Conduct" and follow the tips there
<Arby> ok
<jpatrick> after that PPA will be all yours
<Arby> jpatrick: thanks, signed.
<jpatrick> you're welcome
<Riddell> ScottK: did you try debootstrap backport?  an intrepid chroot doesn't seem to include apt-get
<Arby> jpatrick: ppa is rejecting with
<Arby> Rejected:MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<Arby> any idea what I've done wrong?
<jpatrick> Arby: uploading the tarball?
<Arby> I was following the quick start guide so I did:
<Arby> dput my-ppa koffice_1.6.3-5ubuntu1_source.changes
<Arby> as shown on the page you gave me
<jpatrick> Arby: that's odd as your PPA doesn't appear to have anything
<jpatrick> Arby: change the changelog entry's version to 1.6.3-5ubuntu1~ppa1 and 'debuild -S -sa -k$YOURKEY' it and reupload
<Arby> trying now
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  I'm using the backported debootstrap.
<Riddell> ScottK: and you have an intrepid chroot with apt-get?
<ScottK> Riddell: I dist-upgraded a Hardy chroot and it worked when I did it.  Let me try and update it and see if it works.
 * apachelogger pokes jpatrick with http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kgrubeditor
<Riddell> that's not the same thing at all
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: I upgraded a hardy chroot to intrepid and I created a new hardy chroot.  Both worked last I checked.
<ScottK> I'm updated my Sid chroot several times.
<ScottK> So except for creating a Intrepid chroot, I think I'd done all the normal operations one might expect.
<ScottK> Including I logged into the Hardy chroot and used apt-get from within the chroot.
<jpatrick> apachelogger: GPL v2 is /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2 on Debian
<jpatrick> apachelogger: "Exec=gksu /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kgrubeditor," ?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: kgrubeditor is providing 2 desktop files, one for KDE and one for xfce/gnome
<apachelogger> therefore gksu fullpath
<jpatrick> OK
<jpatrick> apachelogger: maybe kgrubeditor, conflicts and replaces: qgrubeditor instead of epoch?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: I would need a dummy package in order to get a proper transition
<apachelogger> and since qgrubeditor's version > kgrubeditor's the transition needs an epoch
<apachelogger> besides, I always wanted to use an epoch ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: +1, however I cannot log into REVU right now (not on my computer)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: I'll +1 for you ;-)
<jpatrick> go ahead (you have logs for proof)
<ScottK> Riddell: When I try to update it now, I get a Perl transition related problem.
<awen_> ScottK: I have a fix for bug 207473 that didn't make it into hardy ... how should i go by getting it into hardy-updates?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I assume you've built it tho?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207473 in hal "Screen brightness double level changes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207473
<ScottK> Riddell: This one http://www.bebt.de/blog/debian/archives/2008/05/02/T07_25_25/index.html
<apachelogger> jpatrick: nope
<apachelogger> going to do that before uploading
 * apachelogger is kinda busy with school these days
 * jpatrick too
<ScottK> awen_: First step is get the fix in Intrepid.
<ScottK> awen_: Then we R!ddell if he thinks it's worth an SRU.
<jpatrick> apachelogger: problem with epoch is that Debian may decide to package it and they don't have it..
<apachelogger> then they would need to apply an epoch in order to be compatible with ubuntu I guess
<Arby> jpatrick: still no luck
<Arby> dput my-ppa koffice_1.6.3-5ubuntu1~ppa1_source.changes si still rejected
<awen_> ScottK: okay ... i'll have a debdiff ready shortly
<jpatrick> Arby: go to your LP PPA thing and see if you can delete your last upload
<jpatrick> apachelogger: lovely
<Arby> jpatrick: there's nothing there to delete, it's empty
<jpatrick> Arby: weird
<Arby> indeed
<Arby> I'm pretty sure this is a pebkac but I don't know what I'm doing
<jpatrick> Arby: try explaining the situation in #launchpad and maybe someone there knows what could be up
 * apachelogger is wondering why two people have to block ppa with kernel builds at the very same time -.-
 * jpatrick => bed
<jpatrick> night everyone
<apachelogger> nini jpatrick
<apachelogger> Arby: what is the rejection reason?
<jpatrick> nacht apachelogger
<awen_> ScottK: http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu17.debdiff ... if you have a spare moment some time
<Arby> apachelogger: MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> that sounds cool
<ScottK> awen_: Just about to leave for now, so maybe later tonight or tomorrow.
<Arby> or not
<apachelogger> Arby: just raise the ppa version
<apachelogger> ppa2
<apachelogger> or 1.1
<apachelogger> something like that
<awen_> ScottK: just perfect, thanks
<Arby> apachelogger: OK, I'll try. seems odd since there is no existing ppa version
<apachelogger> Arby: well maybe your pipe broke earlier so ppa received a broken file
 * SiNiESTrO is away: Ausente por ahora.
<jpatrick> Arby: I suggest asking in #launchpad would be best
<awen_> can anybody remember the alternative powermanager / guidance tools that was being talked about to be interesting to look at for intrepid?
<Arby> I was about to
 * jpatrick => really at bed
<Riddell> Arby: what are you uploading to your ppa?
<Arby> Riddell: I was trying to use it to testbuild packages
<Arby> I tried to testbuild koffice earlier but it failed due to lack of space in an intrepid VM
<Arby> ppa was suggested as an alternative
<Riddell> awen_: powermanager, I've ported guidance one to kde 4, chap in kde-utils-devel is doing one that uses solid
<Riddell> Arby: intrepid seems a bit broken at the moment, koffice didn't compile because cdbs wouldn't install, should be ok just to test with hardy
<Arby> oh, OK
<Arby> that would explain why pbuilder was also being unfriendly
<awen_> Riddell: do we have a testbuild already? ... if not i was thinking about doing one
 * awen_ wonders if the meeting saturday was dropped ... can't seem to find the logs
<Riddell> awen_: of what?
<Riddell> awen_: nobody turned up
<awen_> Riddell: of whatever powermanager util we might be considering for intrepid ... i remember there was a talk about sticking with current g-p-m and porting it vs. some alternative application
<Riddell> awen_: still is
<Riddell> awen_: it's in bzr under launchpad.net/guidance
<awen_> Riddell: ahh, cool ... do you remember what the alternative was also?
<Riddell> awen_: nothing yet, but read up about thomas gillespie I think it is on kde-utils-devel
<awen_> Riddell: found it ... looks cool
<awen_> Riddell: if you need some help on specific areas in it ... or when the port is ready enough for a clean-up, i wouldn't mind looking through it
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh... i'm grabbing a Suse liveCD for 4.1 :)
<nosrednaekim> oh NM... too big <_<
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-06
<vorian> evening :
<nosrednaekim> hey
<vorian> quiet night eh?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nosrednaekim> right after a relase :)
<vorian> :)
<daskreech> ho all
<vorian> hey
<daskreech> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey daskreech!
<daskreech> Hobbsee: How are you?
<Hobbsee> doing OK
<daskreech> Groovy :)
<daskreech> The default compiz stuff in Ubuntu is pretty crisp
<nixternal> if you are blind
<crimsun> and don't care about system stability.
<JontheEchidna> Compiz is a crappy window manager, even if it has nice effects
<nixternal> aye, seems I have made our college's LUG advisor quit...I replied to his email with the Ubuntu CoC about stepping down :)
<daskreech> I never said it was smart :) I said it was crisp
<daskreech> they have nice defaults
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh dera.  more stepping down
<nixternal> maybe I need to step down so I can be cool again!
<daskreech> nixternal is plenty cool
<daskreech> He's blamable :)
<ScottK> I've seen compiz on other people's computers and not once have I thought "I want that".
<JontheEchidna> KWin effects are sufficient for me
<JontheEchidna> Desktop grid is more useful than the cube imo
 * Hobbsee has both
<daskreech> who's building 4.1 ?
<daskreech> Woah
<daskreech> MythTV is a Qt App ?
<daskreech> Is it me or when I install apps in KDE3 in hardy they don't update the menu
<daskreech> or is that just a live CD thing?
<ScottK> It's either your or a live CD thing.  workforme.
<daskreech> I asked cause I'm in gnome now and it's doing the same thing
 * nixternal wonders if he should join the kubuntu-de team for 5-a-day :)
<nixternal> Kubuntu DE totally rocks!
<daSkreecH> Ha ha
<daSkreecH> argh Why does middle click must kmix?
<daSkreecH> it's annoying
<daSkreecH> Mute
<nixternal> hahaha vorian, you are on the suckah board with me :p
<skreech_> am I the only person who has the keyboard disappear in KDE4 ?
<nixternal> ahh, just because you don't wash your hands and your keyboard runs away from you, don't blame it on KDE 4
<nixternal> typical GNOME user attitude right there :p
<skreech_> I wash my ... well my keyboard doesn't run away so there :-P
<nixternal> heh
<skreech_> If I wait like 20 minutes it will magically work again
<nixternal> I haven't had that problem, but I have had the stuck key problem in both KDE 3 and KDE 4
<nixternal> more so in KDE 3 though that I can remember
<skreech_> Or I could opt to restart the machine
<skreech_> e ?
<nixternal> shoot, pretty much every key
<nixternal> w was a recent one that i can remember
<nixternal> as well as m maybe
<skreech_> which works?
<skreech_>  cause I can get the FN keys to work
<skreech_> everything else is pretty much dead
<skreech_> I did get those to die once :)
<nixternal> everything is working for me
<nixternal> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<nixternal> no, it should work! for everyone! that is Microsoft's philosophy, and look how large they have gotten!
<skreech_> fat cows
<skreech_> we should be more like SCO
<skreech_> ^_^
<skreech_> ahh flames!! Pitchforks!!
<nixternal> heh, my buddy worked for them until recently
<nixternal> SCO had a majority of the US hospitals on contracts for their systems
<nixternal> so there is a big thing for Ubuntu to jump on, US hospitals, or are they scared of the US health system?
<nixternal> wimps!
<skreech_> I would be :)
<skreech_> Unless I was a health insurance company I guess
<nixternal> speaking of which, they are trying to screw my mother right now after her heart attack last year
<DASkreech> Yep
<DASkreech> They had a story on BBC of this woman who had cancer three times and now she just doesn't go to the doctor
<nixternal> careful on what you hear about all of that stuff...there are cancer clinics in the US that take care of all people no matter their financial or insurance situation
<nixternal> my cousin has/had cancer, however that works, without a dime to his name, nor insurance, and he hasn't paid a dime for any of his treatments, and neither have the tax payers
<DASkreech> research centers?
<nixternal> we have those, but the big things are the non-profit cancer treatment centers in the US
<nixternal> I don't have a job nor insurance, but I get treated when I am sick
<nixternal> people who live int he sticks may not have easy access to that type of stuff, and they are the ones who typically complain
<DASkreech> heehee the sticks :)
<nixternal> our insurance companies, now that is a different story
<nixternal> they will kill you if the can just to save a dollar
<nixternal> s/the/they
<nixternal> in Chicago, it is like 65% of the population isn't insured
<nixternal> granted they have Stroger/Cook County hospital to go die for free, but still :)
<nixternal> I don't care how bad off I was, I will not go to either of those hospitals
<nixternal> take me out back and get rid of me like a wounded animal
<DASkreech> They cheney way
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I watched that Dixie Chicks documentary today on tv, have to admit that was pretty good
<nixternal> they got one in good on cheney
<nixternal> the one girl wore a t-shirt that had 'FUTK' on it for FU Toby Keith...so someone in the audience who hated them for what they said years ago in England wore a shirt that said FUDC for the Dixie Chicks
<nixternal> but the lead singer said "what did dick cheney have to do with it?"
<nixternal> haha, she pwnd that dude
<nixternal> anywho, i am tired and rambling nonsense now
 * nixternal sleeps
<nixternal> g'nite
<DASkreech> night
<awen_> !info libqt4-gui intrepid
<awen_> hmm, ubottu is asleep .... are we going to update http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/intrepid/qt4-x11 to the 4.4.0~rc1 sometime soon (a sync from debian?)
<Riddell> awen_: I'm waiting for qt 4.4 to be released (sometime today)
<awen_> Riddell: even cooler :)
<Riddell> awen_: infact it looks like it's out now
<hads> Sweet
<awen_> Riddell: what a timing ... wasn't out when i looked an hour ago or so
<GNUton> Hi
<GNUton> i'm looking for kde4.1alpha1 packages for gutsy.
<Riddell> GNUton: there aren't any
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<GNUton> Riddell: ok, thank you.
<jussi01> awen_: we have no intrepid info yet. if you care to provide a source.list for itthen I can add it in :)
<awen_> jussi01: huh?
<awen_> jussi01: ahh ... sources.list for ubottu ?
<jussi01> awen_: see your comments ~3 hours ago...
<jussi01> awen_:yeah
<jussi01> awen_: Im curently running it ;)
<awen_> jussi01: just copy the sources.list for hardy and "s/hardy/intrepid/"
<jussi01> awen_: ahh, so its all the same then. :)
<jussi01> stdin: we need to do this sometime soonish :)
<awen_> jussi01: yeah :)
<stdin> jussi01: I already have a intrepid sources.list there, just fails miserably
<jussi01> stdin: ahh... what is it called?
<jussi01> intrepid.list ?
<stdin> yeah
<jussi01> hrmm, what was that config variable again...
<stdin> the default release to search?
<stdin> @search searchorder
<ubottu> stdin: supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.searchorder
<stdin> !info gcc intrepid
<jussi01> doh! he left...
<jussi01> !info libqt4-gui intrepid
<ubottu> libqt4-gui: Qt 4 core GUI functionality runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.4-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 4975 kB, installed size 12008 kB
<smarter> hey all
<smarter> Riddell: can I create a bzr branch for desktop-effects-kde?
<Riddell> smarter: should already be one somewhere
<Riddell> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/guidance/desktop-effects-kde
<smarter> Riddell: thanks, I'll commit some bugfixes later
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> qt 4.4 is a beast
<awen_> yeah ... just looking at the qt4.4~rc1 in debian had an amazingly number of binary packages
<Serega> hi there
<Riddell> hi Serega
<Riddell> it works!
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
* ubottu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: 06 May 21:00 UTC: Community Council | 07 May 21:00 UTC: Server Team | 08 May 13:00 UTC: Desktop Team | 09 May 04:00 UTC: MOTU | 14 May 21:00 UTC: Server Team | 15 May 13:00 UTC: Desktop Team
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: today is a bad day, i have to go to a meeting soon
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok then
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | 8.04 Released http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | Let's do merges
* ubottu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: 06 May 21:00 UTC: Community Council | 07 May 21:00 UTC: Server Team | 08 May 13:00 UTC: Desktop Team | 09 May 04:00 UTC: MOTU | 14 May 21:00 UTC: Server Team | 15 May 13:00 UTC: Desktop Team
<smarter> Riddell: why does desktop-effects-kde use Build-Depends-Indep instead of Build-Depends? Lintian is not happy
<jdavies> Hobbsee: ^
<Riddell> smarter: why is lintian not happy?
<Riddell> smarter: it shouldn't matter, I don't mind having it changed
<smarter> E: desktop-effects-kde source: clean-should-be-satisfied-by-build-depends debhelper
<smarter> ok, I'll change it then
<Riddell> who runs ubottu?
<jdavies> Riddell: jussio1 but, we're helping some problems with the Webcal plugin for -meeting
<jdavies> seems to have the desire to change it for ALL channel
<jdavies> -s*
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | 8.04 Released http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | Let's do merges
<Hobbsee> jdavies: *sigh*
* ubottu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: 06 May 21:00 UTC: Community Council | 07 May 21:00 UTC: Server Team | 08 May 13:00 UTC: Desktop Team | 09 May 04:00 UTC: MOTU | 14 May 21:00 UTC: Server Team | 15 May 13:00 UTC: Desktop Team
<jdavies> damn
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | 8.04 Released http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | Let's do merges
<Riddell> anyone want to package http://code.google.com/p/arora/ ?
<smarter> wow, looks cool
<smarter> Riddell: I'll do it
<smarter> do we already have Qt4.4 in the repos?
<Riddell> smarter: it's currently glogging up my upstream bandwidth
<Riddell> clogging
<Riddell> smarter: but you can probably use 4.4 rc 1 in my ppa
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: hows that work with current 4.3 packages?
<smarter> ok
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: which?
<nosrednaekim> does it install to a separate DIR?
<Riddell> no
<nosrednaekim> qt4.4
<Riddell> new version of the same thing
<nosrednaekim> I meant the 4.4 packages in general, and the possible conflict with the 4.3 packages
<Riddell> libqt4-core is now libqtcore4
<Riddell> same for -gui
<Riddell> -webkit and -svg added
<nosrednaekim> ok
<bobesponja> Riddell: smarter you might be interested in this instead of arora http://gitorious.org/projects/foxkit more KDEish
<Riddell> gosh, loads of browsers
<smarter> thanks bobesponja
<bobesponja> he's working with the student that works on webkit part gsoc for making foxkit use it
<bobesponja> smarter: welcome :)
<bobesponja> *webkitpart
<smarter> Riddell: rev30 commited in desktop-effects-kde ;)
<nosrednaekim> smarter: whats this?
<smarter> nosrednaekim: what's what?
<smarter> I've made some bugfixes for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/guidance/desktop-effects-kde and commited a new revision
<nosrednaekim> oh.. ok.. thanks smarter :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Is it worth merging KDE3 from Debian?
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't think so
<Riddell> only packages where we don't have a kde 4 version
<Riddell> so amarok or the like sure
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Thanks.  What about stuff like the libs package that has external rdepends?
<Riddell> libs package?
<ScottK> What is it, kde4libs?
<Riddell> well that's kde 4
<Riddell> kdelibs (kde3) I'm merging now
<Riddell> actually Arby already did it, I'm just fixing some autofoo
<ScottK> OK.  Yes.  That one.
<ScottK> I get 673 rdepends on Hardy.
<Riddell> ScottK: for kdelibs?
<ScottK> For kdelibs4c2a
<Riddell> ScottK: what about kdebase?
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> That looks a lot more manageable.  66 most of which look like they are core KDE.
<ScottK> There are a few though.
<ScottK> Then there's some odd stuff too.  kblogger-kde4 build-deps on kdebase-dev
<Riddell> apt-cache rdepends kdebase-data counts 45
<ScottK> apt-cache rdpends kdebase gets 65
<Riddell> maybe rdepends isn't as clever as I'm assuming
<Riddell> k3b could be a problem
<ScottK> amarok build-deps on kdebase-dev
<Riddell> hum
<ScottK> At least according to grep-dctrl
<ScottK> compiz does too.
<Riddell> that'll be for kwin
<ScottK> It looks like a lot of the kdebase-dev build-deps are droppable, but I'm pretty sure not all.
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> apachelogger: any idea if amarok can live without kdebase-dev?
<apachelogger> Riddell: pretty much, IIRC it's only needed for the konqueror sidebar plugin
<Riddell> ah, ok
<smarter> why do you want to drop kdebase-dev rdepends?
<ScottK> Is there a KDE4 replacement for smb4k?
<ScottK> smarter: Trying to see how realistic it is to get large chunks of KDE3 removed during Intrepid.
<smarter> we're really going to remove kde3? I think we should wait for intrepid+1 at least, my computer who is running fine with kde 3.5 can't handle kde 4.0 nor 4.1
<ScottK> The seems to be the plan.
<ScottK> The/That
<smarter> then I'll have to switch to another distro/desktop environment on this computer :\
<smarter> is powermanager already ported to qt4?
<ScottK> smarter: Riddell has it in bzr somewhere
<ScottK> smarter: What's the problem with kde4 for you?
<smarter> slow, really slow
 * jussi01 huggles kde4
<Riddell> apachelogger: how come there's no https://launchpad.net/project-neon ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I didn't create one, do we need it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: didn't know you could create a ppa without a lunchpad project
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you just upload to the right place and it makes one?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's a normal user PPA
<apachelogger> PPA's are not related to projects at all
<apachelogger> only bzr branches are/can be
 * apachelogger creates amarok-nightly-dev
<Riddell> oh, but there is https://launchpad.net/~project-neon, duh
<nixternal> ScottK: no smb4k for KDE 4 yet, they are waiting for 4.1 to be final
<nixternal> dropping KDE 3 in Intrepid is very unrealistic, sorry...unless devs release their KDE 4 apps before October
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm?
<ScottK> nixternal: Do you remember where you found that pinentry-qt4 port?
<nixternal> ScottK: KDE SVN
<nixternal> strike back what I said about it being unrealistic...I just went through all of the large KDE/Qt based apps and it seems they have all started the porting process
<nixternal> BibleTime and smb4k - which are 2 very popular KDE 3/Qt 3 based apps
<nixternal> porting process has started, and BibleTime already has a KDE 4 alpha which myself or txwikinger will get packaged up
<txwikinger> nixternal: Already working on that
<nixternal> would be nice to poll our users and see if they plan on using KDE 3 with Intrepid and beyond
<nixternal> I would hate to pull the rug from under them causing them to go elsewhere
<txwikinger> I think KDE3 should not be dropped in intrepid
<ScottK> AFAIK no one is doing a klamav port.
<txwikinger> let's get KDE4 stable first
<stdin> I thought I'd just be moved to universe eventually, not dropped
<stdin> *It'd
<nixternal> I would say move it to universe for the time being
<Riddell> apachelogger: where's the code for neon kept?
<apachelogger> svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/extragear/multimedia/amarok/supplementary_scripts/neon
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<amachu> hi
<Riddell> lots of ruby
<Riddell> hi amachu!
<amachu> after long time i am making it here
<amachu> Riddell: HI
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: you know, we love the ruby :D
<amachu> Riddell: would like to contribute to merging
<Riddell> amachu: groovy
<amachu> this time I hope to sustain, unlike last time
<amachu> :-)
 * txwikinger wonders if we have any patches applied for python
<ScottK> Python itself of python-qt/kde?
<txwikinger> python itself
<txwikinger> It seems there trademark policy does not allow any modifications if their logo is used
<txwikinger> their
<amachu> Riddell: any directions for me to begin?
<txwikinger> I doubt that is intended, but they have written it that way
<Riddell> amachu: kiosktool?  to pick a random small package that should be fairly easy to merge
<amachu> Riddell: Sure. I will come up. thank you.
<jussi01> apachelogger: nice work on neon - is there a reason it doesnt take the theme from kde4?
<apachelogger> jussi01: what do you mean by theme?
<jussi01> apachelogger: I have a black theme on kde4, one of the defaults. amarok nightly comes out grey...
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> for one the possability of incompability
<apachelogger> and for another the existing incompability ;-)
<jussi01> apachelogger: hrm... ok... here ais a screenshot fyi: http://imagebin.ca/view/BE-uO7F.html
<jussi01> the blue text looks a little weird
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> why does that happen -.-
<Riddell> the neon packages don't include the black theme
<Riddell> or use different qt settings?
<smarter> Riddell: it's supposed to automagically adapt itself to the system color scheme
<apachelogger> jussi01: what color theme are you using?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it technically shouldn't
<jussi01> and does anyone know about that weird transparent bt on the panel? (see the screenie I just posted)
<apachelogger> and I am unable to reproduce
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> the issue appeard some months ago for me
<jussi01> apachelogger: obsidian coast
<apachelogger> until I included the oxygen theme in neon's kdebase
<apachelogger> jussi01: did you check 'apply to non-kde4'?
<jussi01> hrm... dunno
 * jussi01 goes to look
<apachelogger> Riddell: the confusing part is, even if Neon's Qt tries to use the desktop color scheme, it should probably fall back to the default in case it can't find it
<jussi01> ok, I didnt, but now I did and no change - even after amarok nightly restart
<apachelogger> jussi01: well, I doubt it's the desktop colors anyway
<apachelogger> there must be some other issue
<jussi01> hrm, ok. :/
<jussi01> hrm, thats fun, adept/manage repositories closes on "Find Best Server" :/
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: Yeah, I'm getting that too
<Riddell> awen_: guidance-power-manager is in kdereview, are you able to test it?
<Riddell> _Sime_: could you test it too?  I get a crash on exit that I'm curious if others have
<Serega> Riddell: what statujs should I set to #210303 ?
<awen_> awen_: kdereview ... ?
<Serega> bug #210303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210303 in kaffeine "[hardy] kaffeine loops on "Codec package is already installed"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210303
<Riddell> awen_: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/
<_Sime_> Riddell: where exactly?
<Riddell> _Sime_: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/
<Riddell> Serega: same status as bug 226475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226475 in kaffeine "remove dvd code install" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226475
<awen_> Riddell: do you have a build .deb already?
<Riddell> awen_: I was hoping you could test that it "compiles" and installs too :)
<smarter_> Riddell: we should drop the checkbox "enable Zeroconf network browsing" from kcm_kdnssd kcm module
<awen_> Riddell: okay ... i'll give it a go sometime this evening
<smarter_> zeroconf/avahi is now enabled by default and when you click apply it tries to run a script that does'nt exist anymore
<Riddell> smarter_: that'll sort itself out with KDE 4
<smarter_> but that may confuse people for kde3/hardy
<_Sime_> Riddell: that looks like the old "not destroying KApplication last" problem.
<_Sime_> Riddell: simple workaround
<_Sime_> Riddell: make a real main(), and make app global. app will then be the last thing deleted (C++).
<_Sime_> Riddell: after the window etc is gone.
<awen_> Riddell: is that the version ported for kde4?
<Serega> Riddell: thanks. and why the patch is not in hardy updates?
<Riddell> awen_: yes
<smarter_> Riddell: why was the dvdcss install script removed?
<Riddell> Serega: it needs to be approved before it gets into hardy-proposed, then wait a week, then into -updates
<Riddell> smarter_: turns out it was illegal in the US
<smarter_> Riddell: it's illegal in France too, but nobody care, but why is a command different from a gui?
<smarter_> we could display a big warning instead
<Riddell> smarter_: no idea, go ask the judge
<smarter_> a judge told you to do that?
<Riddell> not personally, but that's what the case law has shown
<smarter_> do you have any reference?
<smarter_> according to wikipedia, libdvdcss is not illegal in the US
<jdavies> wikipedia != the law
<Riddell> no, I don't
<Riddell> _Sime_: groovy, that seems to have sorted it, thanks
<smarter_> I still don't think that making harder to install it will make it more legal, but ianal...
<Riddell> smarter_: I don't like it any more than anyone, however that's the rules
<jdavies> smarter_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2006-February/004420.html
<smarter_> thanks jdavies/jpatrick
<jdavies> ..or neither o_9
<smarter_> even if these links are mostly about DeCSS which is != from libdvdcss
<Arby> Riddell: just looking for the next merge to do, is it worth me tackling kdeadmin or kdebase?
<Arby> I was just reading back over the conversation about removing kde3 from intrepid
<yuriy> haven't read back yet.. but all for it
<Riddell> Arby: I'd leave the main kde modules for now
<Riddell> Arby: got kdelibs up thanks, what other ones from you are outstanding for me to process?
<Riddell> Arby: konversation maybe?
<Arby> Riddell: konversation is done and waiting for review
<Arby> kdeaccessability and kdeaddons are also outstanding
<Arby> I have links if you need them
<Arby> Riddell: what would you prefer me to work on
<Riddell> ktorret?
<Arby> ok
<Riddell> links would be handy
<Arby> 2 ticks
<Arby> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeaddons/+bug/227004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227004 in kdeaddons "Merge kdeaddons 4:3.5.9-1 (main) from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Arby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeaccessibility/+bug/226839
<ubottu> Arby: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<Arby> erm ok
<Arby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/226180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226180 in konversation "Please merge Konversation 1.0.1-6 (main) from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Arby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeaccessibility/+bug/226839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226839 in kdeaccessibility "merge kdeaccessibility 3.5.9-1 (main) from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Arby> Riddell: did you do k3b already?
<jdavies> Riddell: could you process bug 226818 too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226818 in tork "Please sync tork 0.28-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226818
<Riddell> Arby: nope
<Arby> Riddell: k3b https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/226635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226635 in k3b "merge k3b 1.0.4-8 (main) from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Arby> that's all of them
<jdavies> doesn't k3b have kubuntu specific changes?
<jdavies> like the "install libk3b2-extracodes for mp3 support"
<Riddell> jdavies: yes
<jdavies> oh, wait, /me read sync instead of merge
<nixternal> jeesh, generating RAW XML with ADO.NET and Oracle is a pita
<Arby> hmm, debian have removed a build-dep on cdbs for ktorrent, do we still need it?
<Arby> also the maintainer has changed from tonio to Debian KDE extras team
<Arby> do we need to keep tonio's name somewhere
<stdin> just change the XSBC-Original-Maintainer to the value of the debian Maintainer field
<stdin> as for cdbs, it depends on the debian/rules, that's where it's used
<jdavies> Arby: 'update-maintainer' script does the updating automatically
<jdavies> it's from the ubuntu-dev-tools package
<Arby> stdin: ok I'll dig into there then for cdbs
<Arby> there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field should I add one
<Arby> jdavies: thanks I'll install that and have a look
<jdavies> yes, that script does it for you too
 * Arby man pages
<Arby> update-maintainer returns 'Package already maintained by the ubuntu team'
<Arby> this is the diff http://paste.ubuntu.com/10604/
<Arby> also, cdbs still appears in debian/rules
<Arby> there are lines like 'include /usr/share/cdbs/1/foo'
<Arby> at the top of the file
<awen_> anyone has some litterature of the best way to build a kde module from svn? (is it automated in any way?)
<jdavies> Arby: creepy
<Arby> jdavies: which part?
<jdavies> all..
<jdavies> well the "already maintained" part
<Arby> suggestions welcome, I don't know what to do with that
<Arby> and tonio isn't here to ask
<Arby> shouldn't Maintainer be Ubuntu-core-developers
<Arby> then XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Debian KDE Extras Team
<Arby> I thought we didn't have individual maintainers in Kubuntu, just teams
<smarter_> Riddell: when you have some time, could you please review and upload desktop-effects-kde from the bzr branches?
<smarter_> awen_: try http://techbase.kde.org
<_Sime> sebas: ping
<Arby> can someone tell me what this is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10610/ ?
<Arby> it looks like a man page source coorect?
<Arby> *correct even
<smarter_> yes
<Arby> thanks, never seen one before
<Arby> what is a debian/series file? the order in which patches are applied.
<stdin> if you mean debian/patches/series, then yes, it's used by quilt
<Arby> yes, that's what I meant, typo
<Arby> and if debian/patches contains a patch that is not listed in debian/patches/series is that important.
<stdin> it just won't be applied
<Arby> ok
<Riddell> Arby: series is only used by dpatch and quilt, simple-patchsys apples anything in the directory
<Arby> Riddell: debian have added a build-dep on quilt for ktorrent
<Riddell> right
<Arby> although I'm still battling with the control file
<Arby> this is the diff http://paste.ubuntu.com/10604/
<Arby> Riddell: ^^ any suggestions appreciated
<Riddell> Arby: take the debian one
<Riddell> change the maintainer in the usual way
<Riddell> check that all the build-deps are in main
<Riddell> sorted
<Arby> thanks
<Arby> Riddell: debian/rules refers to cdbs but the build-dep on cdbs has been removed, is that going to cause problems?
<Riddell> I'd have thought so
<Arby> this looks a bit like that mangled rules file I had the other day
<Arby> let me pastebin it
<Arby> Riddell: untouched rules file http://paste.ubuntu.com/10616/
<Arby> a mixture of cdbs and the other one I can't remember (debhelper?)
<awen_> Riddell: when trying to build gpm using cmake i get the following error: CMakeLists.txt:7: Unknown CMake command "macro_optional_find_package".
<Riddell> awen_: do you have kdelibs5-dev installed?
<awen_> Riddell: that's probably it, thanks ... haven't been able to find a list of "common dependencies" for kde modules
<Riddell> kdelibs5-dev python-qt4-dev python-kde4
<seele> anyone know if there will be a UDS travel page?
<Riddell> jcastro might
<seele> nm, jcastro told corey to do it lol
<Riddell> sounds like it needs a proactive self starter to take on the challenge
<jcastro> Well, he was like "it might be a good idea"
<jcastro> so I was like "rock on dude."
<awen_> Riddell: keeps getting the error ... added kdelibs5-dev python-qt4-dev python-kde4 as well as just about any dependencies from the current kde-guidance
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4
<Arby> I can't get ktorrent to build, something is wrong in the rules file but I don't know what.
<Arby> the error is:
<Arby> make: *** No rule to make target `unpatch', needed by `clean'. Stop.
<Arby> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<Riddell> Arby: pastebin rules?
<Arby> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10616/
<Arby> that's the diff
<Arby> I took the debian version
<Arby> the section after clean:: unpatch is blank
<Arby> I tried removing clean:: unpatch altogether but that also fails
<Riddell> Arby: what patch system are you using?
<Arby> I've installed patchutils and patch from various guides
<Arby> is this another variant
<Riddell> include /usr/share/quilt/quilt.make
<Riddell> the debian one uses quilt
<Riddell> if you have that in your rules file it should provide the unpatch target
<Arby> ok
<Riddell> Arby: do you?
<Arby> Riddell: no I don't I've added it and trying again
<Arby> Riddell:  results in dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<Arby> Riddell: lots of lines of dpkg-source: cannot represent change to plugins/infowidget/geoip/FOO.png: binary file contents changed
<seele> for UDSers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Prague/Attendees
<Arby> which I haven't touched
<Riddell> means those files aren't in the .orig
 * awen_ gives up on building gpm for now ... time was obviously already running too late when i started
<Riddell> awen_: didn't work with -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4 ?
<Arby> Riddell: so I need to re-package the .orig with those in it?
<Riddell> Arby: are you using the .orig from debian?
<sebas> _Sime: pong
<awen_> i suppose it should go as "DEB_CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX = /usr/lib/kde4" in debian/rules ... but that didn't work
<Arby> Riddell: I have ktorrent_2.2.6.dfsg.1.orig.tar.gz which I assume is from debian
<Arby> it's what grab-merge.sh from MoM gave me
<ScottK> seele: Thanks.
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> Arby: so where did the plugins/infowidget/geoip/FOO.png files come from?
<Arby> I haven't a clue :)
<Arby> I'm about to unpack the .orig and see what's there
<Riddell> lesspipe will work too
<Arby> this is becoming wierd
<Arby> after unpacking .orig.tar.gz I find this
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10627/
<Arby> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> but no image files
<Riddell> the dfsg will be because they've deleted non-free geoip files
<Arby> no, no image files
<Arby> so what's the solution. remove them from our package as well?
<Riddell> yep
<Arby> ok
<Arby> Riddell: that did it. builds now
<Arby> I had to remove everything bar the 2 Makefiles from that directory
<Arby> but at least it builds a source package now
<Arby> debdiff incoming in about 5 min
<Riddell> awen_: did you compile and install it though?
<awen_> Riddell: didn't manage to ... i'm running kde3 atm so my environment isn't really ideal to luckily have the right build-depends installed when i don't know them exactly
<Arby> Riddell: debdiff for ktorrent https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/227462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227462 in ktorrent "merge ktorrent 2.2.6.dfsg.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
 * Arby looks for another merge to do tomorrow evening
 * Arby is too tired to see the keyboard and goes to sleep instead
<jtechidna> nn
 * awen_ gives up for tonight too
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-07
<JontheEchidna> I can't install the latest amarok-nightly update
<JontheEchidna>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/amarok-nightly-vars', which is also in package amarok-nightly
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: known
<Nightrose> should be fixed already
<Nightrose> just wait for the next build
<Nightrose> and #amarok is more likely to help you with this in the future ;-)
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok. :)
<jayman20086> have found some bugs in kde for laptops
<jayman20086> where should i report them other than launchpad
<jayman20086> i can help solve it to
<Riddell> cuteness! http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/2471653827/in/set-72157604920245386/
<seele> are those all yours?
<Riddell> not if someone else wants them
<seele> but they are if you dont get rid of them?
 * seele wonders how many cats you have to have to become a cat lady/guy
<Riddell> if you want one, I can bring one to prague
<seele> no way.. i hate cats
<Riddell> shouldn't be too hard to forge the passport paperwork
<Riddell> but look at his eyes! http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2364/2472471782_76c3431da7_b.jpg
<claydoh> I think the rule of thumb is more than 4, at least to my wife :)
<Riddell> who could say no to them?
<claydoh> she is an adoption counselor at our local Humane Society
<Jucato> aw! so cute :)
<claydoh> kittens are awesome
<seele> bah
<seele> devil eyes them are
<seele> all cute and fluff until they tear something to shreds
<seele> dogs are so much better anyway
<Jucato> claydoh: aren't you a dog guy? O.o
<claydoh> lol I agree (have 3) untlm they are the ones shredding :)
 * claydoh 's place is dog-proofed, mostly
<claydoh> and our 1 cat happens to be the boss
<Jucato> hahah!
 * Jucato loves cats, but can't have one... would love to fly to prague to get one from Riddell, though :)
<claydoh> he is bigger than our terrier, almost as bg as our mutt
<seele> Jucato: he could probably ship it to you.. just needs to poke some airholes in the box :P
<Jucato> :D
<jjesse> morning Jucato
<Jucato> claydoh: you have a panther/leopard/tiger? :)
<Jucato> jjesse!!!!!!!!! :)
<jjesse> :)
<Jucato> (unless you meant to greet jussi01/jussio1)
<Jucato> breakfast!! :P
<claydoh> Jucato: he is part Maine Coon Cat, pretty big
<Riddell> Jucato: yes http://picasaweb.google.com/riddell/Tiger/photo#5052914521975932178
<jjesse> nice tiger, what's his/her name?
<Riddell> dunno, he died shortly after that
<Jucato> aw :(
<jjesse> hrmm i see i'm on the attendee list for UDS for some reason
<Riddell> jjesse: quick, book now!
<Riddell> where's this list?
<jjesse> Riddell: the list of roomates jorge sent out
<jjesse> Riddell: would love to book, but wife would kill me
<Riddell> you're down as Declined on the list I can see
<Riddell> it's possible he means jpatrick, is he listed?
<jjesse> that's what i thought, but i received an email from someone asking if he could switch to be my roomate
<jjesse> haven'
<jjesse> haven't had a chance to look at the list yet
<jjesse> hrmm accoridng to the list i'm rooming with jonathan patrick davies
<jjesse> that's funny :)
<yuriy> kittens!!
<Jucato> claydoh: ooh I just saw the maine coon cat... although I generally dislike extremely hairy/furry cats (I don't like Persians), I think I can make an exception for this one :)
<Jucato> poor tigger :(
<nosrednaekim> someone ported guidance-poer-manager to kde4?
<nosrednaekim> don't know what I always drop that w
<nosrednaekim> *why
<Jucato> poor-manager seems about right :)
<Jucato> :D
<nosrednaekim> ok, I give up... good night
<Jucato> good night nosrednaekim :)
<nosrednaekim> JK....
<nosrednaekim> my typing is always bad
<NewBerner> been using kubuntu for a few versions now and want to help. tried packaging while back and couldnt get hang of it. :(
 * dAsKrEEcH hugs NewBerner 
<NewBerner> the packaging/merge faqs seem to be written for ppeople who already have some clue to how it all works
<NewBerner> maybe bug triage would be a better start?
<yuriy> NewBerner: if you don't code, bug triage would be a good start
<NewBerner> i code in vis basic which aint much good here.
<nixternal> oi oi
<dAsKrEEcH> no nixternal he means well! He was being honest
<dAsKrEEcH> assuming that NewBerner is a he :)
<yuriy> I haven't been keeping up over the past week, so there's certainly some catching up to do: http://tinyurl.com/4mra4d
<yuriy> (blame the bot, btw)
<NewBerner> ya, vb pays the bills.
<dAsKrEEcH> But yet can't buy Yahoo :(
<yuriy> dAsKrEEcH: why :( ?
<dAsKrEEcH> yuriy: Hmm?
 * dAsKrEEcH takes a big swig
<NewBerner> late here - check out bug triage later this week. thanks
<dAsKrEEcH> 5 a day!
<nixternal> heh, I gave another Kubuntu/KDE 4 talk tonight to a bunch of gnomeites
<yuriy> and?
<nixternal> I asked how many were going to switch when KDE 4.1 came out
<nixternal> nobody raised their hands, so I said "well, keep on enjoying the 1980s and maybe we will see you soon back here on earth" :p
<nixternal> they got a good laugh...one or two installed the KUbuntu KDE 4 Remix side by side
<dAsKrEEcH> Ah nixternal Always a good ambassador
 * dAsKrEEcH hums Planet Planet Planet Gnome
<nixternal> I am giving a "get involved in Kubuntu" talk either this weekend or next week
<dAsKrEEcH> Aren't they curenntly in talks to revamp GTK+ ?
<nixternal> yes, Gtk+ 3
<nixternal> I am also working with gnome-do devs here soon on creating a platform neutral backend
<nixternal> so is Mez I think :)
<nixternal> if not, we talked about him last week in Michigan
<yuriy> revamp it with an object oriented language? (and not C#?)
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> something neutral, possibly Python
<yuriy> umm... that would suck. why would you implement toolkit in a scripting language?
<nixternal> well, I don't know how interested they are in C++ for one
<dAsKrEEcH> #define .c .cpp
 * Serega yaws "morning, fellows"
<Riddell> morning
<smarter> morning :)
<Serega> what is the homepage for the gdebi-kde4? https://launchpad.net/gdebi ?
<Riddell> yes
<smarter> Riddell: have you had time to review my desktop-effects-kde bugfixes?
 * Serega closes his eyes: "pykde is sweeet...."
<Riddell> smarter: seemed all sensible from the changelog
<smarter> great
<smarter> could it be possible to backport it?
<Riddell> would need to be uploaded to intrepid first
<Serega> Riddell: Jon, KAdoutData of PyKDE4 requires using of ki18n, should we use it instead of the gettext?
<Riddell> Serega: yes
<nixternal> mornin' Riddell
<Serega> kool
<Serega> morning nixternal
<nixternal> hehe, I haven't gone to bed yet, but it is 02:28
<Serega> well... it's VERY early morning :)
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I contact pardus now concerning their admin tools or do you prefer that we discuss this in the uds before asking them their feeling about that ?
<smarter> Tonio_: are pardus tools in Qt4?
<Serega_> KCmdLineArgs.usage('error message') doesnt print 'error message' does anybody know why?
<Serega> haha, pykdedocs splash is wonderful :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead, but they're not much use as KDE 3 tools
<Nightrose> awwwww the kittens = pure cuteness
<Nightrose> hope you'll find a nice home for them
<smarter> Nightrose: maybe we should use the kittens pic as the default wallpaper for 8.10? (:
<Nightrose> smarter: haha yea
<Serega> argh... hot do perform this: i18n("some txt: %s") % some_txt ?
<Serega> TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for %: 'QString' and 'str'
<Serega> s/hot do/how to/ :)
<\sh> serega: try str(some_txt) ... qstring should give you a unicode string
<jdavies> Riddell: I was going to be jjesse's rommie, but can't come
<Tonio_> Riddell: they probably consider switching to kde4
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://commit-digest.org/issues/2008-04-20/moreinfo/798338/ <- that might have been my problem - think this can be backported?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I hope that is already backported
<Nightrose> I will check
<apachelogger> Nightrose: and that defenitely is worth a security fix
<apachelogger> plz poke Riddell
<Nightrose> k
<Riddell> hmm?
<Nightrose> Riddell: http://commit-digest.org/issues/2008-04-20/moreinfo/798338/
<apachelogger> "Fix for a dangerous bug which can lead to crash or remote DoS of Kopete when a Jabber contact has '#' in Jabber client name or version returned in Disco response."
<Riddell> Tonio_: they?
<Tonio_> Riddell: pardus team
<Riddell> apachelogger: I wonder if that should be a security update
<Nightrose> 143419 < apachelogger> Nightrose: and that defenitely is worth a security fix
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't really know what qualifies for a security update
<Riddell> you're ahead of me :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> but a remote DoS isn't exactly a good thing
<seele> is it just me, or does hardy seem slower than gutsy?
<seele> my harddrive seems to always be churning
<gnomefreak> seele: using firefox?
<gnomefreak> i ask because that is a firefox bug that was just patched upstream
<seele> gnomefreak: ah hah.. should have known
<seele> whose idea was it to ship a beta product in a release anyway?
<seele> did firefox give ubuntu money or something?
<gnomefreak> seele: firefox-2 will be EOS before HArdy EOS so we took the better of the 2 evils
<seele> wow.. they didn't leave much transition room, did they
<gnomefreak> nope
 * apachelogger whould apply different priorities
<gnomefreak> firefox releases are 12-15 month support IIRC
<gnomefreak> thats why you never see firefox 2.0.0.20 :)
<Riddell> who's on hardy? testers needed for 4.0.4 in -backports
<Nightrose> o/
<Nightrose> updating already
<jjesse> i am
<Riddell> Nightrose: that jabber bug, it causes a crash on you?
<jjesse> what do i need to do/
<Nightrose> Riddell: yea a lot
<Nightrose> Riddell: i actually think danimo is causing it ;-)
<Nightrose> but i am not sure as i have a lot of jabber contacts
<Nightrose> I am trying to find out who it is for two weeks now
<\sh> apachelogger, is there a CVE pending for it?
<jtechidna> Most of the 4.0.4 packages aren't ready yet here.
<apachelogger> \sh: don't know, but probably not
<jtechidna> But stress test them when I can update.
<jtechidna> *I'll stress test them
<\sh> apachelogger, if it's really a serious DoS...then there should be a CVE from the kopete team..
<\sh> or from the reporter
<\sh> anyways...talk to kees/jdstrand to get that handled...
<apachelogger> \sh: #kopete
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<\sh> apachelogger, prepare a package, and fix it as security bugfix
<\sh> is kopete in kdenetwork or a single source package? ;)
<apachelogger> in kdenetwork
 * apachelogger doesn't have time to prepare the package
<\sh> hooray for buggy software in kde base packages
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<\sh> apachelogger, does it do any other harm then crashing kopete? e.g. sending with the malformed package some randomg rm code? ,-)
<jjesse> Riddell: did you need testing help?
<Riddell> jjesse: install kubuntu-desktop-kde4 and dist-upgrade with backports enabled
<jtechidna> oh cool, a different mirror has the 4.04 packages
<jjesse> ok already have kubuntu-desktop-kde4 installed so i will dis-tupgrade
<Riddell> hrm, kwin didn't start for me on login
<jjesse> thats no good
 * stdin thought it was kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<jjesse> Riddell: dist-upgrading right now
<Riddell> stdin: it is
<jjesse> that's wierd my shift and ctrl keys stopped working
<jjesse> work in my vm but not in the host
<Nightrose> hmm Riddell fixed your kwin problem? i updated everything and am ready to reboot but...
<\sh> jjesse, vmware?
<Riddell> Nightrose: I managed to run it from alt-f2
<jjesse> in vmware the shift and control are working
<Nightrose> k
<jjesse> in kubuntu they are not working
<\sh> jjesse, which version of vmware (client version)
<Nightrose> I'll give it a shot and reboot then
<\sh> jjesse, this happens with compiz or metacity too
<jjesse> vmware server works
<jjesse> random stopping of the ctrl and shift keys/
<jjesse> question mark
<\sh> jjesse, it's a problem with the vmware client
<jjesse> ah
<\sh> jjesse, which fcks up the special keys on the host...doesn#t matter what WM
<\sh> jjesse, vmware client 1.0.5 helped
<jjesse> ah ok will have to install that then
<Nightrose> Riddell: seems fine so far here - going to do some testing
<Riddell> great
<jjesse> ok installed backports brb with testing them
<JontheEchinda> brb too in just a second
<JontheEchidna> Cool, the password dialog for screen locking doesn't disappear behind the screensaver now.
<stdin> seems kde3 apps don't want to go in the system tray any more
<Riddell> stdin: works here
<stdin> akregator and knetworkmanager start, but stay in small windows on the desktop
<stdin> kde4 and gtk apps do go in the systray though
<seele> anyone familiar with GRUB and wants to take a few minutes looking over my wireframes before i send them to Artemis_Fowl?
<JontheEchidna> Konversation and knetwork manager embed in my tray just fine
<Nightrose> hmmmm about screen tells me kde version is still 4.0.3 - package version for kdebase-*-kde4 is 4.0.4 though
<Nightrose> something tells me that aint good ;-)
<jjesse> Nightrose: same for me
<Nightrose> ok good to know it is not just me
<Nightrose> Riddell: ^
<stdin> happens with a new user too
<JontheEchidna> damn, forgot to update Qt before I logged out last time...
<JontheEchidna> brb again
<JontheEchidna> Most of my apps are reporting 4.0.3 too
<Nightrose> most?
<Nightrose> any reporting 4.0.4 for you?
<Nightrose> cause i have found none so far
<JontheEchidna> hmm, now that you mention it...
<Nightrose> ;-)
<stdin> $ kde4-config --version
<stdin> Qt: 4.4.0
<stdin> KDE: 4.0.3 (KDE 4.0.3)
<JontheEchidna> qt 4.4 is nice
<Nightrose> same here stdin
<JontheEchidna> same here
<stdin> hmm, looks like Qt4 apps do embed in the tray (QSystemTrayIcon)
<JontheEchidna> with compositing on, un-minimizing windows causes them to have all black window decoration momentarily
<JontheEchidna> Desktop effects seem smoother though
<Nightrose> yea here too
<Nightrose> smoother that is
<JontheEchidna> fullscreen apps like firefox used to make things chug when I minimized it with the minimize effect on
<stdin> speaking of desktop effects, when I enable it for some reason my gtk apps become invisible
<JontheEchidna> stdin: Yeah, that's been happening since forever
<jjesse> when i enable desktop effects mine computer throws up
<JontheEchidna> if you enable desktop effects, all minimized gtk apps become invisible
<JontheEchidna> to workaround you can either:
<stdin> even if they aren't minimised
<JontheEchidna> huh
<JontheEchidna> interesting
<JontheEchidna> if you restart the app is it invisible?
<stdin> I'll see
<stdin> ok, now it's refusing to disappear :p
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I got your wireframes. I'll take a look at them later. Will you be here in about 3 hours?
<stdin> of the 2 gtk windows I had open, only one disappeared this time, but restarting it made it come back
<JontheEchidna> nice update, overall. bbl
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: maybe, those are lunch hours
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: more likely after 3 hours
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: around 4 hours from now wouldn't be impossible for me
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I'll see what I can do
<seele> no worries.  if not email me with questions or we can talk tomor-- friday
<seele> (damn this day job..)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I certainly need some exaplanations/information
<seele> i figured.. that's why i wanted to talk it over with you.  it's not the voice of god, it's just a bunch of recommendations
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok. we'll probably talk about it later
<JontheEchidna> There's a typo on the 4.0.4 release announcement page
<JontheEchidna> At the top it says "KDE 4.0.3 released"
<yuriy> having trouble upgrading to 4.0.4 here:
<yuriy> libqt4-debug: Depends: libqt4-gui (= 4.3.4-0ubuntu3) but 4.4.0-1ubuntu1~hardy1 is to be installed.
<yuriy> oh no, another *Kit
<stdin> yuriy: libqt4-debug was renamed to libqt4-dbg, use aptitude and it should say it want's to remove -debug
<stdin> should say there, aptitude or adept, had no trouble with adept here
<yuriy> i am using aptitude and that's what i'd expect but it's not figuring it out. it wants to hold back all the qt packages instead
<yuriy> hmm haven't actually used adept in a while, i'll give it a shot
<yuriy> this packagekit thing bothers me.. i hope the solid guys know about it
<yuriy> wait so... 4.0.4 is built against Qt 4.4?
<yuriy> (so many 4's :D)
<stdin> I don't think it is, but Qt4.3 and 4.4 are binary compatible
<yuriy> hmm was alien widgets a 4.3 or 4.4 feature
<JontheEchidna> 4.4 I think
<nosrednaekim> I thought 4.4 broke 4.0.x
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: i thought so too but i don't see it in the new features pages
<yuriy> but, let's see if the upgrade makes resizing smoother
<stdin> umm, is anyone else not able to get kde3 apps to connect to the network in 4.0.4 any more?
<stdin> konqueror gives me the error: An error occurred while loading http://... Cannot talk to klauncher
<uga> uhuh... "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch"
<uga> anyone else getting the same prob?
<Nightrose> stdin: worksforme
<nosrednaekim> uga: do apt-get update again
<uga> it's failed twice already. Trying again
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> brb
<uga> something is strange here... now it's not managing to receive headers from the archive
<uga> nosrednaekim: has something been announced at slashdot?
<nosrednaekim> eh?
<uga> the server isn't responding
<nosrednaekim> oh :)
<uga> it's stuck at 28% once and again
<nosrednaekim> 4.0.4 :)
<uga> wtf
<uga> nooooo!
<uga> who wants broken kde 4.0 packages
<uga> if only they were 4.1...
<stdin> Nightrose: are your ~/.kde4/cache-* ~/.kde4/socket-* and ~/.kde4/tmp-* links or dirs?
<Nightrose> checking
<nixternal> security.ubuntu.com is the only thing hanging for me, everything else is decent
<stdin> I just rm'd the links and replaced them with dirs (like it was before) and I get icons in the systray again
<Nightrose> stdin: links
<stdin> net access for kde3 apps is back, and so is the background
<stdin> strange
<stdin> seems to have fixed my issues though...
<yuriy> aw resizing is still ugly
<yuriy> wait.. this is 4.0.3.. huh
<Nightrose> yuriy: yea the about dialog still shows 4.0.3 for some reason
<yuriy> stdin: are you sure you got the right tarball? :P
<stdin> yuriy: ask Riddell ;)
<yuriy> ok this is pretty glitchy
<nixternal> ya, they made a mistake with the 4.0.4 kdelibs tarball and just released and updated tarball to fix that yesterday
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: you get a chance to look over the slides?  i have some time
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I am still looking the 2nd slide
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I didn't have much time
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: anyway
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: may I ask some questions that popped up?
<seele> sure
<Artemis_Fowl> some of them are trivial
<Artemis_Fowl> for instance
<Artemis_Fowl> KGRUBEditor has 4 Move buttons: Move Top/Up/Down/Bottom
<Artemis_Fowl> are the Move Top/Bottom unnecessary?
<Artemis_Fowl> because in the wireframes only Up/Down are shown
<seele> right.. i would look at other list boxes that have that functionality and use whatever they use
<seele> we dont have a guideline on it yet, so i don't know what is typically used
<seele> i think since there will only ever be a few entries that clicking the button a few times isn't so bad
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<seele> i think most people will have 3 entries (kubuntu, failsafe, windows)
<seele> maybe 4
<seele> i guess id depends on if all the historical kernels are available or not
<Artemis_Fowl> moreover concerning the Move buttons how should they look? currently they only have an icon and no text
<Artemis_Fowl> as you can see in the screencast
<seele> yes
<seele> let me check system settings to see if there is a precedent
<seele> i know kmail uses icons
<seele> cand find anything
<seele> for now, i guess use your icons, but dont feel bad if someone asks you to change it to a button with text
 * seele makes a note on the hig todo
<Artemis_Fowl> actually the icon alone seems a bit strange but with the text the layout looks a bit ugly
<Artemis_Fowl> so for now simply delete the Move Top/Bottom actions
<Artemis_Fowl> and the Copy Entry
<seele> yes, i didnt know what copy would be used for, and the other editors didnt have that option
<Artemis_Fowl> actually it could be used as a template
<Artemis_Fowl> copy an entry
<Artemis_Fowl> and then edit it
<Artemis_Fowl> but indeed it is useless
<seele> especially since Add takes you through the wizard
<Artemis_Fowl> another question: should I keep the click-and-show-info approach in the entry list?
<Artemis_Fowl> I didn't really understand what you meant in the notes where you mention: "Possible info to list in GRUB menu:"
<seele> no, afaik there are no other kde lists that act like that
<seele> ah, well it is a choice between when you select something, the information shows (not the double clicking action, you can only view the information for the selected item), information on tooltip, or display the information below the box when the item is selected
<seele> currently information is either shown in a tooltip, always visible, or shown when selected
<seele> basically, anything that you agree to that isnt the funky double click exapanding information thing
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: tooltips don't sound that bad
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: actually it would be nice
<seele> it would give you room to put more information too
<Artemis_Fowl> however let's consider all alternatives. when you say "display the information below the box" you mean something like this: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/765471_o3wx1/KGRUBEditor14.png?
<seele> yes
<nixternal> The following packages will be REMOVED: kde4libs-dbg kdebase-dbg-kde4 kdebase-runtime-dbg kdebase-workspace-dbg kdepimlibs-dbg kdesdk-dbg-kde4 libqt4-debug libqtwebkit-dev
<nixternal> hrmm, why do all of the -dbg packages want to get removed?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: that used to be how KGRUBEditor looked almost a month before but got rejected due to low space
<seele> low space?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it didn't leave much space to the entry list
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I think I will go the tooltip way
<seele> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok all of the entry related things are covered I think
<Nightrose> nixternal: same here - though i don't really care
<seele> oh, also.. just use text to show the default and fallback
<seele> dont use another color
<seele> the text alone is enough, and i dont know if all the themes have a secondary selection color defined
<seele> or how accessibility handles that information
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: that's fine. one settings less
<Artemis_Fowl> setting*
<seele> ok cool
<stdin> nixternal: because libqt4-debug is now libqt4-dbg apparently
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: that's ok for now. I have to go. I'll take a look at the slides later and ask questions tomorrow
<seele> ok, talk to you later
<yuriy> oh yay the lock screen bug that I keep forgetting to report is fixed in 4.0.4
<yuriy> wait crap now the screen won't lock at all
<JontheEchidna> I can lock my screen just fine
<JontheEchidna> Session switching seems to be unbroken now
<yuriy> hmm the button doesn't do anything at all for me right now
<yuriy> neither does switch user
<Riddell> yuriy: the version number is a bug from upstream, patches welcome
<Riddell> kdeversion.h I think is the file
<Riddell> vorian: poke poke
<Riddell> vorian: what should i say about your motu application?
<nixternal> Riddell: that is cheating :p
<jdavies> nixternal: "Works for us" (tm)
<jjesse> afternoon :)
<jdavies> nixternal: btw, does semantik work there?
<jdavies> evening jjesse
<jjesse> hello jdavies
<jdavies> oh blimey
<jdavies> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10784/
 * jdavies questions upstream's methods
<vorian> thanks for the kind words Riddell :)
<vorian> (and jdavies and nixternal )
 * jdavies hugs vorian - now... go package NUR of k9copy!
<vorian> k9copy eh?
<jdavies> new release is KDE4 version
<vorian> hmm
 * vorian looks :)
<jdavies> and I sent the author some patches at new year's
<jdavies> Riddell: for existing kde3 packages in the archives, should we still add -kde4 to the package name, or replace the kde3 version?
<vorian> 2.0 downloading now....
<vorian> jdavies: i'll pop the kde4 at the end just to be on the safe side
<JontheEchidna> What debug packages would I need for Ktorrent-kde4?
<jdavies> vorian: one of yours^
<smarter> debugging symbols are in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/
<vorian> hmmm stealing my package eh?
<vorian> :P
<Arby> evening all
<jdavies> evening Arby
<smarter> JontheEchidna: so this should be what you're looking for: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/k/ktorrent-kde4/
<Arby> what merging fun needs doing tonight?
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<smarter> you can also add ddebs.ubuntu.com to your sources.list
<JontheEchidna> useful
<stdin> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/227902
<stdin> +patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227902 in kde4libs "KDE 4.0.4 reports wrong version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jdavies> smarter: interesting site
<stdin> same as http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs I suspect
<smarter> jdavies: n'est-ce pas? ;)
<smarter> stdin: The requested URL /~ubuntu-archive/ddebs was not found on this server.
<jdavies> ;-) -> supper
<stdin> well, that's the old address
<Tm_T> bahhhhhh
<Tm_T> now I slowly begin to regret I decided to reinstall system
<Tm_T> I wonder why I cannot choose othre locales than en_US
<stdin> Riddell: kde4libs-dbg can't be installed due to Qt4.4, I've uploaded a new debdiff which should fix it
 * Tm_T is slowly getting bare xorg installed
<Arby> Riddell: is kdevelop3 worth merging or is there a kde4 version on the way?
<Lure> hello all
<Lure> anybody building kde-svn with qt4 from hardy-backports?
 * Lure has issue with it
<JontheEchidna> Somebody in#kubuntu-kde4 was having trouble building KDE svn with Qt4.4
<Lure> JontheEchidna: ok, at least I am not alone
<Nightrose> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/227904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227904 in kdebase-workspace "KDE4 login screen is missing background (regression: 4.0.4)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Lure> Nightrose: confirmed
<loffe> Hi all, I can't install libqt4-opengl-dev. There seems to be a conflict. I get this error message: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/QtOpenGL.pc', which is also in package libqt4-dev
<loffe> Can anyone help me with a workaround, or maybe a fix?
<JontheEchidna> I have the same problem
<mi> me 2
<mi> :)
<mi> after update qt 4.4 I can't compile kdebase ....
<loffe> What I understand this is caused by libqt4-dev has some kind of "lock" on the file and no other package may overwrite it
<loffe> I guess some dpkg command can fix this, but I don't know the tools enough to experiment with it
<stdin> it's --force-overwrite, but don't tell anyone I told you
<stdin> it's a 1337 command ;)
 * JontheEchidna 1337
<loffe> stdin: to use with apt or dpkg ?
<stdin> dpkg
<loffe> stdin: thanks, it seem to work
<loffe> stdin: and I will not blame you if I broke something :P
<JontheEchidna> Where does apt store its debs?
<stdin> it only tells dpkg not to error out when one package overwrites a file from another, but an update of either (if it's not fixed) will break again
<stdin> JontheEchidna: /var/cache/apt
<JontheEchidna> k, thx
<stdin> /var/cache/apt/archives to be exact
<JontheEchidna> I had remembered stumbling upon it in the past but I forgot where it was
<JontheEchidna> Yay, and now apps that need QtOpenGl compile!
<loffe> FYI the file that gets overwritten is exactly the same as the new one.
<JontheEchidna> qmake wasn't failing because that file was missing
<loffe> I think this has to do with the libqt4-dev split into several packages
<stdin> libqt4-opengl-dev is only a recommends of libqt4-dev
<loffe> afaik In qt 4.3 there was no libqt4-opengl-dev, it is new in qt 4.4
<stdin> yep
<nosrednaekim> stdin: did you find out of 4.0.4 was built again 4.4?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: I don't think it was, but let me have a look-see
<stdin> kde4libs was built against qt4.3
<nosrednaekim> ok
<stdin> and so was kdepimlibs, so 4.3 would be what everything uses
<yuriy> so the qt4.4 backport was completely independent of the kde4 backport?
<yuriy> what about future builds of kde for hardy, how will those work?
<stdin> future builds should be against 4.4, as long as they are uploaded to -backports anyway
<mi> stdin, tnx kdebase compile again nice
<Lure> stdin: thanks, works here too
<vorian> arrrgh, archive is sloooooow today
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-08
<yuriy> the upgrade to 4.0.4 seems to have made things quite a bit more buggy
<JontheEchidna> regressions by my count are: bug 227932, bug 227919, bug 227914, and bug 227904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227932 in ktorrent-kde4 "Ktorrent-kde4 crashes after shutdown of closing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227919 in kdebase-kde4 "[Konqueror 4.0.4, regression] Widgets inside webpages render incorrectly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227914 in kdebase-kde4 "buttons missing in konqueror kde4" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227904 in kdebase-workspace "KDE4 login screen is missing background (regression: 4.0.4)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227904
<JontheEchidna> oh, 227909, not 227914
<yuriy> i'm getting funky behavior with konqueror toolbars, pidgin froze and firefox won't launch (don't know if those are related), some systray icons have artifacts
<JontheEchidna> Pidgin and firefox work fine here, but everything else seems to fit in line with the above bug reports
<yuriy> alt+f2 doesn't work (already ran kded4 manually)
<yuriy> lock screen and switch user dont' work
 * JontheEchidna can run alt+f2 fine
<JontheEchidna> and switch user/lock screen
<JontheEchidna> Is krunner running?
<yuriy> ooh more upgrades.. maybe i just didn't get everything because of mirror lag
<JontheEchidna> maybe
<yuriy> mit didn't have it at all so i switched to us
<JontheEchidna> us archive is being sloooow for the past few days
<JontheEchidna> de had mirror lag this morning so I switched back to us
<yuriy> ok upgrading seems to have fixed some of the problems
<JontheEchidna> Right about now I'm thinking "I'm glad I'm not using Konqueror right about now"
<JontheEchidna> I'm guessing that we're running into all of these regressions because the devs aren't using a 4.0.x environment
<JontheEchidna> nighty-night
<Tm_T> from where do you get your unsermake in Hardy?
<nixternal> Tm_T: what needs unsermake?
<nixternal> iirc unsermake was removed a release or 2 back
<Tm_T> nixternal: KDE3 does use it on build, right?
<Tm_T> atleast I do with it
<nixternal> it shouldn't be using it..I thought we removed anything related to unsermake a while back
<Tm_T> well upstream didn't?
 * Tm_T is building svn
<nixternal> kde 4 svn?
<Tm_T> kde3 svn
<nixternal> you can use the autotools for it
<Tm_T> kde4 is later today
<nixternal> you don't unsermake for it
<Tm_T> nixternal: I can, but unsermake works better, IIRC
<nixternal> don't need*
<Tm_T> indeed it does work better with it
<nixternal> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unsermake/
<nixternal> thought we dropped it..it has been gone since Dapper
<nixternal> I remember doing some conversions back then
<nixternal> iirc it was in the kdeonbeta stuff
<Tm_T> yeh, I grabbed unsermake from gutsy (it was there without proper dependencies)
<nixternal> ya, we use autotools for kde3 building
<Tm_T> I didn't even notice that
 * Tm_T shames
 * apachelogger shames for using autotools
<nixternal> what would you use then for KDE 3 building?
<nixternal> surely not unsermake
<Tm_T> nixternal: why not?
<nixternal> from what I remember of it, besides it being unmaintained and archaic, it was a pita at times
<Tm_T> hmm, interesting
<Nightrose> yuriy: i have artifacts in the systray as well
<nixternal> you have to nix your plasma configs for that Nightrose
<nixternal> plasmarc you might be fine keeping, but it is the other plasma config in there
<Nightrose> hmm ok will try later
<Nightrose> thanks
<Nightrose> nixternal: meh that is the one with all my applets?
<Nightrose> i would hate to nix that
<Nightrose> you don't happen to know a less intrusive way? ;-)
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> nope
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> ok
<nixternal> ya to the one with all of the applets and nope to a less intrusive way
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<Nightrose> k'nite
<ligemeget> night? I'm in school!
<Nightrose> hmmm nixternal that didn't help :(
<Nightrose> was still messed up after deleting plasma-appletsrc so i restored my old one
<Nightrose> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/extragear-plasma/+bug/228123 <- if someone feels like looking into it...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228123 in extragear-plasma "[regression KDE 4.0.4] painting problems with icons in system tray" [Undecided,New]
<Nightrose> hmm and my kopete crashes when i close a message window...
<Nightrose> cananyone reproduce that?
<Riddell> Arby: yes kdevelop should be merged, the kde 4 version is a long way off I believe
<Riddell> stdin: uploaded a debdiff for kde4libs/qt4.4 where?
<Riddell> stdin: got it, thanks
<Nightrose> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/228129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228129 in kopete "[regression KDE 4.0.4] Kopete crashes when closing message window" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Nightrose> kopete is the b0rked :(
<Riddell> jdavies: replace the kde 3 version
<\sh> Nightrose, it's since the beginning of kopete ,)
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> well it always worked pretty nicely for me...
<\sh> Nightrose, never for me properly...regarding xmpp things...
<Nightrose> :/
<Riddell> Nightrose: tried asking upstream?
<Nightrose> Riddell: not yet - will do
<Nightrose> Riddell: upstream is on it - will keep you posted
<Riddell> groovy
<jdavies> vorian: "replace the kde 3 version"
<Riddell> _Sime: what's the current state of pykde in kdebindings like?  good to package?
<awen_> Riddell: i simply can't get g-p-m for kde4 to compile ... finally got my intrepid pbuilder up and running, but still no luck; neither using cmake directly or using the rules-file from kdebase-kde4 as a base
<Riddell> awen_: when happens when you run cmake?
<awen_> Riddell: still get the same error: Unknown CMake command "macro_optional_find_package" ... and has simply no idea how to make it go away
<Riddell> awen_: oh, are you trying to compile just g-p-m?
<Riddell> awen_: you need to compile kdereview
<Riddell> svn checkout -N svn+ssh://jriddell@svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/kdereview
<Riddell> cd kdereview
<Riddell> svn update guidance-power-manager
<Riddell> mkdir build
<Riddell> cd build
<awen_> Riddell: uh ... then no wonder everything fails
<Riddell> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4 ..
<Riddell> make
<Riddell> sudo make install
<awen_> at least that gave me another error ... thanks a lot
<Riddell> awen_: what's the error?
<awen_> it's compiling one of the plasma applets, that errors out on me (probably misses some dependencies) ... is is possible to tell cmake to only compile g-p-m?
<apachelogger> awen_: that is what Riddell told you
<apachelogger> -N will checkout non-recoursive
<apachelogger> svn update will get g-d-m
<apachelogger> then you create a build subdir in _kdereview_
<apachelogger> which then will only build g-d-m
<larsivi> Tried to upgrade to 8.04, but got this http://tango.pastebin.com/m678be80a - konq wouldn't start at "report bug" - tried twice
<awen_> apachelogger: oh ... didn't see the -N
<jtechidna> larsivi: That means that the server is down/insanely slow
<jtechidna> You can try changing mirrors
<jtechidna> Adept-> Manage repositories
<jtechidna> Then on the first tab There should be a "Download from:" option
<jtechidna> Hit "Other" in the combobox
<jtechidna> and select a different server, like the german one
<Nightrose> Riddell: fix for the kopete crash: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161769
<ubottu> KDE bug 161769 in general "kopete causes a sigserv when closing chat window" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<Nightrose> that was fast...
<larsivi> jtechidna: hmm, same happens with de.archive.ubuntu - could this be a firewall problem? is non-standard ports used anywhere in the process?
<jtechidna> It's standard http, so probably not...
<jtechidna> Sure the internet connection is ok on your end?
<jtechidna> oh, well I suppose it must be ok if we're talking on an internet chat
 * jtechidna is tired
<apachelogger> +1
<larsivi> jtechidna: 'k - thanks, will try again at home
<mhb> afternoon
<Riddell> hi mhb
<Riddell> sladen here was muttering about borrowing some floor space in prague during UDS
<mhb> I don't understand
<mhb> do you need something from me?
<Riddell> mhb: you have floor space in prague?
<mhb> floor space as in?
<mhb> no warehouse
<Riddell> mhb: somewhere to sleep
<mhb> ah right, a spare bed I do have
<Hobbsee> sladen would probably take teh floor, quite happily.
<Hobbsee> mhb: although, be wary of sladen and fridges, and such.
<seele> Riddell: are there desktop meetings from now to UDS?
<Riddell> seele: there's one about to start
<Riddell> won't be next week, or at least I'll be on a train
<mhb> if he's fine with sleeping on the edge of town in a big family house, it's ok
<seele> when you update a kernel, is adept supposed to tell you to reboot? (i think i might have asked this question before..)
<Riddell> seele: yes, it should popup an icon in the system tray
<seele> hmm.. i wonder what i did to break that (and it it has happened to anyone else)
<Riddell> seele: do you have adept_notifier running?
<seele> i thought maybe i missed it, but there have been two kernel updates this week and there were no reboot suggestions
<seele> yeah
<Riddell> seele: do you have /var/run/reboot-required and /var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp ?
<seele> nope
<seele> how long have those been around?  i've been doing updates since feisty
<Riddell> those files would be installed by the updated linux package if it thought a reboot was required
<seele> oh, i do have dpkg-run-stamp, just not reboot-required
<Riddell> possibly one isn't?
<seele> maybe, i dunno. maybe it was a different problem
<seele> after both updates this week, something ate 100% of memory and swap
<seele> and i noticed both updates were kernel updates
<seele> maybe they were just really big and something else did it
<seele> i dont care if it's just my goofy computer, but it would suck if a lot of users had this problem
<seele> because they will blame hardy for being slow instead of some other problem
<Riddell> not using firefox are you?
<seele> nope, that's what i originally thought the problem was but i didn't use it between the first and second update
<seele> man.. being nontechnical is pretty useless
<seele> i have no idea how to figure out if its just my own dumb fault or if there's something wonky going on
<Riddell> seele: no update should start eating 100% of memory and swap
<Riddell> (occationally they should stop it though)
<Riddell> seele: how do you know they ate 100% of memory and swap?
<seele> i looked at the memory graph in kinfocenter
<seele> with my normal stuff running (kopete, konsole, kontact, 2-3 open office docs, konq) i'm using about 50-70% total memory (no swap)
<seele> after i did the update this morning.. stuff started running slow again and the graphs said physical and swap were 100% used
<Nightrose> re from shopping
<Nightrose> Riddell: is anyone looking into the dos problem of kopete?
<Nightrose> i am pondering taking care of the tab problem
<Riddell> Nightrose: not currently, feel free to make debdiffs and test
<Nightrose> ok will give it a try
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: when will you be available today?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: in about 10-15 minutes as long as my phone call doesn't run over
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok. tell me when you are ready
<Tm_T> yay, Ubuntu Finland was awarded as "Linux contributor of the year" in Finland <3
<Nightrose> \o/ nice
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ping
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: pong
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: concerning the second page,
<seele> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> I am not sure about some options
<Artemis_Fowl> eg enable ACPI
<seele> about whether they should be there or what they are?
<Artemis_Fowl> I think this option is a kernel argument
<Artemis_Fowl> both :)
<Artemis_Fowl> where did you find them?
<seele> ok.. so does that mean it is specific to the OS?
<seele> other GRUB uis including the last one designed
<Artemis_Fowl> y
<Artemis_Fowl> at least I think so
<Artemis_Fowl> Mandriva's ui?
<seele> might have been the suse one.  i only had screenshots
<seele> so instead it would be in your add/edit wizard?
<Artemis_Fowl> y if I'm right
<seele> ok no problem
<Artemis_Fowl> let me check the suse's one. currently I am on opensuse
<seele> that probably applies to a lot of those options, now that i'm looking at it
<seele> such as debugging and selinux support
<seele> does it make sense to configure all that stuff in a wizard?  it might be annoying to have to go through the process every time you want to make a change
<seele> could you select the OS from a list and then show the relevant options?
<Artemis_Fowl> yes it must apply to other options, too
<Artemis_Fowl> I didn't really get your last question, though
<seele> currently, the only way to configure os-specific options is to use your wizard
<seele> but for an advanced user, wouldnt it be annoying to have to go through the process all the time just to configure one option?
<DaSkreech> hi seele
<Artemis_Fowl> yes indeed
 * DaSkreech waves at Tm_T 
<Tm_T> Nightrose: including money prize
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: hi hi son
<Tm_T> :))
<seele> so as an alternate, could you select the operating system from a drop down and have it show/enable os-specific options to configure?
<Nightrose> Tm_T: wohooo - even nicer ;-)
<seele> e.g. if SE Linux support is installed and you select OpenSuse, provide an option to turn it on or off
<seele> DaSkreech: hihi
<Artemis_Fowl> hmm
<Artemis_Fowl> then it shouldn't be under Boot Options
<seele> yeah
<seele> probably a separate tab
<seele> under operating systems
 * Artemis_Fowl has to find a way to quick-edit entry attributes....
<seele> i dont think there would be enough room under the list to add it
<seele> if it will take a lot of work, for now, you could just put it in the wizard and work on it for the next release
<Artemis_Fowl> yep
<seele> actually, it would probably be in both places anyway
<seele> because when you create a new entry, you would want to configure those options during the wizard
<seele> it's just that you dont want people to have to use the wizard every time they want to tweak an option or look something up
<Artemis_Fowl> what if all possible entry attributes (title, root,kernel, SELinux etc) could be edited from a single window without documentation?
<Artemis_Fowl> w8 to find a screenshot
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: like in the old wireframes: http://obso1337.org/hci/grub/GRUB_Wireframes_Dec_17.pdf
<Artemis_Fowl> page 2
<seele> in a popup menu instead of in a tab?
<seele> er, new dialog
<Artemis_Fowl> yes
<Artemis_Fowl> would that be fine?
<seele> where would you put the button to open the dialog?
<Artemis_Fowl> the dialog would be called from a Quick-Edit button next to Add/Edit/Remove buttons
<seele> hmm.. the only problem is we already have 5 buttons, and i'm not even sure if they will all fit after translation
<Artemis_Fowl> Edit pops up the full Assistant which is documented and offers detailed configuration and Quick Edit only this dialog
<seele> yeah, i dont think two edit buttons is a good idea
<seele> what if there was only one edit, and it was the dialog with all the options
<seele> and you only get the wizard for add?
<Artemis_Fowl> the Edit button could have a popup menu with the items "Full Edit" and "Quick Edit"
<Artemis_Fowl> or something like this
<Artemis_Fowl> I wouldn't like to remove the Full Edit mode
<seele> items as in buttons to more dialogs? or two tabs?
<Artemis_Fowl> when you click the Edit button a menu pops up at the bottom of it like Suggestions'
<Artemis_Fowl> 'Suggestions' button in the wizard*
<seele> yeah, i dont know about that
<seele> it sounds lot more complicated than it needs to be
<seele> and it doesnt act like any of the other system setting modules
<Artemis_Fowl> actually it is not complicated. simply when the user clicks the Edit button he will have to choose whether to use the full-blown assistant or the quick edit dialog
<Artemis_Fowl> but indeed it is no common practice
<Artemis_Fowl> but I have no other ideas atm
<seele> short term just put all the options in the wizard and we can figure out how to break them out later
<seele> i dont like the idea of having to go three screens deep just to find a configuration option
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: one good reason to include the "Full Edit" option is that some entry attributes such as maps cannot be edited through the Quick-Edit dialog
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: they wouldn't fit
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: and map support is vital. I had way too many requests for such a feature to ignore it
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it is necessary for Windows dual-booting when Windows isn't on a master hard disk
<dinosaur-rus> who is a maintainer of Qt4 packages?
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: we are
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: well, since Qt 4.4 Assistant uses ("by default") new help format, I think it'd be a good idea to put old HTML docs into separate package as keeping the docs in both formats seems to be wasting of disk space
<Riddell> fabo: what do you think of ^^ ?
<nixternal> Nightrose: you can mv ~/.kde4 somewhere and then log back in to KDE 4...guarantee everything works then :)
<Nightrose> nixternal: will try after i fixed kopete ;-)
<DaSkreech> kopete r brok?
<Nightrose> jep big time unfortunately for me
<DaSkreech> what's it doing?
<Nightrose> tab handeling is broken in 4.0.4 and it constantly crashes on me due to http://commit-digest.org/issues/2008-04-20/moreinfo/798338/ i assume
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<Nightrose> fixed package building now in pbuilder
 * Nightrose crosses fingers
<DaSkreech> I installed 4.0.4 last night the apt-cache policy says 4.0.4 all the apps say 4.0.3
<Nightrose> yea known problem
<DaSkreech> But koepte was crashing like krazy in 4.0.3 for me so lets see if that changes
<Nightrose> hehe
<DaSkreech> near 70% of the time I shutdown jut clicking that buton made kopete crash
<Nightrose> oO
<DaSkreech> or if I sent someone a file and they decided not to accept (that happens more than I remember) it would crash
<Nightrose> you shouldn't send so many files then :P
<DaSkreech> No people just should accept them :-P
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * nixternal kicks archive.ubuntu.com right in its arse!
<Nightrose> heh tell me about it...
<DaSkreech> 12 k /s :-(
<nixternal> 0k/s
<nixternal> it doesn't even work for me
<smarter> 239kB/s :p
<smarter> hint: use a different mirror
<nixternal> I am using mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu now
<smarter> Riddell: "   * Remove build-dep on libdvdread" << does that mean that k3b can no longer burn/extract DVD?
<nixternal> I get anywhere between 1MB/s to 2MB/s
<Riddell> smarter: libdvdread3 has always been in universe as far as I know
<smarter> Riddell: so k3b was not really built with it?
<Riddell> smarter: it never has been
<DaSkreech> k3b is in work for 4.1 I think
<smarter> ok, thanks
<nixternal> manchicken: your KDE/Qt Perl bindings issues may be a thing of the past...I have interested a couple of people from the PerlMongers group to work on them
<nixternal> one of this is Josh if you ever met him, he is the new PR person for the Perl Foundation
<nixternal> s/this/them
<manchicken> Ooh?
<manchicken> That would be nice.
<manchicken> Josh McAdams?
<nixternal> ya
<manchicken> Yeah, I used to work with him.  Top-notch guy.
<manchicken> One of the best folks to know.
<nixternal> groovy, so you trust his work then
<manchicken> Without question.
<nixternal> nice...well if you are interested, maybe you could talk to him about it and what not..as I believe you have tried playing with the bindings
<nixternal> I got to meet those guys at Flourish..they all came in for my KDE 4 talk, and I complained during the plasmoid talk about Perl bindings and what not :)
<nixternal> see, crying does help!
<manchicken> The fundamental problem is tying Perl to C++ with Qt templates.
<nixternal> I think it is high time I go back and try to relearn Perl the correct way...do you recommend any books for this (O'Reilly since they are free for me?)
<manchicken> Learning Perl is a good one.
<nixternal> k
<manchicken> I learned Perl with Emacs and the pocket reference.
<nixternal> that's cuz you are insane
<nixternal> you obviously had no life before meeting your wife :p
<nixternal> I'm a poet and dun even know it
<DaSkreech> emacs \o/
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Funny neither do we :)
<manchicken> Um... most geeks don't.
<nixternal> I am going to the Cubs game tomorrow, so I have a bit of a life :)
<nixternal> my brother's new nickname is "Hollywood"
<manchicken> You're not a very good geek then.
<nixternal> he got us setup at the Skydeck on Sheffield
<nixternal> and we are traveling via limo
<nixternal> all free! food and drink included!
<nixternal> granted from the skydeck the players will look like ants, but the food and drink will be good :)
 * nixternal hopes they have something other than budweiser, miller, and old style
<DaSkreech> Who really goes to baseball to see the players?
 * nixternal does
<nixternal> I love baseball
<manchicken> Sorry, Cubs aren't worth that much money.
<DaSkreech> free? :)
<nixternal> Cubs are my heros
<manchicken> You have losers as heros?  That explains a lot :P
<nixternal> to the world series they go!
<manchicken> And by world series, you mean they go to the cubby bear to watch two other teams play?
<nixternal> I was raised a Detroit Tigers and Chicago Cubs fan...but I enjoy the national league more because they make the pitchers bat
<nixternal> manchicken: come on, this is the 100 year anniversary...the world series is in the bag
<nixternal> you know that MLB has already set it up
<manchicken> Yeah... the body bag.
<nixternal> we have Fukudome, and no I didn't just cuss and it isn't pronounced like it looks either
<nixternal> still the funniest was the lady on CBS Chicago who pronounced it Fuk u do me
<nixternal> and not fooka dome a
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Cubby hole fans must love her
<nixternal> there is no better game or stadium
<DaSkreech> BirdsNest
<nixternal> I mean for a team that does so bad, season tickets are always sold out in advance
<nixternal> I like sitting up though at the game, don't like the box seats down either 1st base or 3rd base lines....line drives and broken bats are dangerous
<Riddell> apachelogger, Czessi: anyone ordered kubuntu-kde4 CDs for linuxtag?
<DaSkreech> hi jjesse
<Czessi> Riddell: yes, juliux ordered 2000 kubuntu cds for linuxtag via torsten spindler
<Czessi> Riddell: kde3 and kde4
<Riddell> torsten spindler? not sure what he has to do with CDs but ok
<Czessi> Riddell: i asked again. juliux ordered kde3 and kde4 via tetet, shipit and canonical marketing. cds will be send directly to ,esse berlin
<Czessi> Riddell:  ,esse berlin => messe berlin => masses berlin
<jjesse> hello DaSkreech
<Riddell> Czessi: groovy
<_Sime> sebas: ping
<seele> ok!  done with meetings for the day and one more day till the weekend
 * seele falls over.  it was a rough week.
 * Riddell puts soft matt under where seele is falling onto
<seele> a blankie would be nice too!
<Arby> Riddell: I'm strugggling to build kdevelop binary. any idea what would cause http://paste.ubuntu.com/11005/
<Arby> something wrong in the configure file related to libtool
<Arby> but it's above my skill level
<Arby> as an aside, has anybody had success getting an intrepid pbuilder to work.
<Arby> I tried a few days ago without success
<Riddell> Arby: hrm, tricky.  tried make -f admin/Makefile.common ?
<Arby> trying
<Riddell> or better, make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Riddell> Arby: can't say I have, chroot only
<Arby> first one is running
<Arby> fair enough, just curious
<Arby> Riddell: debian/patches/common has a script update.sh that automatically updates some patches regarding libtool and autotools
<Arby> I've run this script
<Arby> just wondering if that's the problem
<Riddell> could be
<Arby> make -f admin/Makefile.common completes without errors
<Arby> suggests running ./configure, should I follow on or try make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Riddell> go with make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Arby> ok
<LaserJock> nixternal: ping?
<Arby> Riddell: make -f debian/rules buildprep goes to completion, what's next?
<Riddell> Arby: debuild ?
<Arby> ok
<LaserJock> does anybody know if there's a package for ksynaptics? I thought there was but I can't find it now
<Arby> Riddell: sorry for all the neophyte questions, still learning
<seele> |Artemis_Fowl|: did you have any more questions about the wireframes?
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: I will. but I have to code a little. it's about 1-2 weeks since I last coded
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: I need my code dose :-)
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: is there a reason why 'Make Fallback' is on the left of 'Make Default' and not vice versa?
<seele> |Artemis_Fowl|: typo, i forgot to put it there.. which brings up the problem of not having any space to put it
<smarter_> Riddell: could you please upload desktop-effects-kde?
<seele> oh wait.. i misunderstood your question
<seele> |Artemis_Fowl|: no, there was no reason why i ordered it that way
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: ok I'll put Default first
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: it sounds more reasonable to me
<Riddell> smarter_: I don't have time to package it currently, do you have it as a package?
<seele> |Artemis_Fowl|: sure, i dont think it makes a difference either way
<smarter_> Riddell: sure, let me do a bzr builddeb ;)
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: y. mere details...
<Arby> Riddell: I think that's got it. still building but gone further than before
<Riddell> Arby: great
<Arby> got a sec to explain what that that command did
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: btw, in the Wireframes you include a Defaults button (from the SystemSettings)
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: turning on/off these buttons is possible
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: should I make use of such a button?
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: there are no *defaults*
<seele> |Artemis_Fowl|: i thought any time a kernel was updated the GRUB config was updated
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: and so?
<seele> |Artemis_Fowl|: that should be the Default?
<seele> the purpose of the Defaults button is a "factory restore" of whatever options for that module
<jjesse> does the "defaults" work?
<seele> in most cases, that is the original configuration file, but in this case it would be the updated config from the package update
<jjesse> i thought it just reset to the last change from when you opened up the system setting
<smarter_> Riddell: here it is: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: ah ok. can restore to the original config
<seele> jjesse: i'm pretty sure its supposed to be a factory reset, and lots of people were confused because they thought it was a last saved
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: a backup is taken the very first time
<seele> |Artemis_Fowl|: ok good.  i believe that is what the Defaults button is for
<jjesse> seele: i would argue they don't always work that way then
<seele> jjesse: probably not
<jjesse> at least on my system
 * |Artemis_Fowl| never uses the Defaults button
<seele> i dont know which modules use it correctly or not, i just know what the Defaults button is supposed to do
<jjesse> i used the default button because i thoght they brought them back to the original Kubuntu configuratoin
<jjesse> and stoped as soon as i realized they didn't
<seele> because no one knew it wasn't a Load Last Save
<seele> hum.. maybe it was changed in kubuntu then?
<seele> this was a discussion for probably 2 years ago with kde-usability
<nixternal> LaserJock: pong?
<smarter_> Riddell: uh wait, I put hardy instead of intrepid
<Riddell> I can fix that
<smarter_> okay, thanks
<Riddell> smarter_: looks good otherwise, uploading
<smarter_> I'll just fix it in the bzr branch
 * _Sime just saw the "printer setup" bubble thingy in hardy. WAY COOL!
<LaserJock> nixternal: nvm, I was trying to figure out how to adjust touchpad prefrences in KDE but I ended up just editing xorg.conf anyway
<LaserJock> nixternal: Kubuntu's rockin' my socks off today. First time I've tried it on Hardy
<smarter_> Riddell: If you have some time, kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts is also ready for upload: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kks
<nixternal> http://chi.ubuntu-us.org/
<nixternal> check out my pimpin' monitor on the right
<nixternal> included KDE 4 and KDE 3 images in it
<DaSkreech> with compiz!
<DaSkreech> Would the new Vbox come in backports?
<crimsun> it hasn't entered intrepid yet
<DaSkreech> ok
<nixternal> DaSkreech: you can grab the new vbox for hardy from their website
<jjesse> nice monitor nixternal
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I missed that I only saw a tarball
<Arby> woo, kdevelop built successfully at last :)
<Nightrose> hmmm anyone who can tell me what is wrong with my pbuilder? http://lydiapintscher.de/tmp/kopete.txt
<stdin> Nightrose: not pbuilder, Qt4.4. doesn't seem to set QT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR, you need to pass "-DQT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR=/usr/include/qt4" to cmake
<stdin> should be something for it in the debian/rules file
<Nightrose> stdin: hmmm ok... why does this compile without my patch?
<Nightrose> (i assume it does since it is in the archive)
<stdin> Nightrose: because it was compiled against Qt4.3?
<Nightrose> hmmmmpf
<Nightrose> fun
<Nightrose> thx stdin
<nixternal> http://tv.timbormans.com <- that is pretty cool...it is a youtube + last.fm mashup...enter your last.fm username at top, and it will play the videos to your songs
<jjesse> that's cool
<Nightrose> stdin: so what to do? i have a debdiff but have no idea if it works or not - should i try to make it compile against Qt4.4?
<stdin> Nightrose: if it's going to go into hardy-backports or intrepid, then you don't have much choice
<Nightrose> ok thx
<Nightrose> and i thought once a patch was going to be simple... :P
<DaSkreech> Intrepid will be based solely on trunk and not the 4.0 branch correct?
<stdin> Nightrose: add "-DQT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR=/usr/include/qt4" to DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS in debian/rules if it's using cdbs
<Nightrose> will try
<Riddell> DaSkreech: 4.1
<Riddell> _Sime: wooga
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Yes Sorry :) but there isn't a 4.1 branch yet so till then it will be tracking trunk ?
<DaSkreech> and not have any of the 4.0 branch ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: right
<DaSkreech> Cool
<DaSkreech> nixternal: what's the likelihood of ars running a Kubuntu review alongside an Ubuntu ?
 * Riddell wonders how nixternal would know
<nixternal> DaSkreech: I can make a couple of calls, about all I can do
<nixternal> our KDE insider is pretty much KDE, but I can talk to Flav for some pull on a Kubuntu article
 * Nightrose hugs stdin 
<Nightrose> looks like it is working now
<stdin> :)
<Nightrose> let's see if I get a package... ;-)
<Nightrose> hmm nope - kget doesn't want to play nice
<nixternal> kget plays nice for me :p
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Maybe you canhelp. What do I need to get my sound hardware to turn up in System Settings -> Sound
<Nightrose> nixternal: haha then tell me how i can make it play nice here as well ;-) http://lydiapintscher.de/tmp/kopete.txt
<Czessi> Nightrose: pls send me your .diff.gz and .dsc
<Nightrose> Czessi: k - will upload them in a sec
<Czessi> ok
<Nightrose> Czessi: http://lydiapintscher.de/tmp
<Czessi> thx
<Nightrose> :)
<stdin> Nightrose: looks like libqt4-dev has a missing dep on libxrender-dev
<Nightrose> trying
<DaSkreech> Neat Koffice A7
<Serega> hi there
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-09
 * nixternal is getting kind of nervous getting ready to perform his final business analysis presentation
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Buck up!
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> Imagine they are the cubs and you are trying to convince them to come over to your house and autograph your walls
<nixternal> this is huge
<nixternal> it is 75% of my final grade
<DaSkreech> are you ready?
<nixternal> always ready
<DaSkreech> Then Pwn them :)
<nixternal> hehe
 * DaSkreech gives nixternal  a shirt that read PWNED Back: Like KDE4 Vs Win95
<Serega> python-kde4 package has inconsistent Homepage field
<stdin> they changed their entire site recently, bug report + patch please :)
<Serega> stdin: may I just patch? ;)
<Serega> stdin: more - I found a bug in pykde4 itself and willing to fix it now as it blocks my gdebi-kde4
<Serega> will I be able to upload such fix to hardy updates?
 * Serega will send the patch to upstream too os course
<stdin> probably, that's where bug fixes should go
<Serega> woohoo
<JontheEchidna> Turns out all of these KDE 4.0.4 regressions aren't KDE's fault, they're Qt's.
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/228432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228432 in ubuntu "kde 4.0.4 got conflicts with Qt 4.4" [Undecided,New]
 * Serega wonders when ubotu have got the double 't' in his name
<stdin> Serega: when the operator of ubotu decided to abruptly leave and kill ubotu
<Serega> ubutu died long live ubottu! :)
<Serega> s/ubutu/ubotu/
<stdin> not only does it live, put I've patched the hell out of it :p
<stdin> and learnt python in the process
<nosrednaekim> yes! Project Neon rocKs!
<JontheEchidna> +1
<vorian> jdavies: done :)
 * vorian waves
<Tm_T> interesting, I can't find any information about KDM, when it doesn't apply settings, or rather, kcontrol module doesn't save settings to the right place apparently
<Tm_T> and I don't know where it does save them
<sebbar> hi, will there be a kde3 version of the next kubuntu or was hardy the last one?
<buz> i think some update last night or this morning (Europe) broke lyx, i know it was working yesterday morning
<buz> now it segfaults
<\sh> buz, hardy?
<buz> with -updates and -proposed
<\sh> oh -proposed...
<buz> figured its best to report it before it goes any further :P
<buz> have not seen any other ill effects so far, though
<\sh> i don't see any uploads to -proposed from yesterday...only -security
<buz> well i obviously have security active as well
<\sh> sorry..only linux-restricted-modules and envyng-core
<\sh> in -proposed
<\sh> buz, but even in -security nothing kde related or tex related
<buz> then why did it stop working
<buz> lemme see maybe i got the timeframe wrong
<buz> sorry, must have broken in the past 40h, not 24h
<\sh> buz, ok kdebase in -proposed
<\sh> buz, kdebase 3.5.9 that is
<buz> lyx does not link against kde IIRC
<buz> nope does not
<buz> qt only
<\sh> no...no qt upload to -proposed/-security/-updates
<buz> now i am confused
 * \sh <--- gone ----> meeting
<buz> there was an apparmor upgrade
<buz> 2008-05-08 07:45:33 install libqtcore4 <none> 4.4.0-1ubuntu1~hardy1
<buz> that's weird
<buz> that's the qt 4.4.0 upgrade
<buz> so much for no qt upgrade :P
<buz> lets see if rebuilding lyx helps...
<buz> recompiling does not seem to help
<\sh> buz, that's backport
<\sh> buz, -proposed, -updates, -security doesn't have any ~<distro> tag behind the package revision
<Riddell> vorian: poke poke
<Arby> Riddell: thanks for all the uploads, just seen the flurry of e-mails
<Riddell> seems some got rejected when I first uploaded them
<vorian> heya Riddell
<Riddell> vorian: was looking at your 9MB torrent-kde4 patch
<Riddell> ktorrent-kde4
<vorian> :D
<vorian> it is bigggg
<Riddell> vorian: if it's a new upstream probably best to make the diff against the current .orig.tar and upload the .orig.tar too
<Riddell> "Fix infinite loop in DHT code" where is that fix?
<Riddell> "Limits (and control dialogue) fix" likewise
<vorian> OK, I can do that
<vorian> in the upstream changelog
<Riddell> ah, right, I see
<vorian> I will resubmit the diff this afternoon
<Riddell> vorian: also it should be merged with debian, they have 3.1~beta1+dfsg.1-1 in experimental
<Riddell> I expect we could just sync that
<vorian> hmmm, interesting
<Riddell> oh, no
<Riddell> different name
<Riddell> but that's probably the only change
<vorian> I'll work on a merge for it then, this afternoon :)
<Riddell> vorian: I'll upload a new kde4libs shortly that uses /usr so we should be able to take packages like that direct from debian
<vorian> excellent!
 * vorian must depart for the paying job now
 * Arby looks alarmed at the large number of 'failed to build' emails in his inbox 
<Arby> Riddell: looks like I stuffed up kdelibs, haven't had time to read the logs yet
<buz> \sh: so i should get rid of backports?
<Arby> seems to be lots of 'error while opening "/include/kde.pot" for reading: No such file or directory'
<Arby> I'll look a this more when I get time but that's likely to be a few days now
<\sh> buz, I dunno...
<buz> doesnt seem to work
<buz> ah well for the time being i can do with a virtualbox instance. just need to change a few words in an existing doc
<nixternal> mornin'
<Nightrose> heya nixternal :)
<Hobbsee> heya :)
<Nightrose> weather is fantastic here - you should move! ;-)
<Nightrose> just went for a walk
<jdavies> it's raining here
<Nightrose> (reply to nixternal's twitter)
<Nightrose> awww jdavies :/
<Nightrose> you should move too then
<Nightrose> ;-)
<jdavies> Nightrose: nein, wir brauchen der Regen
<nixternal> well, it is 51f (you can convert that if need be), but they are saying afternoon showers...which means my city walkin' will be a bit wet possibly
<Nightrose> jdavies: den ;-)
<Nightrose> but yea
<jdavies> Nightrose: I forgot if it was masc/fem/neutral
<Nightrose> ;-) "der regen" so masculine
<Nightrose> Regen even
<jdavies> ja
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: ping
<nixternal> to the game I go! if you watch the Chicago Cubs, look for me wearing my Ubuntu garb...right field, on top of one of the building
<nixternal> later!
<Nightrose> have fun nixternal
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: check these screenshots out and when I come back later tell me your opinion. I think they are ok
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1302188_oajra/KGRUBEditor34.png
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1302186_xifm8/KGRUBEditor35.png
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1302185_hkqm8/KGRUBEditor36.png
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1302187_gptdp/KGRUBEditor37.png
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1302184_nruom/KGRUBEditor38.png
<|Artemis_Fowl|> seele: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1302183_nlocm/KGRUBEditor39.png
<jdavies> that looked WRONG for a second
<Riddell> Arby: hrm
<Riddell> Arby: that .po stuff is fiddly
<Riddell> the kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff patch didn't apply, but it does when I run it locally
<stdin> people seem to be blaming Qt4.4 for... everything. bug 228432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228432 in ubuntu "kde 4.0.4 got conflicts with Qt 4.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228432
<Riddell> stdin: they're probably right
<stdin> Riddell: I've no clue what to do about it though
<stdin> or even if we can do anything about it
<Riddell> not really
<Riddell> stdin: tell them to report the bug on qt if it's a qt bug
<stdin> right-o
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: all of the image links are the same?
<seele> and the tabs need to be on the top by default
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: they are different screenshots
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yy I will fix it
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I would create a screencast but I'm on KDE 4.1
<Artemis_Fowl> so screenshots atm
<seele> oh.. its not just the number that is different
<seele> i just copied and pasted and changed the number from 35-39
<seele> hold on
<seele> is the light blue color in the selection highlight in 38 an error?
<seele> and is the tooltip using your theme colors or did you set that manually?
<seele> i think the default is black text on light yellow background (see knetworksettings)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it's my theme
<seele> ok
<seele> then that is alright as long as it is tied in correctly
<Artemis_Fowl> Artemis_Fowl: and the underlining you see is actually a separator
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: because some properties such as Kernel are composed of certain parts
<seele> no, in 38 how the selected OS is a light blue instead of the dark blue
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: let me see
<seele> if it is an error or on purpose
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ah that's merely how KDE4.1 behaves when hovering an item
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it's not on purpose
<Artemis_Fowl> so, any objections?
<seele> it looks ok so far
<seele> we'll have to talk more about the toolbar functionality and why/who would make backups and copies of their grub configuration
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: in the SystemSettings module there will be no toolbar
<seele> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I think that other than a 'Entries' page and 'Settings' I will have a page with GRUB Tools
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: where I will put Backup and the Install ttols
<Artemis_Fowl> tools*
<_Artemis_Fowl_> seele: u here?
<seele> yes
<_Artemis_Fowl_> seele: since the Default and Fallback options will be moved from General GRUB Settings to the Entries page, how will the user be able to remove default/fallback?
<_Artemis_Fowl_> seele: I mean if the user wants no Default/Fallback, how will he be able to remove it?
<_Artemis_Fowl_> currently only setting is available, not un-setting
<seele> it will be a checkbox on the entries page?
<seele> enable disable?
<seele> does there have to be a defined default or fallback option?
<_Artemis_Fowl_> seele: not really
<seele> does a checkbox work since we are moving it?
<seele> i think that was an oversight on my part.. the old wireframes had the checkbox, but it also had the quick function of changing it on the os list
<_Artemis_Fowl_> hmm
<_Artemis_Fowl_> what do you mean 'does a checkbox work since we are moving it?'
<seele> you said there was no way to reset the default/fallback to none
<seele> a checkbox would be make/dont make default/fallback, no?
<seele> and the option is going in the settings wizard that you already have?
<seele> because it has to be os-specific
<smarter_> Riddell: do you think we can push desktop-effects-kde 0.4.1 to hardy-updates since it's a minor bugfix release?
<Riddell> smarter_: you'd need to create a minimal diff and ask pitti
<smarter_> ok, I'll try
<smarter_> Riddell: what version number should I use? 0.4.0.1?
<Riddell> smarter_: yes
<smarter_> Riddell: should I create a SRU bug report?
<Riddell> smarter: yep
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: hey..... with Neon, can I copy a qtrc from my .kde4 to /opt somewhere to make amarok match the color scheme of kde4?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: should nosrednaekim ask again - copying kdeglobals from .kde4 to .amarok-nightly should do the job ;-)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> thx apachelogger - will keep that in mind
<yuriy> apachelogger: or a symlink for the brave?
<apachelogger> bad idea
<apachelogger> something might have changed in 4.1
<apachelogger> which could possibly break 4.0
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim:[20:58:37] <apachelogger> Nightrose: should nosrednaekim ask again - copying kdeglobals from .kde4 to .amarok-nightly should do the job ;-)
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: awesome! thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> thought there might be some trick like that :)
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: btw
<apachelogger> [21:14:30] <yuriy> apachelogger: or a symlink for the brave?
<apachelogger> [21:14:49] <apachelogger> bad idea
<apachelogger> [21:15:01] <apachelogger> something might have changed in 4.1
<apachelogger> [21:15:08] <apachelogger> which could possibly break 4.0
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: just so you don't do that :P
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> I didn't
<apachelogger> k
<nosrednaekim> NICE!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could you give back https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/strigi/0.5.9-1
 * Riddell wobbles windows with kwin
<Riddell> nixternal: do you thinnk docs are needed for guidance-power-manager in kdereview?
 * Riddell snoozes
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-10
<JontheEchidna> Oh cool, updated Qt packages
 * JontheEchidna nabs
 * JontheEchidna whaps us.archive
<nosrednaekim> dont use the main mirror.... its always so sloooowww.
<JontheEchidna> I'm getting fast speeds, just sometimes it doesn't connect or takes a really long time to connect to
<Hobbsee> Riddell: done
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if you fancy lifting the build priority of qimageblitz, akonadi and soprano too that would be lovely
 * Hobbsee flicks a few switches
<Hobbsee> Riddell: done
<Riddell> super
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Riddell> hi dinosaur-rus, looks like fabo made that change to qt docs that you suggested
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: did he put his packages into the repository? I have qt4-doc 4.4.0-1ubuntu3~hardy1, but HTMLs are still there
<dinosaur-rus> and does anyone know why in KDE 4 interface (except Plasma) fonts are bigger than they should be? I configured everything (KDE 3, KDE 4, Qt 4) to use 8pt font. when I'm in KDE 3, everything's OK (in both KDE 3 and Qt 4 apps), but when I'm in KDE 4 they seem to be somewhere 1-2pt bigger...
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: not yet no
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: ok. any ideas on that font size thing?
<Riddell> nope
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: do you have the same problem or you don't use KDE 3 anymore? :)
<Riddell> right now I'm between KDEs :)
<dinosaur-rus> :)
<dinosaur-rus> oh that buggy KDE 4... :P
<smarter> dinosaur-rus: maybe you've forced the DPI value in KDE3 or 4?
<dinosaur-rus> smarter: no. but it seems that forcing KDE 4 to use 96 DPI value solves the problem...
<dinosaur-rus> oops, libqt4-opengl-dev package is not installable
<Nightrose> Riddell or anyone else who has time: still getting errors when building kdenetwork to fix the kopete bug - this is what i got so far: http://www.lydiapintscher.de/tmp/kopete/
<Nightrose> seems to be missing build dependencies
<Nightrose> I could go on adding them but it looks like another package is missing dependencies - Harald thinks it is libqt4-dev
<Nightrose> can someone enlighten me please? ;-)
<Czessi> Nightrose: it seems to be missing libice-dev, but when you add this libary your debian/control you will get the next error. you must add libxrender-dev, libice-dev, libxft-dev, libxcursor-dev, libsm-dev and libpng12-dev, then kdenetwork builds. i think there is an issue in a kde or qt dev package with the depends
<Nightrose> ok added and rebuilding now
<fabo> Nightrose: libqt4-dev dependencies have been cleaned up in Qt4.4.0~rc1. This isn't an issue but an intended behaviour.
<Nightrose> I see
<Nightrose> thx fabo
<fabo> and in Qt4.4.0, libqt4-opengl-dev was introduced ;)
<Nightrose> will clean up then and upload debdiff
<fabo> so packages that need libqt4-opengl, need to add build-dep on it
<fabo> kdebase-workspace so far
<nixternal> Riddell: guidance needs some documentation that's for sure...whether a man page of a decent readme is needed instead of full documentation
 * nixternal goes back to hanging out with the family somewhere on the southside of chicago
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> everything goes wocka nowadays
<apachelogger> why got qt 4.4 backported?
<apachelogger> why is kdebase-workspace in the main pocket of hardy-backports?
<apachelogger> why is my kdm wallpaper not rendering?
<apachelogger> why is my print dialog not printing?
<apachelogger> why is my systray not updating?
<apachelogger> really
<apachelogger> for post-release updates that's too much borkage IMHO
<Chusslove> _Sime_: ping
<genii> During ./configure of this app here http://lapsus.berlios.de/ I'm getting "Can't find X libraries." libx11-dev is installed, as are xlibs-static-dev, kde4-devel kdelibs5-dev
<jdavies> genii: tried: ./configure --prefix=/usr ?
<genii> jdavies: Not yet. 1 minute, I'll give it a try
<jdavies> genii: it may just be having trouble finding the headers
<genii> Same message.
<genii> Maybe I ned to specify libdir
<smarter_> genii: grep for your error message in the configure script (or the config.log if there's one) and try to find which header it's looking for
<genii> OK, it's looking for kde_x_libraries set to YES or NO which earlier is set by if test "{$x_libraries+set}" = set || test "$x_libraries" = NONE; then   sets kde_x_libraries to value of x_libraries or to NO which is the case here
<genii> Not to YES or NO rather, but to x_libaries or NO
<fdoving> what file does it look for exactly?
<fdoving> you can get xorg-dev - but that's the whole bunch.
<fdoving> org xserver-xorg-dev - which is slilgtly less.
<Serega> when can I dist-upgrade to intrepid and start to use KDE4.1?
<fdoving> if this is for a package, you should try to figure out which packages is needed, and depend on only those, if it's just for compiling for yourself getthing the whole bunch probably won't hurt that much.
<genii> fdoving: Guess I'll get the bunch
<genii> Heh, passes that now but onto missing QT stuff now....
<fdoving> genii: qt3?
<fdoving> genii: libqt3-mt-dev
<genii> fdoving: Yeah, past that, then the KDE headers, passed that. Got it to compile finally
<fdoving> great :)
<genii> Bah. Now I need to figure out how to make it into a plasmoid
 * genii puts on more coffee
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-11
<vorian> evening :)
<ScottK> Good evening.
 * ryanakca loves having to work just so that you can work :)
<uga> Anyone else is seeing stuff like this?
<uga> May 11 16:25:17 dpcuga kernel: [  495.016077] scsi 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Sense not available.
<uga> May 11 16:25:17 dpcuga kernel: [  495.016081] scsi 4:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<uga> sounds like a new issue with hal
<uga> what I wonder is what that "sense not available" means
<uga> uhm... usbfs seems really broken
<uga> hallo? nobody is having issues?
<ryanakca> !patience | uga
<ubottu> uga: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<uga> ryanakca: I know, been in the other side myself. It's just I thought the channel was dead ;)
<ryanakca> uga: hmm... not really what I wanted to tell you, but I'm sure if someone is experiencing it, they'll pipe up within the next day or so... Its a Sunday and most people are enjoying their weekend. Tomorrow night might be a better time to ask... If you think its a bug, then see !bug
<uga> ryanakca: it's been reported ages ago, (2k7 mids) for earlier *buntu versions but no real solutions nor known bugs
<ryanakca> If the bug hasn't been confirmed, you could always do so and try to add as much information to it... *isn't really experienced in regards to the kernel/hal, so I can't really help you, sorry.*
<uga> yes, thanks. Don't worry. I need to figure out what's going on first. This is strange
<uga> I just enabled boot logs. I think I saw something during the boot last time
<yuriy> ok kwin needs to stop leaking memory... it woke me up this morning
<ryanakca> stdin: ping, mind if I merge kio-apt?
<Arby> Riddell: still failing to merge kdevelop, debdiff was rejected (too big)
<Arby> Riddell; stuck with build-deps
<Arby> Riddell: the diff is http://paste.ubuntu.com/11446/
<Arby> Riddell: specifically the version differences
<Arby> Riddell: normally I would have chosen debian but there was some disagreement in #ubuntu-motu over the right decision
<Arby> Riddell: basically it's your call :)
<Arby> then I might try to sort kdelibs build failure
<ScottK> Arby: Is there a debian changelog entry mentioning why it was changed from 3.5.8 to 3.5.9?
<Arby> ScottK: not that I can find, let me double check
<Arby> ScottK: libdb4.6-dev, python2.5 were upgraded previously by r1ddell, the others aren't mentioned that I can find
<Riddell> hi Arby
<Riddell> we want python2.5
<Arby> ah the man himself
<Riddell> looks like libdb-dev just brings in libdb4.6-dev, so fine to use libdb-dev
<Riddell> Arby: kdelibs has compiled
<Arby> Riddell: oh, what changed?
<ScottK> I'm kind of suprised Debian hasn't changed to Python 2.5 yet.
<Riddell> took me a couple of tries those, fiddly stuff is that .pot
<Riddell> Arby: I had to add a couple of missing files, I expect it was my fault rather than yours
<Arby> Riddell: it's kdelibs4-dev libcvsservice-dev  that were causing the kdevelop confusion
<Arby> Riddell: well that's cheered me up, it's been a trying afternoon :)
<Riddell> kdelibs4-dev doesn't matter, go with debian's
<Riddell> likewise libcvsservice-dev
<Arby> Riddell: ok
<Arby> Riddell: while your here, ktorrent also failed to build on several architectures
<Arby> any thoughts?
<Arby> lots of debian/rules:3: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/foo: No such file or directory errors
<Riddell> missing build dep on cdbs
<Arby> right, thanks
<Arby> Riddell: what's the procedure for failed to build, do I make a new debdiff and attach it to the merge bug?
<Riddell> yep
<Arby> thanks
<ryanakca> Riddell: Mind if I merge kio-apt?
<Riddell> ryanakca: please do
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies, and have you heard back from Ng? Last I heard, he was stuck in a datacenter, and he hasn't replied to me since
<uga> ryanakca: heh, sorry, I had to away myself for a while, but.. I can't even get logs properly. I enabled boot logs and bootogd is enabled, but it doesnt' save anything to /var/log/boot
<uga> is that meant to be normal?
<ScottK> Arby: I'd also suggest going back and looking at how that build-dep got missed.  Did you test build the package before sending the debdiff?
<Arby> ScottK: yes
<ryanakca> uga: don't know, sorry
 * ryanakca -> lunch
<Arby> I always do
<ScottK> Arby: How did you build it?
<Arby> if I remember right debuild -S and then pdebuild
<Arby> could be a non-clean pbuilder
<ScottK> Does pdebuild start from a clean chroot each time (I don't use it).
<Arby> I'll sort it shortly
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> That's a pretty basic one to miss.
<Arby> I don't know how it happened, I wouldn't have uploaded if it didn't build
<Arby> anyway, I'll fix it now
<Riddell> ryanakca: nothing
<ScottK> Arby: Who uploaded it for you?
<Arby> ScottK: Riddell I think, I've lost the bug report somehow
<ScottK> OK
<Arby> found it, yes it was
<uga> Riddell: I found a bug, found how to workaround it, but dunno why
<uga> it seems the service odccm, if installed, fails to boot properly. It says "libhal_ctx_init failed with D-Bus error"
<uga> if the bootup goes on, not a single usbfs systems work
<uga> now, if after the process one starts up the service, it works fine, and now I can see the usbfs devices again
<uga> so it seems the odccm service is defaulted to start too early in the bootup process
<ryanakca> Riddell: Since kio-apt didn't want to download from MoM/DaD, I merged kiosktool. However, Someone started merging it a week or so ago and hasn't updated the bug report with the merge/etc... so should I attach mine or just wait for him/her to attach theirs?
<fdoving> ryanakca: i'd say attach yours, can't waste time waiting. that's my vote anyway :)
<ryanakca> fdoving: ok, thanks
<stdin> smarter: ping
<smarter> pong stdin
<stdin> smarter: any idea if we still need that Xrender patch for bespin?
<stdin> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=1880523&group_id=201276&atid=976907
<ubottu> Sourceforge bug 1880523 "Does not link against libXrender.so" [Pri: 5,Closed]
<smarter> I think so, I packaged a new upstream snapshot here if you want to have a look: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~smarter/bespin/ubuntu
<smarter> The build-deps probably have to be adapted for Qt 4.4, I'll do it next week(I'm missing time and a good computer atm) and upload it to revu
<smarter> my main computer just died and I'm stuck on an asus EEE
<smarter> stdin: you wanted to do some changes in the packaging?
<stdin> I was just wondering about it really, the email from sourceforge reminded me about it
<Chusslove> _Sime_: ping
<smarter> stdin: ok, I'll check ;)
<yuriy> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3460 hmm the suggested packages thing would be an interesting addition to add/remove programs
<yuriy> mornfall: hi. have you had a chance to look at the last patches i sent?
<ryanakca> Someone with upload access to main, see merged kiosktool bug #227485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227485 in kiosktool "Please merge kiosktool 1.0-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227485
<yuriy> anybody else have kwin leaking memory since the upgrade to 4.0.4?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-04
<apachelogger> Lure: are you going to organize a discussion about l10n @ uds
<Lure> apachelogger: I am not attending uds
<Lure> apachelogger: we need to find one of the kubuntu attendees and get him up to speed on topic to discuss this with rosetta
<apachelogger> that didn't work out last time
<Lure> apachelogger: important thing is that we need to have a spec which is then milestoned for karmic
<Lure> this is the only way to move forward, otherwise we will not get enough attention during the cycle
<apachelogger> hm, believe me, I am quite good at getting attention
<Lure> apachelogger: it is not just attention, but also time from rosetta developers to get things done
 * Lure hates shitty irc connection from work
<apachelogger> Lure: a spec doesn't ensure that either, it's not like anyone has to sign anything to accept the spec
<apachelogger> it's nothing but a written description of what someone is going to do in a somewhat predefined time frame
<Pepeg> hi everybody
<Lure> apachelogger: spec is at least on radar screen of mgmt with some clear ownership
<Lure> apachelogger: at least for canonical employees, it means that they are accountable for ;-)
<apachelogger> not if the management says that they have to spend their time on something more important :P
<apachelogger> that said, they are understaffed so it is doubtable they even would commit to getting it done for karmic
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> Lure: if you find someone to discuss this @ uds all the better
<Pepeg> I don't know if it's the right place to ask, but hum I'm trying to create a small kde4 app using cmake and I've got some trouble to build it...
<Pepeg> I wonder if someone could help me there, or if there is a place to get some help
<Pepeg> I searched for a few hours over the net but still...
<apachelogger> mkdir build; cd build; cmake ..; make; sudo make install
<Pepeg> I managed to build it successfully a few weeks or months ago, but I reinstalled my system and I've got trouble with cmake now
<apachelogger> if that doesn't work please consult the support channel #kubuntu or #kde :)
<Pepeg> okay I'll do that thanks
<Pepeg> (and no it doesn't work :p)
<eagles0513875> whose understaffed
<jussi01> eagles0513875: ?
<eagles0513875> apache was having a discussion and said someone is understaffed
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there already a fix for the "packagekit-needs-fork" bug?
<apachelogger> also ... for the packagekit-cant-upgrade-if-new-package-is-needed
<eagles0513875> there is more wrong with it then what was mentioned
<eagles0513875> Riddell: anything that needs testing for karmic let me know
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ping
<eagles0513875> hey JontheEchidna loved the interview you did on kubuntu-de
<JontheEchidna> glad you liked it
<eagles0513875> learned alot bout you as well as jaunty
<eagles0513875> you put me to shame im almost 22 and i cant do nearly half as much as you can
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: are you busy right now
<udoeverything> Hiho. Any1 in need of help with something?
<JontheEchidna> not really, just woke up
<eagles0513875> udoeverything: well can you test something for me
<udoeverything> sure
<udoeverything> what shall I do?
<eagles0513875> can you take a look at bug 176114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176114 in kdebase "[Konqueror 3.5.8] Ad Block Plus doesn't work after list upgrade" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176114
<eagles0513875> try duplicate please and respond upstream if you can or cannot replicate it
<eagles0513875> plz and ty
<eagles0513875> udoeverything: hope you dont mind i would do it but im busy and stressing with exams atm
<udoeverything> upstream, as in bugs.kde?
<eagles0513875> the upstream bug report is linked to the launchpad one
<udoeverything> kk
 * udoeverything goes reading 
<eagles0513875> thanks udoeverything
<udoeverything> eagles0513875: where do I get KDE3 Konqi?
<eagles0513875> udoeverything: the person wants to know if you can replicate the bug with the latest version of konq on kde 4.2
<JontheEchidna> we would want to try to reproduce with KDE4 konq
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875:  really, you should test first before upstreaming the bug :/
<udoeverything> oh, doh :) now I get it
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: it was on the wishlist
<eagles0513875> someone mislabled that bug as wish list but ill do that before upstreaming
<eagles0513875> if i can get wubi setup on  my desktop
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> sup?
<udoeverything> eagles0513875: cannot reproduce. Konqi4 is fine
<eagles0513875> udoeverything: ok ill inform upstream
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: error 500 when trying to access your wiki you were working on yesterday
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: #canonical-sysadmins
<udoeverything> anybody else need help?
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: it takes me to a channel where i am the only one in there
<apachelogger> what the heck
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is there some known bug in kpc?
<JontheEchidna> kpc? It's too early in the morning for acronymns, it seems
<apachelogger> kpixmapcache
<apachelogger> every plasma theme causes 120 mib cache files
<apachelogger> man
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<apachelogger> that filelight pre-stable is awful crap
 * eagles0513875 hands JontheEchidna a pot of coffee
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kpc == the thingy that makes your kde not die because of all the fancy oxygen work :P
 * eagles0513875 thought all that oxygen work gave kde life
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: anyway, we should look into this
<apachelogger> I have 1.9 GiB of kpc data
<apachelogger> mostly 120 MiB sized plasma themes
<apachelogger> that is a quite fatal flaw IMHO
<JontheEchidna> I know there was recently a Qt bug uncovered where it wouldn't delete pixmaps. Ever.
<JontheEchidna> Which is why so many people had plasma memory leaks
<JontheEchidna> maybe kpc is caching all these never-deleted pixmaps?
<apachelogger> possible
<apachelogger> but why would every plasma theme usie the same amount of space then
 * apachelogger thinks that a) the cache size should be lowered and b) the cache should be deleted when switching to another theme
<JontheEchidna> standardized amount of theme elements? Or maybe they all hit the upper limit of the cache eventually?
<apachelogger> I really didn't use that many themes for that long :D
 * apachelogger diggs to desktop
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r--  1 me me 121M 2009-05-04 13:59 plasma_theme_air.data
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r--  1 me me  33M 2009-05-04 13:59 plasma_theme_air.index
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r--  1 me me 121M 2009-05-04 13:59 plasma_theme_MistMID.data
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r--  1 me me  33M 2009-05-04 13:59 plasma_theme_MistMID.index
<apachelogger> what is way too much cache, even for my liking
<eagles0513875> O_O im not liking the sizes either of em
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: the amarok-dbg package in kubuntu-experimental is still missing some things amarok crashed on me and still got an unusable backtrace
<apachelogger> explain
<eagles0513875> for some reason when amarok crashed on me i got the dialogue box saying the backtrace is useless granted it looks like there is a decent backtrace
<eagles0513875> if it happens again ill post you the backtrace and see what you think
<eagles0513875> there is a major issue in logout script that keeps causing something to cancel my logout
<eagles0513875> same with shutdown
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: got time to put your core-dev hat on and sponsor bug 334657 for jaunty-proposed?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/334657/+text)
<JontheEchidna> oh, whoops
<JontheEchidna> I put jaunty-updates as the series in the changelog
<eagles0513875> where can i get support for wubi
<nhnFreespirit_> heya
 * nhnFreespirit_ comes to yell at apachelogger a little
<nhnFreespirit_> apachelogger: the updated qtscriptbindings package still does not work
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> there is a typo
<apachelogger> so much for putting apachelogger under pressure to get if fixed, huh :P
<nhnFreespirit_> heh
<eagles0513875> nhnFreespirit_: you still having any issues with the amarok-dbg package cuz im still getting usless backtraces so it said
<nhnFreespirit_> my /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/script dir is still empty after the update
<nhnFreespirit_> eagles0513875: dunno
<apachelogger> nhnFreespirit_: I typed libt :D
<nhnFreespirit_> apachelogger: oh
<eagles0513875> i had a crash earlier and it told me the backtrace was useless granted it had some usefull information next backtrace i get ill pastbin for feedback
<apachelogger> nhnFreespirit_: ppa3 should be our lucky version
<nhnFreespirit_> apachelogger: indeed, all the files are nicely in /usr/libt/....
<nhnFreespirit_> :-)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: as they say 3rd times the charm lol
<apachelogger> well, I still don't like the package any bit
<apachelogger> nhnFreespirit_: ppa build queue is backed up till next year
 * apachelogger is wondering what happened to the other ppa buildds
<nhnFreespirit_> apachelogger: ouvh
<nhnFreespirit_> more servers?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I guess the typo hit there hard too...
<apachelogger> nhnFreespirit_: there were twice as many at some point
<apachelogger> no clue what happened
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I hope you testbuilt?
<JontheEchidna> yus, I put in a PPA
<apachelogger> I also hope that patch is not regressing anything
<JontheEchidna> then changed the version/series
<apachelogger> you know our luck with suse patches
<JontheEchidna> it does disable the new, faulty vertical RBG/BGR filter
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wrong series btw
<JontheEchidna> but otherwise it is corrupted font city if that is set
<apachelogger> series should be -proposed
<apachelogger> from there it only gets copied to -updates
<JontheEchidna> [08:35:54] <JontheEchidna> oh, whoops
<JontheEchidna> [08:36:07] <JontheEchidna> I put jaunty-updates as the series in the changelog
<apachelogger> ah, right :P
<JontheEchidna> I'm re-source-building the package, but if you just want to change that before signing the package, that's fine too
<apachelogger> already did
<JontheEchidna> ok, cool
 * JontheEchidna knew that bug 365285 would happen eventually...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365285 in kdebase "background image distorted at login screen" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365285
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I find the version number weird
<apachelogger> why not ubuntu4.1?
<JontheEchidna> That is probably more correct. I'm just used to our backported KDE packages with ~seriesn ending up in updates
<ScottK> BTW, if you accidentally put -updates as the upload target and an archive admin doesn't notice and accept it, the package really does go direct to -updates with no testing.
<ScottK> FYI.
 * apachelogger shudders
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ~seriesN is usually for backports.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, it is a SRU no backport :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, just a mind-slip there
<ScottK> apachelogger: It was only Spamassassin on Dapper, so not a big deal.
 * ScottK really goes away now.
<Oceanwatcher_> There are some things that seem to have been left out of Kubuntu when I compare it to the standard KDE. Does anyone have a list of that and a reason why things were dropped?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thanks for the sponsor, I plan to go for core-dev soonish
 * JontheEchidna steps out for 20 mins
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher_: can you be more specific?
<Oceanwatcher_> Hi a|wen :-) Yes. The buttons to change position of multiple monitors are gone in the Display settings. The whole module for partitioning harddisks is gone.
<seele> qtparted? i dont think that is part of kde base is it?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher_: for the partionmanager you need to install the package "partitionmanager" ... at least in kde 4.2 it is not part of standard kde
<Oceanwatcher_> Ok.. What about the missing buttons? Seems like the Display module is of really no use. If you use a proprietary driver, it has it's own system. If you use the opensource drivers, Display do not work... I was setting up and ATI based graphics card for a friend with dual monitors, and spent a whole day trying to figure out xorg.conf.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher_: as for the "multiple monitors" button ... from the code it looks to be used to configure xinerama only (which very few drivers use anymore) and the kde code also disables it (hopefully only) when you use a driver that does not support xinerama
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: have a backtrace for you to look at not sure if its good or not
<eagles0513875> backtrace seems fine
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/m1b437ce9
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: or is it some other buttons you are referring to?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: don't count on my support unless you either get daft punk to play at some random kubuntu event (relesae partee?) or at least a couple of minions
<Oceanwatcher_> Hmm.... So if you use the opensource driver, what are my options? Take a look at this http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103103.0
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: dpkg -s amarok-dbg
<eagles0513875> ok
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: in the "size & orientation" part you can tell a monitor to be left/right/above/below another monitor
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: that is a different error then i got before that i got when clearing my play list the other thing is when i delete a single song from play list i get a backtrace which has information but it says its useless
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: No. The buttons do not exist.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: i'm using the open source ati driver on current jaunty; and I have the buttons
<Oceanwatcher> Ok... Let me find the screenshot for you if you want. Or you can take my word for it. Seems like a lot of other people have the same problem.
<Oceanwatcher> Did you check the link I sent you?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: yeah ... lot of xorg.conf stuff (and a screenshot that doesn't load)
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: what about after you add a "virtual" line to the screen options ... are they still not there at that point?
<apachelogger> ha
<apachelogger> what a waste of time
 * apachelogger is pissed and refuses to work until thursday
<seele> lol
<eagles0513875> whats wrong
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: this is the xorg.conf i use http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/164238/
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: I did add a virtual line... check the 6th post from the top. It has the current xorg.conf that actually work, but things are a bit shaky.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: but the you don't have the "position" option in "size & orientation" then?
<Oceanwatcher> The problem is: You can edit xorg.conf, but if you click on the Display setting, both monitors revert to the same resolution and they are mirrored again. So you have to restart to get the dual monitors back.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: what if you change the position in there (while they are now mirrored) does that work?
<Oceanwatcher> I tried A LOT of tutorials and tips. The best one I found said that a lot of commands were not needed anymore and some should definitely not be there at all. After doing that one and testing things line by line with restarts, I ended up with this one.
<Oceanwatcher> As I am telling you - there are no buttons to do it.
<Oceanwatcher> The only way to get things to work is through xorg.conf
<Oceanwatcher> And a reboot
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: so the "position" buttons are simply gone both with and with-out the virtual-line?
<Oceanwatcher> Yep
<Oceanwatcher> I can not open the display settings at all after. It reverts back to mirrored and same resolution immediately.
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmjR0Uxprg0 a cross is good, but really, it is just no pyramid
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: that is indeed strange then ... i know we haven't patched anything out of the screen module (i've checked that myself), and the position options does exist on my screen
<Oceanwatcher> Things should be a little easier than this :-) And here is something else to add to it: I just installed the standard KDE (4.1) on top of Ubuntu server 8.10 that is running on an old IBM laptop with an equally old ATI graphics board. Guess what? The buttons are there and I am allowed to change them.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: well, then me and your IBM agree :) ... in the upstream code there are some checks for when to show the position-line ... but why those tests fails in your case is a very good question
<Oceanwatcher> Here is also one exercise I tried: I just removed the whole xorg.conf - deleted it. And it boots in mirrored mode, same resolution on both monitors.
<eagles0513875> can i ask a question about wubi  or is there another channel to go for that
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: but still no position option i guess?
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen - Actually, the fact that it shows on my IBM is not that surprising. It is not Kubuntu. It is the plain vanilla KDE.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: well, the screen module is one of the things that we actually use very vanilla
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: can i have you test my xorg.conf (where "virtual" is the only thing specified) and see what happens in that case?
<Oceanwatcher> As I talked to someone else in the KDE forum, he showed me a screenshot of how it should be. That was the first I heard of the buttons. Before that, I did not know something was missing. Just thought someone had forgotten all about dual monitors :-)
<Oceanwatcher> Sure. I have to walk over to my friend to do that. He lives a bit furhter down the street.
<a|wen> well, the checks for when to show and when not to show the "position" line, is also KDE's
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: i'll be back later, but just ping me with the result using the "simple+virtual" xorg.conf
<Oceanwatcher> Ok. Thanks
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: please do not top post in mailing lists...
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: ?
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: you wrote a mail to the users list, where you not only did top posting but also sent a digest mail hunders of lines long, this is not necessary
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: you got a mail back from me
<eagles0513875> my bad
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: still there?
<Oceanwatcher> Yes
<Oceanwatcher> It will take a little while before I can get over to my friend. Lunch time here in Brazil now.
<Oceanwatcher> :-)
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: the 8.10 with vanilla kde you are talking about, it was using ati? and what does it run "below" kde?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: getting time for late dinner here in thailand :)
<Oceanwatcher> :-) Ubuntu Server 8.10 with no gui. Just started the GUI install yesterday.
<eagles0513875> soon dinner time here central europe
<eagles0513875> 3 different parts of world :) working as one
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: okay ... okay, then there is no point in figuring out about differences in the X-stack, as it is obvious the same
<Oceanwatcher> Could be... I installed it from the repos. I am currently doing an upgrade to the server - 8.10 to 9.04 and will of course be checking what happens with the Display settings.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: do you currently have it running on 8.10?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: can you post me the output of xorg.conf as well as the output from running "xrandr"?
<Oceanwatcher> from where?
<Oceanwatcher> the server?
<Oceanwatcher> Or my friends pc?
<Oceanwatcher> I can ask hime to run xrandr in a terminal
<Oceanwatcher> And post
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: you had a kde running where the "position" options was there
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: on that one
<a|wen> i'm trying to maybe figure out when they are there ... and what might make them disappear
<Oceanwatcher> Ok. Will check it now. The server just finished upgrading. Rebooting it now.
<cbr> how do i enable kms with latest ubuntu kernel?
<cbr> will the kernel line parameter do the trick?
<a|wen> cbr: you are talking about dkms?
<cbr> no, kms
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Ok. I will help you as much as I can. A lot of people are hoping for an answer. If we can solve this we make many people happy :-)
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: would be nice to figure out what magic happens ... that will hopefully also make it possible to make sure that the right type of magic can be implemented for karmic without needing for extra things to be done
<a|wen> cbr: we are not really kernel people in here ... you might have more luck asking in the generic #ubuntu channel
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Well - the upgrade installed KDE 4.2.2 and that killed the buttons...
<eagles0513875> cbr: there is also ubuntu-kernel that might help as well
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: so looks like there indeed is a difference between 4.1.4 and 4.2.2 in that regards ...
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: does the minimal xorg+virtual make it any better?
<Oceanwatcher> I will check. Just have to tak a friends kid to school. Back in 10 minutes.
<a|wen> thx
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> neversfelde: pong
<neversfelde> hi apachelogger, where should kio_groupwise.so be placed in ubuntu, debian is using kdepim-groupware.install, but we do not have that in jaunty?
<apachelogger> along with the other groupwise stuff, whether that might be
<JontheEchidna> we should probably pick up the kdepim-groupware package when we merge
<neversfelde> mhh, ok. So I should delete all the stuff wich debian places in kdepim-groupware.install in the other *.install files and create a new kdepim-groupware.install for ubuntu?
<neversfelde> or is it possible to backport that from karmic after merge
<apachelogger> backport != SRU
<apachelogger> neversfelde: stuff the file from -dev to libkdepim4.install
<apachelogger> and make libkdepim4 replace << $newversion of -dev
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna can help you :D
 * apachelogger is not working :P
<neversfelde> hehe
<apachelogger> something on my laptop is eating disk space
 * smarter bets for strigi :]
<neversfelde> +1
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> it's on my root partiton
<apachelogger> home got it's own one
<apachelogger> als interesting is that according to filelight 2 GiB should be free
<apachelogger> linux is tha crap
<smarter> pydf ftw
 * apachelogger reboots
<neversfelde> you probably accidently installed backup-manager and configured it to make a traball of /var every day?
<neversfelde> :D
<apachelogger> I never do anything accidently
<neversfelde> I did this some weeks ago, late in the night ofcourse :)
<apachelogger> linux is so stupid
<apachelogger> /dev/sda4             9,2G  5,5G  3,2G  64% /
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: ping
<a|wen> hi again Oceanwatcher
<Oceanwatcher> Just put your minimal xorg.conf on my server. Had to reboot it. CTRL-ALT-Backspace did not do anything.
<Oceanwatcher> Let me check what happened.
<Oceanwatcher> As expected: Nothing. Did not change anything. No buttons.
<Oceanwatcher> I do have some garbage graphics on the screen from time to time. But that is a different problem :-)
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: indeed strange; what does the output of "xrandr" say?
<Oceanwatcher> Checking now
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: i have that garbage too when using EXA (the default) reverting to XAA in xorg.conf solves it for me
<Oceanwatcher> Ok. Thanks. Will add that :-)
<Oceanwatcher> Where do I put the results of xrandr. Saw that you had a nice place to put it. Never seen it before.
<a|wen> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: ^^
<Oceanwatcher> Found a plasmoid called pastebin. trying it.
<Oceanwatcher> http://pastebin.ca/1412238
<Oceanwatcher> Is this working?
<Oceanwatcher> Sorry - http://pastebin.ca/1412241
<Oceanwatcher> Found out how it is working - I think...
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: ^^
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: I am trying to learn the way things are done here :-)
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: that worked :) hmm, that does look pretty sane; the virtual size is set; so it is apparently something else that decides it
<Oceanwatcher> Yup. My reasoning too. Same with my friends pc.
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: And your xorg.conf is the one you sent me?
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Do you have a dual head graphics card (or a laptop with extra output)?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: this is my real xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/164299/ ... with the added XAA setting
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: i have a laptop with an extra output
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Ok. Thanks. Added the XAA setting and restarting the server again. Hope to get rid of the garbage.
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen:  Did you do a clean install of your Kubuntu, or did you upgrade from a prerelease/previous version?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: i upgraded from intrepid to a pre-release jaunty
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Hmm.... The server went from 8.10 to 9.04 and KDE went from 4.1 to 4.2. My friends PC first had Jaunty Alpha6 installed and then upgraded to 9.04 when it was released. Never saw the buttons at any point except for the 4.1 version of KDE.
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: No more garbage on the screen. Thank you for that one!
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: so seem we can conclude that the buttons definitely are in kde4.1 ... and in kde4.2 i seem to be very lucky
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Yup. You mentioned earlier something about a specific setting where these buttons should be activated, but in the mean time, I reconfigured Quassel. Can you repeat that?
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Maybe I should try to add something about that.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: i can only see from the code, that it does some checks ... but i haven't reverse-engineered it (and didn't find a description of it)
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: my guess was that the "virtual" size needed to be big enough ... but that doesn't look to hold
<Oceanwatcher> Here is a funny thing! Just expanded the sections in Display settings that do not have anything attaced. And they have the buttons! Of course, it is greyed out because nothing is attached. But those things that have monitors attached do not have the buttons. Here is a guess: Something happens when X boots with a monitor attached. I have not tried to "hotplug" the external monitor yet.
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: ^^
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: that is indeed a possibility
<a|wen> or can't be ruled out at least
<Oceanwatcher> I will try to reboot the server without the monitor attached, and the hotplug it to see if it changes anything.
<a|wen> thx
<gon> Hi
<gon> i have some problems connecting to the university wifi (WEP)
<gon> I can't understand why, in 8.10 works fine
<gon> apparently does not receive ip from dhcp, and finally gives timeout,
<gon> What information can I get to help with this error?
<eagles0513875> gon: this is development channel support can be found in #kubuntu
<gon> ok
<eagles0513875> thanks
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Rebooted and it is not possible to hotplug before login. Opened the laptop screen and it had started up in the native resolution, 1600x1200. tried plugging in the external monitor, not luck. And now, the buttons are there under VGA, but greyed out. But something strange happened when I opened Display settings. The resolution popped back to 1152x864, a resolution I have never used with this laptop before.
<jefferai> xrandr --auto
<jefferai> in konsole
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: sounds like some settings (with that 1152x864) might be stored somewhere with your user
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: at least we found the buttons now, though they are greyed out
<a|wen> looks like it is something that needs to be looked at during the karmic cycle ... i need to get back to my extra monitor so i can actually test those things
<Oceanwatcher> jefferai: Thx. That gave me picture on the external monitor, but I can not set a too high resolution on the laptop monitor. As they are mirrored, the resolution can not be too different.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: you can use --left-of and --right-of with xrandr
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Yes. Actually, I was hoping it could be treated as a bug and that a bugfix would be released. A lot of people need this. Not only people with dual monitors on the desktop, but just about everyone running Kubuntu on a laptop with an ATI graphics card. If they want to connect a projector to do a presentation, they have problems...
<Oceanwatcher> Eh.. I do not know xrandr too well. Do you have the complete command?
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: The monitors are VGA and LVDS
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: that is indeed possible ... if we get to figure out what exactly is wrong and can patch the tool to work ... but currently it seems very much like magic how thigs appear and disappear :/
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: xrandr --output VGA --right-of LVDS
<a|wen> or switch VGA/LVDS if needed :)
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Well, I am here and willing to help trying things out as long as it don't completely crashes my server :-)
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: it's definitely something i'll look at as well ... but not having an external monitor atm is my handicap
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Tried it. Nothing happened. Still mirrored.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: your output is called VGA or VGA-0 ?
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Good catch :-) And now, I have true dual monitors. Not mirrored anymore. BUT - if I change anything in Display settings, it all gets messed up again.
<Oceanwatcher> As before. So I bet I can use the same settings as I did with my friends xorg.conf.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: so in conclusion it seems the screen changing (with ati at least) has some problems in kde4.2
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Here is another guess: Display settings module is messed up. It does not write things out to xorg.conf and control xrandr the right way...
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Yes, this seems to be correct.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: in is actually not meant to write to xorg.conf ... it is meant to do exactly what you did by running the xrandr command
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: SOME problems is putting it mildly :-D
<a|wen> he ... don't speak to definitively is my motto (at least sometimes) :)
<blizzz> why does 'kdialog --warningyesnocancel asdf' doesn't return a value (like --getsaveurl does)? or am i using it wrong?
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Ok... So there is some miscommunication there. Probably something to do with the auto thing. I noticed that it never saves the frequency that I set. It always jumps back to auto.
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Here is a thought - where does the display module save its settings? Can there be a problem there?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: i thought about that ... but i'm actually not sure, where they are saved; any file that looks possible in .kde/share/config/ ?
<JontheEchidna> there is a known problem where KDE doesn't set user-set resolutions until the config module or the krandrtray is opened
<Oceanwatcher> Hmm... But if there are both user and system resolutions, where do you choose what to set?
<a|wen> that sounds like that could explain, what we are seeing
<JontheEchidna> bug 268434
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/268434/+text)
<JontheEchidna> :/
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: user is set in the screen module ... system settings in xorg.conf
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/bugs/268434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268434 in kdebase "Screen Resolution is not being restored after relogin" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<JontheEchidna> the corresponding kde bug is kde bug 163707
<ubottu> KDE bug 163707 in general "kde4 does not restore screen resolution at login" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=163707
<Oceanwatcher> So first the system reads xorg.conf and then what happens if the user settings are different?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: then it should set them on login ... but due to the bug they are set when you upen the screen settings module
<JontheEchidna> or when you open krandrtray
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: where can i get some help with wubi
<Oceanwatcher> And especially why does everything jump back to a "default automatic" mirrored mode..
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: no clue, not a question for here though
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: i assume it's because your user settings is actually set to that ...
<eagles0513875> i know
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Ok... Actually, then it might be that it is not saving the user settings.
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Or maybe the user settings do not exist at all?
<smarter> blizzz: look at the value it returns
<smarter> blizzz: type echo $? to know the value
<smarter> 0 = Yes, 1 = No, 2 = Cancel
<smarter> then you can do stuff like if [ "kdialog --warningyesnocancel" = "2" ]; then
<blizzz> smarter: thanks a lot!
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: are you able to set the user settings to some low resolution to see if that is saved at all
<smarter> though using a switch-case for that is probably a better idea
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Should there be an xorg.conf at .kde/shared/config?
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Will try now.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: not an xorg.conf ... i'm still pondering what it could be named
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Seems to be saving it. I will check what files there has been changed today.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: okay ... so at least we are back to, that setting multi-monitor in the screen settings doesn't go well
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Could it be krandrrc ? I will post the content for you.
<a|wen> possibly
<a|wen> that is indeed the one
<a|wen> the notification system for 4.3 sounds like it is improving so much... http://pindablog.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/jobs-and-notifications-in-the-plasma-systray/
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Stupid question here: Where do a samba share get mounted? I have mounted a sambashare from my server, and it has an icon in Dolphin, so I can find it there. But in Firefox, I need to know where it is mounted... It is not under /media...
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: I know it is a bit newbie, but never had to think about it before :-)
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: isn't it done through a kio-slave ... so no mount is done
<Oceanwatcher> Ok. So not possible to access from Firefox. I'll save the file locally :-)
<a|wen> afaik no ... but from within kde-apps you should be able to just use the smb:// links
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Ok. Here is the content of my servers krandrrc http://pastebin.ca/1412377
<drostie> whoops. I replied to people flooding my mailbox and now at least two of them have replied back, thinking that I'm an official dev who's dealing with this problem. :-\
<a|wen> that is where the 1152 resolution is hidden
<drostie> (this is all via a launchpad context, of course. sorry if that's not more clear.)
<a|wen> drostie: the painting artifacts on intel?
<drostie> yep. and as far as I can tell, it's not just on intel.
<drostie> maybe that's wrong, though.
<a|wen> drostie: you're right ... it is on ati as well
<a|wen> drostie: but only on EXA (that is the same for intel and ati) ... using anything else as EXA solves it
<drostie> I'm trying that now with UXA, seeing whether that helps. But it requires there to be a certain amount of lag during a repaint, and I really have to stress my system to get it to do that. :-/
<drostie> Anyway. what would it look like to create a downgrade path to qt4.4, since that's apparently what they want?
<drostie> besides the whole, "hey guys, grab this from such-and-so ppa, and dpkg -i it!" at the end, I mean.
<a|wen> drostie: pretty much not possible ... but kde 4.2.2 has just been pushed to intrepid-backports; so that combination is possible
<drostie> meh. if they already have jaunty installed they're not going to like that solution. :-/
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Yes.. well, not exactly hidden. I had to change resolution to make it pop to the top. So the resolution of the displays and the content of this file corresponds. But I have a feeling there should be more info in that file.
<a|wen> drostie: that is true; but as current situation is, that is at least an option ... it is indeed annoying
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: i think there is the info needed ... the problem is that you can't change to a high enough resolution i suppose
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: The info missing is the placement. And that corresponds very well with what actually exists in the display module.
<maco> apachelogger: wow @ those screenshots
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Did you compare with your own krandrrc?
<drostie> wait a second. I said my last comment on the assumption that you can't use intrepid-backports from jaunty. but that's entirely false.
<a|wen> drostie: well that wouldn't change much
<a|wen> drostie: depending on where the problems is of course ... if it is the video drivers or qt, then you need to be on intrepid
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher:
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164387/ - better :)
<drostie> I'm saying, suppose we advise them to uninstall qt4.5 and kde4.2, and reinstall them from the intrepid repositories, and then pin them against further jaunty changes. Even if something goes wrong, they can presumably get their system back the way it was, yes? And it just might help, right?
<neversfelde> would someone have a look at bug 370009?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370009 in choqok "New upstream version 0.5 available" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370009
<a|wen> drostie: i would say that it sounds like something i wouldn't start giving as advice to anyone ... there has been too many library transitions intrepid to jaunty that could really mess that up
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Looks the same. No info there that can contain placement.. BUT - I will try something here.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: i think the first unified is the one defining the mirroring
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: what is your screen sizes?
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: here is how I understsand it: The Rect is where it should go.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: have you tried running the krandrtray and see if you can make that one play well?
<Oceanwatcher> I tried using xrandr to set dual display. It works, but no new settings saved.
<drostie> a|wen: I had just about come to the same conclusion after picking through the output of apt-get -s remove libqtcore4.
<drostie> erm.
<drostie> libqtcore4.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: krandrtray ... it should use the samme settings-file
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Do I have to install krandtray?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: if it is not installed ... can't remember if it is default or not
<Oceanwatcher> I'll do an alt-f2
<Oceanwatcher> It was installed here. Got an icon in the try, but all the same options. So this is consistent.
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: You mentioned that some buttons was only used by Xinerama. What buttons, and why?
<Oceanwatcher> Maybe that is the problem - they set it to only be used by Xinerama and forgot that it is needed by the others? :-)
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: there is an extra "multi monitor" button in the list to the left if you have xinerama
<Oceanwatcher> True. Noticed that.
<Oceanwatcher> brb
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: well ... according to the comments in the code it only supports xinerama
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: but everything should be changeable using the "screen & orientation" one ... choosing resolutions and choosing the left/right/above/below
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: True. As long as it exists... :-)
<a|wen> right ... it all boils down to the randr frontend being problematic
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Sounds right. I don't have any experience in this. Are you able to get a message to the right people about what we have been doing here today?
<Oceanwatcher> If anyone need to get in touch with me to try out something else, I am open to do that.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: we'll have kde 4.2.3 up for testing shortly ... would be nice to know if something has been changed there
<Oceanwatcher> Shure. I can test it on the server. Just let me know how to do that. Is there a way for me to send my e-mail address to you without it being broadcasted or logged somewhere? (getting enough spam already...)
<a|wen> ~andreas-wenning on launchpad ... should be a send message option
<xerosis> I don't know if it helps but I can only get my dual screen working with the gnome version of the screen tools, not the kde ones
<a|wen> xerosis: on jaunty?
<xerosis> a|wen: yeah
<a|wen> xerosis: which type video card?
<xerosis> a|wen: intel
<a|wen> okay ... seems that there is something wrong with the randr frontend in kde4.2
<xerosis> I don't think mine has ever worked really well in either pre-jaunty though tbh, just thought it was odd that gnome can now
<a|wen> xerosis: that was kde4.2 as well for the most part
<a|wen> except right in the beginning
<xerosis> by ever I mean like, for a few years so it's not just 4.2, though I don't doubt something's wrong
<a|wen> it seemed to have worked in intrepid
<xerosis> I'm not sure if I'm a useful comparison then, I've got one of those horrible mini-dvi out ports
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: E-post er avsendt :-)
<a|wen> one from the other side of the water?
<drostie> just as I'm composing this post -- are there any plans for packaging Qt 4.5.1 that I should know about? I doubt it fixes the bug I'm working on, but it'd be nice to report it.
<a|wen> drostie: it is not in karmic yet; i don't actually know what the plans are for Qt in the very near future
<drostie> okay; I'll just say "I don't know; I'm not really a dev" and hope they'll take it at that.
<a|wen> you can always hope
<ScottK> It's in Debian, so we can merge from there.
<ScottK> It won't go into Jaunty.
<drostie> ah, k. thanks!
<a|wen> ScottK: ah, nice ... back on the merging track
<ScottK> a|wen: No reason not to since they uploaded it first.  Also they just uploaded a -2, so I'm guessing they've got some lessons learned already.
<a|wen> ScottK: of course ... i see it completely as positive as well
<a|wen> ScottK: have you seen todays blogpost about notifications in 4.3?
<ScottK> With the crappy hotel internet I have this week, I'm definitely not the one doing the uploading, however.
<ScottK> a|wen: I did.  I thought it was very interesting.
<ScottK> All the more reason certain people ought to keep their hands off of them.
<a|wen> it looked very nice from the descriptions; very well thought through ... being useful without getting in the way
<ScottK> Yep.
<a|wen> yeah ... there is really no reason to interfere there (degrade things)
<ghostcube_> O/
<JontheEchidna> Qt 4.5.1 for karmic is coming; Riddell's talking with debian about some phonon stuff before it gets uploaded tho
<a|wen> ahh, that's right
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Definitely. In many senses :-)
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Do you know anyone working on the addressbook? There is a bug in there that has already been fixed in KDE, but it has not been put into Kubuntu yet. Someone from KDE said it only concerns 4 files, so it would be nice to get it out as a bugfix...
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Check http://forum.kde.org/kontact-kaddressbook-shows-annoying-email-popup-t-46600.html
<ghostcube> http://www.yofrankie.org/  oo
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: jup ... it is included in the kde 4.2.3 update
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Hmm.. That one is the one coming in October, right?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: hopefully not ... official release tuesday this week
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Hehe.. Sounds like tomorrow is going to be a great day!!
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: How long do you think it will take from the official KDE release until we see it in Kubuntu?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: it will start by going to a PPA for initial testing (you are welcome to join in that) ... and after that jaunty-proposed and then -updates
<Oceanwatcher> Ok. Would you be so kind to send me an e-mail on how to get into the ppa testing?
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: watch the kubuntu website over the next day :)
<a|wen> i'm pretty sure it will be announced there
<a|wen> s/day/days/
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen :-) Cool.
<a|wen> seele: suggestion: "negative" playlist filters in amarok ... we need to be able to say: random playlist where title does not contain "christmas" :)
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Maybe you know Amarok too... I have been searching for a modifyer key so that when I double click a song in the local media, the song starts playing immediately. I like clicking around in my library to check out stuff, not necessarily to add them to the playlist...
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: haven't found it...
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Ok. I will get out of the way now. It has been a pleasure chatting with you. I can only hope that we are a little closer to getting the dual monitor problem fixed :-) If there is anything more I can do, just send me a mail or ping me when you see me here.
<a|wen> Oceanwatcher: at least we got it narrowed down to in which area the problem is ... i'll keep an close eye on how things progress with dual monitors, and see what i can do; and i'll ping you, when i need some testing
<Oceanwatcher> a|wen: Thank you.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-05
<Riddell> evening, what did I miss today?
<Riddell> apachelogger: packagekit fork issue I did try to extent the timeout, there's a patch on the bug and packages in ~jr PPA, but seele still reported having the problem
<Riddell> no fix for updates which bring in new packages but that shouldn't be an issue for a stable release?
<maco> that mean i should try using kpackagekit again? i've been avoiding it because of the fork thing for a while...
<Riddell> maco: try using the packagekit update in ~jr PPA and see if that helps
<maco> kk
 * Riddell snoozes
<maco> :( KPackageKit has "Apply all available updates", "History", "Package", and "Action" in English
<maco> and the policykit popup is all english
<maco> no errors! yay!
<ryanakca> nixternal: Hi, to apply my changes to all HTML files, I would... ?
<nixternal> what changes?
<ryanakca> nixternal: The theme. I need to add the rounding blurb to all the .html files...
<nixternal> so you need to add stuff to the part before <body> and that's it?
<nixternal> that could easily be done by scripting
<nixternal> if you need to edit/add more, then that would have to be done somewhat manually
<nixternal> or...I could probably create a new xsl sheet to build docs against to prevent all of this work :)
<ryanakca> Hmmm... probably easier for me just to write a small script. Thanks :)
<nixternal> yes, but an xsl for the future would be nicer
<nixternal> this is where externals in bzr would be nice
<ryanakca> nixternal: Well, shall I get you the blurb to add?
<ryanakca> nixternal: Here it is, http://pastebin.ca/1412859
<JontheEchidna> the buildds are sloooow still :(
<JontheEchidna> my Qt sru isn't set to build for another 7 hours
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Based on what I have heard in -release, SRUs have weird build priorities
<vorian> where is the network package that needs testing?
<vorian> my atheros is really sucking
<vorian> SUCKING
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did kubuntu_72_remove_startkde_cruft.diff go upstream?
<Riddell> apachelogger: did kubuntu_13_startkde_set_country.diff go upstream? (at least for discussion of the issue)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: nope, not as far as I know
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: regarding the intel issues would it be possible to include some of the older drivers from gutsy and intrepid so that intel gfx users have some choices
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: there are ppas for that, which is about as good as it will get for now
<eagles0513875> ok
 * eagles0513875 goes huting for the ppa with those drivers
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4.5.0-0ubuntu4.1/+build/987442
<JontheEchidna> :(
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: think tsimpson is working on the bots
<JontheEchidna> what about the bots?
<eagles0513875> he was revamping them or something recoding adn what not since the bots we had werent doing the trick he was recoding in ruby but i think hes finished and is working on another aspect of them
<eagles0513875> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu-devel!
<JontheEchidna> what does that have to do with anything, though?
<JontheEchidna> I'm just saying that Qt4 has been in queue for 14 hours and still isn't ready for building yet
<eagles0513875> doesnt the bot normally even when linking display what hte bug is about i thought thats what the :( was for
<eagles0513875> ahhhhh my bad
<eagles0513875> misinterpreted the smiley and link
<eagles0513875> is there anything i can do to help facilitate the build
<JontheEchidna> nope
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> if there is anything for testing let me know
<seele> were there any app proposals for Karmic that i should begin reviewing?
<Nightrose> http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2009/04/28/amarok-2-in-kubuntu-jaunty/ <- last comment says there are problems with the current amarok package in the ppa
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: apachelogger: can you please have a look?
<Nightrose> or anyone else here who has time?
<jjesse> i keep getting notified that my hda intel sound card has stopped working or something similar is there a way to restart the sound system so sound works again without restarting?
<maco> wow just saw an interesting email on one of the local mailing lists. it's talking about kubuntu 10.4 (?) and how knetworkmanager (huh?) is broken in it
<neversfelde> Nightrose: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa/+build/985608 Seems that it is not fully build atm, that might be the problem?
<Nightrose> neversfelde: possible - build failure or just waiting?
<neversfelde> Nightrose: only waiting
<Nightrose> ok great
<Nightrose> thanks
<Nightrose> i'll let the guy know
<neversfelde> build of i386 packages starts in 23 hours :)
<neversfelde> I think the amarok-common package is not changed
<Quintasan> Hiho
<astromme> maco: it's a message from the future! We must bow down to our time travelling friends
<maco> ^_^
 * astromme just read the comments on the amarok post that lydia made. Yuck... I guess the trolls, having found no major issues with 4.2.2, have switched and latched on to amarok. /sigh
<Nightrose> astromme: hehe yea - kinda sucks that we didn't get 2.1 ready for jaunty
<Nightrose> that would have prevented a lot of it
<Nightrose> but well
<astromme> Nightrose: absolutely. But on the other hand, you can't rush these things
<Nightrose> 2.1 release is soon and then hopefully most people will shut up
<Nightrose> right
<astromme> and 2.0 is a decent release. I was happy with it
<Nightrose> :)
 * astromme shrugs
<Nightrose> btw: back from berlin again - will check out the current rtm applet when I am back home in a few hours
<astromme> Nightrose: btw, pretty soon you won't have to build the rtm stuff any more :). It made it into kdeplasma-addons right before feature freeze
<Nightrose> your screenshots look awesome
<astromme> :)
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> awesome
<astromme> So for the next week or two I'm shifting totally to "Do well on my end of year uni exams" and then I'll have time to concentrate on kde again. heh
<Nightrose> hehe good luck
<Riddell> Tonio_: seen qutecom?
<Riddell> just passed through  New queue
<Tonio_> Riddell: looked at the code... as messy as openwengo... still lots of openwengo references...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think there's a package on a ppa
<Riddell> well it's in the main archive now
<Tonio_> Riddell: who got it in ?
<Riddell> Maia Kozheva <sikon@ubuntu.c om>
<Riddell> but I think it's in debian too according to changelog
<ScottK> That's LucidFox
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I'll test it then... I must say I haven't been in using sip recently, as my new ISP doesn't have a sip service....
<Tonio_> Riddell: and as my current hobby is to search for a new job :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: now 2 month before my contrat ends, so that's the very only priority :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: there are probably plans for sip support within decibel, no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but as we should forget about kcall I think, since it's unmaintained, maybe qutecom is finally what we should get on the CD...
<Tonio_> Riddell: last time I tested it (arround 4 month ago) it looked to me as a quick openwengo fork, pretty unstable one for sure...
<Tonio_> Riddell: which archives ? can't find it on packages.ubuntu.com
<Tonio_> hum launchpad has it but not p.u.com.... weird...
<Riddell> Tonio_: I only just let it through new a few minutes ago
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho right
<Riddell> vorian: wake up!
<eagles0513875> morning to you to Riddell
<eagles0513875> apache needs a good poke his bots been in and out of a number of channels all day
<Riddell> evening fabo
<nixternal> what's the status? can I start merging? REVUing? sponsoring?
<Riddell> nixternal: merging you should be able to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KarmicKDEMerges
<nixternal> w00t
<nixternal> anything need to be done now?
<Riddell> nixternal: anything that doesn't have a name by it there
<Riddell> on wiki page above
<nixternal> roger that
<Riddell> plus all other other ones on merges.ubuntu.com
 * nixternal starts adding his name
<Riddell> but I'm not uploading anything yet, mostly waiting on fabo to discuss qt and phonon
<nixternal> roger that
<Riddell> and if you see vorian about, he's needed for uploading 4.2.3 to a PPA
<nixternal> are the builds complete and tested for 4.2.3? are they somewhere that anyone can upload? or is it just on vorian?
<Riddell> as far as I know only vorian has them, can't see them in any PPA
<eagles0513875> btw anyone need anythign tested including 4.2.3 let me know :)
<eagles0513875> also i have a site with about 20 free books that i would like to possibly see in karmic too
<neversfelde> nixternal: Hi, are you allowed to publish something for the fridge?
<Riddell> books don't tend to go in the archive unless they're developer books
<nixternal> neversfelde: yes
<nixternal> if it is a calendar/event item, anyone can publish that
<eagles0513875> Riddell: thats why i would like to link and see what yall think but i have to get back on mydesktop
<eagles0513875> and they are bout 20 books one is of ubuntu
<neversfelde> nixternal: it is our interview with JontheEchidna, it would be nice to bring it to a larger audience
<neversfelde> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/english/interview-with-kubuntu-developer-jonathan-thomas
<eagles0513875> i ready that i learned quite alot about the way things are done at canonical and with the ubuntu line
<nixternal> neversfelde: roger that, I will get that up for you, thanks
<neversfelde> nixternal: nice :). Thank you
<Riddell> nixternal: no holding you back is there? :)
<eagles0513875> i think when it comes to the dedication to a distro i dont think there is holding anyone back
<nixternal> Riddell: nope :)
<nixternal> neversfelde: the story is sitting in the queue awaiting proofing and publishing
<neversfelde> nixternal: thank you very much
<nixternal> no problemo
<Riddell> who will proof and publish?
<nixternal> the other news editors
<nixternal> Riddell: but iirc, you can do that as well :)
<nixternal> or you used to be able to
<nixternal> as it seems the news editors are busy either sleeping or with their personal life
<eagles0513875> want me to do it
<eagles0513875> im a minion so ill do anythign to help
<Riddell> well it needs an account, dunno if mine still exists
<Riddell> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/user has no username or password fieldn?
<nixternal> no, you login via OpenID now
<nixternal> through LP
<nixternal> and if you are on the news team you have access
<nixternal> I think
<Riddell> nixternal: ok, how do I view the queue?
<nixternal> just under the fridge logo up top, you should see your name, and under that "> administer"?
<Riddell> ooh I see it
<Riddell> "Interview with a Kubuntu Developer" ?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> all you have to do is publish it and set it to the front page iirc
<nixternal> Preview it, then set to "Published" and "Promotoed to front page" before clicking submit
<Riddell> approved!
<nixternal> woot
<nixternal> hrmm, I thought the first rule of the Kubuntu Ninja Club, is you don't talk about the Kubuntu Ninja Club
<nixternal> ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> well read what jon said if he tells ya he would have to kill ya
<Quintasan> hmm what's with REVU?
<nixternal> Riddell: are we dput'ing the merges now or just pushing them to bzr?
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm just putting them in bzr
<nixternal> roger that
<Riddell> since if we change phonon everything will need a recompile anyway
<Riddell> but 4.3 beta is out tomorrow or sometime soon so I may just start uploading at some point
<nixternal> gotcha
<neversfelde> nixternal, Riddell: thanks for publishing
<nixternal> np
<nixternal> Riddell: what are we doing about the changes in control for the kfreebsd stuff? are we merging those in to our stuff?
<eagles0513875> ill keep a look out for 4.3 to start testing
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, no reason not to
<nixternal> groovy, just wanted to make sure
 * smarter just noticed that he was still using amarok-kde4
<smarter> guess amarok needs a transitional dummy package
<apachelogger> Riddell: re packagekit new package issue ... it is a problem in a release because of backports
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: not sure if you are aware yoru bot was in and outa here all morning in a number of channels
<apachelogger> Riddell: re set_country patch: not sent upstream, not discussed, though I have been told that suse uses a quite similar approach so one way or another upstream should find a way to do this, especially since it has to be patched in about every distro that cares about l10n
<Quintasan> smarter: the package should recommend the actual package right?
<smarter> more like depend on it
<apachelogger> Riddell: come to think of it, our implementation actually doesn't care if the system language was changed ... granted there is a limited use case to that (e.g. when someone moves from _DE to _US) ... but still a dynamic handling as applied for the actually language would be good to have
<smarter> apachelogger: heya, do you know that amarok2.1 from k-e is uninstallable? :]
<smarter>   amarok: Depends: amarok-common (= 2:2.0.90mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2) but it is not installable
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that issue is bogus ... -common is arch all thus getting built on i386, with that having an approx 600 packages long build queue -common was not built before the other arches (i.e. amd and lpia) had built amarok thus the dependency issue which will/has autoresolve(d) once i386 finished building
<Nightrose> apachelogger: heh - alright - thanks
<apachelogger> smarter: use a sensible arch :P
<smarter> x86 never made any sense really :}
<apachelogger> smarter: did you push the ext4 patch of kvpm upstream?
<apachelogger> certainly hope so :P
<smarter> hmm, no, still on my todo list, I was in contact with upstream for some time but either the guy disappeared or he didn't get my last few mails :/
 * smarter put higher in the Notes applet on his desktop
<smarter> *puts it
<apachelogger> smarter++
<eagles0513875> <----- upstream minion and testing minion. anything i can help upstream wise smarter
<smarter> hey eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> hey smarter
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: didn't know, all jussi01's fault anyway ... unless someone found a crash bug in the bot and triggered it various times
<smarter> eagles0513875: nothing that I can think of atm :p
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: it was randomly joining then leaving then reconnecting then leaving
<jussi01> whats my fault?
<eagles0513875> hahahaha
<Quintasan> :D
<eagles0513875> jussi01: apachelogger's bot coming in and out constantly this am
 * apachelogger notes that this am is a quite relative statement
<eagles0513875> this am cet time
<apachelogger> just imagine an aussie saying that :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> apache thought you were on strike till thursday :p
<apachelogger> Nightrose: still not built btw
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I corrected plasma-widget-stasks, it is now using pkg-kde-tools. Can you sponsor it to upload? bug 371906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371906 in plasma-widget-stasks "plasma-widget-stasks should use pkg-kde-tools" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371906
<apachelogger> Nightrose: are the script bindings working yet?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I am on strike!
<eagles0513875> hahahah
<eagles0513875> thats my fault neversfelde shouldnt have said anything
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ̂
<Quintasan> wait, what? plasma widgets now use pkg-kde-tools?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: go sponsor
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and find mer a priate minion!
<eagles0513875> and how are you on strike apach if you sent out an email re translations and are workign in here
<eagles0513875> <---minion here
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Ian fixed something yesterday yes
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Reporting captain, arrr!
<neversfelde> apachelogger: oh no, aren't you working for the government in austria?
<apachelogger> neversfelde, JontheEchidna: actually dislike that change
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you shoudl apply it when $next upstream release gets out
 * Quintasan sighs
<apachelogger> there is no need for it to be uploaded just with that change
<neversfelde> apachelogger: mhh ok
<apachelogger> neversfelde: on a kubuntu strike
<agateau> in case you are interested, Canonical DX team is holding a meeting on #ayatana right now
<Quintasan> apachelogger: but new plasmoid packages should use it by default?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: all new KDE 4 packages
<apachelogger> that includes plasmoids
<Quintasan> ok
<Quintasan> thanks
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I think it is a general strike prohibition :)
<apachelogger> nielsslot: Estimated build start:
<apachelogger> in 21 hours
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ̂
<apachelogger> nielsslot: sry
<apachelogger> neversfelde: nope
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: anything i can do to help facilitate any of this building
<apachelogger> neversfelde: plus technically I am not working for the government
<Nightrose> pffft 21h? get more build servers!!!!1111eleven
<apachelogger> Nightrose: tell whoever is in charge of them
<Nightrose> ;-)
<jussi01> hello Nightrose!
<eagles0513875> <--if i can get wubi ill contribute my quad core desktop to the equation of buildserver
<Nightrose> heya jussi01
 * apachelogger notes that the estimated time was 12 hours or something
<apachelogger> that was yesterday afternoon
<Nightrose> Oo
<jussi01> apachelogger: you using jussi01.com or ubottu.com  (I always forget)
<apachelogger> so it actually went up while it should have been built for roughly half a day :P
<apachelogger> jussi01: the former I think
<nixternal> kdeaccessibility was easy, no merge needed :)
<jussi01> apachelogger: ok, thats good. it had some network issues earlier, all fixed now
<apachelogger> ok
<eagles0513875> jussi01: thats what i was telling him bout
<eagles0513875> jussi01: the bot on off issue
<neversfelde> what to to, if a package is waiting for reviewing and there is a new upstream version. Shall I do a normal update of the package and reupload to revu or is that confusing?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: just replace what is in revu
<apachelogger> but don't change the changelog or anything
<neversfelde> ok
<Quintasan> Hmm, what should I put in debian/copyright if upstream dood provided his nickname only?
<smarter> Quintasan: try to hunt him down :]
<Quintasan> hmm name is in his mail
<smarter> google is your friend most of the time to get name/mail from nick/mail/name
<Quintasan> http://lechio.freehostia.com/daisy.html
<Quintasan> looks intresting
<neversfelde> Quintasan: I am currently working on it
<Quintasan> hm? I already have it :P
<neversfelde> Quintasan: 0.0.2 is up in revu and I am updating
<Quintasan> hmm ok
<Quintasan> are you working on any other plasmoids?
<Quintasan> I don't think I want to do something done already
 * eagles0513875 here to test if needed
<neversfelde> Quintasan: have a look at launchpad, there should be a [needs-packaging] bug, when someone is working on a package
<neversfelde> I just learned yesterday :)
<Quintasan> I'm just looking at those :P
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: not sure if you want to package an updated svn snapshot of kvirc 4.0
<eagles0513875> the snap shot currently in jaunty is from the beginning of march
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: ok
<eagles0513875> let me know when you have packaged it :) willing to update what i got to test
 * Quintasan just remembered that he has some yummy cake in the fridge
<Quintasan> neversfelde: got a deb package for daisy?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: sure, but be careful, it is not reviewed yet and the software seems to be a bit buggy
<neversfelde> i386?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: I don't care :P I can bork m4h system even without installing experimental packages
<Quintasan> amd64
<neversfelde> Quintasan: than you have to build it by yourself
<Quintasan> :<
<neversfelde> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-daisy
<neversfelde> PPA build would not be ready until sunday, I guess^^
<Quintasan> aah
<Quintasan> sync from debian?
<neversfelde> there is no debian package?
<Quintasan> nvm, just my babbling :P
<nixternal> Riddell: should I do an MIR on libindi for kstars?
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> it's already been in main
<Riddell> it was part of kdeedu
<Riddell> so it shouldn't need one
<nixternal> it is in universe, indi 0.5 is in main
<nixternal> and according to bug reports, doesn't work with kstars
<nixternal> bug 359517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359517 in kdeedu "kstars does not support indi" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359517
<a|wen> we need to get the right libindi in main :)
<nixternal> right, and by deping on indi (>= 0.5) and kstars not working with it, but works with libindi0 (>= 0.6), I would say libindi0 is the *right* one
<a|wen> nixternal: it surely is ... nobody know how that indi package ended up in main
<nixternal> if you build kde from trunk, and install the indi package, it still says it can't find the right package, but if you use libindi0, then it works fine
<a|wen> nixternal: true ... known
<nixternal> i think because indi sounded more promising than libindi :)
<nixternal> thought I would have been looking for libindi*-dev
<a|wen> nixternal: but the question is if we need a new MIR (as it is just a new version) or can get them exchanged
<a|wen> (or indi probably needs to die if it has no rdepends)
<nixternal> libindi is a new version packaged correctly
<a|wen> exactly :)
<nixternal> kstars is the only rdep on indi
<nixternal> and libindi is the correct rdep on the other indi packages
<a|wen> so who do we need to ask to get the right libindi in, and the wrong indi out...
<Riddell> change-override.py -c main -S libindi   done
<nixternal> there you go :)
<nixternal> was just going to point to any archive admin
<nixternal> didn't want to single Riddell out though :)
<a|wen> hehe
<a|wen> nice :)
<nixternal> Riddell: you didn't run that for real though right?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> vorian: when you go to put 4.2.3 in the PPA, can you make sure that kstars deps on libindi instead of indi, so I will be able to put a bug to rest and make people happy
<a|wen> nixternal: we want to put 4.2.3 in updates ... so don't know if we want to do that; but in a seperate PPA, we for sure need that
<ScottK> nixternal: libindi is in Universe for Jaunty, so that's a problem.
<nixternal> ScottK: even for the PPAs?
<nixternal> oh, didn't know it was going to updates, so strike that vorian :)
<ScottK> yeah.
<a|wen> nixternal: with the new PPA structure the 4.2.3 will end up in the updates-ppa, but we could probably do the w/libindi version in the experimental-ppa
<nixternal> right
<Quintasan> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-pgame <-- anyone?
 * JontheEchidna takes a look at the above
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: needs to use pkg-kde-tools rather than kde4.mk, but other than that it looks fine
<JontheEchidna> also you can use a standards-version of 3.8.1 if you want to
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: so I'll change it :3
<Quintasan> debian-qt-kde.mk <-- this one?
<JontheEchidna> ya
<JontheEchidna> er
 * JontheEchidna double checks
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's right
<Quintasan> k, testbuilding now
<eagles0513875> how does everyone feel on me building an updated snapshot of kvirc 4.0 to update the one in jaunty repos
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: I'm working on it. Some patches don't apply :P
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok Quintasan according to the about kvirc build info the one in the repos was build on 7th march almost 3 months old
<Quintasan> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk:1: /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde4.mk: No such file or directory
<Quintasan> wth?
<Quintasan> I still need cdbs in build deps?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, definitely
<Quintasan> ah, good to know
<JontheEchidna> if it built, linitan would whine at you too :P
<maco> hey guys, im kinda confused by something. why does quassel only have 7 strings total in rosetta?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: it whines at me at every time I build something :P
<Quintasan> -at
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: check it now if you can :)
<fabo> 20:33 < Quintasan> I still need cdbs in build deps?
<Quintasan> fabo: ?
<fabo> because you used pkg-kde-tools cdbs stuff
<Quintasan> ok, I just though it's meant to replace cdbs :P
<fabo> you can use debhelper only if you want
<fabo> (with pkg-kde-tools)
<fabo> include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/variables.mk
<Riddell> nixternal: yes I ran it for real
<Riddell> fabo: soo, going to look at qt and phonon?
<fabo> Riddell: I replied on release and cc'ed you
<fabo> it seems fine to use phonon from QT
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I'm going to get some sleep
<Quintasan> night
<fabo> good night
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5663
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: let me know when kvirc is ready to go and ill begin testing the newer snapshot :)
<lex79> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5664
<nixternal> oops, merged kdenetwork, not kdemultimedia...now I have another one to add to my todo list :)
<JontheEchidna> Looks like akonadi needs another merge
<nixternal> hrmm, there are patches in kdemultimedia that were never documented in the changelog
<nixternal> hrmm, all of the patches are undocumented
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-06
<JontheEchidna> I documented the patch I put in to bzr :D
<nixternal> need to document it in the changelog so we don't have to go through the debian/changelog and the bzr changelog as well
<JontheEchidna> I put it in debian/changelog too
<JontheEchidna> and then I always copy the debian changelog entries relevant to the bzr commit for the commit message
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: ya, I don't think you were the guilty one in the kdemultimedia one :)
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<nixternal> hrmm, MoM isn't playing nice
<nixternal> removing .pot files in the diffs
<Riddell> nixternal: what has a .pot file?
<nixternal> Riddell: kwave
<nixternal> non-kde-core package
<Riddell> well it'll get removed by our clean rule
<Riddell> but generated again by our build rules
<Riddell> not something to worry about really
<JontheEchidna> unless the source doesn't include a Messages.sh, perhaps?
<Riddell> well yes
<Riddell> but that's a bug in itself
 * JontheEchidna nods
<Riddell> qt and kde4libs uploaded to karmic
<Riddell> hope they compile
<JontheEchidna> ...sometime within the next month :P
<pedahzur> Hello!  I was recently let go from my job, so have a bit of free time.  I know there are a number of KDE/Kubuntu projects written in Python.  I've spent the 2.5 years doing Python programming, and might be able to help out.  Where might I find a list of KDE/Kubuntu written in Python in which I might be able to lend a hand, look at bugs, etc?
<JontheEchidna> I could probably recall several... let's see
<JontheEchidna> jockey, software-properties-kde, system-config-printer-kde...
<JontheEchidna> langague-selector-qt
<JontheEchidna> update-notifier-kde
<nixternal> heh, I love when a progress indicator tells me "102% complete"
<pedahzur> JontheEchidna: Thanks...great start.
<nixternal> grr, usb-creator doesn't seperate gtk enough from the backend for us to create an easy frontend...so I shall fix it
<Quintasan_> eagles0513875: ping
<eagles0513875> poong
<eagles0513875> whoops
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> pong
<Quintasan_> I have the package ready
<Quintasan_> amd64?
<eagles0513875> si senor
<Quintasan_> wai a second please, I need to wait for kopete notifations to disappear :P
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: im gonna head out for now wont be gone too long
<Quintasan> ok
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: it failed to build actually :/
<eagles0513875> :(
<Quintasan> due to missing files
<Quintasan> I think  thats the last problem
<eagles0513875> just keep me informed
<eagles0513875> no hurry no pressure bro
<Quintasan> the xpm icon patch was not working and I though it was fixed :<
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> im fighting with samba atm :( dunno whats worse
<Quintasan> I will need to bug someone for methods of patch checking :P
<eagles0513875> have fun off to get some questions answered for my maths course for my exam
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: do i need to smack ya bout for a whiel till you stop getting on and off lol
<Quintasan> dunno what's with mah connection
<eagles0513875> lol
<Quintasan> FFFFFUUUUU- It takes much too long to compile
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: yay
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: it's alive
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/69524/kvirc.tar.bz2
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: is it just a deb
<Quintasan> yeah and what you wanted?
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> we need to talk to someone bout getting it put in kubuntu-experimental or pushed out as an update
<Quintasan> hmm, good point
<tsimpson> file a bug
<Quintasan> but before pushing it out as an update we need to do tests
<Quintasan> users will kill us if this will introduce regressions ;)
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: lol
<eagles0513875> well 4.0 is already in jaunty thing is with what you did you are introducing new features that dont exist yet in the version built in march
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: test it if you can
<Quintasan> I'm trying to get a grasp of it
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: got any questions hit me up
 * Quintasan wonders if he really needs to file a bug
<Quintasan> Won't it be better if I poke Riddel or someone else?
<tsimpson> if you want it in -backports you should, for -updates you need to
<tsimpson> needs a SRU for -updates
<Quintasan> ah, I want it in kubuntu-experimental for now
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: cant install it :(
<Quintasan> hm?
<Quintasan> you need to install kvirc-data package as well
<eagles0513875> what do i need to install first
<tsimpson> we need the source (.orig.tar.gz, .diff.gz and .dsc) to put it in the PPA anyway
<Quintasan> tsimpson: I know, I gave him the deb's
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: trying to install with kpackagekit and it keeps giving me some unknown error
<Quintasan> eagles0513875:  kvirc_4.0.0~svn3193-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb and kvirc-data_4.0.0~svn3193-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<Quintasan> sudo dpkg -i ^
<tsimpson> eagles0513875: or use gdebi-kde
<eagles0513875> ok
<Quintasan> that reminds me I should check how's Shaman
<eagles0513875> its complaining bout dependencies
<eagles0513875> bout the svn needed the data package
<eagles0513875> now the kvirc-data is complaining bout kvirc depndency
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: the bz2 file I sent you contains kvirc, kvirc-data, kvirc-deb
<Quintasan> sudo dpkg -i  kvirc_4.0.0~svn3193-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb and kvirc-data_4.0.0~svn3193-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<eagles0513875> i copied that command and yet its still having dependency issues
<eagles0513875> ill pastebin
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/m853e945
<Quintasan> lol
<eagles0513875> what i do wrong
<Quintasan> you are in wrong dir Xd
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> thats where i have the .debs saved
<Quintasan> also no F at the end of file
<Quintasan> kvirc-data_4.0.0~svn3193-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<eagles0513875> it got it to work
<eagles0513875> brb let me restart
<eagles0513875> its updated :) ty
<eagles0513875> if you get that stuff thats missing we can get it pushed to jaunty updates :)
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> what's missing?
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: said something bout dsc and what not
<tsimpson> who said anything about jaunty updates?
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: kvirc 4.0 build is from back in march 3 months old
<eagles0513875> it would be nice to see it get out as an update to kvirc that is in already in jaunty
<tsimpson> it can't just be placed in -updates
<eagles0513875> i know
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: was asking what was missing in it
<Quintasan> aah
<tsimpson> wait for the boss man to appear and see if it's good for -experimental for testing
<eagles0513875> blarg sry bout that trying to install a theme
<eagles0513875> well one thing for sure since the one in the repos they fix the themes :)
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: themes are pretty sweet :)
<Riddell> ug my qt4/phonon hackery entirely failed to work
<eagles0513875> i have the solution to static ip issues with the new network manager :)
<Riddell> hmm?
<eagles0513875> its not a problem with the widget itself its integration on kubuntu end with the network manager and the init.d script
<eagles0513875> i setup the static ip used the network restart script and it still used dhcp rebooted and it switched and is using static ip now
<eagles0513875> ill just file a bug for it
<ikonia> eagles0513875: where did you setup the static ip ?
<eagles0513875> in the gui under my wifi i chose my connection then hit edit then the tab where it says ip address
<eagles0513875> chose manual and put it in in there
<ikonia> what is in the interfaces file ?
<ikonia> actually this would be better in #kubuntu
<eagles0513875> plasma-widget-network-manager
<eagles0513875> i have no problems its something integration wise that needs to be looked at
<ikonia> how do you know ?
<eagles0513875> after rebooting i was using the static ip
<eagles0513875> using /etc/init.d/network restart kept using the dhcp ip that it had
<ikonia> how does that proves it's an intergration issue ?
<ikonia> lets move to #kubuntu and have a look
<eagles0513875> ok
<Riddell> a|wen: I havn't recreated my duplicate access points issue with n-m since I showed it to you, maybe I imagined it
<Riddell> nixternal:
<Riddell> clean:: rm -rf po/*.pot
<Riddell> from /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk
<Riddell> I don't see why removing the .pot file should fail something to compile though, nothing happens with those files
<Riddell> I expect removing the GETTEXT_CREATE_TRANSLATIONS line in po/CMakeLists.txt will fix it
<Riddell> I don't quite understand why that needs a .pot file
<Riddell> guess it just feels the need to merge it
<Riddell> hmm, but for universe we do want the .mo files installed
<Riddell> nixternal: ok pkg-kde-tools 0.4.6ubuntu5  * Add a KUBUNTU_NO_DELETE_POT variable for packages which moan if you delete their .pot file
<Riddell> export KUBUNTU_NO_DELETE_POT=1
<Riddell> in the debian/rules file will sort it
<ghostcube> wow amarok-common still not build
<ghostcube> :)
<Riddell> ho hum, now the archive is a mess until qt and phonon and everything compiles
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you take a look at bug 372689 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372689 in pinentry-qt4 "Sync pinentry-qt4 0.7.3+svn885721-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372689
<Riddell> k
<JontheEchidna> cool, thx
<JontheEchidna> figure that if we're shipping svn versions of software, they might as well be at least somewhat recent ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: done
<JontheEchidna> wow, the archive is skewed in regards to Qt
 * JontheEchidna reads backlog
<JontheEchidna> ah, phonon
<Riddell> yeah, the version number hackery I tried didn't work
<Riddell> so now I'm just renaming to libqt4-phonon
<Riddell> which means everything will need to be recompiled against it
<Riddell> so got to wait for the builds to finish and the builds for everything (libs, base) to finish before things will be installable again
<Riddell> and it's still building!  takes its time does qt
<JontheEchidna> ok, so then I should probably wait for akonadi sponsorship until after it builds
 * JontheEchidna wonders if kde4libs is done in the ppa
<ghostcube> Hole:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main kdelibs5-dev 4:4.2.3-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1 [1099kB]
<Riddell> ooh kde4libs is indeed done
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: going to retry the other bits in the PPA?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> then I'll upload the next layer
 * Riddell wibbles a bit that qt failed on lpia
<Riddell> oh poo
<rickspencer3> hi flacoste!
<Riddell> the qt compile was all wrong
<Riddell> now I feel silly
<Riddell> hi flacoste :)
<neversfelde> I think that the libgpod0.7 build patch might cause the problems wit amarok 2.1 beta and ipods in kubuntu. Has someone tried to build it without?
<flacoste> hi Riddell!
<rickspencer3> hi all
<rickspencer3> flacoste is a launchpad dev lead, and a huge Kubuntu fan
<rickspencer3> flacoste: how long have you been using Kubuntu/KDE?
<flacoste> 2006
<flacoste> my first Ubuntu install was Kubuntu Breezy
<flacoste> and upgraded to Dapper just after joining Canonical
<rickspencer3> wow
<flacoste> was on Debian/Gnome before that
<rickspencer3> how is Jaunty working for you flacoste?
<flacoste> but a friend convinced me to try Kubuntu
<flacoste> and given that evolution was just crashing on me, kmail was a breath of fresh air
<flacoste> jaunty is working fine once i disabled desktop effects
<rickspencer3> how many times have I hears that?
<flacoste> (i have an intel video card)
<eagles0513875> ping a|wen_
 * rickspencer3 nods
<eagles0513875> flacoste: have you given an older driver from intrepid or gutsy a shot i was told that they are in a ppa somewhere
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: pong
<flacoste> eagles0513875: it's on my todo list
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: i discovered a really strange issue with the network-manager widget
<flacoste> i have a bunch of follow-up tests to do on this issue
<eagles0513875> it wont connect to wired network when i plug in the ethernet cable also static ips work but require a reboot of the entire machine, not just using etc/init.d/network restart wont work it still uses dhcp after rebooting on my home network i was on a static ip
<flacoste> anybody packaged the amarok 2.1 beta release in a PPA by any chance?
<eagles0513875> flacoste: its in the kubuntu-experimental already
<flacoste> really!
<eagles0513875> ya
<neversfelde> flacoste: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<flacoste> is it worth a shot?
<Riddell> neversfelde: which build patch is that?
<eagles0513875> flacoste: i like it there are some very very minor issues but bareable
<flacoste> i switched back to 1.4.6 because i wasn't able to sync with my ipod touch and the support for collection on external drive was very buggy?
<neversfelde> Riddell: kubuntu_04_libgpod_0.7.diff
<eagles0513875> not sure bout ipod stuff since i dont have an ipod
<Riddell> neversfelde: I would have thought that wouldn't be needed any more (but then it would likely not apply)
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: would you prefer i file a bug against the widget
<Riddell> neversfelde: well disable it in debian/rules and throw it in a PPA if you want to test it
<flacoste> eagles0513875: how/should we report bugs on the experimental package?
<Riddell> flacoste: neversfelde says ipods still have problems with that beta build
<eagles0513875> flacoste: good question im still new to the dev community
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: i think you should easily be able to find a static ip bug on LP
<neversfelde> Riddell: I will try a build without and last time I tested there was an error message about it, can't remeber what was in it atm
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: will look :) now
<neversfelde> flacoste: yes, amarok 2.1 beta is without libgpod support at the moment in kubuntu
<Riddell> flacoste: you can look at the package changelog and poke the uploader directly
<eagles0513875> neversfelde: let me know if you do a new build of 2.1 would love to help out testing it for you
<neversfelde> eagles0513875: do you have an ipod?
<eagles0513875> neversfelde: no im just saying amarok in general if you do a new updated build
<flacoste> neversfelde: ok, i'll keep an eye on the changelog
<flacoste> neversfelde: or poke me if you want me to test it (with ipod support)
<neversfelde> ok, I will try a testbuild witout that patch first, if it is not the reason I can ask sebr to help out
<neversfelde> flacoste: will do, thanks
<flacoste> since the upgrade to Jaunty (and I skipped intrepid) i encountered two small issues
<flacoste> one is that after a while, GPG stops working in kmail
<ghostcube> ipod is b0rked in 2.1 amarok like its in repo now
<flacoste> it says it's not able to find the agent anymore
<flacoste> restarting kmail fixes this
<neversfelde> no such problems here
<flacoste> do you have automatic signing setup?
<flacoste> by default all my email are signed
<neversfelde> yes
<flacoste> multiple identities?
<neversfelde> oh yes :)
<flacoste> lol
<flacoste> interesting
<neversfelde> flacoste: but I did a fresh install
<flacoste> it's weird though that it works for a while and then stops
<neversfelde> probbly you should delete some config files and give it a try
<neversfelde> I know that it is a big task^^
<flacoste> yeah, the restart work-around will be fine for now
<flacoste> the other issue is related to keyboard layout
<flacoste> in KDE4 i cannot select my keyboard layout
<flacoste> using the config tool
<flacoste> it's not in the list for some reason
<flacoste> i've added a setxkbmap script to Autostart to work around that
<flacoste> setxkbmap -model logicd -layout ca -variant fr
<flacoste> the system settings app only list 'French Dvorak, French (legacy)' in the variants
<flacoste> and they result in a different keymap
<flacoste> and i lose the keyboard when i come back from suspend (that may be an X issue though)
<flacoste> i mean, that I have to rerun setxkbmap to get at the correct layout again
<Riddell> flacoste: what's the variant you want?
<flacoste> fr
<Riddell> Canadian French which is presumably different from Canadian French (legacy)?
<flacoste> yes
<flacoste> and it's weird because here there are two french layouts in use
<flacoste> CSA
<Riddell> I don't know where it gets its  list of layouts from
<flacoste> and i forget the official name of the other one
<flacoste> which is the one i'm using
<flacoste> should I report a bug on system-settings?
<Riddell> as far as I can see it just gets the list  of variants from X
<Riddell> so it should be an X issue
<Riddell> but then you can set it to the correct one so X does know about it
<ghostcube> hmm maybe iam a bit stupid guys but is thunderbird using the systemwide default font height
<Riddell> flacoste: I'd recommend reporting is as a bug on system settings kxkb module in bugs.kde.org
<ghostcube> if so that sux
<ghostcube> :D
<flacoste> Riddell: ok, i'll do that
<neversfelde> aren't there kubuntu jaunty cds on shipit?
<Riddell> "I want to request CDs of Kubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope)
<Riddell> seems good
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> Riddell: ah, I went over ubuntu.com
<neversfelde> thx
<neversfelde> Riddell: is it possible to request amd64 cds?
<neversfelde> I am answering some questions at the moment, and users seem to be a little bit confused about that
<Riddell> neversfelde: no i386 only
<Riddell> and 1 per order only too
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok, thank you
<Riddell> ubuntu server may still have amd64
<Riddell> E: plasma-widget-customizable-weather: md5sum-mismatch usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-applet-cwp.desktop
<Riddell> that doesn't look good, someone remind me to test it when it's in the archive
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should consider backintime for karmic
<Tonio_> Riddell: see http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Back+In+Time?content=104233
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have packages on my ppa for this
<Tonio_> Riddell: the lack of a good backup/restore system is a problem I think
<neversfelde> Riddell: I accidently made a package of that by myself, so I have it on my radar. I will remind you :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: sounds a bit like our old Keep app
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: would you like me to test
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's really much better
<neversfelde> Tonio_: isn't luckybackup proposed to get into KDE?
<Tonio_> neversfelde: luckybackup is krap, imho
<neversfelde> I read something about it in KDE Forum, I think
<Tonio_> Riddell: it doesn't run as a service, but has a pretty nice profile management
<Tonio_> Riddell: therefore, it is well maintained, which is something keep never had...
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, it is backend/frontend oriented (and has a gnome frontend too...), pretty neat :)
<Tonio_> neversfelde: the problem with lucky backup is the very monolithic structure
<Tonio_> neversfelde: a simple rsync frontend, with one binary
<neversfelde> Tonio_: I did only a quick look at it
<Tonio_> neversfelde: rsync is never good for desktop backup
<neversfelde> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> neversfelde: as for exemple it won't manage ioslaves, samba shares and so on
<neversfelde> but it would probably be confusing if luckybackup is part of KDE and we're shipping another tool
<neversfelde> I guess it is only proposed, so no need to think about that :)
<Tonio_> neversfelde: we never shipped kcontrol right ? :)
<Tonio_> or at least not for long
<neversfelde> hehe
<Tonio_> neversfelde: we never shipped with kbackup
<Tonio_> neversfelde: also never shipped with the default video player (which was a joke)
<Tonio_> etc...
<neversfelde> There was a default video player?
<Tonio_> juk I think
<neversfelde> mhh
<Tonio_> kaffeine has never been part of kde
<Tonio_> neversfelde: we'll se what luckybackup becomes, but right now imho, backintime is a lot better
<neversfelde> well, the ui looks nice and simple, thats good. An advanced user often has a better way to do backups
<Tonio_> luckybackup doesn't even respect kde UI guideline
<neversfelde> backintime's ui, not luckybackup
<Tonio_> neversfelde: yup, it had a couple of issues I warned upstream about
<neversfelde> luckybackup asks you 3 or 4 questions, if you really wants to backup
<Tonio_> neversfelde: most are fixed with the last version I have to test :)
<neversfelde> thats a little bit MS like :)
<Tonio_> neversfelde: it's rsync, that's the main problem for me
<Tonio_> how to backup on my samba share without smb:// support ? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well one of the things we probably should address during the UDS? I guess :)
<neversfelde> Tonio_: do you have packages ready for testing?
 * Riddell uses rsync to backup smb shares without problem
<neversfelde> backupmanager here, nothing better :)
<Riddell> hard to know how most people do backups though, if they use CDs or DVDs or hard disks or what
<eagles0513875> anyone have any time to review these 20 pdf books that are free for possible inclusion in karmic
<eagles0513875> from the looks of things alot of them seem to be development books
<ikonia> development books included in 9.10 ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: there is already dive into python some of these are like bash programming books for beginners to linux
<ikonia> where are they normally included in ubuntu
<ikonia> I've never noticed any pdf books included
<eagles0513875> ikonia: they are in main repo
<ikonia> what package ?
<eagles0513875> at least dive into python is in that repo
<eagles0513875> diveintopython
<neversfelde> eagles0513875: is that a kubuntu related topic?
<eagles0513875> well they are mostly dev books neversfelde
<neversfelde> hum
<eagles0513875> take a look there is an ubuntu in a nutshell book which can apply to kubuntu a book on bash scripting
<eagles0513875> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html thats the link of 20 pdf books
<ikonia> packaging pdf books....honestly
<eagles0513875> what do you suggest then ikonia a pdf only repo where all these pdf books can be downloaded from
<ikonia> I don't see the point of packaging a book to be honest
<ikonia> hence my surprise at what you've said about it being in main
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i remember suggesting it get included  in a release a while ago and it seems to have been but again i dont get the reason for packaging either
<Riddell> dive into python is only in main because a certain benevolant dictator wants it
<eagles0513875> lol ahhhh
<eagles0513875> woudl it be possible to setup a pdf repo for pdf books or is it kinda pointless doing it that way
<ikonia> Riddell: at least an honest response
<Riddell> having them included in get hot new stuff for okular would be best I think
<Riddell> I don't know if or how that works though
<eagles0513875> should i contact who ever is in charge of okular dev
<Riddell> could do
<eagles0513875> ok will do
<eagles0513875> well thats just great okular no longer has the get hot new stuff and they are out of disk space O_o which i have no idea how thats possible
<eagles0513875> what other choices do we have for those books
<neversfelde> well, that ipod patch does not apply correctly, but amarok does not build with libgpod-nogtk-dev either
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: wee issue in 4.2.3 http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2009-May/003020.html
<rickspencer3> Riddell: for UDS, I'm thinking about putting the Kubuntu sessions at about the same time, spread across the days, in the "working room"
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<Riddell> ScottK: seems like your re-ack is  needed for a few of these backport requests
<seele> rickspencer3: is there going to be a voip bridge?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: working room?
<rickspencer3> we have two rooms this time
<rickspencer3> and I think room b is smaller, so will be better set up for "working" rather than presentation style
<rickspencer3> based on last UDS, it seemed like that set up would suit the Kubuntu team better
<rickspencer3> seele: yes, there is audio and there will be a way to patch folks in
<Riddell> yes, the presentation setup last time was a bit mis-fitting
<rickspencer3> perhaps that argues for afternoon
<rickspencer3> so that US can call in?
<seele> rickspencer3: eek, yes. i dont want to wake up at 3am
<seele> (unless it is documentation, do that in the morning ;)
<rickspencer3> ok, I'll shoot for after lunch = Kubuntu each day
<rickspencer3> ??
<rickspencer3> make sense?
<seele> sounds good to me, but the people actually there probably should confirm
<Riddell> good with me
<seele> meeting in 1.5 or 2.5 hours?
<Riddell> 1.5
<seele> hum..
 * seele debates relocating
<Riddell> Mamarok: going to go for membership?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: 4.2.3 looks like it's finally getting around to compiling
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'm preparing the second dep layer as we speak
<Riddell> lovely
<JontheEchidna> btw, you're server didn't work out too well for me since dput couldn't validate my gpg sig and such
<maco> you guys are the people most likely to be able to answer this that i know, so sorry for the OT: for a school assignment, i need to create a new widget for a toolkit that's a subclass of an existing one. i want to do it in Qt. which package should i apt-get source if i want to modify qt itself?
<JontheEchidna> Qt itself is located in the qt4-x11 source package
<maco> thanks JontheEchidna
<ScottK> Riddell: (re backports) - Yes.  I haven't had a chance to investigate them yet.
<ghostcube> wb
<Riddell> maco: get that?
<neversfelde> yay
<neversfelde> amarok shows my ipod
<neversfelde> uh and with a cover and nice new feedback features :=
<neversfelde> ok, there are several patches that do not apply, kubuntu_04_libgpod_0.7.diff, kubuntu_06_qtscript45.diff, kubuntu_03_restricted_install.diff
<Riddell> the first two  I expect can go
<Riddell> restricted install should be fixed up
<neversfelde> it does not build with libgpod-nogtk-dev, but with libgpod-dev
<Riddell> humph
<neversfelde> last one is for restricted-codec-install?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> but it's not a complex patch, just a dbus call as I mind
<neversfelde> I'll have a look
<ScottK> http://www.notmart.org/index.php/Software/Systray_finally_in_action  <-- Looks very nice.
<ghostcube> updates
<ghostcube> yeah the repo seems to get hurried up
<ghostcube> :D
<Mamarok> Riddell: of course
<Riddell> Mamarok: do you have a wiki page?
<Mamarok> Riddell: the one on the ubuntu wiki, yes
<Mamarok> but not exactly up to date I fear...
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> Mamarok: you're got 50 minutes  :)
 * Mamarok updates her wiki page
<neversfelde> Meeting today?
<maco> Riddell: huh? i got JontheEchidna's message....was there something else?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: yus, in 45 mins
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: ty
<Riddell> 17:38 < Riddell> maco: don't modify qt itself, just write an app which has a widget that subclasses one from qt
<Riddell> 17:39 -!- Nightrose2 [n=quassel@70.91.138.90] has joined #kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> 17:39 < Riddell> the whole point of object orientation and subclassing is you don't need to modify the originial to adapt it
<smarter> exactly :]
<maco> oh yea...
 * smarter guesses his messages went to the black hole of netsplit
<maco> have to make a slider that has 2 handles so it can set min & max on one widget
<smarter> maco: tricky
<smarter> involves using QPainter probably
<smarter> but if I remember correctly Qxt(collections of convenient classes for Qt) has one
<rgreening> o/
<Riddell> it's rgreening!
<smarter> rgreening: \o
<rgreening> hey, been incognito.. $work... Im back tho...
<rgreening> time to get down to work :)
<Riddell> rgreening: could you wander over to the buildds and turn the crank so they speed up a bit please
<rgreening> I didn't miss the meeting did I? :)
<rgreening> Riddell: you mean kick them in ~lp:kubunutu-experimental?
<Riddell> no, we'll just wait
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: looks like dirk is gearing up for the 4.2.3 announcement
<Riddell> I see we're all compiling away so we can live with being an hour or two behind
<neversfelde> did a mistake. I removed kubuntu_04_libgpod_0.7.diff, kubuntu_06_qtscript45.dif. Not working patch is 03_mysqle_link_to_amarok_executable.diff
<neversfelde> not kubuntu_03_restricted_install.diff
<shtylman> Riddell: meeting in 30 min?
<neversfelde> well 03 is similar :)
<Riddell> shtylman: yep
<Riddell> neversfelde: ug, that's more complex
<shtylman> cool...in ubuntu-meeting?
<neversfelde> Riddell: I guessed that :(. I think it does not work with ppa1 version of Amarok 2.1 either
<neversfelde> er ppa2
<Riddell> shtylman: if it's free
<shtylman> k...if not? then here?
<Riddell> yes
<shtylman> k
<apachelogger> ok, so a female friend of mine got birthday in a couple of days ... what present shall I get her?
<apachelogger> seriously lost here
<apachelogger> Nightrose: any help?
<Riddell> kubuntu CD?
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Nightrose> apachelogger: what kinda girl?
<Nightrose> geeky? normal? goth?
<Nightrose> anything else?
<apachelogger> normal
<apachelogger> I'd say
<Nightrose> book or cd then
<apachelogger> seriously, my friends ain't much help with describing her :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: she is not much into reading
<apachelogger> not anymore at least :D
<Nightrose> hmmm
<Nightrose> ok sorry - gotta take care of kde 4.2.3 release notes now to get it done before the meeting
<tsimpson> if all else fails, gift certificate is always an idea
<Mamarok> apachelogger: yeah, gift certificate for a books/CD store
<shtylman> apachelogger: go with Riddell's idea...nothing says friendship like a Kubuntu CD :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> ture
<apachelogger> then again only shipit cds look good
<Riddell> chocolate, all girls love chocolate
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know of at least a girl that doesn't...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I must admit she's gay, on the other hand, but still a girl :)
<shtylman> Tonio_: .... minor detail there...eh...
<Tonio_> shtylman: oh sure !! :)
<Tonio_> shtylman: I would never something bad about her, just that's also a fact, that's it :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: flowers
<ScottK> Would someone please make I nice version of "It's not going to get fixed, quit whining" in Bug 206459?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/206459/+text)
<Tonio_> Mamarok: yeah, I think flowers is probably more relevant :)
 * Tonio_ never heard about a girl that doesn't like to be offered flowers
<Tonio_> perfume aswell
<ScottK> If the meeting here or in #ubuntu-meeting?
<apachelogger> depends if someone fridged it
<Mamarok> Tonio_: perfume is only working if you know what she likes
<Tonio_> Mamarok: de facto...
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in two minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<ScottK> That answers that question.
<neversfelde> someone told me to report that amarok libgpod-dev/libgpod-nogtk-de problem upstream, I'll do and push that iPod Amarok 2.1 beta package working with iPod in my PPA. I think my skills for improving 03_mysqle_link_to_amarok_executable.diff Pacth are not good enough.
<maco> apachelogger: no no, there's artwork available for ubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu jaunty
<Riddell> Tonio_, seele, Nightrose, nixternal, yuriy: council ping #ubuntu-meeting
<Tonio_> yup yup
<maco> apachelogger: you can print 'em out on stickers and such and make a pretty kubuntu cd for her
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maco: that is actually a good idea
<maco> apachelogger: do you know Spec in #ubuntu-offtopic? he would do that and then go "i got you a WHOLE operating system!"
<maco> apachelogger: is Mamarok really your mum?
<blizzz> what is Dx?
<JontheEchidna> blizzz: desktop experience
<blizzz> w00t
<maco> see also #ayatana
<apachelogger> maco: nah
<apachelogger> but since I was like an amarok dood she kinda is :P
<maco> ah ok
<maco> there's a log somewhere of when i became an ubuntu member, kjcole said "congrats, mom" because after once being mistaken by a waitress for his girlfriend (O_O) and once for his daughter (makes more sense) we decided that to really screw everyone up, next time someone assumes one of those, he says "no, she's my step-mom"
<maco> (i'm about 30 years younger than him)
<Mamarok> maco: I am the mum of *all* Amarokers
<maco> Mamarok: about Karmic being a K word....just no abbreviating Kubuntu Karmic Koala
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> Cubuntu Carmic Coala
<seele> Cola?
<blizzz> the kkk took my baby away *bumble*
<maco> haha yeah have a punk rock wallpaper
<blizzz> -bumble +hum
<blizzz> maco: : yeah!
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the Debian Security Notice on kdegraphics?
<Riddell> nope
<ScottK> More xpdf embedded copy trouble.
 * ScottK finds it.
<ScottK> Riddell: http://archive.cert.uni-stuttgart.de/debian-security-announce/2009/05/msg00008.html
<Mamarok> maco: didn't even occur to me, was looking for a fourth k to make it KDE4
<maco> haha
<ScottK> Lure: I don't think we really want to copy so much of the Dx spec into ours.  A lot of that is stuff that isn't relvant to Kubuntu.
<Lure> ScottK: I just want to be transparent that there are plans that may affect Kubuntu substantially
<Lure> ScottK: but feel free to strip the summary (I just copy&pasted)
<ScottK> Lure: Will do.
<ScottK> I think it's up to Kubuntu to decide what from what they are doing is suitable.
<Lure> ScottK: I hope so ;-)
 * ScottK too.
<Tonio_> ScottK, Lure: imho, it's all a matter of priorities, that we should discuss during the UDS
<Tonio_> maybe keeping two separate pages ain't bad
<ScottK> I'll rework our page.
<ScottK> smarter: The wiki says you've got edit lock on the specs page.  Please let me know when you are done.
<smarter> just done
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
 * ghostcube gives a round cookies
<tsimpson> just the one cookies? ;)
<ghostcube> hmm havent got enough to build space cakes
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> just chokie
<ghostcube> boah seems to get an update day
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> hmm guys i now tested quassel a few days and i must say its ok but it needs love :) some nice things are implemented but some are not so well, but i think this is as always
<neversfelde> Lure: no really, I am working with koffice for years now
<neversfelde> but, I must confess that I mostly and only need a word processor
<Riddell> ScottK: I knew there was a reason we dumped that embedded xpdf copy
<tsimpson> ghostcube: you should have seen it before jaunty. trust me, it got love ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: How far back did we dump it?
<ghostcube> heh
<neversfelde> ghostcube: #quassel :)
<ghostcube> i know just mentioned :)
<Riddell> ScottK: all the way baby
<ScottK> \o/
<ScottK> Excellent.
<maco> neversfelde: i just need a .doc and .odf viewer. if i'm doing word processing or making slides, i've got LaTeX
<neversfelde> maco: I am doing 20 docs a day, I cannot use latex for these
<maco> LyX, if you don't want to have to type all the commands? (though i find typing the commands is often faster than navigating the insert->symbol thing)
<Riddell> apachelogger: strike?
<neversfelde> I have to earn some money and a good layout costs a lot :)
<blizzz> neversfelde: why can't you use latex?
 * maco thought the point of LaTeX was to make *perfect* layouts
<neversfelde> blizzz: I need more tinme for a latex document
<apachelogger> Riddell: |eagles051387| made me strike because I hade to study a backtrace of amarok with broken dbg package :P
<neversfelde> oh, blues
<ScottK> Everyone esle see http://www.notmart.org/index.php/Software/Systray_finally_in_action ?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, looks neat
<blizzz> neversfelde: you need to make it once. and you'll never worry about the layout anymore
<neversfelde> blizzz: nope, I have to do a special layout everytime
<maco> blizzz: or take a pre-existing layout and modify once. thats how my resume and calling cards both came about
<neversfelde> judges are very sensitive :)
<blizzz> neversfelde: i guess you need rather small changes?
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh that dbg package doesn't work, maybe neversfelde can get rid of it he seems to be into amarok packaging today
<maco> judges?
<maco> you a lawyer?
<neversfelde> blizzz: no, I need major changes everytime, cause I have to copy the style of the paper I am answering
<neversfelde> maco: junior one
<Quintasan> looks like I missed a meeting -_-'
<maco> there's a law student who swears by LaTeX for most stuff, except that BibTeX needs to be rewritten for proper legal citations (and nobody's working on that)
<blizzz> maco: my first experience with latex included making a layout for $FOO-thesises/papers on my study place. that was really cool.
<maco> (Brunellus in #ubuntuforums)
<maco> i thought there were only a small handful of legal style guides
<maco> or rather, one main one and then Chicago
<maco> (in the US, i mean)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think I fixed it
<apachelogger> in experimental
<apachelogger> if it is built yet
<neversfelde> Riddell: I would definetly need a helping henad for that
<neversfelde> ah ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: technically it just needs to call dh_stip specificly for -dbg
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> language engine seems broken again
 * apachelogger downgrades
<Riddell> language engine?
<neversfelde> I am interested in Kubuntus CCs competences, is it allowed to approve loco teams?
<neversfelde> not that I would think about a concrete case :)
<Riddell> neversfelde: we'd generally encouage people to be part of the ubuntu loco team
<apachelogger> Riddell: my language engine :P
<neversfelde> Riddell: I read about Kubuntu Locos are possible?
<Riddell> neversfelde: anything is possible
<Riddell> Mamarok: I approved your membership, <lp-id>@kubuntu.org e-mail address should start working in a couple of days or so, if you have a blog you can add it to planet ubuntu now
<devfil_> Riddell: there is the kdewebdev merge (from 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 to 4:4.2.2-1), do you think it's safe to update kdewebkit to kde4?
<Quintasan> Mamarok: grats on membership :)
<Riddell> devfil_: that would mean losing quanta
<Riddell> wait hang on
<Riddell> kdewebkit?
<apachelogger> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> Riddell: you really don't want to consider that at all
<Riddell> apachelogger: what?
<apachelogger> losing quanta
<apachelogger> even though one might not imagine, but that thing actually got quite some users
<Riddell> right
<neversfelde> Riddell: :D ok. kubuntu-de.org's goal was and is to become an offical loco team, ofcourse we are willing to cooperate with the other german locos together as much as possible. But where do we have to show our work to get approved? It is not an urgent matter, but we need that goal to stay motivated. I think it will be a very difficult thing, and a NO, would be a a disaster.
<apachelogger> Riddell: they were all over the bug tracker when issues due to missing kdebase appeared
<Riddell> neversfelde: as far as I'm concerened kubuntu-de has always been an official loco
 * ScottK uses Quanta
<devfil_> Riddell: there is no a qt4 version of quanta?
<Riddell> devfil_: no it's waiting on kdevelop for kde 4
<Riddell> devfil_: but I see debian has kdewebdev as kde 4 now
<neversfelde> Riddell: is it? I would be wondering. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList We are not in there and we always have problems to get cds as an official loco would.
<Riddell> so maybe we should too and rename the kde 3 one to kdewebdev-kde3
<neversfelde> for example
<Riddell> neversfelde: mm, that's an issue for the community council
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, we need to back them up
<Riddell> neversfelde: the kubuntu council could talk to the community council about improving that I guess
<devfil_> Riddell: I know that debian has kdewebdev (kde4), so we can update kdewebdev (kde3) as kdewebdev-kde3 and merge kdewebdev from debian, right?
<Riddell> devfil_: that seems sensible
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok, I think we should put it on the agenda of one of our next meetings. I'll talk to our local cc
<neversfelde> ty
<Riddell> neversfelde: local cc?
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, we have a german kubuntu cc, which manages the german speaking kubuntu community. Also we have kubuntu-de.org members, seems to be a junior step to grow to a kubuntu member
<neversfelde> its an entrance to work at kubuntu and ofcourse kubuntu-de.org
<neversfelde> we try to replicate the international structures
<ScottK> Riddell: UDS travel all set.
 * apachelogger notes that he still thinks that this might be dangeorus at times because the international structure is meant for a project with a lot more people
<neversfelde> apachelogger: it works not so bad. We pull down language barriers, we give german speaking support and ofcourse we are trying to work international, too
<claydoh> the kubuntu-de folks seem much more tied into the kubuntu community as a whole than, say, kubuntuforums
<claydoh> they deserve a lot of credit, at least
<ScottK> claydoh: You missed the meeting and a chance to recruit Mamarok into the Kult.
<Mamarok> Riddell: thx
<Mamarok> oh, and thx to you to, Quintasan :)
<neversfelde> our forum has 50 posts a day and our wiki is highly focussed on KDE. Well, we should really work on getting german wiki guides in kubuntu docs, but that ist on the todo
 * claydoh was stuck, couldn't get home after 3 :(
<claydoh> flat tire on my bike :(
<neversfelde> and ofcourse we are interested in getting better localisation, we started at kubuntu docs, I guess that worked
<Mamarok> seele: thx for your vote too of course :)
 * Mamarok bows to thank for all the support
<claydoh> Mamarok: sorry I missed my chance to add to the positivr vote
 * ScottK does wonder a bit if he's lost his title as the oldest Kubuntu member (I think I am/was).
<claydoh> how old?
<ScottK> 46
<claydoh> ok, you got me by 3\
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: seems like the snapshot is falling apart :(
<neversfelde> apachelogger: strikebreaker!
<yuriy> damn, did I just miss the meeting again?
<yuriy> I even had the reminder email up on my screen
<neversfelde> yuriy: 2 h late :)
<Mamarok> ScottK: you definitely are second now :)
<ScottK> Heh.
<Mamarok> but not in KDE, annew beats me by some more years :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: why should you suffer for the faults of others :P
<neversfelde> hehe
<Mamarok> claydoh: thanks anyway :)
 * apachelogger is wondering where neversfelde learned packaging
<neversfelde> apachelogger: here
<neversfelde> and why?
<apachelogger> way too decent for a minion
<neversfelde> uh, LGPL in bilbo. I asked upstream about that
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ist the lintian override ok?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: lgpl is metioned as an alternative in COPYING, do I have to put it in /debian/copyright?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: is there a complete copy of the LGPL in copying?
<apachelogger> and yes, it needs to be mentioned in copyright
<apachelogger> best with all the files licensed with it
<neversfelde> apachelogger: no it is only http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/165677/
<neversfelde> so all files are lgpl if you want to?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: there just needs to be a complete copy of the license and you need to mention the affected files in copyright
<apachelogger> upstream can add the complete copy to SVN and you just add it to the tarball (though in that case you need to document it in the changelog)
<apachelogger> best would be if upstream just pushes a new release with it
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I will ask mtux
<apachelogger> ok
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I did a libbilbokblog and libbilbokbloh-dev, learned much, but than #ubuntu-motu told me to not publish ist :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> only bilbo uses it internally
<apachelogger> so the libs are pretty useless ;-)
<neversfelde> I contacted upstream
<neversfelde> there was a very bad recession of Kubuntu 9.04 in prolinux, made me sad. But generally I think the feedback is good, there were severeal threads in our forum. Thay wnat to thank the devs and I think I shoul pass it here :)
<neversfelde> gnah batteries empty sorry
<neversfelde> I think changing the build dep to libgpod-dev and removing the ipod build patch should be no proplem for the experimetal package of amarok?
<neversfelde> it woul support iPods
<neversfelde> other problems should be fixed in karmic?
<ScottK> I think for experimental as long as the Amarok devs have been contacted and they are working on it is fine.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: no libgpod
<apachelogger> talk to upstream
<apachelogger> it introduces new packages whill make kpackagekit fail for the time being
<apachelogger> s/whill/which will
<neversfelde> apachelogger: even not for an experimentl package?
<apachelogger> it is not an experimental change
<neversfelde> well, it is in an experimental ppa ;)
<apachelogger> it is a bloody workaround for an issue that probably can be solved with a patch adding one include
<neversfelde> and it is beta
 * ghostcube notices he must test it so dont be tooo workaroundish :D
<apachelogger> ~workaround
<apachelogger> ~facts about workarounds
<neversfelde> +lastfm
<neversfelde> ~lastfm :)
<apachelogger> clearly the bot must be gone
<apachelogger> poor bot
<ghostcube> R:I:P
<apachelogger> hm
<neversfelde> this is an rbot?
<apachelogger> jussi01: you know... for a server you have a lot of reboots :P
<ghostcube> kubuntu boden turnen
<ghostcube> :¦
 * neversfelde can provide a quassel server for kubuntu members
 * ghostcube thinks there are enough password sniffers arround
<ghostcube> :))
<apachelogger> neversfelde: it would serve the members better if you could provide a server where we can do fancy stuff on
<apachelogger> like packaging QA for KDE releases and stuff
<neversfelde> apachelogger: a simple vps?
<apachelogger> yup
<apachelogger> ultimately we'd have a chroot or something
<apachelogger> so we can mess with things our selfs
<apachelogger> btw
<neversfelde> I will think about it
<apachelogger> we got loads of PPA buildds
 * apachelogger started staging kde-nightly for jaunty
<neversfelde> oh yes
<ghostcube> kde-nightly will contain what ?
<Riddell> yay, qt built!
<neversfelde> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: poke neversfelde into getting us a server for release magic ;-)
<ghostcube> ppa is still in heavy compiling eh ? iam getting updates one by one
<Riddell> release magic?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> pretty empty actually
<apachelogger> Riddell: run QA on the packages, eliminate batsend in favor of branches on $private server etc.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I am writing final exam in about a month will last till october, but after thet I will look at that problem
 * apachelogger would be most interested in the QA part obviously ...
<apachelogger> we could do like automated file clash detection
<claydoh> apachelogger: I never did get a response from the QA dudes :(
<neversfelde> s/thet/that
<apachelogger> claydoh: I don't do much wondering
<apachelogger> claydoh: davmor mentioned that they will refactor the whole qa.ubuntu.com thingy though
<apachelogger> so we might stand a better chance after UDS
<apachelogger> for now the wiki will have to do :)
<claydoh> cool
<NCommander> What magic is needed apachelogger ?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: likes \sh said we would get a server in like december last year
<apachelogger> and like we almost got access to fancy ubuntuwire :D
<claydoh> I have the 'bad' luck of having few to no hardware probs and finds very few bugs
<apachelogger> NCommander: the magic is not the need, the server is
<neversfelde> apachelogger: \sh gets a baby, or not?
<NCommander> apachelogger, mind doing me a favor, I have a main upload stuck int he queue
<ghostcube> Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<ghostcube>   linux-restricted-modules-generic: Hängt ab: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-12-generic ist aber nicht installierbar
<ghostcube> oo
<ghostcube> tip?
<claydoh> ghostcube: disable 'pre-release' updates'
<apachelogger> neversfelde: that is still not released?
 * apachelogger really doesn't get whats the hold up with developing \\sh_baby :P
<ghostcube> its an apt-get dist-upgrade error showing with amarok
<apachelogger> NCommander: what would that favor be?
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> technically I am still on strike
<ghostcube> amarok is laging common and modules the 2.6.x part
<NCommander> apachelogger, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openexr/+bug/372112
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 372112 in openexr "Please sponsor merge upload 1.6.1-4ubuntu1" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<neversfelde> apachelogger: no release I think :)
<apachelogger> since UTCish it's not thursday, and I am on strike till thursday
<apachelogger> that is technically of course
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> neversfelde: last blog post said that release is imminent
<apachelogger> that was 2 days ago
<neversfelde> apachelogger: would you send me a paper for what is exactly needed, servertechnisch?
<NCommander> apachelogger, what's on Thursday?!
<apachelogger> my strike ends
<neversfelde> not urgent cause I cannot react before summer
<apachelogger> neversfelde: doesn't need to be anything fancy, it doesn't really matter if processing stuff takes hours
<apachelogger> a fast connection would be good though
<apachelogger> and as said, ultimately we'd have full mangement
<neversfelde> apachelogger: daisy build here, but it is a little bit buggy although very popular
<neversfelde> apachelogger: so a build server?
<apachelogger> nah
<ghostcube> root server
<neversfelde> isn't launchpad enough
<ghostcube> 50 mbit :) 2 tb hdd hotswap 16 gig ram
<ghostcube> go and get one neversfelde
<ghostcube> :D
<neversfelde> ghostcube: I have one I think
<ghostcube> and maybe xeoan aud pumped
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> cool
<apachelogger> neversfelde: use cases: a) grab $tarballs from KDE b) let $packagers download $tarballs c) create $branch from $launchpad_packagin_branch d) let $packagers push to $branch e) possibly create $src_package from $branch and $tarball and upload to $ppa f) download $deb from $ppa and run ruby love scripts on $debs to assure quality g) possibly spit out fancy html of ruby love script results
<ghostcube> o_O
<apachelogger> the fancier the server is, the happier $packagers get :P
<ghostcube> apachelogger: go and poke the build server for amarok-common
<ghostcube> -_-
<ghostcube> openoffice on build too -_-
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I am not a server pro, so I cannot comment atm
<apachelogger> NCommander: I feel uncomfortable sponsoring that as I have no clue what openexr does, nor what an NPTL patch in the kernel would do, sorry
<apachelogger> ghostcube: didn't I repoke that already?
<ghostcube> amarok isnt coming it refuses cause amarok-common is nut th3re
<neversfelde> I do own alfred, he's one of the small hetzner root servers and I think he can do it
<apachelogger>   kdemultimedia-dev: Depends: kdebase-workspace-dev (>= 4:4.2.3) but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> say thanks to however uploaded 4.2.3 to experimental and thus breaking the build
<apachelogger> s/however/whoever
<NCommander> apachelogger, openexr is a build-dep of KDE. NPTL is a bit in the HPPA kernel used for threading, and the lack of it is what has greatly broken a vast number of packages being built on HPPA
<ghostcube> yeah i have many 4.2.3 updates here
<ghostcube> and strange things are going on -_-
<ghostcube> lol
<apachelogger> NCommander: +    - Added hppa to NO_MAKE_CHECK_ARCHES
<apachelogger> poorly documented
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<neversfelde> why is the first Bloc Party album the only one that does not suck :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is with 4.2.3 in experimental
<apachelogger> especially with it being broken?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: cause you should be listening to daft punk anyway
<neversfelde> apachelogger: lets talk about that server thing after I wrote  that exam and probably in german
<ghostcube> -_- kanzleramt for the world _-_
<apachelogger> neversfelde: by then I will either have found a server or committed suicide for failing on finding a server
<JontheEchidna> oh
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thats house isnt it
<JontheEchidna> ninja's LP page is br0ke
<ghostcube> oh sounds not good
<neversfelde> apachelogger: 7 weeks?
<JontheEchidna> so I couldn't see what was already there
<JontheEchidna> so I just used experimental
<apachelogger> Oo
<ghostcube> :|
<apachelogger> that is a rather crude approach
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: next time create a staging ppa in experimental or something
<ghostcube> ok will kde be back up if i reboot :D
<neversfelde> apachelogger: please dont commit it :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: currently amarok is failing to install on amd64 and lpia because -common is missing and -common can't be built because it can't resolve the deps
<neversfelde> apachelogger: we can talk about it the next days, but I am very busy, so I can't guarantee a productive solutione
<JontheEchidna> if I could get someone to upload kdebase-workspace to -experimental that'd be lovely
<JontheEchidna> if I try to upload something that big it fails
<neversfelde> someone could talk to LJPA about not forcing me to wirte exam, so :D
<apachelogger> NCommander: just wondering, why don't we just update the kernel patch ... if we introduce such short-term solutions for all the packages that appear to be failing due to this, we also need to remove them again
<apachelogger> which is a PITA TBH
<ghostcube> apachelogger: http://pastie.org/470566
<apachelogger> neversfelde: read what JontheEchidna wrote .. that would be usecase e) in my list ;-)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: hehe, my english is not so good, guessed that? Ask JontheEchidna he had to answer my questions :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: re productive: I really just need a raw setup with root, I can take over from there
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so, where is tha mail?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you need the source package?
<apachelogger> diff and dsc
<neversfelde> apachelogger: so you need a small and simple chroot env?
<apachelogger> aye
<JontheEchidna> hum, where'd it go?
<neversfelde> should be not a big prob
<JontheEchidna> vorian didn't send me that one it seems...
<apachelogger> neversfelde: we can always recreate later on, but for starters something simple will do just fine
<JontheEchidna> vorian: plingity
<apachelogger> we need to evaluate the possibilities anyway
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and that is why I am constantly bitching about how we should have a server to collaborate with
<JontheEchidna> a server would be nice
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: could you send kdebase-workspace over to apachelogger?
<apachelogger> the risk of $coordinator getting cought up in some $real_life stuff is way too high + that person can't be around 24/7 anyway + it is kind of a bottleneck
<JontheEchidna> as we are finding out this release the hard way :(
<apachelogger> I have told you months ago
 * apachelogger claims himself a prophet now :P
<JontheEchidna> On an unrelated note, I think the Qt packaging is too big to not be kept in a bzr branch
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the packaging or the package?
<JontheEchidna> packaging
<apachelogger> how so?
<JontheEchidna> for example I want to update the icons in debian/desktop
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Sure thing
<JontheEchidna> but that wouldn't be something worthy of a complete upload
<neversfelde> apachelogger: let us have a talk of this server thing in the next days. I guess I have to ask commander to give me help, but probably alfred can help
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: I just am not positive if it will build (unless the PPA has caught up)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ah
<JontheEchidna> but then I'd have to throw around a debdiff since it's not in bzr
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I missed the "not"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: totally agree
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> good :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: feel free to create one
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nhandler the ppa seems to have caught up nicely
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: ^
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> we have like a billion buildds now
 * ghostcube nods
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ok, thanks
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Ok, give me a little bit to test that it builds. Then I'll send it
<apachelogger> neversfelde: creating a chroot on debian/ubuntu with debian/ubuntu is actually quite easy :)
<neversfelde> ah ccr :)
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: thanks
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Should I CC vorian? Or only send it to apachelogger
 * JontheEchidna goes about creating a bzr branch for Qt
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: oh, so it has been completely unreviewed so far?
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Right
<ghostcube> oO
<JontheEchidna> cripes
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes, but I said, that I am not a pro and I am laywer here, so it is not so easy to save my data.I cannot present it to everyone I like :)
<nhandler> vorian said to wait to send it until the PPA updated
<ghostcube> a lawyer ß
<ghostcube> was bissn du fürn rechtsverdreher
<ghostcube> :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I can understand waiting
<neversfelde> ghostcube: nen halber :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I'd like to note that offering a free quassel core to members is way more dangerous then
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: vorian got caught up in real life stuff and can't make it back for release stuff, so I don't think cc'ing him would do much good
<ghostcube> erklär mir wann ich ne herausgabe auf 985 stütze wann auf 812 (1) 1. alt
<apachelogger> one security leak in the core and ...
<ghostcube> :P
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Ok, I'll try to have it in apachelogger's inbox this afternoon
<apachelogger> what is that in UTC?
<apachelogger> i.e. sensible time :P
<ghostcube> 5 a clock
<ghostcube> or
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I do not offer a free core and I have to look at Rückversicherung
<JontheEchidna> ~time nhandler
<kubotu> nhandler is an unknown time.
<JontheEchidna> ~time
<kubotu> JontheEchidna: America - New York - Wed May 06 18:30 EDT
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ok
<ghostcube> ~time
<kubotu> ghostcube: use time set <Continent/City> to set your timezone.
<nhandler> apachelogger: I'm in UTC-5
<JontheEchidna> ~time America/Chicago
<kubotu> America - Chicago - Wed May 06 17:30 CDT
<apachelogger> nhandler: set yer timezone :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nhandler's time is ^^^
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is wondering when afternoon ends and evening starts
<ghostcube> 17 to 18 a clock
<ghostcube> :|
<JontheEchidna> I'd say it's already evening here...
<ghostcube> wonders when all will have 24 hours on there damn clocks
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> ghostcube: well, you know how the yankees are, they are still using imperial system as well
<JontheEchidna> lol, kubuntu-members has an aRts bzr branch
<apachelogger> who knows maybe evening starts at 23 round there
<ghostcube> yeah inch
<ghostcube> who the fuck is inch
<ghostcube> :E
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: death to it!
<JontheEchidna> last modified: 98 weeks ago \o/
<JontheEchidna> baleeted
<apachelogger> ~order taepodong-2 for JontheEchidna
 * kubotu bombs JontheEchidna into heaven.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that was unexpected
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> ~order taepodong-2 for aRts
 * kubotu bombs aRts into heaven.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> more like hell
<apachelogger> that order clearly needs a randomization
<nhandler> ~time nhandler
<kubotu> America - Chicago - Wed May 06 17:34 CDT
<ghostcube> bombs into new jersey
<apachelogger> kubotu: google taepodong-2
<kubotu> Results for taepodong-2: 1. Taepodong-2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taepodong-2 | 2. Taep'o-dong 2 (TD-2) - North Korea: http://www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/world/dprk/td-2.htm | 3. Federation of American Scientists :: North Korea's Taepodong and ...: http://www.fas.org/programs/ssp/nukes/nuclearweapons/Taepodong.html
<ghostcube> ^
<JontheEchidna> do we want this branch anymore: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/debian
<JontheEchidna> or any of those ending in /debian rather than /ubuntu?
 * neversfelde likes to approve for MOTU after this release cycle or in early 2010, do I have to attend something special?
<apachelogger> probably not
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> I think most of those ending with /debian should be vcs-imports from debian
<neversfelde> I think I need a mentor :)
<apachelogger> one never knows
<nhandler> neversfelde: Talk to hauts
<apachelogger> neversfelde: s/approve/apply
<JontheEchidna> they all seem to be 97 or 98 weeks old
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes, sorry my english
<apachelogger> well, it's not gonna get any better if I don't tell you :P
<apachelogger> then again my language engine is breaking all the time anyway...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: overview page urly plz
<JontheEchidna> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/
<neversfelde> nhandler: whats hauts?
<nhandler> neversfelde: I meant huats: https://launchpad.net/~christophe.sauthier
<nhandler> neversfelde: He is in charge of the mentoring reception
<ghostcube> wieso is man anwalt und macht hier mit :| ich mein ich bin hoffentlich bald steuerberater lol aber ich muss erst durch mein rechts examen in 5 wochen
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> ich kotz gleich
<neversfelde> ghostcube: good luck :)
<ghostcube> :|
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: apparently most of that stuff is from the first import trial
<ghostcube> i need it
<neversfelde> und ich hoffe du machst dann hier mit^^
<ghostcube> ich kann nix jedenfalls nich coden
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: when bzr was still slower than a snail and buggier than a bug
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kdeadmin can go
<JontheEchidna> also, how do I create a branch so that it doesn't show up in +junk?
<neversfelde> nhandler: thanks for info
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you need to push it to a project
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Just specify a package in the bzr push command
<ghostcube> i never build any really big packages or so
<ghostcube> :)
<nhandler> You're welcome neversfelde
<apachelogger> nhandler: s/package/project
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: for katapult you should ask mez, though from the looks of it, that can go too
<nhandler> apachelogger: :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: all of kde core /debian can go
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: what to do with the kubuntu-icons-mono thingy I started ... danny never answered my question whether I can add the Kubuntu-specific ones to the upstream version
<apachelogger> so I suppose we should just use it as the overlay it was meant to be, on top of kde's mono set
<apachelogger> seems better anyway, otherwise other distros (if there were any that got another apachelogger, who cares about everything no one else cares about :P) would want to add their stuff as well and bloat the set even further
<Riddell> apachelogger: did I know about that?
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> well, I've been boozing, but I'd have though it easier to keep the icons all in one place
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, those in kubuntu-icons-mono are hardly useful outside kubuntu land
<apachelogger> IIRC it's for stuff like launchpad
<apachelogger> also it gives us greater dynamic in adding new stuff
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the webkit branch should be moved to it's own branch as it currently doesn't follow policy
 * apachelogger notes that thanks to the superior design of neon he was able to make only certain packages cause an upload hold-up
<apachelogger> with 2 slocs, of which one is actually just creating the array defining that stack and the other only being half a line anyway :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, did you test drive the refactored release script yet?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-07
 * neversfelde rocks to Oasis
<neversfelde> so I am a Blur Fan, shoul sleep noe, no? :)
<JontheEchidna> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu
 * apachelogger didn't understand a word
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you'll need to edit the vcs fields in control :D
<JontheEchidna> quite true
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, you might want to steal .bzr-builddeb (or something like that) from a KDE branch
<apachelogger> it makes builddeb know that it is a packaging-only branch
<JontheEchidna> hmm, hidden so well I didn't know of its existence
<apachelogger> that is why I am telling you :)
<apachelogger> background magic is the best kind of magic
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you know ... how about batrc  ... to automate the getting of a new .batrc? ;-)
<apachelogger> clearly someone other than me should be writing it :P
<apachelogger> File.delete(".batrc") if File.exist(".batrc") and File.exist(".batrc_path"); require 'bat'
<apachelogger> something like that :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so, 4.2.3 looking good?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kinda sorta
<Riddell> only kindae?
<JontheEchidna> turns out kdebase-workspace still needs testbuilt
 * nhandler is testbuilding it now
<Riddell> also new akonadi needed http://download.akonadi-project.org/
<Riddell> 1.1.2
<nhandler> Bleh, it might take a little longer. It just failed in the build and I need to resolve and error installing "/tmp/buildd/kdebase-workspace-4.2.3/obj-i486-linux-gnu/lib/plasma_engine_applicationjobs.so"
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, I have that for karmic at least
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 372700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372700 in akonadi "akonadi 1.1.2: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372700
<JontheEchidna> uses pkg-kde-tools now
<JontheEchidna> I haven't had a chance to test what with the archive being like it is
<JontheEchidna> s/test/testbuild
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: how about https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase/powerdevil-ubuntu ?
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: apachelogger: Any objections to me uploading base-workspace to k-n to test build? My dumb live cd is giving me out of space errors that are interfering with the build. It got pretty far, so I think it should build fine
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: staging is going on in -experimental this time
<JontheEchidna> k-n's LP page is on the fritz
<apachelogger> as long as someone built it and ensured all stuff is installed that is fine with me
<nhandler> apachelogger: It hasn't built yet, that was why I was going to upload to k-n
<apachelogger> well, ppa builds ain't gonna run list-missing
<apachelogger> of course you could fiddel it in via debian/rules
<apachelogger> then you can also upload
<apachelogger> but one way or another a list-missing needs to be done
<nhandler> So what would you guys suggest doing. I will not be able to get a complete build done on my machine.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you testbuild?
<apachelogger> otherwise send it my way
<JontheEchidna> it'd take ~3.5 hours, but yeah
<apachelogger> but I am going to bed, so I will only be able to do it in like 8 hours or something
<JontheEchidna> ~3.5 beats 8
<apachelogger> true
<JontheEchidna> but it'll probably finish after I'm in bed
 * apachelogger needs to determine the best way on how to get the list-missing done in buildd builds for cases like this one
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: make a script to send a mail ;-)
 * JontheEchidna ponders how to do that
<JontheEchidna> if I were a video game character, shell scripting would be my secret weakpoint
<apachelogger> good question indeed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: add ?batch=1 to the kubuntu-ninjas URL
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: send it my way
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: anyway, I am sure you'll find a way ... otherwise I'll just build when I am up
<nhandler> Doing that now JontheEchidna
<nhandler> Riddell: What does that do?
<Riddell> shows only 1 package at a time
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> apachelogger: JontheEchidna: sent
<JontheEchidna> got it
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Please let me know if it FTBFS. I don't think it will, but i'm not promising anything
 * JontheEchidna nods
<nhandler> apachelogger: I sent it to you too just in case
<neversfelde> someone ready to have a look at bug 370009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370009 in choqok "New upstream version 0.5 available" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370009
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I need a helping hand with bug 370520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370520 in kdepim "kio_groupwise.so should be in kdepimlibs5" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370520
<neversfelde> not sure what I have to do next
<neversfelde> I should probably ask on the devel list, but apachelogger told me to ask a core-dev contender :)
<JontheEchidna> maybe he meant libkdepim4 in the bug title?
 * JontheEchidna looks at the bug
<Riddell> ta da https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: so what has been done so far on your part?
 * JontheEchidna needs to know that before he can answer "what next"
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I discovered that kdepim-dev is a kubuntu thing, I think that a mergend debian package would be great
<neversfelde> but I am very inexperienced with that
<JontheEchidna> I think debian has a kdepim-groupware package
<JontheEchidna> a merge would take care of this for karmic
<JontheEchidna> for jaunty it'd probably be best to shove the .so into libkdepim4
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: jey, there is a kdepim-groupware package in debian, I would love to write the SRU thing, but I cannot fix it by myself
<seele> how do you fix blocked updates in kpackagekit?
<dtchen> Riddell: do you use topal with alpine?
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Did it build?
<JontheEchidna> no, the .dsc didn't have write permissions thanks to kmail :/
<JontheEchidna> and I didn't notice it until 5 mins ago
<nhandler> lol
<JontheEchidna> I'll have to start tomorrow, my parents usually turn off the computer if the fan runs after I go to bed
<JontheEchidna> we should definitely be able to get it all done tomorrow though
 * JontheEchidna out
<nhandler> Ok, thanks again JontheEchidna
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: ping
<eagles0513875> das
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope - didn't have time yet - will put it on my todo for today or tomorrow
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: been having issues with wifi connectivity was told by someone upstream in plasma to upgrade to 964432 revision
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: indeed I meant libkdepim4 :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: please make more people admin for the ppa, you know how it is ... there is a 99% chance something needs to be done real quick while you are not around ;-)
<Riddell> yep
 * apachelogger just had a kickass idea for PPAs
<Riddell> dtchen: topal?  alpine?
<eagles0513875> what updates were pushed out yesterday
<kwwii> Riddell: is the plasma theme in kubuntu-default-settings?
<Riddell> kwwii: no it's in KDE
<kwwii> Riddell: hrm? which package , I mean
<kwwii> Riddell: nevermind
<eagles0513875> just found out about a maltese version of aspell would it be better to get that included upstream or get it included in karmic
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have time to read through a proposal for PPA enhancement?
<Riddell> apachelogger: could do
<eagles0513875> anyone willing to package a newer snapshot of plasma-widget-network-manager for kubuntu-experimental ppa cuz some updates are reaking havock with it on 64bit jaunty
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/vppa.txt http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/rect5051.png
<Riddell> "a Kubuntu users" -> "a Kubuntu user"
<Riddell> apachelogger: reads good
<apachelogger> Riddell: sounds like a sensible proposal as well?
<Riddell> yes I think  so
<apachelogger> ok, thanks :)
<Riddell> adds more complexity for devs
<Riddell> well more power
<Riddell> which leads to more complexity
<apachelogger> well, one does not need to use it, but I think that grouping could do a lot of good
<Riddell> right
<apachelogger> especially since we use the PPAs so much for updates
<ryanakca> Nightrose: did you receive the blurb to add for h.k.o?
<ryanakca> Nightrose: sorry, misstab
<Nightrose> ah ;-) ok
<Nightrose> was wondering...
<ryanakca> Nixternal: did you receive the blurb to add for h.k.o?
<ryanakca> nixternal: Just in case, http://pastebin.ca/1412859
<Lure> anybody else having notifications stay on forever with kde 4.2.3 from ppa?
<eagles0513875> i did earlier
<eagles0513875> then the download stopped
<eagles0513875> bug 191889
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdebase-workspace and kdebase still to be uploaded to -experimental?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in pidgin "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191889
<Lure> eagles0513875: I think auto-hide does not work somehow
<eagles0513875> i didnt get the 4.2.3 updates and when i try to update using the command line it doesnt find them
<nixternal> ryanakca: groovy, thanks
<Mamarok> apachelogger: take the Ubuntu translation survey
<Riddell> "/usr/include/linux/errno.h:4:23: error: asm/errno.h: No such file or directory"
<Riddell> rar
<eagles0513875> is there a problem with kubuntu-experimental ppa i have them added to my list but for some reason its not finding kde 4.2.3 for me
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: did you import the gpg key to your kearing?
<Mamarok> keyring* even
 * Mamarok is taking the UT survey...
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: i have it added to the authentication list on kpackage
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: you must have a very strange system then, update worked like a charm here, amd64 bit
<eagles0513875> ya amd64 here as well it had started downloading from kpackage then it developed an error
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: I strongly suggest you check your system, maybe doing a clean install, it works and there is no error in the ppa AFAICT
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: currently using it till i can get windows reinstalled on this desktop
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: ill try run fsck which seems to be fixin lots of issues as of late
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: do what you need to, but please don't flood this channel with unnecessary comments, support is in #kubuntu
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: i know and wasnt trying to
<Riddell> well, kde4libs isn't compiling and won't until the linux team add back errno.h
<Riddell> can't compile anything else because we're blocking on the phonon transition
<Riddell> so, meh
<apachelogger> Mamarok: hm?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: David Planella sent a survey for Ubuntu translations (all desktops)
<Mamarok> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=cD9YG8FmceBQBbFyWAdOJg_3d_3d
<Mamarok> to the translators ML
<apachelogger> Mamarok: maybe you should forward to kubuntu-devel ;-)
<Mamarok> will do right now :)
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> basket to be discontinued
<apachelogger> oh dear
<eagles0513875> what no :(
<eagles0513875> y
<Mamarok> oh no, I began to like it...
<eagles0513875> *why
<eagles0513875> im using it right now and i love it
<apachelogger> well take over development then :P
<eagles0513875> hell i will if i can figure out how to program lol
<eagles0513875> we should
<apachelogger> There have been a few articles recently trying to estimate the number of Linux users, which is apparently a challenging problem. However I have to wonder why it can't be figured out at least at the distro level by simply storing hashes of IP addresses that hit Canonical's update site, and looking at the number of unique ones each week/month.
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> first get a course in how the intartubes work and then talk about ip addresses in the public nety
 * eagles0513875 thinks apachelogger gone off deep end
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: get a book about software design, one about c++, one about qt, read them and then you can go ahead work on basket :P
<eagles0513875> got one already lol on c++ foudn link with 20 free books
<apachelogger> eventually you should get some more books as you go along ... something about writing efficient code and stuff
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: speaking of translations how can i get a maltese aspell package added for karmic or should i get it added via upstream
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: read back a few month of the archive and you will never ask again...
<apachelogger> if there is no upstream version available then you will have to do it upstream as it will be hard finding a sponsor for non-upstream work in these regards
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> Mamarok: did the archive eat the maltese aspell?
<eagles0513875> i found out about it from the lug here
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: was told if  it doesnt exists upstream not to request it :(
<apachelogger> don't unstand
<apachelogger> *understand
<eagles0513875> i dont either
<apachelogger> + you don't request such things
<apachelogger> you do them
<eagles0513875> which i wont have time for till the 19th of may
<eagles0513875> then i can break and package stuff to my hearts content
<apachelogger> there ain't people working on apsell that learn languages for the fun of it, just to create the appropriate dicts
<eagles0513875> i know someone did it for a reason
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: there is an aspell-mt, just google for it (hint: you can install rpm packages with alias)...
<eagles0513875> interesting not really installing it but since you have a long list of aspell packages in repo would it hurt to have that added
<apachelogger> !info alias
<ubottu> Package alias does not exist in jaunty
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> Mamarok: isn't that like alien?
<apachelogger> alias is pretty much a bash function :D
<Mamarok> right, my bad...
<apachelogger> dpm: it would appear to me that a lot of aspell dicts are missing from both debian and ubuntu
<apachelogger> dpm: ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/aspell/dict/0index.html vs. http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=sid&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=aspell- ... especially note how gnu got various -m* and debian only got 2
 * Mamarok gets herself a very strong tea
<apachelogger> since ubuntu pulls those dicts directly from debian it looks exactly alike on our side
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: i have tried alien and things didnt end up very pretty
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: for what package did you try it?
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: that always worked well for me so far
<eagles0513875> it was a while ago so i dont remember
<apachelogger> ah well
<eagles0513875> i used to use it back in edgy when i started lol
<eagles0513875> isnt it always better to have a .deb then stay converting
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: also get a book about unix, one about linux internas, and one about the variou slinux packaging systems
<apachelogger> eventually you will understand why alien doesn't work for most packages but probably will just fine for stuff like aspell-mt
 * eagles0513875 not made in my basket
<Riddell> ooh, apachelogger uploaded kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> now, where's kdebase I wonder?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, vorian?
<JontheEchidna> dunno, vorian never sent it to me which means either: a) he never got it, or b) he just forgot to send it
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger did kdebase anyhow, so it shouldn't be too much of a problem :)
 * Riddell eyes up apachelogger 
 * apachelogger notes that he deleted kdebase after batsend :P
<apachelogger> one really shouldn't do staging in experimental anyway :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please retry amarok though
<JontheEchidna> okie-day
<JontheEchidna> messa retryin' amarok
<Riddell> so nobody has kdebase?
<apachelogger> google has
<Riddell> huh?
 * apachelogger sent via gmail :P
<vorian> JontheEchidna: never got it
<vorian> Riddell: check yet inbox
<vorian> JontheEchidna: sorry, that was supposed to be a question as in
<vorian> never got it?
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<JontheEchidna> oh, it seems it went to trash for some reason
 * JontheEchidna should hav checked there first
<apachelogger> hehe
<Riddell> why aren't they just uploaded to kubuntu-ninjas?  that's what it's for
<apachelogger> Riddell: jonny failed to use the lunchpad interface I think ;-)
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> base is going up
<apachelogger> if it fails it is all Tonio_'s fault
<Riddell> everything ids
 * apachelogger needs to get sis from train station
<Riddell> anyone tested these packages yet?
<JontheEchidna> probably not
<JontheEchidna> [15:38:09] <Riddell> JontheEchidna: upload it to kubuntu-experimental
<JontheEchidna> that was a few days ago I think
<JontheEchidna> context:
<JontheEchidna> [15:36:51] <JontheEchidna> except I can't visit the kubuntu-ninjas ppa page to see if anything's up there yet :(
<JontheEchidna> lex79: you weren't supposed to bump phonon, there wasn't a new one this time
<lex79> JontheEchidna: yes, my fault
<lex79> and now? :)
 * JontheEchidna is fixing it
 * JontheEchidna barfs
<JontheEchidna> new arora defaults to plastique
<eagles0513875> ?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks, 	
<lex79> I shall be more careful next time
<lex79> :P
<neversfelde> Riddell: this is a reminder in case plasma-widget-customizable-weather :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hu ?
<nixternal> ryanakca: ping?
<lex79> apachelogger: kardioripper is ready
<Riddell> neversfelde: what about it?
<neversfelde> Riddell: you wanted to have a look at it because of a md5sum missmatch once it is in the archive
<Riddell> oh aye
<Riddell> ah but nothing is installable currently
<Riddell> so that won't work
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: 15:15 < icefox> Riddell: 0.6 does not, but you can override is with -style oxygen, .7 which is coming out in two weeks will again default to whatever kde decideds
<Riddell> arora and style
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdetoys misses ~jaunty1~ppa1 in its version
<lex79> Riddell: I send kdetoys to vorian but it has wrong dep (libphonon-dev >= 4:4.3.2), also kdegames
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oops
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do we want to keep around the desktop-effects-kde package? It seems rather unmaintained, and KDE has its own desktop effects stuff now
<Riddell> I think that can go
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I'm looking in kubuntu-experimental, kdeartwork? seems missing
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yeah, I haven't got to it yet
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok, remember to fix kdegames before upload
<a|wen_> I've uploaded a new plasma-widget-network-manager to kubuntu-experimental ... and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kububntu/PlasmaWidgetNetworkManager/ updated
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: ^
<nixternal> mass doc cleanup in effect!
<nixternal> jjesse will go crazy when he does his next bzr update :)
<tomsdale> Will KDE 4.3 be available in jaunty as a regular update or as a backport (if at all)?
<Riddell> backport is the plan
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: :) ty i need it cuz wired connectivity is totally dead with the old snapshot :) will give it a try when i get home right now remotely connected to this desktop
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: is the updated package in kubuntu-experimental repo
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: okay; please test and report your findings on the test-page ... and the updated package is in kubuntu-experimental
<eagles0513875> ok along with 4.2.3 hopefully ill be able to get the updated network manager
<a|wen_> might be that you actually need kde 4.2.3 to get it installed ... we'll see; else i need to find another place for testing it
<eagles0513875> thing is i was downloading it this morning then an error occured trying to get it after updating via command line does find it :(
<eagles0513875> is there an updated kde-base to be used with 4.2.3
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: kde 4.2.3 is still stack-building ... it will hopefully be ready over the next half day or so
<eagles0513875> i think running dpkg from init 1 runlevel hs found bout 56 new packages but cannot connect atm :(
<apachelogger> lex79: if you say so :P
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: static ips work i think though for users who use them we need to add a wiki with the cidr prefixes since thats what it uses
<nixternal> do you think all static ip users even know wth cidr is? and why would they need to know anyways? I think cidr is way beyond anything that we need to document for a user
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: well, you need to know networkmask in many other places to configure it ... and cidr does actually seem more human to me than networkmask :)
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: granted but someone not versed in network will have issues with it the dev said that is probably gonna change to subnetmask
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: does it work with cidr in the version released in jaunty?
<eagles0513875> wifi static ip works with cidr
<eagles0513875> but with the init.d script it wont release the dhcp address and switch to static
<a|wen_> okay
<eagles0513875> complete reboot is required to use have it switch to static
<eagles0513875> wired i have no way of testing at the moment
<a|wen_> crappy east-asian mirrors not getting updated regularly
 * a|wen_ switches as he have been waiting for -proposed packages for days
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/okular ... should i just move all of those that is not concerning gutsy to kdegraphics?
<JontheEchidna> a|wen_: yeah
<JontheEchidna> we can close all the gutsy ones
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: most of the bugs seem to be rather new ... so have low hopes of closing any of them
<a|wen_> nope, all of them was intrepid or jaunty
<JontheEchidna> oh well
<JontheEchidna> could I forward kdegames to someone for uploading?
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: of course
<a|wen_> andreas-wenning@<our-usual-domain>
<JontheEchidna> a|wen_: I sent it to your awen.dk address
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: well, they both end in the same pile of mail ... I've got it; now i just need ti download the tar to upload it
<JontheEchidna> okie
<apachelogger> oh... I just realized ,,, last time I ate something was yesterday noon
<eagles0513875> go get somethign to eat lol unless your on a starvation diet
<a|wen_> apachelogger: so it was a eating strike you were on :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> at least not by intention
 * a|wen_ hands apachelogger a cookie
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: regarding vpn can i setup one over wifi on my internal home network
<apachelogger> a|wen_: that won't do any good
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: you can try ... test to make it work without the widget; and then see if you can connect to the same with the widget
<a|wen_> apachelogger: i'd have offered you some noodles ... but just finished eating them myself
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: trying to plan ahead as to what i need to setup to do some proper testing
<apachelogger> oh dear
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: another thing i just remembered there are going to be issues between hardware switches of laptops and the software switches for the wifi because earlier i had my wifi turned off and the im guessing the widget kept turning it on when i had it disabled and i kept loosing connection to the network after about and hr and reboot was required to reconnect
 * eagles0513875 apologises for the super long sentence
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: probably ... i'm currently mostly interested if you find any regressions in the new widget
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: ok how can i post my findings on the wiki page you linked me
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: have an account on LP, log in to the wiki, click edit and add your name + did it work + did it work in 9.04 + bug# in the fields
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: would you prefer i edit the wiki or put together a spread sheet with details on each part of what to test
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: i prefer you edit the wiki-page ... that is what it is there for
<eagles0513875> ok. can i make a suggestion for it
<eagles0513875> have a column to put in what step that the person is on
<neversfelde> apachelogger: plasma-widget-daisy seems to be buildable again
<neversfelde> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-daisy
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: you are free to add that in the long description in the "broken" part
<eagles0513875> ok
<JontheEchidna> once kdegames, the fixed kdeartwork and fixed kdewebdev-kde4 are up, we should be done with KDE 4.2.2
<JontheEchidna> *4.2.3
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: if you dont mind i added another column to the wiki so that if something is broken there wont be issues
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: the idea is that you will do a complete test if you write it as okay or not
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: what was the idea with the columt?
<eagles0513875> put down what step was tested so we know whats been tested and what not
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: if you do a test you do all of the steps
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: please remove it again ... but if you need some place to specify some more content, you can add a "comment" column furthest to the right
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: corrected
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: thanks ... as said, you need to test all the steps to mark as completed; if you need to stop some way through due to a bug, you just mark that, and if you want add in the comments which step it was if you like
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: fixed my bug with wired on previous snapshot i think
<a|wen_> good :)
<eagles0513875> one of the updates that was rolled out yesterday made a change to the interfaces file and removed auto eth0 to auto connect
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm copying over the packages which have compiled
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: interesting fixed it but on previous snapshot it isnt changing the icon
<eagles0513875> brb
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: another test we need to do is see how the network manager reacts with adding static ip's to the /etc/network/interfaces file
<hunger> Any plans for kde 4.2.3 in jaunty yet?
<Riddell> hunger: want to test it?
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: it will most likely ignore the interface
<Riddell> hunger: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<hunger> Riddell: Sure, why not.
<Riddell> hunger: let me know if it works for you then I'll announce
<hunger> Riddell: I'm downloading... that will take a while.
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: ping
<Mamarok> Riddell: is everything in the repo? Then congrats, works fine for amd64
<apachelogger> lex79: kradioripper's watch needs some love
<a|wen_> Mamarok: kdegames is still on the way...
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: found first bug on wired already will update when i get home
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: please remember to check if it is in the version released with 9.04 and add that info as well
<eagles0513875> where can i check that
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: last question cuz i know your fedup of me but tester should be my lp user name
<lex79> apachelogger: ok, I will try to change the watch file
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: install the version from the official repository and check if the same problem you find is there ... and lp or irc name is fine
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> neversfelde: get another revu for daisy
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thank you
<neversfelde> another MOTU around with time to have a look at it?
<neversfelde> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-daisy
 * apachelogger high fives JontheEchidna
 * JontheEchidna can revu some in a bit
 * a|wen_ reads up on the last LWN ... 5 BSD releases in a week, that is a lot
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: first bug posted
 * Riddell holds breath until hunger came back
 * eagles0513875 wishes people wouldnt mention being hungry i havent had dinner yet and its half 8
<Riddell> hunger:  how's it looking?
<Riddell> hunger: how di
<Riddell> hunger: how did you upgrade?
<hunger> Damn!
<hunger> I told you twice about my still being in kde 4,2,2 on the wrong channel!
 * hunger first did #decibel, then #kde-devel:-(
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.2.3-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu', which is also in package kdesudo
<Riddell> hrm
<hunger> Riddel: I added the repo, went into aptitude and pressed u followed by U and g g
<eagles0513875> its still showing that im on 4.2.2 after issuing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hunger> Riddel: Aptitude gives all (well, most) kde debs as being at version 4.2.3.
<hunger> Some plasmoids are still at 4.2.2, but that is to be expected.
<eagles0513875> same with kpackagekit and on command line
<hunger> kdelibs, kdebase, etc. all are at 4.2.3 according to aptitude.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 345776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345776 in kdebase-runtime "package kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: conflicts with kdesudo (it tries to owerwrite file /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345776
 * JontheEchidna reboots
<maco> any of you that use languages with non-latin characters...have you noticed that kde apps get kinda....stupid...when scim's on?
<maco> like they stop taking keyboard input? i have to restart kontact and quassel like 5-10 times each every day because they stop taking input
<maco> has been suggested that this is because i have scim enabled
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: mm, I just got that
<Riddell> maco: scim is something else that we're woefully untested on
<Riddell> maco: there's a new input plasmoid due in 4.3 though
<maco> im just using the thing in the tray
<maco> but its not like if i switch to japanese (or japanese and back to english) it stops taking input. i dont *do* anything to scim, but sometimes i just cant use my keyboard in some windows. and actually, its not the whole app, because ill be unable to type an email but then i can still do things like hit "a" to reply all on the kontact mail screen
<maco> just not type in the composer.  and if i switch workspaces or windows over and over and over, ill suddenly be able to type in all of them again...sometimes. sometimes i give up and quit kontact and restart it
<maco> no logic that ive noticed though for when it just stops working. except that it only happens in the kde apps i use. pidgin, gwibber, firefox..they're all fine
<Riddell> well I concur with hunger, this thing calls itself 4.2.2
<JontheEchidna> heh, didn't KDE do this last time with KDE 4.1.2 as well?
<Riddell> CMakeLists.txt:set (KDE_VERSION_STRING "${KDE_VERSION} (KDE 4.2.2)")
<JontheEchidna> er, 4.1.3
<Riddell> let's check it's not our fault first
<apachelogger> maybe wrong libs upload?
<apachelogger> IIRC that happened once :P
<a|wen_> kdegames baking in the PPA as well now
<Riddell> CMakeLists.txt:set (KDE_VERSION_STRING "${KDE_VERSION} (KDE 4.2.3)")
<Riddell> that's what's in the upstream tar
<Riddell> so we got the wrong one uploaded somewhere along the way
<maco> i'm attempting to ask in #ubuntu-jp if anyone uses kubuntu. i appended to include "and speak can speak english" because i cannot ask bug questions in japanese
<apachelogger> yet again :D
<Riddell> maco: freeflying might be someone to check with
<JontheEchidna> debdiffing the packages seems to suggest that we have the correct tarball uploaded
<JontheEchidna> maybe they updated the tars?
<maco> Riddell: i'm trying to ping persia to use as a translator
<maco> i assume that with living there, his japanese has to be much better than my 3-years-disuse-and-never-fluent-to-start-wth japanse
<a|wen_> Riddell: i've got the wrong version here as well... got it from vorians secret place
<Riddell> I don't know of any kdelibs update but that's the most likely explanation
<a|wen_> they didn't want to tell anyone ;)
<Riddell> I'm going for dinner, could someone upload the fixed tar
<maco> supposing this input issue is a kde v. scim tug-of-war....which package would it go under?
<ScottK> scim I would suggest.
<Riddell> depends on who's fault it was
<Riddell> both maybe initially
<maco> ScottK: the fact that gnome apps are dandy makes me think not-scim though
<ScottK> Perhaps.
<maco> should i even file a bug if there's no how-to-reproduce?
<maco> im thinking it wouldnt be a very useful bug in that case...except as a "yes, it happens, and we know it happens"
<ScottK> Three cheers for human readable pacakge names: libmpfr1ldbl
<Sput> I hope bash can do apt-get completion :)
<ScottK> It can.
<maco> Sput: it can. and i think that's the only reason anyone can get gnome-stracciatella-session installed
<maco> sudo apt-get install gnome-strac<tab>
<Sput> maco: the real question is, who wants to have gnome-* installed :)
 * Sput pets his gnome-free boxen
<maco> im not sure i really care anymore what DE's in use, as long as there's a window manager i like
<maco> and the apps i want
<Sput> in my case, that happens to be kwin and almost exclusively KDE apps :)
<maco> i use pidgin because kopete forcibly alphabetizes groups, gwibber because it keeps things in tabs instead of opening a browser tab for everything like choqok does, firefox because of the extensions, kontact because it handles gmail's imap better and has nicer integration between the parts, quassel because irssi's ipv6 handling is broken, and terminator because i like it's split-screen better than konsole's
<maco> s/it's/its/
<lex79> apachelogger: I fixed watch file with so much love :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: Using System tray Icon made optional. and disabled by default.
<neversfelde> :)
<maco> Sput: and my preferred window manager is xmonad
<Sput> interesting :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde++
<JontheEchidna> ~karma neversfelde
<kubotu> karma for neversfelde: 3
<neversfelde> hehe
<JontheEchidna> ~karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 84
<JontheEchidna> new kde4libs uploaded anyhow
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: we need moar space for the kubuntu-ppa
<JontheEchidna> new kdelibs got rejected because we're out of space
<neversfelde> apachelogger: that LGPL hint is part of the GPL-3, so every package has to mention taht in debian/copyright?
<JontheEchidna> we want 5 GB at least I'd say
<neversfelde> and upstream has to include a full copy every time?
<JontheEchidna> would anybody be against me merging konversation from debian/experimental?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Are they going to have their KDE4 release before Karmic?
<JontheEchidna> dunno, but I've been using it for a month or so and haven't noticed any problems really
<ScottK> No objection then.
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: have you requested some more space then ... took only a few hours last time
 * hunger is annoyed by doxygen maintainer not reacting to bugreports nor ML.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: forget it, I was wrong
<hunger> Damn... Quassel somehow puts all my messages into the wrong channels:-/
 * hunger blames Quassel.
<JontheEchidna> a|wen_: where do you do that?
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: question against soyuz in LP
<JontheEchidna> thx
<JontheEchidna> whoa, I think konvi got knotification support since I last svn up'd
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: is it konversation for kde4?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's KDE4-based
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: how about features, is it usable now ?
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: wouldn't miss quassel at all, if konvi for kde4 worked.
<JontheEchidna> it's been usable for me for a while now
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: sweet.
 * _StefanS_ finds the compiler..
<JontheEchidna> I haven't tried DCC yet (That's always been spotty for me, regardless of client)
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: yea who cares about dcc :)
<JontheEchidna> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/70329
<a|wen_> is it enough to just upload the change ... or does the other apps gather this info compile-time?
<JontheEchidna> uploading the change should be fine
<JontheEchidna> all apps use the same about dialog, they just fill the app info themselves
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: neon got 6, that is pretty tight at times
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ppa size that is :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I requested 10 to be safe
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> good idea
<JontheEchidna> seems to be what k-n has
<_StefanS_> ah sweet...
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: works :D
<JontheEchidna> :)
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: could you try to message me, just to check the notifications part ?
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: just a se
<JontheEchidna> _StefanS_: ok, but you might have to set the settings first
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: works great
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: could you try again ?
<JontheEchidna> _StefanS_: sure
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: and another
<JontheEchidna> _StefanS_: do you see an amarok-y OSD or integrated plasma goodness?
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: yuppers!
<JontheEchidna> sweet
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: works great
 * JontheEchidna is compiling as we speak
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: upload to kubuntu-experimental
<Riddell> I can copy it over to avoid the disk space issue until they give us more
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: uploaded
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: there's some alpha stuff which isn't that nice for the notification, but atleast it works
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: so all karmic apps need libphonon-dev replaced with libqt4-phonon-dev?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would vote for transitional package
<a|wen_> don't we miss a few others in kubuntu-ppa as well?
<JontheEchidna> _StefanS_: ping me plesae
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: hey
<JontheEchidna> _StefanS_: again please
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: woohoo
<JontheEchidna> hum, no tray popup
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: did you enable it ?
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: I get that amarok looking notification
<JontheEchidna> I enabled the OSD
<JontheEchidna> meh, then they don't have knotification stuff yet :(
<JontheEchidna> oh, the settings were messed up
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: yup, mine was too
<JontheEchidna> it was never set to highlight on my nick
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: woohoo
<JontheEchidna> ok, this time it should be  properly set
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: ping ?!
<JontheEchidna> works
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: It would be nice if it would stack them like kopete does it
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: part of the normal notifications for kde
<JontheEchidna> it would be nice if it used regular knotification instead of the amarok stuff
<Quintasan> kde-nightly is up?
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: yep
<JontheEchidna> but at least they updated the konversation icon when flashing :P
<_StefanS_> heh
<a|wen_> Riddell: you can copy artwork and webdev-kde4 from k-e as well
<apachelogger> a|wen_: where to?
<a|wen_> ~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<apachelogger> you can do that as well
<apachelogger> ninjas are member of -ppa
<a|wen_> we are doing binary copying?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> would think so at least ;-)
<a|wen_> looks like it
 * a|wen_ fixes kdewebdev as well
<nixternal> grr, I do not understand how Konqi can render our documentation index so bad when Firefox does it perfectly
<JontheEchidna> oh crap
<JontheEchidna> a|wen_: did I tell you that the phonon version in kdegames needed bumped down?
<apachelogger> nixternal: can one even understand that :P
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: no, you didn't ;)
<a|wen_> already re-building in the PPA
<a|wen_> and in the process of fixing kdewebdev as well
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: but i catched the karmic in the changelog in kdegames at least :P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: webdev + games is the only two things missing to be copied atm
<ryanakca> nixternal: pong? I only have a few seconds, but you can leave me whatever you'd like me to do... or we can get back to it in a few hours...
<nixternal> actually it is KHTML because KHC can't do it either...this sucks
<nixternal> ryanakca: I was going to ask for the code for the website, but stupid ol' me forget it is in LP...sorry about that
<ryanakca> nixternal: Oh... KHTML != HTML?
<ryanakca> Ah
<ryanakca> All the interesting bits are in page.tpl.php
 * nixternal tries validating this html to see what the issue is
<nixternal> right, that is exactly the file I was going to ask for
<ryanakca> I might not have uploaded the most recent version, just a sec... there was an ampersand in Community & support that was messing it up
<ryanakca> nixternal: pushed
<ryanakca> nixternal: Anyways, I need to make pasta dough for supper, I'll probably stop back in in half an hour or so
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> i won't be around...yard to mow :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: libphonon-dev still exists as a dummy packge
<eagles0513875> Quintasan1: ping
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: ping
<a|wen_> gnip
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: just did a clean install on my desktop and seems like the same issue with wired cept alot worse
 * apachelogger still thinks that it should be called weird :P
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: its more of a royal pita
<apachelogger> a weird royal pita
<eagles0513875> im running the init.d networking restart command its not even picking up my routers dhcp
<a|wen_> uhh, pita ,,, i miss that
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: got a rather serious one in jaunty right now
<ghostcube> thinks german gov gets crazy cause want to disallow paintball
<ghostcube> :|
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: don't mix the interfaces-files/init.d networking + the plasma-widget ... that is certainly going to fail
<eagles0513875> well for starter it wasnt set in the network interfaces file to auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp so i added that
<eagles0513875> before the was nothign and it still wasnt connecting
<eagles0513875> trying with a static ip now
<apachelogger> uh, amarok-nightly is coming a long nicely
<apachelogger> should be all built in less than 6 hours
<eagles0513875> on another note ready what apache said for the brighter side of thigns lol
<apachelogger> hopefully before I go to bed, otherwise I can't kick-off kde-nightly upload
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: you shouldn't need all that in the interfaces dile if you are using the widget ...
<apachelogger> rickspencer3: btw, any news on netbook sponsoring
<apachelogger> +? I suppose
<eagles0513875> not even picking up a static ip from the widget that i set on a wired connection
<rickspencer3> apachelogger: still working on it
<apachelogger> ok :)
<rickspencer3> my first two avenues didn't pan out, but I've got options
<rickspencer3> still working it
 * apachelogger hands rickspencer3 some cookies for the way
<a|wen_> static ip + wired does not work with the version in jaunty that is known ... if it starts working; then great
<apachelogger> a|wen_: when do the new minions arrive, btw?
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: static or dhcp neither is working
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: im his minion testing out the network manager widget
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: did you mess around in the interfaces file putting things for the interfaces ... then i think n-m might start ignoring them
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: auto eth0 and the other light then i removed it and rebooted again just now
<eagles0513875> the connection is failing
<a|wen_> apachelogger: he ... good question; we need some of them
<eagles0513875> you got me for a start
<eagles0513875> a| removed the static ip i had and now added home to the wired tab of it it seems to be stuck no setting network address
<a|wen_> as long as dhcp works without messing in interfaces file i'm happy
<eagles0513875> its not
<a|wen_> and if kdelibs could finish building!
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: "apt-cache policy plasma-widget-network-manager" ?
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: default that comes with jaunty
<a|wen_> oh ... then i don't care :)
<eagles0513875> 930811
<eagles0513875> :( and i have no wifi on my desktop
<a|wen_> i want the new one to work ... so we can get it in jaunty-updates
<eagles0513875> will do some more testing tomorrow
<ghostcube> ok except of this all is installable now linux-restricted-modules-generic
<eagles0513875> im going ape on this desktop atm
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> good work guys
<a|wen_> ghostcube: that one has nothing to do with us ... it is -proposed not caching up :)
<eagles0513875> same here but for me its still showing im on 4.2.2
<ghostcube> a|wen_: oh then forget it :)
<a|wen_> an updated kde4libs that shows 4.2.3 is on the way
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<eagles0513875> thought i had a messed up installation
<apachelogger> a|wen_: you new motus really need to drag some new contributors in
<apachelogger> otherwise we will see a lack of growth pretty soon
<ghostcube> btw what ius -motu meaning
<apachelogger> that is no good with quality taking shape ever since I joined Kubuntu
<apachelogger> the K needs constant care or it will rot :P
<apachelogger> ghostcube: #ubuntu-motu
<eagles0513875> its rotted outa the box apachelogger im getting constant plasma crashes
<a|wen_> apachelogger: we'll didn't we have a new ninja again this time around :)
<ghostcube> apachelogger: sure but what is the -motu standing for
<ghostcube> :D
<Mamarok> ghostcube: Master Of The Universe
<ghostcube> not really or
<a|wen_> ghostcube: really
<ghostcube> :|
<Mamarok> the universe repo, of course it is!
<ghostcube> who is heman
<ghostcube> :D
 * a|wen_ suspects some to have had a fun night out planning that name :)
<apachelogger> a|wen_: sure, but I am missing minons
<ghostcube> ok so this is the start in ppa and then if you good  enough you go to universe ?
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> long story
<a|wen_> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<a|wen_> they could have kept a short-story there
<apachelogger> ghostcube: you can also start in unverse right away, Ubuntu is having a lot of sponsoring and all devs are pretty help ful when it comes to learn packaging
<ghostcube> hmm i will tell u if i have more time
<ghostcube> i want to learn packaging
<ghostcube> so...
<ghostcube> but not in universe :|
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> why not? :P
<ghostcube> to bad i am
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> ei ich bin steuerberater :D
<ghostcube> ich muss mal erst gucken wie das alles so geht
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> then we can talk about
<ghostcube> and a very upset paintballer at the moment
<ghostcube> apachelogger: seen what they want to do ?
<apachelogger> forbid it?
<Sput> well, about time the austrians send somebody to start the revolution
<Sput> wait, last time that went wrong
<eagles0513875> ot is it not for this channel
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Sput: I certainly can come by and visit :P
<Sput> apachelogger: yeah... that's always fun
<ghostcube> apachelogger: yeah forbid it
<ghostcube> cause of the murder in winnenden
<Mamarok> horror, apachelogger is from that same region the other one came from...
<ghostcube> it is a war game only sense to show death
<ghostcube> so the arguments
<ghostcube> i think they should go and help banks and dont talk such an stupid shit
<Sput> s/help/kill/
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> nah help
<ghostcube> they cant do anything else
<ghostcube> die sind zu blöd nen loch ....
<apachelogger> ghostcube: you have way too many murders anyway
<Sput> well, they can't forbid Schützenvereine obviously...
<apachelogger> they can do
<ghostcube> Sput: they can
<apachelogger> on paper they can do anything
<Sput> ghostcube: nah, the lobby!
<apachelogger> whether anyone will care is another story :P
<Sput> so first they get rid of games, then of paintball, then of all the other freedoms
<Sput> instead of taking away weapons from maniacs
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> games
<apachelogger> then child pronography
<eagles0513875> digital clock widget is having issues as well when it cannot sync to a ntp server
<apachelogger> then paintball
<Sput> because guns don't kill people... counterstrike kills people!
<a|wen_> oh, another merge chance for kile ... that is what i've been waiting for
<apachelogger> so after all child pornography is worse than paintball
<apachelogger> that is something :P
<ghostcube> :|
<Mamarok> ...says Sput with a ole in his head!
<ghostcube> yeah but even police says wtf should this be
<Sput> olé!
<ghostcube> next is völkerball
<ghostcube> or fechten =?
<Mamarok> hole that is :)
<Sput> völkerball is racist, and fechten is french
<ghostcube> :D
<eagles0513875> a|wen_: can i purge the widget adn then just use the network interfaces script or that wont work
<ghostcube> i payed 800 bugs for my new setup
<ghostcube> and now i shouldnt play it
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> :D
<Sput> ghostcube: well, just vote for the Pirate Party
<eagles0513875> lol
<ghostcube> i do
<Sput> I hope they get allowed to run for the federal election as well
<a|wen_> eagles0513875: or you can just remove the widget from plasma
<apachelogger> nah
<ghostcube> was mentioned on ccc mailinglist
<ghostcube> lol
<apachelogger> pogo
<Sput> they're going to be no 3 in sweden soon
<Sput> so now EU politicians start getting nervous, and some have already called them nazis :)
<ghostcube> i dont want to bring so many offtopic in here but iam really pissed off because of this damn talk
<a|wen_> ghostcube: ?
<ghostcube> not the talk in here lol
<ghostcube> tv
<a|wen_> ahh
 * a|wen_ haven't watched tv in 4+ months
<ghostcube> sorry for my bad english
<ghostcube> :I)
<a|wen_> so in that time i became kubuntu ninja and motu ;)
<ghostcube> :O
<ghostcube> i watch if iam not leraning BWL
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> or some taxation law
<ghostcube> bah
<ghostcube> or hanging arround here :F
<apachelogger> bringing the channel off topic :P
<ghostcube> hehe
<a|wen_> oh, while we are offtopic
<a|wen_> http://stopsoftwarepatents.eu/ <-- any europeans that cares about such
<neversfelde> a|wen_: signed :)
<a|wen_> :)
 * a|wen_ signed twice
<a|wen_> the beauty of owning your own company
<ghostcube> i have an anti zensur twitter petition against german BKA law
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> from quassel.de Sput
<ghostcube> Sput: bring in
<ghostcube> :D
<Sput> nah, that would be spamming.
<ghostcube> :|
<Sput> people could just go to the official e-petition site of the Bundestag
<ghostcube> iam spamming for all of us
<Sput> well, then do :)
<ghostcube> :D
<Sput> I don't even use Kubuntu, I should behave in here :)
<ghostcube> http://twitter.com/Mitzeichner
<ghostcube> :)
 * ghostcube hides and runs
<ghostcube> Sput: :O enemy
<ghostcube> :D
<Sput> hey, it's all about maintaining good downstream relations :)
 * a|wen_ hands Sput a cookie
<a|wen_> we always like upstream developers hanging around :)
<Sput> distro flamewars can be (and are) fun, but shouldn't get in the way of providing good packages for everyone :)
 * Sput munches his cookie
<a|wen_> agreed ... and in any case, we can just be friends on the distro front and do DE wars instead :P
<Sput> booooooring :)
 * Sput points out that he has had a lot of alcohol and karaoke with various kubuntu MOTUs, and treats flamewars as entertainment, not as anything serious :)
<a|wen_> hehe ... when is the next time that is happening :)
<Sput> dunno
<Sput> I hope once \sh has finally become a father, he finds some time to get drunk with me every now and then again
<Sput> and that strange Austrian... meh...
<Sput> need to carry him into on of those goth clubs again :D
<a|wen_> haha, sounds like you've had a lot of fun
<Sput> yeah, and there are NO photos
 * a|wen_ wonders if that is the truth or a wish ;)
<Riddell> Sput: karaoke?  when?
<Sput> Riddell: well, we have this nice karaoke bar here... and I had most of the amarok team there once, and I've been there with \sh a couple times
<Sput> NO PHOTOS!
<Sput> oh, and no CDs either :)
<ghostcube> anyone knows if rexbron from motu is available sometimes ?
<ghostcube> i tried to talk to him but i cant get him to answer me
<ghostcube> oO
<a|wen_> ghostcube: he looks to be online in -motu
<ghostcube> a|wen_: yeah i ping him everytime no answer till now i think its bounced nick ?
<ghostcube> cause he is the one to talk to cause of the jackd thingy
<a|wen_> ghostcube: or maybe he has his irc online always and only check at times ... dunno if you are always online or?
<ghostcube> nope iam not
<a|wen_> you've probably been offline when he tried to ping you back
<ghostcube> yeah hes inactive 3 hours now i try it again heh maybe i have luck
 * a|wen_ believes in ghostcube's luck
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> thx
<JontheEchidna> is karmic busted at the moment? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26448099/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.konversation_1.1.75%2Bsvn965046-0ubuntu1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<a|wen_> det ser ikke godt ud, nej
<a|wen_> that doesn't look good
 * a|wen_ is not used to change language frequently anymore ... bad habbit of english everywhere
<Sput> was du nicht sagst!
<apachelogger> que?
<Sput> o tempora...
<apachelogger> now
<Sput> o mores!
<apachelogger> what I wanted to say ...
<apachelogger> just don't do frequent language changes
 * apachelogger was talking to his friends in english while we was attending the kubuntu meeting yesterday :P
<a|wen_> that's right ... but is quite incompatible with the danish loco (at least to be a bit nice to them)
 * apachelogger also talks english in the german kubuntu channel at times :P
<a|wen_> he
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes it's totally broken
<Sput> well, better than austrian for sure
<Riddell> but I saw cjwatson put a fix in, riding to the rescue as usual
<apachelogger> a|wen_: you could give them cookies, that is about the all nicest thing you can do
<apachelogger> Sput: as a matter of fact in #ubuntu-at they speak standard german
<apachelogger> pretty bad example of a loco channel IMHO :P
<Sput> hehe :D
<a|wen_> apachelogger: true ... i need to grab more cookies in the store tomorrow :)
<a|wen_> and when i get back to denmark i'll get the frequent language changing operation back
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: ping?
<JontheEchidna> a|wen_: pong
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: kde4libs done in k-e ... want to test, or just copy
<JontheEchidna> testing is for the weak? :D
<JontheEchidna> nah, I'll test
<a|wen_> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-08
<apachelogger> talking about testing
<apachelogger> what kind of tests can be conducted in which ways?
<a|wen_> isn't it mostly "doing your normal work, and see that everything is still okay" testing
<apachelogger> low quality that is
<apachelogger> I am talking automated major QA tasks her
<apachelogger> e
<apachelogger> as one of the most important use case of our all fancy server
<a|wen_> ahh, you switched to generic context here
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: btw, we need to agree on an LP tag for any 4.2.3 regressions arriving in LP so we can keep track of them?
<JontheEchidna> kde4.2.3?
<a|wen_> jup
<JontheEchidna> ok, it's settled then
<a|wen_> easy :)
<a|wen_> apachelogger: do we have any tools for doing any automatic testing on anything but back-end stuff?
<Riddell> yay, new kdelibs is 4.2.3!
<apachelogger> a|wen_: we don't
 * Sput thought we were at 4.2.85
<apachelogger> that is why I need input on what kind of test we want to do and which order to implement them
<Sput> but then again, my blood is edging a lot
<Riddell> Sput: let's not get too ahead of ourselves
<apachelogger> obviusly we could do automated lintian runs, but that is not of much use most of the time ;-)
<Sput> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> can't be too hard to compare the kde-l10n-xx input with the language-pack output
<a|wen_> i think Riddell has a point there
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am quite sure it is
<apachelogger> we'd need to parse the pos
<apachelogger> because what rosetta spits out is completely differently order and/or formatted than what we stuff in
<apachelogger> Riddell: also it would spit out false positives, where we altered a string via a patch, so we would need an interface to mark those common false positives for ignoring
<Riddell> format is much the same, it's all .po files
<Riddell> and some scripting shouldn't be hard to order it the same
<Riddell> it doesn't have to be automatic, just something we could run manually would be fine
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> agreed
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> Riddell: doesn't the lang-pack include the .pos as sorted within rosetta?
<apachelogger> if so that adds an additional problem as we would have to glue them back together before being able to compare input and output
<Riddell> how do you mean sorted?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hows the new kde4libs working for you?
<JontheEchidna> just finished upgrading
<JontheEchidna> 4.2.3 :)
<JontheEchidna> I'd say it's working fine
<apachelogger> Riddell: nevermind, I am doing weird talk again
<a|wen_> JontheEchidna: you're copying it?
 * Riddell already copied it
<a|wen_> ahh :)
<a|wen_> yay! 4.2.3 ready
<Riddell> good to announce on kubuntu.org?
<a|wen_> we can at least start preparing the announcement
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are beautiful! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KarmicKDEMerges http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html
<a|wen_> Riddell: do we have some version-magic in pkg-kde-tools checking that it is an ubuntu version and installing docs to kde instead of kde4?
<apachelogger> a|wen_: no, we just always compile with kde but have symlink magic in kdelibs to ensure that debian packages which use kde4 in their install can be synced without breaking
<apachelogger> that is the theory at least
<a|wen_> well ... but what about .install files?
 * JontheEchidna tests his konversation merge packages, brb
<a|wen_> we compile to kde; and they pull from kde4 ... that is going to go horribly wrong
 * apachelogger is too tired to think about that :P
<apachelogger> oh, neato amarok-nightly-kdebase was uploaded
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I guess this means that they work
 * a|wen_ goes to bed while a new shiny 4.2.3 is getting downloaded and installed ... 'night all
 * apachelogger throws a good night cookie at a|wen_
<JontheEchidna> ah, that's more like it
<JontheEchidna> I guess the old one was still cached in memory
<JontheEchidna> So Debian patched their konvi to put the package version in the about dialog
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/KcSogKE.html
<Riddell> apachelogger: once kdelibs gets compiled there will be a symlink from kde4 so docs can be installed to either
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> Riddell: if the .mk file set the docpath to kde make install will push them there and the .installs will not be able to find them if they list kde4
<Riddell> oh good point
<Riddell> maybe changing the install path isn't such a good idea
<Riddell> we'll see I suppose
<apachelogger> Riddell: we can always do some magic version checking
<apachelogger> if contains "ubuntu" use kde, else kde4
<Riddell> mm, could try that
<nixternal> anyone else have really big fonts in a default konqi?
<nixternal> the stupid font size is killing the docs
<nixternal> same with khc
<nixternal> grrrr, KHC and Konqi render pages differently...this is really starting to get annoying
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3
<JontheEchidna> hum
<JontheEchidna> marble_part.desktop was in kdeedu-data
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if that's why marble_part users were all crashy without it...
<JontheEchidna> also kdeedu is far from merged in bzr...
<Guest63986> hi/2all
<Guest63986> apachelogger: are you there?
<Guest63986> hi JontheEchidna
 * JontheEchidna wonders who the guest is
<Guest63986> ah, john, its me groo
<Guest63986> JontheEchidna: did you guys do an update to qt 4.5 this week?
<JontheEchidna> for karmic, yea
<Guest63986> no, for jaunty also.. an update to the 4.5 package
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. It's in jaunty-proposed right now
<JontheEchidna> fixes the corrupted fonts issue
<Guest63986> well and it breaks the webkit javascript!
<Guest63986> with one stroke you guys broke both rekonq and arora
<Guest63986> seg faults all over the place
<JontheEchidna> got an example where? It works fine here
<Guest63986> open arora 6 or 6.1, go to mail.google.. crash.. same thing reknoq.. any page with javascript
<JontheEchidna> checking my mail with arora, everything's fine
<JontheEchidna> plus I didn't touch webkit in the update
<Guest63986> im using default kubuntu and arora from repo... crashes.. before the qt update it didnt
<Guest63986> could it be the fonts patch?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<JontheEchidna> got a backtrace of any of the crashes?
<JontheEchidna> also could you pastebin ~/.fonts.conf please?
<Guest63986> arora doesnt have a degug
<Guest63986> i dont have a fonts.conf
<Guest63986> .fonts.conf i mean
<JontheEchidna> all I need is the qtwebkit potion of the backtrace
<JontheEchidna> or, the Qt portion rather
<JontheEchidna> Do you know then what hinting method your fonts are using?
<Guest63986> theres no backtrace, it just segfaults, dr konki doesnt pick it up
<Guest63986> sure, just a sec
<tsimpson> try starting it with gdb
<JontheEchidna> it wouldn't, arora isn't a KDE app
<JontheEchidna> yeah, use gdb
<Guest63986> how do i heck the hinting method?
<Guest63986> and how do i run arora or rekonq with gdb?
<JontheEchidna> do you use gnome or kde?
<JontheEchidna> and were fonts broken before the update?
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Backtrace has a nice gdb guide
<Guest63986> i use kde
<Guest63986> by fonts broken you mean?
<Guest63986> too small or not at all?
<JontheEchidna> you would know what I mean if you had seen them
<Guest63986> then no
<JontheEchidna> you probably aren't using the affected hinting method
<Guest63986> probably
<JontheEchidna> so I don't think the patch in related at all
<Guest63986> well i can asure you the only change before the crashes was the qt one
<JontheEchidna> what's the output of apt-cache policy arora?
<Guest63986>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-backports/universe Packages
<Guest63986> and universe
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> anyways, the backtrace may help
<tsimpson> the -backports version hit a couple days ago according to the changelog
<JontheEchidna> what's the output of apt-cache policy libqt4-webkit?
<Guest63986> proposed and main
<JontheEchidna> so you have 4.5.0-0ubuntu4.1 installed?
<JontheEchidna> (just making sure there isn't a version mismatch going on here)
<Guest63986> arora dont have debugging symbols
<Guest63986> just segfaults
<Guest63986> yes
<Guest63986> just runned gdb using the wiki above.. no debugging symbols
<JontheEchidna> could you paste the backtrace anyway? As long as libqt4-dbg is installed I should be able to see the Qt portion of it
<Guest63986> ah, i dont have libqt4-dbg installed :D
<Guest63986> installing
<Guest63986> no one else reported this problem?
<Guest63986> btw, if you have webkitpart it will creash it also
<Guest63986> all qtwebkit based is broken
<JontheEchidna> not as far as I can tell
<Guest63986> btw if you have rekonq.. if i disable javasript support in the new 0.10 it wont crash which kinda confirms my suspition that the problem is the javascript support in qtwebkit
<Guest63986> confirmed.. javascript disabled it works, as soon as i enable javascript it crashes
<tsimpson> is bug #365134 what you have?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365134 in arora "arora crashed with SIGSEGV in NPP_SetWindow()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365134
<Guest63986> http://pastebin.com/m76276aa4
<tsimpson> type in "backtrace" and press enter
<Guest63986> paste bin accepts files also?
<Guest63986> i have the file but where can i upload it?
<tsimpson> no, but you can use the pastebinit to paste files or http://filebin.ca
<freeflying> is this patch still exist in kubuntu? 20_use_dejavu_as_default_font.diff
<Guest63986> nope, not that bug report, it crashes when using any qtjavascript call
<Guest63986> http://filebin.ca/bjqfp
<tsimpson> freeflying: no
<freeflying> tsimpson: nice
<freeflying> seems debian still using it
<JontheEchidna> ah, that bug
<tsimpson> freeflying: wait, waht package re you looking t?
<freeflying> tsimpson: kdelibs
<JontheEchidna> Guest63986: you are suffering from bug 334102, which was reported before the upgrade
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334102 in qt4-x11 "calibre-parallel crashed with SIGSEGV in ctiVMThrowTrampoline()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334102
<JontheEchidna> at least it's not a regression :) But on the other hand, it sucks to be you/qtwebkit on your machine :(
<Guest63986> JontheEchidna: why just me?
<Guest63986> and why it was working before?
<JontheEchidna> it seems like 5 other people reported it
<JontheEchidna> dunno why it only happened for you just now
<tsimpson> freeflying: yeah, it's still there
<freeflying> tsimpson: this patch is quite dirty, recommend drop it
<tsimpson> freeflying: file a bug (and in debian)
<nixternal> figured out the stupid khtml crap it seems...just place an image into a block display and rock on with your bad self
<Guest63986> is there any qt4.5.1 in a ppa or something like that?
<freeflying> tsimpson: it can't be named as a bug :)
<tsimpson> freeflying: why not?
<JontheEchidna> Guest63986: https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa
<Guest63986> jon, is this qt 4.5.1 safe, i mean, no regression with kde 4.2.3?
<freeflying> tsimpson: this patch only focus on those user use latin language, this setting is very ugely for CJK users, especially he is using 9 size font
<tsimpson> eek, ctiVMThrowTrampoline is assembly
<tsimpson> freeflying: so it's a bug
<JontheEchidna> Guest63986: I haven't tested it personally, but it should be fairly ok I think
<freeflying> tsimpson: its a mistake :)
<tsimpson> freeflying: ugly fonts by default is a bug
<JontheEchidna> Guest63986: I believe all known regressions are patched in his build
<Guest63986> yeah, i use latin language
<tsimpson> bug in this respect is any misfeature/packaging issue
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: apparently Qt 4.5.1 fixes the load of corruption issues on Intel
<JontheEchidna> I think all the major regressions have been worked out too, so would you be against a backport of Qt 4.5.1?
<Guest63986> upgrading now..
<Guest63986> btw will 4.5.1 be backported to jaunty?
<Guest63986> :D
<JontheEchidna> under discussion, as you can see above ;-)
<Guest63986> btw how about office 3.1? im using a ppa but it doesnt have kde support only gtk
<JontheEchidna> we don't really do office here, that'd probably be best asked in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-devel
<Guest63986> dont you guys do the kde support?
<JontheEchidna> the openoffice dudes take care of that
<tsimpson> or should
<Guest63986> anyway the only major bug in kubuntu in jaunty is the one i bitched about over and over, plasma network isnt upt to the task yet, should have been disabled and used nm-applet instead
<Guest63986> ah ok, gonna wait then, or maybe do my own package for kde support if they dont
<tsimpson> we can't use nm-applet
<JontheEchidna> the thing about nm-applet is that it brings in gtk, which we don't have room for :(
<Guest63986> it only used a few gtk libs, and we could have used policyqt/kde
<Guest63986> well fedora 11 brings kde 4.2.2 and it uses nm-applet, but i believe they left openoffice out, and included koffice 2.0 rc1
<JontheEchidna> ouch, koffice isn't an open office replacement by far
<tsimpson> if we got rid of oo.o, we'd probably have half the CD free
<JontheEchidna> true
<JontheEchidna> if fedora was more popular, they'd get bitched at about not including OO.o by default
<Guest63986> JontheEchidna: yeah i know im a koffice fan, but 2.0 is like kde 4.0.. a milestone not a replacement
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, it will definitely get better
<JontheEchidna> and I really hope it does
<JontheEchidna> I just feel that it's a bad idea to include it by default like fedora is doing
<Guest63986> JontheEchidna: it will, those guys rock.. its already very usable, but like i said.. its a 2.0 release.. big port, bit rewrite, lots of new technology and concepts.. gonna shine in 2.2 probably
<Guest63986> JontheEchidna: they probably traded space for quality
<JontheEchidna> we did too, but with networkmanager I suppose
<Guest63986> JontheEchidna: what do you use first? network or office?\
<JontheEchidna> we suck in different manners ;-)
<Guest63986> what pisses you most?
<JontheEchidna> neither personally
<Guest63986> not being able to download anything, or a milestone office?
<JontheEchidna> I have a DHCP wired connection and only ever use word processing
<Guest63986> i just defend it was a bad call
<Guest63986> for end users anyway.. i try to show kubuntu to everyone but with this one i had to bring a ubuntu cd and then install kubuntu-desktop
<Guest63986> because i knew it would break
<tsimpson> works out-of-the-box here
<tsimpson> though I almost never ever use oo.o
<Guest63986> tsimpson: it works with a few use cases.. like wpa, a few wpa2, or simple wep... but a lot of cases are broken which works with nm-applet
<tsimpson> I could write a paragraph in kate by the time it loads up
<Guest63986> tsimpson: same here, thats my point exactly.. network everyone uses... oo not so much
<tsimpson> but we can't get rid of oo.o
<tsimpson> koffice is just not good enough right now
<tsimpson> < rock that way | kubuntu here | hard place that way >
<Guest63986> well the harm is done... 9.10 will have 4.3 and the network applet should be better by then
<JontheEchidna> now I have that scene from the simpsons move stuck in my head
<JontheEchidna> *movie
<Guest63986> ok qt 4.5.1 fixed the bug
<Guest63986> no more segfaukts
<JontheEchidna> hmm, score one more for qt 4.5.1
<Guest63986> spider pig? :D
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> nah, the part where homer is on the wrecking ball
<Guest63986> ahueauae :)
<Guest63986> although im a family guy fan myself
<JontheEchidna> I don't watch either on a regular basis
<Guest63986> JontheEchidna: torrents are you friends
<Guest63986> your
<tsimpson> ahh, but we don't condone any illegal activities
<Guest63986> tsimpson: i just said torrents are my friends.. where did you read illegal activities?
<JontheEchidna> hehe
 * JontheEchidna goes to bed
<Guest63986> tsimpson: and i live in brasil. no stupid RIAA rules here
<tsimpson> lies! you said torrents were JontheEchidna's friend
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Guest63986> tsimpson: thats why hes goind to bed;) buested
<Guest63986> busted
<tsimpson> never sleep with torrents, the're just lechers...
<tsimpson> *they're
<Guest63986> tsimpson: ahh but the few seeders... what a ride
<Guest63986> well gotta go.. hope you guys backport qt 4.5.1 for the other poor souls with webkit deficiency problems
<Guest63986> thanks for the help guys :)
<maco> freeflying: ping?
<freeflying> maco: ?
<maco> i'm having issues with kde/qt apps sometimes not taking keyboard input (not the whole apps either, sometimes it'll just be a compose window in kontact while the main window still recognizes the kbd)
<maco> it has been suggested that scim could be at fault since i have it running at all times
<maco> and Riddell & persia both suggested that you might have some ideas
<freeflying> maco: focus issue?
<maco> maybe? if i change windows over and over a bunch sometimes the window will start taking kbd input again. it'll be like i can see the cursor in the text box and that window is in focus as far as the wm is concerned, but when i type, nothing happens
<freeflying> maco: sometime it can't remmeber the foucs, I suppose
<freeflying> focus status
<maco> it only happens on kde/qt apps. gwibber/pidgin/firefox/terminator are fine
<freeflying> maco: yes, would u mind try latest scim-bridge, have some fix on this, I will have it upload this weekend
<maco> ok sure. where can i find it?
<freeflying> maco: will be uploaded to debian sid
<maco> ok
<maco> is there also a tarball up on wherever scim upstream is? is that what you mean by latest?
<freeflying> maco: yes, scim-bridge-0.4.16
<maco> ok thank you
<freeflying> maco: well, let me upload to ppa tonight, then you can have a try :)
<maco> oh, alright. thanks!
<freeflying> np
<maco> freeflying: ah, ikuyaNOTE just pointed me to https://launchpad.net/~japanese-testers/+archive/ppa which has 0.4.16
<freeflying> maco: cool
<eagles0513875> Quintasan1: ping
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: +1 for trying to get Qt 4.5.1 in -backports ... what about putting it in our all-new-fancy backports-ppa for some exposure/testing to convince people it is good?
<Quintasan1> eagles0513875: pong
<eagles0513875> Quintasan1: think the new snap shot of kvirc is ready to go i havent had any issues with it and the thing that was missing in the version taht comes in jaunty repos the themes works
<Quintasan1> so I need to poke Riddel
<Quintasan1> also report a bug
<eagles0513875> bug about what
<Quintasan1> for adding new kvirc to updates
<Quintasan1> first of all it needs testing
<Quintasan1> I don't rembember the whole process but tsimpson said we need to fill a bug report for putting it into updates
<Quintasan1> I will disscuss things when I'm back from school, ok?
<tsimpson> for -updates you'll need an SRU
<eagles0513875> you going to be around later
<tsimpson> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Quintasan1> tsimpson: thanks :)
<eagles0513875> ok thanks tsimpson will have to work on that later
<a|wen> Riddell: the pkg-kde-tools changing doc-path build-time from kde4 to kde is going to bite us ... if I didn't if I didn't merge kile, but it was done as a sync, we would have had a ftbfs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'd say lets' put 4.5.1 in kubuntu-experimental on Jaunty and give people a chance to try it out.
<a|wen> ScottK: +1 on that
<Quintasan1> eagles0513875: looks like we need to request a backport rather than update, new version doesn't fix crictial bugs :P
<tsimpson> you'd be better off asking to get it in kubuntu-experimental for now
<tsimpson> quicker anyway
<tsimpson> ooh, all the PPA buildd's are back too
<Quintasan1> ok, anyways I need to go to school today, so I'm off for few hours
<eagles0513875> same here
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: its already in there but i think whats out in jaunty repos is rather outdated
<a|wen> tsimpson: the PPA builders have been coming and going at will ... so don't be to sure about them
<a|wen> eagles0513875: of course it's outdated as we
<a|wen> 're after a release now
<tsimpson> a|wen: I was told they were redirected to building jaunty stuff, not sure
<eagles0513875> ok Quintasan1 already put it in kubuntu-experimental trying to see if its possible to get push out as an update
<a|wen> tsimpson: okay ... yesterday they came back, and went away again, and now they are back again
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/files/kubuntu_help_center.png
<nixternal> ^^ new Kubuntu Help Center index page....now I need to work on KHC upstream and get that garbage on the right hand side all cleaned up
<a|wen> nixternal: great work :)
<nixternal> just let me say, docbook + tables == nightmare
<a|wen> he, i imagine
<nixternal> and the KHC code == nightmare as well
<nixternal> I need to find my eyeball, as I think it fell out looking at the code
<a|wen> so you want complain the day everything changes to use qtwebkit ;)
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> switching KHC to qtwebkit would be a nightmare
<nixternal> qtwebkit, or webkit at that, has no clue what a docbook file is
<a|wen> then you'd need to get rid of the docbook format as well :P
<nixternal> find a better documentation markup and we would
<nixternal> then you would have to convert about a thousand documents to whatever the new one is
<a|wen> sounds like getting someone to fix khc would be easier
<nixternal> hehe, that it would, and that is what I am working on for 4.4
<nixternal> didn't have time for 4.3 to get it finished
<Mamarok> strange problem: somebody in the ML has lost the cashew. How could this happen? (besides it being dragged to the lower right and covered by the panel, but that doesn't seem to be the case)
<a|wen> Mamarok: installing the "hide cashew" widget?
<a|wen> nixternal: while on the lookout convince someone into implementing a feature, so we can have documentation in a seperate package and in some way tell this to khc so it doesn't just show a 404  :)
<Mamarok> a|wen: what widget would that be? from kde-looks.org?
<a|wen> Mamarok: there was one there, ya ... can't remember if it got packaged for jaunty
<eagles0513875> !src
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about src
<eagles0513875> !scr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scr
<eagles0513875> !spu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spu
<eagles0513875> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: you do bot fishing quite a lot
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: trying to remember what tsimpson told me bout this am re sru  need to talk to someone bout a package
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you should $do that in a query with the bot rather than in any channel
<apachelogger> that can become a ban reason pretty easily
<eagles0513875> apologies
<eagles0513875> it has been noted and wont happen again
<apachelogger> okies
<eagles0513875> can i ask either of you a question whats the best way to get an updated packaged considered to be released as an update
<eagles0513875> i was told file a bug report
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> read the wiki page :P
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> it states what qualifies for SRU as well as what needs to be done to get a complete SRU
<eagles0513875> ok
<Riddell> new linux uploaded to unbreak the universe, guess we just have to wait until it's compiled
<jussi01> Riddell: if you read that out of context its really very funny... :D
<Riddell> how so?
<jussi01> Riddell: well its like linux will actually fix the whole unverse.... people, planets etc.... - all of mankinds issues are fixed by this new linux :D
<Nightrose> they aren't?
<Nightrose> :(
<jussi01> Nightrose: hahahaha
 * jussi01 hugs Nightrose
<Nightrose> ;-)
<eagles0513875> where are linux wifi drivers gathered from linuxwireless.org
<eagles0513875> there is a really annoying but that needs to be fixed for wireless there is software and then the hardware switch to turn the wifi card on and off and both are fighting to control it
<eagles0513875> has 4.2.3 made its way into the main repo?
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: don't ask stupid questions and have a look at it yourself *sigh*
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: ping
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: :)
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: do you have any test cases for me to test the new snapshot of kvirc with as of right now i havent had any issues with it what so ever
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: we have KVirc in kubuntu-experimental, right?
<eagles0513875> yes we do and im running it and runs like a charm
<Quintasan> ok, good to know
<eagles0513875> we have to work on an sru proposal
<Quintasan> I don't think we need this
<Quintasan> backport will be better
<Quintasan> hm
<Quintasan> but it's svn, I dunno what would be better
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: the thing is in jaunty there is an older version of the snapshot
<eagles0513875> back from march
<eagles0513875> let me do some hunting and find what repo the original is in
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: it's in universe
<Mamarok> apt-cache policy <packagename>
<Quintasan> hmm project-neon, I like it :3
<Riddell> meh, beta kdelibs fails to compile
<Riddell> I'm blaming linux
<Riddell> guess we really can't do anything until that gets fixed
<eagles0513875> can someone take a look at this bug someone just confirmed it in kde 4.2.3
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/345776/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345776 in kdebase-runtime "package kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: conflicts with kdesudo (it tries to owerwrite file /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> I e-mailed mvo about that yesterday
<Riddell> he's the expert on tricky dpkg situations
<eagles0513875> ok
<Mamarok> we really should give instructions on how to enable the experimental repo _and_ on how to get the gpg key...
<Mamarok> that confuses a lot of users
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: about giving support in #kubuntu: if you don't know the answer, just don't answer then and leave it to others...
<Quintasan> Nepomuk is enabled by jaunty, right?
 * Quintasan finds Nepomuk and Strigi annyoing
<ikonia> Mamarok: I'm getting quite fed up of the #kubuntu support rubbish being spouted by eagles,
<ikonia> I'm going to speak to him about it as he's just told people nonsense in #kubuntu-offtopic too
<Mamarok> ikonia: you can do now, he is online :)
<ikonia> I know, but he doesn't look active
<Mamarok> ikonia: ping him
<ikonia> it's ok - he's responding
<ikonia> Riddell: give me a ping when you get 2 minutes
<ikonia> "pleaes" sorry, forgot my manners
<ikonia> please even
<Riddell> hi ikonia
<ikonia> Riddell: is a pm ok ?
<ikonia> Riddell: actually if you join #ubuntu-ops when you get two minutes that would be great
 * Riddell uploads oxygen-icons from beta
 * JontheEchidna goes to finish off the rest of the merges
<Riddell> thanks JontheEchidna
<Riddell> I don't have anywhere that'll install anything just now, this linux  mess is quite getting in the way
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<JontheEchidna> all the stuff that says it is merged should be pretty much merged
<JontheEchidna> I'm unsure if system-config-printer-kde could be further merged with debian
<JontheEchidna> huh, we could almost sync kdeplasma-addons, if it weren't for those meddling boost changes
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I try to merge utils, but I'm not sure, it is my first time
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I can help you if you have questions
<lex79> great
<rgreening> anyone else have issues with quassel closing mysteriously?
 * JontheEchidna uses konversation
<lex79> no here
<rgreening> weird
<JontheEchidna> kdepim is going to be a gnarly merge
<jussi01> rgreening: did it leave you a backtrace?
<rgreening> nope. just up and walked out on me when I wasn't looking ... :P
<jussi01> rgreening: I had it happen to me a while back...
 * JontheEchidna rocks out and merges
<JontheEchidna> aww, konvi's /media script doesn't work int he kde4 version yet :(
<jussi01> rgreening: Im not sure about kubuntu's version, but git leaves a bt for you
<jussi01> rgreening: ie. a file something like: Quassel-Crash-20090425-1623.log
<jussi01> mine sit in .config/quassel-irc.org
<rgreening> no crashes. just checked
<jussi01> rgreening: curious :/
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> heh. maybe I need to run from cmd line and see if it leaves anything there
<jussi01> yeah, maybe
<etretyak> wow, so lots of ideas on KubuntuKarmicSpecs.. do you guys think, kubuntu team has enough human resouces for all of this?
<ScottK> As long as the team remains motivated, I think so.
<seele> motivation..
 * seele points to the cookies
<etretyak> Ok.. i think this can make offtopic, but.. it's not enough to have only motivation. when there is lots of tasks some _process_ should be defined.
<etretyak> especialy in such distributed developers community
<ScottK> So far the process being talk about it on IRC seems to work adequately.
 * ScottK is not a big fan of process overhead.
<ScottK> Actually IRC and marking on the wiki pages what you're doing.
<seele> etretyak: the number of people doing most of the work can be counted on two hands. theyve worked together for a while and communicate frequently and so it is actually a pretty small scale
 * seele doesnt think the karmic spec list is all that long
<seele> we had a lot for jaunty, and a lot of the specs were lists of specs
<neversfelde> what is archive re.org?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML...... or  /usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML (debian sid).... ?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: we install our docs to kde/
<lex79> okie
<ScottK> neversfelde: There's a wiki page on it, I don't recall the URL, but it's worth finding and reading.
<maco> ScottK: i'm very confused
<maco> noticed a quassel bug, found where it was reported upstream, grabbed the patch from git, and it wouldn't apply. looked through, and it appears that all but 3 lines of it were applied by you in your notification patches, and the 3 missing lines are unrelated to the bug i'm seeing
<Sput> maco: the 0.4 branch is different from the git master branch
<maco> but the bug i saw is a lack of escaping that causes notifications to be blank
<maco> and it definitely exists in jaunty
<maco> but the part of the patch that adds the escaping is in jaunty
<Sput> oh
<Sput> mmh, I think ScottK didn't use that patch though in his ppa build
<Sput> I thought
<Sput> :)
<maco> im looking at the one we have in jaunty, not at his ppa
<Sput> wasn't that fixed post-0.4.1?
 * Sput can't remember right now
<maco> i just went through the patch that was marked as fixing http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/show/278 line by line
<Sput> oh, jaunty isn't using dbus notifications
<maco> so no dbus means this doesn't work?     if(_daemonSupportsMarkup)
<maco>       message = Qt::escape(message);
<Sput> it's code that's not used in jaunty
<maco> oh :-/
<maco> i wonder why it's built without dbus
<Sput> because we use knotify if KDE is enabled
<Sput> http://git.quassel-irc.org/?p=quassel.git;a=commit;h=d4a670812fa741525591281093ee7167db9fd267 is the fix you need
<maco> thanks
<hunger> Is kde 4.2.3 available yet? Repo from yesterday does not seem to work anymore.
<maco> different bugs, same symptomes....always cofusing
<Riddell> NCommander: could you boose the build priority of kde4libs
<a|wen> hunger: the PPA mentioned in the news-flash on kubuntu.org should work
<maco> just wondering, is karmic all broked right now?
<maco> because my karmic pbuilder isn't looking very happy
<nixternal> boooooyahkah!
 * jussi01 takes a bite of nixternal....
<nixternal> grrr, no biting!
<jussi01> hehe... love bite? :D
<jussi01> anyone feel like turtoring me on how to create a simple gui for a commandline program? ( a really quick tuition? - if thats possible...)
<kwwii> lol, I just read "torturing"
<nixternal> jussi01: qt?
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> check out the qt tutorials thing from planetkde.org - theilin just did a gui tutorial, a quick one
<jussi01> nixternal: yeah, qt
<jussi01> kwwii: :D
 * jussi01 goes to look at pålanet...
<nixternal> you are having all kinds of typo issues today :p
<nixternal> will someone come over and mow my lawn please?
<jussi01> nixternal: if you pay my fare :D
<nixternal> hehe
<jussi01> ok, maybe I really need to learn basic of this  *G*
 * jussi01 goes back to the start
<nixternal> RAD + Qt == Good, but I just did a GTK app, and RAD + GTK == really? didn't I just create that in 5 minutes/
 * jussi01 cries... I seem to have forgotten everthing I have ever been taught :/
<e-jat> jussi01 :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: get 2nd advocate on bilbo
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "One More Time (Feat. Romanthony)" by Daft Punk; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/sushi
<apachelogger> woohooo
<apachelogger> sushi! :D
<lex79> JontheEchidna: in debian changelog: Rename superkaramba to plasma-scriptengine-superkaramba
<JontheEchidna> oh, debian renamed the package? We'd want to have that too
<lex79> what should I do?
<JontheEchidna> Do what Debian did
<lex79> ok
<apachelogger> make sure there is a transitional package though :P
<JontheEchidna> So the concensus was that we'd rename webdev-kde4 to webdev, then create a webdev-kde3 package?
<JontheEchidna> by renaming the current webdev -> webdev-kde3
<apachelogger> and exactly that is why such stuff should be discussed on the list
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you testdrive the refactored release script yet? :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: tried to have an evening for myself with a good movie and wine :D
<apachelogger> :P
 * apachelogger gotta work tomorrow
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: got a minute or two?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sure
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please revu bilbo, kradioripper and plasma-widget-daisy :P
<JontheEchidna> is karmic still busted?
<JontheEchidna> I won't be able to testbuild if it is :(
<apachelogger> works here
<JontheEchidna> ok, great
<apachelogger> then again maybe I broke my hooks and ain't up-to-date
<JontheEchidna> do you think we should SRU bug 330116?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330116 in kdenetwork "kde 4.2 kppp not working" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330116
<apachelogger> yes, I do
<JontheEchidna> it's a simple fix in debian/rules
<apachelogger> with great impact
<JontheEchidna> ok, I'll nominate it for jaunty
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I wasn't making a case against an SRU ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I'm all for it
 * apachelogger just finds it mostly usless ;-)
<apachelogger> how would $user get connected if kppp aint no worky
<apachelogger> so the only use case I see is that $user is able to download the updated kppp on some other machine
<JontheEchidna> hmm, true dat
<apachelogger> still worth it I suppose ... like when $user does upgrade he would get the fixed kppp and not end up in that situation
<apachelogger> that being said, we need someone to QA kppp :P
<JontheEchidna> we only got this fix because we merged with debian, lol
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> we like need an artists
<apachelogger> a couple of em would be even better
 * apachelogger like looks at ruphy for input
<ScottK> maco: Did you get your Quassel question figured out?  If it's in the 0.4 branch in git we'll get it shortly when they release 0.4.2 (not SRUable, but I'll get it into jaunty-backports).
<maco> i dont know how to tell what branch its in
<maco> git's confusing me
<ScottK> Ask Sput is the best way.
<ScottK> Sput: ?? ^^^
<maco> he's the one that pointed to the patch :P
<maco> i only found the dbus version of the patch
<ScottK> Right, but is it in the 0.4 branch too?
<maco> dunno
<ScottK> Hopefully he'll tell us.
<Sput> it is in the 0.4 branch
<ScottK> Sput: Thanks.
<ScottK> So we'll get the fix with 0.4.2.
<maco> would the patch on its own be SRUable? i know whole versions cant go, but small bugfix?
<ScottK> I don't think so, but have a look at the SRU criteria and tell me which one you think it fits?
<neversfelde> Today is REVU day isn't it? Somebody has the time zo have a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/bilbo  :)
<neversfelde> Needs a second advocate
<neversfelde> upstream does not like me anymore, because I send him searching for a licenses copy, I think I should send him some good news^^
<maco> ScottK: this one: Bugs which do not fit under above categories, but (1) have an obviously safe patch and (2) affect an application rather than critical infrastructure packages (like X.org or the kernel).
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds reasonable.
<ScottK> Is the patch obviously safe?
<maco> though then again it has "srus are for fixing *high impact* bugs above that" :-/
<maco> yeah, its just a regex matching html characters and passing them to Qt::escape
<neversfelde> here is the link to the archive re-org wiki page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ArchiveReorganisation. ScottK, thank you for that hint.
<ScottK> maco: OK.  Make me a debdiff and I'll sponsor it.
<maco> ScottK: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26478047/quassel_0.4.1-0ubuntu4.debdiff
<maco> thanks :)
<ScottK> maco: You forgot a quilt refresh or something as the .pc file is in your debdiff.
<maco> oh
<maco> sorry just had quilt explained 2 nights ago
<ScottK> Also the revision should be ubuntu3.1 and the upload target should be jaunty-proposed.
<ScottK> I'll fix this stuff.
<ScottK> I totally understand being confused by quilt.  Git is the only thing worse IME.
<Sput> we also take great care about putting only bugfixes in the 0.4 branch, as neatly separated, self-contained commits
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> if lunchpad could import from git
<ScottK> Yep, so far I've had great success with cherrypicking the Quassel git.
<apachelogger> and if the quassel packaging branch was full source
<apachelogger> we could cherrypick revisions from the import and merge them into the packaging branch ;-)
<ScottK> diff and patch work fine for me.
<maco> i cant figure out what i did wrong with quilt
 * ScottK is not a quilt expert.
<maco> "quilt applied" was unhappy about everything so i did "quilt pop -a" and then "quilt push -a" and then it was only unhappy about the one i was adding. says it cant find the file :-/
<ScottK> Did you do quilt refresh at the end?
<maco> but its not like it needs -p5, and the extra directory in front are there...
<maco> quilt refresh says no patches applied
<maco> im trying to rtfm and its not helping much :-/
<ScottK> maco: Did you find http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html already?
<ScottK> That's the best 'fm' I've found so far.
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu Karmic Kola's Kernel is Krazily Kinky
<maco> ok im going with a reset button. removed the patch from series, cd'd to above debian/ and set QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches, then did quilt new on teh patch, then quilt add on the file it'll toch
<maco> so far, no errors
<maco> so now, i do quilt push -a?
 * ScottK kicks apachelogger since he's a quilt fanboy.
<maco> i tried it and it didnt error, so i think it's ok
<maco> you can guess who was trying to each me about it at 1am a few days ago with both of us arguing over where the top of the stack should be (top of bottom line of the file?)
<ScottK> maco: The moral of this story is check your debdiffs before you upload them to LP.
<maco> yessir
<maco> i dont think i wouldve understood the quilty stuff well enough to know what should/shouldn't be there anyway though
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> maco: set QUILT_PATCHES
<maco> did
<apachelogger> or alter your .quiltrc or just use ln -s debian/patches
<apachelogger> quilt push -a
<apachelogger> applies the patch stack
<apachelogger> quilt new new_patch
<apachelogger> adds new patch
<apachelogger> quilt add file
<maco> then push -a again?
<maco> that's what i did...
<apachelogger> adds file to the ones watched for the top-most patch, i.e. new_patch
<maco> and then quilt refresh
<maco> it tells me "nothing in patch" though :-/
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: you're on karmic now? ... then you are indeed brave :)
<apachelogger> maco: then you did something wrong :P
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: nah
<Sput> eat your own dogfood!
<JontheEchidna> but things are building in my PPA again
<apachelogger> maco: mind pasting the complete console output?
 * apachelogger should have gone to bed 25 minutes ago ... omg
<a|wen> well, i also got my pbuilder to do something sensible again
<maco> im going with a bigger reset button
<maco> "start over"
 * apachelogger notes that maco could use quilt import anyway :P
<maco> dt chen mentioned that when he was explaining
<JontheEchidna> Also, if anyone is interested: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=konversation
<maco> he was upset that someone in #ubuntu-motu told me to just paste the filename onto the end of the series file
<maco> :( ok starting over inthe order you said, i set QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<maco> then i did quilt push -a
<a|wen> well if quilt import could actually check that the patch applies before importing there would be a sense in using it
<maco> it said no patches in series
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/quilt-add-patch.ogv
<maco> apachelogger: why does it say no patches in series?
<maco> or is that not an error, just sounds like one?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> depends :D
<apachelogger> if there are patches in series than obviously something is wrong  ;D
<maco> there are 2 in there
<JontheEchidna> ok, now that I can revu properly....
<apachelogger> hm
<maco> should i pop -a then push -a?
<apachelogger> no need to pop at the beginning
<apachelogger> maco: just watch that video :P
<apachelogger> maybe quilt_patches is set wrongly or maybe your .quiltrc is broken
<maco> i dont have a quiltrc
<maco> $ echo $QUILT_PATCHES
<maco> debian/patches
<JontheEchidna> revu is being slooow
<apachelogger> maco: no clue then
<apachelogger> really need to go to bed
<maco> ok good night
<apachelogger> nini
<JontheEchidna> it's gonna take me 6 minutes to download a 4 MB tarball :(
<maco> i should go back to homework anyway
<ScottK> maco: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<maco> does that mean you figured out what's wrong?
<maco> cuz i'm still very confused
<ScottK> maco: The bug needs a TEST CASE: for verifying it's fixed.
<maco> ok lemme restart my client
<ScottK> maco: No, it means I edited the .pc files out your diff and moved on.
 * ScottK -> $WORK.
<maco> highlight me and use a "<" in your string
 * maco smacks spim
<Sput> maco: <b>sure can do</b>
<maco> ah wait lemme switch workspaces first
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-09
<freeflying> maco: arounds?
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "One More Time (Feat. Romanthony)" by Daft Punk; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<freeflying> Riddell: I've tried kimpanel for a while, seems smoothly, and solved some focus in issues
<ghostcube> o/
<ghostcube> dist-upgrade working again proposed has hurried up
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> forget it the anjuta problem still exists
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> maybe anyone can poke the guys doing this
<ghostcube> boah this damn package stops all others to be brought in
<ghostcube> and th8is for 2 weeks now
<ghostcube> who is doing the openoffice repos :)
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: kradioripper question - in the changelog you note that you repacked the tar.bz2 to tar.gz - is this something new? I have never done this in the past as dh_make has always linked the orig.tar.gz to the tar.bz2 without any problems
<nixternal> just wondering if we are supposed to do it like this from now on
<a|wen> g'evening fellows
<neversfelde> should I try to get bilbo in debian unstable or is that waste of time?
<nixternal> apachelogger: I am not digging this kdepim-docs thing...the doc should be installed with the package
 * nixternal wonders if that was done as a space saving trick
<a|wen> nixternal: i think that the docs should be kept mostly with the application (think we talked about it prior to release, but ended up agreeing that it was to risky that close to release)
<nixternal> a|wen: ahh, ya I kind of remember that..and that was me iirc who brought it up too :p
<nixternal> my brain is friend this early in the morning
<nixternal> jeesh
<nixternal> s/friend/fried
<a|wen> morning? ... oh well :)
<nixternal> hehe
<jussi01> welll... that was really bad, but damn good at the same time...
<Nightrose> help! upgrade to jaunty broke my main desktop :(
<Nightrose> X is b0rked
<Nightrose> trying to repair X in recovery mode doesn't seem to help
<Nightrose> any ideas?
<nixternal> Nightrose: how is X borked?
<Nightrose> nixternal: linux boots and when it is done and supposed to show the login screen i get strange stuff then blank screen then strange stuff again and I can't do anything
<Nightrose> strange stuff being graphic bogus
<nixternal> mv your xorg.conf so you don't have one...tried that yet?
<Nightrose> i thought that's what the thing in recovery mode does...
<Nightrose> but let me try
<nixternal> i thought so as well, but i have had recovery mode fail on me, then I would just rm the xorg.conf and reboot and all was well
<Nightrose> nixternal: nope :/  same result
<Nightrose> any other ideas?
<dtchen> what graphics card?
<Nightrose> hmmm no idea
<Nightrose> how do i find out?
 * Nightrose isn't much into hardware stuff 
<nixternal> lspci
<Nightrose> ok give me a sec
<Nightrose> dtchen: ati radeon r350 [radeon 9800 pro] if i read that right
 * txwikinger wonders where he can configure the place of the notifications popping up
<txwikinger> Nightrose: is it an nvidia?
<txwikinger> oh. ati
<txwikinger> I had to get a newer driver for an nvidia card
<Nightrose> i have some nvidia stuff in lscpi too but but it doesn'tlook like my graphics card
<dtchen> Nightrose: dpkg -l xorg-driver-fglrx|grep ^ii
<jussi01> ahh, its one of the dropped support from fglrx irrc...
<txwikinger> yeah, radeon is ati IIRC
<nixternal> ya, same card I have sitting next to me on my desk
<Nightrose> dtchen: 2:8.600-0ubuntu2
<Nightrose> xorg-driver-fglrx
<dtchen> Nightrose: try removing it; you should be using the ati driver
<Nightrose> ok
 * txwikinger goes to look for a lawn mower
 * Nightrose reboots the box
<dtchen> afterward, you'll need "sudo apt-get --reinstall install mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-ati
<dtchen> err, you rebooted already
<Nightrose> heh no problem
 * Nightrose goes back to command line
<dtchen> sorry, that should have been:
<dtchen> afterward, you'll need "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-ati
<dtchen> sigh, add xserver-xorg-video-ati
<dtchen> bad paste!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<ghostcube> offtopic but pls all german read it and help us
<ghostcube> http://www.pbportal.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202618
<Nightrose> dtchen: my screen no longer turn black - but the rest is the same :(
<dtchen> Nightrose: what colour is it now?
<dtchen> also, please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Nightrose> all kinds of colors - graphics garbage
<Nightrose> heh if you tell me how...
<dtchen> you can install pastebinit to do it from the command line
<Nightrose> k
<nixternal> argh, this guy in chicago, who annoys me frequently, comes to me, asks me to help him with his wifi issue
<nixternal> I start helping him, tell him to do 'dpkg -l linux-restricted* | grep ^ii' then run uname -r to see if the versions match up
<nixternal> he tells me he can't, the network won't let him, and he can spoof his ip address and what not...this guy is so stupid he probably learned the word spoof from the TV show 24 and now he is just rambling on about nonsense and driving me up a wall
<nixternal> can we add a section to the CoC that makes beat downs necessary in some circumstances?
<a|wen> dtchen / Nightrose: might be worth a trying to change to XAA ... i had graphic garbage problems with my ati r300 until doing that
<nixternal> this dummy said he has to reboot and loose connectivity before he can do it....OMG HELP ME!!!
<a|wen> nixternal: sure ... you didn't see the exceptions part written white-on-white at the bottom :P
 * nixternal gets to highlighting the bottom of the CoC :)
<Nightrose> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/f31995790 should be it
<Nightrose> a|wen: how? what does it do?
<a|wen> Nightrose: it's basically just switching the way X draws on the screen to an ancient way of doing it
<a|wen> Nightrose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/167921/ <-- /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nixternal> Section "ServerFlags" Option  "DontZap"       "False"
<nixternal> EndSection
<nixternal> there is my xorg.conf :)
<a|wen> Nightrose: to restart X you can just switch to a terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 and do "sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart"
<a|wen> nixternal: he :P
<Nightrose> a|wen: cntr alt fsomething does nothing
<Nightrose> already tried that :/
<a|wen> oh, then X really doesn't like you ... alt(gr)+sysrq+k should apparently be able to kill X
 * Nightrose boots into a livecd and checks what happens there
<dtchen> i think disabling dri will help
<a|wen> that might also be a possibility
<Nightrose> how do i do that?
<dtchen> you'll need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nightrose> ok live cd doesn
<Nightrose> t work either
<Nightrose> disabeling dri it is then
 * Nightrose finds out how to do that
<a|wen> Nightrose: Option "DRI" "off"
<a|wen> put it in the same section as the XAA one
<Nightrose> i just add that to xorg.conf?
<Nightrose> ok
<a|wen> Nightrose: exactly ... in the same way as the XAA one
<Nightrose> ok let's see
<Nightrose> wohooooooooooooooooooooooooo
 * Nightrose hugs dtchen and a|wen 
<Nightrose> i have a login screen
<Nightrose> \o/
<nixternal> lol
<Nightrose> thanks guys :)
<Nightrose> let's see if the rest works
<a|wen> yay :)
<a|wen> that is first step, he
<Nightrose> ok login worked
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Ny Excuse" by Justice; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<Nightrose> i think i can deal with the rest
<Nightrose> i just hope this never happens to my mom... :/
<dtchen> if 2d performance is terribly sluggish, you can try reenabling DRI (commenting out the line to disable DRI)
<dtchen> shouldn't quite be an issue, but it's in the notes
<Nightrose> it seems ok so far
<dtchen> sorry, should have been more precise earlier
<Nightrose> no problem
<Nightrose> hmmmm now if it would actually launch a program that would be grand... :(
<Nightrose> ah - non-kde programs seem to work
<Nightrose> but not kde ones
 * Nightrose kicks herself for upgrading
<nixternal> http://images.huffingtonpost.com/gen/79327/thumbs/s-WHEEL-OF-FORTUNE-large.jpg  <- who can guess the word?
<lex79> JontheEchidna:  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-stasks/0.5.1-0ubuntu2
<lex79> Build-Depend on kdelibs5-dev instead of libplasma-dev as the former now
<lex79> provides the headers.
<lex79> uhm? is it correct?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: debug output is?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i can't even open a konsole :(
<apachelogger> xterm
<apachelogger> or use a tty
<apachelogger> export DISPLAY=:0 && konsole
<Nightrose> xsessionerrors indicates some problem with kdeniglty
<apachelogger> for example
<Nightrose> upgrading that now
<apachelogger> one more time, eh? :D
<Nightrose> hmmm
<Nightrose> worst upgrade ever so far for me :(
<Nightrose> and the one to gutsy was bad already
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yep, libplasma moved to kdelibs in KDE 4.2, and Debian moved the files from libplasma-dev into kdelibs5-dev
<lex79> ok ;)
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: Ah, lex79 packaged that. In my opinion I would have just silently repacked the tarball without any mention (we do this in KDE) but technically it's not wrong I suppose
 * apachelogger is really wondering what Nightrose does wrong
<Nightrose> apachelogger: old hardware for one
 * Nightrose doesn't have money to buy nice and fancy stuff though
<apachelogger> report bugs and be a pita about them ;-)
<apachelogger> old hardware is no excuse for broken system after upgrade
<Nightrose> i'd rather hit someone on the head for that one ;-)
<Nightrose> of course not
<a|wen> Nightrose: your hardware is not old enough ... that is the problem ;)
<tuhina> Nightrose: is Nightrose, thats whats wrong :P
<Nightrose> a|wen: ooooooooooooooook - even worse
<tuhina> *g*
 * apachelogger grabs his sword of power and jumps at tuhina
<Nightrose> tuhina: that might be the other problem yea
<Nightrose> hehe
 * Nightrose waits for all the nightly stuff to download
<apachelogger> you must have a lota spare time then :P
 * tuhina hopes people have noticed that he is not some stranger making rude remarks... :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not really - but what can I do...
<apachelogger> tuhina: you are a strange as one can get :P
 * Nightrose goes and finishes knitting her socks
<Nightrose> maybe that helps
<apachelogger> socks for konqueror?
 * tuhina hugs apachelogger
<Nightrose> :D
<lex79> launchpad bug 373361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373361 in knemo "New upstream release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373361
<apachelogger> one moar time!
<apachelogger> hm, I gotta stop that addiction
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Ny Excuse" by Justice; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
 * nixternal wishes knemo had the blinky icons of past
<apachelogger> that song is incredibly awesome as well
 * apachelogger wishes nixternal had kidnapped some artist by now :S
<tuhina> !info knemo
<ubottu> knemo (source: knemo): network interfaces monitor for KDE's systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 537 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<nixternal> heh, I packaged that knemo, but I have no idea what I did with it, besides installing it
<apachelogger> what do you do with that network icon thingy in seven?
<apachelogger> good thing it is not on by default though
<nixternal> seven?
<apachelogger> kubotu: google seven
<kubotu> Results for seven: 1. Se7en (1995): http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114369/ | 2. Seven For All Mankind: http://www.7forallmankind.com/ | 3. SEVEN: http://www.seven.com/
<apachelogger> hm
<nixternal> heh
<apachelogger> kubotu: wp: windows 7
<tuhina> 42
<tuhina> what?
<apachelogger> kubotu: wp windows 7
<kubotu> Results for windows 7: 1. Windows 7: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7 | 2. Features new to Windows 7: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Features_new_to_Windows_7 | 3. Windows 7: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7
<kubotu> [1] ‹ The template below (Beta software) is being considered for deletion. See templates for deletion to help reach a consensus. ›
<apachelogger> there we go
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> \o
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> nixternal: it really depends on the space saving ... re -docs
<apachelogger> maybe you can squeeze some extra saving out of it by using lzma :D
<nixternal> or getting rid of other things
<nixternal> like...
<chx> hi. I would like to ask to make Konversation the default client in Karmic again and would like to report that so far , the konversationdeb from Debian Experimental works very well here. It crashed a lot less (zero) than Plasma / kwin...
<nixternal> oo.o :p
<nixternal> honestly, i would like to see 0 IRC clients by default, as it is probably the least used app installed by default (popcon)
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, space saving is a good idea with and without ooo
<apachelogger> can put more fancy software on the cd :D
<chx> nixternal: well, its an app to ask for support in #kubuntu i preusme
<smarter> it's also a great way to join development without even thinking about it :p
 * apachelogger doubts both
<chx> smarter: sorry -- i do not have time to help Kubuntu, another open source project consumed my life already.
<chx> (and i am glad for that)
<nixternal> chx: yes, that is correct, so that is why I understand it being installed by default, plus the IRC packages are relatively small
<apachelogger> nixternal: quassel is not, we forgot to turn off debug or at least strip to -dbg, so the thingy is 50 MiB IIRC ;-)
<apachelogger> extracted size that is
<a|wen> oh yeah ... has someone fixed that in karmic already :)
<nixternal> yikes
<smarter> apachelogger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kububntu/PlasmaWidgetNetworkManager << is the typo intentional?
<a|wen> haha
 * a|wen didn't even see that the many times he edited those pages
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok installing kde-nightly makes it possible to start kde apps again \o/
<apachelogger> weird that sounds
<chx> is NetworkManager finally capable of a) tolerating the options set in command line b) connect to adhoc? if neither then why not use wicd which can do both?
<apachelogger> smarter: lul
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that is what you get for trying to use subpages
<smarter> :}
<lex79> JontheEchidna: is it a sync? not merge? those differences are not important?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, the remaining differences aren't important at all really
<JontheEchidna> the debian package built fine here
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I'm checking out kmess here too, and it's looking like you could file a sync request for that too
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok
<JontheEchidna> Just tell me when you've filed the requests and I'll give an MOTU ack and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<lex79> so, before I have to mark invalid those bugs?
<JontheEchidna> or you could mark them duplicates of the new one
<ScottK> Duplicate is much better.
<lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I should have emphasized that a bit more
<Nightrose> hmmm all of kdeedu was removed during my upgrade as well :(
<Nightrose> *sigh*
 * Nightrose ponders bothering at all upgrading her eeepc as well
<lex79> JontheEchidna launchpad bug 374204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374204 in knemo "Please sync knemo 0.5.2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374204
<JontheEchidna> lex79: acked
<lex79> JontheEchidna launchpad bug 374211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374211 in kmess "Please sync kmess 2.0~beta1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374211
<JontheEchidna> ok, done :)
<lex79> gooood :)
<JontheEchidna> whee, our first KDE 4.2.3 regression: kde bug 192018
<ubottu> KDE bug 192018 in widget-misc "RSSNOW: The content of the widget is not drawn" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192018
<JontheEchidna> bug 374143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374143 in kdeplasma-addons "RSSnow don't display anything on kde 4.2.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374143
<lex79> RSSnow is a beutiful widget full of bugs
<lex79> instead, launchpad bug 366880 is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366880 in kdepim "Please incorporate fixed Kaddressbook bug: email popups" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366880
<nixternal> dtchen: what are the chances of you being around with a few minutes to spare? I have a local guy with a HDA Intel sound issue....he filed a report and even used the sound shell script
<JontheEchidna> cool, strigi straight from Debian unstable build
<JontheEchidna> s
<nixternal> did it work?
<JontheEchidna> It seems our stack can now handle the symbols files. :) I'm going to have to file a sync request
<nixternal> I want to test strigi with docs or get khc to use strigi instead of an unmaintained htdig
<nixternal> sorry, ht://dig
<JontheEchidna> dunno, I'm just expressing my delight that we can handle debian's symbol files now, allowing us to sync
<JontheEchidna> I don't really use  strigi that much, ever since it ate up 20 GB of my hard drive
<JontheEchidna> but that was back in the gutsy days
<nixternal> ya, it didn't the same to me
<dtchen> nixternal: i'm around for a few minutes
<nixternal> dtchen: mind hopping in #ubuntu-chicago for a minute?
<dtchen> i won't be watching this channel, though, since i'm scouring GSt pulsesink fixes
<dtchen> nixternal: sure, i'll be there in ~5-10 minutes
<nixternal> oh fun
<nixternal> groovy, the guys name is bob something or other
<Mamarok> against what package should I file a Strigi bug, Nepomuk?
<nixternal> should be strigi or is it soemthinganalyzer? I can't remember
<JontheEchidna> the source package's name is strigi
<Mamarok> just asked in kde, should be filed against Nepomuk
<a|wen> ahh, you are upstream...
<Mamarok> well, no, I will file it in launchpad first :) there seems to be  no such bug upstream anyway
<Mamarok> but at least it would be doen correctly, all Strigi should be filed agains Nepomuk as it seems, there isn't a strigi product in bugzilla anyway
<Mamarok> and there is no upstream bug, it's related to Jaunty not using the correct java path and the wrong Nepomuk backend, still redland instead of sesame2 which is used in KDE since 4.1...
<Mamarok> great...
<JontheEchidna> if you go to systemsettings -> nepomuk it should offer to install the sesame backedn
<JontheEchidna> you're possibly experiencing bug 334186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334186 in soprano-backend-sesame "Jaunty soprano-backend-sesame2 fails to load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334186
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: not for me
<Mamarok> there is no such option
<Mamarok> using 4.2.3
<Mamarok> and I have never seen one
<JontheEchidna> update-notifier-kde should pop up a knotification saying that there are extra packages that can be installed for better functionality
<Mamarok> at least Nepomuk is running now without eating all my CPU, but can't run Strigi, and this seems to happen to a lot of people with Jaunty
<Mamarok> let's have a look
<JontheEchidna> triggered by going to the Desktop Search section of System Settings
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: nope, nothing at all
<Mamarok> and I have the necessary packages installed
<JontheEchidna> oh, if it's installed then it should work, pending the bug I mentioned above
<lex79> JontheEchidna: pkg-kde-tools transition is only for kde4 applications or also for kde3 apps?
<JontheEchidna> only for KDE4 apps
<lex79> thx
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: there is a missing symlink for Java as it seems, trying the workaround
<lex79> the workaround work fine here
<lex79> *works
<Mamarok> let's see what happens if I restart KDE...
<Mamarok> oh man, I never actually manage to logout from Jaunty, freezes dead everything
<Mamarok> but then that might be the radeon driver or XRender or whatever
 * Mamarok wants her fglrx back that worked so nicely in Intrepid
<JontheEchidna> Any core-dev around that could sponsor bug 372700 and bug 373947?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372700 in akonadi "akonadi 1.1.2: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373947 in konversation "New upstream svn snapshot (1.1.75)/merge from Debian experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373947
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: that workaround doesn't work for me :(
<Mamarok> still no working Strigi
 * neversfelde wonders why plasma-widget-windowslist is gone in karmic
<JontheEchidna> renamed to windowlist, with no s
<JontheEchidna> hmm, there probably should be a dummy package in windowlist
 * JontheEchidna uploads a fix
<neversfelde> and now there are two plasmoids windowlist on kde-look
<neversfelde> mhh
<JontheEchidna> the first one looks really old
<neversfelde> yes
<JontheEchidna> ok, once the next build of the plasmoid is available, installing plasma-widget-windowslist will pull in plasma-widget-windowlist
<neversfelde> thanks, sehr gut :)
 * JontheEchidna should have caught that when he reviewed the last update
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: over 250 pageviews redirected from the fridge to us. You are popular, I guess :)
 * JontheEchidna blushes
<neversfelde> hehe
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's why it FTBFS
<JontheEchidna> I guess debian didn't keep libplasma-dev as a binary transitional package :/
<JontheEchidna> I suppose we'll have to migrate all the plasmoids over to kdelibs5-dev as we update them
<neversfelde> can I help with it or is this only a todo, when updating for a new upstream release?
<JontheEchidna> todo, when we update
<neversfelde> ok
<_Groo_> hi/2 all..
<kwwii> so if someone is going to make a plasma theme for notification bubbles what should it look like? email me with ideas!
<lex79> launchpad bug 374247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374247 in kraft "New upstream release: Kraft 0.32" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374247
 * JontheEchidna takes a look
<lex79> JontheEchidna: FTBS
<lex79> :(
<lex79> sorry
<JontheEchidna> ./INSTALL:Note: Since Kraft v. 0.22 the google ctemplate library is required
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if we have packages for that
<lex79> /tmp/buildd/kraft-0.32/./kraft/src/texttemplate.h:22:40: error: google/template_dictionary.h: No such file or directory
<lex79> yes, google ctemplate missing
<lex79> maybe sparsehash package
<Riddell> apachelogger: you pinged?
<Riddell> freeflying: what's kimpanel?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-10
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> any dev alive?
<nixternal> they all died :p
<lex79> :P
<nixternal> accidentally dropped the fish bowl holding the devs
 * claydoh goes back to quassel
<JontheEchidna> blah, power outages suck
<freeflyi1g> Riddell: a plasma applet for input method, its provide a univeral panel for some input methods, like scim, fcitx, ibus
<jussi01> Out of curiousity, Ive just come across someone with this on clean ubuntu install of jaunty, with kubutnu-desktop install through apt get. anyone seen it before? http://pastebin.ca/1418048
<nixternal> is that nalioth's issue?
<jussi01> nixternal: yeah
<nixternal> serves him right :p
<nixternal> jussi01: ask if he is using his old PowerPC still
<jussi01> nixternal: be nice :P
<nixternal> I am
<nixternal> he uses, or used to us a ppc
<jussi01> nixternal: [09:29:46] <nalioth> no, the powermac died several months ago.  i'm on a dualcore Intel emt64 platform now, using the amd64 distro
<nixternal> jussi01: tell him to fix the ppc then and quit complaining ;p
<jussi01> hahahq... but I said be nice... :D
<nixternal> that is me being nice :p
<nixternal> that is definitely an odd issue
<jussi01> yeah, I agree - hence I brought it here...
<nixternal> it seems libk* didn't install correctly, that would be my guess....i wonder if it keeps happening, and if it does if he tried a different cd
<jussi01> but he apt-getted the libk* stuff
<nixternal> hrmm
<Mamarok> here we go again, eagles doing support
 * Mamarok waits what comes out of that
<tsimpson> if it's really bad support, call ops. giving bad advice/support is against the IRC Guidelines
 * a|wen steadies Mamarok
<tsimpson> then we'll have an excuse to discuss it in great detail with him...
<Mamarok> we will see
<Jack8899> I use Kubuntu 9.04. I just found out why I had no sound. Because in the mixer Surround, Center, LFE and PCM were set to mute. Why would the developers set it to mute from start...
<Mamarok> Jack8899: that is not set by the developers, rather a missmatch on startup
<Mamarok> and an old sound problem with Kubuntu, coming back for some people with almost every release
<Jack8899> Mamarok: Should I report this?
<Mamarok> Jack8899: well, AFAIK there should already be a bug on launchpad for that, closed and repoenend numerous times
<Jack8899> they should solve this... ;)
<Nightrose> anyone here on 4.2.2 to check something for me?
<Mamarok> ikonia: there is a freeze with the fglrx driver for ATI though
<ikonia> Mamarok: I don't doubt it
<Mamarok> that Intel GC issue puzzles me though, he has a card that should work
<Quintasan> hiho
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 47133 ... wokaround: move libaudiocd_encoder_lame.so to seperate package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 47133 in kdemultimedia "MP3-support should be hidden when lame is not installed" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/47133
<apachelogger> at least the KCM will not show the mp3 stuff then ... and I suppose the same applies for the actual slave
<apachelogger> if you do that workaround make sure you add the package to restircted-extras and implement magic so that user gets notified about missing mp3 support upon accessing the slave and/or the kcm
<apachelogger> anyway, gotta go
<apachelogger> cya
<freeflying> anyone here need use scim?
<jussi01> not I said the hedgehog...
<ryanakca> nixternal: Any luck?
<Riddell> yay, kde4libs finally compiled
<Riddell> yay, oxygen icons too
 * Riddell uploads kdepimlibs
<Mamarok> apachelogger: any news?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: got time to sponsor 3 things?
<lex79> can you upload this launchpad bug 374290?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374290 in skrooge "New upstream release skrooge 0.2.8 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374290
<lex79> testbuild is ok :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: looking
<lex79> many thanks
<JontheEchidna> sorry, had to take the phone, really looking now ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: sure
<Riddell> yay, kdepimlibs done
<Riddell> we're finally getting somewhere with these merges
 * Riddell upload kdebases
<JontheEchidna> bug 374228
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374228 in strigi "Sync strigi 0.6.5-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374228
<JontheEchidna> bug 372700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372700 in akonadi "akonadi 1.1.2: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372700
<JontheEchidna> and bug 373947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373947 in konversation "New upstream svn snapshot (1.1.75)/merge from Debian experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373947
<Riddell> is that kde 4 konversation?
<JontheEchidna> yep
<JontheEchidna> meh, kdegraphics beta FTBFS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/168846/
<Riddell> libkdcraw/kdcraw.h: No such file or directory
<Riddell> shouldn't that be part of kdegraphics
<JontheEchidna> ...does this mean kdegraphics has a circular dependency on itself?
<Riddell> well suggests its build system is broken
<Riddell> look at the includes in the compile line   -I. -I../../../thumbnailers/raw -I../../.. -I../.. -I../../../libs/libkexiv2
<Riddell> one of those should point to kdcraw
<Lure> anybody else having problem with quassel notifications staying open fowever after upgrade to kde 4.2.3?
<Sput> Lure: that is fixed in git (both 0.4 branch and master)
<Sput> and will be in 0.4.2 due in a week or two
<Lure> Sput: ok, I though kde 4.2.3 broke something in general
 * Lure searches for ScottK's ppa ;-)
<Sput> Lure: no, they fixed something :)
<Sput> Lure: yeah, ScottK has the fix.
<Sput> Lure: knotify up to 4.2.3 ignored the persistance flag for notifications, so we didn't notice it being set until they fixed it :)
<Lure> Sput: good one ;-)
 * Lure restarts quassel to get fix
<Lure> Sput: much better now ;-)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: uploaded, thanks for your contribution to kubuntu
<Sput> :)
<Lure> Sput: any plans for "start minimized" option?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks
 * Lure would prefer to have it started in systray
<Sput> Lure: mmmh, I'd like to fix the "remember last state" thingy (which proves amazingly hard to do right since QMainWindow's restoreState() fails)
<Sput> that should probably fix that issue
<Lure> Sput: that would be even better
<Sput> so if you quit quassel while it's minimized, it'll start up like that
<Lure> good, just that it is on your radar screen
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: were you working on kdegraphics merge?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it's in bzr
 * JontheEchidna going out for mother's day lunch
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: super, uploading
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: have a nice dinner
<lex79> Riddell: launchpad bug 373912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373912 in kdeutils "kdeutils 4.2.2: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373912
<Mamarok> apachelogger: ping
<nixternal> are we merging in debian's pkg-kde-tools any time soon? I have a package where the .pot file gets eaten and never regenerated
<Riddell> nixternal: it got merged ages ago.  is this still ktorrent?
<nixternal> kwave
<nixternal> ktorrent doing the same thing?
<nixternal> derr, I am a moron
<nixternal> I grabbed the damn jaunty pkg-kde-tools pkg
<Riddell> you'll need to add   export KUBUNTU_NO_DELETE_POT=1
<Riddell> to debian/rules
<nixternal> oh rock on, thanks for that!
 * Mamarok wants her sound back in Jaunty
<Mamarok> *arghs*
<Mamarok> and Strigi and a lot of other things that should work in kde 4.2.3 and don't btw :(
<Riddell> Mamarok: your sound and strigi broke with 4.2.3?
<Riddell> lex79: thanks, needs to wait for a few more depends to be uploaded before kdeutils does but with luck that'll happen today
<lex79> ok
<Riddell> Mamarok: neither phonon nor strigi has changed in 4.2.3
<Mamarok> Riddell: no, my sound broke from Jaunty alpha 6, and strigi never started
<dtchen> ..."sound broke"?
<cbr> snapped in two
<Mamarok> well, I sometimes have sound, most of the time not
<Mamarok> I get phonon messages of sound switching to . on KDE start, sometimes on Amarok start, sometimes on track change
<Mamarok> over all, I have had sound about 10% of the time since I switched to Jaunty
<Mamarok> and Strigi never started, even with the workaround in the Nepomuk bug reported in Launchpad, strigi never starts, and Nepomux still uses redland, although sesame2 is installed since the beginning
<dtchen> Mamarok: are you unlucky enough to have pulseaudio installed?
<Mamarok> dtchen: yes, and I never installed it deliberately, it came in through god knows what, and now I can't get rid of it anymore
<Mamarok> and I removed phonodevicesrc numerous times, it always comes back
<dtchen> Mamarok: that was release-noted for 9.04; just use "sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio"
<Mamarok> did so, it is still is visible in phonon
<Mamarok> there is a remaining libpulse package I can't remove without removing all kde
<a|wen> Mamarok: libpulse doesn't matter ... just be sure that "pulseaudio" is gone
<Mamarok> it is, first thing I removed
<Mamarok> then why is it still showing in phonon?
<a|wen> Mamarok: "aptitude search pulseaudio" ... is the status of all those "p" ?
<Mamarok> and why does phonon try to remove my soundcard every now and then?
<Mamarok> a|wen: yes, of course, as I said, I purged it
<Mamarok> very handy to help in Amarok development when you don't have sound most of the time
<a|wen> Mamarok: and i guess you have tried to remove ".kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc" and start all over?
<Mamarok> and we get "no sound" reports in Jaunty for Amarok all the time, not from other distros though...
<Mamarok> something is strange somewhere, but where?
<a|wen> my sound disappears every time hal is restarted which is pretty annoying ... but luckily not at strange other times anymore (did prior to jaunty release)
<dtchen> well, the first place to start is by asking those reporters to use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> it's a bash script, so please inform them that they need to invoke it explicitly with bash
<jjesse> a|wen: i still ma using an older kernel for my sound to work
<dtchen> we've cobbled just about everything one needs to know into that script
<Mamarok> isn't that script installed already somewhere?
<a|wen> jjesse: an intrepid kernel?
<jjesse> a|wen: Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.27-11-generic
<a|wen> i had trouble sometime in jaunty development as well ... it worked, but then disappeared sometimes; but it was fixed for me
<Mamarok> dtchen: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=33518ebd4020d907539fef201dcae13d12f602a2
<Mamarok> dtchen: and of course it tells you that there is no soundcard
<Mamarok> although lspci says otherwise
<dtchen> huh? there's a recognised sound card
<dtchen> see "!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA
<dtchen> i'll check if you need any quirks, sec
<dtchen> Mamarok: add your user to the audio group, log out and back in
<dtchen> Mamarok: when you had pulseaudio installed, it used consolekit to grant @audio permissions to your user
<dtchen> Mamarok: now that pulseaudio is no longer running, you need to ensure that your user is in @audio
<dtchen> Mamarok: also, you can remove ~/.asoundrc
<dtchen> (it's unnecessary)
<Mamarok> ok, will do so
<Mamarok> there is also a .asoundrc.asoundconf, I guess I don't need this neither?
<dtchen> not really, but it's ~/.asoundrc that matters
<Mamarok> ok, removed, will log out and report back, sec
<Mamarok> if Jaunty actually let's me logout without crashing...
<Mamarok> we will see... that never worked till now
<JontheEchidna> Could I get a revu please? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5718
<JontheEchidna> huh, no clue why kdeaccessibility FTBFS
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: description is a bit negative for plasma-widget-makestatus, should focus on what it can do rather than what it doesn't
<Riddell> packaging lovely otherwise
<JontheEchidna> I was trying to find a way to be more verbose, but I suppose you're right
<Mamarok> dtchen: works great!
<Mamarok> mille grazie!
<JontheEchidna> it's hard to be verbose with plasmoid package descriptions :(
<JontheEchidna> "
<JontheEchidna> It will work for all software projects that use CMake as their
<JontheEchidna>  build system
<Mamarok> learned something :)
<JontheEchidna> phonon trouble with kdemultimedia: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26538333/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.kdemultimedia_4%3A4.2.2-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nalioth> howdy.  I have a fresh install of jaunty (from an Ubuntu iso image) and have apt-gotten kubuntu-desktop.  anyone seen these errors?  http://pastebin.ca/1418048
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: is Riddell enough or do you need another revu? ... if so, i can take a look in 15 mins
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: wouldn't hurt I suppose
 * a|wen likes "...patience..." being part of a build output
<Riddell> "cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/libkttsd_alsaplugin.so': No such file or directory"  hmm, sound related issue on kdeaccessiblity
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ^^ this could be our chance to get dtchen into KDE packaging :)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> I didn't add or remove that file from any of the .installs, so it might be a lower-down issue
<Riddell> well I try and compile it in a bit
<JontheEchidna> thx
<JontheEchidna> the kdegraphics FTBFS was a stupid issue from me
<Riddell> looking at kdemultimedia now, which needs building qt to look at phonon
<JontheEchidna> (I accidentally merged the debian docpath for ksnapshot.install
<Riddell> it happens, I fixed it
 * JontheEchidna wonders if it'd be feasible to get kphotoalbum to its KDE4 version soon so that it doesn't depend on libkdcraw3
<JontheEchidna> it's the last rdepend of libkdcraw3
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: plasma-widget-makestatus compiles and installs without problems
<JontheEchidna> I should backport that plasmoid, it's neat
<apachelogger> pretty please
<apachelogger> Mamarok: pong
<JontheEchidna> so how many revu's do you need when you are an MOTU?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you have time to look at the audiocd bug?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: one revu
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: move the plugin to another package?
<apachelogger> it's more of political value though, otherwise you will be boned if the package is crap ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and force upstream into fixing it properly
 * JontheEchidna was a bit busy merging kdegraphics
<JontheEchidna> I'll get on that after I fix FTBFS
<apachelogger> really, I think they just didn't refactor the design when they changed from using liblame to the lame binary
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: okies :)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: any news?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: on?
<Mamarok> on the dw packages...
<apachelogger> just need to upload them to the ppa
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: you need to file an LP bug for it ;P
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: apart from that and the description it looks good
 * a|wen testbuilds
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. I do need to file a bug...
<a|wen> :)
<a|wen> argh, crappy debian patching!
 * a|wen just needed to get it off his chest
<Riddell> jings, will I ever get kdebase-runtime to compile
 * a|wen tests getting "hello world" to compile ... cross fingers!
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: oh, and a present from lintian: "binary-without-manpage usr/bin/makeinvoker"
<nalioth> I have a fresh install of jaunty (from an Ubuntu iso image) and have apt-gotten kubuntu-desktop.  anyone seen these errors?  http://pastebin.ca/1418048
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> nalioth: does .xsession-errors contain anything useful?
<nalioth> apachelogger: none for any kde app
<apachelogger> nalioth: my guess is that something with the installation of libqt went wrong
<apachelogger> I only know that error in a version-incompability context
<apachelogger> nalioth: maybe the google knows more :)
<nalioth> i did a apt-get install --reinstall of several libqt components, esp the ones that contain that file it's erroring on
<apachelogger> nalioth: try kdelibs5
 * jussi01 waves to nalioth - did you sleep well?
<apachelogger> a reinstall that is
<nalioth> hi jussi01_
<nalioth> apachelogger: that did not fix it
<apachelogger> no clue then
<apachelogger> nalioth: do you use any 3rd party repositories?
<nalioth> apachelogger: this is a fresh install, and i've not added any 3d party stuff yet (although i'm weird and usually only add deb-src repos and have apt-get compile it)
<apachelogger> well, maybe that is the problem :)
<nalioth> apachelogger: not having any 3d party repos is causing the problem?
<nalioth> i don't consider universe and multiverse to be 3d party repos
<apachelogger> nalioth: nah, the apt-get compiling ;-)
<jussi01> apachelogger: but he hasnt done that yet on this install?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am clueless anyway
<apachelogger> that issue is way too weird
<nalioth> no, not weird.
<nalioth> i have missed my calling as "product tester", because if it can generate a weird error, it happens to me
<nixternal> go back to your ppc!
<jussi01> nixternal: I told you to be nice!!!
<nixternal> it is nalioth, we are never nice!
<nixternal> brlcad build is causing smoke to rise from the keyboard....B E A S T ! ! !
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't update-notifier-kde at least recommend kpackagekit?
<JontheEchidna> several gnomies are whining ;-)
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> although i'm surprised they have update-notifier-kde installed
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> with KDE 4.3 persistent notifications work again, so we may want to look in to using Kpackagekit's notifications for 9.10
<JontheEchidna> update-notifier-kde is somewhat of a pig when it comes to checking for updates... but maybe that's update-notifier-common's problem ;-)
<Riddell> qt has been linking for the last hour
<Riddell> just linking one library
<Riddell> something suspicious going on, even qt isn't that bad
<claydoh> Riddell: will there be any new KDE packages for Intrepid?
<Riddell> nope
<claydoh> cool, thanks
<jussi01> Riddell: have you seen nalioth's issue? I was curious if you had seen it before/knew what could cause it
<jussi01> [23:12:56] <nalioth> I have a fresh install of jaunty (from an Ubuntu iso image) and have apt-gotten kubuntu-desktop.  anyone seen these errors?  http://pastebin.ca/1418048
<Riddell> jussi01: no I don't think I have
<Riddell> well, we do have a patch about loading qt localisation stuff for packages compiled on qt 4.4 and running qt 4.5
<Riddell> maybe he's running something compiled with qt 4.4
<nalioth> Riddell: this is as delivered via apt-get on a new install
<jussi01> Riddell: but how can that be - its a clean install?
<Riddell> couldn't say
<Riddell> it shouldn't be different from a standalone kubuntu-desktop install
<nalioth> i am available for any testing
<Riddell> does it cause any problems?
<nalioth> other than none of those programs start?
<nalioth> i've not sat and checked every kde program for this, but those 3 i use regularly
<dtchen> just for amusement, has strace -f helped?
<nalioth> i am a t-da about this stuff.  can you elaborate?
<dtchen> strace -f theapp
<dtchen> you may wish to use strace -f -o somelogfile theapp
<nalioth> yeah, the > isn't working  :(
<dtchen> yeah, strace requires the -o
<nalioth> http://pastebin.ca/1418697   dtchen
<Nightrose> apachelogger: used whatever is currently in bzr
<dtchen> nalioth: sorry, reading now
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-10
<JontheEchidna> humf, the stinky wifi login page only works in windows :(
<JontheEchidna> now to kill 2.5 hrs waiting for the plane
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> that late already
<apachelogger> I think that code is flawed
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> scope issues!
<apachelogger> omg
<JontheEchidna> whee, electricity!
<apachelogger> electricity!
<apachelogger> omg
<JontheEchidna> quite :D
<apachelogger> oh my oh my
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should really never ever look into ecmascript
<apachelogger> that language is so flawed it makes python look good
<JontheEchidna> ain't that javascript?
<maco> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> kk
<JontheEchidna> duly noted
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> what does one apachelogger have to do to not end up with a broken pointer
<maco> not create one to start with?
<apachelogger> no option
<maco> use duct tape?
 * apachelogger is writing an amarok script
<apachelogger> to create a uds stream listy
<apachelogger> now for maintenance reasons and for the fun of it I would have placed the content defintion into a simple text file
<apachelogger> that then gets parsed and appropriate items created
<apachelogger> thing is
<apachelogger> those items get add to the script object via pointers
<apachelogger> (or so the api says, I doubt ecmascript messes with pointers)
<apachelogger> so it appears to me that somehow 0 ends up in amarok, since the entries are essentially empty
<apachelogger> that is however an assumption and amarok could be broken as well
<apachelogger> so apachelogger is all fancy and creates an itemstack of global scope and then adds the items to that stack directly without ever having them associated with a variable of local scope
<apachelogger> sure enough the situation doesnt change though
<apachelogger> also I cant test because icecast.ubuntu.com is the unavilable
<apachelogger> so I am sitting here at
<apachelogger> kubotu: time
<kubotu> apachelogger: Europe - Vienna - Mon May 10 02:14 CEST
<apachelogger> and wonder why it does not work
<apachelogger> while I should be going to bed, because I need to get up at 7 ^^
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you are in Brussels?
<apachelogger> no
<Mamarok> why not?
<apachelogger> got maths exam tomorrow
<Mamarok> ah, crap :(
<apachelogger> the real tomorrow, not the monday tomorrow ;)
<apachelogger> holy shifting paradigm
<apachelogger> it appears I wasted my time -.-
<Mamarok> no UDS for you, then?
<apachelogger> *sigh*
<apachelogger> Mamarok: no :(
<apachelogger> again
 * apachelogger never made it to UDS
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I though I would have a chance this time, but that damn treatement got in the way :(
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> Mamarok: how are you now?
<apachelogger> ah, amarok plays mms://apasf.apa.at/oe1_live_worldwide <3
<Mamarok> oh, not too bad, my mouth is burned, which hurts, but I can still swallow so that's fine
<Mamarok> let's hope I can make it to the MMsprint
<Mamarok> anyway, bedtime, let's hope I can sleep now
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: sleep tight
 * apachelogger gives Mamarok a good night kiss
 * Mamarok give back the kiss to apachelogger and fingers crossed for that math exam
<Mamarok> gives*
<apachelogger> thx :)
<Mamarok> thank you :)
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: ~apachelogger/+junk/amarok-uds since I wont be around monday morning I suppose ... should icecast.ubuntu.com ever come up, please fill the streams.txt (format is NAME;M3UFILE or just NAME ... in which case NAME.lowercase + .ogg.m3u will be the m3ufile)
<apachelogger> the script will auto prefix with "http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/"
<apachelogger> then maybe make a proper amarok package and upload it somewhere for people to enjoy :)
<apachelogger> *amarok script package
 * apachelogger is off
<ForgeAus> the reviews on Lucid (specifically Kubuntu in comparison with Ubuntu) are pretty harsh about package management, no Gwibble? app (they obviously missed Choqok), theming, and no GIMP alternative...  
<verbalshadow> ForgeAus: which review did you read?  
<claydoh> http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/2010/05/03/kubuntu-linux-10-04-lts-lucid-lynx/3/ the one jontheechidna replied to
<ForgeAus> from distrowatch theres a link to desktop linux reviews
<ForgeAus> I think mostly its harsh because of bad timing, for example with no GIMP-like proggy, KOffice will provide Krita/Karbon/Kivio for that kinda stuff... (if it becomes part of the kubuntu release that is)
<ForgeAus> and gwibble? they obviously missed Choqok (which to me seems very... kopete-like)
<ForgeAus> also the things they praise Ubuntu for ... the theme being unique.... OSX-ripoff much (also Gnome-Do is an obvious ripoff of an Mac App called Quicksilver)
<ForgeAus> Ubuntu-One is pretty new (in beta)... 
<maco> ForgeAus: choqok is not included by default
<maco> however a microblogging plasmoid, facebook plasmoid, and opensocial plasmoid are
<ForgeAus> uh ohhh kay I didn't notice that bit
<ForgeAus> (that Choqok isn't there by default
<maco> also, ubuntu does not include gimp either
<ForgeAus> I've been using PCLinuxOS for some stuff and its in there... 
<ForgeAus> yeah but theres a replacement for it... some gfx proggy
<ForgeAus> started with F from memory
<ForgeAus> (the review mentions controversy about it)
<ForgeAus> apparently the Ubuntu ppl decided Gimp's too advanced for average users
<claydoh> gwenview has basic image editing
<claydoh> it has a lot to do with disk space I am guessing also
<claydoh> or rather gimp is not vital in an all-around-desktop setup
<claydoh> whereas f-spot or gwenview do have the initial tools most need
<ForgeAus> the other thing thats odd is why need a netbook remix? isn't it just a different KDE form factor?
<claydoh> and other tools are easily/freely available
<claydoh> maybe because netbooks are so tiny they need a different approach for some things?
<ForgeAus> I mean I like the idea of a mobile remix I just find it strange that Kubuntu's netbook remix is larger than the main release! ... 
<claydoh> it doesn't have the limitations in size as they don't have cd-roms
<ForgeAus> claydoh: afaik the only main difference is the default form factor of KDE... 
<claydoh> don't have a netbook but did try it out on my old laptops
<claydoh> i think there may be some extras netbook-specific, but what is so wrong with having the remix?
<ForgeAus> I'm thinking of getting a convertible tablet/notebook PC at some point
<claydoh> it sure is a good way to show what plasma desktop is capable  of
<ForgeAus> claydoh: the "extras" is just what I said a KDE form-factor)
<ForgeAus> actually I wonder if perhaps the desktop release can learn something from that
<claydoh> the kubuntu-netbook metapackage installed a few things, tho I cannot remember the specifics
<claydoh> I can switch between the 2 easily, but my meager gpu cannot cope with too many plasma Activities :(
<claydoh> night night for me sleep beckons and works comes early tomorrow :(
<nigelbabu> nixternal: what the heck happened? re: identica status
<ScottK> ForgeAus: The reason KNR is larger than the main release is that since we expect people to install it via USB and not a CD, we didn't constrain ourselves to 700MB, so we ship some additional things like a subset of kdegames and kdeedu that don't fit on the regalur ISO as well as all the available language packs (the main ISO has only a handful)
<shtylman> UDS!!!
<rgreening> "Middle of a Belgian Forest" -- Jono Bacon
<rgreening> :)
<shtylman> understatement
<shtylman> kubuntu maverick 10.04 review starting in 1 hour
<shtylman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/RemoteParticipation
<shtylman> we will be in the amarente channel
<ForgeAus> review?
<ForgeAus> wait 10.04 is Lucid not Maverick
<ForgeAus> isn't it?
<ForgeAus> Maverik will be 10.10
<shtylman> yes... lucid
<shtylman> the blueprint is for kubuntu maveric
<shtylman> read it like... Kubuntu Maverick: 10.04 review
<shtylman> sorry if it is confusing :)
<ScottK> Lessons learned from the last time around ....
<shtylman> apachelogger: I am told that you have scripts to do daily kde trunk builds?
<shtylman> or something from the past?
<shtylman> I am looking to get that going again... and any previous work you know about would be helpful
<Tm_T> shtylman: there's several ways to do that, you want packages or just local builds?
<shtylman> Tm_T: packages... we want to create a daily trunk ppa
<Tm_T> shtylman: project neon?
<ScottK> shtylman: I have another session I need to be in next hour.  The main thing I want to make sure we capture is the bugfix patch work that (mostly) debfx and jon the taco were doing at the end of last cycle fixing bugs in our packages and then getting them into KDE svn for 4.4.3.  I'd like to see more of that.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Yes.
<shtylman> ScottK: got it
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> nixternal: do we have feedback from release?
<Mamarok> shtylman: icecast uses room numbers, what room number is Amarante?
<shtylman> Mamarok: 20
<Mamarok> thx :)
<Tm_T> what, thx sound in icecast?
 * Tm_T hides
<shtylman> haha
<Riddell> Mamarok: rooms listed on http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/
<agateau> Riddell: "Kubuntu Maverick 10.4 Review"... You may want to fix the codename there :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: UDS | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/RemoteParticipation | http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/
<apachelogger> hush hush
<apachelogger> shtylman: that is dated information indeed
 * apachelogger releases amarok script
 * Mamarok hugs apachelogger if he puts it on kde-apps.org
<shtylman> apachelogger: any info would be helpful just to know
<shtylman> at least a list of required/wanted packages
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> amarente got a typo
<apachelogger> also, they are talking about osx again
<apachelogger> uds should be bundled with macworld
<shtylman> haha
<apachelogger> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=124463 \o/
 * apachelogger is the let javascriptor
<apachelogger> muhahahaha
<apachelogger> all your main.js are belong to me!!!
<apachelogger> shtylman: I am not sure I understand
<shtylman> apachelogger: understand what?
<apachelogger> <shtylman> apachelogger: any info would be helpful just to know
<apachelogger> <shtylman> at least a list of required/wanted packages
<shtylman> ah... list of packages I need to be making for a full build of trunk kde
<apachelogger> there is a guide in kde techbase
<apachelogger> with specific lists for kubuntu too
<shtylman> for deb packages?
<shtylman> got a link for that?
<apachelogger> kubotu: google kde techbase install kubuntu debian list
<kubotu> Results for kde techbase install kubuntu debian list: 1. KDE - Experience Freedom!: http://www.kde.org/ | 2. Development/Tutorials/Debugging/How to create useful crash reports ...: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/How_to_create_useful_crash_reports | 3. Getting Started/Set up KDE 4 for development - KDE TechBase: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Set_up_KDE_4_for_development
<shtylman> hmm
<apachelogger> shtylman: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Kubuntu_and_Debian
<shtylman> apachelogger: thats a start... thanks ;)
<shtylman> does kde build against their custom version of qt still?
 * Mamarok hugs apachelogger again, trying out that script
<Mamarok> hm, is there really a problem with the Ubiquity installer? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/577335
<apachelogger> its a charm, isnt it ? :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 577335 in ubiquity "ubiquity fails to install lucid 64bit from live usb unless using debug mode" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> shtylman: always
<Mamarok> eagles is crying about it
<apachelogger> Mamarok: only for him
<apachelogger> I was talking to him the other day, the issue seems rather odd
<Mamarok> yeah, that's waht I guess, too
<apachelogger> and actually more lowlevel
<apachelogger> since he runs into IO issues
<Mamarok> he would like to know how to use the debug mode...
<apachelogger> Riddell would know
<Mamarok> riight, get a new motherboard maybe?
<apachelogger> shtylman too I suppose ^
<apachelogger> Mamarok: always an option ;)
<Mamarok> Riddell, shtylman: could somebody tell that guy how to run the debug mode, if you find a minute this week? I warned him already that uds is under way and he should be patient
<Mamarok> oh man, that kid is weird...
<apachelogger> ^^
 * Mamarok talks about eagles0513875
 * Mamarok listens to the Mangrove 4 laughter and huggles apachelogger
<Mamarok> now it would be nice to have a voice recognition that shows the name of the participants... ;)
<Mamarok> and a better sound level of the room mics, I have to really turn up the volume to almost max
 * apachelogger is so not going to implement voice recognition in javascript :P
<apachelogger> though one of my flat mates is actually writing a thesis on that topic
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I didn't expect you to :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: wow, you are fast :) Thanks a bunch, he is happy now
 * Mamarok has to run :(
<Mamarok> back tonight only, Monday is a heavy load day
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> amarante is the osx room
<apachelogger> now kubuntu is talking about osx :P
<apachelogger> seriously
<Tm_T> ):
<apachelogger> merge uds with macworld
<ForgeAus> hehe well they might as well
<ForgeAus> I mean Ubuntu is basically Leopard-themed
<Tm_T> no dots
<Tm_T> or spots
<ForgeAus> doesn't need them I was talking about OSX Leopard (the operating system Leopard is a version reference)
<ForgeAus> besides you lied
<ForgeAus> all computers have dot's or haven't you heard of pixels rofl! :)
<ForgeAus> nless you go back far enough to consider certain machines that don't have vdu's and even many of them have dots (ie even a punch card uses dot's right... ) :)
<Tm_T> ForgeAus: you are right, printer does dot's when writing
<Tm_T> dots
<ForgeAus> you could I guess consider an abacus as a type of computer, that would make it beads instead of dots, although nothing to stop someone from painting dots on the frame or the beads themselves :)
 * ForgeAus begins to wonder how one would research the likelyhood of an abacus having dots.. .
<apachelogger> is it me or did icecast just explode
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: UDS | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/RemoteParticipation | http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/ | http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/uds-for-amarok/
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: want to hear some great news?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: my kraft package got picked up for inclusion in debian :)
<apachelogger> holy sun shine!
<apachelogger> bug in qoauth
<apachelogger> no wonder it is not working ^^
<apachelogger> oh well, that doesnt help either -.-
<apachelogger> silly thing
<txwikinger> Is there a gobby document for last kubuntu session?
<apachelogger> imbrandon: I think things are like this: ubuntuone starts reactor, ubuntuone sends oauth request for access token and uses reactor as callback, user auths to cloud, cloud calls back to reactor, reactor emits signal, ubuntuone reads auth data from reactor -> everyone is hapy
<apachelogger> txwikinger: kubuntu-maverick-10.4-review?
<txwikinger> apachelogger: thanks
<imbrandon> apachelogger: ahh
<apachelogger> so I suppose I need to implement a http server after all
<imbrandon> crappy
<apachelogger> otherwise u1 complains that I did not specify a callback
<apachelogger> (the cloud that is)
<txwikinger> apachelogger: why? there are already nough of them
<apachelogger> txwikinger: because I need it for like 5 seconds and I need it to be lightweight
<txwikinger> apachelogger: there are also lightweight ones already
<imbrandon> apachelogger / txwikinger : think i could get you all to help me seed this for a few http://www.brandonholtsclaw.com/static/cleanblue/files/uds-m.keynote.mp3.torrent and http://www.brandonholtsclaw.com/static/cleanblue/files/uds-m.keynote.ogg.torrent
 * apachelogger refuses to seed mp3 :P
<imbrandon> :)
<nigelbabu> qt is controlled by nokia? o.O
<txwikinger> hmm.. I need to go to my server at home
<imbrandon> yes nokia owns trolltek
 * txwikinger is at a client's place atm
<ScottK> nigelbabu: Qt bought Trolltech, but they are also open to community contributions.
<txwikinger> imbrandon: what is the commandline torrent client again?
<apachelogger> imbrandon: not getting any data I could seed :P
<nigelbabu> ScottK: like ubuntu?
<ScottK> Somewhat.
<txwikinger> o/ ScottK
<nigelbabu> Ah, makes sense.
<txwikinger> Did you plane make it?
<ScottK> They are new to accepting community contributions and there are still some rough edges.
<imbrandon> hrm
<nigelbabu> hm, better than nothing I suppose/
<ScottK> txwikinger: No idea, sorry.
<ScottK> nigelbabu: They recognize it needs to be better and are working on it.
<maco> txwikinger: yes, ScottK's plane made it. he's in belgium
<maco> ScottK: i think you did know the answer to that :P
<txwikinger> o/ maco
<nigelbabu> ScottK: lol, you don't know where you are?
 * ScottK was answering about the cli torrent client
<imbrandon> hum
 * txwikinger understood what ScottK was answering about :)
<nigelbabu> but it seemed funny to everyone else
<imbrandon> i might be seeding it wrong, i cant seem to get it to transfer from my other computer either
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> shit, i should just upload it to u1
<imbrandon> lol
<Sput> nigelbabu: Qt has always been a company product, and it switched to being more open only recently
<Sput> nigelbabu: it was always available unter an open source license, though not GPL, and things like bugtracker and repositories were non-public until last year or so
<nigelbabu> Sput: oh, I thought I was OSS way back?
<nigelbabu> gnome and qt were competitiors because of qt beeing closed intially right?
<Sput> yes, OSS, but not GPL'd and with development happening behind more or less closed doors
 * nigelbabu is not sure of the history
<Sput> Qt and KDE were first, and then gnome was founded because some people thought Qt wasn't free enough
<Sput> nowadays, Qt is fully free, and gnome is moving towards mono. go figure.
<Sput> anyway, first thing Nokia did after buying Qt was making it LGPL, hence free for commercial use as well. Which made sense, as they didn't really rely on license money coming in the way Trolltech did
<nigelbabu> Sput: lol, we might all move to kde eventually
<Sput> dunno who you mean by "we", but I've moved to KDE about 10 years ago :)
<jussi> haha
<jussi> hai Sput
<Sput> hai jussi
 * nigelbabu meant ubuntu
<nigelbabu> so rebrand ubuntu => kubuntu
<imbrandon> apachelogger: woot seeding seems to be working now ( atleaste for the ogg )
<imbrandon> 5 connected clients
<apachelogger> aye
<imbrandon> my website is getting about 2.8 requests a second, i should have made them torrents to begin with
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> dropbox dosent list any useage limmits on the public urls, but apparently they have some, the post wasent even up an hour and they took my public links offline and sent me an automated email
<Quintasan> \o
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100510134635-h4i8b71bnfjr77ay * TODO add example network packet for oauth access key ... usable as reference
<apachelogger> imbrandon: oauth_nonce=19785940&oauth_timestamp=1273498731&oauth_consumer_key=ubuntuone&oauth_signature_method=PLAINTEXT&oauth_version=1.0&oauth_signature=hammertime%26&oauth_callback=http%3A%2F%2Flocalhost%3A46065%2F%3Fnonce%3D8594431
<apachelogger> take note of the callback part towards the end ;)
<ghostcube> o/
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> punch server
<apachelogger> ^^
<Quintasan> next session is in 15 minutes?
<CIA-6> [amarok-uds] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100510140725-j5nq8fy9l2zw3n2d * streams.txt Fix plenary url and add bois dentelle
 * yuriy_work waves to everyone at UDS
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100510141829-8miwsviths2ckvd3 * TODO additional information on the callback magic
<Quintasan> apachelogger: shouldn't you provide come keyboard shortcuts to for connectTo() and others or it would be rather unecessary?
<Quintasan> looking at QAction code makes me think it would be rather easy to do this
<apachelogger> a) I find keyboard shortcuts an abomination of UI design
<apachelogger> b) I could, not praticularly important now
<apachelogger> gotta mess with the action stuff anyway :)
<apachelogger> not reusable enough
 * Quintasan is looking for code to hack on
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> >&Report a Problem
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: by // TODO: stop daemon you mean sending a D-BUS quit call to it?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where is that?
<Quintasan> ubuntuone-kde/src/applet.cpp
<Quintasan> line 174 to be exact
<apachelogger> that is horribly old code
<Quintasan> huh?
<apachelogger> lp:~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> remove that old git crap then
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> beh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: feel free to implement authentication ;)
 * apachelogger is going mad about this
<Quintasan> yeah, it will take me 5 seconds
<Quintasan> I'm sooo damn awesome
<Quintasan> </troll>
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> qoauth is buggy
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go fix qoauth
<Quintasan> WTF
<apachelogger> already found 3 bugs
<apachelogger> and that thing is actually in production use for some qt twitter client and probably more
 * apachelogger finds that way to weird
<Quintasan> why the hell Amarok goes down with when opening Scripts Manager?
<Quintasan> it hangs actually
<apachelogger> imbrandon: so I managed to repliacate the auth request other than the callback ... and server tells me: "No oauth_callback supplied." 
<apachelogger> so I suppose it is a stict requirement indeed
<imbrandon> yea i'm in a u1 session now, and wow this is a fskin mess
<Quintasan> apachelogger: and this happened after I installed ur UDS crap
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> imbrandon: the one about music store links?
<imbrandon> yea
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go ask in #amarok
<apachelogger> man this is silly
<apachelogger> qoauth encodes the signature using topercent
<apachelogger> then it does some other shiz and encode topercent again
<apachelogger> go figure that it % will be encoded the second time
<apachelogger> -.-
<Quintasan> strange
<Quintasan> apachelogger: after I "mv ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/scripts/uds.amaroksctript ~" it works normally
<apachelogger> Quintasan: my theory is that there is some collission between scripts
<Quintasan> I have only Ultimate Lyrics installed :O
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go check with upstream
<Quintasan> apachelogger: just joined :P
<apachelogger> good lord
<apachelogger> "oauth_token_secret=48zCK92VvG292NJ0vFCs14HrvS68mNCH3PwnmSzZlgHpnZDssrgdZzpR2jKBjl5Dz8Nc734GbX9nNZNB&oauth_token=S9WtHlJmCw8c2WKnwGNP&oauth_callback_confirmed=true" 
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> imbrandon: I am perfectly able to repliacte the behaviour now
<apachelogger> client requests access
<apachelogger> in access request client submits the callback url
<apachelogger> server drops off token
<apachelogger> client uses token to open browser so that user can authorize
<apachelogger> once that is done server will forward browser to callback url with appropriate tokens attached
<apachelogger> client must somehow realize this and take further actions using the obtained data
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: great!
<apachelogger> I suppose on subsequent auths the client can use the available tokens to obtain a session access token
<apachelogger> something like that at least
<shadeslayer> 20:56  * patdk-wk just uses us.archive.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> oops
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: :)
<apachelogger> imbrandon: oh, actually, the server also send a return url along with his callback, so the callback receiver then redirects the browser back to the u1 server
<apachelogger> insanely confusing IMHO
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100510153305-n9baxd4v35yi80rv * TODO add research results on authing
<JontheEchidna> hjelp! I'm a bit lost in Belgium...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: belgium support in #belgium :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: maps.google.com :)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: lol
 * Quintasan highfives JontheEchidna
<Quintasan> everything is going to be fine :P
<txwikinger> JontheEchidna: why? they speak even two languages to choose from, actually even three
 * JontheEchidna haz maps
<JontheEchidna> but I'm going to try the bus to get me at least to holeiart
<txwikinger> holeiart?
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ curl http://localhost:8080
<apachelogger> <h1>Nothing to see here</h1>
<apachelogger> Mo. Mai 10 18:15:00 2010
<apachelogger> look!!!
<apachelogger> loooook!
<apachelogger> omg
<shtylman> nixternal: do you have the source artwork for the plymouth theme?
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> imbrandon: implementing a httpd for our use is actually pretty easy (though I am not sure if we can use the standard unix socket approach on osx or need to reinvent the wheel?)
<apachelogger> also qoauth (with bugfixes) seems to do just what is necessary
 * apachelogger is in a much better mood now and can continue learning math
<neversfelde> bug 578149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578149 in kdebase-workspace "REGRESSION: Plasma battery applet doesn't display time remaining" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578149
<neversfelde> should be Won't Fix
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: yep
<shadeslayer_> who would like to do the hounours ? :P
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: and you might want to edit the bug title as well... remove REGRESSION
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: I can't set a bug to Won't Fix
<neversfelde> otherwise I would have done it
<shadeslayer_> lemme check..
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: sam here
<shadeslayer_> *same
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: can you set that to wont fix?
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: best solution if apachelogger is busy,just mark it as a dupe of 395666
<apachelogger> duppppppp
<shadeslayer_> or of bug 414469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414469 in ubuntu "Powerdevil plasmoid doesn't give remaining time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414469
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: :P
<bulldog98> neversfelde: it is posible to do that
<shadeslayer_> marked
<bulldog98> but upstream doesn’t want that
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: cant i mark it as a dupe of 2 bugs?
<Riddell> davmor2: the jumper is getting lots of favourable comments
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll pass on the message :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: no
 * apachelogger really should think about getting something to eat
<apachelogger> in fact
 * apachelogger is away getting something to eat
<Tm_T> bah, where's agateau
<Riddell> Tm_T: he's having tea
<Tm_T> Riddell: roger, I'm in no hurry, just wishing to ask him about some bugs in KDE trunk so I guess it can wait to next week if it's busy enough now
<oxymoron> How da :::::::::::::::::::::....................... is it possible that Dolphin detect a file but when trying to remove or rename it, it says the file cannot be found xD
<Mamarok> oxymoron: bad encoding
<Mamarok> I bet you talk about an iso encoded file with strange characters
<Mamarok> rename it, that should work
<Mamarok> that's what you get when using Windows...
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Well that the thing I cannot rename it ...
<ofirk_> oxymoron: I encounter this issues regularly. the dolphin stuff decided to throw support for every other encoding except UTF-8 
<ofirk_> oxymoron: you need to delete it through the command line
<Mamarok> if you can't rebname it, check the permissions
<ofirk_> is the file in the dir alone?
<oxymoron> ofirk_: I tried with sudo rm and sudo mv but doesnt work? :S
<ofirk_> don't sudo it!
<ofirk_> just rm
<ofirk_> but you can't write the filename
<oxymoron> permissions are 100% to me.
<Mamarok> tab completion can write any filename
<ofirk_> so you need to delete all files with same extension
<ofirk_> or the whole folder
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Tab completion doesnt find the file even if its there :
<Mamarok> ofirk_: why? it is always possible to rename with tab completion, the spaces in a filename from iso are usually just \
<Mamarok> oxymoron: what filesystem are you talking about, ntfs, fat?
<oxymoron> Ext4? ...
<Mamarok> anyways, this does not belong here, but in #kubuntu
<oxymoron> The file was sent from NTFS though, through Kopete.
<ofirk_> Mamarok: I just know that it is a known problem and the only solution is to delete it with rm
<ofirk_> oxymoron: this is how I get these files
<jontheechidna> yay for webchat.freenode.net. boo for stupid port blocking hotel routers
 * ofirk_ hates to get this kind of files
<Mamarok> still, please take that to the support channelm it does not belong here
<ofirk_> oxymoron: move to #kubuntu, I will join there and help you
<oxymoron> ofirk_: Yes, I am ther now :P
<neversfelde> jontheechidna: ssh -D localhost:<yourport> <youruser>@<server.example.com> or something like that :)
<rgreening> Riddell: yoooooooooooooo
<Riddell> rgreening: hooo
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> where ya hiding?
<Riddell> rgreening: went for a walk around the buildings now in my room
<rgreening> ah
<Riddell> am I missing anything exciting?
<maco> are you two being pirates?
<Riddell> did you find jontheechidna?
<rgreening> cant fing shtylman
<rgreening> no
 * maco hands rgreening a "d"
<rgreening> ty maco
<ScottK> Riddell: Haven't seen him yet.
<rgreening> me findertype is bad no?
<Riddell> I saw him
<ScottK> Ah, excellent.
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> heh
<Riddell> he was hob-nobbing at the dinner table with some manager types
<rgreening> you crashing now Riddell?
<ScottK> At least he hasn't been abducted by a Belgian motorcycle gang.
<rgreening> ha
<Riddell> rgreening: got any better offer?
<maco> its too early for crashing
<txwikinger> hey folks.. how is Brussels
<rgreening> ti quero taco bell
<rgreening> isolated txwikinger
<rgreening> very isolated
<ScottK> txwikinger: No idea.  We aren't in Brussels
<txwikinger> yo quero Taco Bell or tu queras Taco bell
<txwikinger> ScottK: where are you?
<rgreening> I expect to see Tarzan any minute
<Riddell> we're not even in Flanders
<ScottK> The middle of a Belgian forest
<txwikinger> cool
<txwikinger> probably just difficult to find nice food
<ScottK> txwikinger: Except that it's hard to get away and see stuff.
<ScottK> That too
<Riddell> ScottK: have you seen brussels?  this is much nicer
<txwikinger> Brussels is cool
<txwikinger> lots of nice restaurants
<rgreening> how come qt bzr branch does NOT match whats in LUCID! 
 * rgreening grumbles loudly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * txwikinger 's sister-in-law used to live in Brussels.. now she lives in Charleroi
<txwikinger> chill out rgreening
<Riddell> txwikinger: did she fly with ryanair? :)
<txwikinger> Riddell: no.. she lives there
<rgreening> txwikinger: this makes my job of looking at qt 4.7 harder :(
 * rgreening can grumble
<txwikinger> rgreening: I bet you love the challenge
<rgreening> challange yes.. extra unnecessary work no
<rgreening> :)
 * txwikinger is amused about the political backstabbings going on in Westminster
<txwikinger> You guys talk nice and clear.. it is really easy to follow your sessions
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> ty txwikinger. good to know we aren't the mumblers jono meantioned in the welcome :) haha
<txwikinger> hehe.. shall I sent an email to Jono praising the clearness of the Kubuntu sessions ?
<ScottK> rgreening: Quit complaining and fix it.
<rgreening> might seem suspicious coming from a kubuntiu guy :)
<txwikinger> who else would listen to the Kubuntu sessions?
 * rgreening slaps ScottK acroos the back
<ScottK> He wasn't kidding either.
<dantti> I saw it
<rgreening> Im going to have to play nice the rest of the week for that Im afraid 
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> jontheechidna: yo
<rgreening> hiding?
<maco> txwikinger: thats just because im not there :)
<maco> wouldnt know what was going on if i was the one talking at the time
<txwikinger> maco ;D
<maco> last uds i kept typing instead of talking because my talking is too hard on native (let alone not-native) english speakers
<rgreening> hah
<ScottK> Not funny.  Truth.
<ScottK> The half deaf among us have a hard time keeping up.
<crimsun> make her sign while she speaks
<rgreening> Ive seen here signing. almost as painfil
 * rgreening dicks
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ducks even
<rgreening> man.. way too much lager
<rgreening> I should go to bed
<crimsun> I fell asleep walking from the elevator, but by the time I had brushed my teeth I was wide awake responding to bug e-mails :(
<imbrandon> apachelogger: standard unix sockest *should* work fine in OSX
<imbrandon> apachelogger: after all OSX is UNIX(tm) 3 Certified :)
<nixternal> imbrandon: doesn't OS X using the Berkley  sockets or some shit?
<imbrandon> nixternal: probably but they are also standard unix sockets
<imbrandon> ( just maybe not linux compatable ones )
<nixternal> didn't know there were "standard unix sockets"..hence the reason socket development sucks because there is not 1 source/api
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea IPC Sockets are part of the Posix standard iirc
<nixternal> ahh, IPC sockets
<imbrandon> same thing diffrent name ;)
<nixternal> ahh, didn't know that...i just know socket development in *nix in the past sucked, and from what google says, it still sucks :)
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> really only because Linux is Almost Unix, but in a pure Unix environment its like developing for windows, it my not be everyones cup of tea, but the API is the same base since 1995 :)
<imbrandon> s/my/may
<maco> rgreening: i dont sign /nearly/ as fast as i talk
<maco> rgreening: or even as fast as i type
<maco> rgreening: especially if there are lots of words that i dont know the signs for and have to spell
<nixternal> I interviewed at "Mr. Skin" today, the website stuff from the movie "Knocked Up"  I got to meet Katherine Heigel or whatever her name is...Didn't even know what I was walking in to today, because the job was for something totally different, just using Mr. Skin's place to do the interviews, his wife actually
<imbrandon> cool
<nixternal> towards the end of the interview i just started laughing after i figured out where i had heard of mr. skin...took me on a tour and introduced me to katherine, my future ex-wife
<maco> heh
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> a) i figured it was fake, just for the movie, and b) had no damn idea it was in Chicago of all places and c) I had lunch with a playboy playmate or a porn star...can't remember which it was, but it was a very interesting day to say the lease
<imbrandon> btw "hi" maco 
<maco> hi
<imbrandon> i dont think i ever saw the movie
<maco> nixternal: "rich this is kath--" "my wife"
<nixternal> i kept singing manson in my head, "beautiful people, they're beautiful people"
<nixternal> my god she is gorgeous...though she looks exactly like my ex-wife
<imbrandon> down boy
<imbrandon> :)
<maco> nixternal: your ex and your future ex look exactly alike?
<imbrandon> dosent sound like a good record, we learn form the past right ?
<nixternal> maco: yeah, kind of scary actually
<nixternal> imbrandon: I don't ever learn shit from the past
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> i love making the same mistakes over and over again
<maco> wow you have a very specific type i guess
<maco> or youre still in love with your ex?
<nixternal> maco: hrmm
<nixternal> i don't think i am in love with my ex
<nixternal> i think she is still hot, and i am usually a sucker for brunettes
<imbrandon> i have a specific type now too, she has to be as geeky/nerdy as me, other than that everything else if fair game :)
<imbrandon> lol
<maco> yep, +1 to geek/nerd guys
<maco> huh. i wonder how many of my exes use *buntu...
<imbrandon> LOL
<imbrandon> i had never thought of that
<maco> 4 i think. plus current.
<imbrandon> maco: upload some super secret code to rm -rf /home/<them> on onlt their boxen ;)
<imbrandon> lol /k
<maco> imbrandon: no! im still friends-ish will all of them
<maco> s/will/with/
<maco> clearly "with all" needs a contraction
<maco> wi'll
<jussi> apachelogger: hows my me menu coming along?
<imbrandon> oh i know, it was more of a joke :)
<imbrandon> frends-ish huh? never heard it put like that, thats a good "status" for some of my friends-ish people ;)
<rgreening> mine are fiends
<rgreening> intentional drop of the 'r'
<maco> hah
<rgreening> :)
<maco> well 1 i havent talked to in a few years, 1 is too busy being a dad to be on irc much anymore, 1 is a jerk, and 1 i see far too much of as we live together :P
<imbrandon> :)
<maco> actually i guess the first two fall into the "busy dad" category
<txwikinger> what is the me menu everybody talks about?
<maco> txwikinger: in ubuntu there's an applet thats like a menu and it accesses gwibber
 * txwikinger doesn't want to access gwibber
<imbrandon> it does gwibber/telepathy/evolution
<imbrandon> bascily all communication
<maco> hopefully you mean kmail in our case ;-)
<imbrandon> hehe well i ment on gnome, do we even have a me menu ?
<maco> no but if we get one i hope its not tied to evolution :P
<imbrandon> or gwibber or telepathy as their all gnome ;)
<maco> telepathy's not
<imbrandon> would be like ktwitter/kopete/kmail
<imbrandon> :)
<maco> kopete is being rewritten to use telepathy as a backend, isnt it?
<imbrandon> no idea, it was the other way arround with telepathy, it uses pidgin as the backend, or atleaste libpurple
<imbrandon> from pidgin
<maco> no
<maco> empathy is a front end to telepathy
<imbrandon> err yea, thats what i meant, damn names so close
<txwikinger> too many pathies
<maco> telepathy is a cross-DE framework for communications
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> my mistake
<shtylman> jontheechidna: he lives!!
<shtylman> Riddell: ping
<txwikinger> how can I make knetworkmanager start automatically again?
<shtylman> txwikinger: no idea... I have the same problem :)
<txwikinger> shtylman: cool.. its not me then :D
<ScottK> txwikinger: Usually if you run it from a konsole and restart your KDE it will autorun the next time.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Unfortunately it does not
<ScottK> Next thing I'd try is remove it from the systray, restart, and readd it.
<txwikinger> but maybe the problem is that the sleep/powersave shutdown does not work properly
<txwikinger> ScottK: well.. starting it and logging out and in again did not fix it 
<ScottK> No idea.
<txwikinger> how do I add it to the systray... It always appears there automatically when it is started
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-11
<ScottK> You can add things to the systray via right click on it.
<txwikinger> shtylman: I figured it out
<txwikinger> open the configuration of the knetworkmanager and click on the checkbox for displaying it in the systray
<ScottK> Ah, so it was hiding, not stopped.
<shtylman> ahh
<shtylman> ScottK: did your reinstall go well?
<shtylman> my global shortcuts to launch apps don't work... :(
<jjesse> if i install ubuntu-netbook-edition on top of kubuntu netbook remix can i easily switch betweeen the two? (goal is test  unity and see what it looks like)
<txwikinger> ScottK: No it was stopped... there was no network connection until I started it
<txwikinger> but being in the systray, the systray may start it now.. I have no idea
<txwikinger> it's really odd
 * valorie is finding knetworkmanager to be v e r y  s l o w to start
<valorie> in lucid
<valorie> seems like a whole lotta stuff loads first, when since it's web stuff -- should start afterwards
<txwikinger> valorie: yes.. it starts very late
<valorie> like my weather widge
<valorie> t
<txwikinger> after all the stuff that wants to use the internet
<valorie> that seems like a programming error, way deep in the startup stuff
<txwikinger> I think the network should be started by upstart, not the desktop
<valorie> I suppose that's ubuntu-stuff, rather than kubuntu level?
<txwikinger> well.. both gnome and kde are doing this network manager stuff
<txwikinger> I guess because of adhoc wireless and it is either to confihg
<txwikinger> configure this on gui than in config files
<jontheechidna> Good morning Kubuntu
<apachelogger> imbrandon: like apple obeys standards of others so much :P
<apachelogger> jussi: still downloading ubuntu to see what a memenu is :P
<apachelogger> though I see there is a slot assigned to DX memenu today, probably should check it out
<apachelogger> though I've got math exam at 16:30
 * apachelogger maybe should be learning
<Mamarok> Riddell: ship.it was extremly fast, got 300 CDs this morning. Thanks a lot!
<Mamarok> give my regards to Maria, she really does a tremendous job :)
<ScottK> Mamarok: I'm sitting next to him and showed him.
<ScottK> Mamarok: Check to make sure the CDs are actually Kubuntu and not some other flavor.
<Tm_T> why I did read that as "showered him" ... ):
<Mamarok> the two packs on top are Kubuntu, et's see the two at the bottom
<Mamarok> yep, all Kubuntu 10.04
 * Mamarok is happy
<apachelogger> \o/
<Mamarok> apachelogger: don't be afraid, he doesn't bite :)
<apachelogger> who?
<apachelogger> the dictator?
<apachelogger> or Tm_T
<apachelogger> that said
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I'm not dictator?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mom, you need to see a therapist
<apachelogger> why would ScottK shower Riddell?
 * apachelogger is all confused today
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I ate the therapist
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> on a positve note
<apachelogger> I did make the movies today
<apachelogger> http://blip.tv/file/get/Apachelogger-InstallAmarokScripts606.ogv
<txwikinger> btw.. amarok works well listening to the UDS streams
<Mamarok> txwikinger: not only for that :)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: nice video :)
<txwikinger> Mamarok: :)
<txwikinger> Mamarok: There was a question about that yesterday
<Mamarok> what question?
<apachelogger> interestingly enough technology fails me again
<txwikinger> Mamarok: if amarok works well with the uds streams
<shtylman> nixternal: ubuntu one session right now
<shtylman> #ubuntu-uds-delfino
<shtylman> apachelogger: ^
<shtylman> ooo .. I see you joined
<shadeslayer> how do i install a app from a bzr branch?
<Tm_T> bzr-buildpackage is your friend (if possible, that is)
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: this builds a deb?
<jussi> apachelogger: figure out what the me menu is yet? :D
<shadeslayer> ^^ hehe :)
<shadeslayer> oh and btw bug 453260 happens with numeric keys as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453260 in plasma-widget-network-manager "Can not connect using WEP ASCII keys" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453260
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: yes it does
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: okies.. im building it from bzr branch then :P
<shadeslayer> i havent been able to use KDE with my Wifi network for the past 3 days :P
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: bah : gpg: skipped "Anthony Mercatante <tonio@ubuntu.com>": secret key not available
<Tm_T> awww
<shadeslayer> it fails to sign it.. cant i skip the sign part
<Tm_T> I thought it skipped it
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: whats your secret key? :P
<crimsun> 0x42
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: oohhh i haz debs in build area
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: no, you should have the package below the build area
<Tm_T> so cd ../
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu.com/431599/
<Tonio_> shadeslayer: ;)
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: so it didn't do it successfully
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: btw i see that you maintain the rekonq package,and i would like to adopt it
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: :(
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ^^
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: im guessing bzr directly imports from svn.... right?
<shadeslayer> ( wrt to plasma-widget-networkmanagement )
<shadeslayer> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/lucid 
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: err, bzr has what has been committed to it, I don't think it does any import
<Tonio_> shadeslayer: adopt ?
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: under adopt a upstream
<shadeslayer> !adopt
<shadeslayer> beh
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream/Adopt
<shtylman> apachelogger: these is a me menu session today as well iirc
<shtylman> I was gonna drop by that too
<jussi> yeah, 3pm
<shtylman> cool
<shtylman> jussi: am I supposed to do a session today?
 * apachelogger got exam at 16:30
<Tonio_> shadeslayer: ah ! this ;)
<shtylman> apachelogger: bummer :(
<Tonio_> shadeslayer: I tend to use "standard" words to talk about that :)
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: yep... im involved with rekonq upstream
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Tonio_> shadeslayer: if you want to take care of the packaging, maintain and so on, please do ;)
<jussi> shtylman: yes, last session in ebene
<shtylman> jussi: gotcha
<shtylman> title is a bit misnamed ... but we will work with it :)
<shadeslayer> Tonio_: oh i already help with the daily git package :)
<jussi> shtylman: yeah
<jussi> shtylman: we can work it out
<shtylman> yep.. I also have the working demo
<shtylman> made sure last night that it still ran and whatnot
<ghostcube> apachelogger: is this your voice in the vid :D
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> :P
<ghostcube> sounds so youthy
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> http://www.brainblog.to/item/2010/05/smartphone-gitarre   thats cool guys
<apachelogger> ghostcube: that is because I am young and beautiful, just like every other kubuntu developer
 * ghostcube thinks its a rumor *run*
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431625/
<apachelogger> totally
<ghostcube> ui ubuntuone kde?
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431627/
<ghostcube> -.-
<ghostcube> apachelogger: any date for testing the kde version?
<ghostcube> i dont have an account till now
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> ghostcube: end of may possibly
<ghostcube> apachelogger: cool
<Sput> apachelogger: you'll be in Randa as well, yes?
<apachelogger> yes
<Sput> cool, so we shall meet again
<apachelogger> Sput: that sounds scary :P
<shtylman> do we actually want a me menu?
<shtylman> I don't want to clutter the panel too much..
<shtylman> maybe if we get rid of other cruft?
<Riddell> I've not heard any cries that it's a notable missing feature
<Tm_T> shtylman: yeah, like clock and taskmanager
<shtylman> Riddell: true
<apachelogger> get rid of the systray!
<shtylman> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> shywe can always add a new panel ;)
<shtylman> I have been trying to rally interest to do that :)
<debfx> anyone going to linuxtag berlin?
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> I am getting a "OtherError"
<apachelogger> debfx: I think it is colliding with something important for me
<debfx> oh too bad
<Riddell> spec no 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickKolab  
<shtylman> wooooo
<jjesse> wow
<somekool> hi ! 
<somekool> I'm trying various KDE apps under Gnome. and Amarok does not play a music
<somekool> I could configure phonon properly to use Pulse Audio
<somekool> but clicking on playlist entry failes
<somekool> no error message
<somekool> I'll trying loading amarok from the terminal
<Riddell> if Amarok isn't showing that it's playing there's a problem with Amarok (maybe you're playing an MP3 file without support installed?)
<Riddell> if it's showing that it's playing but there's no sound that's probably an issue with pulseaudio or sound drivers
<somekool> maybe that's it 
<somekool> missing mp3 "driver"? 
<Riddell> install libxine1-ffmpeg
<somekool> thanks
<Riddell> complimentary spec https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ServerMaverickKolab
<somekool> some people around me are saying Kubuntu should be called differently and be distinguised further....
<somekool> great to see Kolab project coming to life
<ForgeAus> does Kget use aria2c? (multi-sourcing downloads can be useful)
<ScottK> If there a Kubuntu person at UDS that can go to https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/permissive-mounts next session?
<ScottK> It seems like something we should be at....
<nixternal> you aren't at uds?
<ScottK> I am, but I need to go to a different session then.
<nixternal> ahh, thought you were
<nixternal> well, i made it to part 2 of the interview ScottK, mr. watson is next to interview me :D
<jontheechidna> ScottK: Riddell and I are there
<ScottK> I'm in the UDD session.
<ScottK> jontheechidna: Great.
<jontheechidna> Most of the proposed solutions seem so far to be fairly low-level
<ArGGu^^> Hello
<ArGGu^^> I using Kubuntu 10.04
<ArGGu^^> And with my A4 Tech mouse the sorting when I click head of the column does not work
<ArGGu^^> but another mouse it works
<ArGGu^^> Tested this on system monitor and dolphin.
<ArGGu^^> *with another mouse it works
<ArGGu^^> It work on Kubuntu 9.10
<ArGGu^^> Is there some way to debug what happens when I click head of a column
<puyehue74> Hi, sorting items in the dolphin and kmail list view works fine with my touchpad, but it doesnt with my A4tech mouse. Is there a way how to check whats happening? Sorting the quassel channel list works ok with both
<Riddell> ArGGu^^: that's not an issue I've heard of and it sounds very strange (assuming the mouse clicks work in every other use)
<Riddell> ArGGu^^: it would need a small application to check if qt is recieving the mouse clicks or not
<Riddell> puyehue74: ^^
<ArGGu^^> So it jus easier to get new mouse :S
<ArGGu^^> *just
<apachelogger> phew, now that was one exhausting exam alright
<apachelogger> though before I left I was able to do a full oauth exchange with one.ubuntu.com using my Qt code!
<Riddell> apachelogger: shouldn't you have been revising before you left?!
 * apachelogger gets anxious from that
<puyehue74> Riddell: excuse me, but what does "^^" mean?
 * apachelogger is wondering how long it takes neversfelde to get is MOTO application done :P
<apachelogger> party
<apachelogger> neversfelde is moto now!
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> apachelogger: and I am the only moto, I guess
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: UDS | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/RemoteParticipation | http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/ | http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/uds-for-amarok/ | Congratulations to neversfelde for making MOTO \o \o o/ o/ \o/ \o/
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> totally alienated yourself there :P
<maco> neversfelde: congrats!
<neversfelde> there is a security problem with kget
<neversfelde> maco: thank you
<maco> puyehue74: it's an emoticon. like when in anime they draw the eyes as little upside down U's because the people are all grinning/smiling and cheery
 * apachelogger thinks neversfelde will fix a security issue using his fancy new moto powers and asking one of those nice sponsors do to the sponsoring
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I must admit, I do not know what to do :)
<apachelogger> !security-update
<puyehue74> maco: thanks
 * apachelogger hates when the bot queries him
<neversfelde> is it the same process for security fixes as for SRUs?
<apachelogger> tsimpson: that is a total design fault IMHO :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: mostly
<apachelogger> neversfelde: it is documented somewhere in teh wiki I am sure
<neversfelde> ok, I will start working on it, after a small break 
 * apachelogger notes that it's been ages since he did a security update himself
<tsimpson> @channel plugins.Encyclopedia.privateNotFound False
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<apachelogger> \o/
<tsimpson> !apachelogger-factoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apachelogger-factoid
<tsimpson> ideally it'd be a "user option", but that'd require everyone on IRC to be registered with ubottu
 * maco got a call from Red Hat today
<apachelogger> maco: do they want to get you for rhel?
<apachelogger> or do they want to sue you for talking badly about rhel?
<maco> apachelogger: trying to convince me to pay munnies for training before i take the rhct exasm
<maco> *exam
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> I knew it was about money
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger needs to go to hooters soonish Oo
<debfx> has anyone some spare time to review a very small (non-kde) package which I've already tried to get into lucid? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/clamz
 * apachelogger just lol'd about that picture
<debfx> it's a downloader for the amazon mp3 store
<tsimpson> what is the .debian.tar.gz?
<debfx> the new 3.0 (quilt) source package format
<debfx> replacement for the .diff.gz
<tsimpson> ah yes, 3.0, I remember now
<maco> apachelogger: er.... "omg" and "need" .... about hooters.... why?
<maco> oh good im not the only one still flailing about going "thsi file! its one i never heard of! oh dear ive forgotten how to package!"
<apachelogger> gotta acompany some friends who happen to have insight in the exercise for my c++ course ;)
<apachelogger> also I need to get wasted and celebrate that I implemented a http daemon in Qt and did oauth to u1
<apachelogger> but that is a different story
 * apachelogger wanted to do something fancy with his authhandler but eventually forgot while he was looking for documentation
<tsimpson> debfx: there are a few lintian errors
<tsimpson> debfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/431773/
<debfx> tsimpson: what build environment do you use?
<debfx> when I build the package it doesn't contain those files
<tsimpson> debfx: at the moment I'm on karmic
<tsimpson> I haven't had the time to upgrade
<debfx> tsimpson: could you please give me the build log?
<tsimpson> debfx: I see calls to update-desktop-database and update-mime-database in the install
<tsimpson> one sec
<tsimpson> debfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/431778/
<debfx> ok it doesn't generate those cache files for me as the update-* tools don't exist in my pbuilder environment
<tsimpson> I just rand debuild, maybe that's it
<tsimpson> if pbuilder doesn't run the tools, it should be ok
<debfx> tsimpson: should be fixed now
<debfx> tsimpson: thanks, I wouldn't have spotted this as I basically only build with pbuilder
<tsimpson> everything else looks ok to me
<ofirk> I am trying to change my preferences at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UserPreferences, but when I hit Save it says "This email already belongs to somebody else." and doesn't save my selection
<ofirk> does anyone know something about this error?
<Riddell> ofirk: UserPreferences working ok for me
<ofirk> Riddell: so it is probably a problem with my account... who I need to contact in order to fix this?
<Riddell> ofirk: our ever responsive canonical sysadmins
<ofirk> Riddell: they are more responsive when you talk them face to face?
<Riddell> ofirk: I don't know, I haven't seen one to talk to them :(
<ofirk> Riddell: how is at the UDS? (I never been at one)
<maco> ofirk: did you change your email address on lp maybe?
<maco> or your username?
<ofirk> I think not
<maco> somene else mentioned the same problem recently when they did one of those
<ofirk> but maybe... I can't remember 
<ofirk> and he found a solution?
<maco> sent them to #canonical-sysadmin
<Riddell> ofirk: good waffles and good beer in this country
<jjesse> belgian waffles?
<ofirk> maco: already sent
<ofirk> Riddell: I love belgian waffles!
<Riddell> jjesse: chocolate belgian waffles.  nuff said I think
<jjesse> you win :)
<ofirk> they are fantastic (although I never ate a real  belgian waffles :)
<Riddell> ofirk: you should come to UDS :)
<Riddell> then you can hunt down sysadmins 
<ofirk> Riddell: only if I could stop everything here :)
<Riddell> and bribe them with chocolate waffles
<ofirk> oh, this is good to know how bribe powerful men ;)
<ofirk> *how to
<amichair> mmmm.... waffles....
<ofirk> I just noticed that there is a mistake in the folder properties dialog
<ofirk> It doesn't calculate remaining space accurately...
<ofirk> http://imagebin.ca/view/5PhcI5.html
<ofirk> =916.6-37.7
<ofirk> =878.9
<ofirk> and not 832
<Riddell> GiB vs GB error?
<ofirk> so what is true?
<ofirk> but both of them are in GiB
<ofirk> the difference is that GB is 1000MB and GiB is 1024MiB?
<Riddell> maybe one lies and is actually in GB?
<ofirk> maybe :|
<Sput> ofirk: other way round
<Sput> ah, no
<Sput> sry, still getting confused by people trying to apply logics to math
<ofirk> so what is true :?
<Sput> (meaning, it's totally stupid to apply the denary system to an architecture based on 2s)
<ofirk> indeed
<nixternal> so how is the uds going thus far for us? been kind of hard for me to follow along, as i wake up for the last 2...hoping to catch some of the earlier ones in the next couple of nights though
<shadeslayer> nixternal: ah finally!
<nixternal> just watched a video on dev workflow that i wish i was part of....wondering how low of a barrier they want for developers...i know i wouldn't want it low enough that my brother could become a developer
<shadeslayer> nixternal: i want to make a plymouth theme...
<nixternal> shadeslayer: yeah, i tried to answer you yesterday but you disconnected
<nixternal> shadeslayer: the plymouth theme is part of kubuntu-default-settings under the /lib directory
<jjesse> floss dev workflow?
<nixternal> all of the artwork is there
<nixternal> jjesse: ubuntu dev workflow
<shadeslayer> nixternal: heres the wallpaper : http://ubuntuone.com/p/3JB/
<shadeslayer> nixternal: ah ok
<nixternal> oh, that is f'n sexy dude
<nixternal> holy shit, that is truly hot!
<shadeslayer> nixternal: yeah..
<nixternal> did you do that wallpaper?
<jjesse> slow loading
<shadeslayer> nixternal: nope
<shadeslayer> nixternal: http://ubuntuone.com/p/3JD/
<nixternal> damn, that wallpaper alone would make me use gnome i think :)
<shadeslayer> just the wallpaper
<shadeslayer> nixternal: lol....
<jjesse> i can't get the whole page to load
<nixternal> hehe
<shadeslayer> jjesse: try a refresh
<nixternal> i played softball on mother's day, and i have muscles that haven't been used in years letting me know, "You shouldn't have done that fat ass!"
<shadeslayer> nixternal: i think thats a awesome wallpaper for plymouth
<nixternal> those using nvidia would shit a brick with that though :D
<shadeslayer> nixternal: hah! i have a workaround
<nixternal> orly? what's that
<jjesse> firefox on windows 7 throws me an error on the page "Image cannot be displayed because it contains errors"
<shadeslayer> nixternal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/431856/
<nixternal> video=vesafb would fix that?
<shadeslayer> nixternal: and your res... also you need to insert the uvesafb module into the initrd
<shadeslayer> nixternal: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml 
<nixternal> oh nice...good find there
<shadeslayer> nixternal: i edited the boot options a bit though
<shadeslayer> nixternal: wheres the background stored exactly?
<shadeslayer> oh i think we cant change the background image.. right>
<nixternal> shadeslayer: it is hex colors divided by 255 :)
<shadeslayer> i thought so :(
<nixternal> there is no image, it is just a top and bottom color code, plymouth takes care of the rest
<nixternal> have to go do something...bbiab
<shadeslayer> nixternal: bye
<txwikinger> Riddell has a new Prime Minister.. not sure who it is yet though... could be Scotland just declared independence ;)
<maco> jjesse: firefox on windows 7 works fine to see that image for me
<Riddell> txwikinger: missed our chance :(
<txwikinger> Riddell: I just stated somewhere else that Scots and Canadians have a lot in common
<txwikinger> both don't like the neighbors to their South ;)
<Riddell> I knew I should have been in London tonight, could have slipped into Buckingham palace after Gordon left and put myself forward for the empty position
<jjesse> i would've voted for Riddell and i'm not even eligble :)
<neversfelde> lol
<jontheechidna> ScottK: How did you and agateau make out for dinner?
<jontheechidna> hmm, I see that that was a pretty poorly-worded question
<jontheechidna> What were the results of your search for dinner?
<nixternal> ROFL!!!!
<nixternal> holy shit jontheechidna, i just wet myself on that one
<Tm_T> silly hu-mans
<jontheechidna> nixternal: :P
<txwikinger> nixternal: It seems very easy to rattle you ;)
<txwikinger> how are the hawks doin btw
<nixternal> one more game to go against san jose
 * nixternal is out...food then cycling
<jontheechidna> ScottK: For the "Universe is translatable" spec tomorrow, do you think you could attend? I'd really like to attend dantti's printer-tools presentation, but we really need somebody from stopping this from happening.
<jontheechidna> Way, way, way too much overhead would be required for every single KDE package in universe
<jontheechidna> Taking the .desktop files for example. pkgtranslationmangler strips all the translations out of those, so we have to set a template name in debian/rules, and then add a script to kde-l10n-* to fetch the .desktop translations from kde svn.
<jontheechidna> This is somewhat doable with the monolithic KDE packages, with some problems
<crimsun> that sounds like a horrible, horrible hack
<jontheechidna> well, yes. but only because rosetta/pkgtranslationmangler is very good at deleting these translations from the .desktop files, but not at extracting them
<jontheechidna> since gnome doesn't put their translations in a .desktop file in the first place, nobody must, the reasoning probably goes
<jontheechidna> Anyways, this is totally unfeasible for universe. Most apps aren't even in kde svn receiving .translation support. Once pkgtranslationmangler does it's thing, the translations have poofed, never to be seen again
<crimsun> ugh?
<crimsun> I know several packages shipping translations in .desktop files
<jontheechidna> so then, it's not just KDE that will be affected if pkgbinarymangler (or pkgtranslationmangler in particular) starts munging on universe
<jontheechidna> at the very least, translating universe must not strip translations from .desktop files
<jontheechidna> But that aside, making translations from KDE's core modules is too much work already. I can't imagine that we'll have any measure of success trying to add every KDE universe app to that list...
<jontheechidna> It just shouldn't happen, or at least should leave KDE alone
<jontheechidna> I'm hitting the hay now. See you all tomorrow.
 * txwikinger wonders if they don't have beds in Belgium
<amichair> hmmm... clicking on the karmic->lucid upgrade notification icon shows Ubuntu release notes, with no mention of Kubuntu
<amichair> and in the middle of the upgrade (downloading...) a KPackageKit notification just popped up telling me there are 36 updates available, and that lucid is out and offering me to start upgrading
<ScottK> neversfelde: Congratulations.
<ScottK> amichair: Those release notes are for the Ubuntu project as a whole, not just Ubuntu desktop.
<amichair> ScottK: I see. Still would be nice to have a link or two to kubuntu, not all links to ubuntu.
<ScottK> Generally they have one I thought.
<ScottK> Perhaps it was neglected this time.
<ScottK> (I haven't looked)
<amichair> could be. And probably too late now :-)
<Mamarok> neversfelde: congrats :) I knew MOTU, what does MOTO stand for?
<ScottK> Master of the Universe
<Mamarok> nah, that's MOTU, he talks about MOTO >-
<ScottK> Ah, no idea then.
<ScottK> I suspect it means apachelogger can't spell.
<Mamarok> likely...
<Mamarok> apachelogger: how did your Math test go?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-12
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> one hooters visit, 3hours of snooker and half an our of darts and apachelogger is quite the useless bit of foo
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> Mamarok: could have been better TBH :/
<apachelogger> hopefully enough rightness in it *shrug*
<apachelogger> ScottK: it means neversfelde cant spell really :P
<Mamarok> what sort of math?
<apachelogger> since he wanted us to endorse his application for moto :P
<apachelogger> Mamarok: discrete
<apachelogger> Mamarok: numbers theory and that stuff
<Mamarok> oh, graphs and stuff, I liked that one :)
<apachelogger> no graphs just now, they are supposed to be appearing towards the end of the semester
<Mamarok> only? we actually started with that :)
<apachelogger> for now we really just messed with congruence and groups and how to rsa
<apachelogger> Mamarok: scary ^^
 * apachelogger must remember to not listen to friends when they say that we wont stay out til midnight -.-
<apachelogger> gotta do thinking aloud tests in 8 hours -.-
<ScottK> Depending on ones perspective staying out past midnight is not staying out until midnight.
<al> that's exactly what i would have said
<apachelogger> that is why I mustnt listen in the first place :P
<txwikinger> nixternal ryanakca do we have the new kubuntu graphics somewhere?
<txwikinger> thanks found it
<jontheechidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopvi1469-jpg.jpg
<jontheechidna> oops, wrong chan
<Tm_T> yay, ffmpegthumbnailer is now in kdemultimedia (kde 4.5)
<txwikinger> apachelogger: in the amarok plugin for UDS the room with numbers do not work
<Riddell> rdieter: does fedora use apport?
<jontheechidna> Can anybody go to the Universe translations session for the next session? (I'll go if it's necessary)
 * Riddell doing printer tools
<jontheechidna> yeah, that's what I want to do too...
<jontheechidna> But I suppose getting universe translations stopped is more important
<jontheechidna> for me anyways
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> txwikinger: that is because someone keeps changing urls
<txwikinger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: could you please find out who is responsible for icecast.ubuntu.com and tell him to make up his mind about naming, or I shall be furious
<txwikinger> They shall be very afraid now :)
<apachelogger> and when I am furious... next thing you know is that I am writing a html parser
<apachelogger> and from there it is only one step to programming C#
<apachelogger> and from there it is only so far to become master of the microsoft development platform
<txwikinger> another mono fanboy
<CIA-6> [amarok-uds] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100512101511-m2vkdwux8qn23uyc * (main.js streams.txt) apparently we are using - as delimiter now - hooray for service providers breaking their service addresses \o/
<apachelogger> txwikinger: 10.10.2 uploaded to kde-apps
<txwikinger> hehe
 * apachelogger has a major headache from yesterday -.-
<apachelogger> and that thinking aloud testing is rather exhausting
<shtylman> the kde api is down... anyone remember off the top of their head how to trigger a notification ?
<shtylman> what is the class? KStatusNotifierItem?
<Riddell> KStatusNotifierItem is the systray class
<Riddell> visual notification is probably done with knotify
<shtylman> hmm
<apachelogger> shtylman: there is a qch file available somehwere
<shtylman> just the knotify class?
<apachelogger> I think it is enlistedin the topic of kde-devel
<ScottK> apachelogger: My goal is to make sure if they do Universe packages it at least can't do harm.
<apachelogger> shtylman: KNotification is the class I think
<ScottK> packages/translations
<apachelogger> ScottK: from my experience ... launchpad translations do cause harm
<shtylman> apachelogger: k... lemme look at that
<apachelogger> ...the translations...
<apachelogger> shtylman: importing the stuff into qt assitant also has the advantage of actually being able to do real search ;)
<apachelogger> now that broken thingy of api.kde.org
<apachelogger> s/now/not
<shtylman> apachelogger: indeed
<shtylman> I need to do that... at some point :)
<apachelogger> shtylman: why not now, takes like a minute ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I agree, but if they leave the upstream translations in place, then it can't get worse
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> ScottK: is ade at uds?
<ScottK> If he's who I think he is (I"m not good with names) he's in the room
<apachelogger> you might want to ask him if englishbreakfast network could build qt assistant .qch files for the api as well
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://conference2006.kde.org/conference/photos/adriaan_de_groot.jpg
<ScottK> Thanks.  Not who I was thinking of.
<Riddell> ade isn't here
<apachelogger> oh ok
<shtylman> when making an notification do I need to create the config as well? or can I just use the class without extra files?
<Riddell> you need the .notifyrc file
<Riddell> e.g. /usr/share/kde4/apps/notificationhelper/notificationhelper.notifyrc
<Riddell> you also need to kill and restart knotify4 before any changes take affect
<shtylman> this is complex :)
<Riddell> mmm
<ScottK> shtylman: To pop a notification you can install libnotify-bin and then notify-send foo.
<shtylman> ScottK: right... but I am patching yakuake to use better notofications on startup
<shtylman> right now it uses the old kde static notification class
<ScottK> OK.
<shtylman> and I wanna use the right stff
<apachelogger> shtylman: KNotification
<apachelogger> shtylman: KNotification::event() actually
<apachelogger> static shot-and-forget, or what it is called ^^
<shtylman> oooo
<shtylman> and I don't need the notifyrc file with that?
<apachelogger> you do
<apachelogger> otherwise knotify will just ignore the notification
<shtylman> heh
<apachelogger> dont know why though
<apachelogger> seems odd if you ask me, since everything in the notifyrc can be defined via that function too IIRC
<apachelogger> shtylman: also, for testing... you need to restart knotify4 or at least run kbuildsycoca4 to get it to pick up the notifyrc
<shtylman> k
<apachelogger> took me a while to figure that out ^^
<shtylman> I tried doing that... still something not playing nice 
<apachelogger> shtylman: you could take a look at kubuntu-notification-helper
<apachelogger> it got loads of that stuff ;)
<shtylman> indeed I should
<shtylman> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432172/
<shtylman> seem mostly right?
<apachelogger> shtylman: icon name should be lower level ;)
<apachelogger> but looks about right
<shtylman> kk
<apachelogger> needs to go to /usr/share/kde4/apps/yakuake as yakuake.notifyrc I think
<apachelogger> then restart knotify4
<apachelogger> and that should work
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> maybe I didn't install in right place
<shtylman> install( FILES yakuake.notifyrc  DESTINATION ${DATA_INSTALL_DIR}/yakuake)
<shtylman> I had that line in the cmake
<shtylman> cause the header suggested it
<apachelogger> should be the right dir 
<shtylman> sadness
<shtylman> guess it just doesn't like me
<apachelogger> shtylman: maybe relogin
<shtylman> maybe
<shtylman> I will try that
 * shtylman is still failing at notifications...
<shtylman> weeps in sorrow
<apachelogger> shtylman: there there
<shtylman> ;(
<shtylman_> victory!!!
<shtylman_> yakuake notifcation doesn't suck :)
 * txwikinger is sooo tired
<shtylman> apachelogger: we should update yakuake :)
<shtylman> we have an old version
<shtylman> svn is more up to date
<shtylman> but I don't think they have done an official "release" in a while
<apachelogger> better talk to sho then
<shtylman> sho?
<shtylman> is he the maintainer for us?
<apachelogger> he is upstream
<shtylman> ah
<apachelogger> shtylman: Sho_, not online it seems though
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> for now imma package into my ppa :)
<rdieter> Riddell: no (fedora doesn't use apport)
<Riddell> rdieter: what about Jockey?
<rdieter> Riddell: I don't think so (not familiar with that one)
<Riddell> rdieter: non free driver installer, I know people from red hat have looked at it but it doesn't seem very Fedoraish
<rdieter> :) I think you're right.
<shtylman> Riddell: do we have more sessions today?
<Riddell> shtylman: netbook setup is next
<shtylman> ahh indeed
<shtylman> im in the dx keyboard meeting right now
<shtylman> to see if there are any interesting takeaways
<shtylman> Riddell: also to note that for the installer, the keyboard setup may now rely on the system's keyboard setup
<shtylman> ie a panel item
<shtylman> so I am playing around with what kde offers to do that..
<nixternal> good mornin' kubuntuers!
<jjesse_> good morning nixternal
<jjesse_> any werd on your job ?
<nixternal> not yet
<Riddell> nixternal: anything we need to look into regarding docs or feedback survey or the like at UDS?
<nixternal> don't think so...i want to fix the size issue and maybe change up some stuff on the survey for maverick
<nixternal> nothing to waste time on at UDS for though
<nixternal> we will let the community tracks do all that :D
<nixternal> I will be listening in on the plasma netbook stuff fyi
<txwikinger> Why do I get bindwood errors in my firefox :(
<Riddell> rbelem: please subscribe to https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-maverick-file-sharing scheduled for friday
<rbelem> cool
<rbelem> subscribed now :-)
<txwikinger> can I disable those popups from the taskbar?
<jontheechidna> Everybody in palissandre was really impressed by the KDE global menu bling :D
<jontheechidna> Got even more clapping than seeing qtconfig getting a global menu in GNOME
<nixternal> is that the os x like menu crap?
<Riddell> jontheechidna: when was that?
<jussi> Riddell: about 15 mins ago
<jussi> nixternal: yes :P :P
<jussi> Riddell: its being video'd, so you can all watch later
<txwikinger> Do we have something equivalent to gnomekeyring
<rbelem> txwikinger, kwallet?
<txwikinger> that is what I thought
<txwikinger> is there a python interface to it?
<rbelem> txwikinger, i think this is the package python-keyring-kwallet
<txwikinger> ah
<rbelem> :-)
<txwikinger> Do we have the Secret Service API implemented in KDE?
<jontheechidna> Riddell: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/uds-m-ubuntu-netbook-edition-global.html
<Riddell> txwikinger: what is that?
<txwikinger> it is the common api that uses kwallet in KDE or gnomekeyring in Gnome
 * txwikinger tries to figure out the problem with lernid on KDE
<Riddell> jontheechidna: ha ha "you're so much better than ted"
<Riddell> roar, gobby is down
<txwikinger> hmm.. lernid works now
<txwikinger> somehow it seems the install did not start the necessary stuff
<txwikinger> it needs a logout and login, or maybe even a login into Gnome
<amichair> is plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo the package that replaces ubuntu purple splash screen with kubuntu's?
<amichair> the karmic->lucid upgrade didn't go as smooth as I'd hoped
<Riddell> yes that's the one
<amichair> Riddell: 10x
<amichair> should I report the upgrade related bugs in their respective packages or is there a central location for them?
<Riddell> you could report on update-manager
<amichair> I shall
<Riddell> new spec! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickKDEPackaging
<maco> Riddell: nice rationale
<maco> heh and assumptions
<maco> python-kde will now be responsible for Phonon bindings instead of python-qt.  <--uhhhh
<maco> someone in a kde channel was saying phonon-kde should jsut go away as it adds nothing over phonon-qt
<maco> when i mentioned that pykdeuic4 assumes you want phonon-qt not phonon-kde
<maco> also, as someone writing a python program that uses phonon *whimper* -- if pykdeuic4 is patched to make it uses phonon-kde (given what the spec says) that makes my imports on my program wrong. im guessing this is the part where you yell at me that i should have a proper build system instead of just a README
<ghostcube> guys be warned lol
<ghostcube> http://www.protocolsnow.com/2010/04/17/how-i-went-from-apple-store-newbie-to-lifetime-ban-in-one-week/
 * apachelogger drops in with a major headache
<apachelogger> I just attended the probably worst presentation I have ever seen in my entire life
<apachelogger> and I doubt anything can ever be worse than that
<jjesse> hopefully it wasn't the one i just finished presenting
 * apachelogger is afraid of the nightmares just now
<apachelogger> jjesse: no, about android development
<apachelogger> or rather, non-development
<apachelogger> that dude was like "uhm, I am android developer!!!!" and then he was like "uhm, ahm, ehm, ... lets ask google"
<apachelogger> he actually was able to produce 3 lines of code in 2 hours himself
<apachelogger> then snippet copy one function
<jjesse> nice
<jjesse> hopefully you didn't pay for it
<apachelogger> and in that function he managed to have 3 bugs
<apachelogger> and best of all
<apachelogger> he accessed a completely different protoype
<apachelogger> jjesse: fortunately not
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: pling
<JontheEchidna> agateau informed me that he just pinged you ;)
<Mamarok> how can I remove the obsolete grub entries? All old kernels are still displayed, even if removed and purged...
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/DRyEht.html
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: thx
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: shtylman.com/stuff/kickoff.svg
 * amichair hugs all the great kubuntu guys and gals
 * JontheEchidna huggles back
 * apachelogger is wondering why ubuntuone-login needs 3, make that 4 classes to process anything
 * apachelogger huggles everyone too
<nixternal> apachelogger: ubuntufour?
<apachelogger> ubuntume
<Riddell> maco: the phonon bindings stuff isn't final that's just my understanding of how it ought to work, the practice may be different
 * txwikinger want lernid go through his quassel server
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-13
<yuriy_work> shtylman: great work on the installer
<shtylman> yuriy_work: thanks
<yuriy_work> too bad now grub2 won't see my MS Windows XP install
<ForgeAus> is there some kinda way to combine the show desktop, show widgets and perhaps even window list? (show windows?) into one icon and a little more control over how much space panel plasmoids take up?
<jontheechidna> anybody seen jcastro around in the hotel?
<jontheechidna> I gotta talk to him about Crew duty
<jontheechidna> grr, out of battery
<nixternal> ScottK: according to the intertubes, arch is where you go for the most upstream like experience :p
<jontheechidna> nixternal: haha
<nixternal> and KDE was first, so why does GNOME do translations different :p
<jontheechidna> arch is infallible
<nixternal> i actually kind of like arch to be honest :D
<jontheechidna> I dare you to say that in the UDS room :D
<nixternal> shhh, don't tell anyone
<nixternal> gotta find the channel in my list here
<nixternal> damnit, i lost that channel again....all of these chans are hard...ooh thanks for the highlight, now I know where to go :)
<Riddell> dantti: spec https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickPrinterTools
<Riddell> nothing complex :)
<dantti> Riddell: great thanks
<jontheechidna> yeah, gobby went down here in the hotel too
<jontheechidna> oops, wrong chan
<shadeslayer_> kubotu: np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ listened to "Fireflies" by Owl City [Ocean Eyes, 2010] 3 months ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/1mr3616BzLdhXfJmLmRsO8] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<neversfelde> kubotu: np
<kubotu> neversfelde listened to "Hot N Cold" by Katy Perry [One Of The Boys, 2008] 6 minutes ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/0IZM2onaTBMRTEIcc5oIi9] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/neversfelde for more
<neversfelde> no, I definetly did not :)
<shadeslayer_> hehe
<neversfelde> eeks, I did, but I was not in the room
<shadeslayer_> same thing here.. im listening to something else and kubotu doesnt report it :P
<neversfelde> last.fm databse seems not beeing updated fast enough
<shadeslayer_> yeah :)
<shadeslayer_> ooh amarok now shows the last and next track.. 
<shadeslayer_> yes i just noticed that :P
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: accepted :P
<neversfelde> :)
<shadeslayer_> i rarely listen to music on my laptop though :P
<shadeslayer_> hmmm... one of my teachers just called me up and says grub doesnt display a option to boot windows :P
<shadeslayer_> update-grub doesnt help too.. the windows loader doesnt show up there too \o/
<shadeslayer_> i guess im going to fail in his subject :P
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: gratz
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: thanks
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: good thing we decided to dump mailody for 10.04: http://www.omat.nl/2010/05/13/akonadi-meeting-here-i-come-mailody-is-dead/
<Riddell> anyone seen shtylman?  he might be interested in the daily builds session
<Riddell> anyone seen shtylman?  he might be interested in the daily builds session
<maco> Riddell: is there an echo?
<Riddell> maco: is there an echo?
<maco> [11:18:26] <Riddell> anyone seen shtylman?  he might be interested in the daily builds session
<maco> [11:18:46] <Riddell> anyone seen shtylman?  he might be interested in the daily builds session
<Riddell> echo echo!
<etretyak> Hi Riddell! Long time no see :)
<etretyak> Riddell, do you know if someone is working on Windicators in Kubuntu?
<Riddell> hi etretyak, how's the chocolate covered pork far?
<Riddell> not that I know of, agateau would be the guy to ask
<etretyak> Riddell, never tasted it :P
<Riddell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwwii/4599955634/  I think the guy in the background is trying to read over rgreening's shoulder
<jjesse> time for rgreening to get a screen protector :)
<Riddell> new spec! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickCouncil
<nixternal> mornin'!
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, ScottK, agateau: in or out for dinner?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Is it still raining?
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I can just get my jacket, now that me and my roomie's door lock is fixed ;)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: doesn't look like it
<JontheEchidna> Cool. I'd support going out, since we weren't all able to go yesterday, and it's a good excuse to get out ;)
<JontheEchidna> Though that reminds me, I need to file for a voucher for last night...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: into brussels maybe since i think you went to Waterloo yesterday
<Riddell> if you bought a meal you just claim the cost back in the expenses form after UDS
<JontheEchidna> yes, pretty much all of us except you went to Waterloo yesterday
<JontheEchidna> Where is the form located?
<Riddell> you'd need to ask jcastro but you just fill it in and charge whatever the per diem is per day (25 euro?)
<nixternal> heh, i never claimed any of my meals from UDS'
<jjesse> oops
<JontheEchidna> It's 30 euro, iirc, but I only spent 21 euro yesterday
<JontheEchidna> "only", because that is a sizable sum of money for dinner ;)
<JontheEchidna> s/dinner/supper
<nixternal> i didn't spend much anyways, we always went out and ate for dirt cheap in SF somehow
<JontheEchidna> well that's SF for ya :D
<nixternal> and we had Afghan food that was amazing, Persian food that was awesome, Thai, Chicago Pizza that was actually pretty decent for not being "Chicago-style"
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: then you can either claim for 21 euro or claim for the full 30 as your concience allows
<JontheEchidna> just go out to some chinese joint and get some cat + msg
<nixternal> and beer, we just went next door and purchased good beer for cheap from the 7-11
<nixternal> all-in-all, i think i spent more money on taxi fair to and from the airport :)
<Riddell> this is Belgium nixternal, good beer has a whole new meaning compared to there
<JontheEchidna> heh
<nixternal> no no, nothing beats american micro brewed beer
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you claim food along with train to the hotel too
<nixternal> i have been all over those countries and tried all of their beers
<jjesse> good beer for nixternal is either PBR or Old Milwaukee
<JontheEchidna> aah, ok
<nixternal> plus, i am not a belgium beer fan...gimme a good ol' stout or an IPA
<JontheEchidna> that would come quite close to 30, come to think of it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: but you'll need receipt/ticket for travel costs
<nixternal> haha, PBR FTW!
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I have the bus tickets
<JontheEchidna> well one of them at least....
<JontheEchidna> ah, good
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: groovy, take a photo of them and send that with the expense form
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you know what time the busses are to Brussels?
<JontheEchidna> I've not checked the schedule. I'll be out of this X.org session in 5 or so minutes
<JontheEchidna> Looks like for maverick, X will be a mixture of crazy crack and more-sensible-crack
<jjesse> mmmmm crazy crack
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: It is a bank holiday, so nothing will be open
<Riddell> that is one worry
<JontheEchidna> ScottK reminded me of that when I asked him, and I do recall Jorge saying something to that effect
<Riddell> "13 May Ascension Day"
<Riddell> so all the restaurants will be busy ascending?
<JontheEchidna> I suppose
<Riddell> 17:14 < Stecchino> go to brussels then, pretty sure all restaurants are open there
<Riddell> 17:14 < Stecchino> go to brussels then, pretty sure all restaurants are open there
<JontheEchidna> oh, neat
<JontheEchidna> shtylman and I are sitting in the red Star Trek chairs in the lobby
<JontheEchidna> I believe I see agateau talking with a DX person across the room
<JontheEchidna> But Scott said he wouldn't be joining us on account of having stayed up until 4:00 last night
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Looks like the first bus arrives in half an hour
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I will miss mailody :(
<Riddell> bus to brussels at 19:30 is the decision
<nixternal> oh wow, any of you hit the Delirium Cafe with everyone else? That is one of my favorite places! I actually have about 20 bottles of Delirium in my fridge right now, so that is a good Belgian beer, and a bit strong, especially the opium version
<apachelogger> emit nixternalBroken();
<nixternal> emit nixternalNeedsBeer();
<apachelogger> PyRun_SimpleFile(f, "setupDesktopCouchPairing.py");
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> that junk is not even worth the include
<apachelogger> well, especially not worth the include, because it casues warnings and overides defaults and all sorts of stuff
<apachelogger> python.h is evil
<apachelogger> seriously
<nixternal> apachelogger: that looks more like a cheap hack than anything else
<apachelogger>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py", line 249, in get_access_token
<apachelogger>     return self.oauth_client.get_access_token()
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<nixternal> KProcess::startDetached("/usr/bin/python", QStringList() << setupDesktopCouchPairing.py);
<nixternal> that is just as hackish without the include :D
<apachelogger> either u1's design is incredibly pour or I do something horribly wrong
<nixternal> forgot the quotes, but you get the idea
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> OH
<apachelogger> OHO
<apachelogger> indeed the design is pour
<apachelogger> code duplication ftl -.-
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger> so you know
<apachelogger> they have this fancy interface com.ubuntuone.Authentication on dbus
<apachelogger> which does all the auth stuff and then cramps it into the gnomekeyring
<apachelogger> and then they query from gnomekeyring rather than the dbus interface
 * apachelogger doesnt find that logical
<Mamarok> apachelogger: try making a list of all things not logical, you will soon give up in desperation...
<apachelogger> true, but that is just wrong
<apachelogger> also the authentication thingy duplicates a lot of code IMHO
<apachelogger> nixternal: do you happen to know if pythons dbus implementation supports synchronious calls?
<nixternal> hrmm, i am fairly certain it does seeing as pyqt has direct and queued connection
<apachelogger> nixternal: lowlevel dbus that is
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, the singing in the lobby would be enough to drive anybody away
<JontheEchidna> Ooh, a third bus just came in, perhaps with the stragglers
<Riddell> I went to get my laptop but since it seems the bar is on holiday and the singing is probably loud I may stay here
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you're missing the band's concert tomorrow night
<JontheEchidna> aww
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'm going back too
<crimsun> yeah, I'm skipping out to Rotterdam tomorrow evening
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-14
<jjesse> nixternal can't come up w/ a good name?
<nixternal> jjesse: nah, just registering 2 nicks for my phone
<jjesse> haha
<jjesse> so bored
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: congrats.. but shouldnt that be MOTU ? or is MOTO something else?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw got a sec?
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: UDS | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/RemoteParticipation | http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/ | http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/uds-for-amarok/ | Congratulations to neversfelde for making MOTU \o \o o/ o/ \o/ \o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: would you happen to know of any particular reason why akonadi build-deps on mysql-server-core-5.1?
<JontheEchidna> in debian
<JontheEchidna> (I'm merging)
<JontheEchidna> oh, no, that's us according to DEBIAN-KUBUNTU-DIFFERENCES?
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok. gotcha. I'll leave that bit be ;)
 * maco wonders if jon the taco is talking to himself
<JontheEchidna> It's a necessity when one is merging things before 9:00 AM in a hotel :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I do have a another question that I don't see an answer for in debian/control. You have a line in debian/rules that looks like it does the same thing as 02_hardcode_debian_notmysqld_path.diff
<JontheEchidna> which debian renamed to 02_hardcode_debian_mysqld_path.diff in this release
<maco> haha
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so I'm wondering if you renamed that patch on purpose in favor of the debian/rules line, or if debian just named it weirdly in the past
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I have to leave for the airport in 2 hours, so I'll probably just re-ask this all when I get back :P
<shadeslayer> hehe... well now the topic is corrected :
<shadeslayer> kubotu: np
<kubotu> shadeslayer hasn't played anything recently
<shadeslayer> and till yesterday you showed me what i played 3 months ago :P
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> ah finally
<shadeslayer> kubotu: np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ is listening to "ACDC - Highway To Hell - 01 - Highway To Hell" by AC/DC -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<shadeslayer> hahahah .... amarok in gnome has a miniscule icon.. its not even a icon by standards :P
<shadeslayer> just a empty vertical bar....
<Riddell> it's... spec time! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickKPackagekitUsability
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickKPackagekitAppStore
<valorie> has kpackagekit stopped its crashing problem?
<valorie> my kpackagekit wound hasn't yet healed
<valorie> :-)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you at UDS?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes I'm at UDS
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you know if there's any rekonq release schedule?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cool,i just wanted to the status of rekonq :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah yes theres a roadmap,but schedule is decided by adjam
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/rekonq/Roadmap
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lionel__ may have some info about the release schedule :)
<lionel__> about the schedule I don't know
<lionel__> but about the features
<lionel__> we are finishing the urlbar
<lionel__> 0.5 will come soon
<lionel__> and after
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: http://gitorious.org/~nikhilm/rekonq/nikhilms-mainline/commits/extensions
<lionel__> 0.6 will be a "fix" release
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: thats the plugin integration,unofficial though
<txwikinger> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> no problem :)
<lionel__> for an exact schedule, we must ask to Andrea
<Riddell> lionel__, shadeslayer: do you know what happened to the "clear" button in the address bar
<lionel__> it will be reintroduce I think
<lionel__> It has been removed in order to implements buttons at the right of the bar (rss for example)
<lionel__> an other possibility
<lionel__> it select the text
<lionel__> when we click in the bar
<lionel__> by default
<lionel__> I am not clear, I hope you understand
<Riddell> lionel__: yes I understand, I'd certainly like to see it come back
<shtylman> dantti: ping
<shtylman> are you aware of the common print dialog session?
<shtylman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonPrintingDialog
<shtylman> last session of today
<shtylman> in Mahogany
<shtylman>  think it would be useful if you went to that session and also looked at that spec page for where this stuff is going... it could affect you and your work with printer dialog
<dantti> shtylman: pong
<dantti> shtylman: I'm aware, unfurtunatly I'm won't be able to be there
<dantti> I have to go to the airport at 6pm
<dantti> no 4pm
<shtylman> dantti: hm... :(
<dantti> shtylman: will you be able to be there?
<shtylman> well... the spec will be there
<shtylman> I was gonna go to the chromium session... just out of interest... but I can go to that session instead
<dantti> because there is an item there that is wrong
<shtylman> and see where they are with this stuff and whatnot
<shtylman> what item is that?
<Riddell> shtylman, dantti: that's unrelated to dantti's printing stuff.  dantti is doing printer status and config tools.  common print dialogue is the File->Print dialogue
<shtylman> Riddell: right... I am aware
<Riddell> I'm going to the common print dialogue session anyway
<dantti> shtylman: no actually wrong but it's a drive problem  Laura has an Epson printer...
<shtylman> but it is still "relevant" knowledge 
<Riddell> but I doubt common print dialogue will get anywhere, it's been in progress for the last 4 years
<shtylman> Riddell: ahh ok
<shtylman> hahah
<dantti> right, I just would like to be sure that if they mention about ink levels their efforts go to fixing the drivers to export through cups and not integrating in system-config-printer
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> makes sense
<dantti> :) and it's easier (also because I already support that)
<dantti> no "I" the printer stuff :P
 * Riddell reads http://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/netbooks/308465:five-best-linux-netbook-oses-for-now and notes that https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook needs updated
<shadeslayer> Riddell: have you seen the Archos 9 ?
<Riddell> nope
<shadeslayer> hold on...
<shadeslayer> http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/13/archos-7-home-tablet-review/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> Just replace the resistive touchscreen with a capacitive one,and the ability to dual boot between android and kubuntu and we have a winner
<Riddell> just what we need to test Ubuntu Liquid/Kubuntu Mobile
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's wrong with a resistive touchscreen?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: see the video :P
<shadeslayer> yoll know whats wrong xD
<shadeslayer> *youll
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and btw can we haz a update to plasma-widget-networkmanagement? the current one does not connect to WEP
<Riddell> in maverick we will yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in lucid...
<shadeslayer> maybe a SRU or something? neither kde network manager nor the plasmoid work with WEP networks
<Riddell> I suspect they do, we had plenty people test it, it's probably only one of the various types of WEP connections which you are unfortunate enough to have
<shadeslayer> hmm.. well i have a 128 bit passphrase WEP network..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: known bug : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/453260 
<shadeslayer> and this still happens for people...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453260 in plasma-widget-network-manager "Can not connect using WEP ASCII keys" [Medium,Fix released]
<Riddell> poke agateau into test when he gets back home, he wrote the original support
<shadeslayer> okies
<Riddell> spec! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickWebBrowser
<EagleScreen> the only decent web browser is Firefox
<Riddell> well, that's constructive.
<EagleScreen> Firefox + KDE integration patches should be the default web browser
<maco> the force-firefox-to-use-kde's-theme stuff doesnt actually work that great though...the menus get a bit "eh" ... is there actually any integration other than the theme when you add "kde integration"?
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: the only decent browsers are those which use webkit ( or whatever chrome uses ) :P
<EagleScreen> KDE ntegration patches add KDE dialogs for save and open files
<EagleScreen> add KDE notification fo downloads
<EagleScreen> and with kcm-gtk, the theme is good enought 
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: patching is just a quickfix for bugs which will eventually be fixed in upstream
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: use ff if you like,no ones forcing you
<shadeslayer> stupid cafe wifi....
<EagleScreen> be realist, Firefox is the only good browser, users dont like to use it, userse NEED to use it
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: hahahaha
<EagleScreen> there is too many webs broken for Konqueror, Rekonq, Arora...
<jjesse> EagleScreen: actually disagree w/ you on this, FF is a resource hog, especially on a netbook
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: chrome > rekonq > FF ( for KDE )
<shadeslayer> although since chrome doesnt integrate nicely and isnt a Qt app i favour rekonq
<shadeslayer> -although
<EagleScreen> too many webs broken for Rekonq
<EagleScreen> all webs working for Firefox
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: eventually our kde ff package will contain more patches and less of actual ff code
<EagleScreen> that is the question
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: uh which rekonq version and site?
<shadeslayer> since everything works here,im on a git build and 99pc of the sites work...
<shadeslayer> which is true FF as well...
<EagleScreen> i could give a good list with some minuties of testing
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: ok gimme one
<shadeslayer> lets see whats broken
<shadeslayer> right now the wifi is really really bad.. but ill try :)
<lionel__> shadeslayer: there are broken sites with rekonq
<shadeslayer> \o/ rekonq just surpassed chromium in opening a page :P
<shadeslayer> lionel__: like i said 1 pc
<lionel__> no there are several very used websites
<lionel__> that are broken
<EagleScreen> very used for you?
<shadeslayer> lionel__: btw do we use kpart?
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: well most of the sites i use work.. gmail,vimeo,youtube,etc
<lionel__> yes
<shadeslayer> lionel__: ok... nsm was asking :)
<EagleScreen> most if the sites I use are broken
<lionel__> but It needs to be fixed
<EagleScreen> there are more persons like you than like me?
<EagleScreen> how can we know?
<EagleScreen> the problem in osme cases is webkit engine, and in other cases is rekonq itself
<EagleScreen> ok
<EagleScreen> rekonq 0.4.0 is valid for you?
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: im on 0.4.68
<EagleScreen> is here much difference?
<shadeslayer> yes...
<EagleScreen> ok, installing 0.4.68+git
<shadeslayer> for eg. CNN videos play here
<shadeslayer> http://ubuntuone.com/p/3jE/
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: look im not saying rekonq doesnt need work,it does,alot of it
<EagleScreen> it is better than konqueror roght now
<EagleScreen> but very poorer thanFirefox
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: yes
<shadeslayer> um both are good in their own respect
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: CNN Vids working here : http://ubuntuone.com/p/3jE/
<EagleScreen> Internal Server Error <-- http://ubuntuone.com/p/3jE/
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: try a refresh
<shadeslayer> the problem with yahoo is genuine though
<EagleScreen> refresh not working
<shadeslayer> http://ubuntuone.com/p/3jE/
<shadeslayer> :P... same thing here now :)
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: Riddell http://imagebin.ca/view/tcCk4YPM.html
<EagleScreen> i ma now in rekonq 0.4.68+git
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: ok,where did you get that btw?
<shadeslayer> rekonq-daily ppa?
<EagleScreen> yes
<shadeslayer> ok good enough
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: try now...
<EagleScreen> first site not working: www.tuenti.com
<EagleScreen> 2nd site: www.policia.es
<shadeslayer> i think theres a known bug about this site on bugs.kde
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: 2 sites out of....
<maco> EagleScreen: but konqueror has always been our browser so going to konqueror's successor makes sense
<EagleScreen> 3rd www.hotmail.com
<maco> by the way, why the heck do the kubuntu shipit cd sleeve talk about firefox and the music store?
<shadeslayer> maco: 10.04 ?
 * maco giggles at the ide aof linux users on hotmail
<maco> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> maco: canonicals trying to make some moolah
<maco> shadeslayer: i can understand ubuntu sleeves mentioning them, but kubuntu doesnt have those
<shadeslayer> maco: yeah i lol'd when i saw Hotmail needs special case user agent
<jjesse> probably the same sleeve just changed the cover?
<shadeslayer> maco: i havent recieved my CD's yet... :(
<shadeslayer> jjesse: replaced orange with blue and added a extra k
<EagleScreen> 4th www.lacaixa.es
<EagleScreen> i can continue all day...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're right, cnn does work, must have been a demo syndrone bug during the session
<shadeslayer> Riddell: theres a dialog box that pops up about AJAX and if you click ok the video plays
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: whats the error on no. 4? 
<shadeslayer> seems to be working here
<maco> jjesse: yeah looks like s/ubuntu/kubuntu/g
<shadeslayer> maco: do they have the sleeves online?
<maco> dunno
<maco> i grabbed some cds at a lug meeting
<shadeslayer> :D
<maco> and forced an ubuntu and a kubuntu cd upon my dad because he *still* hasnt switched
<shadeslayer> maco: same goes for my friends and teachers here :P
<maco> i teased him a bit while i was giving my talk at the lug
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what needs to be added to the wiki is Ctrl+Enter support in URLbar
<EagleScreen> shadeslayer: you wont see the operation menus; if you try to do a money transaction, browser crash ( i think webkit issue)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what should that do?
<maco> because i mentioned cases where installers had broken windows bootability on dualboots but left linux intact (um like lucid...or like when dapper ate ntfs for breakfast) and some folks said "so? who needs windows?" and my dad was there so "well if youve got someone like my dad who still hasnt switched, and by teh way he's sitting right *point* there..."
<shadeslayer> Riddell: like type google and press Ctrl+Enter to automatically add www. and .com
<shadeslayer> and go to google.com.... like chromium
<EagleScreen> 5th https://www.ucm.es/campusvirtual/CVUCM/index.php
<shadeslayer> maco: hehehe
<shadeslayer> ok got another one : http://ubuntuone.com/p/3jB/ 
<shadeslayer> works in chromium :P
<shadeslayer> ubuntuone is not supported.. canonical wont go ahead with this... *run_for_cover*
<shadeslayer> jk
<shadeslayer> http://ubuntuone.com/p/3jB/ is a beautiful vid btw... timelapse,taken from http://vimeo.com/channels/hd#11673745 
<Riddell> ScottK: I made a start on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickPlasmaNetbookConfig do fill it in with anything else from that session which I can't remember just now (can't find a gobby document for it either)
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<evilshadeslayer> hahahaaha : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/chromium-daily-shifts-buttons-to-left.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+d0od+(Omg!+Ubuntu!) 
<evilshadeslayer> this is why we dont have chromium in kubuntu :P
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> 2010-05-14 17:25:03,559 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - The request 'oauth_authenticate' failed with the error:
<apachelogger> 'str' object has no attribute 'key'
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> runtime issues ftw
<Mamarok> evilshadeslayer: it doesn't switch buttons at all here, so only on Ubuntu probably
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger just found the apparent wrongness
 * apachelogger spoke too soon
<ryanakca> ScottK: KNR made the news, http://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/netbooks/308465:five-best-linux-netbook-oses-for-now
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<neversfelde> Would someone please unsubscribe ubuntu-sponsors from bug 572657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 572657 in minitube "Minitube package needs to depend on phonon-backend-gstreamer, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572657
<Mamarok> neversfelde: well, they can do that themselves
<neversfelde> Mamarok: I want to make sure, that this is not uploaded
<apachelogger> oh qpointers
<apachelogger> sweet
<maco> neversfelde: unsubbed
<neversfelde> thank you
<Mamarok> I have a friend on the phone who can't select anything in the grub menu, his keyboard doesn't work untill Kubuntu starts
<Mamarok> any idea how to debug that?
<apachelogger> is it usb?
<Mamarok> yes
<apachelogger> if so he needs to ensure his bios is set to support that
<Mamarok> what in the bios? He has a dual boot installation, the keyboard worked on Windowa
<apachelogger> grub does not do drivers AFAIK
<apachelogger> so the keyboard must be made working by the bios
<apachelogger> if it fails to do, the keyboard will not be working
<apachelogger> or do I misunderstand the problem?
<Mamarok> what I don't understand is that it does not allow to select Grub entries, there must be a way to activate a keyboard by default, the first time I hear that oyu need to change something in the BIOS
<Mamarok> I have done many Linux installations, never ever seen that happening, seriously, why wouldn't there be a keyboard available by default?
<apachelogger> because bios is made out of crap and probably even worse than python
<maco> heh
<apachelogger> when bios was created usb was not even around
<maco> Mamarok: some BIOSes will only speak to PS/2 keyboards unless you toggle a setting
<apachelogger> so ultimately usb support for biosses is an expansion
<Mamarok> still, that is something I have never senn in 10+ years on Linux
<apachelogger> Mamarok: that has nothing to do with linux
<maco> its not a linux thing though...its just a stupid-hardware thing
<apachelogger> aight
<Mamarok> wait, the PS/2 keyboard doesn't work either
<maco> oh :(
<Mamarok> we tried with a USB keyboard and a PS/2 keyboard
<Mamarok> so there is something wrong elsewhere, not the BIOS
<apachelogger> only thing that comes to mind is fast boot stuff
<apachelogger> Mamarok: did he run windows before?
<Mamarok> the time out is set to 5 seconds
<apachelogger> or was it not operational ever
<Mamarok> he did a dual boot isntallation today
 * apachelogger notes that some biosses support some weird bit to be set by windows which then renders the keyboard disfunctional under some circumstances ... only have seen that with laptops though
<Mamarok> riight, I think I found the problem: both are PS/2 keyboards, one is a wireless one, so the infrared driver is not loaded in Grub
<Mamarok> any ideas if this is planed for grub2?
<Mamarok> the other one works. He just wrongly told me it was USB
<txwikinger> Should rekonq bugs be filed in the kde tracker?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: yep
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I do not think that will ever happen... grub does not do drivers
<apachelogger> what the bios does not manage to initialize the grub will not be able to access
<apachelogger> of course i am not involved with grub development, so I am probably no good person to listen to ^^
<neversfelde> is there an overview about what was decided on UDS for Maverick somewhere, yet?
<PyObjectPtr> neversfelde: usually we have a meeting after UDS to discuss the specs
<PyObjectPtr> also a list of all specs should be published soonish somewhere
<PyObjectPtr> each spec then basically concludes what was decided
<neversfelde> PyObjectPtr: but that is not fast enough, I am bored right now
<PyObjectPtr> neversfelde: you can inspect kubuntu-maverick-* on gobby.ubuntu.com (using gobby obviously)
<PyObjectPtr> or search the wiki for specs having maverick in their name
<neversfelde> no gobby
<PyObjectPtr> I am not sure they are all specd up already
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100514210100-nmhtfmonx6yvkiyw * (18 files in 5 dirs) Merege with login branch: new application ubuntuone-auth, exposting com.ubuntuone.Authentication to D-Bus
<Riddell> neversfelde: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/10.10/Specs although it needs tidying up
<neversfelde> I can only find specs written by a HaraldSitter, I am not sure, if I can trust them :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks
<neversfelde> as far as I can see no one talked about digikam/kipi, so I will ask Lure, if he is still busy and if so, I can have a look at the necessary MIRs for kipi
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100514210720-vrrtade8pgbpu36s * data/ (3 files) Remove workaround for broken gnome-keyring now that we have working KWallet based auth.
<Riddell> aye we didn't talk about them
<PyObjectPtr> u1-kde is at 1635 SLOC
<PyObjectPtr> sweet
<PyObjectPtr> u1-kde can now also initialize u1 without support from the gnome side of things
<neversfelde> !kubotu np
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubotu np
<neversfelde> mhh
<PyObjectPtr> neversfelde: ~np or kubotu: np
<neversfelde> ~np
<kubotu> neversfelde is listening to "Wig-Wam Bam" by Sweet [The Best of Sweet, 1997] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/neversfelde for more
<neversfelde> sweet
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100514212545-ck211r0sslxw6rre * src/auth/AccessToken.cpp Fix hardcoded hostname ;)
<PyObjectPtr> aha!
 * PyObjectPtr has no clue how to use a qpointer properly
<PyObjectPtr> -.-
<PyObjectPtr> ... wait for it ... :P
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100514223135-u73ulla3fegvbg7c * src/libs/SyncDaemon.cpp Fix realm
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100514223203-zabh1pvgfbto21fs * src/auth/AuthApplication.cpp Do not login by default
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100514223237-lv4pxp4girzgk1dq * src/auth/AccessToken.cpp Fix writing of oauth access token (use expected format for syncdaemon)
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100514223325-j7zk73fxwjjhwjl7 * src/auth/AuthHandler.cpp Do not delete the accessToken objects for the time being ... I do not know how to use them properly -> segfault :(((
 * PyObjectPtr holds back on the kcm commits for now ;)
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100514223805-fqaopzg9qmgw21s6 * syncd-kwallet.patch Add patch to make syncdaemon kwalletier
 * debfx requests that kdepimlibs5-dev depends on boost
<nixternal> the rate apachelogger is committing, and in the same area back-to-back, he is hacking!!! "Here, let's try this.....<commit>....Damn, segfault, here try this.....<commit>....Damn oauth token is now broke, hrmm try this....<commit>"
<nixternal> oh, he is using bzr with that stupid cia plug that echos every commit and not the push
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-15
<PyObjectPtr> nixternal: before that were 50 or so commits in a branch :P
 * PyObjectPtr also did another 30 since then in another branch
 * PyObjectPtr is implementing the u1 api
 * PyObjectPtr didnt even know u1 had an api until a few hours ago ^^
<nixternal> PyObjectPtr: quit changing your name
<static_name> nixternal: happy now?
<static_name> hm
<static_name> seems my getQuota() is already working
 * static_name thinks a caching system would be nice to have with such an api
<apachelogger> apachelogger->goTo(Bed);
<nixternal> g'nite apachelogger 
<DarkwingDuck> what's up gang?
<nixternal> seeing how many canucks I can piss off  tonight
<nixternal> http://www.cbc.ca/canada/montreal/story/2010/05/14/quebec-cycling-accident.html
<nixternal> that story combined with the comments prove they are just as stupid as they claim we are
 * JontheEchidna back home
 * JontheEchidna goes off to bed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes and no, while one could upstream that patch in a more appropriate version (i.e. if(NOT MYSQLD_EXECUTABLE) find_program etc.) which of course is of no concern to debian, the patch tries to archive something different, it essentially eliminates the need to search for mysqld and thus makes the package not build-dep on mysqld
<apachelogger> however
<apachelogger> we do not use mysqld but **COPY** it from the mysql-server package to akonadi as mysqld-akonadi
<apachelogger> and, since debian in all its glory hardcoded the name of the daemon we just override that using debian/rules
<apachelogger> otherwise we would have to patch the patch or change the patch which both are recepies for troubles and lost-in-merge-issues
<apachelogger> Riddell: around?
<apachelogger> Internal Server Error \o/
 * apachelogger broke u1
<bulldog98> Riddell: rekonq is translated
<bulldog98> it’s in the kde extragear trunk for translation
<apachelogger> http://flavio.castelli.name/qjson-qobject-serialization-deserialization now that puts implementing a json api into a whole new perspective
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ok, this is pretty cool
<apachelogger>             Quota q;
<apachelogger>             QJson::QObjectHelper::qvariant2qobject(data.toMap(), &q);
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica dent <3 !qjson - it is uberawesome
<kubotu> status updated
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/HM9fpP.html
<Quintasan> apachelogger: fck yeah
<Quintasan> but I use dropbox :P
<apachelogger> holy shifting paradigm
<apachelogger> !
 * apachelogger goes mad over implementing the api
<apachelogger> /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qobject.h: In member function ‘UbuntuOne::Api::SubscriptionObject& UbuntuOne::Api::SubscriptionObject::operator=(const UbuntuOne::Api::SubscriptionObject&)’: 
<apachelogger> /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qobject.h:309: error: ‘QObject& QObject::operator=(const QObject&)’ is private 
 * apachelogger is wondering why moc cant just use the copy constructor -.-
<Sput> apachelogger: QObject prohibits copying
<apachelogger> yeah, but I am not feeling like implementing an assignment constructor and for some reason pointers do not work
<Sput> apachelogger: well, I guess Qt has a reason for prohibiting copying... I think the whole object hierarchy thingy would end up in a burning mess if we started copying QObjects around
<Sput> so fix the reason why pointers don't work for you instead :P
<apachelogger> qt is privativing = and copy ctor so that one does not end up with shallow copies by accident ;)
<apachelogger> ther is some qjson magic I do not see, but probably it has to do with QVariants vs. custom type
<apachelogger> it appears as if the metacall for the variant in question never gets issued :(
<apachelogger> ah!
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> the way qjson applies a json object to a qobject
<Quintasan> looks like apachelogger rediscovered the wheel
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> a) it converts the json object to a qvariant
<apachelogger> b) it runs through all of target_qobject's properties and tries to use setPropert() using the appropriate part of the qvariant
<apachelogger> problem: setProperty's prototype is bool QObject::setProperty ( const char * name, const QVariant & value )
<apachelogger> that means that above approach only works for data types supported by QVariant
<apachelogger> so the only approach to marshal an object within an object is to first marshal the parent, then marshal the child and then link them together
<apachelogger> suffice to say I already feel the headache on the run
<Sput> apachelogger: QVariant can support any datatype
<Sput> that's what qRegisterMetatype is for
<Sput> you need to provide serializers for the type
<Sput> hehe. the Federal Convention of the German Pirate Party is world trending topic in twitter. Take that, Mark! :)
<Sput> *worldwide trending topic even
<apachelogger> Sput: that sounds too evil for the mental condition I am in right now ;)
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> ohh
 * apachelogger will have to get a new brain if his sister continues to sing like that
<apachelogger> oh my, she cant even hold a note -.-
<Sput> apachelogger: defining an operator>>() for QDataStream isn't hard :)
 * apachelogger is doing marshaling between qt and dbus datatypes, so he knows :P
<apachelogger> "To use the type T in QVariant, using Q_DECLARE_METATYPE() is sufficient. "
 * apachelogger actually had done that
<apachelogger> well, this defenitely needs some looking into
<apachelogger> but for now, marshaling the json to the child-objects manually should be sufficient
<apachelogger> m_plan->setText(account.subscription()->description()); is so much better than m_plan->setText(account.subscription()["description"].toString());
<Sput> apachelogger: hmm, quite sure that you also need the stream operators
<Sput> Q_DECLARE_METATYPE_STREAM_OPERATORS()
<Sput> or something
<Sput> Note that if you intend to use the type in queued signal and slot connections or in QObject's property system, you also have to call qRegisterMetaType() since the names are resolved at runtime.
<Sput> ah, yeah, you need that obviously for the marshalling
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Sput> right, for queued signal/slots QVariant needs to do actual serialization
<Sput> for direct calls, it doesn't need to bother, so no need to register it in the dynamic type system
<Sput> and it's qRegisterMetaTypeStreamOperators() :)
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> Sput: there comes the need for copy constructors
<Sput> apachelogger: no?
<Sput> I don't see where you'd need to copy objects
<apachelogger> gcc wants to eat me once I added the metatype stuff
<Sput> YDIW then
<Sput> you could show a buildlog :P
<apachelogger> Sput: http://paste.ubuntu.com/433873/
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Sput: This macro makes the type Type known to QMetaType as long as it provides a public default constructor, a public copy constructor and a public destructor.
<apachelogger> from the documentatoin of Q_DECLARE_METATYPE
<apachelogger> so obviously I did not do it wrong :P
<Sput> apachelogger: very weird
<apachelogger> Sput: maybe it is there so that people who dont know how to implement a cctor wont mess with the metatypes ;)
<apachelogger> i.e. people like Quintasan
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> something I do wrong
<apachelogger> I have a class Account, that has a member of type Subscription and that has a member of type SubscriptionUpgrade
<apachelogger> Subscription and SubscriptionUpgrade both have SubscriptionObject as base, and that is a QObject
<apachelogger> now if I try to let qjson do magic on an instance of Account automoc will cause failure because ... if the Subscription instance is not a pointer, it will want to have an assignment operator overload
<apachelogger> only god knows why
<apachelogger> if I make it a pointer the qjson magic fails for whatever reason there might be (or maybe the Qt property stuff does...)
<apachelogger> this is all very meh.
<jtechidna> Neat @ kde bug 227127
<ubottu> KDE bug 227127 in general "Implement an "undo close-tab" feature" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=227127
<jtechidna> I'm sold for rekonq ;)
* jtechidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu Development channel | Let's all be mavericks | Congratulations to neversfelde for making MOTU \o \o o/ o/ \o/ \o/
* jtechidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Let's all be mavericks | Congratulations to neversfelde for making MOTU \o \o o/ o/ \o/ \o/
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> There is a patch for KDE since Karmic which allows to change brightness of lcds. Does anyone know where to find it? It doesn't seem to be available upstream.
<unggnu> I mean this fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/293213/comments/21
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293213 in qt4-x11 "Qt and kde4libs don't support various multimedia keys" [Medium,Fix released]
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hey, who the hell can't implement a ctor?
 * Quintasan goes out for some sort of event
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you
<Quintasan> :<
<Quintasan> void Horse::Horse() { std::cout << "I'm a horse, I can't help you" << std::endl; }
<Quintasan> who cares if it's useless? :P
<apachelogger> see, what troubles me is that void right there :P
<apachelogger> doesnt get any more pointless than that
<Quintasan> [18:43] <Quintasan> who cares if it's useless? :P
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> I was talking about cctors
<apachelogger> and that is no cctor :P
<apachelogger> api is at 743 sloc -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: you pinged?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I forgot what it was about ... something about Qt's type system probably :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, authing works for the better part, and I am currently implementing the ubunuone REST api (necessary for KCM)
<Riddell> apachelogger: careful or you'll have it all implemented before SoC begins :)
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger wants the UI stuff out of the way so he can dive into akonadi :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I meant to bring this up at UDS, but I forgot. Can we merge virtuoso this cycle?
<JontheEchidna> Debian has a dedicated maintainer now, so it shouldn't be a great burden on our part
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | KDE merges: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MaverickKDEMerges | Congratulations to neversfelde for making MOTU \o \o o/ o/ \o/ \o/
<JontheEchidna> Patch review page needs set up too
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: patch review?
<JontheEchidna> nigelb: Like this, except for maverick: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/LucidPatchReview
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: we should merge everything unlesss there's a good reason not to
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Ok. I was wondering because of the hoops we needed to jump through for getting the MIR approved, but I suppose that keeping a separate package from Debian would be less secure since we'd have to maintain it ourselves
<JontheEchidna> Hah, Roman really does look different with long hair
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: nice page :)
<JontheEchidna> nigelb: It was really helpful last cycle. :)
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, my aunt seems anxious for Belgium pictures on Facebook
<JontheEchidna> I'd better get right on that
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: um, belgium, pictures, I'm anxious too!
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> hrm, pkg-kde-tools needs a newer dpkg
<JontheEchidna> nigelb: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=213233
<JontheEchidna> (Dunno if people without FB accounts can see it though)
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Even with a FB account I can't see it
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: I should add you as a friend then
<JontheEchidna> hmm, there are like 5 Ryan Kavanaghs
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: can add me as friend too?
<JontheEchidna> nigelb: I can't find you on facebook
<JontheEchidna> unless your profile picture is of the pope
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: no
<nigelb> did you try 'nigel babu'?
<JontheEchidna> ...or if you're a woman from south africa
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> I get this searching for "nigel babu": http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoptw1449-jpg.jpg
<nigelb> oh, my fault
<nigelb> account privacy settings
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<nigelb> added you :)
<JontheEchidna> confirmed
<nigelb> awesome, thanks
 * nigelb comments furiously.
<nigelb> I hope JontheEchidna doesn't regret adding me :D
<JontheEchidna> Naw. ;)
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: You could try making the album visible to everyone? (If that's possible. I don't use FB all that much, so I'm guessing)
<ryanakca> Ah, nevermind, it is visible to all
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-16
<brianherman_home> How do I report a bug if the bug system crashed
<txwikinger> brianherman_home: bugs.launchpad.net or bugs.kde.org
<brianherman_home> I can see it on the right hand side
<brianherman_home> cant
<brianherman_home> my bad
<brianherman_home> i was on the wrong page
<brianherman_home> is kubuntu-7 the right one
 * ScottK waves from home.
<maco> ScottK: welcome back to the DC-ish area!
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * claydoh waves back
<imbrandon> ello ScottK 
<ScottK> It would be nice if anyone could offer up any distro specific stuff we have that Debian doesn't in the comments to this post: http://pusling.com/blog/?p=163
<imbrandon> ScottK: added, but it says something about moderation
<imbrandon> dunno if that is your blog or not
<ScottK> No, it's not.
<ScottK> They guy is one of the ldead Debian KDE guys.
<ScottK> They/the
<ScottK> txwikinger: Did you file a bug about the lernid thing?
<ScottK> What you've got there is enough to make it reasonably tractable to fix.
<txwikinger> ScottK: no not yet
<ScottK> OK.
<txwikinger> I try to fix it
<ScottK> Even better.
<txwikinger> I don't know why it uses gnome-keyring
<txwikinger> it should use kwallet when on KDE
<txwikinger> but then.. I don't think it does not even need it
<jussi> ScottK: when you login again, could you remind me of the name of the email app you were recommending to me?
<apachelogger> jussi: mutt? ^^
<jussi> apachelogger: no, for android ;)
<apachelogger> mutt :P
<jussi> lol
 * apachelogger notes that there is no good email app for android he knows of
<apachelogger> quite frankly it does not suprise me after the how to not do development for android talk last week
<apachelogger> every android dev does work like that..
 * apachelogger better stops before he goes into emergency shutdown again ^^
<AlexzAK> Hi everybody
<jussi> apachelogger: lol
<jussi> apachelogger: ScottK was telling me about one he quite liked, and I just forgot the name
<apachelogger> aloha AlexzAK
<apachelogger> jussi: well, hence my assumption that it must have been mutt for android :P
<apachelogger> only mutt is likeable
<apachelogger> everything else is barable
<jussi> lol
<AlexzAK> I want to try being kubuntu developer... Can anyone help me with it?
<AlexzAK> Can you give me some small task to do? 
<jussi> Im off in any case.
<jussi> AlexzAK: just hang out, Im sure apachelogger or someone will make you a minion and give you minion tasks :D
<AlexzAK> jussi: Sounds good :)
<apachelogger> omg!!!
<apachelogger> omg with the powers of two!!! no danimo!!!
<apachelogger> and my qt creator is crashing
<apachelogger> AlexzAK: do you have enough time to do "research"?
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: What kind of "research"?
<apachelogger> finding out how many different versions there are of bug 554514
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554514 in akonadi "cant find resource agents" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554514
<apachelogger> by versions I mean, possible causes
<apachelogger> because from the comments I would say there are at least 3 (too slow machine, broken database, slow startup because of database recovery after incomplete shutdown)
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> AlexzAK: I think it might help a bit if you'd tell us what exactly youd be interested to do :)
<apachelogger> I would very much recommend to "scratch an own itch" as they as
<apachelogger> do something about something that annoys you, or that you want to have...
<jussi> Im still here and +1 to that suggestion
<jussi> but Im going :D
 * apachelogger is wondering how many times jussi tries to go off and winds up back here per day ^^
<jussi> apachelogger: I came back because I had no idea how much money was in my bank account and I needed to check :D
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> jussi: time to get rid of the uds chans
<jussi> apachelogger: I need to bother tsimpson about that. 
<jussi> but you are correct
<apachelogger> well, my quassel has thrown them away already
 * apachelogger pets quassel and continues wondering why his qt creator crashses
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: I dont know what i want to do... "scratch an own itch" - is good... i have to think about it... 
<AlexzAK> apachelogger:  I'll try to find out how many different versions there are of bug 554514
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554514 in akonadi "cant find resource agents" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554514
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> it's all kde's fault
<apachelogger> somehow qt creator runs into a segfault when loading the icon cache for the config dialog
<apachelogger> very weird
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: I'am can't reproduce bug 554514 :( 
<AlexzAK> btw, i have kmail configs created on 9.04 and upgraded to 10.04 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554514 in akonadi "cant find resource agents" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554514
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: and i'am using it as gnome user...
<apachelogger> see, that is the beauty of this bug, I cant reproduce it either
<apachelogger> well, actually I can if I logout of a session with a billion apps
<apachelogger> then for some reason akonadi might not quit properly and leave the database dirty, hence causing recovery on next login, which then will trigger errors
 * apachelogger is tempted to close that report really
<apachelogger> it is not a problem it is a symptom of a problem
<apachelogger> actually, various problems :(
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: I'll try to break my akonadi db.... :) (Of course with backups)
<apachelogger> Sput: say you have to store standard cpp objects in a vector, would you concur that storing pointers to the objects is the best way to do it?
<Sput> apachelogger: yes, though QList<> internally does that already
<Sput> afaik
 * apachelogger notes that one needs a copy constructor to push to QList ;)
<apachelogger> noticed that yesterday
<apachelogger> anyhow, I am working on a course exercise right now
<Sput> apachelogger: moving around pointers is also more efficient than copying objects, obviously
<apachelogger> AlexzAK: I usually forget backups so I end up breaking useful data ;)
<Sput> apachelogger: but yeah, QList does that automagically
<apachelogger> yeah
<Sput> (I think copying a QList<T> will try to copy the objects though, copying a QList<T*> won't)
<apachelogger> ah, that would make sense
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> q_foreach might be why I needed a cctor
<apachelogger> IIRC it "simulates" constness by copying the objects first
<Sput> apachelogger: yes, that's why you use const refs instead
<Sput> foreach(const QVariant &v, myList) { }
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> didnt know that works ^^
<Sput> that avoids the copy and is moar efficient if you don't want to modify the elements
<Sput> also, sometimes iterators are the better alternative :)
<Sput> you should listen to Thiago moar often!
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger hugs Sput
 * Sput feels hugged
<Quintasan|Szel> hey
<Quintasan|Szel> can anyone tell me if there was some sort of upgrade for newtwok manager?
<Quintasan|Szel> I can't connect to my home network anymore :/
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: I've found bug 572506... I think It is dublicate to Bug #554514.... I marked em as duplicate. Am i doing right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 572506 in akonadi "Akonadi crashes on start kmail, the kmail stops (dup-of: 554514)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554514 in akonadi "cant find resource agents" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554514
<apachelogger> unlikely
<apachelogger> AlexzAK: as I said, the resources agent not found error is rather a symptom, one of the causes can be a crashing akonadi
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: check your dpkg.log :P
<Quintasan|Szel> hngh I have IP conflicts on DHCP based nedtwork
<Quintasan|Szel> network*
<apachelogger> must be one crappy dhcp then :P
<Quintasan|Szel> hmm
 * apachelogger finds it awfully silent today
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you happen to see my passport?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: was i supposed to be looking for it? :D
<apachelogger> nah, just thought maybe you saw it
 * apachelogger cant find it *blush*
<Nightrose> heh not good
<apachelogger> as if one needed one when going to ch :P
<apachelogger> bed linen \o/
<apachelogger> CHF \o/
<apachelogger> travelling \o/
<apachelogger> ah!
<apachelogger> I think I know where my passport is
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I can attend the sprint \o/
 * apachelogger has a valid passport
<Nightrose> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<apachelogger> I couldnt go to the US though ^^
 * Nightrose can fortunately
<Nightrose> and will
<Nightrose> wohoooo
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that thiny in portland, wasn't it?
<Nightrose> jep jep
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> maybe you meet linus, then you can complain about all the brokenness
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> apachelogger: !
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> !!
<Nightrose> we will see us sooon in randa!!!
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: So I'm thinking it might be best if you do the akonadi merge.
<apachelogger> randa is at 1440 meter above sea level
<apachelogger> that means super cold!
<Nightrose> :/
 * apachelogger packs winter clothing
<Nightrose> nooooooooooooooooooo
<Nightrose> i want sun
<Nightrose> and sea and stuff
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you have to scare my now Oo -.- :/
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, then we should not go do sprinting in the mountains
<Nightrose> true that
 * apachelogger isnt much of a fan of mountains anyway
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we could attract loads of southern european contributors to KDE and then have good reasons to sprint there
<Nightrose> yes!
<apachelogger> we shall discuss this at the sprint then
<Nightrose> i heard greece needs more geardheads
<apachelogger> h
<Nightrose> -d
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> greece neads more of everything
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> but since germany bought greece, we could just ship the KDE devs off to the southern european colony
<apachelogger> "Don't forget your walking shoes!"
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> I do not have walking shoes!
<apachelogger> I have dancing shoes, I have biking shoes, I have ski shoes, I have skateboard shoes
<apachelogger> but I do not have walking shoes -.-
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you know whether we are getting wasted on arrival day?
<Nightrose> no idea
<Nightrose> i guess we'll find out
<apachelogger> well, if we do not, I would stay longer in zurich :P
<Nightrose> no way!
<apachelogger> get wasted there, then sleep in the train, then hack all night, then be all karp0tt the first day of sprint and come up with world changing idea so that I can go home on the second day
<Nightrose> hmmmmm let me think about it
<Nightrose> no!
<apachelogger> meh!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: when are you, where are you, why are you arriving?
<apachelogger> and with what or whom or something
<Nightrose> no idea - depends on the mightly fregl
<apachelogger> and that brings me to the question why fregl is not in here!
<apachelogger> that is no way to treat one's downstream -.-
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> o/
<Nightrose> he's traveling 
<apachelogger> and that is a reason for not lurking?
<Nightrose> hmmm possibly
<Nightrose> idunno
<apachelogger> so he is not even using quassel!
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> horrible
<Nightrose> afaik he is
<apachelogger> that is even more horrible
<Nightrose> you're not exactly making sense ;-P
<Nightrose> *hug*
<apachelogger> having quassel and not being online!
<apachelogger> anyhow
 * Nightrose goes and prepares foodish stuff
<apachelogger> is http://community.kde.org/ new or something?
<Nightrose> semi new
<apachelogger> it doesnt seem to know my openid
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: launchpad openid?
<apachelogger> no, I meant that literally
<apachelogger> my myopenid ^^
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> I was using my google account
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, the kde wikis should be hooked up with that ubuntu login service thingy
<apachelogger> would be ubercool
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: single sign on
<apachelogger> thats what I said, isnt it :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ubuntu login service thingy... hahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw can you give a talk about kubuntu sometime in august? 
<shadeslayer> via skype
<apachelogger> via skype? Oo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: or any other VoIP
<shadeslayer> i know its very far off.. still..
<apachelogger> ohhh
 * apachelogger almost forgot about froscon's cfp
<apachelogger> oh my
<shadeslayer> kubotu: np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ is listening to "Back in Black" by AC/DC [Back in Black, 1994] [http://open.spotify.com/track/76O4RYvalfxxUb4omvoY2v] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, I suppose I can, but I find it very very very very odd
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> I could just as well write it down and post it as blog post :P
<apachelogger> just like irc talks it takes away everything that makes a talk talkworthy
<apachelogger> you could post a writen version and then do a Q&A, and it would be no different :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe.. well ill be holding a meeting sort of thing,and ill be launching 2 socities,a LUG and a coding group
<apachelogger> hm, I really need more background information on this, but generally, yes I could do a talk
<Quintasan> kubotu: np
<kubotu> Quintasan is listening to "SOMEONE ELSE" by Asumi Kana & Fujita Saki & Kitamura Eri -- see http://www.last.fm/user/Quintasan for more
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> nice
 * Quintasan hands apachelogger some cookies
<Quintasan> neversfelde: late congrats
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, I was thinking about proposing a super duper beginners talk for froscon ... stuff like, how to change a wallpaper, how to create a playlist, how to clip my pictures
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: theres identi.ca support as well :)
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for neversfelde
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to neversfelde.
<apachelogger> it is the cookies
<apachelogger> !
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ha? how do I enable it? :D
<apachelogger> \o/
<neversfelde> Quintasan: thank you
<shadeslayer> kubotu: identi.ca
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> kubotu: identi.ca
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> kubotu: help identi.ca
<kubotu> no help for topic identi.ca
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> kubotu: help 
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 50 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greet, hangman, host, identica, iplookup, karma, keywords, lastfm, modes, nickrecover, nickserv, note, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri, roshambo, rot, rss, salut, script, search,
<kubotu> seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, twitter, uno, urban, usermodes, weather, wheeloffortune, wserver (help <topic> for more info)
<apachelogger> kubotu: help identica
<kubotu> identica status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'identica friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | identica dent [status] => updates your status on identi.ca | identica identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your identi.ca username and password | identica actions [on|off] => enable/disable denting of actions (/me does ...)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> there we go
<apachelogger> the identify should obviously be done in a query ;)
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> kubotu: identica status
<kubotu> @neversfelde: he wants to check out the ' new ' features in !maverick :P (2 days, 22 hours, 20 minutes and 17 seconds ago via gwibber)
<Quintasan> kubotu: identica status
<kubotu> killing @apachelogger 's bot (1 minute and 46 seconds ago via rbot)
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> :3
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: twitter support as well :)
<Quintasan> I have my Twitter linked with Identi.ca
<Quintasan> so no need for it :P
<Quintasan> I'm also thinking about getting rid of Twitter
<JontheEchidna> I can't figure out why pbuilder is failing to satisfy the build dependencies :S http://paste.ubuntu.com/434380/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: any idea how to post from twitter to identi.ca ?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: beats me :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: universe vs. main?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: this is a universe package I'm building
<JontheEchidna> actually, a package not in ubuntu
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that still requires you to have pbuilder configured to include universe :P
<JontheEchidna> it should...
<apachelogger> since libaqbanking29-dev is in universe that is my best guess
<JontheEchidna> I can install libaqbanking29-dev just fine in the pbuilder
<apachelogger> is it >= 4.2.4?
<apachelogger> cause I only see 4.2.3 in lucid
<JontheEchidna> should be in maverick: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libaqbanking/4.2.4-1
<JontheEchidna> oh, is this a lucid pbuilder?
<JontheEchidna> *facepalm*
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe
<JontheEchidna> So it seems that somebody placed an XL UDS t-shirt into the Medium pile :/
<shtylman> hahaha
 * shadeslayer can only imagine the state of the medium pile
<JontheEchidna> ^it was empty, except for that t-shirt, actually
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<JontheEchidna> oh well, I have the neat crew t-shirt
<ryanakca> Hmmm... cmake is on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MaverickKDEMerges but not merges.ubuntu.com ... I'm guessing that that means I'd have to manually merge the two?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think they did that so you have to come again to uds-n
<apachelogger> narcotic ninja
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nude ninja
<apachelogger> ^^
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: I have bug 554514 8-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554514 in akonadi "cant find resource agents" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554514
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: Fresh kubuntu install; bootup; login; start "akonadi configuration"; have error
<apachelogger> that would be the sloweness-cause then
<apachelogger> lots of things to do at first start
<apachelogger> so the timeout gets exceeded
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: I dont think so
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: but i need to check it out
<apachelogger> AlexzAK: does the error dialog also say that the server is not registered at dbus?
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: yes
 * apachelogger finds the ordering of errors a bit stupid in the dialog
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> if the server is not registered to dbus
<AlexzAK> i'll attach log in a few minutes
<apachelogger> it either is dead or was just not registered at the time the check was done
<apachelogger> those two cases however imply that no resource agents are found
<apachelogger> so the unavailablility of akonadi server is really what causes the no resource agents
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/Vdpjk1aN
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> File content of '/home/testuser/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error':
<apachelogger> Control process died, committing suicide!
<apachelogger> that is the random-crash-cause
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: my buggy kubuntu was idle around 30minues but still have thet problem
 * apachelogger couldnt reproduce that at all
<apachelogger> File content of '/home/testuser/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error':
<apachelogger> D-Bus session bus went down - quitting
<apachelogger> that however looks like dbus died
<apachelogger> dbus died -> making the control pocess die -> implying death onto the server
<apachelogger> AlexzAK: please attach that to the bug, it's a whole different issue it would seem
<apachelogger> thanks :)
<apachelogger> AlexzAK: maybe you could also attach the ~/.xsession-errors file
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: Do you mean file this issue as a new bug report?
<apachelogger> just ditch it in there
<apachelogger> I'll need to divide it at some poine anyway
<apachelogger> because that makes it 4 issues that lead up to the symptom :S
<AlexzAK> http://pastebin.com/arVV4rCc
<apachelogger> ryanakca: maybe it does not need merging?
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> AlexzAK: and that is on a completely new install?
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: yes
<AlexzAK> one reboot, and virtual box additions
<apachelogger> looks like dbus was either not started at all or crashed not long after that
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: Do you understeand anything? %)
<AlexzAK> I have that virtual computer here
<AlexzAK> What i should to do?
<apachelogger> in line 16 kded (the background service app) tried to attach to various dbus interfaces and failed with an error i never saw before
<apachelogger> and kded gets started pretty early in the startkde process (hence it is already at line 16 ;))
<AlexzAK> Yes
<apachelogger> now if you search that log for d-bus or dbus you will find a lot more of similar and not so similar results
<apachelogger> all suggesting that no dbus daemon was running or it was rather broken
<AlexzAK> This just mean "something wrong with D-Bus"...
<AlexzAK> How can i chech it status?
<apachelogger> AlexzAK: try a restart
<apachelogger> if that does not change the situation then we'll have to digg a lot deeper
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: dbus-daemon process running...
<AlexzAK> two of them
<AlexzAK> I'll do reboot...
<Mamarok> folks, where are the KDE and Kubuntu shirts in that pic? -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwwii/4610334160/sizes/o/
<Mamarok> only found Riddell so far
<JontheEchidna> I'm sitting next to Riddell
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: not wearing a blue shirt or a Kubuntu logo :(
<JontheEchidna> I did wear my blue "Sonic the Hedgehog" shirt the next day
<JontheEchidna> I had crew duty that day, which was why I was wearing the yellow shirt
<Mamarok> *sigh* there is a serious lack of Kubuntu evidence in that picture :(
<JontheEchidna> We should petition for blue lanyards next time
<Mamarok> and wear KDE or Kubuntu shirts, or at least having one ready for the group picture, else people will never even guess there are KDE people there
<JontheEchidna> I see agateau in the very center of the picture
<JontheEchidna> dantti's to the left of Riddell, and rbelem is behind dantti
<Mamarok> and noone is recognizable as a KDE person :(
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: Maybe you are right about slow machine... I have this problem again :)
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: it is so good when bug can be reproduced :)
<apachelogger> AlexzAK: yeah, just make sure you snapshot that virtual machine ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you did not get blue ones?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> outrages
<apachelogger> so you had to wear them orange thingies?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> Oo
<JontheEchidna> well, I suppose we didn't have to, but otherwise we wouldn't have had a nametag
<apachelogger> you know what, next uds I will just make sure to attend myself and take kde ones with me
 * apachelogger plays spot-the-scott
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: It is seems "Akonadi Configuration" just douse not start akonadi server...
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: It can be started by pressing "start" button on "Akonadi Server Configuration" tab
<AlexzAK> :(
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Could you take a look at kmymoney in new queue? It wasn't autosynced from Debian (and it needed some changes to build anyways) so I did an initial merge and uploaded
<ScottK> jussi: K-9 mail
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ is at least good enough I didn't return my phone over lack of email clients.
<Mamarok> oh, btw, there is a release candidate for the new KMyMoney for KDE 4, any chance to have that soon in the PPA?
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: I've just created one contact http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=949
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: oh, really? I just uploaded whatever release came before that, it seems
<JontheEchidna> to maverick, which is not exactly a ppa though
<JontheEchidna> I think claydoh has been doing a KMyMoney ppa
<Mamarok> not for the KDE4 version, sadly
<Mamarok> unless I missed any news
<Mamarok> they released the RC yesterday or today IIRC
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/~claydoh/+archive/kmymoney2-kde4
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: Mamarok I do have it in my ppa, the rc 
<ScottK> apachelogger: You live in an odd place for a person who is not a fan of mountains.
<claydoh> except for lpia, for  some reason
<Mamarok> claydoh: oh, then I need to upgrade ASAP, I really missed that
<JontheEchidna> lpia support has been dropped, iirc
<ScottK> lpia is dead.
<Mamarok> ScottK: there are not that many mountains in his place, come to Switzerland if you want to see real high ones
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: the failing to build is not to bad then :)
<apachelogger> ScottK, jussi: ah k9 is indeed one of the better android clients
 * ScottK is still deep in backscroll, but chatview FTW.
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: I'm surprised soyuz is still dispatching lpia builds at this point, myself
<ScottK> claydoh: Hardy is the only release that has a significant lpia user base.
<ScottK> It just does for releases where lpia exists.
<apachelogger> ScottK: in Graz the definition of mountain is, lets say, a bit off ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Fair enough.
 * claydoh has very meager packaging skilz anyway. only karmic spat out the error
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grazer_Schloßberg
<ScottK> lpia on karmic doesn't actually even work, so don't worry about it at all.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is 123 m
<apachelogger> which of course the wikipedia artcile doesnt mention ;)
<claydoh> ScottK: I haven't been worruing due to lack of complaints
<Mamarok> claydoh: you don't have deb packages for it, don't you? WOuld be nice to have
<claydoh> Mamarok: in my kmymoney ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~claydoh/+archive/kmymoney2-kde4
<Mamarok> hm, it didn't prompt me for that, let's see...
<apachelogger> ah
<claydoh> well Karmic just finished building, literally minutes ago
 * apachelogger just debugged inline linker madness -.-
<Mamarok> nope, no kmymoney-dbg package in any repo
<Mamarok> and I use Lucid
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does krazy actually complain about inline functions?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: dunno
<Mamarok> typo, sorry, I ment debug package
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: cause I think the codying style should forbid inline :P
 * apachelogger is all for fobidding madness actually
<apachelogger> and inline functions are as mad as it gets
<apachelogger> or discourage the use
<claydoh> Mamarok: no dbg package
<Mamarok> hm, is there an IRC channel for KMyMoney?
<claydoh> thoug I should rectify that, and also noticed that the rc is now compatible with the newer aqbanking stuff
<Mamarok> it doesn't let me open an older file, talking about a bad passphrase
<Mamarok> and I never even typed the passphrase yet
<claydoh> Mamarok: mo, iirc. Mostly the user and devel mailing lists
<claydoh> Mamarok: I kied there is a #kmymoney probably very idle :)
<claydoh> the maine devs seem to be there though
<Mamarok> =OK, I try erasing all the config files I have, let's se if that helps
<claydoh> er main 
<JontheEchidna> Ha, I thought I'd never see they day when the Doctor ran over old people in a milk van.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Instead of changing kde4 to kde in the doc install path you can change it to kde* and it will work on both Debian and Ubuntu.  Please fix that in the Debian packaging svn.  If you don't have access, please let me know and we'll get that fixed.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: In the future, would it still be worth it to do a merge over boost and the package description?
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ScottK> If boost is the only thing, it's not worth keeping.  I'd suggest discussing with Debian a wording that would work in both distros so we can sync.
<Mamarok> hm, no way to open the old file :(
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: imo mentioning squeeze should be left to the debian/changelog entry that introduced the transitional package
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: are you there?
<apachelogger> not really, whats up?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I suspect you are correct, but doing it the other way is not wrong, so it's a question of discussion with Debian and coming to a common understanding.
<AlexzAK> i think if you start 'kontact' with stopped akonadi you get error
<apachelogger> well yeah, kontact includes kaddressbook and kaddressbook does not work without akonadi at all
<apachelogger> also kmail indirectly uses kaddressbook for contact lookups
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: i have buggy version on virtual pc and dont know what to do :(
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The reason kmymoney didn't get sync'ed is sync-source and sync-source-new are two different things and I don't think anyone ran sync-source-new yet.
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: Akonadi MUST start with login?
<AlexzAK> apachelogger: or by demand?
<ScottK> Currently we start on demand which is a better design,  but it often takes too long.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: you know those conflicts/replaces issues you were talking about at UDS?
<ScottK> Vaguely?
<JontheEchidna> Where the version wasn't bumped high enough for the backported packages from the previous distro release
<ScottK> Ah, yes
<JontheEchidna> I believe those all came about during merges with Debian
<JontheEchidna> before we upgrade to the beta of KDE 4.next
<yuriy> hi everyone
<yuriy> are specs from UDS up?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: mostly, I think: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickSpecs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Perhaps, but they were going to be wrong either way as people used the current version as the baseline for conflicts/replaces and then later 4.3.3 -> 4.3.5 got done
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Agreed. This presents an interesting problem, though. We can't exactly bump it up to 4.4.60 now since it's not in the archive, and < 4.4.3 will cause those upgrade issues
<JontheEchidna> Perhaps we should bump to < 4.4.3 for now, making comments in debian/control to revisit this during beta packaging?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'd hold off on merging such changes and do them with the new release.
<JontheEchidna> In the case of kde4libs that would be most of the merge itself. (The huge split)
<ScottK> OK, then I'd just defer on that one.
<JontheEchidna> Defer the kde4libs merge to beta?
<JontheEchidna> (KDE beta)
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> It's not far off.
<JontheEchidna> Ok, I'll make a note on the wiki
<ScottK> Would you also please note I want to do workspace?
<ScottK> It's sort of semi-merged at the moment and I want to finish it carefully.
<JontheEchidna> ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> Do you happen to know who does dpkg merges? It would be nice if that could get in soon so that I can upload my pkg-kde-tools merge
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: cjwatson.  He said he'd have it done soon after the bzr Debian imports were finished.
<JontheEchidna> Nice
<ScottK> finished/fixed
<ScottK> They've been blocked for < 1 week due to breakage in the Debian archive.
<JontheEchidna> It looks like we'll actually have infastructure to support the use of symbols files with the new pkg-kde-tools
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> BTW, if it does make sense to go ahead and move stuff between files, I don't mind a bit uploading with << 4.4.60 now since anyone upgrading to Maverick in the near term ought to be able to deal with any resulting issues.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you get a chance to look at the Jockey desktop file issue?
<yuriy> rekonq by default huh
<ScottK> Yep.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its rekonq not Rekonq...
<shadeslayer> just a minor change in the wiki..
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I'll do that right now
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's a wiki.  
<ScottK> (i.e. fix it)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: doing that right now :)
<yuriy> well. i hope QtWebkit's memory consumption improves soon
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately i have to change my LP details a bit first to login 
<ScottK> Excellent.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Yep, that's the problem right here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/jockey/ubuntu/annotate/head:/kde/jockey-kde.desktop.in
<JontheEchidna> Remove the SubstituteUID bit in there and everything'll work
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think we should SRU that.
<ScottK> I'll file a bug.
<JontheEchidna> ok
<shadeslayer> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Bug #581379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 581379 in jockey "jockey-kde still uses kdesudo on startup" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581379
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: ping
<ryanakca> pong
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: what is kubuntu.org coded in?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: debdiff attatched. Do I need ubuntu-sru approval before or after the upload to -proposed?
<ryanakca> We use Drupal... The theme is PHP + CSS
<ryanakca> ScottK: Did you have any luck in cornering lamont re: the website?
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: ok,ill be learning PHP in June and July... so i might be able to come up with something to add to the site :)
<shadeslayer> i guess ill have to learn drupal too
<ScottK> ryanakca: I didn't corner lamont, but I did talk to jpds.  Unfortunately I didn't hear back.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Upload and ubuntu-sru will review in the queue.
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: oh and one more thing,someone on identi.ca said they were making a mockup for kubuntu.org...
<shadeslayer> i dont remember the name though..
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: uploaded to -proposed
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Ah, we have ofirk's theme waiting for the sysadmins to push through.
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: is there like a preview?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great.  No we'll wait ...
<ScottK> No/Now
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I subscribed ubuntu-sru to the bug.
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: 
<ryanakca> oops
<shadeslayer> :)
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: http://violetech.org/kubuntu/staging/
<shadeslayer> :)
<shtylman> ryanakca: needs new logo
<ryanakca> shtylman: *nod*
<ryanakca> ofirk: ^^
<shadeslayer> its pretty awesome
<ScottK> Another reason to be glad we release with KDE SC 4.*.2 and not .0 or .1: http://thomasmcguire.wordpress.com/2010/05/14/akonadi-meeting-and-the-kde-sc-4-5-release/
 * ScottK learns something new: http://www.hse.k12.in.us/staff/cvanalstine/echidna_med.jpg
<ScottK> Whoever has kubuntu_news on Twitter might ought to update to the new logo.
<rgreening> hey ScottK. Make it home ok?
<ScottK> Yep.
<rgreening> good stuff
<rgreening> Imma soo tired still
<rgreening> ha
<crimsun> my body never adapted to the +6 hr shift, so I've been on a horrendous 20 hr schedule
<rgreening> he
<ScottK> I just stayed up all night Friday night which pretty effectively unset my body clock.  I'm on the right schedule, just tired.
<JontheEchidna> I got home at a sane bedtime, and since I was dead tired I got right back on schedule more or less the next day
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Actually, thinking about it I don't see anything bad that could happen from making the replace versions 4.4.60 and uploading now.
<JontheEchidna> The betas usually start at .70 or .80, so we won't have the problem of file overwrites slipping through the cracks when packaging those
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Could you push meta-kde through new queue too, please?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what is kde-sc-dev-latest ?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: It seems to be a metapackage that Debian is using to ensure that all build depends are at proper versions for new releases
<Riddell> it seems to have a different version number from the rest, presumably that's deliberate
<JontheEchidna> yeah, they're updating meta-kde each KDE release to bump that number
<JontheEchidna> Their kdepimlibs then, for example, build-depends on kde-sc-dev-latest
<Riddell> weirdness, it doesn't depend on anything it just Breaks older stuff
<Riddell> accepted
<JontheEchidna> If it depended on anything it would make the whole dependency tree screwy
<JontheEchidna> This hasn't been a huge problem for us, but maybe things are a bit different for Debian
 * apachelogger needs to stop writing code
<apachelogger>     std::cout << "Got exception: " << e.what() << std::endl;
<apachelogger>     std::cout << "Good-bye o/" << std::endl;
<apachelogger>     std::cout << "I hope you come visit again soon, I am all alone on your"
<apachelogger>         "big harddrive, well except for that p0rn over there :'-(" << std::endl;
<apachelogger> stupid exceptions make me write silly output -.-
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-09
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: quick question... will kobby work this time around?
<DarkwingDuck> For those participating at UDS... it appears that Kobby works this time around
<DarkwingDuck> It's a bit dodgy but, it looks like it'll hold up.
<yofel> hm, seems nobody of use actually uploaded oxygen-icons, I'll do that then
<ScottK> udslogger: No.  This is highlight udslogger day.
<valorie> weeeeeee
<shadeslayer> udslogger: whose your roommate?
<shadeslayer> *who is
<valorie> is this guy as boring in person as he is on the video?
<valorie> deadly
<valorie> sounds like Tony Blair on downers
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> valorie: altho he is making alot of valid points
<valorie> I wish I could focus
<valorie> but he's just too boring
<shadeslayer> :P
<keffie_jayx> hey is there a chatroom for uds talk on kubuntu packaging?
<debfx> keffie_jayx: #ubuntu-uds-mikszath
<yofel> keffie_jayx: #ubuntu-uds-mikszath see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<yofel> but the session is a bit delayed
<yofel> the plenary is taking too long as usual
<bambee> morning
<DarkwingDuck> Morning
<yofel> hi bambee
<bambee> hi :)
<yofel> bambee: you at least didn't miss a thing from UDS :P
<yofel> (except mark wanting all world to listen to the linearo folks)
<bambee> yofel: I won't present to the talk about packaging for oneiric , but for other talks today, I will be present :)
<bambee> :(
<bambee> I won't be present *
<yofel> bambee: packaging talk was moved to 15:00 - got time?
<bambee> mhhhh...not sure, I am at work, so 15:00 UTC is 17:00 here
<yofel> ah, I'm talking local time, so 13:00 UTC
<bambee> (I've a meeting with my boss at 14:00 UTC... :\)
<Quintasan> god damn it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ?
<Quintasan> moving session around like that
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> I longer know what I'm supposed to do :D
<yofel> and I don't know what to listen to
<JontheEchidna> I'm in the Maturity ratings for applications session
<Quintasan> Well, that's not relevant to my intrests atm
<yofel> I found natty feedback interesting, but they have no stream :S
<Quintasan> Wah, so wiki session is the first session we will actually have
<Quintasan> </3 spam from Launchpad
<Quintasan> Nightrose: Is the kile package working?
<Nightrose> Quintasan: sorry - was too busy yesterday to try
<Quintasan> Nightrose: oh well, fine, I was just asking since they moved our session and I have an hour to spare
<Nightrose> ah heh
<yofel> I have a backport package too, or just get someone to upload the backport request
<Nightrose> well in the bug there still seem to be people with problems
<yofel> the symbols bug?
<Nightrose> yeah
<yofel> well, you mean the panel at the left where you click on the symbols so it inserts \leftarrow or so, right?
<yofel> that works fine for me in beta5
<Nightrose> yofel: ok - i can only say what the comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kile/+bug/772631 say
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772631 in kile (Ubuntu) "kile don't insert the symbols on teh left panel after a click" [Medium,Fix released]
<Nightrose> i'll try to test it as well today but can't promise
<yofel> Nightrose: well, as answer for your question: bug 779203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 779203 in natty-backports "Please backport kile 2.1.0~svn2010122beta5-1ubuntu1 to natty" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779203
<Nightrose> :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: Quintasan: udslogger ScottK do we have "More Kubuntu Packaging" in Elod now?
<Quintasan> NOW?
<ScottK> Not as far as I know.
<yofel> wasn't the wiki session now?
<DarkwingDuck> No, 24 minutes
<ScottK> Wiki session is in the next hour
<shadeslayer> oh wait... that was a hour ago ... :S
<Quintasan> yup
<shadeslayer> whats happening
<yofel> right, ah, maybe he means the room
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Packaging is at 15:00 Budapest time
<Quintasan> wiki is in 20 minutes or so
<shadeslayer> no i mean https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-packaging-two
<shadeslayer> it says that was supposed to happen a hour ago ....
<Quintasan> Because it was lol
<yofel> yeah
<shadeslayer> ...
<Quintasan> but Linaro guys took time from every session and we moved it
<yofel> blame linearo
<DarkwingDuck> It got moved because of the Linaro guys
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<shadeslayer> *facepalm*
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'll find a spot for that.
<udslogger> ScottK: did you schedule mobile, fileshare, installer and no-alternate?
<Quintasan> oh wait
<udslogger> didn't notice them when skimming throught the schedule
<Quintasan> ScottK:  More Kubuntu Packaging is seriously scheduled at 10 :/
<shadeslayer> it's there somewhere 
<yofel> they were scheduled, at least when I looked yesterday
<udslogger> maybe the shitty summit website just doesnt wanna highlight them ^^
<ScottK> I don't see it.
 * Quintasan can see it just fine, Monday, 10:00
<Quintasan> Magic
 * udslogger installs guidebook
<udslogger> should the download ever start at all
<ScottK> More Kubuntu Packaging is now tomorrow at 1000.
<shadeslayer> moved
<shadeslayer> so wiki stuff in another 10 minutes?
 * yofel starts to believe kile enjoys making fun out of him
<yofel> I'll look at this when I get home
<droidslayer> Bah ... power outage >.>
<DarkwingDuck> JR is leaving us?
<JontheEchidna> for a cycle he will be tranferring to the bazaar team
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-kubuntu-feedback/+bug/779842
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 779842 in plasma-widget-kubuntu-feedback (Ubuntu) "Please remove plasma-widget-kubuntu-feedback from archives" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-documentation-review
<Quintasan> We would need a session for that
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, that was fun..
<bambee> finally, "Packaging for oneiric" is today at 15:00 UTC ? or tomorrow at 10:00 UTC ?
<DarkwingDuck> On the scheule for today at 1500
<udslogger> bambee: 15 CEST not UTC
<udslogger> that is UTC+2
<shadeslayer> udslogger: did the Qt plenary start yet?
<udslogger> dunno
<udslogger> I am having a beer
<shadeslayer> yes it did
<shadeslayer> well .. i haz video
<bambee> udslogger: ohh, like in france ok
<shadeslayer> bambee: http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<udslogger> oh I can watch it from here
<udslogger> yay
<shadeslayer> lulz
<shadeslayer> bleh .. Tp API docs are all sorts of busted
<shadeslayer> lolz .. where the hell is the camera focussing
<bambee> shadeslayer: thanks btw
<shadeslayer> bambee: np
<bambee> I thought the schedule was for UTC... damnit xD
<shadeslayer> Qt!!!
<bambee> OH MY...... !!!!
<yofel> did anyone look at the kdeutils patch mentioned on -packagers yet?
<shadeslayer> also the Ark patch ..
<yofel> that's the one I meant
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> okay .. 
<bambee> a nokia qt developer... my hero :D
<shadeslayer> oooh
<bambee> Qt <3
<DarkwingDuck> ohhhhhh Qt5!
<tsimpson> excitement!
<shadeslayer> Version_Bumps++
<bambee> RHOOO!!!! :D
<shadeslayer> WOW
<bambee> :|
<lucidfox> Good grief, Qt5?
<lucidfox> Is another complete KDE rewrite in order? They've only recently finished polishing KDE4 :(
<JontheEchidna> it will be mostly source compatible, so it won't be nearly as big of an effort as the jump from Qt3 to Qt4, which also had a design shift
<bambee> well, I am present to "Packaging for oneiric", but not for others events today :'(
<bulldog98> lucidfox: no the blog post says they want to keep (mainly source compatibility)
<lucidfox> ah, good to hear thay
<lucidfox> that
<lucidfox> so, will it be KDE5, or will be still be KDE 4.something, but based on Qt5?
<tsimpson> probably still KDE 4.x, but based on 5.0 (as long as it's all source compatible)
<droidslayer> yofel: whats the room?
<droidslayer> Powa outage again
<yofel> #ubuntu-uds-tohotom
<droidslayer_> yofel: what are they discussing?
<yofel> touchegg
<droidslayer_> Ah ok
<yofel> and backup 
<droidslayer_> yofel: did they finish the session early?
<yofel> no, still talking, now about kde module splitup
<droidslayer_> Ah ok
<droidslayer_> bulldog98: did you package kde pim?
<droidslayer_> 4.5.95
<bulldog98> droidslayer_: yes the beta package
<yofel> session ended
<droidslayer_> bulldog98: could you try and mention it on the wiki next time?
<steveire> If it's BiC (and it is) it means KDE 5
<droidslayer_> I repackaged it
<bulldog98> droidslayer_: oh forgot that :(
<bulldog98> droidslayer_: sorry for that
<droidslayer_> bulldog98: did you push packaging to bzr repo?
<bulldog98> droidslayer_: that’s the other thing I forgot
<droidslayer_> :P
<droidslayer_> bulldog98: could you push it asap?
<droidslayer_> Ok gtg
<droidslayer_> Cya
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I don’t have access (I’m not a member or are ninjas allowed now?)
<valorie> hmmm, slept through packaging, but then....
<JontheEchidna> the notes are pretty representative of how things went
<JontheEchidna> (I would know, I took them. :P)
<bulldog98> steveire: ping
<steveire> pong
<bulldog98> are you still packaging kdepim?
<yofel> bulldog98: no, but you can always file merge requests, we'll notice them
<yofel> that way the code is *somewhere* on launchpad at least
<bulldog98> yofel: yeh I’ll do that now
<valorie> gah, without sound, there is no way to participate
<steveire> bulldog98: Nope, not atm
<bulldog98> steveire: cause it’s already done
<valorie> I'll be at community in an hour, I guess
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: just push to your own branch and ask for a merge
<maco> O_O accessibility session is at 5am my time tomorrow O_O
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: tried that but I get an lp error
<shadeslayer> error?
<bulldog98> that was the reason for not doing that
<bulldog98> No REFERER Header
<yofel> ask in #launchpad, but afaik launchpad requires referers
<shadeslayer> i have no idea .... maybe talk to someone on #launchpad?
<bulldog98> yofel: I did that but I don’t know how to enable them with rekonq
<JontheEchidna> maco: Scott's seeing if he can reschedule it later
<yofel> no idea either, never tried to file a merge request with rekonq
<yofel> shadeslayer: ?
<maco> JontheEchidna: that'd be handy
<shadeslayer> huh>
<shadeslayer> yofel: ??
<yofel> shadeslayer: any idea why rekonq wouldn't send referers?
<shadeslayer> oh ... nope
<bulldog98> konqi doesn’t want too (an other error) 
 * bulldog98 feels hated by browsers :(
<Quintasan> yofel: please try restarting you core
<yofel> hm, k, sec
<bulldog98> someone can review them?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: push to bzr branch ask for merge on kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> or sort it out with people on #launchpad
<ScottK> maco: I moved it later in the day.
<yofel> restarted postgres too
<maco> ScottK: thanks
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: reviewing
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: did you not adjust the missing icons?
<shadeslayer> oh this is kdepim-runtime
<yofel> Kubuntu Community for Oneiric in #ubuntu-uds-kazincy in 4 mins
<ulysses> hmmmm, I want to be there:(
<yofel> ulysses: start by joining the channel ;)
<ulysses> which?
<yofel> -kazincy as I said
<yofel> ulysses: also see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<yofel> icecast is having issues though all the time :(
<ulysses> can't listen, I'm at the university:(
<ulysses> but I can go on Thursday!
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: which do you mean?
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<bulldog98> [16:52] <shadeslayer> bulldog98: did you not adjust the missing icons?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98:  ignore that, i was looking at the wrong branch
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ok
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: how do I update a merge request?
<shadeslayer> push to branch and then ask for merge again
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: it says that there is already a merge proposal
<bulldog98> forget it
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: so updated the branch
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> will look in a couple of minutes
<shadeslayer> agateau: around?
<agateau> shadeslayer: in a meeting atm
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> agateau: can you ping me when you're free?
<agateau> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/09/plasma-desktopwB1577.jpg << for when you are free
<yofel> ok, while the others are having dinner and are getting drunk let's get back to work..
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> :P
 * yofel goes looking at the ark patch
<maco> shadeslayer: what is that?
<shadeslayer> maco: so thats telepathy
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> empathy
<shadeslayer> where you can set custom statuses
<yofel> kde bug 271553
<ubottu> KDE bug 271553 in general "Ark only make gzip archives (xz, bzip listed but is not made)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271553
<shadeslayer> i'm implementing the same for telepathy KDE
 * jussi has an interesting kubuntu bug if anyone wants to take a peak...
<shadeslayer> jussi: shoot
<yofel> guess I'll add that to kdeutils
<jussi01> bah
<jussi01> stupid internet connectivity
<jussi01> http://imgur.com/0OcXM
<jussi01> something crashed and this happened....
<jussi01> I some how have a gnome desktop and plasma panels...
<yofel> is nautilus running?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> seems so
<yofel> then you know why you have the gnome desktop wallpaper :P
<jussi01> yofel: but that doesnt explain why I have it - how did it get there in the first place?
<yofel> true..
<jussi01> anyways, I killed it and I has desktop back
<maco> jussi01: do you use dropbox?
<jussi> maco: no
<agateau> shadeslayer: unfortunately I won't be able tonight it seems :/
<agateau> shadeslayer: send me a mail
<agateau> :/
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> agateau: time for a quick question?
<shadeslayer> agateau: should i use KDialog for showing/adding/removing the statuses?
<shadeslayer> and when a user clicks Add they get a KID
<bambee> rhoo. bzr fast-export rocks :D
<yofel> what's that?
<yofel> hm, does sound interesting
<bambee> yofel: I am converting the userconfig repository to git
<bambee> so I need it
<yofel> right
<bambee> basically it exports a stream corresponding to the content of the repository, it's interoperable with git fast-import
<bambee> so: bzr fast-export $PWD | git fast-import && git reset HEAD =>  does the trick ;)
<bambee> it's simple and everything is converted... (tags included) :D
<steveire_> Anyone know about this:
<steveire_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/579663
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 579663 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "segmentation fault from gui" [Undecided,New]
<steveire_> I'm getting a similar issue now with qt-folks
 * ScottK thinks udslogger should figure this one out.
<ScottK> (once he finishes watching Dr. Who.
<ScottK> )
<ulysses> oh, the siren is a doctor, all people live, the captain with his son and the crew will stay on the starship, Amy saves Rory, happy end
<ulysses> ScottK: you are udslogger's roommate?
<ScottK> No
<shadeslayer> ScottK: only 3 more hours to bed eh? :D
<ulysses> it's almost midnight in Hungary
<shadeslayer> ulysses: don't you know, its a rule at UDS's that you never sleep before 3
<shadeslayer> 3AM
<shadeslayer> and never get up later than 7.30AM
<JontheEchidna> we finished about 15 minutes ago
<shadeslayer> finished what?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: some sort of party ?
<JontheEchidna> dr who
<ulysses> shadeslayer: I don't, I'm not there:p
<JontheEchidna> we actually were talked to by the creator of QGtkStyle today, maybe he'll be around tomorrow
<shadeslayer> you were watching Dr. Who? :D
<shadeslayer> ah
 * shadeslayer is struggling with QListViews
<ulysses> no, time to sleep, or I won't do my study tomorrow
<ulysses> good night
<shadeslayer> night
<JontheEchidna> I'll be sleeping in a bit too
<JontheEchidna> since I gotta get up at 8 if I want to eat
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: whut ... 0.o
<shadeslayer> you are boring... y u no sleep at 3 AM
<JontheEchidna> sessions are at 900, so I must get up at 800 if I want to eat breakfast
<JontheEchidna> jonathan carter started snoring two minutes after he turned off the lights (he's my roomie)
 * tazz kicks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> tazz: what
<shadeslayer> hehe
<tazz> JontheEchidna: that is totally cool.
<tazz> i wish i could sleep that fast.
<JontheEchidna> uds is exhausting
<shadeslayer> yeah
<tazz> shadeslayer: you are not jealous  that you are not at UDS ?
<shadeslayer> nope
<tazz> shadeslayer: so dont you want to sleep?
<shadeslayer> dude, i just played 30 minutes of Crysis, i'm all revved up
<shadeslayer> flipping awesome graphics, better than a shot of coffee
<bambee> good night
<valorie> I was excited to get the ripped streams so I could catch up on what I missed
<valorie> so far, they are bland
<valorie> blank
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-10
<keffie_jayx> valorie: thanks for your great talk on UOW
<keffie_jayx> just gave a talk on ubuntu open week in spanish based on your talk, it rocked people making the jump to Klight Kspeed
<Quintasan> \o
<DarkwingDuck> Eavning Quintasan 
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: well, it's past 8 o' clock here :D
<DarkwingDuck> It's 11:11p here.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<Quintasan> Hah, with the help of my roommate I managed to get up at 7 o' clock at eat a decent breakfast
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> I remember those days at UDS-N
<DarkwingDuck> Although, my Roomie was jussi so yeah, other then fighting about football we did good. (GO MAN U!)
<Quintasan> Yesterday I almost overslept thanks to that damn chinese battery in my phone
<Quintasan> It suddenly ran out of juice and didn't ring
<DarkwingDuck> Daang.
<Quintasan> Hmm, session begin in like 45 minutes
<Quintasan> sessions
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<Quintasan> TOOO lazy
<DarkwingDuck> I'm ready for another all nighter. :D
<Quintasan> I was like "I WANT TO SLEEP MOAR"
<Quintasan> dpm: ping
<dpm> Quintasan, pong, but running to breakfast in a minute :)
<Quintasan> dpm: cool
<Quintasan> dpm: so, you're at UDS? let me know if you have a minute to spare
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Riddell 
<Riddell> morning
<Quintasan> Riddell: \o
<c2tarun> is there any IRC channel for UDS?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Every session room at UDS has it's own channel
<Quintasan> c2tarun: and general channel is #ubuntu-uds
<valorie> c2tarun: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/status.xsl for streaming
<valorie> hopefully it will work now
<DarkwingDuck> I'm not holding my breath
<valorie> I listened to a couple of the tracks which did record
<valorie> but I also listened to an hour of silence
<valorie> so.......
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
 * valorie is glad you aren't holding your breathe
<valorie> or you might become DarkBlueDuck
<DarkwingDuck> I revamped my blog with a new URL and everything. :D
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> link?
<DarkwingDuck> www.wonderly.com
<valorie> NICE
<DarkwingDuck> Now, I just need to start adding content.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> And I'll be golden.
<valorie> so does darkwingduck.org point to that?
<dpm> Quintasan, just ping me with your question any time, or if you are around, just grab me when you see me :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<valorie> good move
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> I'm keeping darkwingduck.org around for a while
<Quintasan> dpm: well, it's a little bit complicated + i don't want it to go public for now :P
<DarkwingDuck> YES! Nothing like attending UDS with Monty Pythons the meaning of life in the background
<Quintasan> Always look on the bright side of life~!
<bambee> hey
<shadeslayer> morning everyone ;)
<shadeslayer> session in #ubuntu-uds-jokai right?
<valorie> afaik
<valorie> and the subject is right
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> tazz: if you're there and can listen we're having an extended kubuntu packaging session in  #ubuntu-uds-jokai (and the icecast stream)
<yofel> though they're talking about finnish candy right now :P
<tazz> yofel: thats great!
<tazz> yofel: anyway i can download that?
<yofel> tazz: see the icecast stream in the channel topic
<debfx> the candy? :P
<udslogger> ScottK: ping
<udslogger> ScottK: we need another packaging session
<ScottK> OK.
<udslogger> barely get through patch review
<ScottK> What for?
<ScottK> Ah.
<udslogger> well
<ScottK> Please make a spec and point me at it.
<udslogger> oh
<udslogger> ScottK: we could use the council session maybe
<udslogger> or lets make a spec ... more time = good ^^
<udslogger> ScottK: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-packaging-three
<valorie> y'all didn't get through because you talked about candy for half the session
<JontheEchidna> finnish candy!
<ScottK> udslogger: Accepted.
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> I got none, so I can complain
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> too tired to stay up for any more sessions, although there are some interesting ones ahead
<valorie> niters all
<ScottK> udslogger and DarkwingDuck: Your sessions are scheduled now.
<DarkwingDuck> thank you ScottK 
<DarkwingDuck> I'll do my best to lead again remotly
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Desktop Track?
<ScottK> Yes
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Thank you kindly sir. :)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: looks like I'm not going to be able to ask any questions :(
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: about what
<JontheEchidna> debdelta, it will really need to be implemented in APT before QApt/Muon can use it
<JontheEchidna> what we're discussing now is lower-level than apt
<Quintasan> I noticed
<Quintasan> Tell them that
<JontheEchidna> there's a GSoC project for integrating debdelta in to libapt-pkg
<Quintasan> Volunteer for it
<JontheEchidna> I wanted to know what changes I'd have to make to QApt to support this, but it looks like it's not at this stage yet
<JontheEchidna> like, will I have to use something different than pkgAcquire?
<Quintasan> wut, it's only for upgrades
<Quintasan> care about upgrade part, not for installing new pacakges :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: pkgAcquire is the class for getting package archives, no matter if it is a new package or an upgrade
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: where are ye?
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: the debdelta talk in mikszath
<udslogger> was it the boring?
<udslogger> cause it sure sounds boring
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: the debdelta talk in mikszath
<DarkwingDuck> Hey udslogger 
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> dammit
<udslogger> hello dearest DarkwingDuck
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: a totally boring talk on how the hacky .sh script that accomplishes delta-ness currently works
<DarkwingDuck> How is everything udslogger?
<JontheEchidna> http://debdelta.debian.net/
<JontheEchidna> wtf, connection fail
 * DarkwingDuck ponders
<yofel> jussi: poke, would getting #ubuntu+1 back by now sound reasonable? :P
<DarkwingDuck> My desktop is feeling a bit wooden... http://imm.io/5y5G
<JontheEchidna> !info accerciser
<ubottu> accerciser (source: accerciser): an interactive Python accessibility explorer for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.12.1-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1184 kB, installed size 4408 kB
<rbelem_> afiestas, ping
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: are we going to have the defaults selection session now?
<shadeslayer> in lehar ...
<yofel> I wonder how they could break icecast in a way that give a 5 minute lag on the streams...
<shadeslayer> heh:P 
<shadeslayer> yofel: anything is possible at UDS
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: our stream is down >.>
<maco> ssssssssilenccccccce doctor!
<vorian> ScottK: will there be a track for backports?
<vorian> and hello :)
<ScottK> vorian: Not a track, but we just had a session last hour.
<vorian> drats
<maco> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-uswlqnfWshw/TchD3_oCifI/AAAAAAAAFPM/sYYSlBahg1g/s1600/staring+contest.jpg  <-- off-topic but i know there's lots of Whovians here
<jussi> yofel: #ubuntu+1 is open again
<yofel> thanks!
<yofel> and I'm gone (battery empty)
<Daskreech> hi jussi
<jussi> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> How are you?
<tazz> JontheEchidna: stop moving so much :p
<shadeslayer> jte is displaced in space and time 
<JontheEchidna> the wifi connection is
<JontheEchidna> gonna go eat
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: http://i.imgur.com/NcsJc.jpg
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-11
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: are you just bouncing or, are you around?
<Quintasan> \o
<JontheEchidna> DarkwingDuck: connection was bouncing while I was asleep
<Riddell> bambee: are you about for the session in an hour?
<DarkwingDuck> jtechidna: you about?
<JontheEchidna> DarkwingDuck: yup
<udslogger> oggy oggy oggy
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: correct me if I'm off at all with this.... http://www.wonderly.com/2011/05/muon-kde-package-manager-and-software-center/
<JontheEchidna> there's nothign like the smell of kernel panics in the morning
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<JontheEchidna> DarkwingDuck: looks accurate
<JontheEchidna> publicity++
<jussi> shadeslayer_: wakey wakey!
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: I have not figured out the useage for the cli part of it yet otherwise I would have added that.
<jussi> or any packagers about that could throw something into a PPA? (its packaged in a private repo for lucid, I need natty)
<jussi> http://icanblink.com/
<jussi> aww
<bambee> morning
<JontheEchidna> o/
<ScottK> Would someone please merge avogadro?
<ScottK> There's a backports request for the new version and (of course) we need to get it into one-eye-ric first.
<valorie> ScottK: Jono just gave you major public props
<valorie> in the Comm. roundtable
<valorie> since you are awesome, basically
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<valorie> I love when our team members get kudos!
<bambee> go to #ubuntu-uds-tohotom :P
<ScottK> valorie: He did?
 * ScottK heard from lex79 via email.  He'll be back ~soon.
<bambee> actually all kubuntu developers can commit to the kcm-userconfig repository ?
<valorie> scottk, he was describing how people are chosen for UDS
<valorie> you were mentioned as one person always picked because of so many good comments from the engineers
<valorie> THE one person, at least as an example
<bambee> Riddell: the whiteboard has been updated ;)
<ScottK> valorie: Thanks.
<Riddell> bambee: has it?  I don't see a change on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-userconfig
<bambee> Riddell: you don't see the whiteboard ?
<bambee> wtf ?
<jussi> I see items on the whiteboard here? Riddell has a cache issue? 
<jussi> However I hve no idea what was there before
<Riddell> it just says "Get it into KDE, KAuth backend, ldap backend" which is what it said before
<jussi> whiteboard has: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606057/ 
<bambee> exactly
<bambee> Riddell: as jussi said, you've probably a cache issue... (try with another browser)
<yofel> Riddell: are you looking at the description or the whiteboard?
<Riddell> yofel: aaah
<yofel> ^^
<jussi> :D
<Riddell> scrolldown helps
<Riddell> ok thanks bambee
<bambee> :)
<jussi> should I deliver Riddell a cofffee? :D
<bambee> +1 :P
<bambee> Riddell: all kubuntu devs (who get access to git.k.o) can commit into the repository ?
<Riddell> bambee: yes, that's a key feature of KDE, anyone with an account can commit anywhere
<Riddell> (except website and a couple of other areas)
<bambee> ok, perfect!
<bambee> :)
<JontheEchidna> some space-saving changes Aurelien and I came up with yesterday: http://i.imgur.com/Ktny6.png
<JontheEchidna> much less chrome: http://www.wonderly.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/muon-package-manager.png
<bambee> Riddell: so feel free to the commit the fix about the typo :)
<Riddell> bambee: I did
<Riddell> it's in a KAuth branch
<Riddell> it took three people to help me commit it
<Riddell> did i mention I don't like git?
<udslogger> jussi: http://devel.ag-projects.com/repositories/python-sipsimple/patches/
<udslogger> can you pleaes find something different
<bambee> Riddell: lool
<bambee> :D
<udslogger> this thing is just grossing me out
<jussi> udslogger: :(
<jussi> udslogger: you just got talked about because you made some blog post about integrating khelp and web or something? 
<udslogger> jussi: yes
<jussi> you could come join us in the docs session in jokai
<udslogger> jussi: should I be swtiching rooms? cause it is a bit boring here 
<bambee> Riddell: you're just familiar with bzr but git rocks !
<DarkwingDuck> It's interesting in the doc session
<jussi> udslogger: join us :) 
<udslogger> jussi: gee, other side of the flipping hotel
<udslogger> ...
<udslogger> meh.
<jussi> LOL
<jussi> come anyway
<jussi> its not _that_ far
<DarkwingDuck> It's bouncing and it's lagging again I think.
<jussi> udslogger: are you comig?
<jussi> he is here!!
<DarkwingDuck> Whois the chick that is talking?
<valorie> the chick?
<valorie> in the GLES session, is anyone there to discuss Kwin?
<valorie> these seem like very thoughtful people
<valorie> impressive after the U1 team
<JontheEchidna> yes, Quintasan, Riddell and myself are in here
<JontheEchidna> harald was but he left
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> haven't heard your voices
<Quintasan> They did not even remotely touched KWin
<JontheEchidna> they've been droning on about compiz
<valorie> bring it up!
<Quintasan> When they start talking about KWin we can actually ask something :P
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: this is why I want to take a different approach for help.kubuntu then the help.ubunut side of things.
<JontheEchidna> looks like they're wraping up compiz
 * valorie pokes 'em
<Quintasan> yofel: It's either my internets or your core is going apeshit all of sudden
<JontheEchidna> agateau: this looks much better, thanks for the suggestions: http://i.imgur.com/c0ph2.png
<yofel> I blame you
<Riddell> I still say the Section: field is such a bad way or organise anything
<bambee> JontheEchidna: congrats for muon btw :D
<JontheEchidna> debtags are probably superior
 * udslogger has an insane headache
<udslogger> in me head
<udslogger> I think it is doing the exploding
<Quintasan> cool story uds
<Quintasan> udslogger: 
<Quintasan> :D
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: are you still in doc session?
<udslogger> yes
<udslogger> with me headache
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: I'll try not to make our doc session tomorrow so bloody dry. :)
<udslogger> oh c'mon
<udslogger> it is cool, I could like sleep
<udslogger> that would be nice
<udslogger> actually
<udslogger> jussi: !
<jussi> rock on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: sup dawg?
<jussi> hahah
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: finally got to kwin in here
<udslogger> lol
<jussi> hey, anyone coming to the blind thing tonight? they have some places leftover still
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: are they making babies with kwin or something
<JontheEchidna> we're talking about action items for gles in oneiric
<jussi> if anyone wants, let me or pleia2 know
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: so is linaro doing kwingles?
<udslogger> cause you know, all the work we do not need to do equals time we can spend on .prn or something
<DarkwingDuck> Well, that was a good session for me because as we build kubuntu stuff I have a base of what do to and what not to do.
<valorie> I've started sneezing, so I've taken the nyquil
<valorie> and will fade for the night
<valorie> my grand plans for attending all sessions ......
<valorie> shrunken
<mfraz74> I'm having trouble running gtk-gnutella on a new install of Kubuntu 11.04 if the them is set to oxygen-gtk but works fine with qtcurve
<mikisid_> hi ppl
<mikisid_> i got problem with my kubuntu 11.04
<mikisid_> whan try to resize window
<yofel> system freeze when you resize konsole?
<mikisid_> look like 2093847293847 dots on my screan
<mikisid_> nop
<mikisid_> anythink
<mikisid_> whan try to resize
<mikisid_> and not freez
<mikisid_> like driver broke
<yofel> odd, we have a known issue with nvidia + konsole + xserver 1.10 + resizing, but that seems to be limited to konsole
<mikisid_> but whan play movie in full screan its ok
<mikisid_> i can watch
<yofel> I would file a bug against the driver
<mikisid_> and i install binary driver
<mikisid_> from nvidia site
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: Yeah, I noticed that with konsole and resize as well... 
<yofel> yeah, that's but760632
<mikisid_> ill not gat freez system just 293847293847 dots on my screan
<yofel> bug 760632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<yofel> mikisid_: well, it's not only a freeze but screen corruption too in some cases
<mikisid_> lol i cant reed that now
<mikisid_> :D
<yofel> anyway, if you used the driver from the nvidia site use the nvidia-bug-report.sh that's shipped and file a report in their linux forum
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: I nothing useful to add except it does it with 11.04 64bit
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: it's a known issue (to nvidia too)
<mikisid_> lol what to do now
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: Yeah, i'm reading that... But, why did it only just show up in 11.04? 10.10 was fine
<mikisid_> i cant use system
<yofel> it's a combination of nvidia 270 + xserver 1.10 that's causing it
<yofel> mikisid_: remove the nvidia driver then and try nouveau
<DarkwingDuck> Hmmz.
<yofel> it's a driver issue
<mikisid_> ok
<mikisid_> but i can ply all my movies normaly
<mikisid_> in full scran
<mikisid_> dont got any issue
<yofel> well, it breaks kwin, not the video playback
<mikisid_> oh yea
<mikisid_> :D
<DarkwingDuck> I have no other issues with nvidia though.
<yofel> you should have some NVRM errors in dmesg though if you have the same issue
<yofel> me neither, and since I don't use konsole much (and don't resize it) it works fine for me
<DarkwingDuck> i actually use it quite a bit till I find a better terminal app
 * yofel uses yakuake and never resizes it
 * DarkwingDuck is going to try yakuake
<yofel> drop-down terminal using konsole kpart
<mikisid_> just to removie all nvidia binary package and sat nouveau
<mikisid_> ?
<yofel> mikisid_: let's move this to #kubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: okay, I'm sold.
<yofel> ^^
<DarkwingDuck> It's actually quite nice.
<mikisid> lol with nouveau driver cant gat desktop effects :D
<mikisid> look like thats drivers problem
 * yofel wonders if he reinstalled the X packages as he told him..
<shadeslayer_> <Riddell> did i mention I don't like git?
<shadeslayer_> of course he doesn't :P
<yofel> so, let's see what's left to listen to today..
<yofel> where did the ubiquity session move to o.O?
<yofel> guess I'll listen to apport and prelinking then
<udslogger> afiestas: bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kdelibs/ubuntu kdelibs
<udslogger> afiestas: essentially replace kdelibs with other upstream names for packages
<udslogger> then you can find the patches in kdelibs/debian/patches
<udslogger> afiestas: usually kubuntu packages have a kubuntu_ prefix, those that do not are from debian
<Quintasan> udslogger <----- stupid
<udslogger> afiestas: code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers
<jussi> udslogger: ping
<jussi> udslogger: where is you? 
<udslogger> jussi: next to Quintasan and JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> in the lobby
<jussi> and that would be where? 
<jussi> oh
<Quintasan> jussi: in Lobby
<jussi> Im coming out. 
<JontheEchidna> o god, hide
<JontheEchidna> ;-P
<bambee> yofel: ubiquity session moved to tomorrow at 17:05
<afiestas> udslogger: http://www.afiestas.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/actionSearch.ogv
<yofel> bambee: thanks
<bambee> yofel: ;)
<bambee> can we upgrade to oneiric btw ? I mean, some packages have been uploaded already ?
<yofel> sure, go to /etc/apt/sources.list and s/natty/oneiric/
<yofel> no other way till alpha1
<bambee> ok
<yofel> but there's not much point to upgrade from our point of view anyway (at least for the next 2 weeks)
<yofel> I did and have a ton of held packages
<bambee> wow 261 updates o_O
<bambee> yofel: I wait until the alpha1, I think
<bambee> or until it's required for us
<jussi> http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-arm-innovation
<bambee> jussi: currently there is a session about that ?
<sheytan> Unity in Kubuntu - yupieeeeeee!
<yofel> yeah, blame udslogger
<sheytan> udslogger you made my day! :)
<jussi> bambee: an informal unplanned session
<bambee> ohh
<jjesse> what?  unity in kubuntu?
<jjesse> so from udslogger's facebook Kubuntu is switching over to Unity, if this is true can someone please explain why?  why would we move so far away from KDE
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: it was a joke from one of the sessions.
<jjesse> yay
<DarkwingDuck> We were talking about defaults.
<DarkwingDuck> Staying with Rekonq ect
<jjesse> i saw that muon is going to be default
<jjesse> which means i need to finish the help doc
<jjesse> for JontheEchidna
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: youre working on the muon doc?
<jjesse> i've started one
<DarkwingDuck> tomorrow (Tonight here in the states) We are having a documentation review/plans
<jjesse> what time?
<DarkwingDuck> one sec, lemme double check
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck https://code.launchpad.net/~jjesse/muon/doc
<jjesse> just started to work on it again
<DarkwingDuck> 2am california time
<jjesse> argh that would be 5am my time?
<jjesse> might be able to do it as i'm on the road
<DarkwingDuck> it's amost 7 my time so it's almost 10 there?
<jjesse> yeah i'm 3 hours different
<jjesse> its 9:53am
<DarkwingDuck> me nods
<DarkwingDuck> yeah, so it starts at 5a your time.
<jjesse> ouch i'll try to set my alarm
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> I've been doing the graveyard thing.
<jjesse> nice
<DarkwingDuck> It's been good. 
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I can always call you :P
<jjesse> so anyways i need to figure out how to document muon and get it into the project
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<jjesse> then we can just reference that in the kubuntu-docs section
<DarkwingDuck> I think...Why don't we just put what we need in teh manage-software section?
<jjesse> because if you go to help -> muon or help -> whatever the manual is missing
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh, THAT manual
<jjesse> yup
<DarkwingDuck> I'll take care of the muon part in teh kubuntu-docs
<jjesse> ok
<afiestas> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/60919
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: how long has it been since the manuals were reviews?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: or is that a upstream issue?
<afiestas> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/60925/
<jjesse> upstream but i don't know how many manuals are currnet for kde 4.X or wahtever we are on
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: there are sections for Muon Package Manager and Muon Software Center. they just are not populated.
<DarkwingDuck> Dammit... i think i need to start working on upstream documentation to get this shit right.
<jjesse> wait hold on, in my Natty box w/ muon installed when i go help -> and then the manuals for all of them they give me errors
<jjesse> are there actual manuals there?
<jjesse> currently have no memory left to power on anothe rvm
<DarkwingDuck> Under the khelpcenter the topics are there but, there is nothing inside of them.
<jjesse> yeah i'm trying to fill them out :)
<DarkwingDuck> That gets uploaded upstream correct?
<jjesse> correct, direct to muon
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: are you an upstream docs committer by any chance?
<jjesse> nope not yet
<DarkwingDuck> so when we lost nixternal we lost our access to upstream docs.
<DarkwingDuck> <censored>
<jjesse> hahah
<jjesse> you should just become
<jjesse> i've sent patches to kde-docs before
<jjesse> but don't have commit access
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I should... 
<DarkwingDuck> But, who else upstream does the docs?
<DarkwingDuck> AFAIK it's half dead.
<jjesse> it is
 * DarkwingDuck soghs
<jjesse> start emailing the kde-docs mailing list
<DarkwingDuck> *Sighs
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, we need the support badly.
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, well, that gives some more fun.
<jjesse> hope i didn't wreck your day
<DarkwingDuck> Naww
<DarkwingDuck> Just going to be a balancing act.
<DarkwingDuck> If only their damn docs were lincenced better.
<DarkwingDuck> Like maybe compatable with CC-BY-SA
<DarkwingDuck> But that was too much to ask for.
<jjesse> kde docs are stuck in a rut, i don't know if they have a good leadership
<jjesse> but if someone jumps up and takes control i'm sure they would respect it
<jjesse> code (docs) talk
<udslogger> mallard!
<shadeslayer> where's jte?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oi
<udslogger> oggy oggy oggy
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: bug 745127 ... which KIO flag do i set?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 745127 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Bogus file overwrite error" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745127
<shadeslayer> s/flag/transfer call
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: actually, I was concidering mallard if upstream would switch.
<shadeslayer> udslogger: do you haz neon stickers?
<DarkwingDuck> I want stickerz
<bambee> wtf ?
<shadeslayer> omg awesome google page today
<udslogger> shadeslayer: in my pants
<shadeslayer> udslogger: good
<shadeslayer> udslogger: i'd like to see it on your laptop
<shadeslayer> :P
<JontheEchidna> http://api.kde.org/4.0-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kio/html/namespaceKIO.html
<yofel> heh, google is funny indeed ^^
<DarkwingDuck> Damn the sun is bright.
<udslogger> googl0rd
<udslogger> shadeslayer: that would be difficult
<shadeslayer> why so?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you still reproduce bug 745127 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 745127 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Bogus file overwrite error" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745127
<shadeslayer> i can't on rekonq git
<jussi> hehehehhehe
<shadeslayer> udslogger: bug 643640 looks like a qt bug no?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 643640 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "rekonq crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidget::setAttribute()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643640
<shadeslayer> yep .. can't reproduce on rekonq 0.7 as well
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I can't reproduce it at the moment, but I don't recall if happened all the time or once in a while.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: looks like a KIO/kdewebkit bug to me, might have been fixed in subsequent releases
<ScottK> JontheEchidna mentions in the bug where it needs to be addressed, so maybe he can reassign it.
<shadeslayer> yeah ...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: did you see my kwin/opengl es spec?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: can you investigate bug 745127 further?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 745127 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Bogus file overwrite error" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745127
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I did not.  Please link me.
<JontheEchidna> I made it ~10 minutes ago: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-kwin-opengles
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * shadeslayer notes that both firefox and rekonq like to eat ramz
<DarkwingDuck> Hence why I use chrome
<shadeslayer> Chrome doesn't work for me all the time
<DarkwingDuck> i HAVE YET TO HAVE ANY ISSUES
<DarkwingDuck> Oops, caps lock fail
<shadeslayer> but then again i have 23 tabs open ... so thats something like 20 MB per tab ... chromium uses something like 17MB per tab
<DarkwingDuck> Then again... My laptop has 8 gigz of the ram stuff.
<DarkwingDuck> So I'm not too worried about.
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: there is a kio transfer in a piece of either the rekonq code or the kde webkit code that doesn't set a flag to automatically overwrite things
<JontheEchidna> I did post a link to the page where you wil find the flag
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: we need to schedule a meeting after UDS to figure out a good schedule for both of us for the docs and how we want to walk forward.
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: where? i don't see it on the bug report
<shadeslayer> oh on irc
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: we need more people... You and me plus the occational single person isn't fully cutting it.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: we need to come up with something
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway, i can't keep my eyes open. I'll catch you lot tomorrow.
<DarkwingDuck> Goodnight all.
<jussi> where is udslogger?
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: Budapest? :P:P
<jussi> bah
<DarkwingDuck> I'm thinking walkie-talkies for UDS-P
<DarkwingDuck> Or, GPS locaters
<DarkwingDuck> anyway, night.
<shadeslayer> OMG
<shadeslayer> udslogger: you look like persia in this pic http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150585375715182&set=a.10150584362205182.683334.821070181&type=1
<shadeslayer> that is persia right?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I accepted it for UDS.  It takes a while for it to show up in summit.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> BTW, I'm not feeling well, so I think I'm going to have to pass on the prelinking session.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://identi.ca/conversation/70803653#notice-73193209
<JontheEchidna> trololollolo
<ScottK> Sigh.
<shadeslayer> session in a couple of minutes
<shadeslayer> lul
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: udslogger makes it look like Kubuntu is moving to unity instead of unity-2d :P
<shadeslayer> ugh ... b.k.o is not working
<yofel> yeah, someone get udslogger something to drink, maybe he'll be able to talk sense again then
<nigelb> udslogger: love your question ;)
<nigelb> udslogger: I'm waiting for the answer to that one :D
<udslogger> me too, I have another session I should attend to ^^
<Riddell> rdieter: hi, do you know anything about prelink and its use in Fedora?
<bambee> Riddell: this morning you asked me about the gshadow file. Look at http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/4/html/Introduction_To_System_Administration/s3-acctsgrps-gshadow.html
<Riddell> thanks
<afiestas> udslogger: still on the lobby?
<afiestas> rbelem: piiing?
<mgraesslin> afiestas: how's uds?
<afiestas> mgraesslin: I'm enjoying it very much :p
<mgraesslin> I heard you all are using Unity, now
<afiestas> hehehe :p
<afiestas> just in case somebody still doesn't know, it was all a "joke"
<mgraesslin> noooooooooooooooooo :-D
<afiestas> mainly because Uubuntu is not a good name (instead of Kubuntu xD)
<afiestas> mgraesslin: we had some linaro demos using kwin with opengl ES
<afiestas> it was kinda working but crashing quite often, the guy said that it was because of drivers issues 
<mgraesslin> yes I have seen the picture in jr's blog post
<mgraesslin> kwin doesn't have crashers, so it has to be driver
 * mgraesslin is using GLES right here at the moment
<afiestas> going downstairs to see where the people are, brb
<mgraesslin> have fun
<moldy> hi
<moldy> i am running kubuntu 11.04 on a thinkpad t61p with an nvidia G84M graphics card. graphics performance for some operations (switching windows, scrolling) is very slow. i tried disabling desktop effects, which did not help. a search on launchpad leads me to believe that many people have similiar, but possibly not identical problems. can you provide any hints on how to debug this?
<moldy> when i switch window or drag them around or the like, i see that xorg's cpu usage goes up to about 80% or more
<moldy> vga relevant output of lspci -k: http://nopaste.info/52d0c0cf9c.html
<moldy> xorg log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606252/
<ulysses> udslogger: ping
<udslogger> ulysses: pong
<ulysses> udslogger: I'm going to Budapest tomorrow!
<udslogger> ulysses: yay
<ulysses> what?:\
<rbelem> afiestas, pong
<udslogger> ulysses: hooray
<udslogger> ah dang, martin left
<rbelem> udslogger, where are you?
<rbelem> :-)
<udslogger> rbelem: foyer
<udslogger> has anyone at uds seen persia by any chance?
<rbelem> udslogger, nope
<rbelem> udslogger, where is foyer?
<udslogger> rbelem: lobby
<udslogger> bar
<udslogger> oh, I think I hear persia
<udslogger> rbelem: where are you?
<afiestas> I'm on the room doing some hacking
<afiestas> ah, it may be time for a beer 
<afiestas> rbelem: beer time?
<rbelem> afiestas, balmer's session time
<rbelem> is the spelling correct?
<afiestas> http://xkcd.com/323/ :p
<Quintasan> oh god
<rbelem> i just got a kernel panic
<Quintasan> we just came back from royal spa, didnt we udslogger
<udslogger> Quintasan: where are thou?
<Quintasan> udslogger: in my rooms
<udslogger> grab yer latop and come to the foyer
<udslogger> we are doing the haxx0ring
<Quintasan> Foyer?
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> coming right away
<afiestas> see you in 5min
<Quintasan> Riddell: by the way, the dinner per diem is actually 5200 forints
<Quintasan> :)
<udslogger> rbelem: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-ballmers-peak
<ulysses>  5200 forint for a dinner?:o
<shadeslayer> udslogger: http://i.imgur.com/VGvcy.png 
<shadeslayer> and the add/remove buttons actually work and everything
<Riddell> ulysses: I'm told that forint is a currency not an obscure C++ keyword
<shadeslayer> hahaha ^^
<udslogger> shadeslayer: you are kidding, right?
<shadeslayer> udslogger: whut?
<shadeslayer> udslogger: what's the issue?
<udslogger> that dialog is flipping horrible
<shadeslayer> :'(
<shadeslayer> udslogger: whats the problem?
 * shadeslayer wanted it to be simple
<shadeslayer> udslogger: it starts out like this : http://i.imgur.com/rMGiY.png
<shadeslayer> omg its raining \o/
<ulysses> :(
<yofel> shadeslayer: share some, it's far too dry here :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: dude, you've not seen try till you've been in Delhi
<yofel> true ^^
<shadeslayer> temperatures around 40oC every day
<shadeslayer> s/try/dry
<yofel> I can live without that...
<shadeslayer> udslogger: you haven't told me why my dialog is horrible 
<shadeslayer> i shall pester you till you tell me
<Quintasan> wtf
 * yofel hits his router
<shadeslayer> ok guys, night
<yofel> gn
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-12
 * tazz gotta go sleep too...
<ulysses> morning people, still sleeping?:P
<ScottK> ulysses: Good morning.
<ulysses> good morning ScottK 
<ScottK> Hello.  So you are visiting us today?
<ulysses> yepp, bus starts at 6:50 to the train station, train at 7:45, arriving Budapest at 10:15
<ScottK> Great.
<ulysses> I go to the bus, see you later
<DarkwingDuck> Morning guys
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Riddell 
<Riddell> hola
<shadeslayer> Morning guys :)
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/clean-la.mk'
<ubottu> File /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/clean-la.mk found in gnome-pkg-tools
<JontheEchidna> bleh
<DarkwingDuck> Hey JontheEchidna 
<DarkwingDuck> How are you this morning?
<JontheEchidna> pretty good
<JontheEchidna> found a bug in a gstreamer package description, and I had to install gnome-pkg-tools to even do a debuild -S -sd
<debfx> JontheEchidna: you can use -nc once debuild supports it (devscripts >= 2.10.70)
<JontheEchidna> this is -nc for source builds rather than just binary builds?
<debfx> I  think it works for both
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> that would make things easier
<ScottK> That or just use dpkg-buildpackage which supports -nc since approximately forever.
<JontheEchidna> jussi: bad news, turns out your bug is a QApt bug after some serious digging. Good news is, I've most likely fixed it.
<JontheEchidna> DonKult told me in person that Julian Klode left a really nasty comment in the LP bug, so I am going to be a little troll and never touch it again, but the bug will be fixed
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: are you going to the upstream translations session?
<JontheEchidna> I'd sort of like to go to a different one, but we need somebody there
<udslogger> aye
 * valorie will be there remotely
<valorie> although no sound yet
<valorie> riddell is at least in the channel.....
<valorie> and on the etherpad
<Riddell> hmm?
<Riddell> I'm in launchpad translations
<valorie> JontheEchidna was eager that someone be there
<valorie> I'm there remotely
<JontheEchidna> I'm in the "Improve handling of release announcements in update-manager" session
<JontheEchidna> it also has a bit to do with l10n
<valorie> cool
<udslogger> ScottK: btw, b43 is the floss driver for broadcom, switching to bcmwl makes network work properly
<JontheEchidna> The way this discussion is headed I think that there may be some need for kubuntu representation
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: what session?
<JontheEchidna> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/foundations-o-update-manager-release-announcements
<ScottK> udslogger: That explains it then.  I'm using bcmwl.
<udslogger> *nod*
<udslogger> ulysses: are you at the u and d and s already?
<bambee> morning
<udslogger> jussi: do you think we can ever get the admins to ensure the font on the irc projection is not flipping small?
<udslogger> once again I am sitting in the back of the room and I cannot read fck
<jussi> udslogger: Im on it
<udslogger> jussi++
<udslogger> jussi: they should also create a setup-proceedings paper that includes "ensure font size is appropriate" ;)
<jussi> udslogger: where are you?
<udslogger> jussi: krudy... upstream translation import
<udslogger> hehe, the irc projection is being taken over by dialogs ^^
<valorie> my god that room is noisy
<afiestas> valorie: which one?
<valorie> krudy
<valorie> sirens and construction sounds
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> oh shit
<JontheEchidna> that's the unventilated room that must have the windows open to avoid heat stroke
<Quintasan> the Rodrigo I pulled off was longer I intended
<JontheEchidna> you only had 30 minutes when I saw you from the elevator, how long were you planning on?
<Quintasan> exactly this long
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> where are you now?
<JontheEchidna> I am in erkel listening to update-manager stuff and making sure that kubuntu doesn't get left behind
<JontheEchidna> others are in the upstream translation import session
<Quintasan> That's not relevant to my intrests
<ScottK> valorie: I'm in the translations session too and the window is open because the room is quite warm.
<Quintasan> docs review is relevant
<Quintasan> I'm going to show up there
<valorie> yes, me too
<valorie> going to try to stay awake for the council session
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: oh yeah, I was thinking you should go there :P
<udslogger> Quintasan: I dont even know what we do in the doc review session
<Quintasan> udslogger: And why else do you think I'm going to show up there instead Rodrigo'ing a little bit more?
 * udslogger pulled a rodrigo instead of having breakfast
<afiestas> I almost made a Rodrigo today :/ it cost me a little bit to waking up
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: Did jussi show you his Unity looking desktop?
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: he tweeted it
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<DarkwingDuck> I was reviewing open browser tabs and saw it again.
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: go look at his identica/tweets - on identica there is a huge crazy discussion :P :P
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: they might switch from the .txt release upgrade notes to a webpage from marketting
<JontheEchidna> so we need to make sure that we get attention
<udslogger> yeah, force ubuntu branding into kubuntu
<udslogger> hooray
<jussi> udslogger: ?
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: any reason for that?
<JontheEchidna> more l10n-able
<udslogger> jussi: if it is a webpage, the webpage will carry ubuntu branding
<JontheEchidna> plus dx doesn't think the current notes inspire people to upgrade
<udslogger> thus causing more brand polution
<jussi> who what? 
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: well, so they should create a simple markup :P
<udslogger> and then theme accordingly
<udslogger> + translating plain text ought to be easier than webpages, no?
<JontheEchidna> the current method for whatever reason doesn't have l10n
<udslogger> that does not mean that the method is bad though
<udslogger> just that the impl is limited
<JontheEchidna> here are the notes: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/foundations-o-update-manager-release-announcements/
<udslogger> lol
<udslogger> JontheEchidna: the first 3 paras are *exactly* what is solved by the existing l10n technologies
<valorie> blast and damn
<valorie> double sessions twice today
<valorie> I'm missing so much!
<udslogger> ScottK: would we actually want that?
<ScottK> I would have to be convinced.
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: pretty much it is the desktop/marketing teams' excuse to pimp out the release notes
 * JontheEchidna is in tas now
<valorie> I'm going there, but break is now, right?
<udslogger> rbelem: persia suggests you should attend the kernel verion and flavors session in krudy
<udslogger> since we might need a new kernel for tablets, if we get a device that is
<udslogger> if someone sees him plz fwd ^
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Docs stuff is in Tas?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yup
<Quintasan> omw
<JontheEchidna> I am now saying it is exactly 11:00 
<JontheEchidna> valorie, DarkwingDuck^
<DarkwingDuck> Yup... it was good. Almost no lag
<JontheEchidna> nice
<valorie> danke darling
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: /win 26
<DarkwingDuck> BAH
<bambee> have a good lunch :)
<JontheEchidna> udslogger: for your interest: bug 780971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 780971 in kdeedu (Ubuntu Oneiric) "openbabel (main) should not b-d on wxwidgets (universe)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780971
<udslogger> jussi: ping
<Riddell> ScottK: please approve https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-lightdm
<ScottK> Riddell: Done
<c2tarun> ScottK: I just got a mail from you about putting names forward for kubuntu-members. Can I put my name forward?
<ScottK> You have to be a kubuntu-member.
<Quintasan> c2tarun: we are voting for council members and to vote you have to be a kubuntu member
<c2tarun> ohh... (sorry I misunderstood)
<Quintasan> jussi: go to lobby for voucher
<debfx> Quintasan: kubuntu_17_enable_qtwebkit_for_qtassistant.diff shouldn't go upstream
<Quintasan> jussi: or meet me at lunch
<Quintasan> debfx: ddenis told us otherwise
<Quintasan> ask him not me
<Quintasan> im just pushing tem upstream
<debfx> Quintasan: they certainly won't accept it
<Quintasan> idont think i pushed it
<debfx> you added "keep it and propose upstream" to the whiteboard
<debfx> I'm not sure about kubuntu_29_egl_qglcontext_stubs.diff, afaik adding virtual functions is BIC
<ScottK> Riddell_: light dm is on the schedule now.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Work! | Merges https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | Oneiric open for development | UDS: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O | Council elections: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-May/005170.html
<ScottK> claydoh: Can you make some kind of annoucement about KC elections (see /topic) on Kubuntu Forums?
<ScottK> It would also be nice if someone with ops in #kubuntu added something there too.
<ulysses> ksmanis: kcm-grub2 is going to extragear?
<ksmanis> ulysses: it's being reviewed atm
<ulysses> I'm doing the Hungarian translation right now
<ksmanis> good
<ulysses> kcm-grub2 was updated today in Kubuntu 11.10, so I can see my translations to work
<Riddell_> seaLne: you've used the alternate CD before, if you have an opinion on if it should still exist there's a session in 40 minutes
<ksmanis> ulysses: btw there is already a hungarian translation
<ksmanis> by the hungarian kde translation team
<ulysses> I am the hungarian translation team ;)
<ksmanis> hah
<ksmanis> great
<Quintasan> jussi: PING
<jussi> Quintasan: what?
<Quintasan> jussi: Where are you?
<jussi> plenary?
<Quintasan> jussi: raise your hand
<jussi> no.
<Quintasan> lol
<jussi> center, slightly left of the horizontal aisle
<jussi> why do you need me? 
<jussi> where are you? 
<Quintasan> jussi: next to last exit on the back of the room
<seaLne> Riddell_: currently i don't think you can do encrypted disks with the live cd?
<Quintasan> jussi: I want to give you voucher before I lose it
<udslogger> Quintasan: did I win anything yet?
<udslogger> oh
<udslogger> and where do I get le voucher?
<udslogger> oh
<Quintasan> jussi: poke udslogger to get his too because he was too lazy
<Quintasan> oh
<udslogger> and where is emmit
<udslogger> oh
<udslogger> and where is denis?
<Quintasan> udslogger: Go to confenrence desk ie. where ladies are giving out Qt stickers
<jussi> im 2 exits in front of you
<seaLne> Riddell_: but yeah my uses apart from encrypted disks would probably be limited these days
 * udslogger needs coffee as he has le spellling issu0r
<udslogger> Quintasan: meh. I am downstairs
<udslogger> jussi can pick it up :P
<Quintasan> udslogger: get voucher for jussi
<udslogger> Quintasan: did i win anything yet?
<Quintasan> I either missed announcement or they are going to announce it at the end
<udslogger> zomg that is evil
<udslogger> if the talks where even interesting and stuff
<Quintasan> udslogger: For denis, #qt-labs
<Quintasan> ddenis :P
<Riddell_> seaLne: what else did you need it for?
<Riddell_> LVM?
<Quintasan> udslogger: ohshi-
<Quintasan> udslogger: the prizes were for Linaro guys, not for us :S
<udslogger> lolwut?
<udslogger> terribly eval
<seaLne> Riddell_: yeah basically any non plain disk management stuff
<seaLne> Riddell_: in the past it was also the only way if you had a proxy
<c2tarun> I got this error while compiling telepathy-chat-handler. http://paste.kde.org/62815/ can anyone please help
<udslogger> DarkwingDuck: council!
<DarkwingDuck> udslogger: thanks for the vote of confidence.
<maco> seaLne: a session this week was on adding LVM support to the Live installer. which apparently i will need to figure out how to do because i said "yes" when asked to be kubuntu-installer-person this time
<maco> (ohgodsohgods)
<fregl> hi distro people, does this sound like an ok solution to enable accessibility on the fly? https://live.gnome.org/Hackfests/ATK2011/Agenda/EnablingAccessibilityProposal
<fregl> names and details are up for debate of course
<seaLne> maco: will encrypted support also be added?
<shadeslayer> udslogger: ubiquity is all pyth0rn right?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yes
<yofel> how did the alternate session go?
<udslogger> alternate is le dead
<fregl> udslogger: soon it's Randa time, you know what that means, right?
<udslogger> fluff!!!!
<fregl> omg!!! :D
<yofel> k, I'm not much of a d-i fan anyway, except that ubiquity is still lacking stuff
<udslogger> fregl: somehow that topic creeps up once a day here :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok, i
<shadeslayer> erm
<udslogger> also plasma-netbook is crapz because it does not apply fluffy theme for some reason
<fregl> udslogger: poor you
<udslogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i'm thinking of working on the networkmanager stuff for the Kubuntu Ubiquity installer
<fregl> udslogger: poke ddenis from me
<udslogger> I shall do so
<udslogger> fregl: did you see our kubuntu unity prototype?
<fregl> udslogger: no, didn't really
<udslogger> zomg
<fregl> too bad these events are all at the same time
<fregl> but gnome+mozilla accessibility people are cool
<shadeslayer> fregl: he leaked them KDinty pics
<udslogger> fregl: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/11/plasma-desktopgp1838.jpg
<j1mc> could someone who sees apachelogger around uds make sure that he talks to j1mc? (the docs guy)?
<fregl> haha
<udslogger> j1mc: where are you?
<udslogger> been looking for you all day
<j1mc> our sessions overlapped today, and i didn't get to see the kubuntu docs thing
<udslogger> actually I have a session in a bit
<j1mc> udslogger: i'm in the IRC council mtg
<udslogger> j1mc: do you have time after sessions?
<j1mc> yes, when would you like to meet up?
<udslogger> any time you want, I do not need dinner ^^
<j1mc> :)
 * j1mc looks at my schedule
<j1mc> udslogger: i'll join your next session, and we can talk afterwards
<udslogger> j1mc: okies, awesome
<shadeslayer> !search glibconfig.h
<ubottu> Found: 
<shadeslayer> !find glibconfig.h
<ubottu> File glibconfig.h found in ats-lang-anairiats, libglib2.0-dev
 * j1mc waves at udslogger 
<maco> seaLne: that's a pretty common reason to use LVM, so i would imagine so
<j1mc> udslogger: i have to write up some stuff, so will be down in the non-smoking section of the lobby.
<udslogger> j1mc: ok
<Riddell_> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/63127/
<maco> Riddell: are they looking for a program to teach Xhosa? maybe Parley?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<fregl> nice
<fregl> who wouldn't want their daily dosis of xhosa
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: i just talked to the guys who wrote plasma kparts and they said it should be possible
<shadeslayer> ( embedding KNM KParts in the installer )
<jtechidna> cool
<afiestas> rbelem: Quintasan aRRRRRm rum rum rum 
<afiestas> udslogger: rum?
<afiestas> rbelem: udslogger Quintasan rum?
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw, with delay, but I did a bit of kdepim testing. Both versions seem to work fine, but you don't have the same opinion what files are supposed to go where:
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/korganizer_4%3a4.5.95-0ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/korg-journal.png', which is also in package kjots 4:4.5.95-0ubuntu0~ppa1
<allee> active
<allee> anyone working on plasma-active pkgs or had a look how much work it would be? 
<yofel> don't think so, esp. since most folks are at UDS this week
<yofel> iirc there was some talk about it though
<allee> yofel: ok, thx!
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-13
<vorian> who let the dogs out
<valorie> looking over tonight's sched, I see no Kub. sessions
<valorie> is this because udslogger is leaving the event early?
 * valorie is listening to past sessions
<DarkwingDuck> Only thing I'm doing at UDS today is the closing speech
<DarkwingDuck> Tomorrow morning.
<DarkwingDuck> I have LOADS to digest and get in a plan
<valorie> well, I always like the community roundtable
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> I'm just not going to stay up tonight. I have stuff I have to take care of tomorrow morning.
<DarkwingDuck> I need to sleep tonight.
<valorie> if there are no kub sessions, I'm sleeping too
<DarkwingDuck> LD
<DarkwingDuck> XD
<valorie> this has been difficult
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah it has.
<DarkwingDuck> I need to talk to Harald at some point though
<DarkwingDuck> I want to watch/listen to the closing remarks and find out when/where UDS-P will be
<valorie> Orlando, I believe
<DarkwingDuck> I think so too.
<DarkwingDuck> Same place and I'll be there. :D
<valorie> oh, there is a Kwin and OpenGL session
<DarkwingDuck> I listen to the recording.
<DarkwingDuck> I made all the sessions I wanted to get to.
<valorie> oh, and Remove HAL from archives
<valorie> sucks that people aren't able to use their USB devices correctly
<valorie> not staying up for it though
<valorie> Kubuntu LightDM?
<valorie> I was just reading about lightDM on the kdeplanet
<valorie> and it didn't sound so good
<claydoh> ScottK: very belated pong: i will post on kfn about the elections
<claydoh> ScottK: should I direct folks to the kubuntu-devel list as in the announcement?
<claydoh> ScottK: topic in  #kubuntu edited, kubuntuforums posted as well
<claydoh> hope everyone is having a blast at uds!!!
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh: I wish I was there.
<ScottK> claydoh: Thanks.
<ScottK> valorie: There is a spec for hal removal.
<ScottK> valorie: afiestas has reviewed the light dm code and says it's pretty good.  We'll discuss.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'll listen and learn
<Quintasan> udslogger: ping
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: are you after breakfast?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<JontheEchidna> in the non-smoking lobby behind a pillar
<Quintasan> Oh, cool, I assume we don't have session in the morning?
<JontheEchidna> not the first session, no
<JontheEchidna> There is KWin and OpenGL ES later
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: behold, I'm coming over there then
<abkde> any rekonq developer here?
<valorie> abkde: you might find them in #rekonq , or #kde-devel
<abkde> valorie, oh, thanks
<valorie> lots of our devels are at UDS right now
<valorie> and it's the final day of sessions
<valorie> so you might have much better luck upstream
<abkde> valorie, isn't here #kde-devel?
<valorie> no, this is kubuntu-devel
<valorie> for kubuntu development issues
<abkde> yeah, you're right
<valorie> most applications are developed in KDE itself
<abkde> my fault
<valorie> and you'll find lots of overlap, of course
<abkde> I'll try #rekonq for now...
<valorie> good luck!
<Quintasan> \o/
<jtechidna> Quintasan: text apachelogger and tell him that I'll be going in a bit and he needs to get his stuff from the table
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: done
<JontheEchidna> thx
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: you're heading for airport in 15 minutes?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<Quintasan> cool, will meet you at lobby
<JontheEchidna> I'm right next to the stairs in the smoking lobby
<Quintasan> coming
<jussi> Quintasan: ping
<Quintasan> jussi: pong
<jussi> lol, a bit delayed there :P
<ScottK> Quintasan: Are you online.
<ScottK> jussi: Are you online?
<jussi> yes
<ScottK> Is afiestas with you by chance?
<jussi> no
<ScottK> If anyone sees afiestas, ask him to find me please.
<Quintasan> ScottK: afiestas is giving lightning talk right now
<Quintasan> oh god I'm last in queue and it's almost over -_-
<Quintasan> udslogger: no talk :/
<ScottK> Nevermind.  I found him.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I see.  Thanks.
<ScottK> see/saw
<udslogger> ScottK: I found your alex, come pick him up in room 20 kond
<ScottK> Thanks.  After this session.
<shadeslayer> !find EvolutionCalendarSource.h
<ubottu> Package/file EvolutionCalendarSource.h does not exist in natty
<shadeslayer> bleh
<dpm> Quintasan, I'm looking at what you mentioned to me re: Polish translation team membership. I can't see you in here though: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-pl/+members I thought you were already a member and your membership needed to be re-approved?
<Quintasan> dpm: My membership already expired :)
<dpm> Quintasan, yeah, but you should be listed under "Former members", that's what surprised me. But anyway, I've got all the info, I'll now try to contact TomaszD
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> dpm: cool, thanks
<dpm> Quintasan, ok, just e-mailed the team owner. Could you apply for joining the team in Launchpad, so that he can more easily approve you?
<Quintasan> yup
<Quintasan> dpm: well, it's Restricted Team, I need to have Tomasz to invite me to the team :)
<dpm> Quintasan, hm, yeah, good point, I've just noticed that. Ok, let's wait to see whether he can send a reply. I'll follow this up
<Quintasan> dpm: Thanks once more :)
<dpm> no worries :)
<arpan> j
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did you give a lightning talk?
<bambee> hi
<udslogger> good nite
<shadeslayer> udslogger: WHAT!!! it's just 7:30 over there
<shadeslayer> how can you sleep so early!!!!
<eMyller> hi fellows
<eMyller> anyone here using natty on a intel based chipset?
<eMyller> please tell me about your experience.
<maco> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-world-map.html Kubuntustan is rather far from the KDE Sea
<neversfelde> :)
<Tm_T> eMyller: I am at work, all works rather fine
<DarkwingDuck> What's up guys?
<yofel> eMyller: define chipset, my motherboar chipset works fine, the intel graphics in my netbook doesn't like natty
<yofel> hey DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Hows life?
 * DarkwingDuck is getting his wiki ready
<yofel> debugging neon :/
<DarkwingDuck> Oh joy
<DarkwingDuck> I'm about to start putting together my lists of todos for oneiric
<jjesse> hiya DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Hey jjesse 
<DarkwingDuck> I have lists and lists of Todo stuff for us jjesse 
<jjesse> yay
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: How much time are you going to have between now and OCtorber?
<DarkwingDuck> *October
<jjesse> depends
<jjesse> on the day/week/etc
<jjesse> srsly have no idea what now and october will look like
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<DarkwingDuck> Let me know if you get bogged down.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-14
<ybit> here we go.
<ybit> http://code.google.com/p/pam-face-authentication/
<ybit> Why isn't that in Kubuntu by default?
<DarkwingDuck> ybit: ping
<ybit> ping DarkwingDuck 
<DarkwingDuck> ybit: You have any luck getting the face auth working?
<DarkwingDuck> ybit: It fails when i try to log my face for the first time.
<ybit> DarkwingDuck: I haven't messed with it, I was just looking for something to do with opencv
<ybit> And someone beat me to my idea and then I wondered why it wasn't in kubuntu by default
<DarkwingDuck> ybit: It installs and PAM catches it...
<ybit> at the very minimum an option to enable it and then fetch the sources
<DarkwingDuck> However, it crashes when i try to record my face.
 * DarkwingDuck nods
 * JontheEchidna made it back home
<DarkwingDuck> Hey JontheEchidna 
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone busy? I've never tracked something like this down before in the source and finding out why something isn't working.
<DarkwingDuck> Has to do with Qt
<DarkwingDuck> and a program.
<DarkwingDuck> How do I track a segentation fault in a program?
 * Quintasan_ is at airport
<Quintasan_> JontheEchidna: Buy yourself a beer..oh wait :P
<DarkwingDuck> This is getting annoying.
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: What is?
<DarkwingDuck> darkwingduck@StCanard:~$ qt-facetrainer
<DarkwingDuck> Segmentation fault
<DarkwingDuck> darkwingduck@StCanard:~$ 
<DarkwingDuck> Now, I'm at a loss on how to track it down.
 * DarkwingDuck isn't a huge developer is this way
<Quintasan> check dmesg for some more info
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: and use gdb
<Quintasan> gdb <application>
<Quintasan> start and then it should try starting it up while it's hooked to a debugger, assuming you didn't strip debug info from the executable you should get some relevant output
<Quintasan> If I messed something up then excuse me as I'm drop-dead tired
<DarkwingDuck> It's cool.
<DarkwingDuck> I've never done this before and I needed to learn anyway
 * Quintasan is going to check-in his baggage
<DarkwingDuck> This is still greek to me LOL http://paste.kde.org/66457/
<valorie> these are the instructions we give out about using gdb to debug amarok: gdb = install amarok debugging symbols and gdb if necessary, then run: gdb --args amarok --debug --nofork, run, <wait for crash>, thread apply all bt
<valorie> works pretty well if you have debug symbols installed
<rbelem> ping afiestas 
<afiestas> rbelem: pong
<rbelem> afiestas, :-D
<rbelem> afiestas, como estas?
<afiestas> bem 
<afiestas> about to go to see the city
<rbelem> cool :-)
<afiestas> I've been pulling rodrigo's since 11:00 xD
 * afiestas was really tired :p
<rbelem> ahaha
<rbelem> afiestas, i woke up 8 am
<rbelem> afiestas, which time did you left the party?
<afiestas> going to eat something while the camera gets charged
<afiestas> don't remember, but it was late xD
<afiestas> like 3 or something
<rbelem> aeuhaeu
<afiestas> then I got to the new hotel and start hacking :p
<afiestas> brb
<rbelem> afiestas, the ballmers peak
<rbelem> afiestas, you charged until reach the peak, then started hacking :-D
<rbelem> afiestas, i'm hacking right now
<rbelem> afiestas, i started to create the KSambaUser
<rbelem> afiestas, to manage samba users creation, deletion and update
<rbelem> afiestas, it has to use kauth
<rbelem> afiestas, need root permission for that
<eMyller> Tm_T, yofel: sorry, got offline
<eMyller> about the "intel chipset"... i've got a netbook with an intel chipset; i've installed maverick first, and it was all smooth and perfect
<eMyller> the only bug on the graphics thing was the lazy rendering @ intel gpu with opengl
<eMyller> but now, with natty, it's being a pain :(
<rbelem> afiestas, after that i will fix the directory permission issue in KSambaShare
<eMyller> kded freezes, eating one of the cpus; the graphics are laggy and there are a few other annoying bugs, mostly related to kde daemon.
<yofel> yeah, my kded freezes are networking related and happen on a mobile connection loss, and yeah, I had to disable several effects to be able to even use kwin
<eMyller> yofel: same here; i'm using mobile connection through pppconfig because if something happens to the conn, i'm forced to restart my box in order to use it normally :(
<eMyller> maybe it's something with solid?
<bambee> hi
<yofel> I'm forced to use wvdial since NMs modem-manager can't use my mobile phone for some reason
<yofel> you can get kded somewhat back by killing the stuck one with kill -s 9
<eMyller> yofel: ye, but then every network device gets invisible/unusable, even if i bring kded back.
<yofel> true
<eMyller> yofel: have you tried modeswitch?
<yofel> no, wvdial uses my phone fine, so never had the need for it
<eMyller> yofel: after all, even if modeswitch could help you -- which probly would --, natty wouldn't let you anyway :P
 * eMyller went to remove kitten shitness
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how to add a text (message) inside a KDialog.
<c2tarun> ?
<afiestas> rbelem: I will use the plane hacking to fix (try to) all the remaining issues with lightDM + KDE
<afiestas> then I will probably go to release Kamoso 2.0 and BlueDevil 1.2
<rbelem> afiestas,  :-)
<rbelem> afiestas, you rock!
<afiestas> shit, the camera is almost empty 8% :/
<rbelem> afiestas, i'm leaving
<rbelem> afiestas, see you in orlando
<afiestas> rbelem: see you!
<rbelem> afiestas, nice to meet you
 * rbelem hugs afiestas 
<rbelem> :-D
 * afiestas hugs rbelem
<rbelem> bye
<bambee> c2tarun: http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKDialog.html
<c2tarun> bambee: thanks :) I figured I have to create a QLabel and then KDialog::setMainWidget(QLabel), it should work :)
<bambee> c2tarun: a kpassworddialog inherits from  kdialog and uses a text label with a lineedit. look at http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/kpassworddialog_8cpp_source.html to see how it works :)
<c2tarun> bambee: oh.. thats great :) thanks
<bambee> yw
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: no
<shadeslayer> don't do that
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: create a QWidget and parent layouts to that widget
<shadeslayer> then use setMainWidget on that widget
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: sorry, not getting. are you saying that I should setMainWidget(QWiget)?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> i'll show you what i did for KDE Tp .. hold on
<c2tarun> KDialog::setMainWidget(QWidget)??
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: KDialog::setMainWidget(QWidget)??
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=clones%2Ftelepathy-contact-list%2Fgarg%2Ftelepathy-contact-list.git&a=blob&h=30430e48ba78cb4ad302983d331408f7ca031708&hb=288d59980c4d9cdd5bcf499f573a0cefca09f74f&f=account-button.cpp
<shadeslayer> line 267
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: oh and don't try to set a Layout on a KDialog as well, it spits out warnings when you run your app, it recommends using a setMainWidget 
<c2tarun> sorry I am not able to understand what it is doing, I wanted to create a dialog with a Text Label in it and an ok, button. on Clicking ok I have to connect a slot. Here is what my dialog looks like http://imagebin.org/153296 and this is what exactly how I wanted it.
<c2tarun> well it looks like a cartoon though... :(
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: any suggestions how to make it look better?
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: a) use a QLabel
<shadeslayer> is that what you're using there?
<c2tarun> yup
<shadeslayer> okay thats good
<c2tarun> what else could I use?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: design it in QtDesigner and show me what you want it to look like ...real quick
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I dont know, but its looking like its not something standard dialog box. :( I mean it feels like something missing but I dont know what.
<c2tarun> well let me try in QtDesigner though
<shadeslayer> well ... its too small and there should be a close button as well ... and both of them should at the bottom left or something
<shadeslayer> sure
<c2tarun> ohh... yeah close button :| how could I miss that....
<shadeslayer> yeah don't manually add one tho
<c2tarun> actually I was trying to make some changes in telepathy-contact-list, if there is no account it will pop up a dialog with an option to create one account.
<shadeslayer> just use something like objName->setButtons(KDialog::Close);
<shadeslayer> righto
<c2tarun> yeah... sure
<shadeslayer> i think a check button that says "Don't show this warning again"
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: that great Idea  but how will I implement it?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: that great Idea but how will I implement it?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Shell_Scripting_with_KDE_Dialogs#Example_9._Sorry_level_message_box
<shadeslayer> you need that i think
<shadeslayer> just go through that page to see what you need
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I think Example 17 + a cancel button will do.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: but I dont know how to use Shell scripted dialogs :/
<shadeslayer> yeah so now you know what you need! :)
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: erm ... you don't need to ... just code it
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ohh... :) but still that brings me to same thing, I dont know how to implement "Don't show again" message, I mean how will I check that when next time I start telepathy-conta*** that message was checked.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: okay you can divide that dialog into a QVBoxLayout that has 2 QLabels + 1 QCheckBox + 1 QPushButton
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you'll need to look into how to write that into a config file
<shadeslayer> i haven't mastered that either
<shadeslayer> okay i've gtg ..cya laterz
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I read about KConfig but not quite got it ;( so I am dropping the plans for "Don't Show this again".
<Mamarok> hm, there is no announce for the Amarok 2.4.1 final version in the backports, some people continue to get the beta version apparently because there is no news since
<Mamarok> I guess that's because it was released the same day as KDE 4.6.3
<debfx> Mamarok: oh right, the old version is still in the beta backports ppa
<Mamarok> debfx: yes, that is not really a problem, the problem is there is no announce for the 2.4.1 final in the backports PPA
<Mamarok> so if people search for Amarok 2.4.1 in kubuntu.org they will only find amarok 2.4.1 beta1
<yofel> true
<yofel> Riddell is gone for a few days and we already lag with our announcements :/
<Mamarok> well, the person putting packages in the PPA should also do the announce
<yofel> not all of use have access to kubuntu.org. I know  that at least me and apachelogger do though
<yofel> let's see...
<yofel> debfx: no intention to put 2.4.1 final up for maverick? 
<Mamarok> hm isn't there one already?
<debfx> I'd rather have someone else who takes care of the announcements
<debfx> yofel: no
<yofel> well, I can do the announcement, I did the 4.6.3 one already
<yofel> k, then natty-only
<Mamarok> debfx: well, then hit on those who do have acces to kubuntu.org so the announces are made when you upload something :)
 * debfx nominates yofel for kubuntu.org announcement master :D
<yofel> sure, which reminds me that I need to subscribe to kde-announce... (hit apachelogger if I'm not present :P)
<debfx> bambee: what is libmygpo-qt doing in the beta backports ppa?
<bambee> debfx: Riddell said me to put it here :)
<bambee> even if it's not a beta...
<debfx> yofel: apachelogger? I fear that's wasted time ;)
<yofel> hahaha
<debfx> bambee: any idea why?
<debfx> which package uses it
<debfx> it's even newer than the version in the archive
<bambee> debfx: amarok uses it
<bambee> for the gpodder.net service
<Mamarok> oh crap, seems I missed to update my Kubuntu-membership last week, but I was moving house :(
<bambee> in 1.0.2-0ubuntu2: I just fixed the license and drop a file which was accidentally uploaded (debian-changes-1.0.2-0ubuntu1)
<Mamarok> udslogger: anything I can do about that? ^
<bambee> when I did it... it was too late to put it into archives
<yofel> Mamarok: http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<Mamarok> yofel: thanks a lot :)
<debfx> bambee: looks like that is in the archive as ubuntu1
<debfx> someone would have to file a MIR in order for amarok to use it
<bambee> debfx: ah! I put it in the beta backport ppa because amarok 2.4.1 beta1 was in this ppa and it needs this package. so instead of change the ppa dependencies I dit put it here :)
<Mamarok> it would make sens to put it in the backports PPA then
<yofel> bambee: doesn't change the fact that amarok doesn't actually use it
<yofel> a package from main can't depend on a package from universe
<bambee> I did not know that... o_O
<debfx> the version in the ppa used it
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: thats because universe isnt enabled by default right?
<debfx> that change wasn't in bzr though
<yofel> no, in PPAs you can use packages from universe, but no in the archive
<yofel> you need to file a MIR if you want to use it
<yofel> !mir
<ubottu> mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<bambee> I have uploaded this package mainly to make the amarok devs life easier. then if they plan to use this library to programme something or add features to the gpodder service they can use it.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: for some reason your email aliases are still functional ^_^
<shadeslayer> ( The email header shows your @kubuntu.org email alias )
 * bambee is upgrading to oneiric
<shadeslayer> :O
<yofel> bambee: join us in #ubuntu+1 then ^^
<shadeslayer> hmm ... i'm thinking of buying a pandaboard with GSoC moniez
<shadeslayer> then i can test some ARM ISO's :P
<tazz> o.O
<bambee> shadeslayer: omap4 <3
<yofel> I would be happy for some working instructions how to use an armel VM in qemu..
<shadeslayer> bambee: yeah ... as soon as i get some GSoC moniez :P
<bambee> it's expensive  ^^
 * udslogger notes that the entire kubuntu mobile userspace is unsupported on omap4 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: NEON problems?
<apachelogger> it is just unsupported
<shadeslayer> thats what i was looking into all day ....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> as none of the devs has an omap4 system to my knowledge there is very much unsupportedness occuring
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> well ... i'm planning to buy it, so i'll work on it
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> should you not be doing gsoc?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: after GSoC of course
<apachelogger> shouldn't you be continuing to mature telepathy after gsoc?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i haz 3 days of every week free for a year  
<shadeslayer> next year
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  i need to work on a project for my last year ... thinking of doing something kewl with the panda board
<apachelogger> define year plz
<shadeslayer> which involves KDE and Telepathy and stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: starting July 25th , 2011
<apachelogger> cause quite honestly I can imagine super cool stuff you could do
<shadeslayer> ooh
<apachelogger> none involves telepathy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do tell
<shadeslayer> well ... tell anyways
<apachelogger> sekrit
<shadeslayer> PM me? :P
<apachelogger> I just came home
<apachelogger> oh btw next uds is in the empire of obama
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where?
<shadeslayer> Florida?
<apachelogger> the empire of walt disney
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what does your sekrit plan involve anyways?
<apachelogger> a shitload of technology that is not yet created
<shadeslayer> yeah ... i'm definitely getting one then ...
<shadeslayer> even has a WWAN chip .... unlike the beagleboard
<bambee> apachelogger: Do many people work on ARM on upstream ?
<apachelogger> bambee: KDE upstream?
<yofel> considering how many build failures we have I doubt that...
<bambee> yup
<apachelogger> zero
<bambee> mhhh
<shadeslayer> we could try out plasma active and stuff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, please do
<apachelogger> and package
<apachelogger> or rather, package and please do
<apachelogger> package > trying > using > deploying ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: don't we built ARM packages already?
<shadeslayer> or are you talking about acive?
<apachelogger> active
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pingy
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I laughed yesterday. I saw an add for Warsaw that said that Poland was the cheap version of Europe :P
<JontheEchidna> (at the airport)
 * apachelogger invokes giggles
 * tazz giggles
<apachelogger> ScottK: kwin got a commit to make it work with raster in Qt
<bambee> shadeslayer: what's your gsoc project, btw ? :)
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone else have internal bluetooth?
<bambee> lovely http://paste.ubuntu.com/607495/
<bambee> the only one broken package :)
<DarkwingDuck> Do we have a Oneiric todo yet?
<apachelogger> one rather large blog post?
<apachelogger> or rather many short ones?
<apachelogger> or both?
<apachelogger> or neither?
<bambee> Caused by: java.io.FileNotFoundException: /usr/lib/libnss3.so => only /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss3.so exists o_O
<apachelogger> though it is not that bad I think
<apachelogger> bambee: do you haz prelink?
<apachelogger> also, your javar might be the broken
<bambee> apachelogger: you mean, prelink installed ? I don't think so...
<bambee> let me check
<bambee> it's not installed
<debfx> seems like java doesn't know about multi arch paths
<bambee> apachelogger: why are you talking about prelink ?
<debfx> bambee: bug #779174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 779174 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu) "package ca-certificates-java 20110426 failed to install/upgrade: fix path to libnss3 for multiarch" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779174
<bambee> debfx: thanks
<bambee> anything to package for oneiric ?
<apachelogger> bambee: cause prelink can cause that sorta shit
<bambee> ohhh
<bambee> ok
<apachelogger> bambee: you could pre-screen a WIP blog post for me
<apachelogger> tell me whether it should be split into multiple posts
<bambee> sure
<yofel> don't think anything to do other than the usual merge list from MOM, for the kde merges debian should get 4.6.3 out
<apachelogger> last thing I remember they claimed end of last week
<apachelogger> for .3
<yofel> well, they certainly don't have it out yet...
 * apachelogger needs to look over all uds sessions to compile the one-eye-rick todo
<apachelogger> yofel: ah, sry, next week
<yofel> ah k
<bambee> apachelogger: which blog post ?
 * apachelogger is listen to very loud music to prevent him from pulling a rodrigo :P
<yofel> great, 4.7 is due by then :S
<apachelogger> yofel: why did you not attend UDS btw?
<yofel> I didn't manage to free myself for a whole week? I did listen to some of the sessions
<yofel> I hope I can make it to Orlando (?)
<apachelogger> yofel: you better, or else... :P
<bambee> I hope I will be at the next one :) (I just need to improve my SO FRENCHY english)
<yofel> ^^
<bambee> ^^
<yofel> well, me too, I'm better at writing english than speaking it (lack of practice :P)
<apachelogger> oh, nevermind that, I also confuse the and le at times
<apachelogger> :P
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone else folloying the KDE Devel thread about Qt5 == KDE5?
<yofel> I've only read the first few posts, need to catch up
 * apachelogger hates them epic threads 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, just so you know ballmer is written with the 2 kl
<apachelogger> -k
<apachelogger> kubotu: google ballmer microsoft
<kubotu> Results for ballmer microsoft: 1. Steve Ballmer - Microsoft: http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/exec/steve/default.aspx | 2. Microsoft at 2011 International Consumer Electronics Show (CES): http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/events/ces/ | 3. Steve Ballmer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Ballmer
<apachelogger> there you goes
 * Quintasan got immediately captured by his friends upon arrival
<Quintasan> apachelogger: very late pong
<Quintasan> afiestas: +1
<Quintasan> rbelem: +1
<Quintasan> for hacking neat stuff even on plane
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> See you in like 7 hours
 * micahg waves to Quintasan 
<bambee> for the final amarok 2.4.1 http://imageshack.us/f/189/screenck.png/  :D
<yofel> nice desktop :)
<afiestas> omg, budapest is a beatiful city, /me love it
<valorie> shadeslayer: there was an offer of free beagleboards for GSoC students
<valorie> let me find it for you
<valorie> https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dEgyVDlZWVEzUjhKbTllNWxSQlYxQWc6MQ
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org/68137/ for the text of the email
<valorie> shadeslayer: ^^^^
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-15
<DarkwingDuck> Hey JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> hello
<DarkwingDuck> hows the transition back to normality?
<JontheEchidna> well, it's the weekend and I am now doing normal weekend things, so pretty ok I suppose
<DarkwingDuck> :) That's about where I'm at.
<DarkwingDuck> I tossed the email today for council
<JontheEchidna> cool, good luck
<DarkwingDuck> :) Up to the members to vote :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Great.
 * ScottK just got home.
<bambee> morning
<bambee> OH MY.... we cannot generate code from a kcfg in python ? o_O
<bambee> well, I found this tool http://gitorious.net/pykconfigcompiler. But there is any support on upstream...
<bambee> ooh I found
<bambee> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fmalcorps%2Fpykconfigcompiler.git&a=summary
<bambee> however, It's in scratch...
<apachelogger> pyth0rn ftw!
<bambee> so If I move kcm-userconfig into kdereview, it will depend on a project which is in scratch... lovely o_O
<apachelogger> then you might as well not move to kdereview as that is a showstopper
<bambee> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=130467628126714&w=2
<bambee> that's not what christoph said
<valorie> how was everybody's journey home?
<valorie> and how was your sister's wedding, apachelogger?
<apachelogger> valorie: that is before DS
<apachelogger> bambee: "If it has matured, it can be 
<apachelogger> moved to kdereview."
<apachelogger> if your code depends on code that is essentially non-existant from a maintenance POV, then it is not mature
<apachelogger> I mean, if you target extragear that *might* be fine
<apachelogger> but since the plan is to get userconfig to KDE you'd be bound by its release policy, thus the depended-upon thing also is bound by the release policy of KDE
<bambee> apachelogger: that's I said it will depend on code that is in scratch... so move my code into kdereview is not possible
<apachelogger> or the other way around really ^^
<apachelogger> you cannot release KDE with broken software ^^
<apachelogger> bambee: yeah, port to c++ :P
<bambee> apachelogger: don't tempt me, I am frustrated :P
<apachelogger> awww
 * Hobbsee waves
 * apachelogger hugs bambee and tries not to let a "told ya" slip out :P
 * Hobbsee is installing kubuntu-desktop again.  Looks shiny!
<apachelogger> uhhh, Hobbsee!
 * apachelogger hugs Hobbsee
<apachelogger> hellos
<Hobbsee> hey apachelogger :)
 * Hobbsee hugs back
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: how are you?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: pretty good :)
<Hobbsee> you?
<apachelogger> insanely tired from UDS :D
<Hobbsee> hehe, sounds normal
<Hobbsee> but not ubuflu'd?
<jussi> Hobbsee: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jussi> how you doing? hows married life treating you?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: no, never ever had that :P
 * apachelogger is one of the special few people that can sustain speed even after UDS :P
<apachelogger> valorie was quite shocked I believe
 * apachelogger wonders why it seems impossible for launchpad to send out mails that are easily filterable in gmail
<valorie> apachelogger is indeed made of iron
<valorie> very swift iron
<valorie> hi Hobbsee, nice to see you over here
<bambee> apachelogger: rhaaaa :P
<bambee> apachelogger: I never said you was wrong, I just say it's too long to rewrite it completly in cpp, If  all of the planned features must be done for oneiric... (keep in mind that I am alone on this project). Also the eternal question: why completly rewrite a working software?
<apachelogger> bambee: social reasons, maintenance reasons, requirements reasons, dependency reasons... :P
<bambee> right
<apachelogger> bambee: I am not saying it makes the most sense to do it, but there are certainly advantages from eliminating the python parts from the dependency stack
<apachelogger> and not because it is python, but because they add an intermediate layer between the c++ technology of kde/qt and the application
<apachelogger> whether the advantages from using python outweigh this is a question the maintainer has to answer :P
<bambee> the software was originally written in python, so it's not my own decision
<apachelogger> bambee: since you are the one maintaining it, it is IMHO
<apachelogger> ulysses: ping
<bambee> apachelogger: pykde restricts some features that I would add to userconfig... (like kauth and kcfg) , it's a good argument. The problem is, I am not sure to have time enough to rewrite it completly for oneiric. Also rewrite it reduces the maturity implicitly...
<apachelogger> bambee: if you manage to rewrite it for annoy-rick then we are good for LTS and that is what I care about in terms of maturity at this point
<apachelogger> another option would be to have the python version in one-eye-rick, but then I do not see the cpp version going into LTS exactly because of maturity
<apachelogger> bambee: what if you had more developers?
<apachelogger> maco: that accessibility mail is tldr;
<apachelogger> shortcuts are a tricky thing, the less you have global the better
<bambee> if some developers help me, it's possible, I think.
<apachelogger> valorie: ping
<valorie> apachelogger: pong
<valorie> now we're playing table tennis!
<apachelogger> bambee: you think? :D
<bambee> tsss :P
<apachelogger> rdieter: ping, does fedora have interest and cpp programmer resources to rewrite python user management software to cpp for inclusion in kde?
<Hobbsee> hey jussi, valorie 
<valorie> argh, 3am
<valorie> I need to shut down IRC or I'll never go to bed!
<valorie> niters all
<Quintasan> !@$#%^$#^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pogo
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I need your minion ^^
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> Let me handle that after I have my Sundayish family dinner
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why did you ping?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you have time to pre-screen a blog post?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: because you wanted something from me and I had no idea what could it be at that time
<Nightrose> apachelogger: how long?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think it was about your minon :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: rather short
<Nightrose> ok
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what do you exactly want from my minion?
<apachelogger> to write a kio slave for dlna using libdlna
<Quintasan> one has the skills but no time
<Quintasan> let me ask the rest
 * bambee is also looking for a minion, to programme in userconfig :P
 * bambee returns to his family dinner
<Nightrose> bambee: i might have a spare season of kde student if you are willing to mentor
<Nightrose> ^ same for any other nice project people are willing to mentor
<bambee> Nightrose: unfortunately I cannot, I am doing an internship :(
<Nightrose> ok
<bambee> I've no time enough to mentor someone all the time
<debfx> ScottK: why does quassel conflict with quassel-core? that seem unnecessary
<debfx> apachelogger: kubuntu council elections are every year
<apachelogger> oh true
<tsimpson> debfx: because the "quassel" package is client and core maybe, if you have quassel-core, you probably want quassel-client instead
<yofel> well, "quassel" is the monolithic client which has the core integrated
<yofel> *If* they don't share the same database it shouldn't be a problem to have both installed
<yofel> (except confusing people)
<debfx> tsimpson: that's not a reason to make them conflict
<debfx> they don't share the same database, quassel-core is a daemon that runs in its own user
<apachelogger> it might not be necessary any more
<apachelogger> IIRC quasselcore and quassel caused weird issues, though back in the days quasselcore was not entirely separated (config and data wise)
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> ScottK: What is the most simple app like sendmail? I need to make caff somehow send the signed keys and sendmail is not even trying to help me :/
<ScottK> debfx: When they were made to conflict, IIRC, it was actually necessary.  
<ScottK> Quintasan: Sendmail is approximately the most complicated choice you could possibly choose.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I find postfix quite easy to set up for this, but I'm also used to it.  That would be my suggestion, but I'm sure there are simpler ones that I'm not aware of.
<Quintasan> cool, I'd google for gmail relay for postfix then
<Quintasan> Thanks
<debfx> ScottK: ok, I'll remove it then
<ScottK> Quintasan: That's a reasonably common setup, so there should be how-to's on it.
<Quintasan> :/
 * Quintasan is wondering what the hell is he doing wrong
 * Quintasan imported all signed copies of his keys but they Signer name does not appear
<Quintasan> no matter what I do
<debfx> ScottK: the last two quassel versions aren't in the bzr repository
<shadeslayer> valorie: well .... i needed a PandaBoard because it has WLAN ....
<shadeslayer> and dual processors :P
<shadeslayer> PandaBoard is the next iteration of BeagleBoard with loads of improvement actually
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you think KDE will run properly with 512 MB
<shadeslayer> *MB
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> *MB's of RAm
<shadeslayer> keyboard fail
<bambee> shadeslayer: the pandaboard has not 1GB ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> bambee: bb has 512megs
<bambee> aaah
<bambee> bb
<bambee> ok
<bambee> :)
<shadeslayer> no point in asking for one if i can't run KDE on 512 MB of RAM :P
<bambee> I've 512MB of RAM on my toshiba ac100, it's a bit slow but it works :)
<shadeslayer> do you have kool graphics and stuff?
<bambee> I tested only with plasma netbook, I suppose it's better with plasma active
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> probably
<shadeslayer> but still no WLAN module :(
<bambee> ac100 is very very experimental actually, 3d effects don't work yet :\
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> the problem is that i'm getting a pb for twice the price here
<shadeslayer> costs ~7000 INR in the US and they're selling it for ~14000 INR here
 * apachelogger sings about headaches and ballmer's peaks and stuff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I shall blog me answ0r
<apachelogger> also I shall sing so everyone loves me
<apachelogger> row row row ye boat gently down the stream
<apachelogger> and if you see a one-eye'd-rick dont forget to scream
<apachelogger> ScottK: the workspace switcher breaks krunner
<apachelogger> when switching to netbook
<apachelogger> I have no idea why upstream thinks that one needs no krunner when plasma netbook is used, but I very much think it sucks
<JontheEchidna> debfx: http://i.imgur.com/XY7i8.png building a new house and I saw this outside
<JontheEchidna> 3 creepers plus a zombie
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which answer?
<apachelogger> 42
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Kubuntu on a beagleboard sound interesting?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i don't see shit
<apachelogger> perhaps
<debfx> JontheEchidna: heh, the zombies are harmless but creeper freak me out
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: or would you rather have Kubuntu on a pandaboard?
<JontheEchidna> eff: http://i.imgur.com/PyieD.png
<apachelogger> perhaps
<shadeslayer> lol
<JontheEchidna> (creepers explode)
 * apachelogger wonders whether his laptop is back from dell service yet
<apachelogger> I rather need me kernel sources
<JontheEchidna> behoild, intel graphics drivers: http://i.imgur.com/aMjVB.png
<shadeslayer> ouch
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> that is what you get for mocking the mighty intel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the only difference between the 2 boards is that the pb has a dual core processor, 1GB RAM and a WLAN chip and the bb has a single core processor, 512 MB RAM, and no WLAN chip
<debfx> I'm surprised minecraft even runs on intel
<shadeslayer> oh ... and it's OMAP3530 vs OMAP4
<JontheEchidna> X froze soon after :P
<debfx> JontheEchidna: that's why I've built http://i.imgur.com/iTCwb.png around my house
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: <apachelogger> that is what you get for mocking the mighty intel
<debfx> JontheEchidna: how well does it run on intel (except the freezes ;) )?
<JontheEchidna> I get pretty good FPS with these settings: http://i.imgur.com/X1S24.png
<JontheEchidna> it's a bit worse in very open spaces, but it's probably 20-30
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wah?
 * apachelogger blinks
 * apachelogger blinks some more
 * apachelogger faints
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<shadeslayer> oh yes! finally!!!
<shadeslayer> i succeed in making apachelogger faint
 * apachelogger concludes to not talk about arm boards with shadeslayer until shadeslayer read all about arm
<debfx> on radeon I only have ~15 fps
<JontheEchidna> is there a way to find out fore sure?
<JontheEchidna> oh, I also installed the optimine mod which helped a bit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also, IMHO the major difference between the two boards is that panda development is utter useless right now as there are only like 3 consumer ready devices on the market that use omap4
<shadeslayer> yeah
<JontheEchidna> wow, my graphics card really does *not* like it when I alt-tab away from minecraft for any extended amount of time
<debfx> JontheEchidna: pressing f3
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah .. i might just talk gibberish because of the mind numbing equations i'm going through
<JontheEchidna> aah, let me restart once again and I'll see
<shadeslayer> and the fact that my desk is filled up with books
<apachelogger> which equastions?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you are going to join and quit all the time again? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: huge laplace transforms and stuff ... control system engineering
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> excuses again
<ScottK> debfx: Sorry about that (quassel not in bzr)
<ScottK> If someone could verify the pending quassel SRU, that would help a lot.
<debfx> ScottK: I've done that already
<ScottK> Great.
<debfx> I wanted to suggest using the udd branch
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, installs and works fine
<debfx> but it is broken
<ScottK> I think udd is still too unreliable and immature for regular use.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Which workspace switcher?
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://i.imgur.com/mDGMK.png
<ScottK> apachelogger: How so?  Upstream problem in any case.
<apachelogger> it places a krunner.desktop with hidden=true in .kde/share/autostart
<apachelogger> ScottK: the upstreamness of the issue depends on the POV
<JontheEchidna> debfx: about 17-20 fps in a normal outside space
<ScottK> It's not a patch we have that does that, is it?
<apachelogger> as kubuntu netbook by default has a krunner, switching to plasma-desktop and back to netbook will not restore the original kubuntu-netbook behaviour
<ScottK> Upstream netbook has it too.
<ScottK> That's not a kubuntuism.
<apachelogger> don't think so
<apachelogger> as upstream you can only log into kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> plasma-desktop
<ScottK> The first run on netbook bits are distro changes.
<apachelogger> so the only way to switch to netbook is first install plasma-desktop, login, use that KCM and switch to plasma-netbook
<ScottK> The problem doesn't happen then?
<apachelogger> no, because the "default" upstream setup will then have no krunner
<apachelogger> so it is not really an upstream issue IMHO
<apachelogger> to resolve it at kubuntu level we either deactivate krunner by default or patch the kcm to not make krunner disappear
<apachelogger> (former would require release notes or we might end up with complaints)
<ScottK> OK.  Please make it so...
<apachelogger> ScottK: deactivate krunner?
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: what were your results from the session on Friday?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: kwin is awesome
<mgraesslin> yes we know :-D
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/desktop-o-kubuntu-kwin-opengles/
<apachelogger> (not yet cleaned up)
<mgraesslin> btw neither NVIDIA nor FGLRX support GLES
<mgraesslin> better said, they don't support EGL
<apachelogger> "support" as in "support" or "not working at all"?
 * apachelogger needs to cleanup the notes btw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wanna cleanup the notes/
<apachelogger> ?
<mgraesslin> let's say it like that: I did not find any information on how to get an EGL context on NVIDIA developer website
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<mgraesslin> the GLX driver supports GLES, but it seems like not EGL
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will it take time?
<ScottK> Actually krunner and netbook don't play together well anyway.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> no then
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: who cares about egl anyway :P 
<mgraesslin> my code does :-)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> we should switch to eggwm, I see :P
<mgraesslin> so above of EGL or GLX, there are the same code pathes
<mgraesslin> that is on NVIDIA it's like using GLES
<apachelogger> debfx: was it you who moved the bzr branches around?
<debfx> apachelogger: no, probably ScottK
<ScottK> Wasn't me.
 * ScottK blames Quintasan.
<yofel> actually it was me IIRC
<apachelogger> oh yofel 
 * ScottK reassigns blame.
<apachelogger> yofel: you might want to consider moving lp:~kubuntu-netbook/kubuntu-netbook/default-settings around too or so
 * apachelogger almost did not find that thing
<yofel> first time I see ~kubuntu-netbook o.O
<apachelogger> oh, also we did not change it to the new versioning scheme
 * apachelogger fix0rs away
<yofel> apachelogger: move it to ...? -members? Or should the core-devs have commit rights too?
<apachelogger> yofel: packagers
<apachelogger> IMHO everything in the archive should be in packagers, but that might just be my opionion
<apachelogger> bleh
<apachelogger> even branching kds takes forever
<yofel> well, sounds reasonable, moving
<ScottK> It should all be packagers.
<yofel> *anything* ?
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-netbook-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110515171708-s6r5bhack3b9lvd2 * (8 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-51> * Add krunner.desktop to prevent it from autostart. This behaviour is also
<CIA-51> implemented by upstream's workspace switcher KCM. so eventually users did not
<ScottK> yofel: Anything that was under ~kuubntu-members and whatver other kubuntu specific stuff might be in the wrong place.
<yofel> k
 * yofel goes moving what was left
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> soprano debug spam when starting dolphin
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> useful technology ftw
<bambee> a subtitle feature is planned for phonon one day ?
<afiestas> bambee: afaik it is already supported in some way
<afiestas> even if it is by "accident" by putting the same name to both, video and subtitle
<afiestas> (at least that should work on the vlc backend imho)
<bambee> ah ?
<bambee> I will test it
 * DarkwingDuck rubs eyes
<apachelogger> afiestas, bambee: phonon-vlc supports whatever vlc supports, which has some subtitle discovery feature which should be pretty solid if only one video and multiple srts are in one folder
<apachelogger> implicitly you could even set any random srt as subtitle using pvlc (just no app exposes that, fortunately I might say)
<apachelogger> no clue about phonon-gstreamer
<apachelogger> explicit file selection is very crapzy anyway IMHO
<apachelogger> totally 1990's
<apachelogger> yo DarkwingDuck
<bambee> apachelogger: there is a workaround for the xine backend. it's possible to concat "#subtitle:<path_to_my_srt>" to the mrl. at least with a simple test program
<DarkwingDuck> How are you apachelogger?
<apachelogger> insanely tired + I should be doing homework or somesuch -.-
<apachelogger> bambee: use case?
<bambee> at least it worked with phonon 4.4...
<bambee> apachelogger: http://www.xine-project.org/faq#avisubtitles
<apachelogger> use case :P
<apachelogger> with pvlc you just pass a subtitle descriptor with a type=file to it
<bambee> aaarf
<saLOUt> it would be nice if someone could help me to turn my opensuse spec file into a (k)ubuntu equivalent for my toy project kubeplayer (https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/multimedia/kubeplayer)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-07
<ScottK> Mamarok: I've commented on that one too.
<afiestas> yop ! already in uds hotel !
<afiestas> rbelem Riddell around?
<rbelem> afiestas, yup! at second floor
<Darkwing> rbelem, ill be up there in a sec.
<rbelem> DarkwingUDS, did you find Riddell?
<afiestas> DarkwingUDS: Riddell rbelem around?
<DarkwingUDS> afiestas: ping
<DarkwingUDS> I'm in my room. Bar in like 30
<afiestas> DarkwingUDS: for dinner?
<afiestas> I'm suuuper hungry
<DarkwingUDS> afiestas: I don't know yet.
<DarkwingUDS> lol rbelem was down there
<ScottK> And he was awake?
<DarkwingUDS> ScottK: LOL Yeah. Riddell looked like he was half asleep.
<rbelem> ScottK, afiestas speaking here
<rbelem> I went down and I found rbelem pulling a rodrigo in the bar xD
<rbelem> rodrigo style ! 
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> I was quite surprised when someone intimated he was awake.
<JontheEchidna> ^lol
<JontheEchidna> hope you guys have fun, wish I could be there
<Tm_T> uh, is it planned that installing kubuntu-active, I cannot get normal plasma-desktop anymore?
<allee> ownclouds sync client has problem with qt ssl (only) in ubuntu 12.04 specific: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/owncloud/2012-May/003115.html    Would be nice if this wanna-be kailie-server part would work ;)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<apol> Riddell:  I'm thinking of making some parts of muon configurable by the distribution/packagers, do you have any idea what way would be the best?
<apol> is there any application doing something similar?
<agateau> apol: Riddell is in Oakland, probably sleeping right now :)
<Riddell> apol: depends what sort of configuration
<Riddell> apol: but you could use cmake compile flags or allow things to be changed in kconfig settings
<DarkwingUDS> riddell: Where you at?
<Ezim> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-pangolin.html
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: infront of the left screen
<Ezim> what do you guys/girls say about the review?
<apol> Riddell: well, I was thinking of a file in /etc maybe? It would be used to provide some distribution-depenent URL's
<apol> like for the "featured apps", to know which ones to use
<apol> or what ratings server to use
<Riddell> Ezim: shrug, seems not inaccurate, there are obvious QA problems which I think is down to me being ill and distracted by canonical dropping kubuntu support
<Riddell> apol: easier for us and I think most distros and easier to code if you just read the values from kconfig
<Riddell> then we just add a file into kubuntu-default-settings to set the values
<apol> Riddell: ok, noted
<apol> Riddell: then kconfig it is :)
<Ezim> Riddell, I hope you are better now.
<Riddell> apol: but make sure it's well documented so we know what to set
<Ezim> Riddell, now with blue system I hope the future for kubuntu is good?
<Riddell> Ezim: dunno ask again tomorrow
 * shadeslayer looks at specs
<shadeslayer> hallo
<Ezim> Riddell, do you mean your health or blue system?
<shadeslayer> wendar: are you at UDS? :D
<apol> Riddell: do you know some project that's using KConfig for customization properly? I'd like to see how to do it well
<shadeslayer> apol: Telepathy KDE
<shadeslayer> We use it to store Custom presence strings
<apol> shadeslayer: what repository? file?
<bulldog98> Riddell: do I have to install something for remote uds participation?
<shadeslayer> give me a sec
<shadeslayer> apol: kde:ktp-contact-list
<apol> thx
<shadeslayer> file is contact-list-widget.cpp
<apol> :)
<shadeslayer> there's also presence-model.cpp
<bulldog98> rbelem: how much time till the active trac?
<nixternal> hrmm, is someone here calling my cell about ubuntu? just got a phone call & couldn't understand anythingo ther than ubuntu
<nixternal> it was from ScottK's part of the woods
<BluesKaj> ubuntu stalks 
<nixternal> i see a 301 area code on my phone, i definitely don't answer it, unless it is my daughter's number :)
<yofel_> bulldog98: 1½h from what I see http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/2012-05-07/
<yofel> (assuming I'm using the right time zone)
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah that’s what now my ical tell’s me after I reloaded it from the uds server
<BluesKaj> any idea how t prevent my external drive from showing it's UUID string of numbers and leters instead of it's label under it's icon on the desktop?
<Riddell> bulldog98: no just listen to the streams http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/status.xsl
<bulldog98> ok
<Riddell> bulldog98: and work out the irc channel for the room
<Riddell> to you can give feedback
<bulldog98> hm the quantal future is on an bad place for me I’ll be playing D&D tomorrow at that time
<Ezim> Riddell, are you going to have meeting with blue system people tomorrow?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hah! Someone using libqcalparser on a N9
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> I just got a bug report :P
<BluesKaj> so do I dare try 4.8.3 ...ok you confess , howmany are actually using it ?
<Tm_T> all of us?
<BluesKaj> you guys confess , rather
<Ezim> BluesKaj, I am still using 11.10 with kubuntu-backports (4.8.2)
<BluesKaj> Ezim, I think you're wide :)
<BluesKaj> err wise ..sorry :)
<Ezim> BluesKaj, :) yes I am. I will upgrade when 12.04.1 will release :P
 * bulldog98 is thinking about switching to quantal right now :-) Ezim, BluesKaj :P
<BluesKaj> 12.04 is ok with 4.8.2 , it's 4.8.3 that worries me
 * bulldog98 had no problems (ok I packaged some of the stuff, but …)
<jovin> 4.8.3 works fine here
<BluesKaj> quantal has to wait til the repos/packages are ready 
<bulldog98> BluesKaj: repros are up as far as I know
<Ezim> bulldog98, :P I have only laptop.
<Ezim> and kubuntu is my only OS
<Ezim> so it needs to be solid
<bulldog98> Ezim: I’m studiing and I had the alpha on all of my pc’s, so where is the point :P
<Ezim> bulldog98, I am also studying. but I am not cool like you are. :P
 * bulldog98 had it always booting and the gui was also always there, so there were no real problems
<bulldog98> Ezim: :)
<swecarp> im running the 4.8.3 and havent had anny trubbel
<Ezim> but then again kde have mature. so things can be boring/stable. thats good.:)
<BluesKaj> swecarp,well, X broke when I tried it ...it could be coincidence since kde shouldn't have affected my Xserver/nvidia driver ..but it was badly broken nonetheless
<BluesKaj> 162 to be upgraded ?
<bulldog98> why do we switch around our slots for uds Riddell? I’ve come home extra because we had the slot now
<BluesKaj> this HDD is my test drive, so I may upggrade to quantal soon , but I'll wait til this kde point release is setup
<Riddell> bulldog98: sorry
<bulldog98> hm now I have to sleep a round and then get up again :)
<Riddell> bulldog98: I can't control the scheduling this time unfortunately and it means whoever does (I think it's automatic) gives us clashing sessions
<shadeslayer> does anyone here have a N9?
<Riddell> bulldog98: so we moved 2 sessions already to not clash with the qt sessions
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rbelem does
<shadeslayer> rbelem: pingly
<shadeslayer> rbelem: can you test our UDS app and check if the timezones match up?
<shadeslayer> I recieved a bug report about time zone's getting screwed up ( Seems to be working just fine with UTC +0 )
<BluesKaj> ok , 4.8.3 working ok so far
<Ezim> BluesKaj, so it worked this time?
<BluesKaj> yup , so far , Ezim :)
<Ezim> BluesKaj, your day saved? :)
<BluesKaj> anyway this is my test HDD , so if stuff breaks my other install on the main HDD is unaffected
<BluesKaj> it's an old IDE drive I installed in this pc yesterday 
 * Ezim going to bed. take care dear kubuntu-users.
<rbelem> shadeslayer, yup :-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hi
<Riddell> about?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: can you join our session?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<Riddell> #ubuntu-uds-room-201
<rbelem> #ubuntu-uds-room-201
<Riddell> Blizzz: about?
<Riddell> sreich: about?
<JontheEchidna> LightDM is awesome
<Riddell> ScottK: about?
<Riddell> dantti|2: about?
<DarkwingUDS> JontheEchidna: I've been using it since release... very very nice.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-08
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<ScottK> About (now), but laggy.
<Riddell> hmm, what did I want to talk to you about?
<ScottK> You wanted to tell me how the trademark meeting went.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh no, I wanted to chat about python 3
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know the status of pykde with python 3?
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> It's supported upstream.
<ScottK> I couldn't make the cmake magic work last time I tried though.
<Riddell> that's a good thing
<Riddell> so it's a packaging issue that could do with being fixed?
<ScottK> Even if *buntu stuff goes Python 3, we'll need python-kde4 and python3-kde4 because other things aren't ported.
<ScottK> packaging or cmake fiddling.  one of the two.
<Riddell> so I can put down a WI of get "pykde packaged with python 3"
<ScottK> cmake's python support is not ideal for what we're trying to do.
<ScottK> As long as you don't put my name down next it for doing it.
<ScottK> I may do/help, but I can't commit to it.
<Riddell> gotcha
<Riddell> and another WI of "review pykde apps for porting to python 3" as next step?
<ScottK> Some of them will have to be joint gtk/kde ports (like ubiquity and usb-creator)
<ScottK> Probably others too.
<ScottK> userconfig is one that we'll have to do on our own.
<Riddell> lovely thanks
<ScottK> apport's another big on.
<dantti|2> Riddell: about?
<Riddell> dantti|2: yo, printer applet
<Riddell> dantti|2: is it something we want to care about for next cycle?
<ScottK> Or should we port the python one to python3?
<ScottK> Personally, I've found the python one working reasonably well of late.
<dantti|2> Riddell: ScottK: well I'm trying my best to make that one work for kde  at least 4.10
<dantti|2> next week my new monitor (will hopefully arive) and then I'll try to ask for a discount for the new printer, the fedora and openSuse are all considering the move, I'm about to do a 0.1 release but first I want to fix some bugs
<dantti|2> ScottK: well the reasons I wouldn't port is: no plasmoid, eats a reasonable amount of ram (I see low fat even removes it),  the kcm module is more complicated, if you (kubuntu), and the others distros start picking up this on the unstable release I think there is a reasonable good time to get that in better shape before next relase
<dantti|2> also the udev rule will automatically adds the plugged printers so there isn't a big regression in using it ...
<ScottK> I'm not saying what we should use.
<ScottK> I do think we have a reasonably working solution now (I agree about it's weaknesses) and so we shouldn't abandon it for something else that wasn't working ~as well.
<dantti|2> ScottK: well, the only thing I have to say is that if you're going to make an effort to port it to py3 I'd said it'd be nice to instead imprive the one I'm working on, but I can't tell what's best option for you..
<ScottK> Since I know Python and c++, there's only one I have a shot at working on.
<ScottK> err and NOT C++.
<Blizzzek> Riddell: here
<Blizzzek> Riddell: has the session been moved? I saved it for later today.
<Ezim> http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2012/05/13-surprises-from-kubuntu-1204.html
<Ezim> :( kubuntu 12.04 again not veery good review.
<Ezim> even if I think this review the negative part is cosmetic
<Ezim> maybe the only real suprise is flash
<Tm_T> I agree that grainy backgrounds are not looking "KDE-snappy" /:
<Ezim> Tm_T, +1
<Tm_T> but I'd blame upstream
<Ezim> Tm_T, :) but then again we have a kubuntu team that should be able to make the cosmetic look nicer
<Tm_T> Ezim: but we try to follow upstream, we try keep with KDE as it is
<Ezim> Tm_T, and BluesKaj can you guys/girls try to mark sentes in libreoffice and then right click
<Tm_T> Ezim: hmmm, same background, but that grain removed
<Ezim> does libreofice writer crash for you guys/girls
<Tm_T> I avoid libreoffice here, as it's crashy /:
 * Tm_T is on Unity currently
<Ezim> Tm_T, okej. calligra is not that good so I need libreoffice.
<BluesKaj> Ezim, actually I have no idea what you mean :)
<Ezim> BluesKaj, mark a sentence in writer and then with your mouse right click.
<Ezim> does writer/libreoffice crash for you?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, :) does it take that much time?
<BluesKaj> nope . very quicl
<BluesKaj> quick
<Ezim> BluesKaj, no crash?
<BluesKaj> no
<Ezim> BluesKaj, thx for the info. now I am more willing to go over to 12.04.
<Ezim> :)
<BluesKaj> and I'm on 12.04/4,8,3
<Ezim> BluesKaj, :) cool guy.
<BluesKaj> I'm about to try 12.10 , so i may have to switch drives if it breaks 
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> BluesKaj, then use x-swat driver
<Ezim> if you ask why
<Ezim> the reason is x-swat team does not patch nvidia drivers like ubuntu main drivers are
<BluesKaj> x-swat is the 300 series ?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, not only bec of that.
<Ezim> ubuntu main nvidia drivers are patched to work with specific kernel release
<Ezim> kubuntu 11.10 with kernel 3.0
<Ezim> kubuntu 12.04 with kernel 3.2
<Ezim> thats why x-swat nvidia drivers does not break nvidia drivers when you jump to newer kernel
<Ezim> BluesKaj, will log out. take care. maybe log in back later on.
<BluesKaj> Ezim, , but the ppa may be ignored since it's precise 
<shadeslayer> rbelem: they do? Huh, weird, I got a email from a user who told me the time displayed was wrng
<shadeslayer> *wrong
<shadeslayer> I have no idea what this abomination is : http://i.imgur.com/NebR7.png
<apol> shadeslayer: I've had this one too, fwiw
<apol> and i don't think it comes from muon
<apol> i haven't had it for some days, though
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: bug 993672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993672 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Ships malformed interactive upgrade hook" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993672
<JontheEchidna> all the localised name fields in the .desktop file are on one line x(
<shadeslayer> derpity derp 
<Ezim> wb BluesKaj (devil) :P
<BluesKaj> Ezim, ok ,running Kubuntu 12.10 , worked well with the nouveau , DiR and 3D were working , but I went for the x-edgers new ppa with the nvidia 302.07 , and so far so good ...very quick and clean 
<Ezim> BluesKaj, :) good for you. but then again you are cool, and I am not.
<Ezim> I play save, and you like take risk :P.
<BluesKaj> the x-swat 295.49 failed to build ...it has a bug
<Ezim> BluesKaj, I no, I had same problem. 
<Ezim> *know
<BluesKaj> oh c'mon ..linux users are "cool " ..well most are 
<Ezim> BluesKaj, :).
<Ezim> BluesKaj, I can imagine that kubuntu 12.10 is stable.
<BluesKaj> even some of the correction trolls have their "moments"
<Ezim> how big is our forum(kubuntu)?
<BluesKaj> seems fine , for the ast half hour , anyway :)
<BluesKaj> last
<BluesKaj> Ezim, there's a rather complicated patch I had to follow to get the nvidia 302 to work , and I think i got lucky and it worked 
<Ezim> BluesKaj, really good. 
<BluesKaj> Ezim, well, we'll see how this stability lasts , as the saying goes , "it's early days" 
<Ezim> BluesKaj, haha true. :).
<Riddell> Blizzz: sorry I've lost my scheduling privilages and it's now a random number generator and constantly changing, I find this very annoying
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: we have a "Ubuntu Derivatives" plenary, could you take care of it?  I don't feel able
<maco> Riddell: so, are we still kubuntu?
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: Aye, you coming up to room 210-211?
<DarkwingUDS> Yes.
<Riddell> maco: yes
<Riddell> I hope
<maco> you hope?
<maco> the trademark stuff got all worked out?
<Riddell> not yet but it's closer
<Ezim> :) I wish some how we would become rolling release. based directly on debian testing/sid.
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: You coming to the 9a future session?
<nixternal> good morning kubuntu-land!
<rbelem> #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211
<nixternal> what's going on in there?
<BluesKaj> rbelem, what goes on there ?
<nixternal> oh, derr, uds is going on
<nixternal> my guess is that there is a kubuntu meeting at uds going on
<Riddell> yes
<rbelem> nixternal, kubuntu future session
<nixternal> rbelem: so, this is a session that will take place in the future, or is it about kubuntu's future? :p
<nixternal> anything good going on thus far?
<rbelem> nixternal, :-D
<rbelem> i'm not that good in english
<nixternal> either am I. i was raised in Chicago :p
<rbelem> nixternal, and me in brazil, much worse
<rbelem> :-)
<nixternal> are they video streaming the plenaries at all? i want to see the 'ubuntu derivatives' one
<nixternal> or at least hear it
<rbelem> nixternal, at least there are cameras in the plenaries room
<nixternal> i swore i read yesterday that they were, but i can't find where & what i read
<Blizzz> Riddell: yes, plus there was not even a notification by the system. Do we have some kind of log? Or only the notes on the pad?
<txwikinger> Riddell: Sorry to have missed the meeting this morning. Had an important meeting in Toronto
<Riddell> Blizzz: yo, what work items should we have for owncloud?
<Blizzz> Riddell: what exactly do you mean? which actions are required by the three items written in the pad?
<Riddell> Blizzz: yes
<Riddell> Blizzz: can you remind me again what the sync client is called and where the current packages are?
<apachelogger> Riddell: dude, I like can hear you on the icetubes :O
<Blizzz> Riddell: yes, are you ok if i sent you an email with that tomorrow? Afaik there are also some issues with the Client and SSL in 12.04 (worked before), I'd dig it up. 
<EagleScreen> there is an old bug with Quassel and Kubuntu. When I set Quassel in full screen, X server freeze
<EagleScreen> I think I already saw this in lucid or maverick
<Ezim> EagleScreen, sorry I am using xchat.
<ryanakca> Hmm, any suggestions on how to get python-poppler-qt4 rebuilt whenever python-sip changes?
<Riddell> ryanakca: depend on the strict python-sip version so it doesn't install when there's a new python-sip version I think
<Riddell> or there's a python-sip-abi field that some packages use?
 * apachelogger walks into channel wall
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-09
<ryanakca> Sco/wn 25
<ryanakca> Oops
<bulldog98> rbelem: is the active meeting on now?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Alright, I'll look at that. Wouldn't strict dependency on python-sip version require a new python-poppler-qt4 version every time python-si is uploaded?
<Riddell> ryanakca: half strict
<Riddell> afiestas http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Active/Development
<Riddell> afiestas: /join #ubuntu-uds-room-204
<afiestas>  /join #ubuntu-uds-room-204
<afiestas> ups xd
 * bulldog98 is off for sleep
<Riddell> thanks Blizzz 
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> thanks bulldog98 
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<shadeslayer> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey shadeslayer 
<BluesKaj> 12.10 here and I assume 4.8.3 is default 
<shadeslayer> what
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, got my test HDD setup and running , without a hitch , which surprised me a little :)
<shadeslayer> you upgraded to 12.10 already?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> :D
<BluesKaj> yup, still got 12.04 on the main drive
<shadeslayer> I'm going to stick with 12.04 for a bit
<BluesKaj> this is an older IDE drive from 2005 , perfect for experimentation 
<BluesKaj> WD1600.is solid as a rock .however, the main HDD is a Seagate which I'm not so confident about
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, did you collect data on where we spend time when testing?
<shadeslayer> can I get back to you on that after the 1st of June? :D
<shadeslayer> quassel seriously needsa way to highlight a certain subset of channels so that I can switch to them quickly
<shadeslayer>   /join is too slow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: zomg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: huh?
 * shadeslayer is unsure why apachelogger is so fascinated
<apachelogger> 1st of june
<apachelogger> tooling should have been done like months ago
<shadeslayer> yes, and we should have had a tooling meeting months ago
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but without data that doesn't make sense anyway :P
<apachelogger> is image size being discussed at uds?
<apachelogger> sven423: http://i.imgur.com/cfRfi.png
<sven423> hmmm
<sven423> layout bug... *checking*
<apachelogger> sven423: also is the dialog to pop up on first start?
<sven423> apachelogger: yes, as the services not are being initialized on startup these days
<sven423> any not once the user opens them
<apachelogger> so I'd think it should wait there until I try to use it
<apachelogger> as it is right now the dialog seems utterly out of context and confusing
<sven423> I completely agree
<sven423> and *damn* I don't have that layout problem here
<sven423> ah, on resizing
<apachelogger> it is default for me
<apachelogger> and not only me :)
<apachelogger> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2012_1/kubuntu-pangolin-amazon-locale.jpg
<apachelogger> sven423: seems the window size is not locked to the minimum widget size (or there is none to begin with ^^)
<sven423> apachelogger: i hate designing dialogs... calling adjustSize() on it should make it readable for you by default too, right?
<apachelogger> only if the hints are proper
<apachelogger> plus it still doesn't prevent the user from resizing it below the minimum size
<apachelogger> hence I would tryto get minimum right, that way you get the right size at any rate
<sven423> apachelogger: how do I get the minimum the right(TM) way?
<apachelogger> dunno, I am library author :P
<apachelogger> also gotta leave right now
<apachelogger> I'll look into it later
<sven423> k, gonna play with it a bit
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<brestows> Hi ! 
<brestows> gtk application crash in Kubuntu 12.04 how to fix?
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: see pm :)
<brestows> kubuntu 12.04 oxygen-gtk theme gtk application crash :( this bug KDE ?
<nixternal> hola
<nixternal> what are the kubuntu folks talking about today at uds?
<maco> ponies, if harald has anything to say about it
<nixternal> he is more of a unicorn person than a pony person
<micahg> is he at UDS?
<nixternal> doubt it
<Riddell> packaging now /join #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-g
<Riddell> images next
<BluesKaj> Riddell, speeches ?
<yofel> bah, I'm totally out of sync with the UDS schedule this time -.-
<yofel> Riddell, shadeslayer: did I miss anything particulary important in the packaging session?
<shadeslayer> I barely caught that one
<shadeslayer> yofel: likewise
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: where are you today?
<nixternal> seed files, what does (foobar) mean? ie. a package wrapped in parentheses
<Ezim> nixternal, is not foobar a music player?
<Ezim> can be wrong
<nixternal> no no, want to know the purpose of the parentheses in seed files
<Ezim> nixternal, okey. no clue :).
<Riddell> nixternal: it's Recommended
<Riddell> not Depends:
<nixternal> ahh, groovy thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: so if it can be removed and still consider the result "kubuntu" then it can be a recommends
<nixternal> perfect. creating custom seeds for a custom client distro. this way using a simple script & live-build can be done by anyone
 * nixternal notes how simple it is to build a custom debian, slack, arch, centos distro, but not an ubuntu distro
<nixternal> ^^ Task makes the ubuntu one a pain. with the other ones i listed, i don't need my own local mirror
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: I'm by the intel desk in the foyer
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-10
<snele> guys are there plans for backporting kde 4.8.3 or next 4.8.4 to oneiric?
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<apachelogger> Riddell: please be having a foundations person have a look at bug 997506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 997506 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "pkexec cannot run graphical applications when using KDM as display manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997506
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kubuntu
<apachelogger> why in the name of darth vader does that logo there have the broken k from before ubuntu font had a k
<apachelogger> that said, we should package up oxygen font
<apachelogger> in experimental
<apachelogger> for the testing purposes
<tazz> in kubuntu 12.04 guest account is disabled by default right ?
<bambee> http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2012/05/09/qt-creator-2-5-0-released/  <--- yeah!!
<Riddell> hi greyback, have I met you at UDS yet?
<Riddell> oh well
<Riddell> afiestas_: anyone you need introduced to today?
<Riddell> hi greyback, have I met you at UDS yet?
<greyback> Riddell: I've seen you, just not managed to say hi :)
<Riddell> greyback: well do say hi next time you do :)
<greyback> Riddell: yep, will do
<DarkwingUDS> rbelem: http://wonderly.com/tablet/asi_system_infos-20120510-110644.html
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: kubuntu session gone awya for today?
<Ezim> Riddell, read on omgubuntu/webupd8 that blue system are going to pay to more developer then only you? 
<luc4> Hi! I just filed a bug and I'm requested to specify the package affected. Unfortunately I really can't determine the package and no one in #kubuntu, #kde nor #ubuntu could help me. Should I leave it as it is or is it unlikely anyone will have a look at it this way? I consider it quite severe.
<yofel> luc4: what's the bug?
<luc4> yofel: #997767 
<yofel> bug 997767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 997767 in Ubuntu "Network connection is lost after some hours of inactivity and comes up again on user interaction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997767
<snele_> luc4: this happens while your monitor is turned off (in dpms off state)? 
<luc4> snele_: what do you mean? The monitor turns off after some minutes, the connection stays up for many hours instead.
<luc4> snele_: the connection does not turn of together with the screen if that is what you meant.
<luc4> snele_: I thought some kind of energy saving, but in KDE energy saving is disabled (correct as this is a desktop).
<snele_> luc4: but eventually it stops wile monitor is turned off?
<luc4> snele_: yes, most of the time the mouse is not even connected to the desktop.
<luc4> snele_: it is just a server I mean.
<luc4> snele_: I use it via ssh.
<snele_> i experience strange problems on my laptop wile monitor is turned off (music players stops playing, internet connection sometimes stops). It seems that this only happens in KDE with ati opensource driver
<luc4> snele_: mmh... yes, ATI opensource drivers here I think.
<snele_> luc4: hmmm something funny is happening than between KDE power management and ati opensource drivers... wait a bit i'll give you a link to my kde bug report...
<snele_> luc4: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287580
<ubottu> KDE bug 287580 in powermanagement "Media Players stop playing when monitor enters power saving mode (dpms off)" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<luc4> snele_: what do you suggest I do? Should I leave the bug I opened there?
<luc4> snele_: but I do not have power saving mode here anyway...
<luc4> snele_: that part of the settings is completely disabled for me.
<snele_> luc4: I don't know. Maybe it is the same bug. And maybe someone should report bug against ati opensource driver
<snele_> luc4: but does your monitor goes to dpms off stat after some time of system inactivity?
<luc4> snele_: I don't know what dpms is, but signal stops after some minutes. That is a default setting I guess.
<snele_> luc4: when your monitor turns off when your mouse is at idle 15 min for example, that is dpms off state
<luc4> snele_: maybe I could try to avoid that and see if the same happens anyway.
<luc4> snele_: then dpms is off of course, mouse is unplugged.
<snele_> luc4: if your card is supported by catalyst (fglrx) driver, install it and test. I don't have this problem with catalyst. only with opensource driver
<luc4> snele_: last time I tried that the pc didn't even boot. I also reported the bug months ago but no news.
<snele_> luc4: what graphic card is that in particular? if it is very old than it is not suported anymore with catalyst
<luc4> snele_: more than old.
<snele_> luc4: then you are stuck with opensource driver :)
<luc4> snele_: I know :-) but the screen is mostly unplugged, so I'm not interested. Problem is the connection is lost also when in the login scren :-) now I tried to completely stop X server.
<luc4> snele_: I can even try to disable dpms and see if it helps, but anyway I would leave the bug open because it is quite severe I think...
<snele_> luc4: I was abe to workaround this bug by installing  xfce4-power-manager . Then from terminal run  xfce4-power-manager and set it up. But with  xfce4-power-manager  suspend doesn't work
<snele_> if you don't need suspend you can try it
<luc4> snele_: no, I don't need it. Thanks, I'll try then!
<utusan> luc4: sorry to butt in but if it's a server why would you even have kde on it?
<luc4> utusan: I like it :-)
<luc4> utusan: sometimes I use it, and I like having my good KDE on it :-)
<utusan> luc4: ok..makes sense
<luc4> utusan: not really :-D you're right indeed :-)
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: I think the only Kubuntu Session left is Docs tomorrow... I think.
<koolhead17> Riddell, around
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-11
<d_ed> project-neon shouldn't be installing libraries into /usr/lib should it?
 * d_ed pauses for the inevitable "no of course not"
<d_ed> all -dbg libraries do
<Riddell> hi koolhead17 
<Riddell> d_ed: nudge yofel_ about that I think
<d_ed> yofel_: consider yourself nudged.
 * d_ed nudges shadeslayer too for the sake of it.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you look at message indicator for kde-telepathy?
<Riddell> or do you hope to?
<Riddell> ping rbelem_ 
<Riddell> afiestas_: kde dinner tonight?
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: ?
<afiestas_> Riddell: yes !
<afiestas_> rbelem_: ?
<rbelem_> afiestas_, heya
<rbelem_> afiestas_, you have to use your quassel-core
<afiestas_> rbelem_: you have to show me how 
<afiestas> afiestas_: hello ;-)
<Riddell> rbelem_: dinner tonight?
<afiestas_> rbelem_: that's scary xD
<rbelem_> Riddell, sure :-)
<rbelem_> hahaha!
<afiestas> afiestas_: i love you dude
<afiestas> afiestas_: you love me?
<afiestas_> afiestas: ya dude! 
<afiestas> afiestas_: that's because you are me
<afiestas_> afiestas: you are me
<afiestas> :-D
<rbelem_> afiestas_, i'm closer to granball rooms
<rbelem_> afiestas_, come here
<rbelem_> :-)
<rbelem_> afiestas_, where r u?
<afiestas_> rbelem_: let's do it after dinner
<rbelem_> afiestas_, oki
<claydoh> I miss you folks, hope you are all having a great uds!
<Riddell> claydoh: still time to cycle over here
<claydoh> Riddell: gotta work in about 6 bhours, I think I have time :D
<Riddell> afiestas_, DarkwingUDS, rbelem_: 18:30ish at the bottom of the escalators
<afiestas_> Riddell: roger
<Riddell> ooh there's internet by the swimming pool
<rbelem_> Riddell, hotel internet?
<rbelem_> afiestas_, who is roger?
<afiestas_> rbelem_: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=roger%20that
<rbelem_> afiestas_, :-D
<Riddell> afiestas_: beer?
<afiestas_> Riddell: yep, we got a couple of bottles
<Riddell> where are you
<afiestas_> room right now doing some hacking (about to xD)
<Riddell> Whee
<Riddell> whAt  room
<maco> now dont you drink too much
<Riddell> its my lasr day with canonical
<Riddell> wd
<maco> yes, but i remember last uds
<Riddell> hmm good ponti
<afiestas_> Riddell: 1011 !
<Riddell> wouldnt want to put off all the ladies im sharingq with
<rbelem_> DarkwingUDS, ping
<eagles0513875_> hey guys i found a serious bug in the kubuntu-plasma netbook shell. I have a back trace here http://pastebin.com/G7YN70Yk. i asked in kde and they said it was kubuntu specific. Can anyone help me fix this issue. this issue has been occuring since RC of 12.04 with kde  4.8.2 as well as 4.8.3
<eagles0513875_> morning micahg 
<micahg> hi eagles0513875_
<eagles0513875_> micahg: i need some help resolving an issue with kde plasma netbook shell. this crash occurs both on 12.04 and 12.10 and affects kde 4.8.2 and 4.8.3 back trace here http://pastebin.com/G7YN70Yk 
<eagles0513875_> i had asked in the kde channel thinking it was an upstream kde but but was redirected back to the downstream channels
<micahg> eagles0513875_: sorry, don't know much about Qt
<eagles0513875_> micahg: who would you recommend i talk to cuz this is a very serious issue especially if i am seeing this in both 12.10 and 12.04 :( 
<micahg> eagles0513875_: Riddell, agateau, or debfx
<eagles0513875_> micahg: im guessing they are all at UDS?
<micahg> idk
<eagles0513875_> hey Riddell  agateau  and debfx i am getting a plasma netbook shell crash backtrace is here http://pastebin.com/G7YN70Yk this occures in 12.04 and 12.10 with kde 4.8.2 and 4.8.3 would be greatly appreciated if you could help me possibly fix this issue and push it as a pack port to 12.04
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<koolhead17> hi
<BluesKaj> hi koolhead17
<apachelogger> there we are
<apachelogger> I have returned.
<apachelogger> ^^
<yofel_> d_ed: the debugging symbols are installed in /usr/lib/debug/<root_fs_layout> by convention. so you get /usr/lib/debug/opt/project-neon/* paths for neon debug symbols
<yofel_> we would need to redirect GDB search paths if we change that, and currently there are no conflicts so I don't see the point
<d_ed> oh, ok then.
<d_ed> yofel_: I was just on a grep for something, and then it stood out as looking like someone had missed a leading '/' or something.
<d_ed> yofel_: good to know it's all fine 
<apachelogger> where is kubotu Oo
<yofel_> apachelogger: that's what we were wondering a few weeks ago
<apachelogger> magic
<apachelogger> ...
<yofel> went missing about a week before release I think
<apachelogger> .......
<apachelogger> .............
<apachelogger> voila
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<yofel> \o/
 * yofel gives kubotu a hug
 * apachelogger fails to use byobu key bindings and kills ssh
<kubotu> sup, apachelogger
<apachelogger> should have started screen ... brrrr
<apachelogger> yofel: thanks for integrating the splash crap
<apachelogger> yofel: any issues with that?
<apachelogger> oh
<yofel> not really, someone complained about the gear being not perfectly round though - and nobody of us has the picture sources
<apachelogger> amarok crash in pgst
<apachelogger> how rude
<apachelogger> yofel: the svgz is in the same dir :P
 * yofel fires up kmail and makes coffee while it starts
<apachelogger> and yes the gear is not round
<apachelogger> the right bottom part is somewhat closer to the center
<apachelogger> crash in plasma
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> I should stop using this system
<apachelogger> any sensible reviews on precise yet?
<yofel> Ezim posted one 1-2 days ago here, neither good nor bad
<apachelogger> http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2012/05/13-surprises-from-kubuntu-1204.html that one?
<apachelogger> cuz that is not a sensible review, he never managed to make a sensible review
<apachelogger> starts with him testing things from the live envrionment ;)
<apachelogger> which leads to utterly meaningless things like
<apachelogger> " I would say that it was 80-20 proportion. Kubuntu's proportions are 60-40, so total waiting time for Kubuntu Live boot is more than for Ubuntu. I can say this is surprise #2. "
<apachelogger> there is many a great ways to make that faster
<apachelogger> more importantly so for first login after install
<apachelogger> (e.g. global ksycoca created by ubuiquity as part of the post install process)
<apachelogger> actually that is a main blocker there
<yofel> yeah, the icon cache generation takes ages IIRC
<apachelogger> IIRC building the initial sycoca is 100% blocking to all the login
<apachelogger> icon cache is created on teh fly I think
<apachelogger> however the lack of a cache would make icon loading slow
<apachelogger> what I never got is why those things are not cascaded
<apachelogger> I mean... gtk has a global icon cache
<apachelogger> then you just add a local (user) icon cache that contains icons found in $home
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: ping
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<apachelogger> yofel: do you have a bug for the splash issue?
<yofel> apachelogger: bug 981898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981898 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "plymouth theme 12.04 - missplacement of the lower right part makes the logo very ugly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981898
<apachelogger> cheers
<apachelogger> "recreated"
<apachelogger> zomg
 * yofel gone for a while
<apachelogger> that attached tar seems fine-ish
<apachelogger> somehow the borders look stronger
<apachelogger> hmmm
 * apachelogger puts on todo
<apachelogger> Riddell: FWIW the blueprint links are pointing to notes.kde rather than whatever the ubuntu thing is
<apachelogger> sven423: did you solve the layout issue yet?
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
<sven423> apachelogger: "maybe"
<apachelogger> sven423: lol? ^^
<sven423> apachelogger: well, I cannot directly reproduce your problem, but I think I improved the situtation. already checked into git
<apachelogger> sven423: you just need to resize the window
<apachelogger> the problem of it being by default smaller than what it should be is just a funny coincident
<apachelogger> (supposedly because of my font actually)
<sven423> apachelogger: the patch contains something like that
<sven423> jsut try it ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> buildin amarok takes too long :P
<sven423> :P
<apachelogger> when you fix build times I'll test it :P
<apachelogger> projects.kde looks... different
 * sven423 is about to add more unit tests to increase build time ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> sven423: diffy looks fine actually
<apachelogger> good thing you use designer ^^
 * ScottK looks up and sees apachelogger.  
<ScottK> How about that.
<apachelogger> sven423: yah, it's fixed
<apachelogger> ScottK: \o/
<sven423> ^^
<apachelogger> sven423: now you just need to make it not pop up on first start ;)
<apachelogger> Stabilizing KMix for asynchronous backends (Pulseaudio, MPRIS2), by using shared pointer constructs, Part 1 (MixDevice class).
<apachelogger> oh gawd
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/dxlmX.png looks terrible
<agateau> apachelogger: indeed, stretching the light blue background to fill the whole header would be much nicer
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> Riddell: who made that artwork?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ubuntu wants to make the initramfs bigger
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> and here I was thinking it was already fat enough
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  20M Apr 25 16:28 initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
<tsimpson> my 3.0.x ones on oneiric are 19M, which reminds me.. I must clear out old kernels
<apachelogger> yeah, the bump mostly comes from the splash background
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120511144519-2iqn54gonjbnvrg9 * (4 files in 2 dirs) Make new splash logo artwork form a proper (round) circle (LP: #981898)
<Riddell> apachelogger: the artwork came from starbuck or someone he knows, it doesn't fit but then the website is hard to edit and I seem to have agreement to move the website to an outside server so we don't have the hassle of going through canonical is in future
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you see starbuck please ask him for a version with proper dimension
<apachelogger> doesn't make much difference whether we overlay half the background or all of it (except from an attractiveness pov :))
<apachelogger> Riddell: also moving the website elsewhere seems like a super good idea
 * apachelogger moves the kubuntu text splash out of plymouth and into kds
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-wallpaper-v1c.jpg
<apachelogger> ah
<Riddell> but anything bigger is likely to screw up the layout of the page 
<apachelogger> Riddell: how so?
<Riddell> dunno but that is what has happened before when I tried to put anything bigger than that image size on it
 * apachelogger looks
<apachelogger> Riddell: where is that image set anyway?
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do you mean?
<apachelogger> where would I change the image
<Riddell> that one is part of the content of the page which can be edited
<Riddell> the background one is part of the content of the template which can not
<Riddell> go to admin->something setup to find out the path to the Front Page then go to /node/zzz to be able to edit it
<apachelogger> kthx
<Riddell> or just give up on it as I have and start on improving the template so if/when we move to a new web server we have something better
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> wordpress > drupal anyway :P
<Riddell> I tend to go for blogs better in wordpress and static content sites bettern in drupal but that's pretty simplistic I know
<koolhead17> no drupal plZz
<Riddell> also my personal blog got hacked when I changed it to wordpress so that put me off it
<apachelogger> spooky
<Riddell> koolhead17: too late we've been using it for years
<koolhead17> ooh is it
 * koolhead17 is scared of  drupal
<Riddell> at cebit the drupal stand was about 10 times larger than the kde stand and the people there was about 10 times better looking
<Riddell> so they must be doing something right
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> there is a <br> and no indication where it is from
<apachelogger> why use br anyway
 * apachelogger gets all freaked out from random br :P
<Riddell> from the page content no?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> might be that the page content is broken and the browser inserts the br to make sense of it ^^
<Riddell> browsers can do that?  now that's spooky
<apachelogger> they have to or half the intarwebs could not be displayed ^^
<apachelogger> apparently a unclearified <center> introduces it
<apachelogger> then again I do not exactly know what center is meant to do ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<d_ed> <center> was dropped in HTML 4... it's really really old
<d_ed> it makes things centre aligned :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: !
<apachelogger> ^^
<Blizzzek> apachelogger: center is "i have no idea of CSS but still want things to appear in the middle of the page or whereever"
<yofel> apachelogger: better
<snele> Riddell: that wallpaper rocks! True KDE and Kubuntu colors! Not grey as we have now
<apachelogger> but where is that pixel row at the bottom coming from
<apachelogger> brrrr
<apachelogger> how I hate web markup
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> why this is sily now
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: have you seen jos' latest anti-canonical rant?
<apachelogger> the div container is 946x231 the actual image is 944x230 and set to repeat
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: weird comment " I did express my wish that more distro's would jump on Apper/PackageKit - of course Kubuntu and Chakra would be first on that list I suppose. Kubuntu works a lot on their Ubuntu-only 'app-store' and I'd much rather see some of that energy go into a cross-distro effort."
<apachelogger> someone come up with a anti-crosspkgmgr rant
<apachelogger> better yet, someone mock the concept of having different software to do absolutely and entirely the same thing
<Riddell> ah apol already on the jos case
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/ pixel perfect
<apachelogger> also I ripped the background out -> faster loading
<apachelogger> Mamarok: btw, kde bug 299377 WFM
<ubottu> KDE bug 299377 in settings "Bluetooth a2dp setting will not be assumed" [Major,Resolved: invalid] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299377
<ScottK> apachelogger: "We decided it's better to have a package manager that's design for our packaging system rather than use one designed for RPM with Debian package support bolted on".
<ScottK> How's that?
<apachelogger> that calls for a counter argument :)
<claydoh> ScottK: perfect
<ScottK> design/designed
<ScottK> apachelogger: The only possible counter-argument is that the bolting on is good enough and we already tried it and decided it wasn't.
<apachelogger> more like "so we need to fix the design, which we cannot do if you don't jump on the bandwaggon"
<ScottK> Debian packaging and RPM differ in some fundamental ways.
<ScottK> So if you rewrote packagekit to be Debian packaging friendly, you'd have something like what we already have.
<ScottK> I think dantti did a great job with kpackagekit/apper of doing the best one could do, but IIRC there was a need to do things like doing simulated installs to find if additional packages needed to be pulled in.
<ScottK> For the first time I think we've finally got a GUI package manager in Kubuntu that's in all respects better than what we had in KDE3 days (Adept).
<ScottK> Why would be change now?
<ScottK> What would be best is if JontheEchidna finished getting Muon into Debian so we could have a common "K" GUI for Debian and derivatives.
<apol> Riddell: :)
<apol> ScottK, Riddell: well, it depends a lot, if you just want a software center, then it's not so hard to separe from the package management technoclogy
<ScottK> Right, but we're talking about the entire GUI package management stack.
<apol> in any case, I think this jos post is one of those made from the distance with a pipe and a monocle
<apol> ScottK: well I still don't understand why we need a complete gui package management stack :)
 * apachelogger expects a software center to be snappy, not take ages because it has to simulate package resolution to find missing deps ;)
<ScottK> apol: People that want to install specific packages should have to use command line?
<apachelogger> apol: because reviewers don't grasp the difference between a desktop application and a package ^^
<apachelogger> e.g. I have seen >3 reviews that complained muon software center cannot find kubuntu-low-fat
<yofel> anyone need quantal in a consistent state? Otherwise I'll go and upload 4.8.3
<apachelogger> break it
<yofel> ack
<koolhead17> yofel, hola
<yofel> now where's mgraesslin when you need him... or does someone get what's wrong in bug 997625 / kde bug 299685 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 997625 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Packaging error: kwin in KDE 4.8.3 compiled against OpenGL ES which is not supported by fglrx" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997625
<ubottu> KDE bug 299685 in compositing "System Settings crashes when trying to re-enable Open GL detection or use "Screen Edges" kcm" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299685
<yofel> hi koolhead17
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> yofel: user installed gles kwin
<apol> apachelogger: would we want kubuntu-low-fat on the software center?
<apachelogger> apol: no
<apachelogger> or I do not ... hence I did not put a desktop file in it ;)
<apol> :P
<apol> then i don't understand your point xD
<yofel> apachelogger: just *installing* it shouldn't mean it's being used. Or I'm misunderstanding how gles support is implemented in kwin
<apachelogger> sec
<apol> ScottK: I think that if the user is savvy enough to care about having a specific package, he should be able to use a command line, probably
<apol> ScottK: or krunner instead
<Riddell> ScottK: better would be "we go with whatever bit of KDE Software gives a best experience, when we last looked it was Muon, ignoring good KDE Software seems contrary to what you want"
<Riddell> apol: that's not the case
<DarkwingUDS> rbelem_: pong
<Riddell> I know plenty people who care about packages but don't use a command line
<ScottK> Riddell: Perhaps, but it's better for us in large part because it's designed to support Debian based systems.
<apachelogger> yofel: well
<apachelogger> yofel: it does for the kcm anyway
<apachelogger> and that crash is in the KCM it seems
<yofel> hm, ok, might make sense
 * yofel looks what he commited to master there
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> curious
<DarkwingUDS> Morning guys
<yofel> morning DarkwingUDS
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: where you at this morning?
<apol> btw. how's UDS coming along?
<apol> any interesting news? :P
<yofel> *blink*
<apachelogger> yofel: do you have the debug version of kcm_kwincompositing.so installed?
<yofel> apachelogger: he dropped the whole opengl check from there? https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/104752/diff/#index_header
<DarkwingUDS> a bit... Tomorrow I will be putting everything that related to us in review and get it out to the ML and my blog
<yofel> apachelogger: I do, but I have no hardware that i could run fglrx on
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it works here and I am on fglrx...
<apachelogger> yofel: run nm on it
<apachelogger> and check if it has deleteEGLContext
<apachelogger> if not then he is not using our kcm
<yofel> good point
<apachelogger> or we screwed up and package the gles build version of the dbg symbols ^^
<apachelogger> many options here
<davmor2> hey guys what tools do you use for automation of tests, is it just testibility or is there something else?
<apachelogger> none, what kind of tests?
<yofel> apachelogger: well, it doesn't, but deleteEGLContext is protected, not public
<apachelogger> yeah bu tit is called by detect :P
<yofel> that still shouldn't make it show in nm, no?
<apachelogger> ah, it shows up
<apachelogger> every symbol shows up in nm
<apachelogger> no matter what language constraints it has
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> my immediate guess is that we package the wrong dbg symbols
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: ubiquity qml?
<yofel> well, we do weird stuff with kde-workspace
 * yofel looks at rules
<bulldog98_> hm I don’t have much time this semester (40 ects) and I want to wait for QtQuick 2.0
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: why QQ2?
<apachelogger> yofel: oho
<apachelogger> yofel: seems master martin made it so that one does not need to do two builds
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: hm I want to know what nice stuff is in there and if it can help us
<apachelogger> I don't see anything gles in the workspace rules
<yofel> apachelogger: yeah (which we still do, but for active)
<yofel> gles shouldn't break, that's why I'm confused about the bug
<apachelogger> well nono
<apachelogger> that makes sense
<apachelogger> if he made it so that both gl and gles are built at the same time
<apachelogger> then of course all necessary functionality would be in the KCM
<apachelogger> hence the symbol
<yofel> how are you calling nm so that deleteEGLContext() shows up btw.?
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> it should not be used
<apachelogger> nm foo.so |grep deleteEGL
<yofel> ah, I guess strip breaks that
<apachelogger> well, yes, that is why I told you to look at the debug so ^^
<apachelogger> smart me was thinking of the stripping ;)
<yofel> ah well, 3 coffees are obviously not enough yet for me today -.-
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<apachelogger> HUNGRY
<apachelogger> I do not see that function in master
<apachelogger> I be blind
<apachelogger> yofel: ok
<apachelogger> that is a bug on martin's side
<apachelogger> #ifdef KWIN_HAVE_OPENGLES
<apachelogger> then the code that leads to crash
<apachelogger> what distrubes me though is this
<apachelogger>     if (!haveContext) {
<apachelogger>         deleteEGLContext();
<apachelogger>     }
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> now either that function name is crap or that ! doesn't belong there
<apachelogger> either way not a packaging issue
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: hi
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: Good Morning. :)
<Riddell> in the foyer but the linux magazine stand
<Riddell> by
<maco> i have a bug for precise
<Riddell> only one?  you're lucky!
<maco> no wait i mean oneiric
<maco> if you click the gear with the arrow for updates, and the update it wants to do is the move to precise, and you dont want to do that because your version of vmware isnt supported in precise, so you hit "cancel"... the dist upgrade fetcher crashes
<apachelogger> what piece of software is that anyway
<Riddell> ScottK: "it's designed to support Debian based systems" that's not the answer jos wants
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm sure it's not.
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: I'll be down there is a bit.
<ScottK> Muon is the first GUI pacakge manager I've used on Kubuntu that was not painfully slow.
<Riddell> ScottK: a better point to make to him would be "jos: Yast, like many other tools, was meant to be cross-distro" "grumpy reply: it was licenced for many years so explicitly forbid that, don't lie"
<Riddell> but that owuld be grumpy :)
<DarkwingUDS> Muon is the first GUI package manager that I have ever wanted to use.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I envision a GTKvQt reply
<ScottK> Riddell: There ought to be an accurate, yet non-grumpy way to say that.
<apachelogger> the plymouth package is utter rubbish
<apachelogger> debian/patches/kubuntu-text.patch
<apachelogger> I don't even get why you need a patch with UDD
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think that indicates a problem in UDD rather than in plymouth packaging
<apachelogger> Riddell, DarkwingUDS: if you see slangasek plz be telling him that he should drop kubuntu-text from the plymouth branch
<apachelogger> I am so not going near that thing
<Riddell> apachelogger: won't that stop our text theme?
<DarkwingUDS> apachelogger: +1
<apachelogger> Riddell: importing it into kds
<apachelogger> the text stuff is templated based now, we only need the template
<apachelogger> s/templated/config I suppose
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120511164133-0c2dnclx7wsfjwh8 * (9 files in 3 dirs) * Import plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text from plymouth source package. Since plymouth has no epoch this is a no-brainer. * Change plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text from arch any to all (only contains a config, but no binary data)
<Riddell> rbelem_ the centre of attention as always https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-tgC-1yQlqLw/T6n-G_4P9rI/AAAAAAAAF1A/yD87E4bUUho/s903/SAM_1605.JPG
<Riddell> uh oh, we might have competition! https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-gnome-flavor
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+recipe/oxygen-fonts-daily
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm large exclamation mark on that page
<apachelogger> no idea why packagers cant upload to our ppas
<apachelogger> manual triggering works ;)
<apachelogger> as long as the person has upload rights
<apachelogger> anywhos
<apachelogger> lunch
<Riddell> koolhead17: I have the t-shirt in my bag, ask for it when you see me
<koolhead17> Riddell, great. where ru currently?
<yofel> huh, hibernate was turned off by default in precise o.O
<Riddell> koolhead17: release notes session 201
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> yofel: how do you mean?
<koolhead17> yofel, whats the work around :P
<Riddell> koolhead17: use suspend
<koolhead17> umm. k
<yofel> bug 989652 / bug 812394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989652 in Kubuntu PPA "Hibernate only locks the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989652
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812394 in Ayatana Design "Disable hibernate option by default" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812394
<yofel> now if plasma would actually make the options match with what upower reports...
<yofel> wouldn't help with policykit though I guess
<yofel> I see 3 things we could do:
<yofel> 1) patch the hibernate option ot of kickoff (and wherever else)
<yofel> 2) ship a policykit file to enable it by default
<yofel> 3) leave it not working and close bug as Won't Fix
<yofel> *out of
<d_ed> Riddell: do you have this image: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-wallpaper-v1c.jpg in layers (i.e without the logo) ?
<maco> ooh i like that wallpaper
<d_ed> me too
<Riddell> d_ed: not me, ask starbuck 
<maco> Riddell: is that nessy or a dragon?
<Riddell> yofel: I'd go for 1) since I tend to agree that hibernate has no practical use
<Riddell> maco: I think it's a pangolin
<maco> very skinny pangolin
<maco> im going to go with it being a dragon, because i like dragons
<yofel> one more thing I find interesting:
<yofel> $ upower --dump
<yofel> </snip> can-hibernate: no </snip>
<yofel> $ qdbus org.kde.Solid.PowerManagement /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanHibernate
<yofel> true
<yofel> something's broken here...
<Riddell> yofel: add it on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-development
<yofel> will do
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: about?
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: aye, where you at?
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: room 201
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: but there's internet by the pool!
<DarkwingUDS> want to meet there?
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: lets
 * Riddell goes to the pool
<DarkwingUDS> be there in 5 Riddell
<rbelem_> DarkwingUDS, /win 43
<rbelem_> ops
<Peace-> can somebody explain me why  canonical has choosen  ffmpeg by av developer 
<apachelogger> pardon?
<debfx> Peace-: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2011-May/000891.html
<Peace-> wtf
<Peace-> i am almost to complete my ffmpegservice menu
<eagles0513875_> hey guys can anyone guide me on how to fix this issue and its a rather serious issue as it occurs on 12.04 4.8.2 and 4.8.3 http://pastebin.com/G7YN70Yk
<ScottK> agateau: ^^^ I see plasma-widget menubar in the trace.  Is that from your code?
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: have you considered logging a bug rather than just keep repeating over and over to people "please help me fix this" - actually log a bug with all the detail so people can look at it
<ikonia> eagles0513875_: you seem to just keep asking people over and over "please fix this, it's important" with every bug rather than documenting it and logging it correctly for people to look at and progress through 
<yofel> hm, gcc 4.7 is dropping public symbols from kdelibs o.O?
<yofel> buildlog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/982285/ - most changes are optional, but some (like from libkjsapi4 [libkjs.so]) aren't
<ScottK> yofel: Talk to Debian KDE people as they are dealing with it too.
<yofel> hm, will poke lisandro later, thanks
<JontheEchidna> apol: btw, with final exams out of the way I'm *really* going to do the Muon 1.4 alpha release this weekend :P
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I had not seen that, thanks
<eagles0513875_> hey guys
<eagles0513875_> im having an issue with the netbook shell segfaulting any ideas or pointers on how i can fix it. backtrace is found here http://pastebin.com/G7YN70Yk
<eagles0513875_> ikonia: i want to try and fix the bug myself and submit a patch
<apol> JontheEchidna: cool
<yofel> eagles0513875_: still, file a bug, we don't usually accept bug reports by irc posts
<yofel> if you want the potential fix to make it into precise you'll need a bug anyway
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: ping?
<Riddell> afiestas: could you kidnap this guy?
<Riddell> nobody would mind
<Riddell> just claim you're an eta terrorist
<rbelem_> uaehauh
<rbelem_> LOL
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: you said he could go ahead
<Riddell> I blame this on you!
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: Yeah, I know LOL
 * rbelem_ kicks DarkwingUDS 
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: will your hope to improve the website include a plan to put kubuntu docs online?
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: Yes.
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: Not only will they be online but, the translations will be online as well.
<Riddell> action [david.wonderly] put kubuntu-docs with translations on kubuntu.org ?
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: +1
<DarkwingUDS> AKA yes
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: I've asked this before but is littlegirl going to come back?
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: I hope so.
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: do you have her e-mail?  I can't find it just now
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: I'll find it shortly.
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: got it
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~littlergirl
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-12
<Riddell> DarkwingUDS: am I missing anything?
<Riddell> rbelem_: ?
<Riddell> cos you guys are missing a lovely evening by the pool :)
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: do you have your stuff listed somehwere?
<Riddell> my stuff?
<DarkwingUDS> Rather...
<DarkwingUDS> There is the after party at 7p
<Riddell> does that have food?
<Riddell> yes
<DarkwingUDS> yes
<Riddell> chilling by the pool until then sounds good, this thing really should be guitar shaped
<DarkwingUDS> LOL
<DarkwingUDS> Riddell: I'm on skype with someone otherwise I would be there.
<apachelogger> afiestas: you might want to show bug 988612 to someone, I fear our usual process of sending the guy  to report it upstream will not yield a bug report there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 988612 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "Wifi widget text unreadable in Kubuntu Oxygen Desktop Theme due to dark color" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988612
<apachelogger> bug 650481 makes me wonder whether we can check whether stuff is in progress
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 650481 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "System restart notification while upgrade is in-progress" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650481
<apachelogger> guess we could check for presence of qaptworker as nasty workaround
<JontheEchidna> btw, I was mulling moving the hook and reboot events from k-n-h to muon-notifier
<JontheEchidna> then k-n-h would only do apport and plugin notification
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120512034834-m2k6vm71d2yssmr3 * src/daemon/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Remove the DistUpgradeEvent, moved to Muon Notifier and unused here.
<JontheEchidna> ^(just some cleanup in bzr, that got moved a while ago)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's the advantage in that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: clearer responsibilities
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> and this is why we might not want to do it ... the user will not get a notification to reboot if he uses apt-get only and no muon anywhere to be seen
<apachelogger> so the advanced use cases might suffer from this move
<apachelogger> (also FWIW... while reboot definitiely belongs into muon, I am not sure about hooks)
<apachelogger> then again I also do not remember how the hooks work, but I'd imagine that one coudl easily use them as administration tool
<BluesKaj> hey all
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120512154411-adakp0eh32929cd1 * lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/ (kubuntu_logo.png kubuntu_logo.svgz) make the logo as close to a circle as it gets right now
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-13
 * apachelogger blinks
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it allows for Muon to provide notification for distros not using k-n-h (Debian springs to mind)
<JontheEchidna> For the usecase of "no Muon anywhere", I think that's probably a rare usecase.
<JontheEchidna> Both the reboot and hook functionality of k-n-h currently rely on stamps created by stuff in the update-notifier-common package
<JontheEchidna> and muon-notifier is basically a frontend for update-notifier
<JontheEchidna> with the reasoning being that if you don't have an update-notifier frontend installed and just use apt-get, you'd get no notifications anyways
 * JontheEchidna takes the quantal dive
<Mamarok> the title is misleading: apparently Google employees use Kubuntu: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/05/how-google-developers-use-ubuntu.html
<Tm_T> Mamarok: Kubuntu is Ubuntu
<Mamarok> yeah, sort of, but the author tries to actually make it sound like only the cook uses Kubuntu
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> so if one installs kubuntu-active, there's no normal kubuntu desktop anymore
<apachelogger> Tm_T: yah
<apachelogger> Tm_T: lolwut?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: yes
<Tm_T> when I try to login to plasma-desktop, it gives me active
<Tm_T> and only active
<apachelogger> Oo
<Tm_T> even when I have only installed active, never used it
<Tm_T> I have got this on two system now
<apachelogger> sounds unintended
<Tm_T> yup
<apachelogger> /usr/share/xessions/plasma-desktop.desktop
<apachelogger> or some such file
<apachelogger> what does it contain?
<Tm_T> kde-plasma.desktop has Exec=/usr/bin/startkde
<apachelogger> and the active one?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Tm_T> apachelogger: has startactive, as it should
<yofel> rbelem_: ^
<Tm_T> I haven't been able to figure out what and where is going wrong
<Tm_T> there's no plasma-active on any autostart folder that should affect
<Tm_T> almost like /usr/share/plasma-active-default-settings/share/autostart/ is read, but why, and where
<apachelogger> hm
<yofel> Tm_T: what are the contents of /etc/kde4rc ?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: echo $KDEDIRS
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ahha
<Tm_T> /usr/share/kubuntu-active-default-settings/:/usr/share/plasma-active-default-settings/:/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/
<apachelogger> ohhhoooo
<apachelogger> oh well, that almost makes sense ^^
<Tm_T> where that is defined? because it's like that while I'm on unity
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> probably an xession file
<apachelogger> which explains the problem
<Tm_T> uhhuh
<Tm_T> yofel: prefixes=/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/
<yofel> then it's probably something as apachelogger said
<Tm_T> yup, but couldn't locate any xsession file that do define it
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/51kubuntu-active:  export KDEDIRS=/usr/share/kubuntu-active-default-settings/:/usr/share/plasma-active-default-settings/:$KDEDIRS
<Tm_T> I'm blind for not noticing that sooner
<Tm_T> that file should be read only when plasma-active is the session, am I right?
<Tm_T> now it's read every time
<Tm_T> so $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP should be checked before setting anything else on there
<Tm_T> or $DESKTOP_SESSION rather
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it shouldn't be set through xession
<apachelogger> that doesn't make sense for active
<Tm_T> right
<Tm_T> where it should be set? I assume on startactive or some similar script
<apachelogger> either there or the Exec of the desktop file
<Tm_T> oaight, will move stuff to startactive here and see how it goes
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 408 * debian/ (11 files) update symbol files for gcc 4.7
<Tm_T> startactive script is nicely small btw
<yofel> the contents are weird though..
<Tm_T> it just launched dbus and then startactive.bin, that's it
<Tm_T> launches too
<yofel> it *kills* dbus before that
<Tm_T> yup
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 36 * debian/changelog releasing version 5:71~pre15ubuntu13
<Tm_T> it's not first time I see something like that done with dbus
<Tm_T> eh, unity-greeter doesn't show active as available session
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons] Philip Muškovac * 98 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> lol
<Tm_T> brargh
<Tm_T> I'm not amused anymore
<Tm_T> I see no reason why it wouldn't show it
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> plasma-active isn't on the list now at all
<Tm_T> not even with lightdm-kde-greeter
<Tm_T> ah, now it's there
<Tm_T> not my day...
<Tm_T> and not it's not there
<Tm_T> now
<apachelogger> perhaps the tryexec fails?
<apachelogger> which would make the file unlisted
<apachelogger> however raising the question why the tryexec fails
<Tm_T> apachelogger: it works now
<Tm_T> prolly was something of my own doings, I just reverted everything and redid with caution /:
<Tm_T> but yeah, placing those KDEDIRS exports to startactive does the job just fine
<eagles0513875> hey guys can someone take a look 998630 i dunno why its happening or causing it would be great to get some guidance on how to fix it if possible.
<eagles0513875> bug 998630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998630 in plasma-netbook (Ubuntu) "plasma netbook shell crashes on kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998630
<eagles0513875> yofel: what exactly is causing the above bug of mine?
<yofel> from what I see, some dbus call in the menubar widget crashes. I don't have time to dig into dbus in c++ now though
<eagles0513875> yofel: does that mean its upstream kde issue or something kubuntu specific?
<yofel> as a workaround remove the widget
<yofel> not sure
<eagles0513875> one thing i do notice is that after the crash i get a black screen with the drop box box in the middle
<eagles0513875> yofel: the problem is this is the netbook version and i need the menus at the top
<yofel> well, removing the widget *should* make the application menubar appear again
<yofel> it's just a matter of where the menu is
<eagles0513875> yofel: oddly enough first time it crashes and after i close the bug reporter it comes back on its own
<eagles0513875> 2nd time it doesnt
<yofel> hm
<eagles0513875> whats bad this affects 12.04 and 12.10 so far in the sense of netbook users
<yofel> maybe it doesn't wait long enough for the dbus interface to start? Dunno
<eagles0513875> not sure im a novice to all of this hence why the questions for guidance
<CIA-42> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120513161836-vdm9nrv0fau2xjzr * debian/ (15 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> * Merge with Debian, remaining changes: - Keep dependency on a polkit frontend
<CIA-42> for libqapt-runtime - Keep cherry-picked patches from the 1.3 branch * Team
<JontheEchidna> This new Qt Creator 2.5 is fancy
<Darkwing> JontheEchidna: Fancy good?
<JontheEchidna> Todo plugin <3 http://i.imgur.com/gSs8O.png
<JontheEchidna> new welcome page: http://i.imgur.com/KxBfC.png
<JontheEchidna> :D
<eagles0513875> hey Darkwing and JontheEchidna :D
<JontheEchidna> hi
<Darkwing> JontheEchidna: That is sweeeeeeeeeeet.
<yofel> nice :)
<Darkwing> Okay, There are going to be a few emails from me today...
<Darkwing> Updates from UDS as well as call for nominations and schedule for the Council elections.
<jussi> wooohoo, the cook uses Kubuntu... :D http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/05/how-google-developers-use-ubuntu.html
<yofel> the last paragraph about unity and kde is unclear - is he talking about users not liking change in unity or kde?
<Riddell> in unity
<Riddell> he explicity mentioned that the kde users are looking forward to the precise update
<yofel> btw. did anyone try the NTP time update in the date and time settings? I had 2 people tell me it crashes (bug 998551), but I can't reproduce that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998551 in Kubuntu PPA "time server appled crashed when apply" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998551
<Riddell> no crash but I do get a nasty error diaogue saying "Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6, "
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kactivities] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> I'm going off irc for a couple of weeks in a hope to prevent burnout, e-mail or text/phone me if you need me
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 215 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<yofel> Riddell: sure thing, have a good time :)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 168 * debian/ (10 files) * Switch boost build-dep to 1.49 * Update symbol files for gcc 4.7
<yofel> bulldog98: please don't forget to add any created files to bzr before you commit (not-installed was missing from smokegen)
<yofel> bulldog98: and please use present tense in your changelog entries
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 34 * debian/ (changelog libmarblewidget13.symbols) Update symbol files for gcc 4.7
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkipi] Philip Muškovac * 35 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 29 * debian/ (not-installed changelog) releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 31 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 31 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Philip Muškovac * 29 * debian/ (changelog libokularcore1abi1.symbols) Update symbol files for gcc 4.7
<Darkwing> bug: 998630
<Darkwing> hmmm....
<Darkwing> bug 998630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998630 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "plasma netbook shell crashes on kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998630
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 35 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 154 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<Tm_T> apachelogger: filed a bug about the plasma-active issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-active-default-settings/+bug/998846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998846 in kubuntu-active-default-settings (Ubuntu) "KDEDIRS set in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/51kubuntu-active messes normal Kubuntu session" [Undecided,New]
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2] Philip Muškovac * 36 * debian/ (changelog libkexiv2-10.symbols) Update symbol files for gcc 4.7
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/blinken] Philip Muškovac * 26 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 28 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<yofel> shiiii....
<yofel> libboost-graph1.49-dev [required by kdepimlibs] is in universe for quantal
 * yofel reverts
<yofel> ScottK: or do you know until when that'll be in main?
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 24 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Philip Muškovac * 62 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 274 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<bulldog98> yofel: yes I think I forgot present tense in the first changelogs, but later I did present (and I don’t remember missing not-installed) :(
<yofel> np, I noticed it was right in another one.
<bulldog98> yofel: it’s ok if you point out, if I do something wrong, cause it’s the only way I’ll find out about what I did wrong and that I did something wrong :)
<bulldog98> yofel: http://forum.kubuntu-de.org/index.php?topic=16543.new#new  we may have to patch the akonadi settings, to make sure you have that installed first
<yofel> likely, file a bug
<bulldog98> against akonadi or something else?
<yofel> against whatever provides that backup feature I would say. (I didn't know that akonadi has something like that yet)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/analitza] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/ (changelog libanalitza4abi1.symbols) Update symbol files for gcc 4.7
<shadeslayer> erk
<shadeslayer> new gcc
<yofel> yeah, 
<yofel> increadibly fun already
<shadeslayer> have fun :D
<shadeslayer> hehe
<bulldog98> yofel: bug #998868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998868 in kdepim-runtime (Ubuntu) "akonaditray should check if mysqldump and bzip2 are installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998868
<yofel> thx
<shadeslayer> yofel: any interesting build failiures?
<yofel> so far only kdepimlibs being in dep-wait as boost 1.49 binaries are in universe
<yofel> otherwise there's only symbol shuffle
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<JontheEchidna> some of the boost libraries already seem to have been promoted: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/104274870/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.akonadi_1.7.2-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> I'd guess that a few weren't promoted, for whateverreason
<bulldog98> yofel: I’ll have a look at that now
<yofel> bulldog98: at what?
<bulldog98> bug #998868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998868 in kdepim-runtime (Ubuntu) "akonaditray should check if mysqldump and bzip2 are installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998868
<yofel> ah ok, thanks
<bulldog98> yofel: was it in kde-wallpapers where you did an simular patch?
<yofel> bulldog98: no, or you don't mean me. What are you trying to do? (note that bzip2 should already be installed, ubuntu-minimal depends on that)
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah was kde-workspace
<bulldog98> yofel: that’s the patch atm: http://paste.kde.org/477422
<yofel> bulldog98: line 9 is obviously wrong, for the rest I'm too tired right now
<bulldog98> yofel: :)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-06
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1119312] Desktop Effects keyboard shortcuts not saved @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1119312 (by lordievader)
<ScottK> Riddell: krfb works here.  It didn't work the first time I launched it, but it did the second.  No idea why.
<ahoneybun> hey people!
<ahoneybun> hey ScottK
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> ahoneybun: here now
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> "Myriam Schweingruber (myriam) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team" yay Mamarok still loves us!
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Meh if Mamarok isn't I will be O-mouthed
<smartboyhw_> BTW, how is KDE SC 4.10.3 doing?
<Riddell> see for yourself http://kyofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.3_raring.html
<smartboyhw_> Meh no one fixed it?
<Mamarok> Riddell: what a silly assumption I would not still like you :)
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Anyone abandoned their membership in the past 12 months?
<Mamarok> I use Kubuntu since its very existence, why would I abandon it?
<smartboyhw_> Mamarok: You will not for sure.
<Riddell> what small bugs shall we get agateau to fix?
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: kactivities 4.10.3
<smartboyhw_> It's crapped when cmaking
<apachelogger> Riddell: ur such a stalker :P
<smartboyhw_> apachelogger: lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: hmm, how does one update the package in ninjas again :S
<yofel> shadeslayer: huh?
<shadeslayer> yofel: nvm :P
<shadeslayer> did not have enough coffee and TT
<yofel> smartboyhw_: kactivities is crapped because nepomuk-core needs an update
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> n-c is fixed
<shadeslayer> just uploaded it
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<smartboyhw> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw
<Riddell> +           ) + i18n("<p>Kubuntu includes additions and alterations to the KDE translation from <a href=\"https://translations.launchpad.net/\">Launchpad</a>.</p>");
<Riddell> do we still need this?
<Riddell> harald say no
<ScottK> Riddell: What happened to you with krfb?  I made it work.
<Riddell> ScottK: I really don't know
<Riddell> ScottK: I made it work connecting to me, it just didn't connect from the withsupport office
<ScottK> What VNC client where they using?
<Riddell> it was connecting from an ubuntu machine so maybe there's something there
<Riddell> but I've not looked any further than that
<Riddell> maybe they were just doing something stupid
<ScottK> I'd ask them what VNC client they were using as it seems to work with krdc.
<smartboyhw_> apachelogger: Good guidelines
<Riddell> kde telepathy's notification systray icon, should it blink?
<yofel> IIRC there should be a seperate blinking envelope when you get a message
<Riddell> yes that's what there is
<Riddell> but should there be? from a nice design perspective
<Riddell> I think it's annoying to have a blinking thing
<yofel> I think that's very much personal preference. Most IM applications have some blinking thing for new messages
<yofel> be it the application icon or something else
<yofel> it could be redundant if you consider knotify to be responsible for that
<shadeslayer> Martin says it's very heavy on kwin
<yofel> because it's an animation? rendering some 16x16 px shouldn't be that heavy...
<shadeslayer> I believe he said something about blur
<shadeslayer> I forget
<yofel> oh, blur can be heavy, right
<yofel> I personally could live without it - *IF* I could make the knotify icon red when something's up
<yofel> I don't notice a small grey icon on a grey panel with a number on it unless I'm actually there when the full notification pops up
<shadeslayer> yofel: turns out the entire panel is redrawn if the hardware doesn't support caching
<yofel> ouch
<smartboyhw> yofel: ?
<yofel> ok, mine supports caching if I can trust the "show paint" effect
<yofel> smartboyhw: <shadeslayer> yofel: turns out the entire panel is redrawn if the hardware doesn't support caching
<smartboyhw> yofel: Eh
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: <yofel> smartboyhw: <shadeslayer> yofel: turns out the entire panel is redrawn if the hardware doesn't support caching
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: You quoted too many people
<apachelogger> I thought we were playing a game
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: … No we are not.
<apachelogger> :O
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: lol
 * Riddell spots https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-webkit-maintenance
<ScottK> Seems rather incomplete.
<apachelogger> Darkwing: yofel: shadeslayer: there are  2 pending questions on the mailing list for you guys....
<shadeslayer> I have half a reply in my draft
<apachelogger> that does not help me now does it :P
<shadeslayer> I am sleepy
<shadeslayer> coffee didn't help
<apachelogger> cry me a river
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Barcelona has no river
<apachelogger> that's why you are supposed to cry me one.....
<shadeslayer> I don't think it works that way
<apachelogger> it is
<apachelogger> trust me
<apachelogger> I am austrian.
<shadeslayer> and that's exactly why I don't trust you
<shadeslayer> 4.10.3 packages are just weird on the status page
<shadeslayer> E: libkwineffects1abi4: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol _ZN4KWin15AnimationEffect25disconnectGeometryChangesEv@ABI_1_4
<shadeslayer> I don't see the debian revision in there
<debfx> look into the log file
<mitya57> shadeslayer: re okular (again): I tried to change the ABI version, but the build still produces usr/lib/libokularcore.so.2abi1
<mitya57> should I have a libokularcore2abi2 package providing a .so.2abi1 library?
<shadeslayer> uh no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<mitya57> (detais are in bug 117943 I've filed today)
<ubottu> bug 117943 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-session should depend on dbus-x11" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117943
<mitya57> *details
<mitya57> *bug 1176943
<ubottu> bug 1176943 in okular (Ubuntu) "okular FTBFS with gcc 4.8" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176943
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> mitya57: X-Debian-ABI: 1
<apachelogger> ur such a troll
<shadeslayer> mitya57: you need to bump that
<mitya57> shadeslayer: ah thanks, didn't notice that
<shadeslayer> np
<apachelogger> someone please make sure albert is ok with the bump
<mitya57> pushed to lp:~mitya57/kubuntu-packaging/okular, will submit a mp if/when it builds
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^^^^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^^^^
<apachelogger> did anyone do that?
<shadeslayer> do what
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> someone please make sure albert is ok with the [abi] bump
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> mitya57: ^^
<mitya57> tsdgeos is not here
<mitya57> will subscribe him to the bug
<shadeslayer> #okular
<apachelogger> awesome thanks
<mitya57> s/the bug/the merge proposal/g, that'll make more sense
<kubotu> mitya57 meant: "will subscribe him to the merge proposal"
<shadeslayer> mitya57: btw please discuss with upstream before uploading anything
<shadeslayer> just to make sure they're OK with it
 * mitya57 thinks discussing with tsdgeos will be enough
<Riddell> they're private symbols
<Riddell> that's not an abi change
<lordievader> Good evening.
<mitya57> shadeslayer: ^^
<Riddell> mitya57: they're all private symbols, it's fine for gcc to optimise them away
<Riddell> no abi change
<mitya57> OK, actually I thought about that but was not sure enough
<mitya57> can one of you then pull ~mitya57/kubuntu-packaging/okular into the main branch? I've undone the package name change
<Riddell> mitya57: let me look
<mitya57> wait a second, I'll add a bug reference
<mitya57> done
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174495] kwin instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174495 (by sfar)
<Riddell> mitya57: that still does the abi change, it's not necessary
<Riddell> mitya57: ah no it's all good
<apachelogger> yofel: piiiiing
<yofel> apachelogger: reserved pong
<apachelogger> yofel: if I upload a patched .2 runtime now will you hate me?
<apachelogger> i.e. it could wait until after .3
<apachelogger> it's just that I have it ready now ^^
<yofel> well, not really... as long as you later rebase .3 on the new .2
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> I'll wait :P
<yofel> we need an intact changelog... that's all
<Riddell> mitya57: merged!
<mitya57> thanks Riddel!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: exams done yet?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope, www.unh.edu/registrar/finals/finals_spring_2013.pdf
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> I'll poke you on thursday I suppose then :P
<apachelogger> or next week or something
<apachelogger> I have great plans for making updates less annoying :P
<JontheEchidna> k ^^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: though personally, I have exams on the 10th, 13th and 14th
<JontheEchidna> so you could probably poke me wed. and it'd be ok
<JontheEchidna> that's a list of all the possible times a final exam could be scheduled
<apachelogger> ok, perfect
<Riddell> hmm not much on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/2013-05-14/
<Riddell> Darkwing: fancy setting up a mumble call again for kubuntu?
<Riddell> ScottK: "[PyQt] ANN: PyQt5 Snapshots Available" does that make you exsxcited?
<ScottK> I already ping'ed xnox and mitya57.
<ScottK> I'm hoping they are excited enough to package it.
<shadeslayer> py-cited
<Riddell> mirv?
 * mitya57 is excited but lacks time, so won't be against xnox doing it :)
<ScottK> mitya57: Find someone else that does ...
<ScottK> BTW, sip4 will need to be updated too.
<mitya57> that should be an easy thing
<ScottK> mitya57: Excellent.  Thanks for working on it.
<mitya57> ScottK: do you want me to commit it to svn?
<ScottK> mitya57: I'd say first get it into Ubuntu and in bzr.  I'm not sure the state of Qt5 in Debian at the moment.
<mitya57> it's in experimental
<ScottK> There's a few things around sip4/PyQt4 that need sorting before I can put it in Debian anyway.
<ScottK> Once I get the current sip4 in experimental sorted, then it could go there, but in the mean time, I'd get it in Ubuntu.
<mitya57> by "it" I meant sip4...
<ScottK> No, not yet.
<ScottK> Just do Ubuntu.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: Justodo Kubuntu.
<ahoneybun> *Just do Kubuntu.
<k1ck-soee> hiho, KDE 4.10.3 out ? 
<ScottK> ahoneybun: It's all one package archive.  I meant Ubuntu as in Ubuntu the distribution, not Ubuntu the desktop.
<Riddell> soee: needs packaging
<soee> Riddell, can't do that but i can test when ready :)
<Riddell> hmm, do I want to remove all these ? Build-Depends: kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.10)
<Riddell> (again)
<ScottK> apachelogger: More plymouth fun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/1171099/comments/20
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1171099 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Saucy) "kubuntu - plymouth not shown" [High,Triaged]
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: KDE Bug 317858 seems to be reasonably hot.  Is a solution for that available?
<ubottu> KDE bug 317858 in updater "muon crash when I change the update server" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317858
<JontheEchidna> There's not one yet
<JontheEchidna> It's one that I thought I had fixed, but the solution didn't end up working
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks for working on it.
<JontheEchidna> It's one I can't reproduce, so any of my attempts are blind. (Timing related)
<ScottK> I can reproduce it intermittently.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: I know just joking ;)
<ScottK> OK
<ahoneybun> Hey Riddell
<ScottK> Some people don't.
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics
<yofel> Riddell: well, as long as we don't change the version in meta-kde, you could just leave it in
<yofel> ScottK: the graphical splash not working with nvidia means it works be design, no?
<yofel> an nouveau is buggy alright
<ScottK> No idea.
<yofel> *as designed - I meant
<yofel> the nvidia driver expects the kernel to be in text mode. Thus you get the text splash
<yofel> you can ofc. force a framebuffer, but IIRC that doesn't work in all cases
<ahoneybun> is Kubuntu still using guarddog?
<yofel> ahoneybun: looks very KDE3 to me, so no
<ahoneybun> what does
<apachelogger> ScottK: "buggy" probably means text splash :P
<apachelogger> i.e. kubuntu-text
<yofel> ahoneybun: guarddog
<yofel> though I meant qt3 
<ahoneybun> yofel: yes what does Kubuntu use as a firewall right now?
<yofel> ahoneybun: nothing
<yofel> the successor was kcm-ufw which was removed after being unmaintained
<ahoneybun> oh nice
<ahoneybun> I guess I can take that out of the Docs
<yofel> if someone would want to configure the firewall gufw would probably be the thing to use
<tyrog> Hello everyone. Is it possible to use the Ubuntu LTS enablement stack in Kubuntu 12.04.2? thanks
<ahoneybun> just was wondering if that was still in theree
<ahoneybun> tyrog: Kubuntu uses the same software repos
<tyrog> ahoneybun: is there no problem with dependencies?
<ahoneybun> if they are the same versions, I'm not 100% sure
<ahoneybun> we use the same packages
<yofel> tyrog: none that can't be worked out at least. If there are it's mostly apt doing the wrong thing 
<apachelogger> agateau: kde:about-distro
<agateau> apachelogger: \o/
<shadeslayer> anyone working on getting the kscreen update in?
<shadeslayer> in Raring
<ScottK> Don't think so
<shadeslayer> uhm, shouldn't we?
<ScottK> Yes
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I've uploaded libscreek into kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<shadeslayer> *libkscreen
<shadeslayer> once that's compiled I'll upload kscreen
<ScottK> OK
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-07
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: hello
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon Kubuntu people:)
 * smartboyhw checks KDE SC 4.10.3
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw_> Meh, shadeslayer still hasn't answered my questions (nor did yofel and Darkwing)
<valorie> I wish more people were asking questions
<smartboyhw_> valorie: Heh
<smartboyhw_> Albeit, the users won't
<smartboyhw_> Since they aren't voters
<valorie> I never thought of doing so
<valorie> but really, the council is for all of us
<smartboyhw_> and Kubuntu Members would have known who to vote beforehans
<smartboyhw_> I simply don't know who to vote, so I askes
<valorie> transparency is good
<valorie> the more transparent we are, the more people are likely to step up into leadership roles, IMO
<valorie> I hope you've started a new tradition
<smartboyhw_> Canonical won't like this http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20130506 ;P
<valorie> heh
<Tm_T> smartboyhw_: why not?
<Tm_T> Kubuntu is Ubuntu afterall (;
<smartboyhw_> Tm_T: I think they don't like to see their own thing squashed and Kubuntu praised:P
<Tm_T> they should!
<smartboyhw_> Tm_T: :P
<valorie> I wouldn't blame Canonical for favoring their own creation over the step-child
<valorie> now the ubuntu community is a different question
<Tm_T> valorie: indeed
<valorie> we can't really worry about what canonical thinks
<Tm_T> we don't need to I'd say
<valorie> it did hurt when they withdrew support
<valorie> but I think we are stronger now
<valorie> so they did us a favor
<smartboyhw> valorie: ;)
<smartboyhw> Actually I don't understand: Why is Jonathan such a popular first name in the West?
<smartboyhw> 4 Kubuntu Members have Jonathan has their first name…
<valorie> very old name, even found in the Bible
<mikhas> exist as a proper name in most European countries
<mikhas> (localized versions, of course)
<smartboyhw> valorie, mikhas: OK
<Riddell> that distrowatch article is fun
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Surely yep:)
<Riddell> but do I blog it given it slags of ubuntu lots
<mikhas> sure you do
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: in finnish it's Joonatan
<smartboyhw> Tm_T: :O 
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I have half a reply in my inbox
<Riddell> smartboyhw: the reason I use my surname as irc nick is because there were so many jonathans at school we all had to use surnames to distinguish
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Let me give you a cup of coffee
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Seriously? LOL
<shadeslayer> I just finished one, I could use another one
<smartboyhw> kubotu: give a cup of coffee to shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> surely you mean
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order coffee for smartboyhw
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to smartboyhw.
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order espresso for shadeslayer
 * kubotu slides espresso down the bar to shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> mmm
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order breakfast for Riddell
 * kubotu slides a cigarette, a cup of hot coffee and a bagel with cream cheese down the bar to Riddell.
<valorie> I thought using surnames was standard in UK public schools?
<valorie> I'm glad i didn't have to go by "Cowan"
<smartboyhw> I wonder what will dinner be for kubotu…
<Riddell> valorie: you are mistaking England for the UK
<smartboyhw> heh
<valorie> ah, not a Scots custom then?
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order afternoon tea for smartboyhw
 * kubotu slides afternoon tea down the bar to smartboyhw
<kubotu> howdy, smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Meh…
<valorie> I've never actually been in England
<valorie> only Scotland
 * smartboyhw will be in England in July
<smartboyhw> When you guys are in Akademy
<valorie> and in the first pub we were in, I mentioned that this was my first time in Europe
<valorie> fellow roared out, you aren't in EUROPE, you're in SCOTLAND!
<smartboyhw> valorie: ROFL
<valorie> later he bought me a lovely whisky
<valorie> mmmm, Jura
<Riddell> valorie: that's disappointing
<Riddell> http://ubuntugnome.org/  their Follow Us section with links to Facebook, g+ and twitter is where we should be at
<valorie> yes, I was surprised
<valorie> I thought the Scots in general were more European-minded than the average English
<valorie> the Jura was delicious
<valorie> that is a really plain page
<Riddell> valorie: those of us who plan to vote Yes are, those who vote No less so.  unlike england there's no calls to have a vote to get out of the EU
<soee> Riddell, anyone working on 4.10.3 ?
<apachelogger> yofel: are you doing frameworks for neon.... cause you've got kdelibs imported...?
<valorie> anyway, Riddell, I agree with you on the Follow Us part
<valorie> that's the best part of their very plain site
<smartboyhw> valorie: Don't forget, they are a new flavour
<valorie> oh, yes, I know
<smartboyhw> And they don't even have a proper QA lead…
<valorie> and I'm sure they will find someone to pretty it up
<valorie> info is good, even if plain
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we just have an import, no work on getting it to work AFAIK
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: ScottK bug 1171331
<ubottu> bug 1171331 in kscreen (Ubuntu) "Screen rotation isn't taken into account when positioning screens in KCM" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171331
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> bug 1177333
<ubottu> bug 1177333 in kscreen (Ubuntu) "[SRU] kscreen 0.0.92" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177333
<apachelogger> Darkwing, shadeslayer, yofel: questions on ML still waiting for replies
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Hey don't keep on telling them:P
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<smartboyhw_> yofel: Is the 4.10.3 Raring status page cronjob down?
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<apachelogger> bazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar
<smartboyhw_> apachelogger: What happened?!
<ghostcube> o.O
<apachelogger> 2013-05-07 12:44:47 INFO    Unable to import branch because of limitations in Bazaar.
<apachelogger> 2013-05-07 12:44:47 INFO    The repository you are fetching from contains submodules, which are not yet supported.
<Riddell> apachelogger seems to have worked out how to use a laptop while sleeping, impressive
<smartboyhw_> apachelogger: :O
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^ suggestions?
<shadeslayer> ahaha
<shadeslayer> ahahahahaha
 * shadeslayer jumps off a building
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also pling
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: NO!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you can't import submodules
<shadeslayer> no git submodule support in bzr
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pling?
<apachelogger> no shit sherlok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: suggestions, we write a cron job on a server to push repos
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> import each module individually
<shadeslayer> that's all I can think of
<apachelogger> what server
<shadeslayer> or making Riddell write submodule support
<apachelogger> also there are no modules
<apachelogger> there may have been in the history
<shadeslayer> yeah so
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: Good one
<apachelogger> which makes the fail even more bullshit
<shadeslayer> that breaks bzr
<apachelogger> we should just stop using launchpad
<shadeslayer> or just make Riddell fix bzr :P
<smartboyhw_> apachelogger: That's a wild suggestion. Let Riddell fix bzr.
<smartboyhw_> So Riddell, fix it;P
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> let's spend engineering time on dead software
<smartboyhw_> apachelogger: Dead?
<apachelogger> bzr is on life support
<smartboyhw_> apachelogger: What's replacing it then?
<apachelogger> nothing
<shadeslayer> mercurial
<apachelogger> it's expect to rot until broken
<smartboyhw_> apachelogger: !?
<apachelogger> what do I know
<apachelogger> what do I care
<Riddell> "maintinance mode"
<apachelogger> there's no such thing considering it can't evne import git repos if there are submodules in the history
<apachelogger> THE HISTORY
<smartboyhw_> kubotu: newversion homerun 0.2.3
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1177399
<Riddell> when did that appear?
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Planet KDE
<smartboyhw_> 12:32 UTC
<smartboyhw_> Today
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<yofel> smartboyhw: script looks running to me, maybe there was a network issue?
<yofel> apachelogger: pong
<smartboyhw> yofel: Hmn
<yofel> apachelogger: and as shadeslayer said, there's only an import for frameworks. And I don't really plan to do any neon packaging until 4.11 is out
<yofel> not saying that we can't change that
<yofel> smartboyhw: "Last updated on 2013-05-07 15:00 (UTC)" - that was just now
<smartboyhw> yofel: OKp
<smartboyhw> yofel: But some of the successfully built packages are showing res
<smartboyhw> s/res/red/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "yofel: But some of the successfully built packages are showing red"
<yofel> red means there were issues, not that it failed to build
<yofel> that actually says failed to build
<yofel> (see rocs)
<yofel> in kate's case it would be the list-missing output
<yofel> weird bug of the day: lp 1177329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1177329 in Kubuntu PPA "lock screen password is not same as user password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177329
<genii-around> Does anyone know when Saucy will be added to kubuntu PPAs ?
<yofel> genii-around: define "added"?
<yofel> if you mean available in apt: as soon as someone uploads something for saucy to the ppa
<Quintasan> lol wat
<genii-around> yofel: Ah, OK. I just went from 13.04 to the 13.10 development version, noted there was nothing in the PPAs yet
<apachelogger> yofel: wip
<apachelogger> albiet launchpad is crap
<apachelogger> so I am writing tooling to do the recipe building outside launchpad
<Riddell> rick_timmis: did you get anywhere with your watchfile watcher?
<rick_timmis> Riddell: Not really, sorry. I got side tracked and it dropped down my todo list. 
<seaLne> do we really still need lots of cvs things in kubuntu-full package? just installed it for the first time in ages on a pc for parentals
<rick_timmis> Riddell: I feel I have got lots of big gaps in my knowledge of Debian packaging and the finer aspects of APT, plus my day to day work load has gotten ahead of me.
<Riddell> seaLne: cvs things?
<seaLne> including cvs package and a few utils for cvs stuff
<Riddell> rick_timmis: fair enoughski, let me know if you think you want to do other things in kubuntu, I hear ahoneybun iscracking on with docs
<Riddell> seaLne: apt-cache show kubuntu-full doesn't list anything cvs
<seaLne> looks like its some other package that pulls it in though
<Riddell> oh kdesdk-scripts
<Riddell> yeah that should go
<seaLne> it installed a lot of dev stuff i wasn't expecting, i'd thought it would be just like all of kde programs
<seaLne> not to sure what the usecase for -full is
<rick_timmis> Riddell: Probably best I sit quiet for a while, once I get back in the groove, I will take a look at packaging, as that will probably help fill out the gaps I mentioned
<Riddell> rick_timmis: plenty to package:)
<Riddell> seaLne: it's mostly a facet of ours seeds rather than something I'd expect people to need
<seaLne> ah
<Riddell> you can try kde-full which is the debian meta package for kde fanboys
<Riddell> vHanda: /etc/sysctl.d/30-nepomuk-inotify-limit.conf
<vHanda> Riddell: thanks
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bug 1177333
<ubottu> bug 1177333 in kscreen (Ubuntu Saucy) "[SRU] kscreen 0.0.92" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177333
<Riddell> ScottK: we were discussing srus and how they can get blocked.  is there an argument for allowing them into -proposed automatically and let ~ubuntu-sru review them during the7 day review period?
<Riddell> or even only at the end ofit?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think users who use proposed will not appreciate preventable breakage
<Riddell> do such users exist?
<Riddell> -proposed is intended as a testing place, if you use it you have to be prepared to test
<apachelogger> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apachelogger> one of these days I'll start using bookmarks :S
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<Riddell> buenos noches
<ahoneybun> have you seen the Docs so far?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: nope, what's new?
<ahoneybun> images, uploaded them to the wiki, made them thumbnails
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail
<Riddell> ooh pretty pictures on /Basics
<ahoneybun> thanks ;)
<ahoneybun> I'm still trying to get the format right
<ahoneybun> like where to put the index, and table of contents
<Riddell> depends on how long it is
<Riddell> if it's just the 6 items it is not then put the whole index on every page
<Riddell> but if it gets much longer it'll need to be only on the front page with next/previous links?
<ahoneybun> So should I put the index on every page?
<ahoneybun> or leave it as "See also" on the bottom
<Riddell> see also doesn't make much sense if it just lists all the pages
<ahoneybun> yea I'm working on that now
<Riddell> apachelogger: seen http://losca.blogspot.com.es/2013/05/qt-5-in-debian-and-ubuntu-patches.html ?
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> I have all the pages made so there are no dead links right now
<ahoneybun> Riddell: so how should it be?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: hmm
<Riddell> I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics is good wit the page contents at the top and the global contents at the bottom
<Riddell> just don't call it "see also"
<Riddell> that suggests it's selected pages rather than all contents
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/homerun/+bug/1177399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1177399 in homerun (Ubuntu Raring) "[SRU] homerun 0.2.3" [Medium,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscreen/+bug/1177333 while you're at it :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1177333 in kscreen "[SRU] kscreen 0.0.92" [High,Incomplete]
<soee> good evening
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what would I call it then
<Riddell> ahoneybun: just contents?
<ahoneybun> the see also part, me and my friend were thinking of talking about naming it "Overview of Chapters
<ahoneybun> thinking of naming it
<ahoneybun> "Overview of Chapters"
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics
<valorie> ahoneybun: looking better and better
<valorie> the KDE Menu Editor appears freakishly large to me
<valorie> however
<ahoneybun> Yes I saw that valorie
<valorie> I agree with Riddell, though - "Contents" is better than "ov erview of chapters"
<valorie> this isn't a book, so we don't need to introduce the concept of chapters
<ahoneybun> but with the <<TableOfContents>>  it put "Contents" there 
<ahoneybun> so no links to the other parts of the Docs?
<valorie> yes, there always have to be links to other parts
<valorie> or people will never find them
<ahoneybun> but then its 
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics
<valorie> with the moinmoin wiki, that's about the best you can do I think
<valorie> breadcrumbs instead would be cool, but .....
<ahoneybun> agreed
<ahoneybun> on the breadcrumbs anyway
<ahoneybun> well I could make the links myself and not use the <<TableOfContents>> 
<valorie> so far you are doing a great job
<valorie> I wrote down some of my thoughts the other night after i shut down irc
<valorie> do you want me to email them to you?
<valorie> got distracted and never looked up your email address yesterday
<ahoneybun> sure send them over valorie :)
 * Phonon looks at valorie
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm trying to be very precise
<valorie> ahoneybun: that's two releases ago!
 * valorie looks at Phonon
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> you know what I mean!
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics
<valorie> yes. :-)
<ahoneybun> yes what?
<valorie> yes, I know what you mean
<valorie> too scattered atm to edit
<ahoneybun> lol yea 
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of making a new kubuntu-docs, in a new format basically just a folder with text files with the same text from the wiki pages I made and upload them to lp
<valorie> we could do that each release
<valorie> rather than updating them, just regenerate
<valorie> also it's possible to create the xml/docbook from wiki
<valorie> not sure about moin, though
<valorie> that's how our amarok userdocs are created
<valorie> dunno if the KDE docs people love it or not, but they do the scripting/fixing
<ahoneybun> I think there is a way to import a xml into a wiki
<valorie> yes, but it can be done the other way too
<valorie> userbase > docbook works for KDE
<ahoneybun> so make userdocs from the wiki?
<valorie> sorry, dinner
<ahoneybun>  ok
<valorie> what we did was create the manual in userbase
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<valorie> then before release, check all the things, and ask the docteam to pull a new docbook from it
<valorie> so we aren't keeping two sets of docs
<ahoneybun> so the docs were in userbase and then you pulled it from there and then made a docbook from it
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-08
<dantti_laptop> I can't find libqtsolutions-soap headers am I missing something?
<ahoneybun> I'm don't have the knowledge about that
<ahoneybun> how do you make that blue text
<smartboyhw> Eh there are 1380 unread emails in my inbox
<valorie> oh, I wish
<soee> yofel, do you know whats the 4.10.3 status ?
<smartboyhw> soee: Heck, be patient;)
<soee> smartboyhw, one guy asked on #kubuntu when its ready
<soee> i just wanted to give him some info :)
<smartboyhw> soee: Should be today or tomorrow, depending on packager's time. I don't have time for packaging, I have two tests tmr:(
<soee> smartboyhw, ok thank you
<Riddell> dantti: we don't have libqtsolutions-soap packaged except as part of hupnp
<Riddell> fregl: did you see the kscreen update you needed got in -proposed?
<Riddell> hmm no it didn't, it's still in the queue
<Phonon> invasive changes or something
<fregl> Riddell: I don't recall asking for kscreen :) but I'll be happy to try how it will work with my external screen and tv anyway ;)
<Riddell> fregl: you had a crash in 13.04 caused by having nvidia?
<Riddell> kscreen causes a crash in kded on login
<soee> kded - monster that eats my whole memory on laptop
<fregl> Riddell: actually my crash was an outdated wayland build in /usr/local (me hides in shame)
<Riddell> fregl: you don't get https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318907 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 318907 in kded "kdeinit4 crashing after logon" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<fregl> Riddell: no, I have the nvidia binary blob and only one screen configured with nvidia-settings on my desktop here
<fregl> never had that crash
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Oh good, even our bot left:(
<Riddell> kubotu?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Or didn't ir?
<smartboyhw> s/ir/it/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Riddell: Or didn't it?"
<smartboyhw> Oh good it didn't
<smartboyhw> I thought I saw it leaving due to *.net *.split
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Kubuntu 10.04 LTS and Kubuntu 11.10 will reach EOL tomorrow!
<Riddell> ah, farewell lucid and oneiric, we knew thee well
<smartboyhw> Riddell: LOL
<smartboyhw> Heck, I got an EOL announcement to send for Ubuntu Studio tmr
<smartboyhw> Riddell: I just voted for the Council election!
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: did you vote before I sent my reply? :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayee: No.
<shadeslayer> also, you can change your vote AFAIK
<smartboyhw> I JUST voted, 1.5 min ago
<shadeslayer> aha :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: I won't change it unless absolutely necessary
<shadeslayer> ack :)
<smartboyhw> Heh, I doubt whether you guys want to know who I votedP
<smartboyhw> :P
<shadeslayer> Lord Vader?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Who's that? Voldemort?
<shadeslayer> :O
<smartboyhw> …
<shadeslayer> kids these days
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> can't tell the difference between Voldemort and Lord Vader
 * smartboyhw has been too bothered with tests this week
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer; I don't even KNOW what is Lord Vader…
<smartboyhw> Is it edible?
 * shadeslayer faints
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kpHK4YIwY4
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Nope
<smartboyhw> I will not watch it:P
<smartboyhw> kubotu: send coffee for shadeslayer
<smartboyhw> Meh wrong
<smartboyhw> kubotu: send coffee to shadeslayer
<smartboyhw> Meh I forgotten, just used it yesterday;(
<smartboyhw> kubotu: help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 57 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greed, greet, hangman, host, identica, insult, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, map, markov, modes, newpackage, nickrecover, nickserv, note, poll, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri, roshambo,
<kubotu> rot, rss, salut, script, search, sed, seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, twitter, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver, youtube; 32 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 1 plugin failed to load: use help failed plugins to see why (help <topic> for more info)
<smartboyhw> oops
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order vader for kubotu
 * kubotu slides vader down the bar to kubotu
<shadeslayer> xD
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order breakfast for shadeslayer
 * kubotu slides a cigarette, a cup of hot coffee and a bagel with cream cheese down the bar to shadeslayer.
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order dinner for smartboyhw
 * kubotu slides dinner down the bar to smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Meh
<shadeslayer> breakfast at a bar?
 * shadeslayer passes the cigarette to apoi
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> Phonon: ^^
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: lol
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order Kubuntu Council votes to all Kubuntu menbers
 * kubotu slides kubuntu council votes to all kubuntu menbers down the bar to smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> …
<Phonon> shadeslayer: poor apoi?
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order Kubuntu Council vote ballots for all Kubuntu members
 * kubotu slides kubuntu council vote ballots down the bar to all Kubuntu members
<smartboyhw> Good
<smartboyhw> ScottK: Use that next time ^^
<shadeslayer> Phonon: poor? :P
<Phonon> having to smoke because you fail to autocomplete
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> he can choose not to
<shadeslayer> it's his choice
<shadeslayer> I need coffee
<shadeslayer> but no milk
<shadeslayer> someone should go shopping
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order milk for shadeslayer
 * kubotu slides milk down the bar to shadeslayer
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is there a shopping list?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dunno, I heard there was something being formulated
<shadeslayer> Riddell: come outside, it's really good outside
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Is shadeslayer sitting next to you again? *sigh*
<shadeslayer> nope, I'm outside
<shadeslayer> with afiestas_
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Oh.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer, afiestas_ you guys have a shared office or what?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: a shared gazeebo http://blogs.kde.org/2013/05/08/notes-breakout-sessions-mataro-sessions-ii
<smartboyhw> Riddell: OK
<smartboyhw> Riddell: I like the automated copyright file bit
<Riddell> fregl: ping
<Riddell> fregl: this kscreen update for nvidia, are you able to test?
<dantti> Riddell: ok, I'll use it from git them... thanks
<Riddell> Mirv: nice blog on qt 5 packaging :)
<shadeslayer> Indeed ^^
<Mirv> Riddell: thanks :)
<afiestas_> anybody with nvidia card can help?
<afiestas_> I will need first the output of the following command: "kscreen-console bug"
<BluesKaj> Hello folks
<soee> hi
<Riddell> ScottK: for the kscreen update we are having trouble finding a nvidia tester, could it be let into -proposed and tested from there rather than testing before? (i've already tested it on intel)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, nvidia here 
<BluesKaj> but I'm on 13.10
<Riddell> BluesKaj: could you see if you can install the raring screen packages in saucy? 
<Riddell> download the .debs from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscreen and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkscreen and dpkg --install ?
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell , DL'd , will install 
<markey> crashing issue in Amarok is fixed (in Git)
<markey> turns out, it's really a bug in QtWebKit. whenever a page contains an <audio> tag, it does something with GStreamer, and that has a high probability of crashing
<markey> this affects Rekonq too
<BluesKaj> Riddell, kscreen installed ..reboot ? 
<BluesKaj> well. kscreen accepts my monitor configuration just fine , Riddell
<BluesKaj> the 64 bit version , 'kscreen-dbg_0.0.92-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb'
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: yofel: shadeslayer: apachelogger: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/05/people-behind-ubuntu-quality-howard.html?m=1
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...well anyway , it's working
<smartboyhw_> LOL
<Riddell> markey: oh?  able to point us to a patch/bug report?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: you installed the raring debs and plugged in a second monitor?
<markey> Riddell: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=136800978907117&w=2
<smartboyhw_> Good thing to SRU probably
<BluesKaj> Riddell, no my other monitor isn't here atm , it's in our "studio" :(
<BluesKaj> didn't realize kscreen was meant for multiple monitors
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ah that's needed for testing for this beastie
<Riddell> markey: know any problematic artists?
<markey> Riddell: Deep Purple
<BluesKaj> Riddell, FWIW I rebooted after installing and this plasma monitor works fine , still 
<BluesKaj> markey, yeah Richie Blackmore's ego :)
<markey> hehehe
<markey> Riddell: anyway, you can reproduce it with Rekonq too. keep reloading this page for a while: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Purple
<markey> you don't have to do anything besides reloading it
<Riddell> yay Amarok and Rekonq crashed!
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: lol
<Riddell> ScottK: sru for your reviewing bug 1177781
<ubottu> bug 1177781 in amarok (Ubuntu Saucy) "QtWebKit causes crash in Amarok" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177781
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted.
<Mamarok> wohoo!
<smartboyhw> \o/
<Mamarok> Riddell, ScottK: that was fast, thanks a bunch!
<ScottK> Did homerun too.
<Riddell> what's new in homerun?
<Riddell> oh the bugfix version
<ScottK> Yeah, for SRU.
<ScottK> I'll accept libkscreen/kscreen once you get it tested.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/739886/
<Riddell> actually there was a bug in the packaging (not a new one) which shadeslayer is fixing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ${shlibs:Depends}
<ScottK> Should I reject then?
<ScottK> (and which one)
<Riddell> ScottK: reject both please
<ScottK> done
<shadeslayer> indeed ^^
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> no problem
<Riddell> shadeslayer: --with=pkgkde-symbolshelper
<Riddell> ScottK: oh also if you can look at the hedgewars SRU from debfx that would make agateau very happy :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Done
<shadeslayer> Kevin Ottens managed to kill Mir and Ubuntu with one KDE Class last night xD
<shadeslayer> KAction it was IIRC
<Riddell> but he took 7 years to do so
<shadeslayer> true ^^
<BluesKaj> is mir in use on ubuntu saucy yet ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: no we're talking nonsence
<BluesKaj> mir is nonsense , i thought ubuntu was serious about it ?
<debfx> there are also virtualbox uploads sitting in p- and q-proposed for way too long ... just saying ;)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: you're missing some vital context :P
<ScottK> debfx: Is any of the commenting in 1081307 a regression from what's in the release already?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I was merely asking a quesy=tion about mir , and it's not in the Kevin Ottens context, if that's what you mean
<BluesKaj> aerr question
<shadeslayer> ah yes, Ubuntu is pretty serious about Mir
<debfx> ScottK: yes, it's a regression because the kernel modules don't work with the lts-backport stack
<ScottK> debfx: Right, but is it worse if I release the SRU?
<debfx> ScottK: so everyone says it works for them except for one person. he hasn't used the -release version with the original kernel so I don't know if it would be a regression for him.
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.  I'll release htem.
<ScottK> them
<debfx> thanks
<Riddell> yofel: if we do another mumble call next week do you have a mumble server to do it on?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think we lack a important feture in wireless network management - access points priority, I don't know if it's network manager that is missing the feature or kde backend but that imo requires investigation
<Riddell> Quintasan: what does it mean?
<Riddell> if it sees more than one wifi hub it recognises it knows which to try first?
<Quintasan> Yeah
<Quintasan> I'm at my university and I'm in range of my associations network and in general university network
<Quintasan> the latter is unencrypted and it connects to that one automagically
<Riddell> it'll be something for the plasma widget to sort out I'd think
<Riddell> lamarque is the dude to talk to
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll ask him
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you copy over my laptop ssh key to ftpmaster?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1177823] qdbus needs dependency ubuntu-sdk to work @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1177823 (by Patola)
<Riddell> Quintasan: url?
<Quintasan> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~quintasan/+sshkeys
<Riddell> Quintasan: done
<Quintasan> Thanks
<smartboyhw> Sleeping time, bye Kubuntu people
<markey> what's the status of KDE 4.10.3 backport?
<Riddell> still lots to do http://kyofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.3_raring.html
<markey> we have unconfirmed reports about Amarok crashing on exit with 4.10.3. I'd like to verify that
<markey> ok
<Riddell> ScottK: new package update in bug 1177333
<ubottu> bug 1177333 in kscreen "[SRU] kscreen 0.0.92" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177333
<Riddell> ScottK: confirmed by a guy who was having the nvidia crash issue (on kde bug report)
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Can't look at it now, but will later.
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/screenshot.png
<Riddell> Phonon: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/screenshot.png
<Riddell> Phonon: oy!
<Riddell> Phonon: you smell!
<Riddell> Phonon: this one! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/screenshot.png
<Riddell> Phonon: oy!
<Riddell> Phonon: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/screenshot.png
<Phonon> ScottK: ^ council action requested!
<Phonon> <- hurt
<ScottK> Phonon: Figure out what's up with Bug #918688  and your SRU in precise and then we'll talk.  Is that really verification failed?
<ubottu> bug 918688 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "phonon-backend-gstreamer seems to have issues playing from http" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918688
<Phonon> ScottK: not failed the user had a different version installed than what was proposed
<Phonon> feel free to add a comma somewhere
<apol> shadeslayer, Riddell: can we get kdevelop 4.5? http://userbase.kde.org/KDevelop/Install4.5
<apol> :D
<shadeslayer> apol: ack
<apol> :D
<Riddell> is bug 1175273
<ubottu> bug 1175273 in kdevelop (Ubuntu) "Please update kdevelop to 4.5.0" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175273
<yofel> Riddell: the mumble server we used last time should still be running
<Riddell> yofel: groovy
 * yofel will try to get to 4.10.3 again later, AFTER he does the SRU for the plasma init script
<Riddell> oh I was going to say kdevelop needs merged with debian but they're even more behind
<Phonon> jtechidna: ping
<jtechidna> Phonon: pong
<Phonon> JontheEchidna: got time for an idea for updates?
<JontheEchidna> Phonon: yup
<Phonon> JontheEchidna: so, essentially we'd like to have non-security updates phased... e.g. only offered once a week
<Phonon> and in particular so that the day of the week would be random by day of install or something like that
<Phonon> so that updates do not always hit all users but a subset and after <14 days all
<Phonon> well, <=8 I suppose ^^
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Phonon> point being that a) right now they are too annoying and b) by offering them to people at different times we have an additional safety net in case an update goes wrong
<Phonon> JontheEchidna: will you make that happen? ;)
<Phonon> also I like the new updater UI, albeit I am not sure I approve of the menu in the lower left
<sreich> why not have it default to auto install?
<sreich> e.g. windows does that
<Phonon> that requires larger discussion
<Phonon> also causes massive bikeshed
<Phonon> so meh :P
<sreich> oh boy
<sreich> gotta love committees ;p
<JontheEchidna> Phonon: currently automatic update checking is controlled by /etc/cron.daily/update-notifier-common
<Phonon> JontheEchidna: ah, and we've been thinking about defering updates to poweroff/reboot (or at least ones that involve kdelibs).... so that we don't get silly this-kio-slave-is-kaput warnings due to runtime lib cchanges and whatnot
<JontheEchidna> er, no, wrong file :P
<Phonon> s/reboot/poweron
<Phonon> JontheEchidna: oh and for the phased updates.... we'd still query at a regular interval
<Phonon> it's just that internally muon should not notify about updates unless the marker-day has passed
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<Phonon> so say the day is monday and an update becomes available on saturday you'd get it offered on monday along with all packages from sunday, friday, thursday, wednesday, tuesday and monday of the previous week
<JontheEchidna> this would all have to be implemented in the kded module I suppose
<Phonon> so I guess you'd need an internal cache of the form "package version dateitbecomesoffered"
<JontheEchidna> and we'd need a way of deciding/recording which day to offer updates
<JontheEchidna> then once it's that day again, offer everything upgradable as updates
<Phonon> right
<Phonon> so IMO simply recording the date it should be offered would be best, so they are basically on embargo until the recordDate >= currentDate
<JontheEchidna> I'm wondering how it's better than the current option to only check for updates daily/every two days/weekly/every two weeks we currently have
<ahoneybun> Phonon: so like a weekly email filled with the post that happened that week?
<Phonon> JontheEchidna: you want security ASAP
<Phonon> ahoneybun: yeah
<JontheEchidna> Phonon: oh, right
<ahoneybun> Phonon: sounds cool like how the email list does things
<ahoneybun> a digest
<JontheEchidna> Phonon: do you have any ideas on how to implement this without a week-long QTimer? (I'd imagine that'd wake up the CPU)
<Phonon> JontheEchidna: check at startup or something
<Phonon> and check once a day for those mad people who don't ever logout
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> Riddell: Care to take a look at mah merge? Not feeling comfortable since I haven't done that in a long time
<Riddell> Quintasan: who what where?
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645801/
<Riddell> Quintasan: this is a diff of debian against your merged package?
<Quintasan> yeah, I have sent a link ubuntu against merged as well but my laptop quassel must have ate it
<Riddell> Quintasan: you need a remaining changes list in the changelog to say why there's the patch and why the plasma-widget-kdeobservatory package and why kdeplasma-addons depends are different
<Quintasan> hmm
 * Quintasan looks
<Quintasan> I think the depends are just in other order
 * Quintasan triple checks
<Riddell> Quintasan: is trhere no ubuntu changelog from before 4.8.80?
<yofel> that's the diff no? we last merged for 4.8
<Quintasan> what yofel, I just checked it
<Riddell> the diff is against debian so it should have all the old ubuntu changelog entries in it
<yofel> oh, right
<Riddell> Quintasan: is boost versioned in build-deps
<Quintasan> christ I just got lost in the changelog
<Quintasan> Riddell: It is, I'll get back to deps when I'm done with the damn changelog
<ScottK> Phonon: OK.  That fix still needs verification then.
<Quintasan> Wouldn't it be easier to start with Ubuntu changelog and copy the Debian entries, not the other way around Riddell?
 * Quintasan just copied most of Ubuntu changelog
<yofel> Quintasan: erm, there's something called 'merge-changelog'
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> I just thought about tabbing yofel
<Quintasan> Found it almost at the same second you pinged :P
<yofel> heh
<Quintasan> my god it works
<Quintasan> We need to document the merging process yofel
<Quintasan> AND MENTION THE DAMN TOOLS
 * Quintasan cries at the merges he did in the past by hand
<yofel> isn't there some motu wiki page?
<yofel> or does that only talk bzr these days?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> merge-changelog was the holy grail of merging packages
<Quintasan> !info libboost1.51-dev saucy
<ubottu> 'saucy' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Quintasan> hurr
<Riddell> 1.53 in saucy
<Quintasan> Riddell: Thanks, why aren't we using libboost-dev?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: getting X is pointless
<shadeslayer> ( on Tablets )
<shadeslayer> we should move towards Wayland
<shadeslayer> let's move towards wayland
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> how is that relevant to libboost-dev
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> its not
<Quintasan> don't tell me
<Riddell> Quintasan: ubuntu has a policy of versioning boost depends so we don't get any surprises when boost version changes
<Quintasan> well, we could keep the metapackage there and have it point at the newest one
<Quintasan> but I'm not going to make a fuss about that
<Riddell> debian does that
<Riddell> but then the boost version changes and so you might get changed behavious without knkowing it
<Quintasan> That said, the deps in the debian control a in a different order, no point changing that, we'd just get useless delta there
<Riddell> follow debian
<Riddell> unless there's a reason not to
<Quintasan> Riddell: plasma-widgets-addons suggests plasma-widget-lancelot instead of recommends, do we keep the change or make it Recommends as Debian does?
<Riddell> look at the changelog to see why it was made?
<Riddell> we have plasma-widgets-addons on the CD
<Riddell> so probably it was changed to suggests to not bring in lancelot which a recommends would do
<Riddell> so yes change it
<Quintasan> That makes sense though the changelog doesnt mention that, I'll add it
<Quintasan> !info libscim-dev raring
<ubottu> libscim-dev (source: scim): development library for SCIM platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.14-2 (raring), package size 498 kB, installed size 2151 kB
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> we use ibus so getting rid of that as well
<ScottK> Riddell, shadeslayer, afiestas_: libkscreen and kscreen accepted for raring.
<Quintasan> Not sure what it does buy yay for new ksomething package!
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> Quintasan: s/new/fixed/
<Riddell> it'l still need someone to test it in -proposed
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> someone with an nVidia card
<Quintasan> That sounds like me
<Quintasan> What's the bug?
<yofel> nvidia with nvidia or nouveau?
<shadeslayer> binary blob afaik
<shadeslayer> look at the boog
<shadeslayer> 1177333
<Riddell> bug 
<Riddell> bug 1177333
<ubottu> bug 1177333 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Raring) "[SRU] kscreen 0.0.92" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177333
<Quintasan> ah an external monitor you say
<shadeslayer> yus
<Quintasan> lemme look for the dvi->vga switch
<yofel> ok, nvidia-313 from the traces
<Quintasan> Riddell: How many people we can send to Akademy?
 * Quintasan test builds kdeplasma-addons
<Quintasan> I'm afraid I don't have the dvi->vga connector
<Quintasan> if noone tests it, I'll get some tomorrow
<markey> eh, so Ubuntu are gonna roll their own package format?
<Riddell> markey: um what?
<Phonon> no
 * Riddell worries that canonical has announced anothetr crazy plan
<keithzg> markey: Only for the Ubuntu SDK apps; they're somewhat sandboxed and all, the underlying install process seems more like how one would install something on an apache server (plunk down in a folder). http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-SDK-apps-to-get-own-package-format-1859655.html
<ScottK> That one actually makes sense for what they're trying to do.
<keithzg> "That proof of concept actually uses .deb as the container format, but without using many of its features..."
<markey> I see
<keithzg> So, yeah. It actually does seem to make sense, and they aren't (at least yet) needlessly reinventing the wheel for it.
<markey> http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/05/08/2038243/ubuntu-developing-its-own-package-format-installer
<Riddell> best get JontheEchidna on the case for muon support!
<keithzg> Yeah, sensationalist writing as always. Slashdot, never change! ;) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-May/037074.html has the salient details and the start of the discussion.
<Phonon> Riddell: I am not sure that will make sense that much
<Phonon> SDK apps will look alien as ubuntu components have nothing to do with qt controls (i.e. desktop components)
<Riddell> it's yet another qml toolkit no?  because there aren't enough of those
<ScottK> One thing on the TODO is to get them to move their qtcreator plugin to a separate package.
<keithzg> Riddel: Yup, it's different from the Plasma one, the (now defunct) MeeGo  one, the Harmattan one, the Jolla one, the Blackberry one . . .
 * keithzg figures the the downside of QML being so easy to work with it that it makes it too tempting for entities to roll their own component sets
<Riddell> one interesting questions is if ubiquity gets posted to ubuntu sdk would we use that frontend in kubuntu?
 * Riddell posts http://blogs.kde.org/2013/05/08/mataro-sessions-ii-breakouts
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-09
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.6.90
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1178125
<smartboyhw> Meh, is 4.10.3 done?
<soee> dont think so :)
<soee> yofel said yesterday he might work on it today if find time 
<Riddell> smartboyhw_: only if you've done it :)
<Mamarok> btw, people, there apparently is a kdelibs/plasma regression in KDE 4.10.3, not something I would release as is: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319475
<ubottu> KDE bug 319475 in general "Amarok crash when closing it" [Crash,Confirmed]
<soee> can't confirm - have no 4.10.3 yet :0
<soee> hope yofel find time to do packaging
<soee> or in summer i try to find out how to do it and do it myself next time :)
<yofel> good morning
<shadeslayer> morning :)
<afiestas_> ScottK: thanks
<yofel> shadeslayer: ping
<yofel> do I need some special setup for bug 1177333?
<ubottu> bug 1177333 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Raring) "[SRU] kscreen 0.0.92" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177333
<yofel> because "just" nvidia + kscreen doesn't crash for me
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1177823] qdbus needs dependency ubuntu-sdk to work @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1177823 (by Patola)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1178192] My laptop occasionally doesn't shutdown @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1178192 (by Tomas Brandysky)
<shadeslayer> uhh no
<shadeslayer> just nvidia drivers
<yofel> it only happens when you don't use nouveau on first login maybe?
 * yofel tries that
<Riddell> you need a second screen
<Riddell> you do anything in kscreen
<yofel> I have that
<Riddell> then next login it crashes
<yofel> ah, ok
<yofel> err... nope
<yofel> maybe that only happens when you have 2GPU's ?
<afiestas_> yofel: kscreen-console output
<yofel> afiestas_: is that supposed to finish or should I CTRL-C it at the end?
<afiestas_> yofel: ctrl+c should be ok
<yofel> afiestas_: http://paste.kde.org/740534/
<afiestas_> yofel: are you using nvidia blob?
<yofel> that's using nvidia-313-updates (313.30), Xorg.log if you need the details: http://paste.kde.org/740540/
<yofel> that's pretty much a fresh install, so maybe I'm missing something... but I don't see what
<afiestas_> yofel: nope, your ystem has a LVDS,it crashes with other kind of displays
<yofel> ah, so you would need a desktop with 2 monitors...
<yofel> afiestas_: 2 identical displays or would a DVI/VGA mix do?
<afiestas_> yofel: you need an embedded display called DP 
<yofel> er, that's nvidia's naming for DisplayPort, that's not embedded
<yofel> but let me try that actually
 * yofel goes digging around for his DP-HDMI adapter
<yofel> :/
<yofel> first I pull my VGA cable out of the notebook and nothing changes until I run 'xrandr' in konsole... and now I plug my DP cable in,  screen is configured right but now plasma is frozen solid -.-
<yofel> well, didn't crash either, so it probably needs to be embedded after all
 * yofel gives up
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Quintasan> hello
<Quintasan> yofel: I can't reproduce it on my desktop, two DVI ports and nothing happens
<Quintasan> I'll try it on my laptop later when I get the dvi connector
<BluesKaj> hey , getting this error and I think I know what the offending app/patch is , "
<BluesKaj> Error!  The dkms.conf for this module includes a BUILD_EXCLUSIVE directive which
<BluesKaj> does not match this kernel/arch.  This indicates that it should not be built.
<yofel> BluesKaj: can you pastebin the surrounding parts please?
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily
<BluesKaj> yofel, here's the paste, http://pastebin.com/ZfbpMidR
<BluesKaj> yofe I'm thinking that hdmi patch is seen as the problem since it's 32 bit 
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<yofel> BluesKaj: sounds like it... what does 'dkms status' say?
<BluesKaj> oddly the kernel seemed to build ok , dkms status : http://pastebin.com/EE8nbUhE
<BluesKaj> yofel,^
<BluesKaj> and uname -a shows : 3.9.0-1-generic x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 
<BluesKaj> yofel , doesn't seem to be an issue , all seems fine , think I was concerened for no reason 
<yofel> hm, reading the dkms logs would probably tell more, but I forgot where those were... either somwhere under /var/log or /lib/modules/ iirc...
<BluesKaj> yofel, turns out the suspect patch is 64 bit after all , so it's something else ..I did install lsb-core and ia32-libs for google-earth previous to new kernel buld
<yofel> BluesKaj: found the log location: /var/lib/dkms/<module>/<version>/<kernel>/<arch>/log
<yofel> maybe that can tell you more
<yofel> Can someone please try to explain to me how this can happen? http://paste.kde.org/740570
<yofel> that code hasn't changed since 2009...
<yofel> raring didn't suddenly switch compilers either
<smartboyhw> Dunno…
<yofel> the method is
<yofel> bool init(const QString &configfile);
<yofel> so the symbol is correct
<yofel> I just don't get why it would change NOW
<yofel> that's private so not much of an issue... I just don't get it
<yofel> saucy debhelper is fun
<yofel> lintian I mean
<smartboyhw> yofel: How fun?
<yofel> E: kde4libs source: license-problem-gfdl-invariants kdoctools/customization/el/entities/gpl-notice.docbook
<yofel> like... 50 times
<smartboyhw> What the hell?:P
<yofel> correction: 113 times
<smartboyhw> yofel: :O
<Riddell> one for each language
<Riddell> dudes: mgraesslin says there's abug in plasma in 4.10.3 and we probablydon't wantto release it until that's fixed
<yofel> the one Mamarok pointed to?
<yofel> kde 319475
<ubottu> KDE bug 319475 in general "Plasma crashes when closing apps" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319475
<Riddell> quite possibly
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Good, we haven't done anything on 4.10.3:P
<yofel> well, I'm not done with it anyway. Will try to get it in a usable state so we can try it
<yofel> ...
<smartboyhw> yofel: … :P
<yofel> Phonon5: kde-workspace-4.10.2/debian/libkwinglutils1abi1.symbols of your kde-workspace SRU in raring-proposed looks rather odd
<yofel> libkwinglutils.so.1abi2 libkwinglutils1abi1 #MINVER#
<yofel> is that 1abi1 or 1abi2 now...?
<yofel> it won't matter for .3 as the patch is dropped again, but...
<smartboyhw> kde 319428
<ubottu> KDE bug 319428 in http "noticifations about errors contain password" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319428
<yofel> @_@
<smartboyhw> We need to SRU every kdepim 4.x with this, as in the mailing lists…
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> I was just looking at that
<yofel> ah good
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: \o/
<yofel> shadeslayer: lucky you that 2 releases just went EOL :P
<shadeslayer> hurray :P
<smartboyhw> yofel: shadeslayer: :P
<yofel> libnepomukextractor.so
<yofel> shadeslayer: that had no headers, right?
<yofel> brrrrr
<yofel> +    class NEPOMUK_EXTRACTOR_EXPORT ExtractorPlugin : public QObject
<yofel> -    class NEPOMUK_EXPORT ExtractorPlugin : public QObject
<shadeslayer> nope, vHanda says it's a private header
<shadeslayer> yofel: why?
<yofel> shadeslayer: nah, should work, it just seemed fishy from the kdeadmin and kdepim build logs, but I guess those were old
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> vHanda also mentioned something about that :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: are you sure that file should be in nepomuk-core-dev though?
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope, it should be in the standard normal package
 * vHanda waves
<shadeslayer> so I made a mistake if it's not there
<yofel> yeah, that's what I was wondering about and went looking if something of it is public
<yofel> I'll move it
<shadeslayer> yeah, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you apply https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdelibs/repository/revisions/65d736dab592bced4410ccfa4699de89f78c96ca to the 4.10.3 packages??
<yofel> shadeslayer: not yet, needs to be done
<yofel> er wait
<yofel> that bug is marked at "Fixed-in: 4.10.3", no?
<yofel> *as
<shadeslayer> mmm commit message doesn't say
<shadeslayer> no "Version fixed in"
<shadeslayer> plus it was commited 17 hours ago
<shadeslayer> Added by Grégory Oestreicher about 17 hours ago
<yofel> ok
<yofel> checked git, it's not part of v4.10.3
<shadeslayer> okay, I'll leave the 4.10.3 patching to you, and I'll upload to saucy first
<yofel> good
<Riddell> kde is not alone in its dislike of the SRU system http://paste.kde.org/740594/
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: heh. Ubuntu should really reform it's SRU system.
<smartboyhw_> Propose it to the TB
<yofel> well, we already have several bugfix updates only in the PPAs because SRU-ing point releases is too much work
<yofel> e.g. calligra or networkmangement
<Riddell> smartboyhw_: I did
<Riddell> there's not much that can be reformed without making it unsafe
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Meh
<yofel> the procedure isn't bad, really. It just requires a large amount of manpower with the current design
<smartboyhw_> yofel, Riddell: If they can reduce needed manpower for application uploads, they can reduce needed manpower in SRUs too.
<Riddell> aparently suse don't do updates at all, atleast so someone said in our discussion, I'm not convinced this is true
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: How can a distribution work properly without updates?
<smartboyhw_> SRUs…
<Riddell> that's why I'm not convinced it's true
<yofel> Phonon5: is there something in kubuntu-settings that you don't want to have uploaded to saucy right now?
<yofel> I would like to get bug 1174689 fixed
<ubottu> bug 1174689 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Raring) "Nvidia/Dual screen - No Taskbar/Kdemenu on default install Kubuntu 13.04" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174689
<yofel> though the changes I see in the changelog look sane to upload
<smartboyhw_> Meh, I just realized Phonon5 is apachelogger…
<yofel> he likes to confuse people :P
<smartboyhw_> yofel: ;P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1178286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1178286 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Security advisory from KDE upstream" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: Awesome, but aren't Lucid (desktop) supposed to EOL?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw_: yeah, but Lucid isn't approved
<shadeslayer> so doesn't matter
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: Good Riddell denied it:)
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * yofel usually approves and deletes the task after that
<yofel> I hate how launchpad does release nominations
<smartboyhw_> yofel: Oh
<yofel> I mean there's not even a purpose for a declined nomination, setting the release status to Won't Fix gives the same message and is more flexible
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Nice blog post.
<Phonon5> yofel: can all go up
<yofel> perfect
<Peace--> Riddell: 
<Riddell> hi Peace-- 
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> ~karma Peace
<kubotu> Peace has neutral karma
<Peace--> Riddell:  mmm maybe you can give me some advice about a voip software 
<yofel> ah, he turned that off, right
<yofel> laggy...
<Peace--> Riddell: we did a shell program  to create audio conference 
<Peace--> Riddell: but now we would like create a gui 
<Peace--> Riddell: qml is good for that ?
<Peace--> Riddell: btw it is written in c ...
<Peace--> Riddell: btw it's here http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2013/05/08/kubuntu-kde-voip-opensource-free-for-all-done/
<Riddell> golly
<shadeslayer> flipping patches
<Riddell> well aye you can use QML,but QML needs you to pick a widget toolkit and even then bits can be missing
<Riddell> it's great if you want swipey swooshy UIs
<Riddell> but it might be easier to use just Qt in c++ or PyQt
<Riddell> with QWidgets
<Peace--> ok
<Peace--> Riddell: tx
<Peace--> Riddell: btw if you want test this software it will be great
<Riddell> can do but not todya I'm afraid
<Riddell> alreayd got a million things on my task list
<shadeslayer> alright, bug 1178286 has everything now
<ubottu> bug 1178286 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Raring) "Security advisory from KDE upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178286
<shadeslayer> do I just upload stuff now?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<shadeslayer> or if anyone wants to review it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looks good, upload and subscribe ubuntu-security I'd say
<debfx> shadeslayer: only the security team can do security uploads so all you have to do is subscribe them to the bug
<Riddell> ah, shows how long it's been since kde had a security issue
<debfx> shadeslayer: a description of the vulnerability would be nice in the changelog
<shadeslayer> debfx: uhhh ... I get to upload everything again ? :S
<ahoneybun> valorie: hey 
<debfx> shadeslayer: maybe just add another comment suggesting a new changelog
<shadeslayer> ack
<jussi01> hrm, do we still have anything like netbook edition? Ive an atom based machine I need to get something installed on...
<jussi01> mind, it also has a touch screen, so Im hoping that also works...
<shadeslayer> jussi01: plasma-netbook
<shadeslayer> oh and if you boot the ISO, and the screen is small, it'll start plasma-netbook
<jussi01> shadeslayer: the tech preview of active.... is it een worth considering for something that is actually usuable? or is it really just that, a tech preview?
<shadeslayer> I wouldn't recommend it really
<shadeslayer> just install kubuntu normally and then install active
<ahoneybun> hey shadeslayer
<soee> hey guys so are you leaving for now 4.10.3 because of some bug ?
<ahoneybun> I think it is just taking time for it to compile
<ahoneybun> but I'm not sure, I'll just let the Package Team take their time :)
<yofel> well, soee's point is partly true
<yofel> other than that people are busy with other things
<ahoneybun> yofel: I would think so with the just released 13.04 and work for 13.10
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: 
<ahoneybun> should I keep a list of things left to do for the wiki?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-10
<ScottK> ahoneybun: We use trello for that.
<ScottK> https://trello.com/kubuntu
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Peace-> Hola
<soee> Ohaio
<Riddell> bon dia
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> I'm learning catalunian
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Heh, go ask dpm, he's an expert:P
<smartboyhw_> Catalan:P
<Riddell> this Kubuntu office is big
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Photo?
 * smartboyhw_ can't determine the size of an office without seeing.
<Peace-> Riddell: funny bon dia is very similar to italian : buon di 
<smartboyhw_> Heh
<smartboyhw_> What does it mean actually?
<Peace-> good morning 
<Peace-> or maybe better 
<Riddell> Peace-: I'd expect that, it's all Latin
<smartboyhw_> For me, good morning is 早安
<Peace-> lol
<smartboyhw_> Chinese (Traditional, Hong Kong): zh_HK
<smartboyhw_> :P
<Peace-> smartboyhw_:  i did a little bash script using google service :D
<smartboyhw_> Peace-: :D
<Peace-> smartboyhw_: http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/golgu-translate?content=158355
<Peace-> it's funny listen chinese 
<Peace-> xD
<smartboyhw_> Peace-: LOL
<smartboyhw_> Good one https://plus.google.com/100576607038615278264/posts/fXB1cucaDh5
<ahoneybun> ScottK:  done :)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> I'm back from the hollydays :D
<Quintasan> \o
<mikhas> hey Quintasan, how does the process work now, for making a new Maliit release (that would change some stuff) and updating the packages?
<mikhas> would be good to have that documented somewhere on our wiki @ maliit.org …
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> mikhas: First you guys release something, put a tarball somewhere and bug someone (probably me or Laney) to make a package upgrade
<Quintasan> Or you can bug me to update that in Ubuntu and I will pester Laney to upload that into Debian
<Quintasan> mikhas: New realease soon or something?
<mikhas> Quintasan, not sure whether it's "soon", but we are working on input context stuff which will conflict with the Maliit input context provided by Qt5 …
<Quintasan> I see,
<mikhas> so for packaging, this will be ugly
<Quintasan> mikhas: Well, that shouldn't be much of an issue, we have a nice field Conflicts in debian/control
<mikhas> and I wanted to know whether we need to find another solution instead
<mikhas> ah
<mikhas> and that's file-based?
<Quintasan> It's package-based
<Quintasan> say
<mikhas> right
<Quintasan> I have maliit-input-context-qt4
<Quintasan> and m-i-c-qt5
<Quintasan> I can make m-i-c-qt5 conflict with qt4 so one can't have both installed
<Quintasan> mikhas: Is that what you want?
<Quintasan> hell
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel: running saucy?
<mikhas> something like that, but depends on how Qt5 is packaged
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<Quintasan> BluesKaj_: hi
<BluesKaj_> hi Quintasan
<Quintasan> mikhas: Yeah, that said I'll probably figure it on my own or ask Laney for help if things get complicated
<mikhas> cool
<mikhas> thanks!
<Quintasan> mikhas: Keep up the good work on Maliit then :P
 * Quintasan wants a Plasma powered tablet
 * Quintasan switches to pbuilder dist
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nope
<Quintasan> ehueheuheuehueheuheue
<Quintasan> UPGRADING AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT
<shadeslayer> pft
<shadeslayer> we have a 100 Mbps line here
<Quintasan> >implying you will be faster than me
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Currently I'm in one of ISP's network
<Quintasan> 1Gbps lol
<Quintasan> sup
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: ^^
<shadeslayer> WE NEED MORE INTERNETS
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: But I can't torrent in here
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> afiestas_ is looking at the facebooks
<Quintasan> You'd better implement renaming contacts in KTP shadeslayer
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: u r very saucy today
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Why, thank you
<Quintasan> apachelogger: There was someone looking for you in #kde-multimedia
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why cant you do the torrenz?
<apachelogger> I got lost
<apachelogger> dunno why
<apachelogger> total disconnect on the core
<Quintasan> apachelogger: My friend is working at a certain ISP and I'm there with him, at least for 30 minutes more
<apachelogger> isn't @ISP the best place to do the downloadery? Oo
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/homerun/+bug/1177399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1177399 in homerun (Ubuntu Raring) "[SRU] homerun 0.2.3" [Medium,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you accept kscreen, stupid stupid mistake while backporting :/
<ScottK> Sure.
<shadeslayer> Thanks
<ScottK> Don't see it yet.
<shadeslayer> just uploaded it 30 seconds ago
<shadeslayer> should be there in another minute or so
 * shadeslayer test built it in a clean pbuilder to make sure it works this time
<shadeslayer> ScottK: should be there now
 * ScottK looks
<markey> folks, before unleashing KDE 4.10.3 upon the world, you might want to consider this bug:
<markey> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319137
<ubottu> KDE bug 319137 in general "Crash in DialogShadows::Private::freeX11Pixmaps()" [Crash,Confirmed]
<markey> makes applications crash on exit, makes plasma crash, and whatnot
<shadeslayer> yeah, mgrasselin mentioned that a few times
<markey> get a patch from graesslin, then release
<markey> IMO
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You'll need to re-upload using -v so the bug shows up in .changes.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: using -v ? 
<shadeslayer> dput -v ubuntu foo.changes?
<markey> for Amarok we are getting at least one bug report per day (already), due to this plasma regression
<markey> that's only from SuSE users 
 * Riddell adds to saucy merges trello board
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No dpkg-buildpakcage -S -v$VERSION_IN_THE_ARCHIVE
<shadeslayer> aha
<ScottK> (or debuild if you prefer)
<markey> Riddell: btw, we will release Amarok 2.7.1 on the weekend (likely), a pure bugfix release without string changes or features
<markey> will also contain this anti-crash fix
<Riddell> markey: any important bugfixes to justify a backport to 13.04?
<markey> sec
<markey> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651352/
<markey> it's not much
<markey> the really important thing is just this crash fix
<markey> not worth backporting  otherwise
<Riddell> so put it into a PPA along with 4.10.3 maybe
<markey> oh nice, here is already a patch for the Plasma bug: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/110382/
<Riddell> Mamarok: if we were to take over medibuntu do you know any good hosts in switzerland?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: better now?
<shadeslayer> the man page doesn't explain it properly
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No http://launchpadlibrarian.net/139568239/kscreen_0.0.92-0ubuntu0.2_source.changes
<shadeslayer> bah, what's going wrong here :/
<ScottK> You want to use the version before the one you want in changes
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Look at the .changes before you upload again.
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/741194/
<ScottK> You should also be using -v for any merges so that all the versions from Debian show up in your .changes as well.
<ScottK> shadeslayer That's it.
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: How did you let him graduate from minion status without knowing about -v?
<apachelogger> good question considering it is mentioned like once a month on the ubuntu-devel ml :/
 * ScottK waits for "I was busy with exams".
<apachelogger> ololo
<shadeslayer> probably missed that info somewhere?
<Riddell> anyone see what's wrong with kdevelop going into saucy release? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<ScottK> Riddell: develop-custom-buildsystem needs update.
<ScottK> develop/kdevelop
<Riddell> ooh I see, it depends on kdevplatform6-libs which is no more
<ScottK> Riddell: This is the relevant bit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651428/
<Riddell> this thing is clever
<ScottK> Britney is a genius, just not a great communicator.
<Riddell> yeah I saw that and I installed kdevelop-custom-buildsystem and it was fine but of course it would be
<ScottK> Yeah, Britney assumes any NBS binaries don't exist when she checks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: #1176464 is finally retraced.  Does it now give any information on if the patch you gave me is the right one or not?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uploaded kscreen btw
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I saw.  I was waiting for LP to have a diff.
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/139569712/kscreen_0.0.92-0ubuntu0.1_0.0.92-0ubuntu0.2.diff.gz :P
<ScottK> Yeah.  Accepted.
<shadeslayer> thanks a ton
<smartboyhw> Is 4.10.3 in? yofel?
<apachelogger> ScottK: it's not the wrong one, none of my pim mates are around though
<apachelogger> ScottK: perhaps you should simply carry this upstream?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what's the software that checks new upstream versions called?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uscan?
<Riddell> watch?
<Riddell> uehs
<smartboyhw> uscan
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bzr co lp:dehs
<ScottK> apachelogger: I can't explain it.
<shadeslayer> aha
<smartboyhw> With debian/watch :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: what are your settings btw?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Which ones?  It's set up for disconnected IMAP.
<ScottK> I have several IMAP accounts set up with identical settings and only this one crashes.
<ScottK> But this one is over 200 Mb and almost 20K messages.
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> ScottK: same server (software) too?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  Same provider on the same server (several of them anyway)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.1_raring.html
<shadeslayer> that thing ^^
<apachelogger> super strange
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I suggest you report this upstream
<apachelogger> the thing is... the patch fixes the crash
<apachelogger> it does not resolve the underlying issue of why it runs into an error to begin with
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Not crashing is an improvement.
<Riddell> ScottK: so kdev-python in New is interesting licence wise
<Riddell> ScottK: it has (temporarily) an embedded python in it so I copied and pasted from python
<Riddell> ScottK: in debian/copyright
<Riddell> ScottK: and it has a mix of various things
<Riddell> various licences elsewhere
<ScottK> For Python, the embedding is permanent.  For Python3, it'll go away with python3.4.
<Riddell> which upstream says is now all GPL 2
<Riddell> (after I told him about kde's policy)
<Riddell> so he's changing those now in git but says we can copy them under gpl 2 right away, so I put that in d/copyright
<Riddell> ScottK: so it's in New now for your contemplation
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/sftp-uploads
<yofel> Quintasan: running saucy yes
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's up with 4.10.1 ?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<yofel> see ~half an hour ago
<yofel> unless you meant to link to 4.10.3
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> that
<shadeslayer> me, Harald and Jonathan were discussing something
<yofel> 4.10.3 is done except for an ABI bump in kde-workspace and some missing files elsewhere
<yofel> I'll finish that later
<shadeslayer> we were discussing dehs stuff, and then that led to discussing parsing build output
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> and I mentioned that we can just use some of the existing stuff to parse build output
<yofel> anything that you consider missing? or was it about something else?
<shadeslayer> Actually, since it's pretty complete, which is why we were considering just using that script instead of writing more code
<shadeslayer> s/since//
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "Actually,  it's pretty complete, which is why we were considering just using that script instead of writing more code"
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> stupid locales
<shadeslayer> screwed up everything 
<Mamarok> Riddell: infomaniak.ch are very good
<Mamarok> also depends on what services you want/need
 * apachelogger looks at yofel
<Riddell> Mamarok: hmm, no root on server though?
<debfx> about dehs: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-buildstatus.htm already tracks the upstream version
<Mamarok> Riddell: hm, I would have to look around for that, then
<debfx> although admittedly the package list needs updating
<Riddell> debfx: cor, none of us knew about that
<Riddell> debfx: is the source somewhere?
<debfx> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/+junk/kubuntu-web
<Riddell> golly
<debfx> it might be a good idea to just rent a server and register a domain to centralize our qa tools
<vHanda> Riddell: https://sourceforge.net/projects/soprano/files/Soprano/2.9.2/ please test when you have a chance? Sorry about bugging you so much - I think I've gotten the hang of this.
<Riddell> it is occationally mentioned that kubuntu should get a server but so far no killer reason to make it so
<Riddell> maybe medibuntu will be one
 * Riddell uploads soprano, who says kubutu is slow!
<Mamarok> Riddell: why in Switzerland? Some legal reason?
<Riddell> Mamarok: yeah, word on the streets is that's a good place for medibuntu hosting which blue systems is currently considering taking over
<Mamarok> OK, makes sense, then
<Mamarok> so what requirements do you have? Just so I can ask around what would be a good hoster
<Riddell> Mamarok: something I can ssh into and host web stuff on
<Riddell> and prefereably run ubuntu
<Mamarok> OK
<Mamarok> would a server running Debian be OK, too?
<Riddell> Mamarok: sure
<Genyar> Are you guys the Kubuntu experts?
 * Riddell looks around
<Genyar> Am I in the right channel for troubleshooting Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> that'd be #kubuntu
<Genyar> Im in the wrong channel?
<BluesKaj_> apachelogger, he was just there , his question rather obscure so I figured you guys would jnow
<Genyar> I can get more specific
<Genyar> 'm using Kubuntu 11.04, and I am a Windows user who is still trying to get used to Linux. 
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, just describe what you want
<BluesKaj_> to do
<apachelogger> Genyar: please upgrade, 11.04 is no longer supported
<Genyar> I was going to upgrade yesterday
<Genyar> But I want to solve this problem first
<Genyar> But I made a stupid mistake early this morning when I was trying to create a new Yahoo email account.  Because I got a security warning from Mozilla about third party visibility, I switched to using Reconq as my Web Browser.  Then I registered a new Yahoo email account, and late in the registration process, Yahoo told me I need to update, upgrade and download some stuff in order to gain full access to the functionality of
<Genyar>  the website I was using.
<BluesKaj_> oops i didn't know it was 11.04
<apachelogger> Genyar: 11.04 is not supported.
<Genyar> so, you can't help me?
<apachelogger> yes, please upgrade.
<Genyar> Yesterday it was safe to upgrade
<BluesKaj_> my apologies , this isn't what was asked in #kubuntu
<Genyar> Today it is no longer safe to upgrade
<BluesKaj_> says who ?
<Genyar> Because my Home directory may have been compromised
<apachelogger> yeah, this is not support channel regardless, please switch to #kubuntu
<Genyar> I want to back up my Home directory before I upgrade to 12.04
<ScottK> That's definitely a #kubuntu discussion.
<Genyar> ok
 * yofel looks back at apachelogger
<apachelogger> yofel: <3
<Genyar> It appears there are no Kubuntu experts in the Kubuntu channel, I asked
<Genyar> But I'm not using Kubuntu to solve my problem
<Genyar> I'm using UNIX to solve my problem
<ScottK> You could actually ask that question in #ubuntu too.
<ScottK> (for that reason)
<Genyar> Is there a UNIX channel here?
<ScottK> More people there.
<Genyar> ok
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1178748] package libqt4-dbus 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: impossible d'installer le ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1178748 (by craff)
<ahoneybun> ScottK: https://trello.com/board/kubuntu-docs/518cda9db0af525f3600459d
<ahoneybun> no this one https://trello.com/board/kubuntu-docs-raring-ringtail/518cda9db0af525f3600459d
<Riddell> "This board may be private. If someone gave you this link, they may need to invite you to one of their boards or organizations."
<apachelogger> that looks wrong
<apachelogger> ahoneybun is also not member of kubuntu on trello
<Riddell> hmm
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/board/kubuntu-docs-raring-ringtail/518cda9db0af525f3600459d fixed
<Riddell> ahoneybun: does following https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Trello101 help?
<ahoneybun> what make it public or to add you guys to it?
<Riddell> dunno, I haven't quite worked out the permissions on trello
<ahoneybun> can you see it?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what's your e-mail for trello?
<Riddell> I'll add you to the kubuntu group
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<ahoneybun> aaronhoneycutt@outlook.com
<Riddell> ahoneybun: added you to https://trello.com/kubuntu
<ahoneybun> awesome ;)
<Riddell> then follow https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Trello101 I think
<ahoneybun> I need to be a admin?
<Riddell> dunno I just did that to be on the safe side
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<Riddell> don't abuse it, remember what spiderman said!
<ahoneybun> I had no need for it so I will not
<ahoneybun> :) I'm here to help not hurt
<apachelogger> fixy fixy, they are all my powers
<apachelogger> muhahahaha
<ahoneybun> I think I should try to put it in the wiki one
<ahoneybun> I added it to the Kubuntu page
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I'm not sure you've organised the board as trello intends it
<Riddell> the vertical columns are normally todo, in progress and done or something similar
<ahoneybun> yea I know I just tried to get it some way that looks right to me
<Riddell> so you can move items between them as they get done
<ahoneybun> but I have like 3-5 xml files per page
<ahoneybun> so I needed a way to look at it that way
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Trello101#Creating_a_New_Board
<ahoneybun> yea... I know
<ahoneybun> fixing it
<soee> hiho
<ahoneybun> soee: hello
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so have lots of items in the todo list, or use sub-items for each item?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the saucy packaging board uses lots of items in the todo list
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> sub items?
<apachelogger> you can have a checklist on a card
<ahoneybun> I see
<Riddell> whatever works best for you
<ahoneybun> make it work good for us all
<yofel> some input please:
<yofel> in kde-workspace, libkwinglutils1abi1.symbols has been broken since 4.9.80 it seems tracking abi2 in what's in fact abi1.
<yofel> Since we're already shipping the different abi as abi1 in the release, I would just fix the symbol file to say abi1 again so there's no full-symbol diff in the buildlog anymore.
<yofel> any reason why I shouldn't do that?
<apachelogger> none IMO
<Riddell> I wonder how that could happen
<Riddell> but yeah just fix the symbol file
<skellat> Riddell, may I ask briefly if those of us in the Xubuntu camp may be able to talk about access to the Mumble server your team used last UDS?  We're thinking about taking our blueprints and shifting outside the UDS hours so we can accommodate our team a little better.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> mmmmmm
<yofel> ack
<ahoneybun> Riddell:  apachelogger how about now?
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/board/kubuntu-docs-raring-ringtail/518d39bc9433cf5507000173
<yofel> skellat: I own that currently, and you can use it if you want and it works for you
<Riddell> ahoneybun: looks good, can you add some kubuntu people so we can edit it if needed?
<skellat> yofel: Okay.  We're still looking at our options and trying to come to a decision hopefully either today or this weekend.  We've got a few other options we're looking at too.
<ahoneybun> no problem :) who?
<Riddell> me!
<Riddell> Darkwing/david wonderly
<Riddell> valorie too
<ahoneybun> done
<skellat> yofel: I will get back to you ASAP after I continue discussion further with knome.  Again, thank you.
<yofel> skellat: the hostname is yofel-vz.dyndns.org, and has no password if you want to try it
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Trello101?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=trello03.png
<skellat> yofel: Thank you.
<apachelogger> note that setting
<ahoneybun> Riddell: is it not safe to add all the members?
<apachelogger> if you set it we can join ourselfs ^^
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yeah that would be fine too
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: everyone you add will get a notification
 * Riddell feels great responsiblity
<apachelogger> so setting that option is preferred over adding everyone ^^
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: done thanks
<Riddell> skellat: what's the word on the street from xubuntu about Mir?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what about Kubuntu?
<skellat> skellat: Haven't even talked about it yet.  That's going to be folded into our "Forward-Looking Issues" blueprint discussion.
<skellat> s/skellat/Riddell/
<kubotu> skellat meant: "Riddell: Haven't even talked about it yet.  That's going to be folded into our "Forward-Looking Issues" blueprint discussion."
<Riddell> ahoneybun: http://blogs.kde.org/2013/05/08/notes-breakout-sessions-mataro-sessions-ii has some notes from a discussion with KWin dude
<ahoneybun> what is Weston?
<yofel> the default wayland compositor (i.e. what kwin is for KDE)
<yofel> for KDE/X
<Riddell> you can install weston in raring and run it under X quite nicely
<Riddell> comes with a basic desktop too
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<yofel> haven't played with wayland much yet. As I have mostly nvidia GPU's my interest in wayland is kinda limited so far
<ahoneybun> that was my worry about picking Kubuntu as my KDE distro of choice with X/Wayland/Mir stuff going on
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how do you make that blue text?
<BluesKaj_> ahoneybun, it's a url link auto generates blue font
<ahoneybun> no no that Riddell feels great responsiblity
<ScottK> ahoneybun: Do /me the the text you want to say.
<ScottK> s/the the/then the/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "ahoneybun: Do /me then the text you want to say."
 * ahoneybun is downloading Left 4 Dead 2 beta on Linux
<ScottK> There you go.
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> does it still say that I am away
<ahoneybun> ?
<BluesKaj_> oh yeah , forgot about that ...thought it was just my client text that was blue 
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: how can you make the checklist turn 100%>
<yofel> ahoneybun: you're maked away here
<yofel> ahoneybun: '/back' should fix that
<ahoneybun>  still?
<ahoneybun> I think that fixed
<yofel> *now* it's fixed
<ahoneybun> weird it show as the Nicks that I am back not after I put /back but the thing next to my text box has me still as away oh well
 * ahoneybun is proud to have admin power
<yofel> yeah, happens here too. Quassel isn't too great with being away ^^
<ahoneybun> I see I'm on Quassel too
<yofel> ScottK: could you take a look at bug 1174689 when you have time please? The raring SRU should be somewhere in the upload queue
<ubottu> bug 1174689 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Raring) "Nvidia/Dual screen - No Taskbar/Kdemenu on default install Kubuntu 13.04" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174689
<soee> what is SRU ?
<yofel> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
 * yofel throws konqi figures after shadeslayer for not committing his kde4libs upload to bzr
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1178748] package libqt4-dbus 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: impossible d'installer le ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1178748 (by craff)
<ScottK> yofel: I'm a little concerned about that SRU since it also drops lowfat, which seems a bit not like an SRU.
<yofel> ScottK: huh? The SRU has none of Harald's changes
<ScottK> yofel: Oh.  I'll look.
<yofel> it's only code reordering
<ScottK> yofel: Accepted.  Thanks.
<yofel> yay
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-11
<ahoneybun_> Riddelll: 
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon. Is KDE SC 4.10.3 in raring? (since I saw a number of build failure mails in my inbox)
<tsimpson> !info kde-runtime raring
<ubottu> kde-runtime (source: kde-runtime): runtime components from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 1800 kB, installed size 8462 kB
<yofel> !testers | 4.10.3 is done in NINJAS for RARING
<ubottu> 4.10.3 is done in NINJAS for RARING: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<soee> got it
<yofel> I'll do the backports once someone says that it works
<soee> yofel, need ninjas ppa - dont have here on my laptop
<yofel> soee: pm
<soee> upgrading
<Riddelll> yofel: does it have the patch for http security and (I don't know if there is one yet) for the plasma crash?
<yofel> it has both
<soee> wallpapers package should be optional :/
<soee> why downloading always ~ 90mb
<soee> only for the same wallpapers
<yofel> uh, I think some of the translations changed
<yofel> and we sadly don't have debdiffs yet :/
 * yofel goes to fetch some breakfast
<soee> yofel, 
<yofel> yes?
<soee> upgrade ok
<yofel> any issues after that?
<soee> nope, now errors while upgrading and now im after reboot
<soee> all fine
<soee> *no errors
<yofel> ok
 * yofel goes backporting
<Riddell> yofel: working good here
<Riddell> anything I should be testing for?
<Riddell> plasma doesn't crash if I close things
<yofel> well, that's already a good thing
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> Mamarok: does the kde-quality team have some list of test cases for regression testing?
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: 100% -> all items ticked
<Mamarok> yofel: did you check the wiki?
<yofel> Mamarok: ok, that seems to have improved since I last looked at it which was quite a while ago
<yofel> or maybe I just got lost last time
<Mamarok> well, we also rely on what the projects communicate to test
<Riddell> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319428 now CVE-2013-2074
<ubottu> KDE bug 319428 in http "noticifations about errors contain password" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-2074)
<Riddell> says debian bugs
<shadeslayer> ACK
<Riddell> yofel: kde-runtime update done
<yofel> is that supposed to prevent having to open kwallet for every application?
<Riddell> yeah, it's just a config option so doesn't do anything to us unless we turn it on
<yofel> yay
<starbuck1> yay!
<Riddell> yofel: going to copy it over to kubuntu-ppa/updates now?
<yofel> Riddell: well, I wanted to do the backports and release it as a batch, but I can copy raring now if you want. It is done after all
<yofel> I have l10n done too
<yofel> the announcement should probably wait until everything is done (unless you want to do one only for raring)
 * yofel copies
<yofel> Riddell: published
<Riddell> lovely thanks
<Riddell> starbuck1: 4.10.3 in raring updates PPA if you want to try it out https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=raring
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://benjaminkerensa.com/2013/05/10/ubuntu-is-community
<Riddell> mck182: Ludovico Einaudi
<Riddell> mck182: http://gallus.local/Music/ludovico-einaudi/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://lwn.net/Articles/550032/
<yofel> nice article from bkrensa
<shadeslayer> indeed
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: ticked?
<Mamarok> which is the default gcc version in Precise?
<Mamarok> 4.5 or 4.6?
<yofel> 4.6
<Mamarok> cool, I am just exploring the C++11 support in current distros
<Mamarok> we would love to use the la,bda functions in Amarok
<Mamarok> lambda*
<yofel> I have a vague recollection of kde-devel discussing c++11 feature detection in cmake a while ago
<yofel> *discussing
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: your 14?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: Uh huh
<ahoneybun> just saying I saw you on some rss
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: Heh, Nicholas Skaggs' the Orange Notebook?
<ahoneybun> yea 
<BluesKaj_> hey folks
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj_: hey
<BluesKaj_> hi ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj_: whats up
<BluesKaj_> ahoneybun, , morning coffee 
<ahoneybun> cool
<BluesKaj_> you?
<ahoneybun> just listening to spotify
<BluesKaj_> oh yeah it's stateside now , not available in Canada ...I could use a vpn , but there's enough music out there and I have plenty on HDDs
<BluesKaj_> odd that aussies have and we don't ., smaller marker etc
<BluesKaj_> market
<Riddell> ahoneybun: listen to Ludovico Einaudi, it's the best hacking music we have decided, especially with afiestas_'s bass
<ahoneybun> Riddell: artist?
<Riddell> yep, he's a pianist
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> I fixed up the trello Riddell
<Riddell> looking good ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> just need to have a % on the checklist somehow
<Riddell> ahoneybun: isn't that added if you add checklist items?
<ahoneybun> I added themm
<ahoneybun> what do I put for firewall info in the wiki
<Riddell> "you don't need a firewall"
<Riddell> kubuntu is secure by default
<Riddell> actually I did get a virus once, but as long as you don't make a user account test with password test you'll be safe
<ahoneybun> oh so don't even put anything about that in it?
<Riddell> my advise would be to put in a simple explanation of why you don't need it
<Riddell> and one for why you don't need a virus checker
<ahoneybun> ok
<apachelogger> maybe we should include a ufw GUI just to be safe?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: if you want to write one go ahead
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I am not familiar with that
<Riddell> wait, bad tab completion
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you want to write one go ahead
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=137789 ....
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gufw_10.04.4.png
<ahoneybun> the changelog says they just got it to work with 13.04
<ahoneybun> 12.04
<Riddell> looks old
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> brrrrr
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/oxygen-icon-theme_4%3a4.10.3+dfsg-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/plasmagik.png', which is also in package plasmate-data 1.0-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> upgrade went fine for me
<yofel> well, do you have plasmate installed?
<Riddell> grr
 * yofel wonders whether oxygen-icons was even branched
<yofel> if not I'll just delete .3
<shadeslayer> aha, yes  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/plasmagik.png', which is also in package oxygen-icon-theme 4:4.10.3+dfsg-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what backup program do you think is good?
<Riddell> also somewhere without a good answer
<Riddell> these days something to sync to a cloud would be good but I don't know if kde has such a thing
 * yofel doesn't know much about backup programs
<yofel> I use rsync or rdiff-backup depending on the situation
<yofel> that's all CLI though
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yea I just use rsync as well
<Riddell> yep I do rsync to my local big disk computer
<Riddell> but I'd like to sync it properly to a cloud with proper revert snapshot possiblity
<Riddell> which ubuntu unity has something for that
<ahoneybun> I use a bash script that I found and edited to my needs, makes backups of what I want
 * yofel wonders when btrfs will reach the point where it's recommendable
<Riddell> deja-dup I think
<ahoneybun> I like btrfs for the snapshot stuff
<yofel> that has btrfs-send/-recive for snapshots
<Riddell> yofel: not yet according to distrowatch
 * ahoneybun wonders about kbackup http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=44998
<yofel> I know, I'm on the linux-btrfs ML, plenty of issues and not-implemented stuff :S
<Riddell> ahoneybun: looks faffy
 * ahoneybun should make a backup now when he's thinking about it, with all the work on Kubuntu Docs he has done
<Riddell> real men don't back up, real men upload to the internet and let the world mirror
<Riddell> (C) Linus Torvals 1995
<ahoneybun> oh well idk I want to know I have my data
<ahoneybun> lol
<yofel> hehe
<yofel> *BLINK*
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/741758
<yofel> I'm not blind for not seeing plasmagik.png in there, right?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: real man make backups to their raspberrypi file servers in their room ;)
<yofel> and according to http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.10/oxygen-icons/16x16/apps/ that file has been there for 4 months now
<ahoneybun> Riddell: should I recommand kbackup then?
<yofel> It supports any OS supported tape drive
<yofel> lol
<yofel> first time I see that as the first thing in the support advertisement ^^
<Riddell> ahoneybun: if you want to you'd need to try it and confirm it works well
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> lots of files
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how do you make a checklist marked as done
<yofel> ahoneybun: check each item?
<ahoneybun> yofel: yea like I'm about done with importing the security.xml
<yofel> ahoneybun: see what I just did
<yofel> you had a checklist with any list items
<yofel> *without
<yofel> I think you wanted something different...
<yofel> one import checklist with all xml files as items?
<ahoneybun> how did you..
<yofel> ahoneybun: see those "Add item" links in grey below each list?
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> that's how you add items to a list that you can mark as done
<yofel> once all those items are checked you'll be at 100%
<yofel> you should probably convert that into one list unless you have multiple steps for every file
<ahoneybun> oh got it bbl
<yofel> yep, now it looks better :)
<apachelogger> yofel: PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING
<apachelogger> YOFEL :(
<apachelogger> yofel: I am crafting daily source package build tooling to work around launchpad being crap and I have a decision for you to make...
<apachelogger> do you want to keep using one branch per packaging
<apachelogger> or put all the packaging in one big branch
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1178995] Bad PAM handling - no fingerprint support for KDE (lock screen, login lightdm screen) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1178995 (by Bart)
<apachelogger> afiestas_: community.kde.org/KDE/High-dpi_issues
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | Kubuntu Council election: Voting in progress | Kubuntu UDS meeting http://doodle.com/uatie4hpfyt84utq
<ahoneybun> yofel: I know right!
<ahoneybun> I think it looks great
* card.freenode.net changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | Kubuntu Council election: Voting in progress
<yofel> apachelogger: you do realize that if you stuff everything into one branch and change something there it will trigger builds for *everything*
<apachelogger> yofel: lol? 
<apachelogger> who am I? a launchpad dev?
<yofel> apachelogger: well, if that branch is linked in all the recipes using nest-part, that will happen
<yofel> that's why our neon's shared stuff is in a seperate package not linked in the recipes
<yofel> s/our //
<kubotu> yofel meant: "that's why neon's shared stuff is in a seperate package not linked in the recipes"
<apachelogger> I am not sure you understand
<apachelogger> I am rewriting the entire recipe stuff
<apachelogger> so we define the behavior
<yofel> oh, without using launchpad?
<yofel> hm...
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> launchpad cannot be used for kde frameworks 5
<apachelogger> ever
<apachelogger> qt repos had submodules 
<yofel> that, I already realized...
<yofel> apachelogger: I'll think about that and come back to you later
<apachelogger> okey
 * ahoneybun is interested
<yofel> shadeslayer, Quintasan ^ if you want to give some input too
<yofel> symlink_duplicates.sh from oxygen-icons does something weird in 4.10.3... http://paste.kde.org/741776 and http://paste.kde.org/741782 should match, but don't
<Riddell> tools-wizard.png looks wrong
<ahoneybun> Riddell: now look at the trello page
<Riddell> ahoneybun: making progress!
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> I wonder where valorie is
<yofel> Riddell: not really, from a quick look fdupes is right and they are the same thing
<Riddell> spooky
<yofel> it's just that the symlinking is different and that seems to mess with another linking script embedded in rules
<yofel> what was /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ for again?
<Riddell> it's for icons not in an icon theme
<Riddell> if you search for KIcon("foo") it'll look in oxygen then hicolour to find it
<yofel> then why do we symlink oxygen icons into hicolor o.O? (or rather debian does it)
<yofel> ln -s ../../../oxygen/$${size}x$${size}/apps/$${icon}.png debian/$${package}/usr/share/icons/hicolor/$${size}x$${size}/apps;
<yofel> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons/view/head:/debian/rules
<yofel> rather
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'm thinking it would look better with bullets listing the directory then pictures
<Riddell> yofel: app icons are needed in hicolour
<Riddell> yofel: so that non-KDE desktops can find it, they won't know anything about oxygen
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what would?
<ahoneybun> the Linux Basics, the way the file system is layed out in /
<yofel> Riddell: ah ok, then I'll do this the quick fix way and just exclude plasmagik from the linking as that's in plasmate-data
<shadeslayer> yofel: me and apachelogger have been talking in real life :P
<yofel> consider yourself unpinged then :P
<ahoneybun> valorie: where is that email?
<valorie> oops, what email?
<valorie> ahoneybun: by which I mean, which email address shall I send it to?
<yofel> apachelogger_: I can't think of any reason except recipe-atomity to keep the packaging branches seperate for daily builds. As long as you can trivially generate packages from subfolders of a branch keeping everything together would be easiest
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-12
<ahoneybun_> valorie: are you there?
<valorie> hi
<ahoneybun_> I never got that email
<ahoneybun_> hey smartboyhw
<valorie> I asked earlier what email address to send it to?
<ahoneybun_> I thought I gave it
<ahoneybun_> oh I gave it to Riddell
<smartboyhw> Happy Mother's Day everyone
<ahoneybun_> aaronhoneycutt@outlook.com sorry ;(
<ahoneybun_> smartboyhw: same to you!
<ahoneybun_> oh to valorie as well of course
<valorie> soon it will be!
<valorie> a few more hours
<ahoneybun_> it is here
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun_: Heh say it to my mother…
<valorie> ok, email on the way
<ahoneybun_> yea
<ahoneybun_> sweet
<ahoneybun_> I put a board on trello btw valorie
<valorie> cool
 * smartboyhw checks the Trello board
<valorie> ok, sent
<valorie> I thought there was more there
<ahoneybun_> on the page?
<valorie> my brain was more empty than I thought
<valorie> in my little document I just sent to you
<ahoneybun_> oh ok
<valorie> one night I couldn't stop thinking, and wrote that, and the beginning of some blog posts
<valorie> obsessive thinking doesn't necessarily produce the best results
<ahoneybun_> I see I sent a reply
<valorie> ok, I'll look at that soon
<ahoneybun_> ok
<valorie> I looked at the trello yesterday, but I didn't really understand what needed to be done
<ahoneybun_> I fixed it
<ahoneybun_> since then
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun_> in the kubuntu-docs branch on lp there are folders in the docs directory with xml files and I need to import those into the wiki and I have put them into parts
<ahoneybun_> the 6 pages
<valorie> ah, OK
<valorie> I thought that might be it
<ahoneybun_> yea
<valorie> it's been so long since i worked with the files
<valorie> and I got sidetracked working with the xubuntu files
<ahoneybun_> yea sorry I have it in my own way really
<valorie> as long as you are doing the work, that's OK
<ahoneybun_> yea but not to great when working with others.
<valorie> question
<ahoneybun_> shot
<valorie> the pages we were working on didn't look all that great around the edges
<valorie> but https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ looks GOOD
<valorie> are we not linking right to that, or what?
<ahoneybun_> for the getting involved page?
<ahoneybun_> or in general
<valorie> in general
<valorie> do you see what I mean?
<valorie> the theming at the top?
<ahoneybun_> oh that
<ahoneybun_> the icons?
<valorie> the theming
<valorie> where it says Kubuntu wiki
<ahoneybun_> oh how some pages say ubuntu wiki?
<ahoneybun_> I see why
<ahoneybun_> is that what your talking about?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I fail to understand the system, i guess
<ahoneybun_> its because I put wiki.ubuntu.com and not wiki.kubuntu.com in the links
<valorie> ewww
<ahoneybun_> why are all my browser failing me
<valorie> why?
<ahoneybun_> idk I took one link copy and used it to make them all
<valorie> I mean, people should be able to find us on the ubuntu wiki
<valorie> sure
<valorie> but we are kubuntu.org
<valorie> not ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun_> yes
<valorie> I hate that .com anyway
<valorie> and always have
<ahoneybun_> we are not a company
<valorie> canonical.com is fine
<ahoneybun_> a non-profit org
<valorie> they are in it to make money
<valorie> we're doing this for love
<ahoneybun_> why does that page say wiki.ubuntu.com but still have the Kubuntu Wiki theme
<ahoneybun_> weird
<ahoneybun_> seems the main page is on wiki.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun_> or is on both it seems
<ahoneybun_> seems to be having server issues
<valorie> well, I don't understand it
<valorie> but I would like to see our pages be hosted primarily on our own branded wiki
<ahoneybun_> working on that
<valorie> awesome
<ahoneybun_> yes
<ahoneybun_> so almost 50% with the basics page
<ahoneybun_> just need to write permissions section
 * ahoneybun_ got lazy and just used <<TableOfContent>> 
<ahoneybun_> I could not get the links to work right
<valorie> I'm so glad you are comfortable working with that wiki software
<ahoneybun_> oh?
<ahoneybun_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics is that too many ?
<ahoneybun_> its like HTML and CSS, it has to be neat for others to read
<ahoneybun_> you should look at the code on that page!
<valorie> personally, I would leave out the subheadings under tips
<valorie> but it LOOKS great
<ahoneybun_> it makes too many links
<ahoneybun_> what I could do it group them together
<ahoneybun_> what I could do is group them
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun_> did you get a chance to look at the code?
<ahoneybun_> refresh
<ahoneybun_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics
<valorie> omfg, this wiki is the slowest thing to save anything
<valorie> next to my freaking PHONE
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun_> yea lol
<ahoneybun_> did it load?
<valorie> yes, that looks good
<ahoneybun_> great ;)
<valorie> that code is insane
<ahoneybun_> yea is it readable
<ahoneybun_> ?
<ahoneybun_> this should be the biggest page
<valorie> it's long
<valorie> I'll read for content once you are done editing
<ahoneybun_> I know, and I still have 4 more xml files to load in there
<valorie> well, it needs to be split, IMO
<ahoneybun_> yea I was afraid of that
<ahoneybun_> I mean its not bad to add 2 more pages
<ahoneybun_> I could throw cli.xml and the basics.xml into a Linux Basic page on its own
<ahoneybun_> do a Kubuntu Basics and Linux Basics
<valorie> yes please
<ahoneybun_> ok
<valorie> people don't necessarily ever need linux basics
<valorie> if we do our job correctly
<valorie> I mean, I like the cli
<valorie> but most people don't
<ahoneybun_> I should update the trello and see how you think it looks
<ahoneybun_> first!
<valorie> ok!
<valorie> then I'm going to watch another doctor who episode
<valorie> my DVR got off-track, and I'm sadly behind
<valorie> and really, this is necessary for proper work in kubuntu
<ahoneybun_> the doctor who?
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> he loves to hear people ask that!
<ahoneybun_> I know I watch it too
<valorie> naturally
<ahoneybun_> got the belt, socks, and one t-shirt
<valorie> haha
<valorie> have you read up on project time lord?
<ahoneybun_> nope
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/by-tag/project-timelord
<valorie> I missed participating, but I was using kub. at the time
<ahoneybun_> lol
<valorie> just becoming aware, faintly, that there was a community behind all this wonderfulness
<valorie> and also not a doctor who fan yet!
<valorie> wow, i hadn't put that together until now
<ahoneybun_> oh?
<valorie> anyway, back in roughly an hour
<valorie> I mean, I was not yet a fan
<ahoneybun_> oh ok idk if I will be up 
<valorie> ahoneybun_: the links to /Basics don
<valorie> t work anymore
<valorie> I think the name of theKubuntuBasics should be /Basics
<valorie> hmmm, I thought we discouraged the use of aptitude these days?
<valorie> otherwise, why don't we include it in the standard install?
<valorie> IMO it shouldn't be in our kubuntu basics wiki pages
<valorie> and seriously, if people are going to convert rpms to debs, do they need step by step of how to install alien in muon?
 * valorie sees some problems with our old docs!
<valorie> we no longer have LiveCDs right? only DVDs
<valorie> ok, finished with KubuntuBasics
<valorie> which I think should be simple Basics
<valorie> ahoneybun_: ^^^
<valorie> ok, time for me to shut down for the night
<valorie> I'll be around tomorrow evening again, ahoneybun_
<soee> agateau, may i ask one question?
<yofel> valorie, ahoneybun_: aptitude has some valid use cases, but on a desktop system it only duplicates functionality that's covered by other tools
<yofel> !testers | 4.10.3 is done for 12.04 and 12.10 in ninjas
<ubottu> 4.10.3 is done for 12.04 and 12.10 in ninjas: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<soee> hiho
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I can do some packaging now.
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion nootka 0.8.77~beta
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1179207
 * smartboyhw \o/(s) at so many needs-packaging bug he created.
<smartboyhw> Hmm, http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-buildstatus.htm is interesting
<smartboyhw> If no one objects, I am doing the merges now. Starting by ksudoku
<smartboyhw> Do some trivial ones first:P
<smartboyhw> Somebody help, I dget -x the package from Ubuntu and the signature check failed since the jey is Riddell's (already imported but no)
<smartboyhw> s/jey/key/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Somebody help, I dget -x the package from Ubuntu and the signature check failed since the key is Riddell's (already imported but no)"
<smartboyhw> Meh, trying dpkg-source
<smartboyhw> Hurray it worked
<Riddell> smartboyhw: great
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so I merged the changelog and no debian/patches found. But then I also need to merge debian/rules too. Do I use the Debian ver. or Ubuntu ver. ?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: start with the debian version
<Riddell> and if there are any changes with good reasons in ubuntu add those in
<Riddell> but usually there's aren't
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so for example, priority: optional for Debian, priority: extra for Ubuntu (in debian/control) which one should I choose?)
<Riddell> go with debian 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Riddell> in almost all cases go with debain, keep the delta as small as possible
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heh Debian's ksudoku is much detailed than us.
<smartboyhw> They got icons and manpages
<smartboyhw> cd ..
<smartboyhw> Oops :P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, is kde-sc-dev-latest in debian = pkg-kde-tools in ubuntu?
<smartboyhw> Let me check...
<smartboyhw> Now I come to think of it: We need pkg-kde-tools
<smartboyhw> Riddell, is that correct? ^
<ahoneybun> valorie: yofel so remove aptitude from the docs?
<yofel> ahoneybun: it's really only useful in server docs. Mentioning it as an alternative would be ok I guess, but without further explenation
<ahoneybun> I love using it over apt as I have to do 'apt-cache search' by with aptitude 'aptitude search'
<yofel> yeah, the search functionality is one of my use cases for it. aptitude's search patterns beat apt-cache by far
<yofel> smartboyhw_: wrt. kde-sc-dev-latest
<ahoneybun> so much more power
<yofel> smartboyhw_: leave it in as it is I would say. We don't bump the version lately, and it has a dep on pkg-kde-tools
<yofel> as long as we don't change the sc-dev-latest version in meta-kde there's no point in changing that
<ahoneybun> it has 2 sentences talking about it in the Docs, apt has the most 
<yofel> smartboyhw_: do keep any versioned kde build-deps that we have in ubuntu. Our scripts use that
<yofel> (while debian does that with kde-sc-dev-latest)
<smartboyhw_> yofel: OK
<yofel> ahoneybun: where's that? 2 lines would be fine probably, if anything put those at the bottom
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/KubuntuBasics#Managing_software right below Apt
<yofel> hm, I would leave it like that...
<ahoneybun> why the '...'
<yofel> valorie: ^ opinion?
 * yofel isn't much of a doc writer
<ahoneybun> neither am I
<smartboyhw_> ahoneybun: If you have time, join the Ubuntu Docs team, they are in lack of contributors ;P
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw_: really?
<smartboyhw_> ahoneybun: Yep
<yofel> I believe all flavours have a lack of personal for the documentation
<smartboyhw_> yofel: Even Ubuntu has that problem:P
<ahoneybun> yea hard to believe lol
<ahoneybun> is there a kubuntu-doc mailing list
<ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> smartboyhw_: well... from my POV my statement included ubuntu
<yofel> ahoneybun: nope
<yofel> ahoneybun: kubuntu-devel is has low enough traffic that splitting things makes no sense
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> even the seperate IRC channels that we had are unused today
<yofel> (-bugs and -testers)
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw_: heck the #ubuntu-docs channel is invite only
<smartboyhw_> ahoneybun: Try #ubuntu-doc
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw_: that seems to work, but I have no exp in DocBook it looks weird to me
<smartboyhw_> Someone review ksudoku in https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa plz
<ahoneybun> review?
<smartboyhw_> and upload:P
<ahoneybun> upload?
<smartboyhw_> ahoneybun: Packages.
<ahoneybun> I see
<yofel> smartboyhw_: can you put that into a branch please? A merge is easier to review (even without LP)
<smartboyhw_> to the Ubuntu archive
<smartboyhw_> yofel: Oh meh
<yofel> as I'll have to make a diff anyway...
<smartboyhw_> kubuntu-packaging branch or the ubuntu one? 
<smartboyhw_> yofel: ^
<yofel> former
<smartboyhw_> yofel: OK
<ahoneybun> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam#Beginners_Team_Help look how they are doing subpages
<yofel> hm interesting
<yofel> I didn't know moinmoin could do that
<ahoneybun> a tablesyle mixed with a table
<ahoneybun> yea a table
<smartboyhw_> yofel: Check the reviews for ksudoku kubuntu-packaging branch plz
<yofel> I'll do that once I find them...
<smartboyhw_> yofel: Sorry, I don't want to use IRC on my PC since the tennis live scores are disrupting:P
<yofel> lol
<yofel> found it ^^
<smartboyhw_> yofel: Wait
<smartboyhw_> I'm refiling the m.p.
<yofel> you don't need to
<yofel> I can work with it
<yofel> I don't pay attention to what's on launchpad anyway
<smartboyhw_> done… :P
<yofel> (well, esp. if you merge into the wrong branch ^^)
<apachelogger> you're refiling the member of parliament :O
<smartboyhw_> yofel: Yep:P
<yofel> rofl
<smartboyhw_> apachelogger: What?
<yofel> smartboyhw_: wrong maintainer, xsbc-original-maintainer is missing, wrong Vcs url's. Otherwise, looks fine
<smartboyhw_> yofel: Riddell did the same thing I think
<yofel> uhm... that's wrong then
<smartboyhw_> Meh
<yofel> maintainer is us as soon as there is -XubuntuY in the changelog
<yofel> you keep debian as original maintainer then
<smartboyhw_> Look at kcalc…
<yofel> looks fine to me
<yofel> ah, the Vcs links are missing
<yofel> that needs fixing
<smartboyhw_> yofel: Look more carefully…
<yofel> smartboyhw_: we're talking about kcalc right?
<smartboyhw_> yofel: sure
<yofel> Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<yofel> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<smartboyhw_> yofel: The uploaders thing?
<yofel> Ubuntu has no use for that field so leave it as it is
<smartboyhw_> yofel: Ah OK then
<yofel> Riddell: could you please add Vcs links in the control file when you see they're missing?
<yofel> they're not too helpful for us, but without those other people don't know where to commit to when they change something in the package
<ahoneybun> yofel: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail what do you think? of the table of contents
<yofel> hm... ok, I guess. I was thinking to rather use a header like on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu, but that feels overloaded and looks weird for some reason
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw_: what do you think? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail
<ahoneybun> it does look nice but yes overloaded
<yofel> the calender part should probably go away
<smartboyhw> Back
<ahoneybun> wb
<smartboyhw> Hello Riddelll
<smartboyhw> lol
<ahoneybun> yofel: I don't like I guess
<yofel> let me try something
<ahoneybun> o
<ahoneybun> k
<yofel> meh
<smartboyhw> yofel: You got my message?
<ahoneybun> yofel: what?
<yofel> smartboyhw: not reall?
<smartboyhw> Before I went into weird internet;P
<yofel> y
<smartboyhw> (smartboyhw_) yofel: So am I going to edit the wrong bits or you?
<smartboyhw> Yep
<yofel> smartboyhw: hm, I can fix it. That's probably easiest
<smartboyhw> yofel: Thanks:)
<yofel> ahoneybun: I tried putting it at the top without the text, but then it doesn't fit together with the page menu
<ahoneybun> the sub-pages
<ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> yea
<yofel> h
<ahoneybun> yea above or below the banner?
<yofel> below the banner, which didn't really work
 * apachelogger just remembered that the kubuntu wiki is not supposed to be used for user interaction.....
<apachelogger> like community.kde its meant for internal stuff
<yofel> so leaving it at the bottom would be best if we use it. The page should still point people to the important pages in the text
<yofel> apachelogger: how is docs supposed to be for user interaction?
<smartboyhw> My namesake left! lol
<apachelogger> yofel: users are supposed to read the documentation, no? :P
<yofel> apachelogger: so your point is...?
<ahoneybun> read not click links?
<yofel> I'm not sure whether a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/ -style documentation would be better...
<apachelogger> my point is it cannot stay in the wiki unless you only use the wiki as development place in which case your formatting worries are probably no goody
<yofel> where would you put it then? website?
<apachelogger> for example
<apachelogger> or a sane wiki
<yofel> well, we can talk about that once the docs are done. Currently they *are* WIP
<yofel> but yeah, we should worry about the formatting later
<ahoneybun> so thats what he is saying, write it for now
<ahoneybun> thats what you are saying?
 * yofel notes that ksudoku in debian is broken
<yofel> at least I get an empty package when building here
<smartboyhw> yofel: I can build it here…
<smartboyhw> With -Installing(s)
<yofel> smartboyhw: nah, I'll talk to maxy first
<yofel> smartboyhw: well, it *builds*, but the result deb is empty
<smartboyhw> yofel: :O
<smartboyhw> Mine is 1.4 MB
<yofel> nvm
<yofel> I missed that you didn't commit the install file
<smartboyhw> yofel: :O oops
<smartboyhw> Why didn't I?
<yofel> there's quite a few things missing actually when comparing it to debian git
<yofel> $ ls debian/
<yofel> changelog  compat  control  copyright  rules  source
<yofel> $ ls ../ksudoku-debian/debian/
<yofel> changelog  compat  control  copyright  icon-list  icons  ksudoku.docs  ksudoku.install  ksudoku.manpages  ksudoku.menu  man  rules  source  watch
<smartboyhw> yofel: Ah damn
<smartboyhw> I forgotten bzr add!
 * smartboyhw hates add commands
<yofel> I'll fix it, please don't forget it next time ;)
 * smartboyhw criee
<smartboyhw> *cries
<smartboyhw> Extremely sorry yofel:(
<smartboyhw> Anyways, sleep time.
<yofel> nini
<Darkwing> Yay, I just LOVE airports
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: I thought you never talked lol
<ahoneybun> hey je4d_
<ahoneybun> jjesse: 
<lordievader> Good evening. Is there need for some more 4.10.3 testing?
<yofel> lordievader: if you're on precise or quantal I would appreciate it. I just did a quick test in a VM, but that's all the testing it got
<lordievader> Only got Raring and Saucy here.
<yofel> ah ok, we've got that covered
<yofel> I didn't find any issues so I'll publish what I have and hope for the best
<lordievader> Ok, we do offer good support (in case things go wrong), if I say so myself :)
<valorie> ahoneybun: went through the About page
<valorie> and if people still use aptitude, I guess leave it in -- but why don't we provide it by default anymore?
<Riddelll> valorie: ahoneybun: no takeout aptitude
<Riddelll> it's always been unsupported and we've always said it's not advised
<Riddelll> so it really shouldn't be in there
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I love yanking stuff
<valorie> and seriously, we talk about how to install and use alien?
<valorie> fine to document, but not in beginner user docs
<ryanakca> /wn 1
<ryanakca> Ooops
<Riddelll> valorie: kill that too
<valorie> cool
<valorie> and do we still have liveCDs, or only LiveDVDs?
<valorie> I thought we went to dvd only
<Riddelll> no CD
<valorie> cool
<Riddelll> only a live image
<Riddelll> which can be put on a dvd or usb drive
<valorie> you are very lllly today
<Riddelll> what what?
<valorie> your nick
<valorie> ok, done weeding in the kubuntubasics page
<valorie> kiddies are coming for a BBQ soon, so I'm off celebrating mother's day
<valorie> :-)
 * Riddell off to sleep
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> valorie: ?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ?
<ahoneybun> missed them
<claydoh> Mamarok: my list email is being rejected as spam :(
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-05
<valorie> o/
<Darkwing> So, I gave up my Chromebook for a real system again. 
<valorie> you can't make it into a real system?
<Darkwing> It was the ARM version and there were some major issues with configuration
<valorie> ah
<Darkwing> So I figured a thinkpad would be better
<valorie> so picky
<valorie> much web
<valorie> so cloud
<Darkwing> Lol 
<valorie> privacy?
<valorie> what's that
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> I hear a lot of good stuff about thinkpads
<valorie> markey in particular should do sales for them
<Darkwing> Yeah... Works out of box. Even the fancy ones
<valorie> my hp pavilion is still going strong
<Darkwing> X1 Carbon. 
<valorie> I bought this used from my son so he could afford a newer gaming laptop
<valorie> now he's wanting the latest new....
<valorie> what a nut
<Darkwing> Lol
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Running inside KDE 4.13.0 on Ubuntu 14.04, Trusty Tahr powered by Linux 3.13.0-24-generic, CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II P960 Quad-Core Processor at 800-1800/1800 MHz, RAM: 5538/5712 MB, Storage: 285/528 GB, 228 procs, 165.6h up
<Darkwing> I'm running Unity still
<valorie> do you like it?
<Darkwing> Yeah, I actually do
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I am not their target audience
<Darkwing> Yeah... 
<valorie> but really, software is not religion
<valorie> use what works for you
<valorie> work with the people you enjoy
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> life can be enjoyable
<valorie> you don't always realize the contributions you are making, anyway
<Darkwing> I'm heading back to KDE... 
<Darkwing> I've missed it too much
<valorie> that's wonderful news, Darkwing
<valorie> I've missed you
<Darkwing> Lol
<valorie> and that sentence above was for -cafe, I see
<valorie> oh well
<valorie> off to dinner
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1315969] ftp connections via kde apps take extremely long @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1315969 (by Jason Straight)
<agateau> so I asked for some advice regarding where to file a bug yesterday, but had to leave :/ (sorry BluesKaj)
<agateau> lets ask again now that I am in front of the laptop for the day
<agateau> my freshly upgraded Kubuntu fails to run my libgdx-based game. It crashes after a few seconds with a "intel_do_flush_locked failed Input/Output error" message. Which package should I file a bug against? mesa?
<apachelogger> agateau: xserver-xorg-video-intel or mesa
<apachelogger> prolly upstreamthough... even though I have no clue what sort of patching actually goes on there ;)
<agateau> apachelogger: I guess I pick one and the competent people will reassign if neccessary
<apachelogger> agateau: yeah, I have no clue where in launchpad that is tracked
<apachelogger> upstream it'd be bugs.fdo -> product mesa component intel
<agateau> apachelogger: ok, will look into this. Thanks.
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1089483] package kde-runtime-data 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: package kde-runtime-d... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1089483 (by Richel Bilderbeek)
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger marks that fixed because he can
<apachelogger> kubotu: is lunchpad drunk or are you?
<jussi> both? 
<jussi> kubotu: order a beer for kubotu
 * kubotu slides a beer down the bar to kubotu
<jussi> :D
<jussi> kubotu: order a beer for apachelogger 
 * kubotu slides a beer down the bar to apachelogger
<Riddell> mitya57: welcome to kubuntu-devel list :)
<mitya57> Thanks Riddell!
 * Riddell spots 4.99.0 in unstable/frameworks
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1089483] package kde-runtime-data 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: package kde-runtime-d... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1089483 (by Richel Bilderbeek)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mitya57 what's up with the Qt mergery?
<shadeslayer> are we tracking merges somewhere?
<shadeslayer> shoot :/
<shadeslayer> valorie: I might not be able to make it for the CC meeting, will you be able to attend?
<shadeslayer> or I reschedule my thing to tomorrow
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: drinking so early in the morning? :O
<apachelogger> jussi suggested it
<shadeslayer> jussi: are you trying to get apachelogger drunk so early :O
<apachelogger> it's monday anyway, so it does not matter
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer> drinking on monday's doesn't matter?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can you do verifiction for pam-kwallet?
<apachelogger> so we have at least two people who can confirm it nto being broken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure, lemme finish off kde workspace 4.11.9 first
<apachelogger> bug 1314118 bug 1314119 bug 1314120
<ubottu> bug 1314118 in pam-kwallet (Ubuntu Trusty) "/usr/sbin/lightdm:6:__libc_message:malloc_printerr:_int_malloc:__GI___libc_malloc:__GI___strdup" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314118
<ubottu> bug 1314119 in pam-kwallet (Ubuntu Trusty) "/usr/sbin/lightdm:11:__GI__IO_fwrite:createNewSalt:kwallet_hash:pam_sm_authenticate:_pam_dispatch_aux" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314119
<ubottu> bug 1314120 in pam-kwallet (Ubuntu Trusty) "/usr/sbin/lightdm:11:__GI__IO_fread:fread:kwallet_hash:pam_sm_authenticate:_pam_dispatch_aux" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314120
<shadeslayer> oh my :3
<jussi> shadeslayer: its not about drunk, its about ballmer peak... :D
<shadeslayer> psht, if you're off by even 0.1 ml .....
<jussi> shadeslayer: :D
<apachelogger> better be accurate then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no formal tracking currently, but I'm looking at the qt one from mitya57 and sgclark's work
<jussi> kubotu: order a vodka for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a vodka down the bar to apachelogger
<jussi> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bug 1314118 fails
<ubottu> bug 1314118 in pam-kwallet (Ubuntu Trusty) "/usr/sbin/lightdm:6:__libc_message:malloc_printerr:_int_malloc:__GI___libc_malloc:__GI___strdup" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314118
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: on logging into the user where I made my custom wallet/password , it makes 2 wallets on login
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/05/05/plasma-desktopJv2749.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: needs to be named kdewallet
<shadeslayer> not mentioned in the testcase mate :P
<apachelogger> yeah, forgot to add it when I did the testrun :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you'd better check with alex whether that is intended though
<apachelogger> not a new behavior though
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> anyway, apart from that it passes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they all have the same test case btw
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> yay
<apachelogger> the actual crash causes are somewhat arbitrary
<shadeslayer> can mark them all as verification done then :P
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> you may want to up your actual system though
<apachelogger> give it real life testing until promotion to updates pocket
<apachelogger> (although, I have not had any issues so far ^^)
<shadeslayer> I'm always running proposed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: alex says it's a bug
<shadeslayer> so I'll report it upstream
<apachelogger> aye
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: verification-done on all 3 bug reports btw
<apachelogger> cheers
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=334373
<ubottu> KDE bug 334373 in general "PAM module creates a new a 'kdewallet' even though the user deleted it and created a custom wallet" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> incase you want to track it
<apachelogger> looks like the wrong product, I think someone needs to make their project a proper kde playground project or something :P
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<Riddell> getting all excited about the new frameworks release :)
<Riddell> now the question is, do we upload this to utopic?
<lordievader> KF5 you mean? I should test it some more...
<Riddell> not much to test just now but I plen to do a plasma next release at the end of the week
<lordievader> Oehh fancy :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we have a date yet for the kickoff meeting?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I sent a mail I think, please check
<apachelogger> or at least I think I sent one ^^
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: morning :) there was the lintain attached to that mail with questions, want it as is?
<Riddell> oh didn't spot questions
<Riddell> update symbols on libqt4-declarative:
<sgclark> ok thank you
<Riddell> for the circular dependency you can work out what in libqt4-declarative depends on libqt4-gui and vice-verse and then we can work out if they need split
<Riddell> otherwise all good
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1316108] What Are Things You Can Do to Slim Down Healthily @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1316108 (by Olivia Ava)
<shadeslayer> dafuq
<shadeslayer> spam :/
<kfunk> at least the category is correct
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ye may want to throw that at #launchpad
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1316108] What Are Things You Can Do to Slim Down Healthily @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1316108 (by Olivia Ava)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1316150] Is Slimming Down a Challenge? Find out about Turmeric Benefits @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1316150 (by Olivia Ava)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dude, please tell #launchpad
<shadeslayer> ugh
<shadeslayer> right
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1312806] Please update kde-workspace to 4.11.9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312806 (by Kubuntu IRC Bot)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1313193] Missing "$" in /usr/bin/startkde @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1313193 (by Rafael Jesus Alcantara Perez)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you poke someone with it?
<shadeslayer> <cjwatson> shadeslayer: Suspended
<shadeslayer> now send me cookies
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookies, xmas for shadeslayer
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of last year's, now all dry cookies, down the crappy decorated and totally falling apart bar to shadeslayer and shouts: Happy whatever -.-
<shadeslayer> :O
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1089483] package kde-runtime-data 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: package kde-runtime-d... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1089483 (by Richel Bilderbeek)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1106271] systemsettings does not start @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1106271 (by piotrekw1)
<apachelogger> I really wonder what causes the rss feed bumps of old bugs today
<shadeslayer> kubotu is being silly today
<apachelogger> well, it only reports what the bug rss feeds say
<apachelogger> so something must trigger those old bugs to appear, but i can't find the cause in the bug reports themselves
<apachelogger> the activity log doesn't show anything
<shadeslayer> anyone want to review http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde/revision/63
<Peace-> Riddell:  try to install kwin-style-dekorator 
<Peace-> it says
<Peace-> he following packages will be REMOVED:
<Peace->   kde-plasma-desktop kde-standard kde-window-manager
<Peace-> and it's not a nice thing 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Package: kdegames
<apachelogger> why was it arch any
<shadeslayer>   * Make kdegames arch any and do not depend on packages
<shadeslayer>     not built on arm
<apachelogger> same for kdenetwork
<shadeslayer> same for kdenetwork
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I doubt you can drop that then
<apachelogger> unless all deps now build on arm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I checked kdenetwork, all packages it depends on built on arm IIRC
<shadeslayer> looking at kdegames
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, FWIW you could just upload, but you definitely would need to watch proposed migration logs
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> that's why we excluded stuff, it didn't build and blocked promotion
<shadeslayer> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/128438523/meta-kde_5%3A76~pre1ubuntu9_5%3A76~pre1ubuntu10.diff.gz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kdenetwork recommends ends with a comma it seems
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: comes from debian then
<Peace-> apachelogger: can you see if installing  kwin-style-dekorator it removes  kde-plasma-desktop ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fix it anyway plz ;)
<shadeslayer> psht http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/kubrick/utopic/view/head:/debian/control#L28
 * shadeslayer will try to fix kubrick
<apachelogger> bazaar browser diffs are really shitty to read
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does look fine otherwise from what I see
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: don't forget to build with -vLASTUBUNTUVERSION
<apachelogger> Peace-: there was an ABI breakage
 * apachelogger wonders why we did not remove dekorator
<Darkwing> Afternoon
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: yes, we are, to answer your question to me earlier :)
<Riddell> hi Darkwing 
<Riddell> Darkwing: so how do we use this kubuntu twitter account?
<Riddell> so blue http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.99.0_trusty.html
<Riddell> utopic's influence is going far http://www.theguardian.com/politics/shortcuts/2014/may/05/new-currency-independent-scotland-unicorn
<Riddell> sgclark: how are you getting on with qt?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> your married ovidiu-florin is back :D
<sgclark> Riddell: running into problems, but I think it is something I did...
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: congratulations!
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: awooga!
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: all happyness and love in the florin house?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm still not fully sober, but I'm mostly ready for action.
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ovidiu-florin is my first name
<ovidiu-florin> Bogdan is my last name
<ovidiu-florin> the answer is yes :D
<ovidiu-florin> the ring will take some getting use to
<ovidiu-florin> :)
<ovidiu-florin> thank you all
<sgclark> congratulations!
 * ovidiu-florin is catching up with the emails
<ovidiu-florin> the mumble is in 1 hour?
<ovidiu-florin> meeting*
<apachelogger> next week
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I gave the wrong url
<apachelogger> alas, that's 5th of may anyway, so doesn't matter ^^
<apachelogger> people talk so little with me on the ML there's now a thread with 4 mails all from me :'<
<Riddell> apachelogger: where is the meeting?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the mumble, although yofel did not confirm yet
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: hello
<Etriaph> Hi.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ack
<shadeslayer> hi Etriaph
<Etriaph> Hi shadeslayer
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what did i say?
<apachelogger> I didn't say anything
<apachelogger> waaa
 * apachelogger runs into wall
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: as I've said in the email, the tasks I've mentioned there don't require acess to the server. You can do them on any wordpress instance.
<shadeslayer> I made apachelogger run into a wall ... muwhahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re meta-kde
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: I'm aware, I guess I'm looking to see what you have now to put the tasks into context
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah
<ovidiu-florin> and if you're lucky you can do it even without an WP instance
<Etriaph> Not the code so much as the site
<shadeslayer> my internet is so very shitty
<shadeslayer> probably as shitty as apachelogger's
<apachelogger> I find that hard to believe
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: After reading the list of tasks you have yet to complete I'm just trying to visualize what it is you're looking to get done.
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: do you think you can help me with setting up the child theme for Evolve?
<ovidiu-florin> I've been having difficultied doing that.
<ovidiu-florin> I can help you get started if you want
<ovidiu-florin> but after that you'll have do do some figuring out, since that's the part I've been having trouble with
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: I can give it a shot.  What obstacles have you run into with it?
<Etriaph> And are you using community themes or have you rolled your own?
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: When I made the child theme instead of just adding the child's CSS to the parent, it broke the parent.
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: https://wordpress.org/themes/evolve
<ovidiu-florin> this one
<ovidiu-florin> modified a lot
<ovidiu-florin> in structure and in layout
<ovidiu-florin> so, updating it would be a problem
<Etriaph> OK, do you have a pre-rolled child theme you're trying to integrate with it?
<ovidiu-florin> Not anymore
<Etriaph> Or have you tried to create your own?
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: this one offers all that we need and it's under GPL, so there is no need to roll  a new one.
<ovidiu-florin> it's developers controbute ocasionally with updates, that might be usefull
<ovidiu-florin> so, a child theme would be the best way to go, IMHO
<Etriaph> OK, so you are properly trying to ensure that you can update Evolve when necessary without breaking anything
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: I would recommend we try this on a clean WP instance
<Etriaph> Yup.
<ovidiu-florin> with a clean version of the theme
<ovidiu-florin> and if that works, we'll just upload the new child theme
<Etriaph> I have Apache/PHP/MySQL setup on my desktop here, so I can start from scratch and start playing with it
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: can you start working on this please?
<Etriaph> Yup, I'll give it a go.
<ovidiu-florin> great.
<Etriaph> What version of WP are you running?  3.9?
<yofel> apachelogger: you mean me providing the mumble instance? Sure, can do. Though just running it with a plain config on our server would work just as well
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: always the latest
<Etriaph> Roger that.  So just to confirm (in the case it may be pertinent) I'll be using Apache 2/PHP 5.3 + MySQL + WordPress 3.9 + Evolve 2.9.2
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: currently we have Evolve 2.9.1
<ovidiu-florin> Apache/2.2.22 (Debian)
<ovidiu-florin> PHP 5.4.4
<ovidiu-florin> mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.5.35
<Etriaph> Oh, I'm on PHP 5.5 apparently
<ovidiu-florin> it's a debian machine
<Etriaph> Our versions match closely enough I think we'll be fine
<ovidiu-florin> packages are slightly older
<Etriaph> I'm on Kubuntu 14.04
<ovidiu-florin> I recommend you work on a Debian VM
<Etriaph> That would be more of a feat
<shadeslayer> I doubt it
<shadeslayer> https://www.vm4nerds.com/
<Etriaph> I mean for me to setup a vm to create a child theme for WordPress; that's kind of overkill. :)
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: congratulations :) Careful not to forget your ring on sinks ;)
<ovidiu-florin> Mamarok: thank you. I'll try
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Engaged?
<Etriaph> Or newly married I take it?
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: OK, I do have it working (ie., the caroussel doesn't break); however, it requires you to copy a few folders each time you update Evolve.  It's either that or you hack Evolve itself.
<Etriaph> After reading about the theme, it's complexity makes it difficult to make a child theme out of
<Etriaph> It uses constants to define the paths, so everything always points to the child and not the parent by way of media requirements (javascript, css, etc.)
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: If you want, I can give you a web address to see the result at.
<Riddell> hi Etriaph, welcome along
<Etriaph> Hi Riddell, thanks
<jose> Riddell: today I'm shipping my first DVD request for the cycle in the country: includes a requested Kubuntu DVD
<Darkwing> Riddell: ping
<jose> Darkwing: he's been idle since his last message - already 10pm in the uk
<Darkwing> jose: I was afread of that.
<Riddell> hi Darkwing 
<Riddell> jose: what what? why do you get dvd requests?
<jose> I'm the contact for Ubuntu Peru
<Darkwing> Riddell: care for a PM?
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> sgclark: lots new packages to fix :) http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.99.0_trusty.html
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, still fighting with cirular depend
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-06
<jose> apachelogger: that on the doodle is just one meeting?
<valorie> congratulations ovidiu-florin!
<jose> right!
<jose> ovidiu-florin: congratulations! Hope everything went awesome!
<mitya57> shadeslayer: what Riddell says, also you are welcome to add ppa:mitya57/test2, upgrade and test.
<mitya57> (Please disable the ppa after upgrade, I like uploading broken packages there)
<ScottK> More fun if he doesn't disable it and wonders later why his computer is broken.
<ScottK> How can I do the equivalent of if [-e filename ]; then .... endif in GNU make?  It seems I need ifeq and some thing, but what equals true?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader: tbh fantastic :) you ?
<lordievader> Doing good. May I ask what made your day fantastic?
<soee> lordievader: new office :)
<lordievader> :)
<shadeslayer> hi ho
<soee> hi shadeslayer
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> valorie jose thank you
<shadeslayer> hey soee 
<Riddell> "Myriam Schweingruber (myriam) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team" yay Mamarok still loves us!
<shadeslayer> eh, what, how does opengl work on arm64 but not on armhf?
<shadeslayer> -- Found OpenGL: /usr/lib/aarch64-linux-gnu/libGL.so  
<Riddell> if you install it it'll work anywhere to compile, may run slow as treacle when you use it though
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Mamarok> Riddell: of course I do, how did you ever doubt that :)
<Mamarok> I am a trusty user since your first packages on Ubuntu :)
<Mamarok> and promote Kubuntu whenever I can
 * Riddell beams with pride
<Riddell> W: libkf5codecs-data: unknown-locale-code x-test  hah
<Riddell> agateau: I wonder if the release scripts should be adjusted to remove that ↑
<agateau> Riddell: would make sense, ping dfaure about this
 * agateau is off for lunch
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: please poke ScottK to accept kde-workspace 4.11.9 in trusty
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: I've already solved your issue a day or two ago :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: :)
<shadeslayer> uff, turns out my upload was rejected
<ScottK> Why?
<ScottK> Wasn't me.
<shadeslayer> no not you .. something else
<apachelogger> twas batman
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> some days you just can't get rid of a bomb
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw any thoughts on https://launchpadlibrarian.net/174680022/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.kubrick_4%3A4.13.0-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> i.e. what would be a fix for it apart from disabling kubrick for armhf
<ScottK> Port it not to use GL directly.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so GL is supported on arm64 but not on hf?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: BTW, unless you're going to port it, make the architecture list !armhf and then your "exotic" archs are taken care of.
<ScottK> Yes
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, that's what I was thinking
<ScottK> Supported in Debian on armhf too.  That's an Ubuntu change.
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dpkg-source: error: `!armhf' is not a legal architecture string
<shadeslayer> so I guess I'll have to manually list every one :(
<ScottK> Hmm.  I thought you could do that now.
<ScottK> I guess not.
<apachelogger> hm?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please post control
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7403832/
<apachelogger> ah, that architecture field
<apachelogger> I don't think you can do it there
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> if you did that, then the package would not generate any binaries
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I also had a question about eglibc , the eglibc homepage says eglibc isn't maintained anymore
<shadeslayer> so why is ubuntu/debian still using it as default?
<ScottK> I know.  
<ScottK> I assume infinity and the other GLIBC maintainers will sort it out.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-customized-programs.html#s-arch-wildcard-spec
<apachelogger> so, I dunno
<apachelogger> personally I don't get why it would be any less than any though
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you may want to exclude armhf from the build depends
<apachelogger>  libglu1-mesa-dev [!armhf],  libqt4-opengl-dev [!armhf]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but then kubrick won't build at all?
<apachelogger> that would also then make sense in my mind ^^
<shadeslayer> and hence won't migrate
<apachelogger> -- This installation will have the extra features provided by these packages.
<apachelogger> sounds optional to me
<ScottK> shadeslayer: In any case, I don't see -workspace in queue for trusty.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: should be up
<shadeslayer> just uploaded it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It'll only block migration if it built before.
<ScottK> there it is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok, lets try your approach
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7403915/
<shadeslayer> this is on amd64 though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah yes, will need manual promotion then
<apachelogger> also tell upstream to learn to use cmake :P
<apachelogger> ye consider everything non-essential and let feature_summary fail depending on what you tell feature_summary to be essential
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7403947/
<shadeslayer> that would work right?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dat changelog is shit tho
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> if I look at the diff I see that clearly the intention is that it does not dep on kubrick on armhf
<apachelogger> I do not know why
<apachelogger> and the changelog does not tell me why
<apachelogger> so, the changelog tells me something I can see anyway when looking at the diff :'<
<shadeslayer> fixed and pushed
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1312806] Please update kde-workspace to 4.11.9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312806 (by Kubuntu IRC Bot)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1316563 did I break the "yo, you got no drivers" message we had?
<ubottu> bug 1316563 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu driver manager shows nothing, even after refreshing driver list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316563
<apachelogger> indeed, m_label never gets shown
<apachelogger> guis desperately need unit testing
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: morning
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so I am doing ldd on all the shared libs in those two and so far all of them have them both
<Riddell> gosh
<Riddell> so may be unfixable
<Riddell> sgclark: which are the two packages again?
<sgclark> yeah both sides, all of declarative and two in gui
<sgclark> libqt4-declarative libqt4gui
<Riddell> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/plugins/accessible/libqtaccessiblewidgets.so  seems to be the problem one
<Riddell> in libqtgui4 but needs both declarative and gui
<Riddell> sgclark: so options are a) to ignore it or b) to split out libqtaccessiblewidgets.so into a separate package and have libqt4gui recommend it
<Riddell> b) seems quite do-able but dunno if it's worth it
 * ScottK wonders what mitya57 thinks.
<sgclark> Will do whatever you tell me to. 
<Riddell> sgclark: give it a try
<sgclark> will do
<sgclark> Riddell: also libqt4-declarative: symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package libqtdeclarative
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> sgclark: pastebin output of:  head debian/libqt4-declarative.symbols
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404280/
<Riddell> sgclark: second line should be   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404280/
<Riddell> sgclark: second line should be   "libQtDeclarative.so.4 libqtdeclarative #MINVER#"
<Riddell> hmm no
<shadeslayer> surely you mean libqtdeclarative4?
<Riddell> sgclark: second line should be "libQtDeclarative.so.4 libqt4-declarative #MINVER#"
<shadeslayer> that works too ^^
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess that change came from debian, check the changelog if there's a reason for it but if not go with "libQtDeclarative.so.4 libqt4-declarative #MINVER#"
<sgclark> ok thank you
<shadeslayer> Riddell: FYI I'm tracking merges on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cool
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK should I drop the extra packages from http://paste.kde.org/p9e8ujozp
<shadeslayer> extra = everything not libplasma-dev
<apachelogger> yofel: neon5 orchestration has been reorganized and now lives at lp:~neon/project-neon5/orchestration/  ... and all bits should be there to replicate the setup we run on a bluesystems server
<apachelogger> albeit, I am being lazy and haven't actually documented much, so you better hope I don't get hit by a bus :P
<yofel> sweet
<Riddell> shadeslayer: drop because we're after LTS?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, unless the replace/breaks is also in debian
<shadeslayer> right, ofcourse
<shadeslayer> we last merged kdelibs in 2009 :S
<apachelogger> that doesn't seem right, didn't we pick up a whole pile of splitting?
<apachelogger> that certainly was after 2009
<Riddell> yes I'm sure I merged it last year when in that sunny place north of barcelona
<Quintasan> Any ideas why libqt5webkit5 is 5.1 when there rest of Qt 5.2 ?
<shadeslayer> ah yeah, I see another one in 2013 now
<ScottK> Ask mitya57 or mirv. 
<Quintasan> ScottK: Okay, I wanted to package otter for now but I can't :S
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think there were regressions in 5.2
<ScottK> Quintasn: or just merge from Debian and don't sweat it.
<Quintasan> Utopic chain is up?
<ScottK> Has been for a while. 
<Riddell> Quintasan: they found some regressions in 5.2 so kept it at 5.1+a load of backports
<Quintasan> ScottK: Looks like it, I already have a toolchain on my desktop
 * Quintasan is so forgetful
<Quintasan> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell time to move forward though. 
<Riddell> hope so
<shadeslayer> btw any recommendations for this conflict : debian symbols file for libkio is older , but has more symbols as compared to ours which is newer
<shadeslayer> should I just copy over the one from debian and adjust ours during the first build?
 * apachelogger scratches head and wonders how that even happens
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe just redo the symbols file ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: start from debian I guess
<apachelogger> it's peculiar that ours would have fewer symbols tho
<apachelogger> unless there's arch specific ones
<shadeslayer> yeah, my plan was, copy over debian one, adjust as required during build
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I see armhf symbols
<shadeslayer> which are not in our symbols file
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it's a crap situation
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the best results would be to continue using ours and perhaps find out why we are missing symbols
<shadeslayer> actually, wait, maybe .. yeah , reading it the wrong way
<shadeslayer> nvm me
<apachelogger> the thing is... since symbols have their introducing version noted you'd loose metadata unless you continue using our symbols file
<shadeslayer> but yeah, it'd be nice to know what to do in such a situation
<Elv1313> is there a way to fix this backtrace? https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/96becd9a35ea3f1b2a5841dd058629ecf20c5673 ? an user had it again yesterday and it is failing to produce an userful bt
<shadeslayer> Elv1313: no backtrace, can't do anything
<Elv1313> shadeslayer: I know, I am asking if there is something I can do to "fix" my code so a backtrace will be produced correctly. I don't like seeing crash report and doing nothing ;)
<shadeslayer> Elv1313: not really, you could ask the user to acquire core dumps
<shadeslayer> then debug on your machine
<Elv1313> is it possible to contact them?
<shadeslayer> via e.u.c ? nope
<apachelogger> !info sflphone
<ubottu> Package sflphone does not exist in saucy
<shadeslayer> saucy :O
<apachelogger> saucy he said
 * shadeslayer hates merging kdelibs
<Elv1313> !info sflphone-kde
<ubottu> Package sflphone-kde does not exist in saucy
<apachelogger> Elv1313: you could ask ev in #ubuntu-devel if there's any more information on why the retracing failed, because it appears to me that the debug symbols should have been there
<Elv1313> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sflphone
<apachelogger> otherwise, if you wait long enough it might just be that a retrace eventually yields a trace ^^
<Elv1313> ok, thanks
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I have another kde-workspace upload for you btw
<shadeslayer> in about 30 minutez
<davmor2> shadeslayer: man you so street with your z's ;)
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> genuine typo btw :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: ping
<shadeslayer> debfx: +override_dh_makeshlibs:
<shadeslayer> +       $(overridden_command) -- -c0
<davmor2> shadeslayer: :D
<shadeslayer> debfx: any ideas why ou did that?
<mitya57> Quintasan, ScottK: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/03/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t09:32
<mitya57> In short: it is already in Bzr, and Timo wants to synchronize it with Touch stuff
<shadeslayer> debfx: ideally, don't we want that in pkg-kde-tools to make sure if that there's no tolerance towards new symbols?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> debfx: level 0 never fails :O
<shadeslayer> why is kdelibs level 0?
<yofel> so we can fix the whole package post-build, instead of it failing on symbols, then later you have to fix new files etc. in another pass
<yofel> although we don't do that for all packages, nor am I sure whether it's that useful these days as LP does the building
<debfx> shadeslayer: I added that? :O
<shadeslayer> debfx: bzr log -p shows that rev 342 added that
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=342&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 342
<shadeslayer> ah ubottu, u so silly
<shadeslayer> yofel: thoughts on dropping it?
<yofel> well, depends. It's useful as it doesn't block the rest of the SC on a kdelibs ABI break (possibly private/gcc), but on the other hand if it's gone you don't have to rebuild stuff if you bump the ABI later as everything is waiting
<yofel> I would rather not have it personally
<debfx> shadeslayer: likely came from Debian since that commit is a merge
<shadeslayer> mm
<shadeslayer> debfx: yeah, you're right
<debfx> it already was that way before: -DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_ALL := -V -u-c0
<debfx> but I agree -c0 shouldn't be used for kde4libs
 * shadeslayer removes it since debian removed it
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kde-workspace for your approval
<mitya57> Riddell: (/me reads backscroll) So is there anything wrong with the current libqt4-declarative.symbols?
<Riddell> mitya57: nope, just in what sgclark ended up with
<mitya57> Are you using lp:~k-packagers/k-packaging/qt or something else?
<Riddell> mitya57: I don't know if she started with that or with the trusty package
<mitya57> sgclark: ^
<mitya57> Riddell: In my branch that symbols file was correct from the beginning, and there is no loop between gui and declarative.
<mitya57> (where "my branch" = lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt)
<sgclark> I used grab merge. I had to create symbols files to fix a different error.
<sgclark> But even so I had the circular error prior to that
<shadeslayer> my head hurts from the kdelibs merge :(
<shadeslayer> and I still have to deal with symbols
<sgclark> my brain has melted from qt4 merge, but finally done.
<mitya57> sgclark: Hi, can you please show me your qt4 code? Or, even better, commit it to Bzr?
<sgclark> mitya57: I am only packaging a merge. I do not have bzr access to that. I will have a my dropbox link here in a sec
<sgclark> the circular dependency is resolved though
<mitya57> I am asking because: <mitya57> In my branch that symbols file was correct from the beginning, and there is no loop between gui and declarative.
<yofel> sgclark: you can just commit locally and push to a private branch
<mitya57> I.e., maybe it is better if we take my code as a base
<sgclark> This is a merge with debian which is a newer   version, What version are you using? 
<mitya57> sgclark: What I prepared was also a merge with Debian.
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/pyqgmkbpl
<mitya57> I'm also a co-maintainer of Qt in Debian :)
<sgclark> That is wonderful, why am I merging it lol
<mitya57> (My bad that I didn't coordinate it before committing.)
<sgclark> Riddell: ^^
 * BluesKaj wonders if the word mistake is no longer cool ...my bad this, my bad that ....
<sgclark> Oh well, it was a good learning experience. If you have merged it already, there is no point messing with mine.
<mitya57> sgclark: In any case, please show me your code, maybe you've done some parts better than I.
<sgclark> thanks mitya57
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah let us see what you have and we'll grab the best bits of both
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs/revision/586
<shadeslayer> incase someone wants to review
<sgclark> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/p8hlhv9lztlyyjl/4RjZyLGlfY/kubuntu-files
 * mitya57 looks
<sgclark> Riddell: anything left for me withh frameworks?
<Riddell> sgclark: loads http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.99.0_trusty.html
<Riddell> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks
<ScottK> shadeslayer: please reupload using -v.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I did?
<shadeslayer> which is why it has both the 0.1 and 0.2 entry?
 * ScottK checks again. 
<Riddell> sgclark: a lot of them have had translations added and need qttools5-dev, qttools5-dev-tools, qt5-default added and a -data package added
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/p7dnbc8gt
<shadeslayer> is what I have
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> sgclark: and some of the paths have been changed
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Sorry.  Misread. Accepted. 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thx :)
<mitya57> sgclark: To be honest, my branch looks better to me :) As an example, you for some reason removed aarch64 & ppc64el patches from series, and they don't apply cleanly.
 * Riddell out
<sgclark> mitya57: removed because they would not apply. I am still learning and qt4 was a monster to me. I have fought with this for many days and so I accept the fact that it is all probably a waste.
<mitya57> sgclark: There is at least one thing that you noticed but I did not
<mitya57> (and that thing is a changelog entry for 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4)
<mitya57> Riddell: pushed that bit to Bzr (actually it was not just changelog entry, but half of upload). Now it should be ready.
<mitya57> sgclark: your code *was* helpful
<sgclark> mitya57: thank you. as for the patches I dropped because they ould not apply, what should I have done? For the future of learning :)
<mitya57> sgclark: They did not apply because we (Lisandro PM and I) forwarded some bits upstream. After removing those bits, the patch applies.
<mitya57> Check what I've done in Bzr
<sgclark> mitya57: ok. will do thank you
<kdeuser56> yofel, hi, does project neon have debug symbols for all packages?
<yofel> any package should have a <pkg>-dbg as long as it has binaries
<kdeuser56> ok thanks
<kdeuser56> yofel: there are still packages for the kde 4 based stuff right?
<yofel> not really, there are for saucy, but for trusty it's rather broken
<kdeuser56> thats bad ... then I have to compile the whole kdepim stack myself :-(
<sgclark> Is anyone else working on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks? I seem to be working on packages that are already being worked on again...
 * yofel isn't
<yofel> kdeuser56: there's kdesrc build, which should make that rather easy
<yofel> it's even in the archive
<kdeuser56> yofel: yeah it is ... but it takes a long time
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: I can't post a question in the support forums for Evolve unless the theme has been purchased.  I did send them an email using their contact form with the details of the scenario.
<apachelogger> mh, aren't council elections supposed to be held in may btw?
<sgclark> Anyone available to review kcompletion and kjobwidgets in bzr?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep, we should discuss that at the meeting on monday
<Riddell> sgclark: yep (probably)
<sgclark> Riddell: yep probably what? :)
<Riddell> sgclark: probably can review
<sgclark> oh ok, great, ki18n will done here shortly as well
<Riddell> sgclark: all the packages are in the PPA just most of them need fixes
<Riddell> sgclark: I just did a mass upload to start which is also in bzr, but that's just adding a changelog
<Riddell> so new paths, translations and other things need fixed
<sgclark> Riddell: right, I am grabbing them from PPA
<Riddell> ppa and bzr should be the same
<sgclark> and fixing. kcompletion was only one that had some changes done in bzr
<Riddell> oh yes sorry I see I did half start that and then forgot about it :(
<sgclark> hehe it's ok
<Riddell> sgclark: you removed the top of the changelog in kcompletion
<sgclark> Riddell: I did? was not intentional
<sgclark> Riddell: ki18n ready
<sgclark> That is all the reds, want me to retry the dependency waits when these build?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah please
<sgclark> will do!
<sgclark> I will list any I work on in the sheet , as you will be awake before me tomorrow :)
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded your three packages
<Riddell> sgclark: I also committed my incomplete changes for kauth to bzr so you can complete that if you so wish
<sgclark> Riddell: will do
<Elv1313> shadeslayer, apachelogger: Hi again, about my unusable e.u.c backtraces pronlem, I made a script that transform incomplete e.u.c backtraces into usable ones https://gist.github.com/Elv13/76aac9356171de13e352 It does a good enough job to solve most problems
<sgclark> Riddell: or anyone available kauth ready in bzr
<jose> Riddell: we don't have pressed Kubuntu DVDs anymore, right?
<shadeslayer> nope
<jose> kinda sad :(
<jose> some guy asked for a Kubuntu DVD to be shipped (I ship DVDs in my country) and for any weird reason *all* my DVDs and burners decided to fail
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> jose: though I guess you can order one from the Canonical store, maybe
<jose> they don't sell kubuntu ones anymore :(
<shadeslayer> hm, nope
<jose> and the Ubuntu Desktop and Server ones I already got
<shadeslayer> they finally do have properly priced tshirts
<jose> really?!
<shadeslayer> yeah, 10 GBP
<shadeslayer> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=14
<jose> oh, but I'm sure shipping is 3x the price of the shirt
 * shadeslayer checks
<jose> hmm, shipping to Peru: 6.50 GBP for a tshirt
<jose> Expedited, arriving in 1 week: 39.42 GBP
<shadeslayer> shipping within GB is 5 GBP
<jose> Express, arriving in 5 days: 120.32 GBP
<shadeslayer> shipping to Spain is 7-8
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<jose> I think I'll choose... Express
<shadeslayer> xD
<Riddell> sgclark: kauth uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: or anyone available kservice is ready in bzr
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-07
<valorie> apachelogger: http://sparkle.pink/
<dodger> wait
<dodger> tacos?
<dodger> i'd say that would be a good reason to change restaurants
 * valorie is not responsible for that site!
<dodger> well, i'll take anything remotely soothing at the moment, so i'll ignore the tacos for the other happy stuff :P
<jose> unicorns are listed there!
<dodger> unicorns are happy and soothing
<dodger> at least in my imagination :P
<jose> they should be utopic too
<dodger> they are, especially pink ones!
 * debfx thinks unicorn is redundant
<debfx> we already had natty narwhal
<apachelogger> it's interesting how muon doesn't have a -common/-data pacakge
<apachelogger> most peculiar
<apachelogger> Riddell: why do we need a meeting to discuss that someone from the council needs to organize elections?
<apachelogger> valorie: fancy
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> apachelogger: why do we need a meeting at all? to coordinate etc
<apachelogger> Riddell: just a hold up if you ask me
<apachelogger> reviewer says: trusty crashes too much
<valorie> speaking of mumble, where is our server, so I can test?
<apachelogger> yofel: are we going to use your's? if so, please throw a mail out with data for testing if possible
<valorie> ha, I meant to send that email but got lazy
<yofel> apachelogger: checked yesterday, I need to set it up again (which is trivial, which makes me wonder whether we shouldn't just run it on the qa server)
<apachelogger> yofel: qa also is supposed to power the new site, so I doubt that would be a long term solution either
<apachelogger> but for the time being either is fine with me :)
<apachelogger> maybe write a script for setup so we can easily deploy on other servers when necessary?
<yofel> I think last time we ran on a complete vanilla config as I had to reinstall it, so for our use case that's probably overkill
<yofel> go ahead though if you find it fun ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: oh god no :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whatever happened to the discover screenshot stuff being broken etc?
<apachelogger> bug #1025436
<ubottu> bug 1025436 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Software Sources still has a "Statistics" tab" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025436
 * apachelogger wonders what recommendation data is
<agateau> Riddell: hi, friendly reminder for the fix to my brown-bag bug in ubiquity https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-fix-broken-sidebar-layout-on-greeter/+merge/216365
<Riddell> agateau: eek sorry
<apachelogger> software-properties-kde is the greatest shite ever
<Riddell> oh?
<apachelogger> completely out of date
<apachelogger> also it implements gnome HIG rather than KDE one
<apachelogger> much awesome
<apachelogger> not that the gtk version is much better at not causing my eyes to pop out http://i.imgur.com/vgcUx0h.png
<yofel> the gtk UI isn't much better, the backend implementation is though. The kde one is... horribly
<yofel> someone that signed the CLA please rewrite that
<apachelogger> roflmao
<apachelogger> the ui files
<apachelogger> the ui files
<apachelogger> the flipping ui files
<apachelogger> "I don't always set a qwidget size policy to fixed, but when I do, I make sure that it makes as little sense as possible"
<apachelogger> there's something terribly wrong with main.ui, designer itself doesn't even manage to figure sensible spacing Oo
<apachelogger> additionally there's also the problem that I don't see how the majority of updates options actually have impact on muon
<apachelogger> black magic right there
<Riddell> mitya57: shall I upload qt to utopic?
<apachelogger> cyphermox: do we have a migration plan for bluez5 already?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I thought I got that fixed ... mostly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: IIRC KDE SDK still doesn't have a screenshot, but atleast kdeconnect did
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have not looked
<shadeslayer> OTOH s.d.n does support trusty now ....
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> everythings kaput
 * apachelogger jumpst out the window
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/IvdJuw0
<shadeslayer> WFM
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and the sdk?
<shadeslayer> kaput
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> btw, we could totally rewrite software-props in c++ btw :P
<apachelogger> cuz there was the property to a polkit dbus api
<apachelogger> and actually I only wanted to fix untranslated strings
<apachelogger> whenever I look into a bug it turns out that there's much bigger shittyness at work :'<
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<apachelogger> sooooooo.... software-properties needs: a) port to dbus helper b) removal of kdesudo forcing crap c) UI resync with gtk d) complete feature check to assure all strings are subsequently localized e) porting to KCModule to stop having the gnome style on-change-apply f) organizational cleanup g) quite possibly a refactor of code layout as currently the main class looks a lot like it's a random pile of random code doing random things (that may 
<apachelogger> be the result of on-apply changery though)
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> add a card
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh and port to qt5/kf5
<shadeslayer> depending on what we're shipping in 14.10 , alot of things will need tha :P
<shadeslayer> *that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1315670 < any thoughts on how to reproduce that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315670 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "KDE driver manager hangs on 81% when installing nvidia drivers" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> I tried removing /etc/init/nvidia-persistenced.conf , but I could still install the right driver /etc/init/nvidia-persistenced.conf
<apachelogger> sure, break your system :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: install nvidia, remove (do not purge!), remove the mentioned file, install nvidia again
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, driver manager has debconf handling so it /should/ have shown a dialog
<apachelogger> that's what I thought, maybe the handling is borked
<apachelogger> though I think I took extra care to replicate the code paths for that
<apachelogger> seeing as its so shitty to test
<apachelogger> as I mentioned earlier last cycle
<apachelogger> that's a general problem with driver manager
<apachelogger> many things should work, there's no way to know because there's no testing facilities in place
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pOq4hyoX9g
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: fancy commenting on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1312806 about your kde-workspace upgrade experience?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1312806 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update kde-workspace to 4.11.9" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/DVqA9YfM
<apachelogger> there's already so much stuff
 * apachelogger sighs
<shadeslayer> get on it then :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: first I need to pull some more stuff out my nose
<apachelogger> actually, perhaps we should look into ways to score importance
<apachelogger> guess some stuff contributes more to the next LTS epic than to 14.10 in particular
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you sure moving the dependency graph to the new wiki is useful? wasn't updated since 4.11
<Riddell> apachelogger: shrug, I still use it occationally
<apachelogger> might just as well ditch it and if there's need in the future we can grab it from the ubuntu wiki
<Riddell> don't bother if it's hassle
<apachelogger> also on a random note: with kf5 we'll be able to generate that from the kdesrcbuild metadata anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, others: do you want to keep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Council/Messages
<Riddell> apachelogger: nah
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/WhoWeAre
<apachelogger> I did not even know we had such a thing :O
<yofel> oh right, someone wanted to set that up, but then half the people didn't bother updating their details and it vanished into oblivion
<apachelogger> shouldn't be on the wiki IMO
<apachelogger> website page, with link to in the footer or something
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Utopic. | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also) | Kubuntu 14.10/16.04 mumble call May 12 19:00 UTC
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Toolbox/Menu?action=raw
<apachelogger> what the fish
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you find out why we are still using eglibc btw?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wrong board? https://trello.com/c/OrfBopyt
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning, want to make sure you are not working on kxmlgui before I start
<Riddell> sgclark: go for it
<sgclark> k
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: <ScottK> I assume infinity and the other GLIBC maintainers will sort it out.
<shadeslayer> from yesterday
<apachelogger> assumption is dangerous :P
<apachelogger> let's listen to music first though https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXavZYeXEc0
<shadeslayer> I like how https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/WhoWeAre?action=recall&rev=115 says " Expertise : Expertise" for some entries
<sgclark> Riddell: kxmlgui ready
 * Riddell looks
<apachelogger> http://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Links that needs some updatering in case someone wants to ;)
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<Riddell> apachelogger: or scrapping, most of the relevant ones should be on qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: still leaves half of them though ^^
 * apachelogger puts down a card
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> yo Quintasan
<shadeslayer> get mergering
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do with the getting involved wiki pages?
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development e.g.
<apachelogger> IMO the pages gotten somewhat overly texty
<apachelogger> plus we only have one for development apparently
<sgclark> Riddell: kbookmarks is ready
<Riddell> sgclark: you forgot to bzr add libkf5bookmarks5-data I think
<sgclark> oops
<Riddell> apachelogger: put a bit "under construction" image on it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's still not helpful I fear
<sgclark> Riddell: added
<apachelogger> Riddell: at the end of the day the overall recommendation is for someone to hop on irc and find a passion
<sgclark> ^^ worked for me
<apachelogger> yeah xD
<Riddell> apachelogger: so edit up a shorter page which highlights that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, and make it generic
<apachelogger> i.e. not specific to development
<apachelogger> the question is
<apachelogger> should it be on the wiki
<apachelogger> because I think simply throwing it up on the new website might be best, since apparently the new community page is going to be a worthwhile hub for information on the community anyway
<Riddell> true
<shadeslayer> why do we have ktouchpadenabler in kde-workspace-bin whereas debian has a split package?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> any clue?
<shadeslayer> I can't find anything in the changelog
<shadeslayer> I wonder if we've had  it this way from the beginning
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: your last merge did this
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so, any reason why ktouchpadenabler shouldn't be it's own package?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no reason
<shadeslayer> so can I go ahead and drop that delta with Debian?
<Riddell> we had it as a separate source then when it went into the kde-workspace source I just put it in kde-workspace-bin but I guess debian kept it in separate binaries
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> awesome 
<sgclark> Riddell: not sure if you saw, I added the missing data install file in kbookmarks. 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pndbku6xr
<shadeslayer> xD
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, uploaded!
 * apachelogger squints
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sounds like me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: better leave the comments in
<shadeslayer> yeah yeah
<apachelogger> you never know what apachelogger would do to you
<yofel> stripes.png <3
<shadeslayer> any thoughts on this http://paste.kde.org/pxb1nnos5
<shadeslayer> just copy over what debian is doing?
<apachelogger> kittens
<shadeslayer> :3
<shadeslayer> kittens
<apachelogger> autoscroll ftw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: better check what common-session.pam contains for us
<shadeslayer> all sorts of fun stuff here http://paste.kde.org/pub3xnrro
<shadeslayer> so much fun that start-stop-daemon changed --pidfile to --pid in debian? :S
<apachelogger> maybe for us too? :P
<apachelogger> entirely possible that pidfile is deprecated
<shadeslayer> anyone running utopic? :P
<Riddell> not yet
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1317115] KDE Locale module support for changing language is incomplete @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1317115 (by Tim Edwards)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re pam session files, what needs checking?
<shadeslayer> it doesn't have the lines indicated in the diff
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=664808
<ubottu> Debian bug 664808 in kdm "kdm: Please add calls to pam_selinux module in pam files" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=677438
<ubottu> Debian bug 677438 in kdm "Please enable pam_loginuid by default" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> even so
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, yes 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: check common-session.pam
<shadeslayer> for what?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: huh?
<apachelogger> for those things
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: oh you're running utopic?
<BluesKaj> utopic here
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: can you check the man page of start-stop-daemon, does it say --pid or --pidfile ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it does not
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then carry over those additions but make sure common-session is preserved as an addition on our side
<apachelogger> oh, debian has that too, I think
<shadeslayer> it does
<apachelogger> right, then there's no diff anyway? :P
<apachelogger> just adopt what debian has
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, it says pidfile
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, but I was unsure about the selinux stuff
<shadeslayer> I am a noob when it comes to pam
<shadeslayer> all I know is, that stuff loads modules, those modules do magic
<shadeslayer> if the incantations are wrong, your computer will explode into a million piece
<shadeslayer> *pieces
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: cheers
<apachelogger> you have a pro in the office :P
<shadeslayer> he's busy with stuff
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, in the Matchu=ing options section the first line says: Check for a process with the specified pid. The pid must be a number greater than 0
<BluesKaj> err Matching options
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ignore=ignore is equal to prefixing with a -, both of which make failure in the module non-fatal
<apachelogger> IIRC at least
<apachelogger> if yo want to go the safe route you can prefix the line with a - as well
<shadeslayer> ack
<apachelogger> that definitely makes the module optional
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: man pam.d
<apachelogger> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man5/pam.d.5.html
<shadeslayer> ohm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: <3
<shadeslayer> I shall read it when I have time
<shadeslayer> which means never
<apachelogger> one reads that stuff on demand anyway :P
<apachelogger> as long as one knows that there is something to read ;)
<sgclark> Riddell: kwallet-kf5 ready
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> that looks like another blocker one
<sgclark> hehe yep
<Riddell> uploaded
<Mamarok> dear Kubuntu devs, does anybody have an idea what is wrong here: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=120863&sid=63b1dadfd2ab36f00377805e5115c57d ?
<Mamarok> FWIW, transcoding shows fine here for me, but I use Amarok from git
<shadeslayer> yofel: ping
<shadeslayer> yofel: why do we not install libkdeinit4_kwin_gles.so
<shadeslayer> actually hmm
<shadeslayer> it is installed, but also listed in not-installed ? 0.o
<shadeslayer> \o/ http://paste.kde.org/p7m6uypxj
<shadeslayer> actuall
<shadeslayer> *actually
<shadeslayer> I noticed a thing that might make apachelogger come after me when I'm sleeping
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1275584] Kubuntu 14.04 Kickoff Font Look Ugly / Jerky @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1275584 (by j2snowden)
<shadeslayer> looks like snowden uses Kubuntu :P
<Riddell> oh?
<dodger> i'd expect him to use tails or something like that
<dodger> that's cool :)
<Riddell> sgclark: kio needs your attention :)
<sgclark> Riddell: on it ty
<sgclark> Riddell: kio ready
<xnox> yo people what's the plan for ubiquity-frontend-kde w.r.t. Qt5?
<xnox> should i fork it to start qt5 frontend?
<xnox> at the moment i'm looking at a straight port. If/when somebody will want to make it "ubuntu" and/or "ubuntu-ui-toolkit-qml" then i'd start a new frontend for that.
<apachelogger> xnox: haven't talked about it yet, but from my experience a straight qt5 port should be fine, I reckon just about all kde classes we use have been retired in favor of qt5 versions anyway. you may want to check with agateau though
<apachelogger> also we have a meeting next week, I guess we should discuss it there
 * apachelogger adds to agenda
<xnox> apachelogger: when is this meeting?
<xnox> apachelogger: do you have any qt5 on the image yet?
<apachelogger> xnox: monday 19 utc
<apachelogger> xnox: I don't think we have right now
<apachelogger> but at least with 15.04 we are probably looking at a migration towards qt5 tech, so we'll have to make space anyway ^^
<shadeslayer> debfx: I don't suppose why you changed the recommends to suggests? http://paste.kde.org/pt5gxzqbl
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> probably because it adds too much to the ISO would be my guess
<yofel> shadeslayer: because libkdeinit* appears in list-missing even if installed because it's moved post-install
<shadeslayer> yofel: ack
 * shadeslayer nukes kde-workspace-data-extras
<shadeslayer> kde-workspace has eaten my entire day :<
<shadeslayer> did someone create the SRU branches btw?
<yofel> no, and don't do it
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> do we want merged stuff from debian then? because I've dropped some Breaks/Replaces
<yofel> you do not spin SRU's from bzr...
<shadeslayer> wouldn't know, never used the SRU script 
<shadeslayer> yofel: so it just uses the packaging from what is in current stable?
<shadeslayer> instead of bzr
<ScottK> There's a some kopete changes we should pick up for the 4.13.1 SRU
<yofel> yes. It did use sru branches for saucy, but those were more work than useful so that's gone again
 * shadeslayer throws some stuff at kde-workspace
 * shadeslayer afk
<sgclark> Anyone available to review and upload kio in bzr? please
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1317199] Can not add printers in Kubuntu 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1317199 (by rmdegennaro)
<shadeslayer> sigh http://paste.kde.org/pflfphlwr
<shadeslayer> going mental with kde-workspace I am
<crissi> hello. after upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 the plasma network manager doesnt show any wireless networks. wifi cant enabled there, even the wifi device is there and works on terminal 
<crissi> any hints?
<shadeslayer> crissi: not really, I'd report a bug upstream
<shadeslayer> on bugs.kde.org
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Probably make sure he has the right NM widget installed first.
<shadeslayer> crissi: ^^
<crissi> there is only one
<crissi> plasma-widget-networkmanagement (0.9.3.3-0ubuntu1)
<ScottK> How about plasma-nm
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> though I doubt you can have one but not the other
<crissi> plasma-nm                                 0.9.3.3-0ubuntu
<crissi> other things i can examine?
<yofel> crissi: 'rfkill list' shows nothing as blocked?
<crissi> rfkill list all
<crissi> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<crissi>         Soft blocked: no
<crissi>         Hard blocked: no
 * yofel notices the backlog in #kubuntu
<yofel> hm
<lordievader> crissi: Is the wireless nic configured in /etc/network/interfaces?
<crissi> no
<shadeslayer> could someone review kde-workspace?
<shadeslayer> revs 885/886/887
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=885&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 885
<cyphermox> crissi: nmcli nm 
<crissi> nmcli nm 
<crissi> RUNNING         STATE           WIFI-HARDWARE   WIFI       WWAN-HARDWARE   WWAN      
<crissi> running         connected       enabled         enabled    enabled         disabled
<cyphermox> well, that's not it
<cyphermox> crissi: nmcli dev wifi (but please don't paste that, could be a lot of lines of text)
<cyphermox> that will list wireless networks in range that NM knows about
<cyphermox> if it lists stuff, you know it's the applet's problem
<crissi> yes it found networks
<cyphermox> what wireless device do you use? Intel, broadcom, atheros? something else?
<crissi> intel: iwlwifi
<cyphermox> then again, that shouldn't matter to the applet
<yofel> shadeslayer: why the changes of X-Debian-ABI for a couple packages?
<yofel> also, ktouchpadenabler needs to break/replace the current version of kde-workspace-bin (kded_ktouchpadenabler.so)
<yofel> why are you using kdmrc_defaults.diff and not kdmrc_defaults_kubuntu.diff?
<yofel> the new breaks/replaces in plasma-dataengines-workspace are missing a  ~ at the end
<yofel> and what the hell are .acc files @_@
<yofel> otherwise a good job I think
<shadeslayer> yofel: I thought about just reducing the delta, doesn't hurt us 
<shadeslayer> I thought I did break/replace stuff with ktouchpadenabler, if not, I can add it tomorrow
 * yofel doesn't see the point in using symbol tables from debian. Not very sensible unless you have the exact same build setup...
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<Etriaph> What was the kubuntu-desktop security update about today?  Or is this better for #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, I realized that after pushing, was thinking of reverting it on my way home :P
<ScottK> Etriaph: It wasn't a security update.
<ScottK> There may have been security updates in the same batch of updates, but the kubuntu-desktop one wasn't.
<Etriaph> Oh, updater called it that is all.
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw is there a difference between kdmrc_defaults_kubuntu.diff and kdmrc_defaults.diff ?
<shadeslayer> maybe I missed something
<yofel> there was the last time I merged, can't remember what it was though
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412930/
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> strings are slightly different
 * shadeslayer makes a note to fix it tomorrow, off to sleep now
<sgclark> Riddell: kdeclarative ready
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-08
<mitya57> Riddell: yes, please upload, I don't have upload rights for it.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> wgrant: can you please give these two builds a score bump  https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/taskmanager-qml/+build/5987612  https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/taskmanager-qml/+build/5987613 
<wgrant> apachelogger: Done
<apachelogger> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> Though they're mostly behind KDE builds anyway :P
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1089483] package kde-runtime-data 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: package kde-runtime-d... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1089483 (by Richel Bilderbeek)
<apachelogger> wgrant: oh, what do we have queued?
<wgrant> I saw a lot of neon stuff earlier.
<wgrant> Maybe it's cleared now
<apachelogger> should be, they get triggered at 3 UTC I think
<wgrant> The queues are pretty awful atm, so you never know.
<apachelogger> indeed, I saw a build that was in queue for 10 hours ^^
<apachelogger> valorie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/SystemDocumentation?highlight=%28CategoryKubuntuUseful%29 <- isn't that CategoryKubuntuRubbish?
<apachelogger> seems to be about the legacy docs setup
<valorie> it should not be moved
<valorie> but I wish there was a way to save it... perhaps I'll just copy to a text file
<apachelogger> well, instead of deleting it I can mark it deprecated
<valorie> that would work
<apachelogger> internally its search matches will be down scored but the data is still there
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lp5a-r3MJU
<apachelogger> the internet is a very strange place 
<apachelogger> valorie: what do I do with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Documentation?highlight=%28CategoryKubuntuRubbish%29
<valorie> wow
<apachelogger> that actually seems like a duplication of the other page to begin with Oo
<valorie> burn it with fire
 * apachelogger uses the mighty flamethrower
<valorie> that song seems to have been written to accompany the image of the octopus
<valorie> so strange....
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYK2i2tR7gU this video OTOH raises the question how many people get eaten by octopuses every year
<valorie> giant squid will kill and eat a whale....
<valorie> oh my, octopus hickeys
<apachelogger> makes for peculiar office talk
<valorie> that there is a name for a band
<apachelogger> first hit single "little octopus climbing over rock"
<valorie> better than Men With Hats
<valorie> or Trololo
<valorie> detachable penis though, not better than that
 * apachelogger nods
<apachelogger> I think the kubuntu membership page needs some updatery and bringing in line with reality 
<apachelogger> such as: not requiring a wiki page that no one will read and then be outdated the rest of eternity
<valorie> I update my page!
<Riddell> I find a wiki page really helpful when doing memberships
<valorie> sometimes.....
<valorie> it is personal advertising
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, but couldn't people just as well throw that on lunchpad itself?
<valorie> on launchpad?
<valorie> where
<apachelogger> tehre's an about field
<apachelogger> or there used to be one
<apachelogger> valorie: right at the top of your user page :P
<valorie> well, I like the space to fill in details
<valorie> because I forget what years I did things, etc.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I guess so, or a blog or whatever
<apachelogger> valorie: I don't think a lot of people actually track stuff like that
<valorie> a blog would be good too
<valorie> because then we can use them for advertising cool kub. stuff
<apachelogger> my general point is: a wiki page is not much advertising outside the membership process
<valorie> true
<valorie> at one time I was more enthused about the whole ubuntu community
<valorie> but now I stick more to my favorite places
<valorie> such as here
<apachelogger> and youtube
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm368W0OsHo
<valorie> bbiam
<apachelogger> also youtube annotations kill kittens
 * apachelogger argues that wiki move is complete
<apachelogger> oh, the developers page is still missing
<shadeslayer> hi
<Peace-> hi shadeslayer
 * Peace- reads about lxqt 0.7 pubblic release
<shadeslayer> yofel: re symbols from last night, debian/libkdecorations4abi2.symbols needs redoing right?
<yofel> does it? I was just irritated that we had a symbol diff at all
<shadeslayer> yofel: symbol diff against debian or symbol diff in my changes?
<yofel> symbol diff in your changes
<shadeslayer> well, some of them were required, for eg, the symbols file declared a build-dep on kdebase-workspace-dev
<yofel> we often have symbol diff with debian, that's why using their symbol files is nonsense
<shadeslayer> changed that to kde-workspace-dev
<shadeslayer> but as for actual symbol changes, libkdecorations is the only one that I changed
<yofel> the build-depends changes are fine, maybe I was just confused by your X-Debian-ABI changes which caused a huge diff
<shadeslayer> yep, there I actually used the debian symbols file
<yofel> builds fine?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> k, leave it then
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> I was actually thinking of copying over debian's symbols to see what kind of diff we get
<apachelogger> yofel, Mamarok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Kubuntu/Introduction are we still using that?
<apachelogger> last update was 2012
<shadeslayer> yofel: fixed and pushed
 * shadeslayer hops onto pkg-kde-tools
<Mamarok> apachelogger: no idea, at least I don't know of another one
<Mamarok> apachelogger: also last edit was in 2014, so I guess yes
<apachelogger> Mamarok: that was adding a tag for review
<Mamarok> s I said: I don't know of another one, and I never even touched that thing. It doesn't look obsolete
<Mamarok> woah, wiki login takes like 2 minutes?
<apachelogger> there's a reason I am moving our pages away from that wiki :P
<Mamarok> 3 minutes now, still waiting
<Mamarok> so yes, use that page, I guess one would just have to update it
<apachelogger> proxy will time out
<Mamarok> that still the old moin  moin thing?
<Riddell> yep
<Mamarok> ah, I am in
<Mamarok> oh my, where can I change my settings? I still have a very old email, but there are no settings, I guess ubuntu one thing? Last time I tried to change something there I filed a bug because it didn't work, and that still doesn't seem to be solved, as I still get updates for that bug
<apachelogger> Mamarok: https://login.ubuntu.com/
<apachelogger> or maybe that's wiki specific
<apachelogger> no, should be from login.ubuntu
<Mamarok> I will try...
<shadeslayer> mitya57: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: were apol and you able to come up with a way to reproduce the kconfig crash btw?
<shadeslayer> mitya57: where is our pkg-kde-tools tracked?
<shadeslayer> i.e. which bzr branch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not really
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apol told me to try this patch http://pastebin.com/TzyabYCF and see if everything works
<shadeslayer> and everything worked
<shadeslayer> well, when I say worked, I mean nothing seemed broken
<apachelogger> yeah, would be nice to have a test validating the fix for SRU though ^^
<apachelogger> seems largely random though as threading issues always are
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/pkg-kde-tools/utopic/view/head:/debian/rules#L8 is that l10n target required?
<shadeslayer> if so, the version seems wrong
 * shadeslayer taps fingers
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is
<shadeslayer> it's required? in that case, the version is wrong?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is
<shadeslayer> ok
 * shadeslayer fixes and moves on
<Riddell> xnox: hi, you were wondering about a qt5 port of ubiquity?
<Riddell> xnox: there's nothing talked about so far but one is needed
<Riddell> xnox: a port to QWidget qt5 should be pretty simple
<xnox> Riddell: do you want it as a separate frontend / new frontend?
<Riddell> xnox: and that should be kubuntu could share the majority of code with ubuntu which would be lovely
<xnox> Riddell: would you ship qt5 ubiquity frontend without shipping framework5?
<xnox> Riddell: is framework5 going to be on kubuntu image for 14.10?
<Riddell> xnox: yet to be decided but I hope so
<xnox> Riddell: initially, i'm thinking to do a straight kde frontend port to qt5 and use that interim.
<Riddell> xnox: but that's pretty unrelated as ubiquity is qt only
<xnox> Riddell: add ubuntu features/branding as of when needed.
<Riddell> xnox: right
<apachelogger> I really don't think we'll need kf5 for a qt5 port, short of libsolid anyway
<apachelogger> we don't really need the higher tier frameworks
<xnox> Riddell: right, i mean do you ship qt5 on the image already, and would that be an acceptable dependency?
<Riddell> xnox: we don't yet but I hope we will in utopic and we'd be all for it as a dependency
<xnox> Riddell: cool, thanks.
<shadeslayer> \o/ pkg-kde-tools merged
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you get ktp in trusty-proposed verified?  It's old enough to be released if it gets tested.
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I've been running it since it hit the repo
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Then mark it verification done if you've tested it.
<shadeslayer> roger
<Riddell> hmm, do we have any qt 5.3 packages?
<Riddell> seems plasma next needs it :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe in the beta Qt PPA?
<Riddell> nah, I guess neon is the only place
<shadeslayer> Riddell: listening to alot of violin tunes I see :P
<apachelogger> pianos are cool.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: violins are cooler
<apachelogger> not really
<shadeslayer> :O
<Riddell> shadeslayer: inspired by you I'm sure
<apachelogger> sounds too often like dying kittens
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: only when played incorrectly
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxEPV4kolz0 everyone likes piano men
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, they just do
<apachelogger> it's what they are meant to do
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ^^ halp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB_ghvfZ3ao
<apachelogger> and that doesn't sound like a dying kitten you say?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this is what I'm practicing these days https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faIclqBe7E8
<shadeslayer> them fingers be mental
<apachelogger> http://southpark.wikia.com/wiki/A_Chorus_of_Wieners
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger>   Uploading muon_2.2.0-0ubuntu3.1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ SRU for kconfig crashes in muon
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what do you need help with?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: convincing apachelogger that violins > pianos
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: and that violins don't sound like dying kittens
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: only that Gane of Thrones exampe is dreadful, as his violin is badly tuned and he plays awful
<Mamarok> his bow is just terrible
<shadeslayer> lol, I can't tell at the moment, my ear isn't trained enough
<BluesKaj> 'Mornimg all
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: this one is much better: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzNjxD3yjos
<Mamarok> just don't do this to your bow :)
<Riddell> hola shadeslayer 
<Riddell> hola sgclark too
<sgclark> morning :)
<sgclark> Riddell: kdelibs4support or plasma-framework still attention?
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm on kdelibs4support
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma-framework is all yours
<sgclark> ok thanks!
<Riddell> followed by krunner
<sgclark> k
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I see you've now inspired afiestas for some strings as well
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks. I'll try to take a look at it tonight. 
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: O_O
<shadeslayer> dat bow
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: did you never completely unscrew it? Horse hair is awesome :)
<shadeslayer> Not completely
<sgclark> Riddell: plasma-framework ready
 * apachelogger squints at gmail being filled with strange mails
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7SvCEc4BkQ
<apachelogger> in related news: the mighty bbc still hasn't given an air date for season7 :@
<apachelogger> s/7/8/ oh my head
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "in related news: the mighty bbc still hasn't given an air date for season8 :@"
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to apachelogger.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: inorite
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> sgclark: yay!
<sgclark> Riddell: krunner ready
<shadeslayer> thoughts about dropping this delta http://paste.kde.org/pfzxyvivd
<shadeslayer> saucy has 1:2.7.2-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> trusty has 2.8
<shadeslayer> so everything should be safe 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell ^^
<apachelogger> dunno, we need a policy for people to comment that shit
<shadeslayer> I agree
<apachelogger> just as annoying as can-we-drop-that-transition-yet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why are you unsure btw?
<apachelogger> I am not, it just needs looking into :P
<apachelogger> 2.6 was in the rawring
<shadeslayer> rmadison doesn't list raring
<apachelogger> whos that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: 
<apachelogger> Copied from: Kubuntu Package Staging (DON'T USE). Copied by: Jonathan Riddell Target series: Precise
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/pp7uzlxc0
<apachelogger> pykde4 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04~ppa1 in precise (source has no binaries to be copied)
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> kubuntu-backports that is
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mind you, IMO conflicts replacery should never be dropped
<apachelogger> no older calligrawr in the ppas
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fine to drop
<apachelogger> on a related note... I wonder what happens if one appends the same relationship but a different version
<apachelogger> e.g. if one had preserved the 2.4 conflictery but add a 2.6 conflictery
<apachelogger> that would ultimately make deltas more obvious
 * shadeslayer hates merging
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7416392/ line 142
<shadeslayer> can be dropped too?
<shadeslayer> since everyone who upgraded to Trusty will have that, even if we backport calligra, people who upgraded to trusty will have the files in the correct place
<apachelogger> now the cache rescans are back in the language kcm
<apachelogger> now they are gone again
 * apachelogger sighs
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1317115] KDE Locale module support for changing language is incomplete @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1317115 (by Tim Edwards)
<apachelogger> ScottK: kde-runtime also has an SRU for bug 1317115 
<ubottu> bug 1317115 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu Trusty) "language kcm doesn't write env setup script" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317115
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1317115] language kcm doesn't write env setup script @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1317115 (by Tim Edwards)
 * shadeslayer is stopping work on calligra to preserve sanity
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1317115] language kcm doesn't write env setup script @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1317115 (by Tim Edwards)
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/pxhrcein0#line-5
<Riddell> so green http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.99.0_trusty.html
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-09
<ahoneybun> hey jose how is the new site going?
<jose> ahoneybun: hey! I pretty much like it, it's very stable, but we've still got some things to look after
<ahoneybun> jose, I see ovidiu-florin is looking to edit it even more with html/css with the help of the evolve theme team who made the theme 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Both accepted.  Thanks.
<jose> ahoneybun: not sure how that's going to go, haven't heard from him in a good while
<jose> but I can help with whatever needed, just let me know :)
<ahoneybun> tbh I have been out for a while as well I'm on Ubuntu right now
<jose> I've always been on Ubuntu :P
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1317115] language kcm doesn't write env setup script @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1317115 (by Tim Edwards)
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> morning soee 
<Riddell> ScottK: it's not been decided if we'll ship with plasma 1 or plasma 5, I'd be all for shipping with plasma 5 if it's at all sane
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> it's olivier!
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<Riddell> nervous, got a plasma beta due today, wonder if I can do it successfully
<Riddell> just some little tars, how hard can it be?
<lordievader> I'm sure you will be successful :)
<lordievader> I mean look at Trusty, that right there is proof that you and the rest of the Kubuntu team are capable of awesome!
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1312895] Cannot login into KDE after upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312895 (by HugoHirsch)
<lordievader> maysara in #kubuntu has trouble installing ufw-kde, he/she gets this error: http://paste.kde.org/pkhwmkwsb Is that a packageging issue or is it his/her system?
<apachelogger> lordievader: system, they have a ufw-kde version from a foreign source apparently
<lordievader> Ok, I'll pass it along.
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.kde.ufw.policy', which is also in package build 20140504-1" looks like something they've installed
<Riddell> lordievader: if they run dpkg -S /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.kde.ufw.policy they might find out what it is
<Riddell> or they can just force the matter with  dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/ufw-kde_0.5.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<lordievader> Problem solved, thanks apachelogger, Riddell.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> jose: the progress with the theme should be on the mail list.
<ovidiu-florin> I've been colaboratig with Robert in getting the child theme going
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "Two existing ~kubuntu-developer members need to vouge for the candidates abilities to conclude the application process"
 * shadeslayer fixes to vouch
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's a wiki
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: le fixed mate
<apachelogger> nice
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: this might trike as an odd question, in your "new wiki" email, what was the first word you wrote?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: french greeting ~= hi
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: salut ?
<ovidiu-florin> I just wanted to make sure, because it's the same in romanian, and I suspected Kmail tried to translate the email somehow. Since I've seen this before.
<apachelogger> kmail translating emails would be fancy
<shadeslayer> ^^
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ScottK> Riddell: I thought we did decide.
<Riddell> I don't think it's been discussed too much
<Riddell> we're got a meeting on monday to kick off that discussion
<yofel> FWIW, I'm for first keeping it in a PPA for testing and do the final decision some time before FF.
<yofel> (I wouldn't mind putting a TECHPREVIEW stamp on 14.10 but I'm not sure if that's the best thing to do)
<Quintasan> yofel: You know, 4.0 also had the TP stamp on it and everyone started bashing
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> hency my opinion on this ^^
<yofel> -y
<Riddell> Quintasan: with 4.0 we released two versions of kubuntu, 1 the LTS with KDE 3 and 1 with big warnings with 4.0
<Riddell> but now we've just had an LTS
<Riddell> so we can put the big warnings on the main release
<Quintasan> Riddell: I do realise that the thing is that Technical Preview doesnt stop anyone from using that and the proceding with bashing
<Riddell> it's also questionable if we want to put technical preview on a main kubuntu release
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> people didn't bash 4.0 on kubuntu
<apachelogger> they did however for 4.1 which IIRC we shipped by default in the release after LTS
<yofel> 4.1 was in intrepid, right
<apachelogger> so it does in fact make a difference whether you put an unpolished software stack on a secondary ISO that people may choose to test, or whether you offer it to people as a regular release ISO
<allee> Is it intentional that in precise the upgrade from kde 4.12 -> 4.13 does not install baloo pkg? 
<apachelogger> if I had a say in it there would not have been 4.13 for precise :P
 * yofel thought we at least had a recommends on baloo *somewhere* other than the metapackage
<yofel> Quintasan: btw. any news wrt. sddm?
<yofel> there was some rather confusing posts on the debian RFP/lp bug
<Riddell> hasn't shadeslayer packaged sddm that for the neon5 iso?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have, though it needs work
<Odur_> Dang... I,ve found a regression in 14.04
<shadeslayer> Odur_: hm?
<Odur_> When I hotplug my USB headset it only get registerd by pulseaudio as stereo output, but if it's connected while booting it's stereo duplex
<Riddell> Odur_: does it work otherwise?
<Riddell> I don't know what stereo duplex means
<Odur_> both input and output
<Odur_> This time it gets registred as Mono Input, but no output... Erratic behaviour
<Riddell> it's been my experience that sometimes it works and sometimes not so much
<Odur_> Riddell: So, if I boot with the headset connectet it's just fine, but if I connect it after login it's just output OR input only, It has worked flawless in both 13.10 and 13.04
<Riddell> Odur_: it'll be the change to gstreamer 1.0
<Odur_> Ok, so gstreamer handles hardware Initialization?
<Riddell> Odur_: phonon-gstreamer should set it up with pulseaudio
<Riddell> it's all horribly complex
<Riddell> ask apachelogger where to send bugs
<apachelogger> to mikey mouse
<apachelogger> Odur_: you'll want to report a bug against pulseaudio
<Riddell> apachelogger: he will?
<Riddell> for something that worked with phonon-gstreamer 0.10 ?
<Odur_> :)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I don't see the relation tbh :P
<Mamarok> so apparently we have some transcoding problems on Amarok on Trusty, could somebody check this, please? -> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=120863&p=310135#p310135
<apachelogger> phonon gstreamer is not the only thing that changed in 14.04 :P
<Mamarok> I can transcode OK, and I don't remember having installed anything extra, but maybe that was a long time ago and some dependencies changed
<apachelogger> the thing is, phonon/gstreamer do next to no hardware fiddling, so if stuff shows up incorrectly in the phonon KCM that is most likley a problem with pulseaudio and/or the driver
<Mamarok> since I use Amarok from git I can't really judge
<Odur_> apachelogger: That was my first thought too
<apachelogger> Mamarok: nothing we can do about that, ffmpeg is a foundations thing
<apachelogger> he probably should file a bug against libav, but I doubt they will care much and say amarok needs support for avconv
<Mamarok> apachelogger: gah...
<Mamarok> couldn't we do a trick by dragging in ffmpeg? There is a transitional package
<apachelogger> that transits to libav-tools
<apachelogger> and from what I heared the commandline args are simply different
<Odur_> Hmm.. alsamixer sees both input and output
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: ping
<Riddell> hi Etriaph 
<Etriaph> Hi Riddell!
<Riddell> Etriaph: are you helping ovidiu-florin with the new website?
<Etriaph> Riddell: Ya, trying to.  The theme that's been chosen has turned out to be a bit obtuse when creating a child theme, so we've done some back and forth on options
<Riddell> Etriaph: why does it need a child theme? (what does that mean exactly?)
<Etriaph> Riddell: WordPress allows you to create a child of another theme (inherits the parent CSS, JS, display header/footer, in theory); however, Evolve doesn't take nicely to it.  Some of the CSS doesn't come across and the Bootstrap usage for the caroussel is enitrely broken.
<Etriaph> Evolve is both a GPL and commercial theme, so getting support from them is not easy.
<Etriaph> Riddell: A child theme is created when you want to add your own CSS but want to ensure you can still get updates from the parent safely
<Etriaph> Riddell: But... it doesn't quite work. :)
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kde4libs 4.13.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1317937
 * Etriaph will be right back
 * Etriaph has returned.
 * ovidiu-florin is here
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: pong
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: G'day!  Nothing yet from the Evolve team.  
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: We can fork this by doing an SVN export of the 2.9.1 version, but I'm not sure we can fork it in their SVN
<ovidiu-florin> we don't have to get access to their SVN
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: The solution I had come up with involving making symbolic links to those folders will work just fine if they update the theme.
<ovidiu-florin> we can just get the current version and start our own repo
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: I like that Ideea
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Well that's what I meant, do an SVN export and create a repo elsewhere.
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Do you want to see it working?  I can give you a link to my local machine.
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<Etriaph> k, one sec, gotta configure router
<Etriaph> http://99.224.66.135/
<Etriaph> In this case, updating Evolve is still fully possible as they likely won't move those folders.  I would setup a staging vhost though just to be sure.
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: it does not look right here
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Can you take a screenshot for me?  Just want to know what you're seeing
<Etriaph> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/05/09/plasma-desktopLG2343.png is what I get
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: http://postimg.org/image/vu84pd4jh/
<Etriaph> Can you view the source and pastebin me what's in the <head> tags?
<Etriaph> The vhost I use is kubuntu.dev, it's in my hosts file, it may just be a name resolution issue.
<Etriaph> If you add that to your hosts file it might clear it up
<kfunk> Etriaph: wow. what theme (window / borders style) is that?
<Etriaph> kfunk: qtCurve, my own theme
 * kfunk wants
<Etriaph> kfunk: Give me a sec and I'll throw it on kde-look
<Etriaph> kfunk: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=165190
<Etriaph> Includes the background too.
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: If you do: sudo echo "99.224.66.135     kubuntu.dev" >> /etc/hosts
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: It should clear it up.  I'm assuming that $_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'] is being used in the head to make the links
 * Etriaph will be right back, need to save toddler
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: yup, it works now
<kfunk> Etriaph: awesome, thanks
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: OK, so if you want to avoid forking it, you can create the symlinks as I'd mentioned in the email.
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: ok, I'll do that for now
<ovidiu-florin> Great suggestion
<Etriaph> But if you're a stickler for security in the webserver (as I would be) make sure to make a <Directory> entry allowing symbolic links to be followed.
 * ovidiu-florin is feeling low today
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: I feel low every day, fibromyalgia
<shadeslayer> I feel low every day too, I'm on earth
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Knocked me out of work about a year ago, still waiting to get into a pain clinic to learn to live with it; upside is I have loads of free time on disability to help out with stuff :)
<Etriaph> shadeslayer: Low is relative depending on where you live above sea level :)
<shadeslayer> pretty sure Barcelona is at sea level
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: OK, so I'll start taking a look at the other tasks then
<Etriaph> shadeslayer: I would say so :)
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: The remaining list looks like a lot of hands on with WordPress, aside from the accordian.  Are you looking to source an accordian plugin for this?
<Etriaph> kfunk: np, hope you enjoy it :)
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: not really
<ovidiu-florin> that code was written by a friend and it's inserted in the post as JS
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: OK, is there anything else that I can do to assist you?
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: let me see
<ovidiu-florin> did you see the email I sent to Octavio?
<ovidiu-florin> yesterday
<ovidiu-florin> it's on the mail list
<Etriaph> Yes, but I had held off taking any action as I figured he might.
<Etriaph> And I can't login to Etherpad for link 2
<Etriaph> I'm not design-impaired, so I can give some of this a shot.  Let me see what I can come up with in the next couple of days regarding layout (link 4) and if I can find a way to get into link 2 I might tackle what I see there too.
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: OK, I have a good chunk of stuff I can work on with link 2 and 4 from that email; I'll consider a way to implement and have more information probably by Sunday.  If everyone can agree on the layouts/solution I come up with I'll grab the ball on them.  Sound fair?
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: you need a KDE identity account to see that etherpad
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Yup, just set it up :)
 * Riddell out
<Riddell> ninjas: please get packaging :) http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-4.96.0/
 * genii sips his coffee and wonders if there's a hutch.19inch.net
 * Etriaph wonders that too now
 * BluesKaj doesn't wonder
<BluesKaj> :)
<Etriaph> kfunk: How's that theme working out for you?
<Etriaph> kfunk: I like feedback :)
<kfunk> Etriaph: still trying it out. I need a day or so to get used to it. :)
<kfunk> looks promising so far, didn't use your color scheme, though
<kfunk> the color scheme is a bit too monochrome for my taste
<Etriaph> kfunk: It should work well with any colour scheme.  I originally used a colourful one, but I tend towards something that doesn't distract me from work
<Etriaph> kfunk: Would like to see what colour scheme you chose if you happen to have the file handy.
<kfunk> sure, sec
<kfunk> Etriaph: http://imagebin.org/309895
<Etriaph> That's a great colour scheme, would you mind adding it to kde-look.org at some point?
<Etriaph> I've never tried using 'Upload Scheme'
<Etriaph> I don't know if that's opendesktop as a whole, or if it partitions it to the correct site
<kfunk> Etriaph: tab widgets (the tabs themselves) look a bit odd in your style. could use a bit more padding.
<Etriaph> Ya, I couldn't figure out how to make tabs look great; I wanted to flatten them out and round them a bit more, just didn't see where to do it.  It took me about three hours to get it to where it is.
<kfunk> Etriaph: http://pastebin.kde.org/pev1fsrjp
<kfunk> (derived from Oxygen, afair)
<kfunk> but yeah, thanks for sharing the qtcurve style
<kfunk> gotta go 
<Etriaph> Take it easy
<Elv1313> Hello, is it possible to fast track bug #1316612 ? It was reported 3 time this week and the "just run it as root for now" solution isn't very secure given it is a network facing process. The patch has already been tested by affected users
<ubottu> bug 1316612 in sflphone (Ubuntu) "SFLPhone-KDE will freeze if an Akonadi request deadlock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316612
<Quintasan> yofel: shadeslayer did some work on top of my packaging and I forgot to ask ScottK if he would be willing to look at getting that into Debian instead
<yofel> looked at the RFP? Someone changed that to ITP at some point, but now it's a RFP again
<Quintasan> yofel: Nope.
<Quintasan> yofel: You don't have the bug no. anywhere handy, do you?
<yofel> I had it somewhere, give me a moment
<yofel> debian 703519
<ubottu> Debian bug 703519 in wnpp "RFP: sddm -- QML based login manager" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/703519
<Quintasan> yofel: Thanks
<yofel> yw
<Quintasan> ScottK: Please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/sddm/netrunner-packaging and see if there is anything big preventing us from having that in Debian if you have time
<Elv1313> ScottK: Hi, can you fast-track bug #1316612 , it got reported 4 time in the last week, at affect more and more users as time goes on, it is expodentailly problematic
<ubottu> bug 1316612 in sflphone (Ubuntu) "SFLPhone-KDE will freeze if an Akonadi request deadlock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316612
<ScottK> Elv1313: Someone needs to upload it first.
<Elv1313> ScottK: who do I have to ping?
<ScottK> Subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug.
<ScottK> Otherwise maybe one of the other devs here will have time.
<Elv1313> ok, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-10
<valorie> folks, a kubuntu user was asking in #kde or #plasma how to get this in systemsettings: i.stack.imgur.com/0QlQG.png
<valorie> and it is provided by the package xrandr
<valorie> apt-cache policy xrandr tells me that it is not installed -- why do we no longer provide this?
<valorie> not that I need it, on a laptop, but some people do
<ScottK> valorie: You should be able to do all that from within display configuration on 14.04.  The separate size/orientation bits shouldn't be needed any longer.
<valorie> ok
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1318118] package libqtcore4 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Trolltec... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1318118 (by Qianqian Fang)
<yofel> shadeslayer_: did you have a plan wrt. merging and 4.13.1?
<Odur> Another with exactly the same problem that I have with USB headset in 14.04. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221925
<Odur> I'll soon file a bug report, but I want to dig a little deeper first.
<Odur> I wonder if it's this patch that is the problem "0105-sink-source-Initialize-port-before-fixate-hook-fixes.patch"
<yofel> shadeslayer_: I'll go and prepare .1 for trusty, I'll leave utopic to you
<yofel> shadeslayer_: ah, and now that you have that merge pad, could you possibly document which breaks/replaces you had to add so we know what we need to bump for a new uptream release
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Odur> Riddell, apachelogger: The headset problem I talked about is related to gstreamer. I switched to phonon-backend-vlc instead, and now it's working.
<Odur> Let's see if I can pinpoint exactly what's causing it.
<Odur> No, I talked to soon... It was just one time. Damn....
<shadeslayer_> yofel: heh, I'll have to look at the bzr log to figure out which Breaks/Replaces I added
<shadeslayer_> though I think calligra probably has the bulk of those on my work machine
<yofel> we probably don't need that, as we don't SRU calligra
<shadeslayer_> right, just saying that calligra is mental
 * shadeslayer_ goes back to readning some manga
<yofel> uh, no need to tell me, I know calligra rather well :P
<shadeslayer_> :P
<soee> are there any plans to go fro sddm with 14.10?
<shadeslayer_> not at the moment
<shadeslayer_> AFAIK SDDM still has multiple bugs
<soee> ok thank you shadeslayer_
<mitya57> Riddell: What happened to qt4-x11 upload? I saw one was rejected because it didn't contain orig tarball, will you upload it again?
<ghostcube> meh kde desktop effects are still not what compiz has been 
<ghostcube> -.-
 * yofel thinks the random gimmick isn't there intentionally
<BluesKaj> compiz is buggy tho
<ghostcube> sure.. its buggy. nah the workflow is different. the cube isnt working correct here. you cant transfer windows by dragging from one side to another side somehow.. semms broken . or its just me. and you cant trigger the cube by< mouse event... 
<ghostcube> iam missing some workflow things inside the effects
<ScottK> I have no touch pad finger scroll since upgrading to 14.04.  Anyone else having issues with this (tried messing with the new touchpad settings thing with no result).
<shadeslayer_> works fine here
<dodger> i've recently installed 14.04 on my samsung series 9 and two-finger and edge scrolling work for me
<ScottK> OK.  I'll play with it some more here.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Deleted the kcm_touchpad references from kglobalshortcutsrc, reset the settings from in the kcm and it works.
<Riddell> mitya57: sorry, uploaded
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-11
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1318259] changing language setting temporary messed all filenames @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1318259 (by Alexandros Prekates)
 * yofel wonders what to do with kdepim 9fed45112711cf203a03ba3b3ed5ca0ee796c836
<yofel> "I will not have time to implement it until KF5 => remove it. It will merge in sonnet in kf5"
<yofel> that remove a whole lib from kdepim @_@
<yofel> *removes
<yofel> ScottK: can I remove a binary package in a SRU? libgrammar4 has no reverse-depends, so there *shouldn't* be any problems...
<ScottK> Why do you want to?
<yofel> well, the code is gone in 4.13.1... so either I remove the package, or I make it an empty one
<yofel> or I revert said commit
<ScottK> Revert.
<yofel> ok
<ScottK> That's a pretty awful thing to do in a point release.
<ScottK> Someone with KDE commit rights should put it back up there too.
<yofel> *sigh* he did the same to pimactivity
<ScottK> You might write to kde-packagers.
<yofel> wanted to do that anyway just in case laurent actually had a reason to remove those
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, what happened to the userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu page?
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> weird it looked different before
<mitya57> Riddell: Oh nice, it FTBFS on arm64, will take a look later today.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1275584] Kubuntu 14.04 Kickoff Font Look Ugly / Jerky @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1275584 (by j2snowden)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1318259] changing language setting temporary messed all filenames @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1318259 (by Alexandros Prekates)
<apachelogger> Riddell: braw day ~= fine day?
<apachelogger> never available when you need him ^^
<lordievader> Good evening.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-04
<snele> ahoneybun: do you know who implemented breeze theme for libreoffice?
<ahoneybun> snele: thank you for filling though
<ahoneybun> it was on the bug against it somewher
<ahoneybun> I know was asked to approve it lol
<ahoneybun> Riddell: you know this personhttp://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5892590742274048 ?
<ahoneybun> blueish5
<ahoneybun> *4
<snele> ah ubuntu font is far better for my eyes than oxygen
<Etriaph> snele: Confirmed your bug.
<Etriaph> snele: Oxygen is good for titles and such, it looks nice at high px.
<Etriaph> I use it for my H1 and Title in Writer templates.
<snele> Etriaph: well i tried to use oxygen-sans on this fresh 15.04 install but they are very hard on my eyes (very thin and bricky) 
<Etriaph> Ya, as a system font it's too brittle, loses cohesion.
<snele> heh I am going to submit report "make ubuntu font default again" :)
<snele> ;)
<Etriaph> I think the font just needs to be tuned for lower screen resolution.
<snele> Etriaph: yeah, in plain words, I would like to make it more fat :)
<snele> well nice that I had finally time to test plasma 5, few bugs already reported :)
<snele> good night guys&girls
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: this is quite nice https://ubuntustudio.org/tour/
<Strav> He. Just wondering: on the announcement about plasma 5.3 in kubuntu backport repositories, it says that we now should have the new bluedevil applet available and yet, I cannot find such package (All I have is the bluedevil 2.0~rc1 package from the normal vervet repository), anyone knows where I could the the new one (I'm actually having issues with bluedevil-monolithic after resume from suspend)
<Strav> btw, I don't see any bluez5 package either.
<soee> good morning
<mgraesslin> Riddell: ping
<mgraesslin> sitter: might it be that Kubuntu ships debug builds of kwin enabled by default?  see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346959 - it crashes in a Q_ASSERT which should not be hit in a release build
<ubottu> KDE bug 346959 in general "Kwin Crash" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<mgraesslin> and we currently get hundreds of them
<sitter> mgraesslin: yes
<sitter> otherwise one couldn't trace the crashes
<mgraesslin> sitter: that's a change to how it used to be in the past? We didn't use to hit that assert
<sitter> mgraesslin: we've always built RelWithDebInfo, so supposedly the crash probably would indeed be the result of a change
<sitter> *code change
<mgraesslin> hmm, maybe RelWithDebInfo did compile out Q_ASSERT?
<sitter> mgraesslin: nah, I always got phonon assert reports ^^
<mgraesslin> ok, then we hit the assert condition somewhere
 * sitter checks build logs
<sitter> -DNDEBUG -DQT_NO_DEBUG -
<sitter> interesting
<sitter> mgraesslin: perhaps it is a build difference after all
<sitter> mgraesslin: for some reason we now use QT_NO_DEBUG which should make asserts print-only, BUT looking at the ::fatal code it does not use assert but instead aborts whenever it gets into qt_message_fatal ignoring the define altogether
<mgraesslin> I'm happy to have found an issue ;-)
<sitter> well, I suppose someone changed it intentionally, I just wasn't aware it was changed :P
<mgraesslin> as an upstream I would be interested in getting less duplicates ;-)
<mgraesslin> we will have to either investigate  the bug now (after happily having it ignored for 8? years) or remove the assert
<sitter> well, we can patch the fatal away like Thomas suggested
<sitter> that would shut it up in the meantime anyway
<Riddell> hi mgraesslin 
<mgraesslin> Riddell: I wanted to ping you about what I then discussed with sitter (see backlog)
<Riddell> mgraesslin: I don't see it in backlog, what day and what's the topic?
<mgraesslin> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/pav3am1mm
<Riddell> mgraesslin: hmm, I'll ask shadeslayer if anything changed as he put together the kf5 build scripts
<sitter> Riddell: pinguuuuuuuuuu
<Riddell> hi sitter 
<sitter> Riddell: did you actually put SRUs into vivid_archive git?
<Riddell> sitter: I like to think so, what are you looking at?
<sitter> Riddell: sruing dolphin loosing bookmarks
<Riddell> sitter: did I SRU that? got a bug number?
<sitter> Riddell: no, I am preping it for SRU and was wondering if you actually put the SRU changes in the archive branch or not
 * sitter actually assigined bug to wrong package :@
<Riddell> sitter: oh right, yeah I think I have
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> bug 1422469
<ubottu> bug 1422469 in One Hundred Papercuts "Dolphin won't keep the folder shortcuts on Kubuntu 15.04 with Plasma 5." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422469
<sitter> madness that one, madness
<sitter> Riddell: do we actually have a separate upload pocket for wanking wanker yet?
<Riddell> sitter: not that I've heard
<sitter> goody, less work \o/
<sitter> Riddell: kde4libs stil lives in bzr?
<Riddell> sitter: yeah I think so
<sitter> except it is also in git
<sitter> with a wrong branch name
<sitter> wtf
<sitter> Riddell: so, what to do with it?
<Riddell> sitter: work out which one is currently used and kill the other?
<sitter> bzr > git
<Riddell> I always said so, glad you agree :)
<sitter> I am not sure memory consumption victory is a good thing
<sitter> actually
<sitter> Vcs-Git: git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/kde-sc/kde4libs.git
<sitter> ............................................................................................................................................
<sitter> Riddell: I wonder if we should version glue the patched versions somehow
<sitter> kde4libs breaks/replaces kf5kio<<patchedversion && kf5kio breaks/replaces kde4libs<<patchedversion && dolphin breaks/replaces kf5kio<<patchedversion & kde4libs<<patchedversion
<Riddell> sounds faffy
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.9.4
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1451375
<sitter> Riddell: yes, I generally call it packaging :(
<sitter> patch parser is broken for some reason
<sitter> last syslog line on qa.kubuntu is from june 24
<sitter> wtf
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: only the header is nice and maybe the navigation bar, but the content arangement is terrible
<sitter> ScottK, Riddell: bug 1422469 ready for some SRU love
<ubottu> bug 1422469 in One Hundred Papercuts "Dolphin won't keep the folder shortcuts on Kubuntu 15.04 with Plasma 5." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422469
<Riddell> sitter: wow a tripple-patcher.  thanks much :)
<Riddell> sitter: I've set a reminder in my calender for 1 week's time as I always do to check up on the status then
<vip> hello
<sitter> Riddell: k. I think I repaired the patch-parser cron, alas no way to know for sure with this crap :P
<Riddell> sitter: why is there no way to know for sure?
<Riddell> hola vip 
 * Riddell blogs http://jriddell.org/2015/05/04/voted-snp-in-edinburgh-south/
<sitter> Riddell: because cron logging on qa.kubuntu is busted, in fact syslog is busted, don't ask me how but it hasn't logged for like a year
<sitter> also cron is crap to test anyway, so there's that
<vip> Riddell: oh, you're from scotland?
<Riddell> vip: catalunyan/scottish :)
<vip> Riddell: i've been to scotland twice, my fav country (glasgow, edinburgh, around)
<Riddell> thanks :)
<vip> Riddell: been to spain once too, but not exactly, fuerteventura
<Riddell> like going to Paris and only visiting Eurodisney  :)
<vip> yeah
<vip> "been to spain, never left hotel"
 * vip left
<sitter> "only" visitng eurodisney
<Riddell> sitter: or LA and not visiting disneyland...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10984057/
<sitter> fun story
<sitter> this patch is pissing me off as upstream phonon maintainer as upstream dragon maintainer and as k-n-h maintainer
<sitter> oh and as qapt co-maintainer as well
<sitter> good thing that was run by upstream
<Sho_> Monday <3
<Riddell> sitter: hmm that patch should be gone
<Riddell> is it still around?
<sitter> you added it april 1
<Riddell> right but I should have then removed it
<sitter> not in git you didnt
<Riddell> sitter: sorry about that, remove it now from kubuntu_vivid_backports
<sitter> どうも
<Riddell> removed
<ScottK> sitter: Could you (or did you) look for legacy code paths that might break when you fix dolphin?  http://codesearch.debian.net/ comes to mind as a resource to do so.
<sitter> ah, I did not know codesearch.debian was a thing
<sitter> uh uh
<sitter> ScottK: lancelot will need adjustment as well
<ScottK> sitter: Handy thing, isn't it.
<sitter> actually
<sitter> lancelot wasn't ported anyway
<sitter> so all should be good
<sitter> ScottK: indeed
<ScottK> I'm confused.  Does lancelot need to be patched or not?
<sitter> ScottK: it does not
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Anything else?
 * sitter forgot that debian has ancientversions :P
<sitter> ScottK: kdenlive needs adjustments though
<sitter> not blocking though IMHO, it attempts to automatically add its projects folder to the places list
<ScottK> OK.  Let me know when you have that up and when you're through checking stuff.
<sitter> aye
<Riddell> ScottK: sru love for bug 1451424
<ubottu> bug 1451424 in ksnakeduel (Ubuntu W-series) ".desktop file still calls ktron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451424
<soee> on g+ there is post with 25min length Kubutnu 15.04 review video
<Riddell> ooh
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.  Took care of kfilemetadata-kf5, libqapt, and muon while I was there.
<Riddell> ooh thanks ScottK :)
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm something funny going on with that ksnakeduel package, sorry I'll fix that up
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: Also, there's several Kubuntu packages waiting verification: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<Riddell> yep I've a few in my todo today
<ScottK> quassel is probably the most important.
<ScottK> Just released modemmanager-qt and policykit-1
<ScottK> Riddell: ksnakeduel accepted again.
<sitter> hm
<sitter> we still hav ethe old version of kdenlive
 * sitter makes up random patch \o/
<Riddell>  /top
<sitter> who wants the honors of having their name in the reviewed-by field? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10984526/
<Riddell> Sput: do you have a test case I can use to verify bug 1448911 ? (I may have asked you this before)
<ubottu> bug 1448911 in quassel (Ubuntu W-series) "Execute initDbSession() on DB reconnects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448911
<sitter> Riddell: revu plz http://paste.ubuntu.com/10984526/
<Riddell> sitter: KStandardDirs().localxdgdatadir() returns ~/.local or ~/.local/share ?
<Riddell> with share says http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<Riddell> sitter: looks fine then for my ack if you can't wait for upstream to ack it
<sitter> always with share
<sitter> ScottK: any objections to holding back the kdenlive upload until upstream approves the patch and moving ahead on the other stuff?
<sitter> kdenlive's regression is of the almost not noticable kind
<ScottK> Yeah, but we sort of promise zero regression in -updates.
<ScottK> I'd rather do them all together.  The waiting on upstream part I'll leave to your discretion.
<Riddell> "Cannot join to channel #quassel-dev (You must be invited)"  Sput the elitest :)
<sitter> ah well let's just land it
<Riddell> sitter: no bluedevil packages in kubuntu-ci any more? I don't know how to verify bug 1448929
<ubottu> bug 1448929 in libqapt (Ubuntu W-series) "fix apt states" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448929
<sitter> you can thank the touch team for that :P
<sitter> Riddell: I'll verify with one of my other broken systems
<Riddell> thanks sitter 
<sitter> the bluedevil verification is noop anyway as far as the ui is concerned, more of a debugging measure that is
<sitter> m,h
<sitter> Riddell: that just reminded me that we need to port software-properties to polkit ...
<sitter> or you know, rewrite software-properties in some muon scope
<Riddell> sitter: meh the gtk side also needs rewritten
<sitter> Riddell: no, gtk side is already ported
<sitter> in fact I wrote the polkit support thing
<sitter> I just never ported our UI to it becasue I think the landing took so long that I moved on to other projects or something
<sitter> or python just annoyed me too much
<sitter> one of the two
<sitter> or both
<Sput> Riddell: the dev channel is completely dead anyway; you'll reach all the relevant people best in #quassel directly
<Sput> Riddell: if you have a test case for the timezone issue (the previous fix), you can extend this for the latter one by just restarting your psql database while quassel is running and see if timezones are still working
<Riddell> Sput: does this work on the monolithian quassel or only on the split one?
<Sput> Riddell: the monolithic one doesn't use psql, so both issues are not present there
<Riddell> gotcha
<Sput> I can't think of a more obvious way of testing this, short of adding a debug message and parsing output :/
<Sput> (or trace the commands sent to psql, if there's an easy way to do this)
<sitter> that muon changes dialog is really very shitty
<sitter> makes me wanna rip out my eyes
<sitter> Riddell: qapt verified working
 * sitter wonders why docker-lxc-1.6 is held
<sitter> :S
<Riddell> am I alive?
<murthy> hi
<Riddell> phew, silly screen session
<ScottK> At least wily is short to type.
<Riddell> ScottK: ooh?
<ScottK> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1468
<shadeslayer> neato :D
<Riddell> "skilled at gaining an advantage, especially deceitfully." says google.  mmm.
<yofel> hm, I was almost right guessing it would be a wolf ^^
<ScottK> sitter: Isn't Kf5 supposed to have stable ABI and doesn't the kio change break that?
<sitter> ScottK: kfileplacessharedbookmarks wasn't part of the ABI
<ScottK> OK.
<sitter> was purely used internally to sort of attempt to sync the dom trees of the legacy file with the new file
<sitter> which is where form what I understand is the problem, you'd have two things (kdelibs4 and kio5) attempt to sync up the trees and then get in each others way as they are not aware of one anothers attempt to sync
<ScottK> sitter: OK.  Accepted.
<sitter> thanks
<ScottK> yw
<Darkwing> wily werewolf? 
<Riddell> like the Coyote but only when the moon is out
<Darkwing> Lol
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1448911 verified
<ubottu> bug 1448911 in quassel (Ubuntu W-series) "Execute initDbSession() on DB reconnects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448911
<Riddell> also bug 1182784
<ubottu> bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Utopic) "Kubuntu: Switzerland keyboard setup fails" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182784
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: For quassel, I pinged the security team.  I think they'll copy it to -security from -proposed.
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1434052 good with me too
<ubottu> bug 1434052 in kwallet-kf5 (Ubuntu Vivid) "kwallet wants to migrate empty kwallet4" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434052
<ScottK> K.  I'll look at them in a bit.
<Riddell> bug 1449472 is easy to test but I can't just now as I have next-staging installed
<ubottu> bug 1449472 in kfilemetadata-kf5 (Ubuntu W-series) "officeextractor should depend on catdoc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449472
<Riddell> !testers | bug 1449472 ↑
<ubottu> bug 1449472 ↑: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip for information
<Riddell> also bug 1449583 for any useful testers
<ubottu> bug 1449583 in muon (Ubuntu W-series) "notifications won't stop popping" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449583
<BluesKaj> Riddell, catdoc is installed here 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: can you write on that bug what you did?
<Riddell> waa, ktp moving into main means I need to add lots of breaks/replaces to kde-l10n :(
<BluesKaj> Riddell, all i did was check muon 
<soee> hey, Riddell what about teh apps ? :)
<Riddell> soee: I uploaded kde-l10n today then uploaded again to fix overlaps which is the last bit
<Riddell> soee: do you think they're good enough to go into backports?
<lordievader> Riddell: How do I go about getting W-series? To test bug 1449472?
<ubottu> bug 1449472 in kfilemetadata-kf5 (Ubuntu W-series) "officeextractor should depend on catdoc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449472
<soee> Riddell: all the kio stuff works ? i see reds in raport
<soee> Riddell: this 2 packages are marked to remove: libktpotrprivate8 libmarblewidget20
<soee> first one is fine i thnk
<soee> what about second ?
<soee> hmm second to as there is libmarblewidget21
<soee> so for both we have newer one
<soee> kdelibs not in ppa ?
<Riddell> lordievader: w-series doesn't exist yet
<Riddell> lordievader: just test on vivid is good
<Riddell> soee: second is fine too as libmarblewidget21 is there
<soee> Riddell: ok, upgrading
<Riddell> soee: kdelibs is there https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2/+packages?field.name_filter=kde4libs&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<lordievader> Riddell: Roger, rodger.
<soee> Riddell: 2 errors related top locales
<Riddell> soee: pastebin?
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10985792/
<Riddell> grr, kdenlive
<Riddell> well spotted
<soee> Riddell: ~ 60% updating, ended up with http://paste.ubuntu.com/10985799/
<Riddell> soee: dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-engb_4%3a15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa2_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-pl_4%3a15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa2_all.deb   and pastebin output?
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10985811/
<lordievader> Riddell: Apt want's to downgrade libkf5filemetadata-bin if I run 'apt-get install -s libkf5filemetadata-bin/vivid-proposed', is this supposed to happen?
<Riddell> soee: apt -f install  should tidy it up
<Riddell> lordievader: do you have next-staging enabled?
<Riddell> lordievader: probably you have some ppa like that enabled
<lordievader> I have the backports enabled.
<lordievader> Grepping for next-staging doesn't return anything.
<lordievader> Ah, yes the package comes from the backports.
<Riddell> lordievader: if it doesn't do anything scary you can downgrade but it might want to mess with your packages
<lordievader> Riddell: Catdoc is installed by the way.
<Riddell> lordievader: if that's using the version from vivid-proposed please report that on the bug
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<lordievader> Riddell: Err no, it is the one of the backports.
<Riddell> hola hi Etriaph 
<Riddell> lordievader: leave it then, someone else can test it
<Riddell> maybe Etriaph :)
<Etriaph> Something crazy going on today?
<Riddell> some wily madness
<Etriaph> Anything I can do to assist?
<soee> Riddell: -f install finished fine, will reboot
<Riddell> Etriaph: if you're using vivid you can verify the fix in bug 1449472 from vivid-proposed
<ubottu> bug 1449472 in kfilemetadata-kf5 (Ubuntu W-series) "officeextractor should depend on catdoc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449472
<Etriaph> I have both installed.
<Etriaph> How would you like me to test other than that?
<soee> back :)
<soee> Riddell: when trying to run kdenlive: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Etriaph> soee: kdenlive running for me.
<soee> Etriaph: 15.04 ?
<Etriaph> soee: Yup
<soee> uhm
<Etriaph> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/kdenlive.png
<soee> Etriaph: yes but this app version is 15.04 from next-stagin2 ?
<Etriaph> Umm, 15.04 with the 5.3 PPA
<Etriaph> Nothing beyond that.
<soee> yeah so you are on old kdenlive :)
<soee> previous version also worked for me
<Etriaph> Ah, OK.
<ahoneybun> the core concept is nice though ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I was just looking at the HTML source for docs.kubuntu.org and it is exported as all one line lol
<Riddell> ahoneybun: that's meinproc's doing, the application that turns the docbook into html
<ahoneybun> I was going to try out some CSS magic on it
<Riddell> ahoneybun: html tidy is your friend
<ahoneybun> no clue about that
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> https://infohound.net/tidy/ ?
<Riddell> apt install tidy
<Riddell> not that I've used it for a decade, maybe it's out of date
<ahoneybun> I'll try anyway
<ahoneybun> better then by hand
<ahoneybun> now to read the man
<Etriaph> Is there anyway to install all of the KF5 development packages at once?
<Etriaph> s/anyway/any way
 * ahoneybun grabs some soda and gets to work on the CSS
<Riddell> we don't have meta packages for them currently
<Riddell> it's a todo item if you fancy taking it up :)
<Etriaph> Riddell: Uh, perhaps, trying to get deps right now for basket.  I don't know how to setup packaging fyi, but will attempt to learn if it would assist anyone
<Etriaph> Riddell: Although, you know what, I will if there's a list of packages to be included and a description of how to perform that work.  That way I can install the meta-package when available, and learn what packages I need at the same time :D
<Etriaph> Can someone tell me if this is still relevant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33413/how-to-create-a-meta-package-that-automatically-installs-other-packages
<ScottK> equivs isn't really meant for that, but there's no use of equivs that isn't a gross hack anyway.
<ScottK> It's as relevant as it ever was.
<Etriaph> ScottK: Thanks.  :)  Now to find a list of packages.
<ScottK> Etriaph: You can also use dpkg --set-selections to do the same thing in a less hacky and probably easier manner.
<ScottK> See man dpkg
<ovidiu-florin> HELLOOOOO
 * ovidiu-florin just took down a concrete wall with his dad :D
 * ovidiu-florin is feeling strong and tired
 * Riddell looks impressed at ovidiu-florin's biceps
<ovidiu-florin> why do I see 2 calibre in discover?
<Riddell> it has multiple backends?
<ovidiu-florin> I installed one
<ovidiu-florin> and both apear as installed
<ovidiu-florin> also this happened: https://bugs.launchpad.net/calibre/+bug/1451043/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451043 in calibre "Crash when Adding Ebook" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ovidiu-florin> is that guy nuts?
<ovidiu-florin> Ah, I've figured it out, one calibre is the ebook viewer and one is the ebook manager
<ovidiu-florin> and they are codependent, I think
<ovidiu-florin> I should be able to get the viewer without the manager though
 * ovidiu-florin is lazy to check the dependencies
<Etriaph> Riddell: Going to create the package, sorted out how to do it (I think); do you keep a list of development packages I'd have to add, and should we include -dbg in that list?
<Riddell> Etriaph: I'm not sure what you mean by development packages?
<Riddell> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-sr_4%3a15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa3_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/sr/LC_SCRIPTS/ki18n5/trapnakron.pmapc', which is also in package libkf5i18n-data 5.9.0-0ubuntu1
<Etriaph> Riddell: lib*kf5-dev
<Riddell> :(
<Riddell> Etriaph: the build-depends are different for every application, you need to look in the CMakeLists.txt file to see what it requests and test it with pbuilder
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what do you think ? http://imgur.com/vM6Y9Re
<Riddell> ahoneybun: looking nice
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: is that also intended to be printed?
<ovidiu-florin> or an eBook?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: not at the moment but I was thinking about it
<ahoneybun> not sure how hard it would be though
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to move that darn Next link oveer
<ovidiu-florin> move what?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you could use a generator for that
<ovidiu-florin> there are projects out there for this
<ahoneybun> the next link
<ahoneybun> on the top and bottom there are 2 links to the next page
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to move them to the right
<ovidiu-florin> float right
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: the problem is I'm designing this as I go as I don't know that are my limits with CSS
<ahoneybun> (low knowledge)
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: trying to find what to link that to
<ahoneybun> what div holds it
<Etriaph> Riddell: OK, you said you had a TODO item to create meta packages for this, is it possible to see the TODO online anywhere?
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: https://trello.com/kubuntu
<Riddell> specifically I was thinking of this one https://trello.com/c/tQ32mxu6/25-sort-out-kde-meta-packages
<kubotu> [15.04 :: Done :: Sort out KDE meta packages ++ ]
<Riddell> but I see it's marked as done so maybe we need a new one
<Riddell> Etriaph: we have a meeting on wednesday to discuss the todo items for 15.10
<ovidiu-florin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/calibre/+bug/1451043 only happens on the packaged version we ship. on the downloaded version from the site, this does not happen.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451043 in calibre "Crash when Adding Ebook" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: how did it turn out with the meeting for 15.10?
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't gotten to read all my huge mail threads yet
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: scheduled for wednesday evening http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22508/kubuntu-kickoff/
<ovidiu-florin> that reminds me, ahoneybun is our presentation scheduled?
<Etriaph> OK, quick reboot.
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: is the time on the epad good?
 * ovidiu-florin checkes
<ovidiu-florin> yes, that's ok with me
<ovidiu-florin> how about rick?
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: ^
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: so the kickoff meeting will be public and live?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sure, as always
<ovidiu-florin> what timezone is that time shown there?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: want to wait till we hear from rick as he is the lead?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: UTC
<Riddell> ahoneybun: um UOS is starting tomorrow
<Riddell> or today depending on your definition
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ↑
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: any idea about what is going on on the right side here: http://imgur.com/FAbC5Ii
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: Sick_Rimmit voted that 19:30 is ok for him. So I don't know if 19 qualifies as ok for him
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try and call him now
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: yes, you messed up something. Can I see the code?
<ahoneybun> sure
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10986476/
<ahoneybun> since there are 2 community roundtables going on thurs I might take it off to be in them
<ahoneybun> what is "PLENARY" Riddell?
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: will be here in a moment
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> 19:00 - 20:00 UTC is PLENARY atm ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> on thurs
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: please add your whole code here: https://jsfiddle.net/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: group session for all attendees
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: what's that?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: so no sessions?
<Riddell> sgclark: copying applications to backports!
<Riddell> ahoneybun: there's a big talk relevant to the whole of ubuntu is the idea
<sgclark> Riddell: thank you so much for your help :) I am drowning..
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: what should it be doing?
<ahoneybun> I don't think Kate/my computer can handle the HTML from the site lol
<Riddell> sgclark: use a canoe :)
<ahoneybun> oh
<sgclark> lol
 * ricktimmis appears Poof!
<Riddell> hi ricktimmis, have you scheduled your uos session?
<ricktimmis> Nope
<ricktimmis> That's what I am here for
<Riddell> well better hurry up, it starts tomorrow!
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: omg I love that thing
<Riddell> ricktimmis: have you made a spec and registered it on summit.u.c ?
<ricktimmis> I know nothing
<ricktimmis> WTF
<ricktimmis> I have a diary entry for a Hangout on Thursday
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: so what are out available times now for UOS?
<ricktimmis> ovidiu-florin: just called me, so I think that is what we are about to discuss
<ovidiu-florin> ricktimmis: yes
<Riddell> ricktimmis: you need to make one https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addspec
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I'm trying to read this thing
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: which one?
<Riddell> ricktimmis: and then here http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/create_meeting/
<ahoneybun> the Summit
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: weds 19 -20 UTC I think could have a spot
<ovidiu-florin> ok, before or after kickoff?
<ahoneybun> the way they are layed out it is hard to tell
<ahoneybun> there is not like 19:00 - 19:15; 19:15 - 19:30 style
<ovidiu-florin> I'm having a hard time understanding
<ahoneybun> part of my problem with the css was the padding on the div
<ahoneybun> look here ovidiu-florin http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/2015-05-06/
<ovidiu-florin> there are several rooms where the presentations are taking place?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I'm there
<ahoneybun> seems like after
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun ricktimmis Riddell let's have a hangout ahnd settle this? ok?
<ricktimmis> Sure
<ahoneybun> k
 * Riddell is too tired for a hangout, applications 15.04 will be the death of me!
<ovidiu-florin> join
<Etriaph> Which paste do you folks use?
<Riddell> paste.kde.org
<ahoneybun> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22517/plasma-5-demo/
<Etriaph> Looking for some advice: https://paste.kde.org/pzjm7qajz
<Etriaph> Will the experimental libraries affect audio stability in any way?
<Riddell> Etriaph: it's in libphonon4qt5experimental4 
<_Groo_> hi all
<_Groo_> Riddell: hey Riddell 
<_Groo_> Riddell: can you answer me a question? 
<Etriaph> Yup, I see the package, just wondering if having that library will at all cause any issues with desktop stability.
<Riddell> Etriaph: no
<Riddell> _Groo_: depends on the question
<_Groo_> Riddell: when i installed vivid fresh (kf5 5.2), bluetooth kcm was MIA, then i installed 5.3, still MIA, now im at CI, still MIA
<_Groo_> yes i can see it with kcmshell4 --list
<_Groo_> but wheres the new bluetooth stack?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: check this out http://imgur.com/vM6Y9Re
<Riddell> _Groo_: we can't package it because there's no bluez5 packages in ubuntu, it's a big failure of the ubuntu touch team
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: https://jsfiddle.net/czg6w14r/3/#&togetherjs=gcVFff4wti
<_Groo_> Riddell: but just to confirm, vivid was shipped without a bluetooth kcm?
<Riddell> _Groo_: with an old/broken one yes, it's one of the notable failures in 15.04
<_Groo_> Riddell: k, tks
<_Groo_> Riddell: any ETA for bluez5?
<_Groo_> Riddell: or its a nono till next release?
<Riddell> _Groo_: I don't think it'll get into vivid alas, it was due in there but ubuntu touch team kept it out :(
<_Groo_> Riddell: so, its there any ppa i can test? like ninjas, next or something?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: now it needs approved by someone before it can be scheduled
<Riddell> I've no idea who the someone is
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: ping
<Etriaph> Interesting bug: https://paste.kde.org/pgkbpq945
<Etriaph> Cmake didn't like a folder named C++
 * ovidiu-florin is off to ZZZZzzzzz.....
 * Riddell publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-applications-15.04
 * genii digests
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: we can take weds 1800
<ahoneybun> Riddell: valorie this looks very good https://read-the-docs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<ahoneybun> really like this: https://readthedocs.com/pricing/
<valorie> upgrade today was very strange - upgraded, or not upgraded? https://paste.kde.org/p89tjek9v
<valorie> ahoneybun: why does that look good?
<ahoneybun> export to HTML cleanly, locaization, open source, links into LP, themeing
<ahoneybun> and pdf, ebook
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://imgur.com/F8AzA1Q
<valorie> ahoneybun: well, we should be able to do all those things from the KDE wiki
<valorie> except the theming, which we can do on our own server
<valorie> I didn't realize read-the-docs was open source, since they don't mention it
<valorie> I would appreciate a comment from some kubuntu devel on today's update - https://paste.kde.org/p89tjek9v
<valorie> don't actually want to restart to see.....
<valorie> still reading up here, while I wait
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-05
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: I suggest border-radius: 5px on the content regions block element :D
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Also, will the documentation be provided on mobile using media queries?
<ahoneybun> not sure yet
<ahoneybun> I'm in talk with ovidiu-florin about linking the Docs with the new site and maybe it can look nice on mobile
<Etriaph> It would be handy for those having difficulty getting the system configured to be able to walk through documentation on a tablet or mobile device.
<ahoneybun> I agree there, I'll add a card for it
<ahoneybun> if we get ebook, pdf support it would be good on the mobile front
 * ahoneybun starts Spotify and getting to work
<ahoneybun> any help with HTML and CSS is always welcome Etriaph :)
<valorie> we have ebook integration from the kde wiki
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: I could write a few books.
<valorie> pdf support as well
<valorie> that's how books.kde.org works
<ahoneybun> valorie: I've never used it 
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: I'm a web developer by trade.
<valorie> the plugin might have to be enabled
<ahoneybun> yea I think it does
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: awesome to know
<valorie> but I've generated an ebook for the amarok docs
<Etriaph> If you have any questions, you can query me and I'll answer as best I can.
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: thank you very much Etriaph
<valorie> Etriaph: we have a nice group developing the website here; it would be great to have your input as well
<ahoneybun> I'll add you to the jsfiddle
<ahoneybun> yes just ping ovidiu-florin, soee, and myself
<Etriaph> valorie: I had originally offered to assist with the website, but I disagree with WordPress.
<valorie> if canonical IS ever institutes our new site....
<valorie> ah
<valorie> originally meaning back before our SoK student started, or recently?
<Etriaph> I've put together about 120 wordpress sites over the years, it usually turns into a mess.
<valorie> because the SoK student's work *sucked* imo
<Etriaph> Uh, about 8 months ago.
<valorie> reboot since then
<Etriaph> No one really had a direction for it, that along with it being WordPress = Etriaph Stays Away
<Etriaph> :D
<valorie> I'm sure that there are still contributions to be made, but it was looking great last I looked at the testsite
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: I'm trying not to change the HTML as much as possible since it is built by userbase
<valorie> pity that Canonical didn't come through for us
<ahoneybun> http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Ohh...
<ahoneybun> ?
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: k, lemme take a look at the structure first.
<ahoneybun> you see the top left with the prev and next links? I'm trying to move them around
<ahoneybun> left to the left, right to the right
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: #idname, .classname?
<Etriaph> If it's uniq, you can position by ID, but depending on the structure of the HTML it may be difficult to do.  Looking at it now.
<ahoneybun> yea but then have to change it on all the html files
<ahoneybun> at least 10+
<valorie> oh gosh, have to eat something and go to my dad's
<valorie> bbl
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Sorry, got pulled away, but navCenter is the class that applies
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: You could position anywhere you want.
<ahoneybun> I've using #footer .nextCell
<ahoneybun> but it will not go all the way to the right
<Etriaph> .navCenter .navigation .nextCell
<Etriaph> That's what I would use as my selector.
<Etriaph> So .navCenter .navigation .nextCell { /* Styles */ }
<Etriaph> Precede it with #content 
<ahoneybun> thanks 
<ahoneybun> still in the center sadly
<ahoneybun> well I moved it lol
<Etriaph> The trouble is the navigation is in a table.
<Etriaph> So the table, and it's cells, have to be width: 100%
<Etriaph> Do you want a different display for the footer version than at the top of the content?
<ahoneybun> no both can be the same I believe
<ahoneybun> Riddell: valorie ovidiu-florin Etriaph http://imgur.com/lkCqDiy
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Can you show me a shot of it with the lower navigation as well, fully lit up?  ie. Prev Up Next?
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: aren't you on the jsfiddle?
<Etriaph> I am.  I'd just rather not fiddle the work; I want to CSS it with Kate
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/uV9Dppy
<Etriaph> OK, lemme fiddle with some of this CSS.  I'm going to use the HTML you have in the fiddle and put my CSS in the fiddle when I'm done.
<ahoneybun> ok
<Etriaph> There.
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> oh
<Etriaph> Tables are as wide as their contents
<Etriaph> So .navigation set to width of 100%
<ahoneybun> I was looking at the kde-docs.css and how they did it
<ahoneybun> we might be on different ones since I don't see any changes
<Etriaph> Well the block element that holds the navigation is free-floating, you can do whatever you want with it now; just remember that tables are only ever as wide as the data they hold.
<Etriaph> Now we're on the same one.
<Etriaph> You'll still have to right-align the text in the .nextCell
<ahoneybun> works
<ahoneybun> :)
<Etriaph> What outputs that HTML?
<ahoneybun> userbase.kde.org
<ahoneybun> a script
<ahoneybun> ask sitter or Riddell
<ahoneybun> though there should be a image somewhere on there
<ahoneybun> here is the html with the real css
<ahoneybun> http://docs.kubuntu.org/documentation-for-kubuntu.html
<Etriaph> So do you provide structure and content, it generates HTML around it?
<ahoneybun> yea I believe so
<ahoneybun> it is pulled from here http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<Etriaph> Those templates need to be updated.
<Etriaph> Google is going on a tirade and will soon no longer index sites that aren't responsive.
<Etriaph> To mobile, tablet, etc.
<Etriaph> So the CSS for the manual is going to have to take that into account; whether or not it deals with the different viewport sizes is its own choice, but the media query has to be there.
<Etriaph> So HTML5 + CSS3
<Etriaph> I hope that doesn't scare you away from doing what you're doing :D
<ahoneybun> the templates are from KDE upstream
<ahoneybun> so they have to update them
<Etriaph> I might update them myself, if they'll take the patches.
<Etriaph> Do you know which repo they live in?
<ahoneybun> no clue sadly
<Etriaph> For our web site and services, probably should have a look at this:  http://searchengineland.com/google-search-algorithm-adds-mobile-friendly-factors-app-indexing-ranking-215573
<Etriaph> It's a concern as of April 21
<Etriaph> What domain is the new site hosted at?
<Etriaph> Oh, found it.
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to center images
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: templates is the problem with using someones elses
<ahoneybun> they have to change them or let us
<Etriaph> Is the manual intended to be embedded into userbase.kde.org or elsewhere?
<ahoneybun> the docs you mean?
<Etriaph> Yes.
<ahoneybun> userbase => kubuntu-docs package => docs.kubuntu.org
<ahoneybun> I believe
<ahoneybun> everything comes from the userbase pages
<Etriaph> So they generate a tarball or do we get them individually?
<ahoneybun> not sure if it is a tarbal
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: you have Kubuntu installed?
<Etriaph> 15.04, yes.
<ahoneybun> installed kubuntu-docs?
<Etriaph> Probably not, one sec...
<Etriaph> I do now
<ahoneybun>  /usr/share/doc/HTML/en/kubuntu/
<ahoneybun> is where that installs
<ahoneybun> so userbase exports to a docbook and then a script converts to HTML
<Etriaph> So when you repackage it you're just splicing in CSS?
<ahoneybun> the KDE site does I think \
<Etriaph> OK, so that script is likely doing an XSL transformation to HTML
<ahoneybun> not sure where it comes from since it is not in or source
<Etriaph> If we had the docbook format, we could play with it.
<ahoneybun> you it is in the that dir
<ahoneybun> you can branch this https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/vivid
<ahoneybun> as it is the same version as in the repos
<Etriaph> Well it's just a matter of processing what's there in the docbook format into HTML5.
<Etriaph> I'd have to write an XSL stylesheet for it then transform; not something I'm going to start today, but something possible down the road :D
<ahoneybun> but there you have to do it everytime a new release is out (which is not much really)
<ahoneybun> yay :D
<ahoneybun> or for changes made to the userbase page anyway
<ahoneybun> We need static pages for each release
<Etriaph> Well when the manual is updated and you have a new *.docbook, you'd just run the transformer over it.
<Etriaph> And it'll spit out pages.
<Etriaph> KDE itself has a lot of web technologies that are out of date it seems.
<Etriaph> www.kde.org is not responsive to changes in viewport at all.
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: it would be much easier if we write the docs in HTML and then host it ourselves since we have a server anyway
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Well, it being in WordPress would make that remarkably easy.
<ahoneybun> but HTML is not as easily as MediaWiki
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: if we merge the WP site with the Docs
<ahoneybun> I think they should be together as well so they are very easy to find
<Etriaph> Oh, separate domain
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> atm
<ahoneybun> could link it
<Etriaph> Oyy... docs.kubuntu.org is just that?
<Etriaph> (Not to diminish it, but it's just the manual?)
<ahoneybun> yea sadly
<ahoneybun> not pretty atm
<Etriaph> Now I'm itching to create a new Rails app just for that :D
<Etriaph> Who hosts that?
<ahoneybun> not sure the host
<ahoneybun> I think it was donated
<ahoneybun> host as in (GoDaddy?)
<Etriaph> Yes
<Etriaph> Where is it hosted, hardware, stack?
<ahoneybun> don't know
<ahoneybun> Riddell: might
<ahoneybun> I should stop pinging him lol
<Etriaph> LOL
<Etriaph> Who's "in charge" of all of the web parts under Kubuntu.org?
<ahoneybun> well he is in charge of Kubuntu as a whole
<Etriaph> OK.
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: and soee have been working on the new WP
 * Etriaph nods
<ahoneybun> but Riddell is the one to talk to for that info
<Etriaph> I tend to shy away from using PHP on the web, these days, as most of the software out there is still old-school PHP5 (in some cases PHP4) format/ideology/compatible.
<Etriaph> WordPress is one of those.
<ahoneybun> I'll be heading off for the night.
<Etriaph> Ah, OK
<Etriaph> Sweet dreams :D
<ahoneybun> its 10pm here
<Etriaph> I'm in EST too
<Etriaph> But I'm up late :D
<ahoneybun> thanks you too, hopefully you'll be here tomorrow
<ahoneybun> and join the UOS!
<Etriaph> I'll be around for sure.
<Etriaph> Take it easy.
<ahoneybun> you too
 * ahoneybun is away
<valorie> ahoneybun: a note on that page you showed - if it says Kubuntu [tm] once, it should say it every time (personally, I would leave it off)
<valorie> based on the KISS principle
<Etriaph> sgclark: Are you alive there?
<sgclark> hmm?
<Etriaph> I just got your email re: bugs in 15.04 with backports
<Etriaph> Do you happen to have an IM client that I could test a message with you with?  All of my contacts are asleep
<sgclark> just need someone using backports to see if they can reproduce
<Etriaph> Yup, I'm doing that.  :D
<sgclark> hmm, don't think I set IM back up yet
<Etriaph> OK
<sgclark> oh, ok great
<sgclark> Etriaph: thanks!
<Etriaph> I can only confirm 4.2, I don't understand 4.3 entirely so I can't do much with that one.
<Etriaph> I'll send a reply to the list, hopefully you can collect more than one report.
<sgclark> Thank you so much, really appreciated
<Etriaph> I would bet their installation is just borked.
<Etriaph> sgclark: np
<sgclark> yeah so far I cannot reporduce a single one
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: Always free for open source projects at readthedocs.org.
<ovidiu-florin> quoted from their website
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I'd say we should go for readthedocs, it's already done, it's free
 * Etriaph sleep &
<valorie> free for open source projects does not equal free and open source
<shadeslayer> ScottK: would it be possible to backport Python 2.7.9 into ubuntu-backports?
<shadeslayer> or would it be way too much work / effort
<shadeslayer> the kde sysadmins wanted it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> Riddell: how would you like to go about kubuntu_wily_archive branches? should we simply branch all of them from where we have vivid_archive or do it on-demand when we upload something new?
<Riddell> sitter: is it not better to branch from kubuntu_stable ?
<sitter> Riddell: only if we then do an upload
<sitter> otherwise that's like on-demand branching anyway, except you do it all at once such that you need to re-merge it anyway once a new version comes out as the archive branch is then outdated compared to stable
<sitter> anyone knows about this https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?68035-Feedback-on-Kubuntu-15-04&p=371533&viewfull=1#post371533
<Riddell> sitter: "limitations" is hardly a useful bug report :)
<sitter> well, yeah there was no bug report
<sitter> which is a common scheme I see with people whining about the release
<sitter> then again since no one triages the bugs anyway, I suppose it is for the best
<ngaio> I filed a bug report about some 15.04 backport packaging errors. Let me know if I need to add any more details: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in Kubuntu PPA "kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> thanks ngaio that's interesting
<Riddell> no timeline for when I can get to that I'm afraid
<Riddell> ngaio: have you been able to work around it?
<ngaio> Riddell, I have no idea how to work around it ;-)
<Riddell> ngaio: sudo dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-engb_4%3a15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa3_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/kaccounts-providers_15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_all.deb
<Riddell> sudo dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<Riddell> sudo apt -f install
<Riddell> should do it
<ngaio> thanks, I think that did the trick
<Riddell> I think I'll close bug 1451749
<ubottu> bug 1451749 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Wish: provide a way to run kde 4 with vivid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451749
<sheytan> hey guys
<sheytan> got this while update to apps 15.04 http://pastebin.com/MRuQhU8v
 * Riddell blogs http://jriddell.org/2015/05/05/ubuntu-online-summit-ubuntu-community-team-mailing-list/
<Riddell> sheytan: looking
<Riddell> sheytan: looks like I missed that, how annying I thought I got all those overlaps
<Riddell> sheytan: you know how to work around it?
<sitter> "How is kde-l10n- still a thing?"
<sheytan> Riddell: well, i just did apt-get upgrade and it's working
<Riddell> sitter: KDE Applications ships the separated language packs same as KDE SC did
<sheytan> Riddell: that error was from muon updater
<sheytan> apt-get upgrade done the job, but why was that?
<sheytan> can i reboot safely? :D
<Riddell> sheytan: yep
<sitter> Riddell: yes, how is that still a thing
 * sheytan reboots
<Riddell> sitter: because that's what the kde release team decided?  where decided means nobody had an opinion so albert got on and did it and you should say thanks
<sitter> thanks!
 * sheytan is back
<Riddell> sheytan: computer still alive?
<sheytan> but where's my 'About system' KCM missing
<sheytan> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> sheytan: it moved to kinfocenter which is where it logically should be but is a bit more hidden alas
<sheytan> oh :D
<sheytan> there it is
<sheytan> heh, telepathy still sucks with facebook ;/
<sheytan> it keeps saying my password isin't correct, but it was working
<Riddell> it's dead now isn't it?
<Riddell> or just about to be
<Riddell> maybe it died on may 1st
<sheytan> it was fine till yesterday i guess
<tsdgeos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/facebook-chat-api-empathy-pidgin-stop-working
<Riddell> blame facebook I'm afraid, they withdrew the API
<tsdgeos> i guess this applies to telepathy too
<sheytan> that's what i thought
<Riddell> the dark web goes darker, someone should tell the government
<sheytan> call 911 :D
<sheytan> or 112 for europe
<sheytan> anyway, this sucks, i was liking it ;/
<Riddell> it does suck, some people are working on screen scraping messenger.com so hopefully it'll come back
<sheytan> what's more likly, facebook will anncounce messanger for linux
<shadeslayer> pft
<Riddell> never going to happen
<shadeslayer> well
<sheytan> i hate that shit, when everybody trys to force you using their tools
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://messengerfordesktop.com/
<sheytan> shadeslayer: doesn't it work is xmpp too?
<Riddell> good thing in the free software community we all understand the principles of freely distributing and sharing our work
<shadeslayer> sheytan: no
<sheytan> it is from facebook team or 3rd party?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: it's basically a web browser pointing to the mobile version of messenger.com
<shadeslayer> sheytan: 3rd party
<sitter> Riddell: so what do we do with wily branches?
<sheytan> can't you do the same with plasma applet?
<shadeslayer> possibly
<sheytan> dolphin still doesn't remember new added places to the sidebar ;/
<sheytan> shit
<Riddell> sitter: I've given my suggestion of branching from kubuntu_stable, if you want to branch from kubuntu_vivid_archive and then we'll merge in kubuntu_stable when something is uploaded that works too, it just seems like an extra step
<sitter> Riddell: stable requires a new upstream release
<sitter> Riddell: what we could do is branch from backports if backports is available
<Riddell> sitter: so why ask if you already know the answer you want? :)
<sitter> backports just came to mind
<sitter> Riddell: also FTR I really really really do not like qml files in arch:all datapackages
<sitter> it feels very naughty to have data recommends: qml-module-yolo, knowing full well that yolo is indeed required for the qml files to work
<sitter> this might need some different approach potentially
<Riddell> sitter: hmm how does other interpreted languages do it?
<Riddell> ScottK: what's python's approach to that? ↑
<Riddell> sheytan: ngaio uploading 4:15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa4 to backports so fix the issue with overlapping in those packages
<ngaio> Riddell, thank you
<seaLne> has anyone noticed since the vivid app updates that the open file dialog need a double click to go into a folder? for example attatching a file in kmail, dolphin still behaves fine
<Riddell> seaLne: curious, that was a bug in breeze that should be fixed in plasma
<Riddell> maybe the fix didn't make it in time for the backports packages but I did put it in the archive packages
<seaLne> this only appeared after rebooting this morining, i have backports ppa enabled
<seaLne> i'd have never guessed to blaim breeze
<Riddell> maybe the bug re-appeared
<Riddell> seaLne: Qt allows the widget style to set a preference on double click
<Riddell> anyone on CI able to test it out?
<sitter> kate file open uses single click
<sitter> (unstable)
<seaLne> kate seems fine for me to
<Riddell> actually I get single click using kate 15.04 from backports ppa
<Riddell> seaLne: oh it's qt4 is why
<Riddell> qt5 won't be affected
<sitter> kmail atttaching indeed is double click
<Riddell> d_ed: didn't you fix that bug? ↑
<tsdgeos> Riddell: kate is not qt4
<Riddell> tsdgeos: right that's why we don't see the problem there
<tsdgeos> ok
<d_ed> Riddell: I did ... but for 5.3.1
<d_ed> if you can call the qt4 version 5.3.1
<Riddell> oh I see you only pushed it a couple of days ago
<sitter> Riddell: when exactly
<sitter> interesting
<sitter> jenkins decided to not build breeze-qt4
<sitter> even more intersteing is that according to jenkins it last polled the repo apr 24
<Riddell> "Git commit aa34eb031e205c6b21bcfe055523ca9be95b8dac by David Edmundson. Committed on 03/05/2015 at 19:29"
<Riddell> sitter: ↑
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> d_ed: could you lean on mck a bit here?  we can't co-install kaccounts and gnome accounts which goes against the entire rest of the linux desktop world https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347219
<ubottu> KDE bug 347219 in accounts-kcm "files overlap with gnome account" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<ScottK> Riddell: I think that typically the arch all would depend on the arch any extension.  It's not rare in the python world for there to be a fallback pure python (arch all) implementation if the C extension is not available.  In such cases, one might recommend the arch any bit.
<ScottK> One sort of example that comes to mind is the ssl module in python itself.
<ScottK> If you somehow rip out openssl, it still works, just a lot slower.
<soee> Riddell: no info about apps 15.04 on g+ ?
<Riddell> who do we interopete with? I'm writing a talk about interoperability and I've got a bunch of topics but I need more https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1reTg2QKRAipyZmsRPb_tPxnSkiwf-aN1nkbpB5n0-Lk/edit?usp=sharing
<Sho_> interkopete
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel: Think it would be a good idea to deregister #project-neon and abandon the channel?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I reckon
<shadeslayer> want to do it? :P
<Quintasan> I'm not sure who registered it in the first place :P
<yofel> make it invite only and forward it into here
<yofel> sitter probably?
<sitter> [15:42] [Notice] -ChanServ- Channel #project-neon is not registered.
<Quintasan> Hmm, I dropped it
<Quintasan> I guess a redirect would be better.
<Quintasan> Aw shit, now I can't register it :D
<Quintasan> sitter: Can you make kubotu_ leave #project-neon?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I can't really kick anyone since I locked out myself from the channel by dropping it.
<Quintasan> Now noone has OP and can't get OPs since it's not registered
<sitter> kubotu_: part #project-neon
<sitter> kubotu_: nick kubotu
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: fun
<Quintasan> sitter: Thanks.
 * sitter rather though he fixed hplip
<sitter> Riddell: do you have some hp printor in the office?
<sitter> I fear my test case perhaps was not good enough
<Riddell> sitter: only a Brother printer
<sitter> such a Bother
<sitter> badumtss
 * sitter heads to the basement in search of a printer
<Quintasan> shadeslayer or yofel: I need magic irc powers on target channel to set redirects.
<Quintasan> Or wait, I could give someone here the powers in #project-neon
<shadeslayer> yeah I think I have magic powers here
<shadeslayer> if you tell me how to do it
<shadeslayer> yep
<Quintasan> join #project-neon
<Quintasan> I'll give you rights
<shadeslayer> invite only
<shadeslayer> such exclusive
<shadeslayer> wow
<Riddell> elite
<sitter> hplip tray works just fine
<Riddell> it's compiled right, no skype issue of needing to install i386:sni-qt ?
<quintasa1> wow
<quintasa1> such redirects
<sitter> Riddell: skype is an issue
<sitter> but that really is upstream. we can hardly seed half the i386 tooling just so in case the user installs skype they get the sni-qt thing
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: werks? neat
<shadeslayer> says invite only for me
<Riddell> sitter: I think some kubuntu-notification-helper popup is the best we can do there
<sitter> yeah, I was just about that say that
<Riddell> it's already on the 15.10 todo
<sitter> technically we should be able to craft that via hooks btw
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: definitely works
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<sitter> have a package that registers an dpkg interest thingy on usr/bin/skype and if the file appears it creates a hook file that in turn triggers the knh hook stuff
<sitter> Riddell: problem with all of this is that it would require strings that need to be localized
<Riddell> yes that would be better
<sitter> so nothing for vivid
<Riddell> well that's ok since k-n-h is now in kubuntu
<Riddell> oh no I wouldn't expect a backport
<sitter> Riddell: the hooks are weird xml files :P
<sitter> l10n would be handled through ubuntu somehow
<Riddell> why do hooks need user facing strings?
<Riddell> surely only for command line stuff
<sitter> the user needs to run them or at least authorize package installation
<sitter> dpkg triggers trigger while dpkg is running so we cannot automatically instally sni-qt:i386 at that point (plus that would be highly questionable behavior anyway)
<Riddell> hmm
<shadeslayer> does anyone remember why we disabled PAM in kwallet
<sitter> we didn't
<shadeslayer> or was it GPG
<sitter> gpg we disabled
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pam in kwallet was never ported to kf5
<sitter> pam kwallet was never released even....
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1451749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451749 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Wish: provide a way to run kde 4 with vivid" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> wrong one
<sitter> Riddell: you should pick it up in plasma-desktop xD
<shadeslayer> bug 1451865
<ubottu> bug 1451865 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kwallet is no longer automatically unlocked on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451865
<sitter> Riddell: eh, plasma release scope
<sitter> shadeslayer: upstream
<shadeslayer> ur upstream
<shadeslayer> wait ... you are
<shadeslayer> :P
<sitter> not of pamkwallet I am not
<sitter> in fact pamkwallet has no upstream anymore I guess, so there's that
<sitter> that other bug though
<sitter> like half the stuff seems oddly odd
<sitter> - Some buttons in system settings do nothing (e.g. Online Accounts -> create -> Google). Why are those buttons there in first place?
<sitter> that's kaccounts, we had no kaccounts in vivid, had we?
<shadeslayer> not that I know of
<sitter> uh
<sitter>  /home/me/Downloads/kubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<sitter> I have a release iso \o/
<shadeslayer> good for you
<shadeslayer> I prefer to use up all of Canonical's bandwidth by Download ISO's over and over again
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> *downloading
<sitter> virtualbox killed my system
<sitter> that bastard
<sitter> time to purge it
<Riddell> Blizzz: is danimo on irc?
<sitter> oh oh ohoh
<shadeslayer> sitter: you should use VMWare
<shadeslayer> :P
<sitter> now hplip is busted
<sitter> wtf
<sitter> shadeslayer: kvm all the way
<Blizzz> Riddell: yes, his nick is danimo as well
<shadeslayer> pft
<Blizzz> Riddell: for instance on #owncloud-client-dev
<Riddell> Blizzz: there's another qt update I need to do so I guess I should find time for that
<Blizzz> Riddell: sounds like a plan
<sitter> hm
<sitter> error: option -s not recognized
<sitter> Exec=hp-systray -x
<sitter> now where did that -s come from Oo
<Riddell> --session
<Riddell> is added by ksmserver
<shadeslayer> drat sitter quit
<sitter> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/196649393/hplip_3.14.6-1ubuntu1_3.15.2-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<sitter> -process-events-for-systray.patch
<sitter> yes well
<sitter> fuck all of this
<sitter> I am off
<Riddell> oh dear
<lordievader> Did he throw his keyboard out the window?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> no, just time to go home
 * shadeslayer will be leaving soon too
<ovidiu-florin> hello sexy people
 * Riddell bats eyelids
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: any update from sysadmins on the server?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: canonical?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<Riddell> hmm, when should we give up on them?
<ovidiu-florin> I already did
<ovidiu-florin> I've talked to the main recommended hosting company by Wordpress
<ovidiu-florin> and I like their offer
<ovidiu-florin> Also they have a free hosting option for Non-profits
<ovidiu-florin> I was to talk with you about this after UOS
<ovidiu-florin> BlueHost is the company
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can we have a call and help me fill in some info about KDE for the presentation?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: not just now I'm afraid I'm busy on busy things and I need to go in an hour
<Riddell> I'm back about 3 hours later I guess
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: let me know when you return
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell ahoneybun Sick_Rimmit are you around?
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: yES
<ovidiu-florin> should we Present 15.04 with or without backports?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm enclining thouwards with
<Sick_Rimmit> I think we should show it as it comes from the install image
<Sick_Rimmit> This sets user expectations correctly
<Sick_Rimmit> Better to under promise and over deliver ;-)
<Sick_Rimmit> I got to go home, now 
<Sick_Rimmit> I'll see you tomorrow. 
<Sick_Rimmit> I'll be here on IRC during the day
<Sick_Rimmit> ttfn
<ovidiu-florin> I'm enclining thouards with, because this presentation is about Plasma 5 and KF5, not that much about Kubuntu, so we should present the latest and gratest.
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: who will present Plasma 5? you?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: have you prepared the notes for it?
<yofel> whee, wily is open
<BluesKaj> yofel, the repos ?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: the time is when I'm at work... I'm trying to get out early to be there
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<ahoneybun> hey Etriaph!
<ahoneybun> holy crap 149 packages to update
<Etriaph> Yup
 * Etriaph is crossing his fingers
<Etriaph> :D
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> I trust Riddell, sgclark, yofel, sitter and the rest of the great team
<ahoneybun> I'll bbl
<Etriaph> Not crossing my fingers due to potential craziness; hoping Dolphin is a KF5
<Etriaph> :D
<Etriaph> OK, quick reboot
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> around Etriaph?
<sick_rimmit> hi
<KDDA> how did it go ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> KDDA: ?
<KDDA> I thought you went to install packages
<ahoneybun> oh yea it's fine, have not rebooted yet
<KDDA> is it 15.04 apps?
<ahoneybun> yea
<BluesKaj> all is well here after the upgrades , including the kernel 
<Etriaph> Hi
<Etriaph> Sorry ahoneybun, lunchy-type things were going on
<ahoneybun> its all good
<Etriaph> What do you need?
<ahoneybun> I broke something on the jsfiddle
<Etriaph> OK, link 'er up
<ahoneybun> http://jsfiddle.net/guztetgf/1/
<Etriaph> What are you trying to make work?
<ahoneybun> the prev and next links being moved
<Etriaph> So start with upper nav, where do you want that to go?
<Etriaph> Like that?
<Etriaph> .navigation{ width: 100%; }
<ahoneybun> sorry in a hangout I'll look now
<ahoneybun> I think your not on the same doc
<Etriaph> http://jsfiddle.net/guztetgf/2/
<Etriaph> Both the top and bottom navigation are in a table, tables are only the width of their contents by default.
<ahoneybun> that is great!
<Etriaph> So if you set their width to 100% of their parent container, they consume the correct area you were expecting
<Etriaph> Anything else ya need?  :D
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: check it http://imgur.com/B9eJd6P
<Etriaph> It's looking better now.
<Etriaph> :D
<ahoneybun> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ovidiu-florin valorie http://i.imgur.com/B9eJd6P.png
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: You should start thinking about line-height values now.
<ahoneybun> don't know what that is
<Etriaph> For <p> and <h*> elements.
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: there that wildcards in HTML?
<Etriaph> Look up the attribute line-height
<ahoneybun> like h1 - h2 - h3 = h*
<ahoneybun> http://www.w3schools.com/cssref/pr_dim_line-height.asp?
<Etriaph> It governs double-spacing, single-spacing, spacing at 1.5, for paragraphs, lists, headings
<Riddell> hola chicos
<Etriaph> It makes it easier to read when everything is clearly spaced is all.
<Riddell> ¿que tal?
<Etriaph> Riddell: Hi :D
<ahoneybun> what do you think Riddell?
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/CSS3
<Etriaph> Better resource.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: of http://i.imgur.com/B9eJd6P.png ?
<ahoneybun> lots of things I don't know
<ahoneybun> yea
<Riddell> get rid of all those stupic TM and (R) signs, makes it hard to read :)
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/line-height
<ahoneybun> thats on the wiki so I'll have to take it off there and then you shoot out a new export
<Etriaph> Try doing a line-height: 1.5 on P elements and line-height: 1.2 on LI elements.
<ahoneybun> looks pretty good
<Etriaph> OK, that's about the ratio you want.
<ahoneybun> thanks Etriaph
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you back?
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: If you tighten it up, reduce it by .4 on both
<ahoneybun> even better
<Etriaph> Then adjust as you desire :D
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: so you have given up on readthedocs?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I still have it
<ahoneybun> but valorie tells me there is exts for exporting to pdf/ebook in the current setup
<ahoneybun> plus readthedocs is not as easy for people to edit freely
<ahoneybun> and has a different markup to learn
<ahoneybun> I'll keep looking at it myself though
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: have you finished your notes for the presentation?
<ahoneybun> finishing touchs for my end
<ovidiu-florin> Are you using a separate pad? I see no changes on that one
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: briefly
 * ahoneybun always till the end
<ahoneybun> I have a doc on my pc
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: so are you going to present the Plasma 5 part???
<ovidiu-florin> your name is only next to the widgets
<ahoneybun> que
<ovidiu-florin> or is rick going to do that?
<ahoneybun> what is that covering?
<ahoneybun> the move to Qt5, QML,
<ovidiu-florin> Plasma 5 features, the thmeme, Kwin
<ahoneybun> KF5 Frameworks
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I feel that we have a confusion here on who presents what
<ahoneybun> have no clue if rick is going that
<ahoneybun> I'll write something just in case
<ovidiu-florin> I've prepared to present about the KDE SC4 -> KF5 stuff
<ovidiu-florin> and I'm taking notes on the Apps I'm presenting
<ovidiu-florin> And the Conclusion, I think will be a chaos
<ovidiu-florin> or maybe rick will do that
<ahoneybun> I have Widgets, Krunner, Amarok, KDE Connect, System Settings, and Muon Discover
<ahoneybun> I think System Settings should be off as nothing is really really new
<ovidiu-florin> it is new
<ovidiu-florin> it's differen't organized
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I'll be using a virtual machine to present
<ahoneybun> oh
<ovidiu-florin> for several reasons:
<ahoneybun> I'm on the latest stuff 
<ovidiu-florin> 1. I cahn share only that window and have many other things opened at the same time and people won't see my notes
<ovidiu-florin> 2. It's a stock install, so people will see the same thing when installing Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> 3. People don't see my private stuff, links, bookmarks
<ahoneybun> link me to the pad please ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> http://pad.ubuntu.com/plasma5-UOS-2015
<ahoneybun> omg server
<ovidiu-florin> what?
<ahoneybun> OpenID Authentication Required 
<ahoneybun> will not let me login, trying again
<ahoneybun> cannot login
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> nvm
<Etriaph> Ya, I can't either.
 * ahoneybun has a other monitor to fix ovidiu-florin's issue 1
<ahoneybun> bbl
<Etriaph> What credentials are required for openid authentication with that pad?
<ovidiu-florin> Launchpad account
<ovidiu-florin> it goes thourgh some weird Ubuntu authentication system
<Etriaph> I have, and am logged in
<Etriaph> But I get the message "OpenID Authentication Required"
<ovidiu-florin> then you should be able to access the pad
<yofel> Etriaph: there should be a continue button that sends to to the SSO login
<yofel> *sends you
<vipw> check if you have ubuntu one account, it will not work
<vipw> you've to log in via launchpad account
<Etriaph> yofel: I am logged in on launchpad, what I see is https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/open_id.png
<Etriaph> One of those tabs will show you my profile with my name on LP
<Etriaph> https://launchpad.net/~etriaph
<yofel> hm, I get an auto-redirect to https://login.ubuntu.com/</snip key>/+decide
<yofel> the pad *might* be members-only
<Etriaph> Ah, true.
<yofel> Etriaph: although, can you join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad ?
<Etriaph> Yup
<soee> Riddell: when KF 5.9 will be released ?
<Etriaph> yofel: To confirm, yes I can see that location.
<yofel> Etriaph: can you see the pad now?
<Riddell> soee: last month
<soee> Riddell: wrr, *5.10 
<yofel> wasn't frameworks on a monthly scheudule?
<Riddell> soee: on thursday, packagers welcome
<Etriaph> No yofel
<yofel> hm. Might be members after all then
<Etriaph> It's all good yofel.
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: please take a look at the KDE stuff at the beginning of http://pad.ubuntu.com/plasma5-UOS-2015, let me know if something is wrong there, or anything that needs to be added
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: "how KF5 came to existance" is a bit confused
<Riddell> KF5 is the frameworks
<Riddell> KDE Frameworks 5
<Riddell> Plasma and Applications are separate
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: i DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE STATUS OF MEDIACENTER
<ovidiu-florin> sorry for the caps
<Riddell> that's because it's only been added in plasma 5.3
<Riddell> and it doesn't work too well cos gstreamer 0.10 is old and broken
<ovidiu-florin> so in 5.3 we have another view like the netbook version in 4? but this time it's Media center?
<Riddell> Tile windows yep
<Riddell> yep, another view, works on top of plasma desktop or as a standalone for a plug-into-tv setup
<Riddell> Tile windows is not in Plasma 5.3 sorry
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: thank you for your feedback
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<ovidiu-florin> feel free to add your sugestions :D
 * ovidiu-florin ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...................
<Etriaph> Anyone here played with QtWebKit 3.0?
<Riddell> it exists?
<Riddell> surely it's all qtwebengine now
<Etriaph> I'm trying to use it, and it doesn't behave as I would expect.
<Etriaph> Oh, I didn't know about WebEngineView
<Riddell> that's the replacement
<Etriaph> How do I get the lib?
<Etriaph> QtCreator knows nothing about it.
<Etriaph> brb
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: seeing that we are last on the slot I might not have to leave work early
<ahoneybun> Riddell: btw the those special TM and R symbols are not on the userbase pages, the export must be putting them there
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-06
<Etriaph> Has anyone performed a successful build of QtWebEngine by any chance?
<ovidiu-florin> I made this: https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=sagpcrrqt6rbjff1bncam36in4%40group.calendar.google.com
<ovidiu-florin> can we use it?
<shadeslayer> 10 PM?!
<seaLne> has anyone else noticed muon update notification getting the number of updates wrong? currently for me it thinks there are 30 with 9 security. but both muon update manager and apt think there are only 8? this has been happening for a wee while but it now looks consistantly wrong instead of just confused
<shadeslayer> let me check, though I'm on utopic
<sitter> there are plenty of things wrong with how updates are implemented
<shadeslayer> 275 updates with 14 security upgrades
<sitter> among them the fact that the update widget can get the count wrong, because it asks another tool for the update count
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> count seems wrong yes
<shadeslayer> apt-get says 253 upgraded, 5 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sitter> shadeslayer: /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check
<shadeslayer> 247;14%                                                                                                                                                                                    
<sitter> lol
<shadeslayer> off by one?
<sitter> well, at least the notification and /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check should add up
<sitter> the fact that they too do not just makes this more ridiculous
<seaLne> i had updated and that does now correctly say 0;0% 
<shadeslayer> mm ... this makes no sense
<shadeslayer> anyway
<sitter> seaLne: best file a bug on bugs.kde I suppose
<seaLne> what is it against?
<seaLne> muon?
<sitter> seaLne: yes
<seaLne> k
<seaLne> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347284
<ubottu> KDE bug 347284 in notifier "update notifier gets available updates count wrong" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> well that'll be my server broken
<Riddell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22506/gcc-5-update-for-1510/ wibble "GCC 5 introduces an new libstdc++ ABI which makes it difficult to combine code built with the new and the old ABI"
<Riddell> haven't had that for years
<soee> can someone check if RSIbreak notification work for him in 15.04 ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Blizzzek> FYI, it seems there is something at odds with kde-l10n-ru on update: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/ru/LC_SCRIPTS/ki18n5/ki18n5.js', which is also in package libkf5i18n-data 5.9.0-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> Blizzzek: didn't know you spoke russian?
<Riddell> what version of  kde-l10n-ru ?
<Riddell> it's https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343277
<ubottu> KDE bug 343277 in sr "KDE Serbian 14.12.1 contains conflicting files" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Blizzzek> Riddell: learning :)
<Blizzzek> Riddell: 4:15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa4
<Riddell> hmm I thought I'd not copied that one over but maybe it slipped in
<Blizzzek> Riddell:  was pulled in from http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/
<Riddell> you'll need to dpkg --install  it I'm afraid
<Riddell> Blizzzek: I deleted it now
<Riddell> 15.04.1 due tomorrow to fix it
<Blizzzek> Riddell: i installed it, no prob for me. Thinking about others who might not have a clue, so i wanted to pass it on. 
<Riddell> yep, thanks for letting me know
<Blizzzek> my pleasure
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sgclark> morning
<lordievader> o/
<soee> is it normal that plasmashell uses ~ 25% cpu ?
<kfunk> nope
<kfunk> soee: check if you have a busy indicator running somewhere
<kfunk> like a wheather applet not finding a station or something
<soee> kfunk: nah im nut using usch widgets :) just analog clock
 * yofel removed the ktp icon because that usually stays in busy state
<soee> hmm need to reboot, panel freezed after gdb check
<seaLne> soee: after discovering that rsibreak wasn't running and starting it i get notifications
<soee> seaLne: out of the box ?
<seaLne> vivid with backports
<soee> it seems like it has no by default marked notifications to inform about break start
<seaLne> i got one in the top left of the screen
<BluesKaj> soee, trying Wily ? , there are some packahes in the repos :-)
<BluesKaj> err packages that is
<soee> BluesKaj: what is Wily ?
<soee> ah teh next version codename
<BluesKaj> sed'd the sources.list 
<soee> BluesKaj: it will tak esome time nah till all required packages get
<BluesKaj> I have the other 15.04 install for fallback so I'm trying 15.10, such as it is
<soee> i have only my laptop :D
<BluesKaj> had to change the hostname and /etc/hosts settings to make it look "real "  :-)
<BluesKaj> yeah, my laptop remains on 15.04 and will stay that way for quite some time 
<Darkwing> There a way to change the name of the drive for decryption on boot up? 
<Darkwing> Its purely a... Polished look thing. 
<Darkwing> This is what it looks like... https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqfduvc3w6nts5d/IMG_20150506_104545.jpg?dl=0
<sgclark> Riddell: can you poke me a few before meeting? that is today right?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes it's today, will do
<sgclark> tyvm
<Riddell> sgclark: it's in 3.5 hours
<sgclark> okies. I have not had much sleep in many days so I will not go live, but will be present.
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you prepared for your presentation?
<Riddell> mparillo: how about a social media bomb with the URLs to the presentation and meetings?
<ovidiu-florin> almost
<ovidiu-florin> last checks on my virtual machine
<Riddell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22517/plasma-5-demo/  in 2 hours and  http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22508/kubuntu-kickoff/  in 3 hours
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: there's a kde office meeting in #kde-ev
<ovidiu-florin> in one hour
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ok, what's that?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2015/05/01/evolving-kde-office-hour/
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun is stil not here
<ovidiu-florin> rick isn't eighter
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: do you know how to start a hangout for a session?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> and I'd like to start it
<ovidiu-florin> wait
<ovidiu-florin> I know how do do a hangouts on air
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<ovidiu-florin> but how to make it be in the session, that I don't know
<Riddell> yes it's a hangout on air
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: do you have an Edit Hangout Details button on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22517/plasma-5-demo/ ?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> I think Aaron has that
<ovidiu-florin> he registered the event
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I do too so I can add the url if you start a hangout
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I gave the links to nicholas to update
<Riddell> ok
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: care to join the hangout so we can do some testing?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: URL?
<mparillo> Riddell: Sorry that whole work thing. Looks like somebody beat me to twitter. Whoever did, thanks.
<Riddell> mparillo: oh aye I got on it
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you got interupted
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<ovidiu-florin> so I'm ok
<Riddell> it's my end
<Riddell> hopefully that's it sorted
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<Riddell> 25 mins to Plasma 5 demo! http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22517/plasma-5-demo/
 * Etriaph walks dogs &
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<genii> I'm so torn. Canada vs Sweden, or Plasma5 demo. Choices, choices....
<ovidiu-florin> the hangout just died on me
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<ovidiu-florin> is it still on?
<Riddell> it died on me too
<ovidiu-florin> damn
<ovidiu-florin> I'll make a new one
<ovidiu-florin> are you ready to update the links?
<Riddell> sure
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: the old one works
<ovidiu-florin> really?
<ovidiu-florin> should I switch?
<ovidiu-florin> do
<ovidiu-florin> update the links please
<Riddell> "Waiting for people to join this video call..."
<ovidiu-florin> I've published this new one on Google+
<ovidiu-florin> hello Sick_Rimmit
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: 
<Sick_Rimmit> hI
<ovidiu-florin> I've sent you the link
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit!
<Riddell> anyone got a phone for aaron?
<ovidiu-florin> http://pad.ubuntu.com/plasma5-UOS-2015
<ovidiu-florin> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22517/plasma-5-demo/
<valorie> hmmm, I have no phone #
<Riddell> still 10 minutes
<valorie> for aaron
<valorie> gack, and Ubuntu-Women meet is now also
<valorie> sooo many meetings today!
<Riddell> Plasma 5 demo on now! http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22517/plasma-5-demo/
<soee> kickoff ?
<sgclark> sorry I have no sound..
<soee> sgclark: working on kf5.10 maybe ?
<sgclark> I am on ci build yeah
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: turn on your lower third
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: as well ^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: linkeroo
<shadeslayer> plz
<Riddell> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYc8MGQiy1PyrQS_dRFnX53nvjJhUvi2hLgveW7mAfLrAoQvgQ?authuser=0&hl=en
<Riddell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22508/kubuntu-kickoff/
<Riddell>  #ubuntu-uos-core
<shadeslayer> I'm there
<Riddell> still doing the plasma 5 demo now
<Tm_T> I need to get sleep, travelling tomorrow and then showing off Ubuntu (and Kubuntu most likely) in an event on friday
<Tm_T> yeeeee
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okie
<genii> That went reasonably well.
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes its was pretty good
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: join #ubuntu-uos-core
<Riddell> and the new url https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYf8Q-X4hy5CQI0ettYyhrlapK4qnFxGVRgdE8NtoxCHG3pfeA?authuser=0&hl=en
<Sick_Rimmit> Sorry guys browser crashed
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can I move the card over to 'Doing' now?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: sure
<Riddell> but use the right channel!
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> oh
<genii> Yes, Konsole does not remember which screen it was open on in the last session
<Etriaph> Riddell: etriaph@gmail.com
<Etriaph> Account is setup.
<Etriaph> Google will spam-catch anything from logs.
<Etriaph> I don't mind if any of you email me.
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun: With respect to the manual and SEO; it's probably best if it lives on the Kubuntu site as Kubuntu is not a KDE product.
<Etriaph> Or within our domain.
<Riddell> groovy, thanks all
<Riddell> thanks for joining us Etriaph and whoever Dave was I don't think I got his nick
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: we can do some URL rewrites to the current wiki with our domain
<Etriaph> Hey, this was fun, :D
<valorie> excellent session
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Nothing that crazy
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: :D
<Riddell> Etriaph: well now you have responsibility!
<valorie> to explain why we started using the wiki: docbook sucks, and so does the Ubuntu wiki
<valorie> so we started using the KDE wiki to develop the docs
<Etriaph> Riddell: I'm happy to assist in any way I can.  I've never assisted with an election before this, I don't know your processes.
<Riddell> Etriaph: you're subscribed to kubuntu-devel mailing list?
<Etriaph> Riddell: Yes.
<valorie> but as yofel says, that isn't the proper way to *present* the docs
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: We use WordPress
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: There must be a module that can assist
<Etriaph> Nope, WordPress == Evil
<Etriaph> But, if you're comfortable with it
<Etriaph> Yes
<valorie> the docs should be available in the software, on webpages, in ePub, etc.
<Riddell> Etriaph: first thing is to send out an e-mail calling for new council members.  we need 3 membres to replace the 3 of us at the end of our times.  people can re-stand if they want.  people can nominate other people if they want
<Etriaph> valorie: For SEO, you want one location
<Etriaph> Yes
<Etriaph> PodsCMS
<Etriaph> No
<Etriaph> WordPress module
<valorie> we can't develop on the web
<Riddell> Etriaph: http://www.kubuntu.org/kubuntu-council has the constitution including links to the voting system we use once the nominations are in
<Etriaph> Riddell: OK, I'll get a draft going tonight.
<valorie> the most open way to develop the docs is on the wiki
<lordievader> Riddel: I think Dave is davevanloo in #kubuntu ;)
<Riddell> Etriaph: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council/+members lists current members
<Riddell> Etriaph: you can see the dates for the 3 coming to the end of their terms
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: SEO, remember SEO
<Riddell> lordievader: ah you could be right
<valorie> wow, I can't believe it's been 2 years already
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: In our domain = higher credibility
<valorie> Etriaph: thank you very much for doing the election
<Etriaph> valorie: No problem :D
<valorie> I'll volunteer for next year
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: If I can get my mic working this evening (not set up yet I'm sure) I'll get in a chat and just talk web stuff.
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Ya, I understand, I'm talking for the future so I'm not caught typing :D
<valorie> that said, we could go back to using launchpad to develop the docs -- they will now host git as well as bazaar
<yofel> valorie: oh? from when?
<ahoneybun> launchpad?
<Etriaph> Riddell, valorie: One thing to note, I'm not a member, is it normal for a non-member to be running the election?
<yofel> Etriaph: not really, but it doesn't matter either, you just don't get to vote ^^
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: you said something about a floss event?
<Etriaph> yofel: Ah, makes sense :D
<ovidiu-florin> soon?
<Riddell> not a member...yet :)
<yofel> right, and that ^
<sgclark> I would but I do NOT want to replace the 3 lovely members lol
<valorie> Etriaph: you should totally become a member
<valorie> running the election will be something of a large contribution
<Etriaph> valorie: I don't know what the requisites for that are.
<valorie> no, no
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'll be up for running for the Council if I can
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council/+members
<valorie> Kubuntu Member is not the same as the Council
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: ;)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: awooga
<ahoneybun> que?
<Riddell> sgclark: do it! competition is good
<valorie> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> Kubuntu Membership is Ubuntu Membership
<ahoneybun> awooga?
<Riddell> awooga awooga awooga
<valorie> same, but better :-)
<yofel> ahoneybun: any kubuntu member can run for the council, go ahead
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what does that mean lol
<yofel> ahoneybun: it means wheeee \o/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: dunno but it sounds good (and don't you want Red Dwarf?)
<valorie> ahoneybun: it's a sound from old movies
<valorie> ah, and Red Dwarf, how did I forget
<ahoneybun> Riddell: where do I go to put my name up?
<Etriaph> Riddell: Does the email just go to Kubuntu-devel mailing list?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: wait for Etriaph to send out the e-mail
<Riddell> Etriaph: yep
<valorie> ahoneybun: the election hasn't started yet
<ahoneybun> ok
<valorie> lol
<yofel> Riddell, Etriaph: doesn't it go to -users too?
<Riddell> good idea/point
<Etriaph> OK, I'll get that sorted out, probably send it out after 9PM EST
<yofel> the mailing list archive from may/june last year should have the last election mails
<Etriaph> I have them in my gmail account somewhere too.
<Etriaph> Take it easy ovidiu-florin
<Etriaph> Sleep well
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Yup, still banging around.
<valorie> woah, http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/04/spam-blasting-malware-infects-thousands-of-linux-and-freebsd-servers/
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Gonna hop out and listen to some chopin actually
<Etriaph> Eh-tree-aff
<Etriaph> :D
<ovidiu-florin> here: Go nuts: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFwAAjutC_0
<Etriaph> Call me Rob
<ovidiu-florin> And the kickoff: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHCda9mqjbA
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: We have IRC, it works just as well.
 * ovidiu-florin ZZZZZZzzzzz......
<Etriaph> It doesn't say which service was compromised re: ars article
<valorie> yes, a bit vague
<valorie> sweet dreams ovidiu-florin
<valorie> congratulations on the show and tell
<valorie> you and Sick_Rimmit and ahoneybun
<valorie> well done
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie
<valorie> I look forward to those more in-depth looks
<valorie> when I'm not trying to cook breakfast while watching
<Etriaph> LOL valorie
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I added a comment on the muon discover card
<ahoneybun> seems I found the dir where the slides are coming from
<Etriaph> yofel: On users now.
<Etriaph> Is the schedule something I set myself, or is there a predetermined election scheduling format that is used?
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> Etriaph: I forget, try searching kubuntu-devel archives from this time last year to see what happened
<Etriaph> Riddell: OK, I'll keep the same general voting period and sane defaults aside.
<soee> do we need applications and plasma status links in topic ? :)
<sgclark> ?
<valorie> oh right, now that wily is named, topic could use some updating
<valorie> otoh, wily branches aren't working yet
<ScottK> Sneaky aren't they.
<Etriaph> Call for nominations is out.
<soee> ~.~
<soee> sgclark: we have Plasma 5.3 and applications 15.04 in backports so teh building status in topic is a bit outdated :)
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status: It's out! | Plasma 5.3 Status: It's out! |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22508/kubuntu-kickoff/ Wed 6th 19:00UTC
<valorie> umm, that last bit is in the past
<valorie> perhaps link to the youtube of it?
<ahoneybun> I'll do it
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status: It's out! | Plasma 5.3 Status: It's out! |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu Kickoff: http://tinyurl.com/kubuntukickoff | Plasma 5 Demo: http://tinyurl.com/plasma5demo
<ahoneybun> done
<valorie> thank you
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm going to put in my name for the Council
<valorie> yes, you said so earlier
<ahoneybun> forgot I did
<ahoneybun> sorry
<valorie> whoever is watching over our site: http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/04/spam-blasting-malware-infects-thousands-of-linux-and-freebsd-servers/
<Etriaph> They haven't pin-pointed the vulnerability really, there are a lot of ideas and speculation atm.
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: http://codex.wordpress.org/Hardening_WordPress
<Etriaph> valorie: Should I move the council elections card to the 'Doing' column?
<ScottK> Etriaph: Yes
<Etriaph> ScottK: Thanks Scott
<valorie> yup
 * valorie goes to pay bills on the winbox :(
<valorie> worst part of the whole trail-widow gig beyond missing my hubby
<Etriaph> We all have to pay the bills.
<Etriaph> Sadly.
<valorie> that wasn't so bad
<valorie> I didn't get hives or pull all my hair out
<valorie> plus I fertilized the houseplants and swept the front porch
<valorie> hmmm, why is an xfinity truck out front?
<valorie> so now time to pack, I'll be gone until Wed. which is one of the reasons it is lovely you volunteered to run the election Etriaph
<Etriaph> Glad to help :)
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: I've add you to the Docs trello board as well
 * ahoneybun goes to shower
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Roger that.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-07
<Etriaph> valorie: Nomination received.
<valorie> Etriaph: I figured I better get that done before I leave for a week
<valorie> probably no IRC until I return from CT
<Etriaph> Probably a good idea :D
<Etriaph> Taking a vacation?
<valorie> going to see my youngest graduate from college
<valorie> didn't get to see them at all last year, so the visit is long overdue
<Etriaph> Are you driving or flying cross country?
<valorie> oh, flying
<valorie> I wish I had time to drive, but not this year
<valorie> not while my husband is off hiking for six months
<valorie> perhaps when he decides, (and I know he will) to hike the Appalachian Trail
<Etriaph> :)
<Mirv> Riddell: too late for me at the time of your ping
<lordievader> Goodmorning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee 
<sitter> patch parser is broken again
<sitter> ...
<ovidiu-florin> we ship with python-svn version 1.7.8. Latest is 1.7.10.
<ovidiu-florin> if I can't find it here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=python&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=vivid it means we don't have it packaged?
<ovidiu-florin> or should I look somewere else?
<ovidiu-florin> also http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/amd64/python-svn/filelist only adds the libs for python 2.7, they are also for python 3
<sitter> we do not maintain python-svn
<vip> hello there
<vip> any english native speaker here? I need the word for describing somebody, who issues commercial invoice
<soee> vip try #english
<Riddell> I can't think of a word it's probably just a finance or billing dept in most places
<vip> thanks
<sgclark> morning
<soee> good morning sgclark
<sitter> mh
<sitter> apparentely I missed UOS
<sgclark> haha
<sitter> Riddell: you should have rang to remind me :P
<sitter> although I was actually already in bed, hadn't had too much sleep the night before
<sgclark> me either
<sitter> sgclark: the hard hours of CI folk, eh? ^5
<sgclark> most everything we went over is in the trello board
<sgclark> sitter: yah omg
<sgclark> sitter: btw how is docker working for you since the switch to systemd, I can no longer get anything to work
<sitter> sgclark: we are running LTS on our servers
<sitter> though I haven't noticed any problems on my workspace either
<sgclark> ahhh
<sgclark> mm
<sitter> sgclark: why are you not running 14.04 for the host?
<sgclark> because it was my local machine lol
<sitter> ah xD
<sgclark> gonna have to sort out systemd eventually anyway, will keep trying
<sitter> yeah, it doesn't actually start my docker on boot, and I can't be bothered to figure out why xD
<sgclark> hehe
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: pysvn is team maintained in Debian.  We can probably get it updated there and it'll sync into Ubuntu (but not today, I'm about to leave).
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Riddell> "Myriam Schweingruber (myriam) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2016-05-12" yay Mamarok still loves us!
<seaLne> the lwn subscription keeps them coming back ;-)
<shadeslayer> :D
<Mamarok> Riddell: very unlikely I will ever stop loving you folks :)
<Mamarok> remember: I use Kubuntu since its existence
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ovidiu-florin 151 views, not bad https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFwAAjutC_0
<Riddell> mparillo: maybe a wire post with that video embedded and linked? ↑
<Darkwing> Sorry I missed the session last night, was it recorded anywhere? 
<Riddell> Darkwing: kickoff meeting at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22508/kubuntu-kickoff/ but that video will be super boring it's just us going over the trello items, you'd be better off just looking at the 15.10 trello board
<Riddell> and plasma 5 demo at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22517/plasma-5-demo/
<Darkwing> Lol okay. 
<Darkwing> I'm sticking with Kubuntu 15.04 for its hidpi support. 
<Darkwing> As far as I understand the uniformed scaling (fonts and icons) this is a X11 issue more than a qt/plasma/KDE one. 
<Riddell> Darkwing: Plasma 5.3 has some hidpi support, next august applications and plasma releases will be perfect or at least so david says
<Darkwing> As long as we keep in mind that there are varying levels for scale. 
<Darkwing> Gnome messed up with the "just double everything" 
<Riddell> qt is much better than that
<Darkwing> Unity is honestly currently the best with support. 
<Darkwing> But, it's bloody ugly compared to kde
<Riddell> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: till i get a 4K display
<shadeslayer> and then everything will be screwed again :p
<mparillo> Riddell: On it. Good work Sick_Rimmit and ovidiu-florin.
<genii> I'm curious if this new thing of holding videoconference meetings with the public invited to watch will become a regular thing.
<sitter> hm? it's been a thing for years
<genii> sitter: Yesterday was the first I became aware of it, then. I like the idea, helps people to understand what's being done by who, what kind of constraints they are under like workload or school, etc, and puts faces to the names.
 * ricktimmis Doh! must of left Sick_Rimmit logged in at home
<sitter> ghost him!
 * sitter never actually ghosted an actually connected client
<sitter> genii: we just didn't do it as we had mumble calls on a different schedule
 * genii makes more coffee and contemplates
<ricktimmis> This is my new shiny install of 15.04 Vivid, for my work machine, I traded in my Plasma 5 Tech Preview
 * ricktimmis is happy boy!!
<sitter> \o/
<sitter> kubotu: order tea
 * kubotu gives sitter a nice hot cup of tea.
<sitter> mh
<sitter> kubotu: not that kind
 * sitter smacks kubotu
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/92Esu5Y.jpg ovidiu-florinception that is ^^
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: 273 views now :D
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'll write a post for my blog this evening, maybe it can be used for wire
<genii> I hope whoever is supposed to "find out what the hell snappy is"  is watching the uos feed :)
<BluesKaj> genii, yeah, I found the explanation understandable, but how it's going to be implemented is confusing
<genii> Yes, not like PPA
<BluesKaj> or a repos
<BluesKaj> a proper repository that is
<Riddell> hi ranveeraggarwal, ready to learn some packaging?
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-166-50-80.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal:  in mnt
<Riddell> make a directory called current
<Riddell> and another one called new
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: in ~/mnt
<Riddell> (which is just the large hard disk you get along with an ec2)
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: done
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: in current  use  apt-get source packagekit
<Riddell> to download the current stuff
<Riddell> and check on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit-qt that it really is the latest
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: now just to complicate life I see Debian has a newer version and we have diverged from them somewhat https://packages.debian.org/src:packagekit
<Riddell> for simplicity we'll ignore it for now
<Riddell> but maybe it we get problems we'll need to merge in debian's changes
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: in the new/ directory download the latest upstream tar
<ranveeraggarwal> I see. Debian indeed has newer versions of both packagekit and packagekit-qt
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: but there's changes in ubuntu so we can't just take the debian version alas
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: with tar you can miss out the J compression method, it'll work it out when uncompressing these days
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: rename the tar file to follow the same pattern as the one in the current/ directory
<ranveeraggarwal> Alright
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: What pattern?
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: I should have explained, you'll see in the current/ directory the current source "package" which is made up of 3 files, .orig.tar, debian.tar and .dsc
<Riddell> the .orig.tar is the upstream source
<Riddell> the debian.tar has the files that describe how to make the package
<Riddell> and the .dsc is some metadata with checksums etc
<Riddell> packagekit_0.8.17.orig.tar.xz is the pattern needed for the name
<Riddell> lowercase underscore .orig
<ranveeraggarwal> okay, got it
<Riddell> just a rename from upstream's naming format for the file
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: mv the PackageKit-1.0.6.tar.xz file not the directory
<Riddell> too late! :)
<ranveeraggarwal> Ah! My bad
<Riddell> oh now you messed up :)
<Riddell> rm -r and start again
<ranveeraggarwal> Alrighty
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: Is is fine now?
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: lovely, now inside that source directory copy the debian/ directory from the current package
<Riddell> that debian.tar contains a debian/ directory with some files that get extracted into the source
<Riddell> so uncompress it and mv the debian/ directory into the sources
<Riddell> this is a pretty complex package :(
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> cd into the sources
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: which editor do you like?
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: I generally use sublime text, but I'm fine vim
<Riddell> yep we have that installed
<Riddell> export EDITOR=vim
<Riddell> and run  dch -i  and it'll open an editor with a changelog template to add
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: change the version number on the first line to the right one
<Riddell> with -0ubuntu1 on the end
<Riddell> add a 1 line description of what's changed
<Riddell> and fix the name and e-mail
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal:  1.0.0 -> 1.0.6
<Riddell> uh oh what happened!?
<ranveeraggarwal> I think I pressed a wrong key. Just undo-ed it
<Riddell> phew :)
<Riddell> fix name and e-mail
<ranveeraggarwal> Do I put mine in there?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> lovely save and quit
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: check that debian/changelog has updated
<Riddell> looks good
<ranveeraggarwal> Yep
<Riddell> have a look in debian/ and see what's in there
<Riddell> so aye, a complex package
<Riddell> the .install files list the files that will go into each .deb that gets made
<Riddell> rules is a makefile to describe how to compile the package
<ranveeraggarwal> So is there someplace I can gt to know what all those files do?
<Riddell> and control is the list of .debs that get made
<Riddell> lots of places, none of them great
<Riddell> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<Riddell> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.en.html for example
<Riddell> the patches/ directory will contain patches that we add to the upstream source
<Riddell> any questions?
<ranveeraggarwal> Well, I get the high level overview, I'll explore the debian/ folder deeper later
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: What's next?
<Riddell> we need to work out what patches are still useful
<Riddell> we use a tool called quilt to manage the patches
<Riddell> look in patches/ to see what's there
<Riddell> and from the top source directory run  quilt push to see if the first one applies
<Riddell> yay, 1 down :)
<Riddell> do it again
<Riddell> oh well
<Riddell> it couldn't last
<Riddell> let me have a look
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: What exactly is happening there? Where are we pushing the patches to?
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: they're patches to the source from the upstream tar
<Riddell> e.g. this one wants to edit the /etc/packagekit.conf file
<Riddell> but it doesn't seem to exist in this new version
<Riddell> quilt push just applies them to the source
<ranveeraggarwal> Oh, so that means, that patch got lost somewhere in between v0.8.17 and v1.0.6. Is that so?
<Riddell> the file that patch applies to got lost
<Riddell> so for now lets just remove the patch
<Riddell> edit debian/patches/series and comment out the line with the patch name in it
<ranveeraggarwal> Do I just put a `//` in front of defaults.diff?
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: a #
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: quilt push
<Riddell> oh live is cruel
<Riddell> this is why patches are evil
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: ok so I forced it to apply then I edited the file based on installing the current one and working out what the patch it supposed to do
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: this is only for a PPA and not the real archive or I'd take more care but hopefully I got it right
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: ok  quilt push again
<Riddell> "Patch debian/patches/01_changelog-url.patch can be reverse-applied" so that's gone upstream
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: comment it out in the series file
<Riddell> push push
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: another upstreamed, comment it out
<Riddell> push!
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: another upstreamed, comment it out
<Riddell> meh
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: yep looks like that got upstream although not exactly the same so comment that out too
<ranveeraggarwal> Alright
<Riddell> comment it out
<Riddell> groovy comment that out too
<ranveeraggarwal> Damn that latency. I need to get a better internet connection
<ranveeraggarwal> Looks like it worked out :)
<Riddell> the ec2 is in the US, they can probably be set up somewhere closer to you
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: ok let's see if it compiles
<Riddell> debuild -j2  is the magic command to make the package
<Riddell> -j2 because we have 2 cores on this machine
<Riddell> needs some build-depends packages installed
<Riddell> the command to work out what they are is  /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-sat<tab>
<Riddell> it has a silly long name
<Riddell> use sudo i think
<ranveeraggarwal> What does this do?
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: all packages will need other stuff installed to be compiled, those are listed in debian/control 
<Riddell> and this just installs that list of packages
<Riddell> groovy, debuild -j2 again
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: ah! Alright
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal:  groovy, debuild -j2 again
<ranveeraggarwal> The previous command still executing here
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: no it's done
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: I think it's taking time to std-out to my terminal 
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: has the connection dropped?  can you type stuff in the terminal?
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: Yes, that's it. I'm on a relatively slower internet this week. So even though the process has completed, it's still throwing all its verbose out
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: just start a new konsole and ssh in again   ubuntu@ec2-54-166-50-80.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: Yep, that was the issue, it seems :)
<Riddell> groovy, it's compiling
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: looks like it all compiled
<Riddell> not it's trying to move the files into place for each of the .deb
<Riddell> which is done by the comment dh_install
<ranveeraggarwal> It shows some error
<Riddell> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/etc/PackageKit/events/ debian/packagekit//etc/PackageKit/ returne│···················································································································
<Riddell> d exit code 1
<Riddell> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/etc/PackageKit/events/ debian/packagekit//etc/PackageKit/ returned exit code 1
<Riddell> so it's trying to move the etc/PackageKit/events/ directory into place for the packagekit .deb
<Riddell> but that directory doesn't exist any more
<Riddell> so edit debian/packagekit.install and remove the line that lists it
<Riddell> 3rd line
<ranveeraggarwal> What do I put in place of it?
<ranveeraggarwal> Alright, simply remove
<Riddell> just remove
<Riddell> now run   dh_install --list-missing
<Riddell> to see where it breaks now
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: Do I remove that line too?
<Riddell> yep
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: What now?
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: did you remove the next one?
<Riddell> if so run dh_install --list-missing again
<ranveeraggarwal> Same issue
<Riddell> you're getting the hang of this :)
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: Sort of :)
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell : <>/pk-debuginfo-install isn't present in the .install file
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: "debian/packagekit-tools" it's copying into that other .deb
<Riddell> so open packagekit-tools.install and edit there
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: What's the issue now?
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: lovely, so now we have the opposite problem, new files and we need to work out which .deb to put them instal
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: looking at the newer version from debian those files both go into debian/packagekit.install
<Riddell> so add them there
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: Success!
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: debuild -nc
<Riddell> will carry on the build  with  no-clear so it doesn't all compile again
<Riddell> you don't really need the -j2 here, that's only useful for the compile stage which has already been done
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: Oh alright
<Riddell> hmm some scary warnings about unresolvable symbole there
<Riddell> it's done!
<Riddell> so you should now have a bunch of .deb packages in the directory above ..
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: Yep!
<Riddell> on your launchpad page https://launchpad.net/~ranveeraggarwal  click create a PPA
<Riddell> and fill in the form
<Riddell> then we can upload this to the PPA
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: Done
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: do you have gpg keys?
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: Nope, what are those?
<Riddell> gpg keys are ecryption keys for pgp encryption and signing
<Riddell> packages needs to be signed so that launchpad knows they come from you when you upload them
<ranveeraggarwal> Oh, so do I create one on my local machine?
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: yep
<Riddell> gpg --gen-key
<Riddell> and follow the defaults
<Riddell> like I just did on the ec2 server
<ranveeraggarwal> Alright, key generated. What to do now?
<Riddell> see step 12 https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey#Importing_your_key_into_Launchpad_with_gpg
<Riddell> just above that
<Riddell> that'll send it to the keyserver
<Riddell> it will have made files in ~/.gnupg and just like ssh there's a public part you can spread around and a private part you can never let anyone access
<Riddell> so don't put it on this shared ec2 for example
<Riddell> ranveeraggarwal: I need to leave shortly so I've made the source package with  debuild -S  and signed it from my computer with  debsign -kjriddell@ubuntu.com -r ubuntu@ec2-54-166-50-80.compute-1.amazonaws.com:mnt/new/packagekit_1.0.6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_source.changes
<Riddell> and uploaded it to my ppa with   dput -u ppa:jr/ppa packagekit_1.0.6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_source.changes
<Riddell> you can try and do the same 
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: Alright, I'm mostly done. Just waiting for the Email verification
<sick_rimmit> Ello me lovelies :-)
<ranveeraggarwal> Riddell: I signed it, but it says it has already been uploaded to ppa
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: rick?
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: Hey
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: Yes thats me
<ahoneybun> pretty crazy yesterday lol
<Etriaph> ScottK: I was having the issue with Dolphin regarding places, and I'm trying to install kde-baseapps from vivid-proposed, but it doesn't seem to be one of the packages I can update.
<Etriaph> ScottK: Riddell sent me a link to it suggesting that I try out the proposed package, just looking for some direction
<BluesKaj> dolphin places doen't accept added folders either network or others ..so far at least
<Etriaph> BluesKaj: Someone has fixed this upstream, the bug on bko is resolved
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: Hey it was fun, and I think we made a jolly good show of it :-)
<Etriaph> sick_rimmit: ahoneybun, I would love to see some use cases for productivity put forward as some interactive web seminars.
<sick_rimmit> Etriaph: Funny you should mention that, I'm just working on the very medium for said thing
<Etriaph> sick_rimmit: Excellent.  Any chance I can put forward a couple of topics I think would draw people to the community?
<sick_rimmit> Etriaph: Absolutely!! That would be Ace! - Can you hold them on ice for a few days, whilst I get all the stuff setup, then you'll have a place to post them.
<Etriaph> sick_rimmit: Yup, just let me know when you're ready.  :D
<Etriaph> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/1422469 is the bug I was talking about (lp version)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1422469 in kio (Ubuntu Wily) "Dolphin won't keep the folder shortcuts on Kubuntu 15.04 with Plasma 5." [Medium,Confirmed]
<sick_rimmit> Etriaph: Perfect, I will announce here, there and everywhere. But I will make sure you know
<Etriaph> BluesKaj: There's a patch, but I can't get it in proposed.
<Etriaph> sick_rimmit: I'll query my email if you don't mind.
<sick_rimmit> Etriaph: Sure, I will post it the mailing list
<Etriaph> sick_rimmit: Or if you're tossing it in kubuntu-devel list I'll wait on that.
<Etriaph> Perfect :D
<BluesKaj> Etriaph, thanks, think I'll wait ...proposed is bit dangerous 
<Etriaph> BluesKaj: Yes, which is why I haven't updated anything, but kde-baseapps was supposed to have an update in there (according to the notes on the bug) but doesn't, just a bit confused based on ScottK's note
<BluesKaj> Etriaph, np, I'm on early days here on 15,10 Wily and my backup OS is 15.04 on a different HDD, so there' no big hurry 
<yofel> Etriaph: vivid proposed has kde-baseapps 4:14.12.3-0ubuntu3.1, what do you have?
<Etriaph> yofel: Nothing as far as I can see from the updates available.
<yofel> mirror might be out of date then
<Etriaph> kde-baseapps isn't included
<Etriaph> Ah, OK
<soee> hiho
<Etriaph> Hey soee
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: are you here?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you here?
<debfx> Sput: is there a particular reason why quassel exchanges its build date in the handshake?
<Etriaph> Riddell is away until next week sometime.
<Etriaph> So is valorie
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Yes, just back from Fish n Chip shop
<aaron__> o/ prth
<prth> ahoneybun, \o
<Sput> debfx: I think purely for the core info dialog
<Etriaph> Who manages Kubuntu Wire?
<Etriaph> http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=319&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter left a comment regarding no annotation for ahoneybun being in the video.
<ahoneybun> thanks Etriaph
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Going to try to get them to change it though if I can find who manages it :D
 * ahoneybun thinks Riddell
<ahoneybun> at least have access
<Etriaph> Marco Parillo?
<Etriaph> He posted it I think
<yofel> mparillo: ^
<Etriaph> mparillo: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=319&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter can you update this with ahoneybun added to the list of presenters in the video?
<debfx> Sput: are you strongly attached to that feature? :)  embedding the build timestamp it makes it impossible to create reproducible builds
<yofel> how about making that local-build-only? Unless you compile yourself that's really not of much value
<sick_rimmit> mparillo: If you do edit it could you change my name to Rick Timmis - my realname
<sick_rimmit> Thank
<Sput> debfx: not necessarily
<Sput> debfx: however changing this in the current protocol might be annoying
<debfx> Sput: for compatibility new clients could just send a dummy date
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: I'm searching for a verb in english
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Hi
<ovidiu-florin> how do you call what you did yesterday at the session?
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: I was the "Show Host"
<ovidiu-florin> can you put that in a verb?
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: In US they call this the Anchor
<BluesKaj> presenter ?
<ovidiu-florin> the session was (verb) by Rick
<sick_rimmit> Hosted
<sick_rimmit> the session was hosted by Rick
<Etriaph> Who would be the best person to talk to regarding xdg issues?
<ovidiu-florin> that work makes me think that only Rick was part of that presentation
<ovidiu-florin> word*
<Etriaph> (Trying to support a user on the mailing list)
<sick_rimmit> OK try this
<sick_rimmit> Plasma 5 demo Hangout hosted by Rick, with co presenters Aaron and Ovidiu
<sick_rimmit> Or ...
<sick_rimmit> hosted by kubuntu members Aaron, Ovidiu, and Rick
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: this is my sentence: "The session was (verb) by Rick, who made sure we keep on track and don't exceed our allocated time frame."
<ovidiu-florin> s/keep/kept
<sick_rimmit> Ah ok...
<sick_rimmit> chaired
<ovidiu-florin> I think that's the verb I'm looking for
<sick_rimmit> The noun is Chairman
<sick_rimmit> the verb is Chaired
<ovidiu-florin> ok, thank you
<sick_rimmit> Adjective Chairing
<mparillo> I will add ahoneybun and change to  Rick Timmis 
<ahoneybun> thanks mparillo
<Etriaph> Chaired is past-tense, can it be a verb?
<sick_rimmit> mparillo: Oh thank you thats excellent
<ovidiu-florin> what are you talking about?
<sick_rimmit> Or you could say
<sick_rimmit> Nah.. leave it, indeed the written piece is referring the the past, so the tense is correct
<Etriaph> Fun with grammar :D
<Etriaph> bbiab
<ovidiu-florin> I'll ask for your feedback in a moment
<mparillo> ahoneybun: Do you prefer your nick?
<ahoneybun> um... name would be more professional maybe 'Aaron Honeycutt (ahoneybun)" ?
<mparillo> Done. Sorry to have omitted you.
<ahoneybun> mparillo: its no problem :)
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Your GMT+2 right ?
<ovidiu-florin> sometimes
<ovidiu-florin> sometimes I'm +3
<ovidiu-florin> I'm confused about that
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: What time are you relative to GMT please ?
<ahoneybun> um not sure
<ahoneybun> I'm in New York timezone
<sick_rimmit> OK what about UTC
<ovidiu-florin> UTC+3 now
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: I meant UTC, I have no idea about GMT
<ahoneybun> UTC-4
<ahoneybun> everytimezone.com
<sick_rimmit> Great, I like UTC, or Swatch @beats
<sick_rimmit> There's a surprise coming to you boys in a few minutes
<ovidiu-florin> where and from where?
 * ahoneybun is scared
<ovidiu-florin> I'm searching for a featured image for my blog post, any recomendations?
<ahoneybun> maybe the 15.04 mascot logo?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: 
<ovidiu-florin> we have one???//
<ovidiu-florin> for kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> well not at the moment
<ahoneybun> I have some svg files for the new mascot
<ahoneybun> I can change the color to blue maybe
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can you show it to me? like it is now
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I sent you a link to my gdrive that has the files
<ahoneybun> you can give me the size you need as well if you wish
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ^
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: no
<ahoneybun> ?
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: ahoneybun You ready :-)
 * ovidiu-florin is terrified
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: never are
 * ovidiu-florin is listening to his horrible english from the presentation from yesterday
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: You're being very silly, your English is excellent, better than some English folks
<ovidiu-florin> yeah... I've said: "here is the elements".....
<ovidiu-florin> I was thinking of list of elements....
<ovidiu-florin> but the wrong thing came out
 * Etriaph is a very good writer, if you're looking for someone to proofread
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: yes
<ovidiu-florin> in a monent
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: nerves, not bad english
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell sick_rimmit Etriaph ahoneybun proofread please: http://ovidiu.geekaliens.com/en/2015/05/07/plasma-5-and-kf5-demo-at-uos-2015/
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: https://imgur.com/ypWB62j
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: "didn't exceed"
<Etriaph> 3rd para
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: that looks like a devil, I don't like it, sorry
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: The session was chaired by Rick, who made sure we kept on track and don’t exceed  <-  Change don't for didn't ( means did not )
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: thanks
<sick_rimmit> Sorry I didn't see Etriaph already got that
<sick_rimmit> Thanks
<ovidiu-florin> just changed that, not published yet
<Etriaph> "After that I’ve started talking about what is KDE" should be "After describing what KDE is"
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: I dissagree
<Etriaph> "a bit of how it is organized" -> "a bit about how it is organized"
<ovidiu-florin> I'm reffering to the fact that after the introduction I've started my presentation
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: It's gramatically incorrect, I'm adjusting it :D
<ovidiu-florin> <Etriaph> "After that I’ve started talking about what is KDE" should be "After describing what KDE is", the 2 reffer to two different times
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: ahoneybun Check your G+
<Etriaph> "After that I’ve started talking about what is KDE, what it consists of, a bit of how it is organized and the migration from KDE SC 4 to KDE Frameworks 5." -> "After that, we discussed what KDE is, what it consists of and a bit about how it is organized followed by the migration from KDE SC 4 to KDE Frameworks 5"
<Etriaph> That's how I would have phrased that paragraph.
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: when is that? it show's me that it will be 2 hours ago
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: I agree, but it wasn't a discussion, it was a presentation
<sick_rimmit> Ah no 
<sick_rimmit> It's set for June 3rd
<sick_rimmit> More G+ stuff coming your way
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: are you reffering to : https://plus.google.com/events/cvh050dbgcdjrhbdn3g0us999bc
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Change the we to I, but the rest of the sentence is still the best grammatical format.
<ahoneybun> I see nothing on G+
<sick_rimmit> Check out who just added you to the circle
<sick_rimmit> Ah no https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/112102796730023795852/112102796730023795852/posts
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: how about: "After that, I talked about what KDE is, what it consists of and a bit about how it is organized followed by the migration from KDE SC 4 to KDE Frameworks 5"?
<ovidiu-florin> iI've*****
<ahoneybun> I see
<Etriaph> "After the presentation, I had a short chat with Rick with respect to planning some screencasts and to go more in depth with these applications as a continuation of my Screencast series (of which I’ll talk about in a future blog post)."
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Yup, that works
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: I love it :D
<Etriaph> Oops, omit the "and" after "screencasts"
<Etriaph> Or.. no "I had a short chat with Rick regarding additional screencasts to dig deeper into these applications as a continuation of my Screencast series"
<sick_rimmit> \o/ Woo Hoo 
<sick_rimmit> Glad you like it ovidiu-florin
<ScottK> Etriaph: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: I can't do 3rd of june
<ovidiu-florin> I'm traveling
<ovidiu-florin> I'll be back on the 8th
<ahoneybun> I'll be here
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Can you do 10th June ?
<Etriaph> ScottK: I enabled it, there was no update for kde-baseapps
<ovidiu-florin> sure
<Etriaph> ScottK: I enabled it in Muon Discover, fyi
<ahoneybun> +1
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: anything else?
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: ^
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: FYI, the rest is excellent.
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ScottK> Etriaph: It exists:  kde-baseapps | 4:14.12.3-0ubuntu3.1 | vivid-proposed/universe | source, all
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph ahoneybun sick_rimmit, now, let's translate it into romanian :D:D
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: Can you make 10 June 
<Etriaph> ScottK: OK, let me try this again.
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: on which youtube channel will this be hosted?
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: +1
<sick_rimmit> It has its own
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: link please
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: I do have control of the Kubuntu Promo account on G+
<Etriaph> ScottK:  kde-baseapps : Depends: konqueror (>= 4:14.12.3-0ubuntu3.1) but it is not going to be installed
<ScottK> What happens if you try to install konqueror directly?
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: You lost me at Romanian
<Etriaph> ScottK: I tried installing it with kde-baseapps
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ScottK> I know.  Try installing it by itself.
<Etriaph> sudo apt-get install konqueror/vivid-proposed kde-baseapps/vivid-proposed
<Etriaph> OK, one sec.
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: if the account is not created yet, please let me create it
<ahoneybun> wait you made a IRC channel too sick_rimmit?
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: All done
<sick_rimmit> Yes come say hi
<ahoneybun> damn
<sick_rimmit> #kubuntu-podcast
<Etriaph> ScottK: OK, seems to have installed, let me see how it goes.
<Etriaph> That was interesting.
<Etriaph> During the install plasma crashed.
<debfx> Sput: I've posted https://github.com/quassel/quassel/pull/127
<debfx> looks like it's very controversial ^^
<Sput> I wonder if this should maybe a compile-time option exclusively for Debian
<Sput> (or maybe just a Debian patch)
<Etriaph> ScottK: Now on 4:15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1 for kde-base-apps
<Etriaph> err... kde-baseapps
<ScottK> That's not the right version.
<Etriaph> Hrm.
<ScottK> Etriaph: You need to remove the PPA packages.
<debfx> reproducible builds is not something only Debian is interested in
<ScottK> That's why you can't upgrade to proposes.
<ScottK> Sput: reproducible builds is a really good idea.  Eventually, I think it'll be a foundational security concept.
<Etriaph> ScottK: So I have to remove everything that the proposed repo intends to provide?
 * Etriaph hasn't done any formal testing with Ubuntu before.
 * ahoneybun is going into Ubuntu Membership Board member mode
<ScottK> Etriaph: The PPAs have a newer version than is in Ubuntu proper, so an update to the proposed packages is considered a downgrade on your system.  That's why it wasn't working before.
<ScottK> PPAs and the proposed repos serve different purposes.
<Etriaph> ScottK: Ah, OK
<Etriaph> So this is something better tested in a VM?
<Etriaph> ScottK: I would assume there's potential for system instability if I downgraded to those packages?
<ScottK> Potentially.
<ScottK> There are no guarantees, but I think it'd be low risk.
<Etriaph> ScottK: How do I mass downgrade to the proposed?
<Etriaph> ScottK: I'm assuming there are deps for kde-baseapps
<ScottK> There's a ppa-purge command.
<ScottK> You have to install the package though.
<Etriaph> I have it.
<Etriaph> ScottK: What am I purging?
<ScottK> Anything that was installed via a PPA.
<Etriaph> So including anything from vivid-backports, vivid-updates?
<Etriaph> ScottK: OK, kde-baseapps is at 4:14.12.3-0ubuntu3.1
<ScottK> No, won't make stuff from vivid-backports or updates go away.  Those aren't PPAs.
<ScottK> OK.  Now you should be able to test.
<Etriaph> I did, still not working.
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<Etriaph> Drag & Drop + Manually adding an entry, no Place is saved
<ScottK> Did you restart your KDE session?
<Etriaph> Uh, nope, give me 2 secs.
<Etriaph> ScottK: Nope, no change.
<Etriaph> ScottK: How do I blow away all of Dolphin's config, start fresh?
<ScottK> Look in ~/.kde
<Etriaph> Setting it up again takes minutes for me.
<Etriaph> Nothing in .config or .local?
<ScottK> Not for KDE4 (which I think Dolphin still is)
<ScottK> ~/.kde/share/config/
<Etriaph> Yup, removed ~/.kde/share/apps/dolphin and ~/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc
<Etriaph> Still no change.
<Etriaph> It can't seem to save ~/.local/share/user-places.xbel; but it reads places saved in other applications, Krita for example
<Etriaph> I've "worked around" this issue by creating global places in Krita
<Etriaph> But I would consider this to be a major feature of Dolphin as many people enjoy contextual file browsing, which is why I've been working hard to report it, and stay on top of the process.
<Etriaph> ScottK: ^ and sorry if my inexperience testing these kinds of bugs has been a hassle.  :D
<ScottK> No problem.  Glad to have someone testing.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-08
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ovidiu-florin valorie if we use readthedocs, they have support for mobile
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how can you care about docs at a timelike this?!
<ahoneybun> que
<Riddell> haven't you seen the political landscape!
<Riddell> it's not a tsunami it's an extinction event!
<ahoneybun> it's my job?
<ahoneybun> they support github
 * ahoneybun is falling in love with RTD's
 * Etriaph lovingly caresses a picture of Dolphin with working Places
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Do you mean ReadTheDocs?
<ScottK> Riddell: Extinction of what?
<ScottK> I guess he meant "out-and-out disaster that threatens the existence of the Labour Party in Scotland".
<ScottK> (quote from BBC news)
<ovidiu-florin> ScottK: you've said something about poking debian for an update of python-svn
<akanouras> Dear Kubuntu Devs, could https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1450137 be considered for an SRU?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1450137 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Qt5 applications crash when switching screens" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sitter> Mirv: thoughts ^
<Mirv> sitter: sounds good, if there's not much regression potential
<sitter> Mirv: looks relative straight forward. worst regression potential is something getting slower because screen change signals are emitted a gazillion times per second ^^
<Mirv> sitter: I can take care of it but it might take a while since there is another qtbase landing already in a PPA and I need to first check when that goes to wily, then this to wily, then a backport...
<Mirv> s/qtbase/qtdeclarative/
<kubotu> Mirv meant: "sitter: I can take care of it but it might take a while since there is another qtdeclarative landing already in a PPA and I need to first check when that goes to wily, then this to wily, then a backport..."
<sitter> Mirv: not much to be done about that I guess. I am doing the SRU paperwork right now
<Mirv> sitter: thanks
<akanouras> sitter, Mirv: Thanks for your time! I'll be watching the bug and can test ASAP if/when needed. :D
<sitter> shadeslayer: http://blog.gemnasium.com/post/118186520636/security-alerts-go-free \o/
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it's wily, not willy, really :)
<Mamarok> totally different meaning
<Tm_T> I'm with jospoortvliet in Helsinki at Happy Hacking Day
<Tm_T> his turn to take the stage, I might be next, awww
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> sitter: huh :D
<Guest86471> Hi Folks tis Sick_Rimmit in disguise - Do a live demo for Exeter Lug
<Guest86471> Telling everyone about you friendly people
<Guest86471> Say hi
<yofel> I think most are having an usual friday and are k.o. ;)
<yofel> hey
<Guest86471> yofel: Hello
<Guest86471> Are gone to the Pub
<Guest86471> :-)
<Guest86471> Going to show off Kubunut CI now
<sick_rimmit> Oh look im in here too
<genii> Exeter England or Exeter Canada?
<Guest86471> England
<genii> Ah. I'm near the other :)
<sick_rimmit> genii: Oh well you can join us on Google+
<Guest86471> exeter.lug.org.uk
<soee> hiho
<sick_rimmit> soee: Hello
<ahoneybun> hey sick_rimmit
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: If I haven't sent it already, here's my blog post http://ovidiu.geekaliens.com/en/2015/05/08/plasma-5-and-kf5-demo-at-uos-2015/
<ovidiu-florin> I forgot
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-09
<vip> hi ho
<soee> Riddell: ping
<ovidiu-florin> soee: Riddell is on hollydays
<soee> ovidiu-florin: ok thanks for the info
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> BluesKaj: can you confirm one bug and comment https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347466 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 347466 in effects-various "Locked screen shows fragments of minimized apps when desktop is in "Show desktop" mode" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> soee, on 15.04?
<BluesKaj> soee, on 15.10 here now, show desktop is fine here though
<soee_> BluesKaj: when screen is locked you dont see minimized apps ?
<soee_> btw BluesKaj how the upgrade to 15.10 went ?
<BluesKaj> the upgrade went very well, there are few new packages so the OS is still mostly 15.04 IMO
<ari-tczew> hi, is there anyone who uses konversation on vivid?
<soee_> ari-tczew: yes
<BluesKaj> I don't lock screens or use 'show desktop', soee_ as a rule
<ari-tczew> soee_: how it looks on your plasma? is everything visible?
<BluesKaj> ari-tczew, yes, I'm talking to you on it :-)
<soee_> ari-tczew: i cant complain :)
<BluesKaj> working fine here too, ari-tczew
<BluesKaj> ari-tczew, plasma 5.2? or 5.3
<ari-tczew> soee_, BluesKaj: I'm having trouble with maximize a window
<ari-tczew> BluesKaj: 5.2.2, fresh vivid install
<soee_> what kind of problem ?
<soee_> ari-tczew: also upgrade to Plasma 5.3 and Application 15.04
<ari-tczew> soee_: from extra ppa? 
<soee_> ari-tczew: backports https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<BluesKaj> ari-tczew, suggest you install 5.3 with this ppa, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<BluesKaj> oops :-)
<ari-tczew> soee_: look on screenshot, I see no buttons on bottom http://imgur.com/jJxiqR8
<ari-tczew> like Apply, OK or whatever
<ari-tczew> (konversation settings)
<soee_> ari-tczew: than minimize a bit this window, you have very small sceen
<soee_> *screen
<ari-tczew> soee_: it doesn't matter
<soee_> huh ? :)
<ari-tczew> soee_: sorry, this is a screenshot after maximize http://imgur.com/7M3ji3k
<ari-tczew> I see no top and bottom
<soee_> ari-tczew: becouse your panels are configured to cover apps
<BluesKaj> ari-tczew, have you updated and upgraded since your install?
<soee_> go to panel settings and check if "Applications go below" option is checked
<ari-tczew> soee_: huh, I've to change language. There is checked "always visible".
<ari-tczew> BluesKaj: the software is up-to-date
<ari-tczew> I'll try to install plasma 5.3 from kubuntu-ppa
<soee_> ari-tczew: the problem you have only with onversation ?
<ari-tczew> soee_: I think so
<BluesKaj> ari-tczew, ok , I know it's the obvious question , but I have to ask it. 
<soee_> ari-tczew: so one more thing click on window dectioation More Actions -> Special Application Settings and check in each tab
<soee_> if you have any special rules defined for this app
<ari-tczew> soee_: after fresh install, I've copied config file from backup of /home/
<ari-tczew> maybe there is a bug
<ari-tczew> from ~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc:
<ari-tczew> Height 900=541
<ari-tczew> Width 1440=830
<ari-tczew> have you such setting there, as well?
<soee_> ari-tczew: try to backup this config and remove
<ari-tczew> soee_: I'll update packages from kubuntu-ppa repo first
<ari-tczew> soee_: I've updated vivid to the kubuntu-ppa. Still the same error.
<ari-tczew> I've tried to delete config file (~/.config/konversationrc) and reproduce bug again. Still exists :/
<ari-tczew> I can change the width of window, but height no
<ari-tczew> soee_, BluesKaj: Problem fixed (workaround) by forcing a size for a certain window. However, I guess that problem is related to having min. 2 panels.
<ovidiu-florin> hello sick_rimmit
<ovidiu-florin> wellcome back to the interwebs
 * sick_rimmit Tada..
<sick_rimmit> I am here really, just been doing DIY for my Wife :-)
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Hello there
<mparillo> ari-tczew: I have the same problem with Konversation on my netbook. I cannot see the apply button when I configure Konversation.
<ari-tczew> mparillo: how many panels do you have?
<mparillo> ari-tczew: Sometimes I can get the mouse pointer to become a four-cornered star (I am sorry, I am uncertain how I get it that way), and I can drag the configuration window up off my screen until I can see the apply button.
<ari-tczew> Cause I guess problem is related to panels
<mparillo> One physical screen on my netbook not connected to an external monitor. I have not really used activities on Plasma 5, and never used virtual desktops on KDE.
<mparillo> For me it is that the configuration panel for Konversation has no scrollbar, so it is taller than my netbook screen.
<ari-tczew> mparillo: No, I don't mean screens. I mean panels.
<ari-tczew> Did you add more? Default is one panel created.
<mparillo> I only have the default panel at the bottom.
<ari-tczew> mparillo: OK, than it's not related to panels.
<ari-tczew> mparillo: You can try to set a fix resolution for configuration window of konversation.
<mparillo> I did not know I could do that, but as I said, somehow I got my mouse to be able to drag the configuration window up so the top half was off-screen, and I could see the Cancel, Apply and OK buttons.
<ari-tczew> Anyway it's not normal.
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: doing "DIY for your wife" that has a bunch of meanings
<ari-tczew> mparillo: Click right-mouse-button on the top of Configure window -> More activities -> Additional window configuration
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: lol
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: How you doing today ?
<ari-tczew> mparillo: then you can set a fix size of window (2nd option)
<ovidiu-florin> writing an article about migrating from LVM to BTRFS
<ovidiu-florin> just finished the romanian version
<ovidiu-florin> I was just starting to translate to english
<mparillo> ari-tczew: Very cool, thank you.
<ari-tczew> mparillo: You're welcome.
<ovidiu-florin> "document myself" or "documment myself"  ?
<ovidiu-florin> one or 2 'm's?
<ahoneybun> one
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> is there an english expression for starting to study seriously?
<ahoneybun> study hard, 
<ahoneybun> for one
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> there is a word, can't think of the spelling
<ahoneybun> "I began studying rigorously"
<ahoneybun> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/rigorous
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: translation from romanian expression: https://translate.google.ro/#ro/en/m-am%20pus%20cu%20burta%20pe%20carte
<ovidiu-florin> :))))
<ahoneybun> what the
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> direct translation would actually be I've put my belly on the book
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: where's that guy that helped you with your css? Rob, his nick was something with E
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: eth something
<ahoneybun> Etriaph
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> png
<ovidiu-florin> can you please review an article before I publish it?
<ahoneybun> sure
<ovidiu-florin> http://ovidiu.geekaliens.com/en/2015/05/09/migrating-from-lvm-to-btrfs/
<ovidiu-florin> pass: review
<ahoneybun> After I’ve been using LVM = After using LVM
<ahoneybun> and performed all sorts = and performing all sortss
<ahoneybun> I’m not going to write here a tutorial with what’s BTRFS  =Like I said earier this is not a tutorial on how to use BTRFS 
<ovidiu-florin> good catch
<ahoneybun> ,but I’m telling you, give it a try = I'm just encouraging you to give it a spin
<ahoneybun> Either I’ve asked them or I’ve read somewhere that they haven’t declared it stable, even though they have been using it for a while and I’ve even heard that some companies use it in production.  'this would be a run on sentence ex. very long sentence
<ahoneybun> writing a better one
<ahoneybun> From reading and asking developers about it both result in "It's not stable". Though companies are using it on their production systems.
 * ahoneybun moves this to PM
<ovidiu-florin> why?
<ovidiu-florin> spam
<ovidiu-florin> yeah, you're right
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Hey, sorry, block BBQ going on today, not always at my desk
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: What's up?
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Oh, sorry, just read, one sec
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: It looks just fine at the time I viewed it.  Are you running BTRFS full time now?
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: yes, for some time now
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: I'm assuming you're enjoying it?  :D
<ovidiu-florin> so far, yes
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Is it much of a speed improvement over LVM?
 * Etriaph is thinking of it for his SSD too.
<Etriaph> bbiab, need to transport salad.
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: I have no idea
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't tested that
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun, Etriaph published :D
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Keep raising awareness ovidiu-florin; I have a site going online in Sept. for all the different kinds of code I write, and promoting KDE.
<ovidiu-florin> awesome, send us the link 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-10
<asdasd_> hello
<asdasd_> any clue about kde frameworks 5.10.0?
<asdasd_> i wanna try it :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ovidiu-florin> hello humans
<ovidiu-florin> do any of you have experience with rsync?
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: to do what?
<ovidiu-florin> I want to sync 2 folders
<ovidiu-florin> on different HDDs
<ovidiu-florin> if I add something to one of them, it should be copied to the other
<ovidiu-florin> or if I change something on one of them, to also change on the other
<ovidiu-florin> even if I delete from one of them, to be deleted from the other
<KDDA> Ive only used it over ssh
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: I can ssh to localhost :P
<KDDA> bit complicated when its all local
<ovidiu-florin> does rsync have an irc channel?
<debfx> rsync does only one-way syncing
<ovidiu-florin> debfx: and it can't do 2 way ?
<debfx> yes
 * ovidiu-florin is taking a look at http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-09
<clivejo> cant get activities to work not at all
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> On YY?
<clivejo> yeah
<valorie> hi folks, back from mother's day activities -- wanted to report a successful upgrade to YY on my other "old" laptop
<valorie> 16.04 is working like a dream on this one (the new new laptop)
<soee_> !info plasma-desktop xenial
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1575 kB, installed size 7751 kB
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> soee_ what time is it for you?
<soee_> almost midday - 12:00
<ahoneybun> almost 6am here
<soee_> :]
 * ahoneybun should try XCOM 
<soee_> hihi :)
<soee_> Plasma 5.6.4 tomorrow i think -.-
<ahoneybun> mm
<soee_> and probably new Frameworks this week
<ahoneybun> the thing with plasma is I would take stable over the newest
<soee_> 5.6.3 is stable 
<ahoneybun> it is tagged as it but is it really
<soee_> for me is :)
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> people are reporting mulit monitor issues in 5.5.5 but say it is fixed in 5.6
<soee_> uhm
<soee_> still the same issue with TV connected via HDMI is blinking all the time :/
<ahoneybun> I don't see that in 5.5.5
<soee_> maybe it is somehow related to hybrid graphics
<ahoneybun> always something related to that
<clivejo> I think Plasma 5.6.3 boots faster than 5.5.5
<ahoneybun> soee_ mm XCOM has crap framerate as well
<soee_> :/
<ahoneybun> playable but not the same as on Windows
<ahoneybun> clivejo 5.5.5 has gotten slow on my SSD for some reason
<ahoneybun> I think it is the Ubuntu SDK
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soee_> Hi BluesKaj
<soee_> wanna test Plasma 5.6.3 on Xenial ?
<BluesKaj> hi soee_ , on Yakkety atm
<soee_> oh, so you can test it there to :)
<BluesKaj> ok , ppa?
<soee_> BluesKaj: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma 
<soee_> it contains both Plasma and Frameworks
<BluesKaj> right, that's good 
<soee_> BluesKaj: there is also optional plymouth theme if you want to try
<soee_> the package is called: plymouth-theme-breeze
<BluesKaj> ok , 250 some upgrades ...this should be interesting
<soee_> BluesKaj: one thing to check after upgrade on YY it to see if Activities works for you, clivejo mentioned that this is broken for  him on YY
<soee_> but works fine for me on XX
<soee_> interesting entry from minutes plasma meeting: jens is working on  "design for kube mail"
<soee_> so the new mail client in planed ?
<yofel> as long as it's better than this "Mail"app in win10 I'm happy
<BluesKaj> ok soee_ i haven't rebooted yet, but the activities manager is blank alltho the control module is fine and my activities do switch ok. I have them tied to their own fav apps in the special applications settings as well as the system settings>desktop behavior>acivities settings
<soee_> clivejo: ^
<soee_> yofel: will we put 5.6.3 in backports or wait for 5.6.4 ?
<yofel> backport when done
<soee_> yofel: so we only have problem with this labguage file right?
<soee_> and it should be ready for backports ?
<clivejo> yofel: kwayland is 4:5.6.3 in plasma and is due to be moved to frameworks in 5.22, can we get rid of the epoch?
<yofel> only be rename
<yofel> like source and all binaries
<yofel> soee_: dunno, clive is the expert there
<clivejo> so it becomes 4:5.22?
 * clivejo chokes
 * clivejo is NO expert!
<soee_> you are! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg
<yofel> IKR
<clivejo> my expert advice is to use English :P
<BluesKaj> ok , activities are all back to normal here after installing frameworks and plasma 5.63, and plymouth-theme-breeze ...all seems fine so far. BTW I do like the new splash screen, the old one was becoming boring. soee_ :-0
<soee_> :)
<soee_> say THANK YOU to clivejo
<soee_> an expert!
<BluesKaj> thanks clivejo!  :-)
<yofel> clivejo is Dr. Williamson https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7MIJP90biM
<soee_> ;)
<clivejo> :P
<soee_> clivejo: so for BluesKaj activities work on YY
<BluesKaj> yup
<soee_> you must have something broken a bit, can you check on fresh account ?
<soee_> BluesKaj: btw. i noticed yetserday then when shutting down for a moment teh blue plymouth is also visible
<soee_> do you have the same ?
<BluesKaj> soee_, sorry i didn't notice , went to the kitchen to get a cofffee when I rebooted
<soee_> :D
<BluesKaj> I'll check 
<soee_> yofel: btw
<soee_> [11:48] <soee_> was there some bug in Folder View widget where the widget was rendered to small and not even 1 icon was fully visible ?
<soee_> [11:49] <Sho_> i think before 5.5 there was a temporary regression with the default size
<soee_> [11:49] <Sho_> not aware of other problems
<yofel> still there in 5.5
<soee_> we shoudl check YY daily when 5.6 lands in archive
<yofel> we should, but don't hold your breath
<soee_> someone knows hwo to resize vda partition from command line
<BluesKaj> soee_, no plymouth visiable here at all upon shut down , althon reboot grub has a new look , and the white plasma progress bar appears on a blue screen for a few secs , then after login the new splash screen appears 
<BluesKaj> those are the changes that I see
<mamarley> soee: Regarding your screen blinking, I think it might not be a KDE issue: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547619.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1547619 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Intermittent screen blinking with 4k external mini display port with 4.4 kernels" [Medium,In progress]
<mamarley> Oh wait, he's not here.
<acheron88> plasma 5.6.3 in staging is at least testable now I assume?
<mamarley> I am running it right now.
<acheron88> great :) I assume Xenial or Yakkety are both at the same status for that. 
<BluesKaj> yup ,it's running nicely so far 
<BluesKaj> on yakkety here
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<acheron88> still on Xenial here, but it looks complete in the ppa
<yofel> clivejo: hm?
<clivejo> 5.22 is available in depot, would it be ok to have a go at staging it?
<yofel> go ahead, I made a change for the default changelog entry to add the version to it (like maxy does it) so I would be curious if that works
<clivejo> Ive moved kwayland-dev over to frameworks in KA and bumped the version to 5.22 locally
<clivejo> can I push that to KA ?
<yofel> sure
<yofel> without plasma fully done there's no point in upload fw, so might as well do 5.22
<clivejo> todays the first day its been over 20C here and Im sweating like its some kind of heat wave!
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> mamarley so the problem with b
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> linking screen has source in kernel and I thought maybe 4.6 will fix it but seems not
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> @Cliff are you staging 5.22?
<clivejo> I am
<clivejo> and trying to fix some KCI stuff
<clivejo> yippeee sonnets fixed
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> What is wrong with KCI?
<clivejo> nothing, Scarlett has done a great job in patching it up
<clivejo> but the software coming from KDE is constantly changing and we need to package that
<clivejo> if we can keep up with those changes as they happen, packaging should be as simple as running a script
<clivejo> hi slhk
<ovidiuflorin> hello world
<clivejo> hi ovidiuflorin
<clivejo> dont often see you on IRC these days!
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: there's a bug in plasma-nm that blocks me from using any VPN. it's uspposed to be fixed in 5.21 or 5.22
<ovidiuflorin> how can I help to get that in xenial faster?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Use staging ppa :)
<ovidiuflorin> frameworks 5.21
<clivejo> you can try the plasma-staging PPA
<clivejo> its got FW5.21 and Plasma5.6.3
 * ovidiuflorin is affraid to use staging on work computer
<clivejo> oh, then hold off!
<clivejo> only for testing!
<ovidiuflorin> what's the next step in order to get it into backports?
<ovidiuflorin> just testing?
<ovidiuflorin> then I'll start a VM
<ovidiuflorin> or a dualboot
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I'm using it on the work machine :)
<clivejo> but you like to live dangeriously!!
<ovidiuflorin> experience has taught me not to do that anymore
<ovidiuflorin> especially when something breaks, and there's nothing I can do to fix it in 5 minutes and the boss is screaming
<ovidiuflorin> so I'm only gonna play on my personal computer
<clivejo> very wise
<ovidiuflorin> and after weeks of testing, I'll upgrade the work computer
<ovidiuflorin> still on wily at work
<clivejo> thats the problem with shiney and new!
<ovidiuflorin> where the damn VPN works....
<ovidiuflorin> so, can I help in any way to get that in backports?
<ovidiuflorin> for xenial?
<clivejo> if VPN is broken in xenial we need to look into that
<ovidiuflorin> link to bug in one moment
<clivejo> xenial is our flagship!
<ovidiuflorin> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362847
<clivejo> if you can cherry pick the fix so it can be added into xenial
<ubottu> KDE bug 362847 in general "Cannot create any VPN connection" [Grave,Resolved: duplicate]
<ovidiuflorin> actually https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362141
<ubottu> KDE bug 362141 in general "Can not fully create or edit Connection" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<ovidiuflorin> I've asked about the version
<ovidiuflorin> and they said 5.21 or 5.22
<ovidiuflorin> I'm not sure about the cherry picking
<ovidiuflorin> because I'm affraid of code dependencies...
<ovidiuflorin> I've tried 3 different VPN connection types
<ovidiuflorin> all fail with the same error
<clivejo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362141#c2
<ubottu> KDE bug 362141 in general "Can not fully create or edit Connection" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<ovidiuflorin> and from what they say, it's all over the place
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanager-qt.git&a=commitdiff&h=93faf9ec94826c5d753aa090313472800ee41b86
<ovidiuflorin> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanager-qt.git&a=commitdiff&h=93faf9ec94826c5d753aa090313472800ee41b86
<clivejo> if thats the fix, theres not much to it!
<ovidiuflorin> ah
<ovidiuflorin> you've beaten me to it
<ovidiuflorin> seems to fit the description
<ovidiuflorin> how does the cherry picking work then?
<clivejo> make a patch with that diff and test it
<clivejo> well that is cherry picking
<ovidiuflorin> getting the patch I know how to do
<clivejo> that piece of code is the cherry that will hopefully fix the code
<ovidiuflorin> the rest is what puzzles me
<clivejo> add it into the debian packaging and rebuild it
<clivejo> yofel: would that warrant an SRU?
<ovidiuflorin> SRU?
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ovidiuflorin> I have to set-up my packagng env again... new system
<yofel> if someone can write up a testcase, yes
<clivejo> well need to see if the patch works first I guess
<yofel> should be fairly easy as I think I suffer from that as well
 * ovidiuflorin is lost again...
 * ovidiuflorin heads over to https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
 * yofel wonders if we covered patching in there
 * ovidiuflorin is presented with a 502 bad gateway...
<clivejo> nope!
<clivejo> patching is another can of worms
<yofel> it should really just be a git-format-patch for the source commit, then a quilt import into the package
<yofel> the SRU procedure would be the bulk of the work
 * yofel remembers that clivejo wanted to do SRUs lately ^^
<clivejo> are you remembering corrently?!?
<yofel> of couuurrsseeeeee....
<clivejo> LOL
 * ovidiuflorin is going nuts....
<clivejo> humm
<clivejo> Im stuck
<clivejo> Uploading oxygen-icons5_5.22.0.orig.tar.xz: 227800k/227801k
<clivejo> for like 5 mins
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> yeah, that likes to happen
<yofel> ofc. it happens with oxygen
<clivejo> this happened will calligra and I had to use sftp
<sgclark> morning
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: need help...?
<sgclark> ty yofel
<clivejo> how do I force sftp
<clivejo> hi sgclark
<ovidiuflorin> the notes site is down
<yofel> sgclark: thanks for all the work you do
<ovidiuflorin> I don't know how to setup my system and what to do
<ovidiuflorin> do you guys have a setting up script?
<clivejo> for what?
<yofel> wasn't that supposed to be docker?
<yofel> eventually
<yofel> But I get a gateway error too
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Thinks ovidiuflorin wasn't listening in the last packaging party when quilt and patches was discussed!
<ovidiuflorin> no I wasn't 
<ovidiuflorin> I was working on the website
 * clivejo starts upload again with sftp
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :)
<mamarley> For some reason http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.22.0_yakkety.html is showing a bunch of stuff red despite it having compiled successfully…
<mamarley> Oh wait, those are 5.21 packages.  Hmm, why are they showing up at all then?
<clivejo> mamarley: because I havent uploaded the 5.22 version yet
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<mamarley> D'oh, I can see where it says that now.  Oops.
<clivejo> failied due to merge markers in the change log I think
<clivejo> yofel sgclark: the script thinks krunner is part of frameworks, was this moved?
<yofel> a part of it is in frameworks at least I think
<sgclark> afaik it has always een a framework
<sgclark> been
<clivejo> oh its in portingaids :/
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.21/portingAids/
<clivejo> how does the script manage that?
<clivejo> krunner: failed to fetch tarball from depot
<soee> hiho
<sick_rimmit> Hola
<sick_rimmit> Kubuntu Dojo
<sick_rimmit> https://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-dojo-ninja-developer-training/
<sick_rimmit> I've proof read it 3 times, but I always make mistakes
<soee> sick_rimmit: have you seen muon bug we reported yesterday?
<sick_rimmit> No soee not looked at Bugs since last week
<ronnoc> sick_rimmit: was great to read to read that post & it's a great idea
<sick_rimmit> ronnoc: Bless you thanks, I hope the punct and grammar was ok
<sick_rimmit> not my strong point
<ronnoc> yepp. only thing I see on 1st pass that could be cleaned up are the bullet points under "why it rocks" - some have periods after them and some don't :)
<ronnoc> but the message and the fact that this is a real thing are far more important
<sick_rimmit> I'll fix them now, I have it open in edit
<sick_rimmit> done
<ronnoc> nice
<sick_rimmit> Ooo yes and we have the Kubuntu party 3 the Friday before
<sick_rimmit> https://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-party-3/
<sick_rimmit> They are fun :-D
<valorie> sick_rimmit: when I click the dojo G+ link, it says I need an invitation, with a button: request an invitation
<valorie> also, reviewed and spiffed a bit the past two stories, the party and the dojo
<valorie> thanks for writing them, Rick
<clivejo> all the cool kids are doing it?!?
<clivejo> such lies!
<sick_rimmit> OK, so we're getting a little older, that's more massaging the truth than outright lies
<clivejo> I think Phil is the youngest !
<sick_rimmit> valorie: Oh thanks so much, I try my level best to do em good, but I am more of a talker than a writer
 * soee writes on the wall: 5.6.4 Bugfix Tue 2016-05-10 and hides
<clivejo> tomorrow?
<soee> seems so https://community.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5
<soee> and after this one month without updates :)
<clivejo> soee: you should be bug manager!
<clivejo> Testing and QA Manager
<soee> if the bugs total number will be < 10 than sure :D
<valorie> the cool kids and even the old ladies!
<soee> maybe ill jump to YY after we have this all backported to Xenial
<valorie> I am always willing to edit stories, blog posts, etc.
<valorie> any time
<clivejo> I really want apps 16.04
<valorie> my YY upgrade went really smoothly
<clivejo> I cant stand Kontact at the moment
<soee> ;(
<valorie> I'm wondering if I should add the landing PPA to it and test that too
<clivejo> valorie: theres not much has changes in YY KDE wise
<valorie> I've not tried kmail/kontact again
<valorie> yeah
<clivejo> but if you can add staging plasma and test Plasma 5.6.3 that would be great
<valorie> what is the ppa name?
<valorie> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma ?
<clivejo> the more people we can get on it and testing the better it should get
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/
<clivejo> yup
<valorie> that will get me the newest frameworks as well?
<clivejo> ish
<clivejo> 5.21
<soee> one red so far in Frameworks 5.22.0
<valorie> wooooo, that sounds great!
<clivejo> I had to copy in FW5.21 to get Plasma 5.6.3 to build
<valorie> so our re-do of the work process is ~nearly done?
<clivejo> but really hammer and test it
<clivejo> also install the new breeze plymouth theme
<valorie> well, that means *using* that computer, and I so fancy my new one!
<valorie> perhaps today I should move this one to YY as well
<valorie> and test here
<valorie> loving the high-dpi screen
<valorie> nice keyboard
<valorie> etc
 * clivejo is thinking of customising it to say Kubuntu 16.10 - Plasma 5.6.3
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-GT60-2PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.5.5 on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) powered by Linux 4.4.0-22-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4810MQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 3052-3535/3800 MHz, RAM: 23839/24030 MB, Storage: 288/967 GB, 264 procs, 47.08h up
<valorie> amazing machine really
<soee> nice :)
<valorie> son's "old" gaming laptop which I bought Saturday
<soee> you can compile stuff on it so fast now :D
<clivejo> you bought it?
<valorie> I think he paid almost 2K for it, I paid $350
<valorie> quite a bargain
<sick_rimmit> Yes, nice machine
<clivejo> LOL not only do I give my mother my old stuff I have to do customer support for it as well!
<valorie> the S key is a bit worn.....
<valorie> that's it
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: rofl
<valorie> he's given me many a computer
<valorie> but right now he's unemployed
 * soee says again that Plasma 5.6 is soooo smooooth
<clivejo> yippeeee
<valorie> new job perhaps starting soon, but I think his savings is a bit thinner than it was
<clivejo> but do test 5.6.3 out
<clivejo> more eyes on it the better :)
<soee> ok i need some light on one thing
<mamarley> soee: I don't see any FTBFSs.  The only red thing is krunner, which is still at 5.21, indicating that 5.22 has not yet been uploaded.
<valorie> ok, yy upgrade underway
<valorie> this thing is so dang fast I can't believe it
<soee> mamarley: ok
<clivejo> stop teasing!
<soee> hihi
<clivejo> mamarley: krunner doesnt seem to be on depot in the correct place
<soee> mamarley: btw. you never had this screen blinking issue ?
<clivejo> anyone know why this is failing - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdelibs4support/13/consoleFull
<valorie> and restarting
<mamarley> soee: Nope, I do not own or administrate any systems with Intel graphics and DisplayPort monitors.
<soee> mamarley: i see
<clivejo> any word on getting the wiki login loop fixed?
<clivejo> we NEED documentation
<clivejo> no point in having it locked away on KDE notes
<clivejo> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<shadeslayer> anyone worked with filterdiff extensively?
<shadeslayer> I need to figure out how to make it ignore new files
<shadeslayer> though I presume I'll have to patch filterdiff at this point really
<valorie> hmmm, xenial was working with my setup, but YY is giving me a fit
<valorie> I put the ISOs I'm seeding on a Data partition next to Win10, to give me some space on /home which is on the SSD
<valorie> now ktorrent is warning that it isn't mounted
<valorie> ah, son is helping via telegram, sorry for the noise
<clivejo> valorie: just upgrade xenial to yakkety
<clivejo> sed the source file
<valorie> I did that
<valorie> it's when I restarted I got the problem
<valorie> but I think I've fixed
<clivejo> what was the problem?
<valorie> my data partition is no longer auto-mounting
<valorie> I think I fixed in /etc/fstab
<valorie> now trying to mount it
<clivejo> soee: you busy?
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: ping
<valorie> restarting
<valorie> fixxored
<valorie> had to restart though
<soee> clivejo: sup?
<clivejo> can you find the LP bug for the VPN bug ovidiuflorin was talking about earlier
<valorie> is sudo apt full-upgrade now working, or do we have to go back to dist-upgrade as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/U%2B1/common-problems says?
<soee> !bug 362847
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #362847 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/362847). The error has been logged
<valorie> hmmm, 
<valorie> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<valorie>   kactivities kde-spectacle libkf5screen6 libkwinglutils7
<valorie> I guess I can add them back.....
<soee> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362847362847
<ubottu> Error: kde bug 362847362847 not found
<soee> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362847
<ubottu> KDE bug 362847 in general "Cannot create any VPN connection" [Grave,Resolved: duplicate]
<soee> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362141
<ubottu> KDE bug 362141 in general "Can not fully create or edit Connection" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<valorie> ok, it's upgrading
 * valorie goes to the hardware store
<soee> valorie: kde-spectacle is fixed for xenial
<soee> you are on YY ?
<soee> if so it will be working with apps 16.04 i think (kde-spectacle)
<soee> and kactivities were replaed by different package
<clivejo> soee: is it not on LP?
<soee> probably no
<clivejo> humm
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: ping
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin @ovidiuflorin yofel: I patched networkmanager-qt with that commit we talked about eariler and uploaded to my Xenial PPA ( https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/ )
<clivejo> Im not sure it that will just work, maybe plasma-nm needs to be no change rebuild for it to work?
<clivejo> if you guys can test it and let me know
<claydoh> in Plasma-discover, what is read or indexed to determine what programs show? quite a few things do not show via search
<clivejo> claydoh: I think it uses appstream
<claydoh> yeah but what is it using to filter out what it does NOT show?
<clivejo> probably if or if not the program has appstream data
<claydoh> krita doesn't show, but is found using appstreamcli
<claydoh> for one example
<claydoh> tho another, kmymoney does  not show in either discover or appstreamcli
<claydoh> so it is likely both missing data and bugs in discover (already reported)
<clivejo> sorry, I dont know
<claydoh> konversation does not show up there either, even though it is installed
<clivejo> I just heard yofel talking about packages missing appstream data so couldnt be found in discover
 * claydoh is seeing some feedback on this, originally thought it was just the normal non-gui stuff b eing filtered out
<clivejo> <claydoh> soee_: the guy was looking for it, and it does not show up in either ubuntu's software center or in Discover
<clivejo> <yofel> and if it doesn't show up that's missing appstream data
<clivejo> Ill have to learn it too
<clivejo> but not tonight
 * clivejo kicks kio
<valorie> looks like my upgrade went fine!
<clivejo> you sound surprised!
<valorie> I guess I have to restart again to seem the new plasma
<valorie> but what was the new grub screen or so to test?
<valorie> only surprised because I wasn't here to watch it
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I don't like doing upgrades unattended, but my husband was most insistent
<clivejo> apt install plymouth-theme-breeze
<clivejo> and reboot
<clivejo> should see the new theme
<valorie> done, rebooting
 * clivejo is sick of waiting on LP publisher
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Why not sleeping?
<clivejo> stupid flashing green cog
<clivejo> I will
<clivejo> just want to poke FW5.22 when kio gets published
<clivejo> lots of builds waiting on it
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> looks like Ill have to build it again
<clivejo> new symbols
<valorie> that lil plasma screen is lovely
<clivejo> be nicer with Kubuntu 16.10 on it :)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :)
<valorie> and although this is the fastest-booting machine I've ever used, I think the newest plasma is even faster than 5.5.5
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> It is. It was much optimised.
<valorie> when the backports to xenial is done, I'll update the travel laptop too
<valorie> I have one XX now, and two YY
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Wee nice. Places to test new stuff ;)
<valorie> question is, should I remove plasma-staging now that I've upgraded?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Frameworks 5.22 and Plasma 5.6.4 are just around the corner.
<valorie> I think I'll remove and re-add when I want to test again
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> And Scarlett maybe will finish apps some time soon :)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> This combination of software will be epic in Kubuntu :)
<clivejo> yes, always remove when done
<clivejo> we sometime push test to those PPA's and you DO NOT want those!
<clivejo> anyways, Im off to bed
<clivejo> kio is driving me nuts
<clivejo> night
<valorie> niters clivejo
<valorie> sweet dreams
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-10
<popey> hello - does anyone recognise this person from the Kubuntu commnuity? https://launchpad.net/~k-abraham ?
<valorie> popey: looks brand new -- they have not checked in here that I know of
<popey> thanks valorie 
<valorie> devels -- Notes finally got fixed, so I grabbed our packaging notes and began to massage them into something at https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging#Getting_Started
<valorie> looks like crap, and half of it will have to be moved elsewhere or just removed
<valorie> but it's started
<valorie> niters
<mparillo> New Plasma and Frameworks are available in staging (not landing), correct? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<mparillo> And that is for YY or XX?
<soee> mparillo: yes
<mparillo> as well as yes to both yy and xx?
<soee> mparillo: yes
<clivejo> what is Qt5TextToSpeech and where can I get it?
<soee> it is mentioned in this old post http://www.aegiap.eu/kdeblog/2015/08/kdepim-5-0/
<soee> KDE pim 5.0 - Add support for texttospeech based on Qt5TextToSpeech (which is not release yet).
<soee> clivejo: [11:53] <Riddell> soee: something that hasn't been released yet I think
<yofel> there are components that've optionally required that for the last 2 years or so
<yofel> but nobody ever makes a release for it
<soee> [11:54] <Riddell> https://wiki.qt.io/QtSpeech
<yofel> so, /ignore IMO
<yofel> or feel free to package a snapshot if you think it's useful
<clivejo> seems to be for notifications, just thought it would be handy is they could be spoken!
<soee> rather spooky :D
<clivejo> could be useful for some people
<soee> and is some cases retardet when it would read the same text 3 times :D 
 * soee needs to file a bug ..
<clivejo> its your language soee!!
<soee> :(
<soee> clivejo: i see F 5.22 almost ready :)
<clivejo> maybe its like certain Iriish accents where you repeat yourself
<clivejo> to be sure, be sure, be sure
<soee> i asked about it on #plasma but had not response, so i better file a bug
<clivejo> yofel: did you see my question about networkmanager-qt last night?
 * clivejo is getting a bit sick of FW
<clivejo> lots of merge marker left in stuff for some reason
<clivejo> and no i386 support
<clivejo> is there any way to put KCI into an interactive mode where it will build my packages first?
<clivejo> I dont see the point in building packages that are going to fail :/
<soee> that i do not know :/
<yofel> no, and now's lunch, bbl
<yofel> I see it in the log, just didn't read it
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> need to grab kwallet v5.22.0-rc2 from depot 
<clivejo> yofel: do I call the package the same ie 5.22.0-rc2 ?
<yofel> clivejo: you call it 5.22.0a
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> cant find it anyways
<yofel> or I guess +rc2 would work, but 'a' is what we usually did
<yofel> sucks as the scripts can't handle that
 * yofel sees symbol failures in plasma-framework
<yofel> I don't want to do this anymore -.-
<clivejo> yofel: Ive just fixed those in yakkety_archive
<yofel> they're ok to remove?
 * yofel didn't really look at them
<clivejo> it was merged with debian and full of merge markers
<yofel> how did that cause missing symbols?
<clivejo> sorry, maybe we talking about something different
<clivejo> Im working on FW5.22
<yofel> I'm talking about the MISSING symbols
<clivejo> why am I getting emails about " Alessia's birthday"
<yofel> SPAM?
<clivejo> seems like a full blown conversation
<clivejo>  this coming Wednesday (May 11th) will be Alessia’s birthday and she would love to bring to school some muffins to celebrate with her classmates.
<clivejo> Is it possible? Do you prefer Alessia will bring the sweets by herself or could I come to take some pictures too?
<clivejo> …and at what time should I come?
<yofel> dunno
<yofel> ah, symbols are fine, o k
<clivejo> isnt this the girl that asked for stickers?
<yofel> oh right, there was that
<clivejo> Im gonna delete it
<clivejo> Ive no interest in cupcakes!
<clivejo> yofel: can you scan over http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.22.0_yakkety.html
<yofel> looks green?
<clivejo> kwayland is still messing about, and Im trying to fix it
<clivejo> but are the orange ok to ignore
<yofel> kfilemetadata and kwayland need fixing
<yofel> and kactivities needs paying attention
<yofel> the rest is ~ok
<yofel> the manpage stuff should maybe be looked at
<yofel> as in: where to file bugs
<clivejo> kwayland and kfilemetadata should be fixed when the pakages build
<soee> \o/
<clivejo> whats wrong with kactivities?
<clivejo> Im seeing Cmake warnings, but dunno how I can fix them
<clivejo> but it seems to be building and installing ok
<yofel> clivejo: it's the big warning that updating just kactivities frameworks will certainly break your activities
<yofel> so we have yet another frameworks release that's not backwards comatible
<yofel> I don't want to do this anymore
<soee> thy are not ?
<yofel> soee: well, you do remember how your activities worked when you installed frameworksk for the first time?
<soee> yofel: i do not ;/
<yofel> hm, might've been someone else then
<soee> yofel: but what Frameworsk version are you talking about - the very first or current ?
<yofel> both
<soee> at first activities didn't work to well
<soee> now almost all works fine except the bug with switching them
<yofel> right, but you're on plasma 5.6 too
<soee> yofel: but why this one is the problem [13:16] <yofel> so we have yet another frameworks release that's not backwards comatible ?
<yofel> because technically, kde is marketing frameworks, plasma and apps as 3 distinct components, and we are packaging them like that
<yofel> when in fact, there's cross-dependencies, side-effects and compatibility issues all over the place
<yofel> which makes our life harder than it needs to be
 * yofel wants the KDE SC back
<yofel> that was EASY
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> yofel:  was me had the activities stop working
<clivejo> kactivitymanagerd is now part of plasma, which I packaged in 5.6.3
<clivejo> but where is kactivities-workspace
<yofel> yay, the wiki lost my developer application
<yofel> I think I'll move back to tanglu development. Unlike ubuntu that's actually fun
<soee> tanglu is so outdated with their packages it seems
<yofel> yes, because ximion is working on appstream and whatever the limba successor is, and I'm working on kubuntu
<yofel> it wouldn't be so outdated if someone would actually be doing something
<soee> ;)
<mamarley> For what it is worth, I hope you stay.  Kubuntu is already short on people and I'm not sure it could survive without you.
<yofel> I guess so, but doing stuff out of obligation is not particulary fun, esp. as I'm doing this for free. And holding the senior dev position here has mostly been a frustration loop lately
<yofel> spending time on other things has improved my mood a bit, but any time I work here it goes down far faster then it goes up
<mamarley> I maintain 10 Kubuntu systems for myself and various other people, and I have no idea what I would do if Kubuntu wasn't a thing anymore.  The combination of recent KDE packages with recent under-the-hood stuff and plenty of PPAs to fill in the gaps is unmatched as far as I can tell.  I have evaluated several other KDE distros and none of them even come close.
<acheron88> Tried other KDE distos here as well, and nothing else allows me to get what I want for a system with minimum hassle 
<soee> +1
<acheron88> If kubuntu started lagging behind I would be stuck
<mamarley> I mean, I would do fine with something like Arch, but that wouldn't be acceptable for the systems I maintain for other people.  I looked at Fedora, they have recent KDE packages, but either very out-of-date packages or no packages at all for other stuff I use.  I checked OpenSuSE, they have recent KDE packages but their base system is too out-of-date for some of the newer hardware I am supporting.
<mamarley> Kubuntu is just the best KDE distro around.
<acheron88> Yes, tried Arch and it's nicely up to date, but fragile
<acheron88> With a kubuntu/ubuntu/debian system, I know how to bend it to my needs without breaking it
<mamarley> yofel: What are the problems that make you sad?  Maybe there is something we can do about them.
 * soee going for mile and cookies ... :)
<yofel> not sure if you can. Problem is that I'll have to make up my mind what I want to do here. I'm currently holding a position without actually having all the permissions that I would need to actually do the job, which means I spent lots of time with just "paperwork".
<yofel> But as I'm also the only experienced packager here, I'm spending most of my time explaining stuff to people, and running around attaching band-aids in a hundred different places which eats up all my time.
<yofel> So at the end of the day, kde devs make my life hard, which is exponentiated by me missing permissions, and me spending time on stuff that I actually don't have any time for if I wanted to fix the permission issue or improve out workflow
<yofel> I would love to continue working on 16.04 because it's still buggy as hell, but that means that I will completely ignore yakkety and any new kde work until mid-august
<acheron88> rock and hard place then
<mamarley> Might it be possible to use any of the work from the KDE Neon project to help out?
<yofel> sure, we could also just sync frameworks 5.21 from debian experimental, but it looks like our packagers would much rather spend their time on working on it themselves.......
<acheron88> not sure what the internal politics are, but I'm astounded you don't have permissions required
<yofel> acheron88: well, I was always just a side contributor in the past, so I never applied to them. But to apply for them I would need an actual work record in the field - which I don't have because I spend time on other stuff
<mamarley> I'm sure anyone in here would be willing to vouch for you and all the work you did on Xenial.
<yofel> so it's a bit of a chicken and egg problem
<acheron88> I see. 
<mamarley> I definitely would, if my opinion counts for anything.
<yofel> mamarley: the problem is: to appy for motu/core-dev, I would have to do motu/core-dev stuff that is URELATED to kubuntu
<yofel> but I'm spending all my time on kubuntu to not let it fall apart, so there's no time for that
<mamarley> That's dumb.
<yofel> I guess I could apply for motu and at least get enough recommendations for that
<yofel> except that I could still not be a release manager because that requires core-dev
<yofel> but for that I would have to do stuff in 'main'
<mamarley> It is a start, I guess.
<acheron88> It makes sense for a ubuntu flavour that is well resourced
<marco-parillo> soee: Thanks for the tip. I picked an XX vm, and I added staging-plasma. Software Updates running now.
<BluesKaj> well soee, plasma 5.6.3 eventually broke my setup and made it unusable. I'm on my fallback Xenail and after akernel upgrade it's acting up now as well , not having a good day ;/
<marco-parillo> I think I successfully upgraded to Plasma 5.6.3, but I got two errors:  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/ko/LC_MESSAGES/libdiscover.mo', which is also in package libdiscovercommon 5.5.4-0ubuntu1  
<marco-parillo> And trying to overwrite '/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.muon.repo.conf', which is also in package libdiscovercommon 5.5.4-0ubuntu1  
<yofel> please paste the full errors, that doesn't say *what* tried to overwrite them
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo this one? ppa:clivejo/xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> is clivejo around?
<yofel> at least his bouncer is, he was here earlier
<marco-parillo> This is my konsole session trying to update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16346597/ As I said, kinfocenter says I am on 5.6.3, and it looks different and seems to work fine (no immediate problems).
<soee> marco-parillo: what language are you using in the system ?
<BluesKaj> activities working ok, marco-parillo?
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin I am now :)
<marco-parillo> soee: en_US
<marco-parillo> BluesKaj: I can create a new activity, and switch to it using the hamburger. However, there are no activity templates.
<clivejo> ko = korean?
<clivejo> why are KDE install all lanuages alongside the packages?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo is this the one? ppa:clivejo/xenial?
<clivejo> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but it has other stuff in there
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'll add it and test only that one
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo:  right , my actiities were locked and wouldn't launch the linked apps
<clivejo> only install the networkmanager-qt package from it
<clivejo> then disable it
<marco-parillo> BluesKaj: I also was able to switch between activities using meta tab.
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  I tried to , disabling didn't help 
<clivejo> yofel: will plasma-nm need rebuilt?
<yofel> is there a reason for it?
<clivejo> I dont know how that stack works
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo: no such package networkmanager-qt
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> .....
<yofel> and I don't have time to look at it, sorry
<ovidiuflorin> I see it in the ppa on LP
<ovidiuflorin> but apt refuses to locate it
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: that package would be libkf5networkmanagerqt6
<ovidiuflorin> muaaaaa?!
<ovidiuflorin> restarting netowrk manager
<ovidiuflorin> brb
<ovidiuflorin> ok, back
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: it works
<ovidiuflorin> thank you
<ovidiuflorin> :D:D:
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: can you open a LP bug for this
<clivejo> we need to get it SRU
<clivejo> there are a lot of papercuts in Xenial need attention
<ovidiuflorin> ok, what should I say in the bug?
<ovidiuflorin> open the bug on this package?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> networkmanager-qt
<clivejo> say what the problem is
<clivejo> Ive never seen the bug, so I have no idea
<clivejo> something about connecting to VPNS
<ovidiuflorin> to VPN
<ovidiuflorin> any VPN
<clivejo> yeah, well you know more about that side of it
<clivejo> maybe link to the KDE bug, detailing the fix
<clivejo> and Ill attact the patch
<clivejo> Ill then try and get some of the release team guys to help me get the patch into the archive
<clivejo> yofel: did you experience this bug too, with the VPN's?
<yofel> vpns? no. It might solve a different issue I had though
<clivejo> could you try it?
<yofel> not for another 2 hours
<clivejo> no prob
<clivejo> I gotta go do a few things 
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: please post the LP bug in here and ping me when you do
<clivejo> Ill look at it later
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: ping
<ovidiuflorin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanager-qt/+bug/1580229
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1580229 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu) "VPN is broken in Xenial" [Undecided,New]
<clivejo> great, thanks :)
<ovidiuflorin> ;)
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: would you like to follow this path with me?
<clivejo> ie learn how a SRU works and how to do it?
<ovidiuflorin> sure
<ovidiuflorin> can we use BBB?
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: heres a bit of info for a start - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<clivejo> and I catch up with you later
<soee> uhm
<soee> https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-16.04.1.php
<marco-parillo> Does anybody running Plasma 5.6.3 auto-hide the panel? I thought it was working, and I was playing with Activities, and now it looks as if the windows think it is auto-hidden, but the panel is always on top, because the bottom of the windows are hidden..
 * sgclark runs applications
<soee> marco-parillo: i think i had similar issue and it was due to some configuration
<soee> test it on fresh account maybe
<soee> sgclark: 16.04.1 
<soee> ?
<sgclark> sure I have already been working on 16.04.0
<sgclark> and sorry about your frustrations yofel, I am afraid it will only get worse when my internship starts
<soee> will it work if not all 16.04 were packed yet ?
<sgclark> yes
<soee> cool :)
<yofel> depends. Less people working on packaging means my review-queue fills slower. So yes, you'll be missed - but not completely :P
<yofel> and you concentrate on your internship. We can figure things out after that
<soee> so the status is: we have 16.04.x apps to finish + backport, Plasma 5.6.4 to finish and backport (5.6.3 already done) and Frameworks 5.22 to backport 
<soee> what takes longer: fixing package or waiting till it build and check if it was fine ?
<yofel> latter
<yofel> most of the time
<yofel> if you build locally, ccache helps. On LP you just have to wait
<soee> can't we have do it on some own nice VPS ?
<yofel> unless you spend a lot of money on it, you're probably better of waiting for launchpad
<yofel> I can provide containers for people that want it
<yofel> but not everyone likes working over ssh
<yofel> and then there's ssh/gpg key access issues and whatnot
<soee> :<
<soee> what are good specs for uch VPS so the builds go fast?
<yofel> the launchpad builders are actually really powerful, so they beat any "cheap" VPS by far.
<yofel> you could probably beat launchpad with some 8 cores or so. 6 might do it already
<yofel> 4 if you repeatedly build the same thing and use ccache
<soee> well we have here in Poland pretty cheap one but they use OpenVZ so am not sure if we can manimulate system sas we want
<yofel> I'm testing the somewhat new x86 machines from scaleway, they offer you a 6 CPU 8 GiB machine for ~10€/m
<soee> so 6 vcpu x 3.5GHz, 8GB ram, 60 GB sdd pcie 
<yofel> they work reasonably well, but they're still Atom server CPUs
<yofel> which is ok for the price...
<soee> well i have for my one the one i mentioned and works fine :)
<soee> also having smaller one for gitlab
<yofel> yeah, that's a pretty good server for most purposes
<soee> it is ~ 150.00 €/y
<soee> but if you have 2 items you have 10% discount on each
<soee> and  10+ 15%
<soee> after 1 year also discount
<yofel> sweet. I guess the only thing I don't like is OpenVZ. Yes, it does the job for most purposes, but I constantly run into situations where the system doesn't behave how I want. So I'm trying to stay away from that lately
<soee> :) i have it for 2 months so far, i used debian on it and works fine
<soee> last month with 1 time payment ~ 72 € they increased my mid plan to the highest i mentioned but staing on the lower one pricing :)
<yofel> :D
<soee> so atm. it costs me ~ 75 €/y without discounts
<yofel> FWIW. I would really like to see if we could replace LP with our own build system for KCI. Jenkins spends >50% of the job time just waiting on the launchpad publisher (that's why the bot always prints results in batches)
<yofel> oh, now that's cheap. lucky you ;P
<soee> :D
<soee> hmm, after 1 year renew has 20% discount, 2 years 25%, 3 years 30% :)
<yofel> that makes sense as you probably won't get the hardware replaced. Otherwise you end up changing contracts to get a reasonable price again
<soee> so for example, you have 2 vps = 10% discount for each, after 1 year you have +20% discount and if you renew for next year + 20% 
<soee> = 50% :)
<yofel> which is a PITA
<marco-parillo> soee: I created a new user (for some reason creating one without a password did not work for me), and yes, the auto-hide panel does not seem to work.
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: someone else reported that error "'gateway-ping-timeout' of type 'guint'" for something
<yofel> clivejo: nmqt works, thanks
<yofel> that happens when editing any network connection, so you don't need a vpn for the testcase
<clivejo> yofel: does this diff look ok to you - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/258690910/networkmanager-qt_5.18.0-0ubuntu2_5.18.0-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04~ppa1.diff.gz
<clivejo> should I drop the ppa build info from the version number before I submit it?
<yofel> the version has to be ubuntu1.1
<clivejo> well I need to fill in the LP bug number anys
<yofel> no, wait
<yofel> yes, 1.1
<yofel> In the changelog please add "Add" before "Upstream"
<yofel> in the patch, remove lines 3-8
<yofel> and after you add the bug #, it should be fine
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: so my bug report is no good?
<yofel> the bug is ok in itself, just needs a description rewrite for the SRU
<yofel> hm, lp 1577923 sounds like a dup
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569674 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1577923 [Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1569674
<yofel> ok, I didn't look that close :D
<yofel> hm, that also complains about the guint value
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: mind if I fold your bug into the other one?
<ovidiuflorin> not at all
<yofel> thanks
 * ovidiuflorin is drooling over http://www.amazon.com/SawStop-PCS31230-TGP252-Professional-Assembly-Extension/dp/B005HPWE5W?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&redirect=true&ref_=s9_simh_gw_g469_i5_r
 * yofel wouldn't have a use for it, but nice indeed
<yofel> clivejo: please change the bug in the changelog to 1569674
<yofel> clivejo: I copied over the SRU description, updated the status and added the xenial task
<yofel> can you give me a debdiff for yakkety so I can get that uploaded?
<soee> clivejo: will you backport 5.22 ?
<yofel> or you do the git tagging yourself, but that's a bit tricky
<tazz> hello yofel long time no see. :) How are you?
<yofel> tazz: well enough
<yofel> long time no see indeed :)
<soee> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.6.4.php
<clivejo> soee: Im reaching for my trout!
<clivejo> yofel: isnt the patch in 5.22?
<yofel> clivejo: no SRU before the fix isn't in yakkety-release, so 5.22 doesn't help
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> or well, it would help, if you find someone to upload it
<yofel> I can't
<clivejo> so it becomes ubuntu2 in YY?
<yofel> so it's faster to just upload the same fix to both
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> but 1.1 in a distro out the door
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/258843923/networkmanager-qt_5.18.0-0ubuntu1_5.18.0-0ubuntu1.1.diff.gz
<clivejo> that look better?
<yofel> s/Closes LP: #1569674/(LP: #1569674)/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569674 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1569674
<clivejo> grrrrr
<yofel> and you dropped the exended description from the patch, which was fine
<yofel> instead remove the '---'
<yofel> *extended
<clivejo> you said to drop lines 3-8?
<yofel> you removed 2-7
<clivejo> oh, that diff is different to the one I have locally
<yofel> just pastebin a debdiff
<clivejo> I hate LP debdiff
<yofel> man debdiff?
<clivejo> its comparing it to a test upload I deleted
<yofel> yes, just do it locally...
 * clivejo cries
<clivejo> why does KDE Paste always password protect my pastes
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/ploko8ggt
<clivejo> 3rd time lucky
<yofel> clivejo: https://paste.kde.org/pbqzrzfwd
<clivejo> line 7, should there be a leading space?
<yofel> doesn't need to be
<clivejo> I removed it
<yofel> ah hm, c&p somehow added that
<clivejo> nano colours the diff, and it didnt look right :P
<clivejo> yofel: is it always this difficult to make fixes?
<clivejo> just seems so unreasonable difficult :/
<yofel> not if you get it right on the first try
<yofel> but the archive admins are rather pedantic, that's why I'm so nitpicky here
<yofel> but yes, the SRU procedure is a bit verbose regarding steps and paperwork. So that regressions are as unlikely as possible
<clivejo> but surely the original bug is a regression :/
<yofel> yes 'regression-release', 'regression-update' counts as worse
<clivejo> ok I uploaded to a clean PPA - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/frameworks/+packages
<clivejo> hopefully get a decent debdiff on that
<yofel> really, please pastebin me a debdiff yourself
<yofel> so that you learn how to do that when someone else asks you for it
<yofel> and I mean *without* launchpad
<clivejo> I know how to do it, but its just should a LONG process!
<yofel> running a command is a long process o.O?
<clivejo> have to get the original source again
<yofel> huh, what did you start with in the first place?
<yofel> the original dsc should still be there, no?
<clivejo> I dget the dsc file from xenial archive
<yofel> right, so use that?
<clivejo> unpack the .orig and .debian
<clivejo> Ive deleted them since
<yofel> well, don't do that ^^
<yofel> and did you unpack them by hand? dpkg-source does that
<clivejo> see I do stuff the long and hard way
<clivejo> how would you do it?
<yofel> let me try
<clivejo> share your wisdom almighty yofel!
<yofel> "pull-lp-source networkmanager-qt xenial"
<yofel> then would come updating the package, debuild -S, then debdiff old.dsc new.dsc and I have a debdiff
<yofel> or I would work on git, but with uscan broken I would still do pull-lp-source inside build-area so gbp works
 * clivejo creates a new kate file
<clivejo> Pearls_Of_Wisdom.txt
<yofel> lol
<clivejo> where is that script coming from?
<clivejo> dev-tools?
<yofel> ubuntu-dev-tools
<clivejo> the pul-lp-source
<yofel> there's also a pull-ppa-source in kubuntu-dev-tools, which is also handy
<clivejo> ok, so I used that and got the source and its unpacked it for me :)
<clivejo> like magic
<yofel> that's the point :P
<yofel> it really just downloads and run dpkg-source -x
<yofel> *runs
<clivejo> but me didnt know this!
<clivejo> Ive been doing it all manually
<clivejo> like an idiot!
<yofel> well, good that we fixed that then
<clivejo> so would you create two folders, orig and new?
<clivejo> to keep them seperate?
<yofel> no, I only use one unpacked source. You just have to be careful to not run debuild without changing the version
<yofel> debdiff only needs the dsc's and unpacks the relevant versions internally again
<clivejo> ok I but the archive source into a folder called orig
<clivejo> run debdiff on them https://paste.kde.org/pi9hns9xu
<clivejo> BTW: regarding symbols, I wget the buildlogs, gzip -d them and run batchpatch
<yofel> the "Closes" is unnecessary (that's the debian syntax), but I can work with that
<clivejo> is there a magic way?
<yofel> hm, there was this kubuntu-update-symbols script in kubuntu-dev-tools, but I believe that only works on the primary archive
<yofel> I usually do it the same as you
<yofel> clivejo: I'll upload the same thing to yakkety
<soee> yofel: hard hard it would be to have own infrastructure that builds stuff for us and than when it builds fine upload it to launchpad for final build ?
<yofel> somewhat tricky as you need a buildsystem. debile is fairly easy to use (runs buildd.tanglu.org) and aptly a pretty nice backend (used by neon)
<yofel> but LP does the job rather well and we get it for free
<yofel> for the CI it *might* make sense, but there we should see first if waiting for the publisher is really necessary
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.5.5: X/archive, Plasma 5.6.3 Y+X/STAGING -- Apps 15.12.3: X/archive, Apps 16.04 Y/WIP -- FW 5.18: X/archive, FW 5.22 Y/WIP 5.21 /STAGING| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<yofel> bah, NM in yakkety seems to have lost wimax support
<yofel> or maybe those are just lost private symbols..
<soee> :)
<clivejo> soee: thats not good !
<IrcsomeBot> sgclark2 was removed by: sgclark2
<clivejo> so how would you apply a patch?
<clivejo> say from a KDE diff
 * clivejo is having to find another one and copy it
<clivejo> Jonathan spoke of a way of importing a diff using quilt
<clivejo> but at the time it was WAY over my head
<yofel> kubuntu-update-symbols actually works, nice
 * yofel hasn't used that in years :D
<clivejo> kubuntu dev tools?
<clivejo> must look into that
<yofel> useless for ppa's - though one could add that
<yofel> did you ever get your gpg-agent fixed?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> had to set the path manually
<clivejo> I dunno what changed or happened it it
<clivejo> just stopped working one day
<yofel> which path?
<yofel> I had probably the same thing happen to me, and it looks like the new agent only works with gpg2
<clivejo> GPG_AGENT_INFO was blank
<yofel> ah, set that to the socket in .gnugp?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> export GPG_AGENT_INFO="/home/clivejo/.gnupg/S.gpg-agent:0:1"
<yofel> need to try that
<clivejo> the agent was starting fine
<clivejo> but debsign wasnt connecting to it
<yofel> right, setting DEBSIGN_PROGRAM=gpg2 fixed it for me, but gbp seems to require 'gpg' for the tag signature which is annoying
<clivejo> so added that line to my profile and its working again
<clivejo> and Im strengthened my key and changed my email, so some good came of it all!
<clivejo> regarding the SRU, whats the next step?
<yofel> works, thanks :)
<clivejo> I think thats a bug somewhere
<clivejo> cause it used to work fine, then all of a sudden boom
<clivejo> drove me insane for a couple of weeks!
<clivejo> thankfully someone here pasted me the contents of their GPG_AGENT_INFO and it clicked what was wrong
<clivejo> even managed to get my new key working in Kmail too :)
<yofel> it's not a bug, it's deprecated behavior. A bit strange as a bunch of things still rely on gpg v1
<clivejo> if only I could send emails via kubuntu.org
<clivejo> we should setup a Kolab server for kubuntu.org :P
<yofel> clivejo: https://www.gnupg.org/faq/whats-new-in-2.1.html#autostart
<yofel> that depends whether your provider allows emails from different sender (IIRC gmail does, mine doesn't)
<yofel> so my kubuntu.org address is mostly just a spam magnet
<clivejo> about birthdays and cupcakes!
<clivejo> yofel: so this debdiff, will I attach it to the LP bug?
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/pl9kjohpt
<yofel> if you need a sponsor, yes. Then you subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug so it ends up in the sponsorship queue (linked in #ubuntu-motu topic)
<yofel> in this case, I already uploaded it
<clivejo> to xenial?
<yofel> both
<clivejo> oh, you can do that?
<yofel> well, yakkety a second time already..
<yofel> I can upload what's in the packageset, I cannot approve or accept SRU's
<yofel> you can see in #ubuntu-release that it was put into UNAPPROVED
<clivejo> where do you upload to?
<yofel> I already nominated the bug for xenial (you would've had to ask a bugcontrol memeber or developer to do that - in this case: me)
<yofel> 'dput ubuntu ...'
<yofel> what you still have to do, is fill out a working testcase, then subscribe ~ubuntu-sru to the bug
<clivejo> Id get a permission error?
<yofel> you would get an upload rejected mail
<yofel> when are you applying for ~kubuntu-dev? ^^
<yofel> well ok, maybe not just yet
<clivejo> I dont actually have a test case, ovidiuflorin and you are my guinea pigs :P
<soee> Scarlett left for good ?
<yofel> you need one though
<ovidiuflorin> oink
<yofel> we need a state that's reproducably known broken, and a state that's reproducably known good
<clivejo> I can see this is going to be one of my downfalls
<yofel> for me, I got the error when editing the Manual IPv4 settings for a connection
<yofel> you *should* be able to do that
 * clivejo is terribly bad at writing thoughts and communicating ideas via text
<yofel> no need for thoughts. Testcase is a step-by-step guide on how to verify that the bug is fixed
<clivejo> test case doesnt work, apply patch, it works
<clivejo> magic
<yofel> like: create a manual connection, set setting FOO, see error, install package from proposed, try setting it again, it works
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: could you write that?
<clivejo> tell us how you found the bug
<clivejo> 1) Turn on my computer 2) Type in my Kubuntu login 3) Make a cup of coffee
<yofel> it doesn't need to be long, see e.g. lp 1556540 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556540 in kamera (Ubuntu Xenial) "System Settings->Digital Kamera Error occurred leaving orphaned control module" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556540
<clivejo> so how do you find out about these bugs?
<yofel> I'm subscribed to our bug ML?
<clivejo> this one was because ovidiuflorin was really upset and asked for help here
<yofel> although I only really pay attention to the NEW messages. Too many mails
<yofel> the original bug was on the ML too, but nobody noticed it
<clivejo> cause reading that LP bug, its been going on a while
<yofel> right, we would need some bug triagers that actually pay attention to it and filter it. But nobody does that, so what bugs get noticed depends on $developer_mood_of_the_day
<yofel> or people throwing one into our face
<clivejo> like ovidiuflorin did!
<yofel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-bugs is the ML
<clivejo> how long will it be before that patch gets into the archive then?
<yofel> dunno, kamera has been sitting in unapproved for over a week already
<clivejo> I thought LP was supposed to make this all easier
<yofel> it makes managing it easier, this is a human resources issue
<clivejo> ie triagers poke the people who can fix it
<yofel> sure, I would be fine with a triager assigning a valid bug to me
<yofel> again, nobody does that
<clivejo> theres a comment on there #5 I think seems to suggest they go to gnome for support :/
<ovidiuflorin> do I still need to write the test case?
<yofel> heh, #ubuntu-bugs has been in a near-death state for years... *sigh*
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: yes
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: yes please, you have first hand experience of the bug
<yofel> clivejo: users will go for a workaround that works
<ovidiuflorin> I'll make a notepad and ask you guys for feedback
<yofel> meh, now I get a merge conflict in the symbols -.-
<clivejo> symbols for what?
<clivejo> YY?
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: have you used open365.io?
<yofel> yes, because I refreshed with 5.18 and you did with 5.21
<yofel> well, I fixed it anyway
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: I tried it
<clivejo> mine should be 5.22
<clivejo> scarlett did 5.21
<ovidiuflorin> https://notes.kde.org/p/a8eCbB2KxA
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: yofel ^
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: I think 'any connection' would do it, not only VPN - or does it only happen with vpn for you?
<ovidiuflorin> name yourself 
<ovidiuflorin> yofel: I'm typing that now
<yofel> ack
<yofel> ok, built fine with yakkety, so that's done
<clivejo> do you have to reverse the git for yakkety?
<clivejo> or just add the ubuntu2 changelog entry?
<yofel> I create a branch from the last tag, commit and tag that, then merge it into archive
<ovidiuflorin> done
<ovidiuflorin> is that good?
<yofel> good for me, thanks
<clivejo> copy that into the bug?
<clivejo> Im on wired connection and never hit that bug :/
<ovidiuflorin> in the description or in a comment?
<clivejo> description under [testcase] tag
<ovidiuflorin> ok
<ovidiuflorin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanager-qt/+bug/1569674 
<ovidiuflorin> done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569674 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,In progress]
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> thats why activities wouldnt work!
<clivejo> duh
<ovidiuflorin> what?
<yofel> someone still needs to subscribe ~ubuntu-sru, don't forget that!
<clivejo> done
<yofel> ok, we're done for now
<clivejo> just wait?
<yofel> for now yes. If there's no reaction, poke the sru folks after a couple days
 * clivejo hugs sgclark
<clivejo> so somewhere along the line qml-module-org-kde-activities got removed from my YY+Plasma5.6.3 and thats why activities werent working
<clivejo> installed them and its working again
<yofel> you might want to make sure something depends on it
<clivejo> I think it was my fault
<clivejo> I was doing tests!
<clivejo> to see what packages pulled in stuff
<nomen> hmm I just saw that post on planet kde http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2016/kubuntu-farewell-my-friends/ what does this mean?
<sgclark> My services are no longer required. I am moving on with life.
<clivejo> anyone using Plasma 5.6.3 having problems connecting to KDE Connect?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Since 5.5.5 I thing I had to ping my device to get it connected
<clivejo> I had to add it by IP
<clivejo> but its not working
<clivejo> wondering if its a network issue
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Strange
<clivejo> my wifi seems to keep disconnecting at random too
<clivejo> my laptop is on one subnet 192.168.1.* and phone is on the wifi network which is on 192.168.2.*
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> With 5.6.3 and Frameworks 5.21 I had strange issue with steam when my desktop elements almost stops to response and there are often problems with windows and panel shadows.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I think steam does something strange here, though it worked fine on 5.5
 * clivejo think one of the routers is playing up
<clivejo> and my VOIP gateway is on that subnet too :/
<clivejo> hummm
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm out for tonight...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> My dog just had a seizure
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> We're discussing...  The future...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> It's going to be a long night and day following
<clivejo> wow
<clivejo> what age is the dog?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Almost 2
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Almost 2 years
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> sorry to hear that :( 
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> (Photo, 1280x856) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aqZLQD06/file_16.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> And he went blind... In the past 3 months
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> He's always in panic
<clivejo> Ive seen you with him on cam
<clivejo> any idea what happened?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> He's my kid...
<clivejo> a stroke or something?
<clivejo> yeah, my pup is my kid too!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Those f...ing breeders... Inbreeding
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> That's the short story
<clivejo> so sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> He also has a sensitive digestive system... Can barely eat something
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Just chicken without any spices and some sensitive dog food...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> The problem now is to keep the wife calm...
<clivejo> my pup seems to eat everything!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> That's a normal dog
<clivejo> hes burst every football Ive got him within about an hour!
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Clivejo will you stage 5.6.4?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Let us get fw5.22 finished first!
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> They are not?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> What is missing?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Need tested
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I think my router is fecked
<mamarley> clivejo: I can install FW5.22 on my VM to test.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> What happened to router?  :/
<clivejo> dunno
<clivejo> been acting up recently
<clivejo> mamarley: please, if its not an install thats important to you#
<clivejo> just to see if they install without errors
<mamarley> It's a throwaway VM.  If it gets screwed up, I can just nuke it.
<clivejo> @marcinsagol I have a large network to connect up the farm etc
<clivejo> the router that provides wifi to my house is misbehaving
<mamarley> clivejo: It installs fine by the way.  I am about to reboot and see what happens.
<clivejo> mamarley: where from?
<clivejo> staging-frameworks?
<mamarley> clivejo: Yes, staging-frameworks for Yakkety.
<mamarley> This VM is crazy fast.  I think its hard disk must be cached in RAM.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> On your PC or what is it?
<mamarley> Yes, it is a KVM VM running on my laptop.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I see ;)
<mamarley> clivejo: Plasma starts and runs and dolphin, konsole, and Quassel all work. :)
<mamarley> (I am chatting from Quassel in the VM right now. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Lol that doesn't fill me with much confidence
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I'll try to install YY in VB, maybe installer has been fixed in daily.
<mamarley> clivejo: It is just a VM, it is not equipped for my usual workflows.  If you backport it to Xenial, I can do more thorough testing. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I think we can't much rest it - only frameworks.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> :p
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Apps or Plasma use them and then it is wider space for tests.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Until we try building plasma on top and it breaks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And kills kittens
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Nah :)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> But you are an expert :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> You are confusing me with someone else!
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> What tablets do you guys recommend this days?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Something to calm one down
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-11
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> You think by changing topic it will get done faster ?!?
<clivejo> mamarley: so how did the FW5.22 installation go?
<mamarley> clivejo: It went fine.  The systems seems to function fine.  I launched several applications and played around with them without any apparent problems.
<mamarley> Good job :)
<clivejo> Im still fighting with this router
<clivejo> stopped working over night
<clivejo> I was using it on my laptop fine last night, but when my phone connects it says internet not connected and disconnects
<clivejo> how do you remove just one icon from the panel?
<clivejo> I keep dragging and dropping the  browser and creating a permanant shortcut
<mamarley> The way with which I am familiar is to unlock the panel, mouse over the undesired icon, and click the "X" on the popup that appears.
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> have to click the hamburger menu and put it into edit mode
<soee> mamarley: activities work fine on 5.22 ?
<clivejo> LOL Ive removed the entire panel numberous time to get rid of it!
<mamarley> soee: I don't use activities and don't know how to test them.
<soee> clivejo: ... :D
<clivejo> looks like the networkmanager-qt got some movement
<clivejo> patch has made it into yakkety
<mamarley> Is there anything else to be done before FW5.22 can be backported to Xenial?
<clivejo> mamarley: there are some major changes to the way things are structured
<mamarley> Between 5.21 and 5.22?
<clivejo> It looks like FW and Plasma will have to be shipped together otherwise there will be major breakage
<clivejo> KDE have moved stuff about
<mamarley> Ah, I see where you rebuilt Plasma in the staging-frameworks PPA too.  I didn't notice that when I upgraded the VM.
<clivejo> split packages up, new ones going into FW
<mamarley> Oh wait, I was actually looking at staging-plasma.
<clivejo> I havent rebuilt Plasma on FW5.22
<clivejo> there was a release about kwallet needing to be respun due to a regression
<clivejo> Im basically waiting on that (i cant find the respun tarball)
<mamarley> Yeah, sorry, I was looking at staging-plasma, not staging-frameworks.  Clicked the wrong link.
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> they have named it the same!
<clivejo> I was looking for kwallet v5.22.0-rc2
<clivejo> duh!
<sitter> tarball names do not change until tarballs go public
<clivejo> ah, I didnt know that!
<clivejo> thanks sitter
<clivejo> sitter: how is Jon?
<clivejo> he back to work?
<sitter> clivejo: still alive ^^
<clivejo> sore I bet
<clivejo> sitter: whats going on with translations, are they being shipped with the actual packages now?
<soee> Italian Military to Save Up to 29 Million Euro by Migrating to LibreOffice :)
<sitter> clivejo: frameworks/plasma always shipped translations in the package
<sitter> I do not have the faintest idea why apps doesn't
<clivejo> very strange why they shipping them in two packages
<soee> bleh, Nextbuttons still does not work in installer
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> wgrant: FYI archive.ubuntu has /ubuntu/ ad infinitum http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ :)
<sitter> wgrant: [14:06] <bshah> after http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ ubuntu disappears
<bshah> xD
<sitter> I find it suspicious that you actually tried that :P
<bshah> and then it have http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/Archive-Update-in-Progress-ubuntu-economy
<bshah> which have 0
<bshah> xD
<sitter> that's a transient file I think, 404s now
<bshah> no.. is crazy..
<bshah> shows up once and gives 404 other times
<bshah> :P
<mgraesslin> hey, did you disable drkonqi in favor of apport in the 16.04 release?
<acheron88> That's a shame :( http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2016/kubuntu-farewell-my-friends/
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  is there a fix for activities in plasma 5.6.3 ,? I had to revert to 5.5.5 
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Anyone using YY and plasma 5.6.3 done a system upgrade today?
<soee> mamarley: ^ ?
<mamarley> clivejo: Yeah, I upgraded earlier this morning on Yakkety with both FW5.22 and Plasma 5.6.3.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I think I had a kernel upgrade and I'm not able to get login screen
<soee> Cliv what kernel are you running now ? 4.6 ?
<mamarley> Hmm, let me try it again.
<mamarley> Oops, I just remembered that I can't remotely access the laptop with the VM due to a network configuration thing I was testing.  It will have to wait until later, sorry.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yup seems to be the kernel
<clivejo> soee:  on 4.4.0-21-generic now, but wont load Nvidia driver in 4.4.0-22-generic
<mamarley> clivejo: Try reinstalling the NVIDIA driver?  Perhaps it just didn't get compiled for 4.4.0-22 for some reason.
<soee> well 4.4.0-22 works fine for me on Xenial with latest nvidia driver
<clivejo> removing
<clivejo> going for reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> This is something more serious
<soee> oh ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Removed nvidia driver
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And reinstalled
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Can't build the driver
<soee> what?
<mamarley> Which driver version?  What error was made?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And I removed the one for .21
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> So I cant get into my desktop now
<acheron88> 361.42 builds OK here on kernel 4.4.0-22
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I noticed a GCC update
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Kernel package headers not supported
<mamarley> acheron88: Are you on Xenial or Yakkety?
<acheron88> mamarley: xenial, so toolchain may be different clive's thinking upon it
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> This is yakkety
<mamarley> Yeah, that's probably it.  -22 is not a major kernel upgrade, so I would be surprised if it broke NVIDIA compilation.
<mamarley> I did not see the problem because, of course, my VM does not have an NVIDIA graphics card.
<acheron88> I hesitating over yakkety upgrade ATM
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I'm fed up. Not having a good day today
<acheron88> Have a Nvidia card here as well, so may be a consideration
<acheron88> may have to try in a VM/chroot to see, if it will build in those
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Router is fecked so have to rely on mobile data which is pathetic here
<soee> CLiv new router is not an option?
 * mamarley would recommend something on which OpenWRT/LEDE could be installed.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I'm in middle of no where. Things have to be ordered and mailed out
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/O9zUJq7M/file_20.jpg
<mamarley> Yeah, definitely looks to be toolchain-related.
 * mamarley wonders if it might be a good idea to bring KF5/Plasma/etc. to Xenial first for a while until a little farther along in the development process when this sort of thing is less likely to happen.
<mamarley> It would facilitate easier and more thorough testing.
<soee> 340 driver version, so old ?
<mamarley> Maybe he has a 8xx0/9xx0 card?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Sorry guys. Running out of patients with this. I'll be out of action for a bit until I get this sorted out
 * mamarley slaps clivejo's router around a bit with a large trout.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yeah just the prefect storm. Cant fix it without a decent connection to down the packages
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> BTW can some report this to ubuntu-devel about the errors compiling drivers
<acheron88> perhaps try going back to nouveau as a stopgap?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I've tried. Can't get sddm to start
<acheron88> kwin/plasma runs OK here with that, albeit a bit laggy
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Just black screen
<acheron88> ummmm...
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Just having a bad day!
<acheron88> just seeing if I can get it to compile on yak's toolchain
<acheron88> clivejo: I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/16364083/
<BluesKaj> my network-manager widget no longer loads the icon or the associated VPN list, I canopen the nm-connection-editor but the context menu to make a connection isn't loading with right click,....I have this huge error message popup that starts with ERROR loading QML file ....
<BluesKaj> wonder if anyone else has this issue
<acheron88> someone else said they had issues configuring vpn with that?
<acheron88> not sure if same issue though...
<acheron88> clivejo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1574982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574982 in dkms (Ubuntu) "Cannot use CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG: -fstack-protector-strong not supported by compiler" [High,Confirmed]
<murthy> sgclark: Just saw your post? whats happening?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> So if I install that updated package gcc-defaults I should be able to compile kernel modules again?
<soee> that i do not know
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> *clivejo shakes a trout at soee*
<acheron88> clivejo: trying to get the gist of that, and think it could be new patched kernel from the kernel team that is needed?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Looks like a setting needs to be passed to compiler
<acheron88> yes, sounds like that would fix in short term. While new kernel with revised headers is the more permanent fix?
<acheron88> clivejo: adding 'EXTRA_CFLAGS += -fno-pie -fno-stack-protector' to /usr/src/nvidia-340-340.96/nvidia-modules-common.mk after line 40 seems to fix compile in a chroot here
<acheron88> then do 'dkms build nvidia-340/340.96 -k 4.4.0-21-generic'
<acheron88> and 'dkms install nvidia-340/340.96 -k 4.4.0-21-generic'
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I've no data plan left to download the driver again
<acheron88> is it not in your apt cache?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And even 52mb on 2g is like watching paint dry
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> *clivejo throws router out the window*
<acheron88> when I tried in chroot it used packages - libcuda1-340 nvidia-340 nvidia-opencl-icd-340
<acheron88> I see them in /var/cache/apt/archives/ of my chroot still
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> It built the module
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> How do I make the system install it?!?
<acheron88> should auto install with dkms
<acheron88> if not, then those 2 dkms commands earlier will do
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Oooooo
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> That looks better
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Fingers crossed
<acheron88> may build. big question is does it load and work on boot though
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Nope driver won't load
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Still blank screen
<acheron88> rebooted?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yup
<acheron88> after a 'update-initramfs -u -k all'
<acheron88> may need that ^^^
<acheron88> then reboot
<acheron88> whenever I've had to rebuild the nvidia driver for some reason
<acheron88> I always do the 
<acheron88> dkms build
<acheron88> dkms install
<acheron88> update-initramfs
<acheron88> then reboot
<acheron88> If it doesn't work after that, it fubar in some other way
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> See the nvidia installer is there any way to hack it to add the extra flags
<acheron88> the one invoked by dpkg in the debs? or the binary .run one from nvidia's site?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> .run
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I have an old driver in a backup folder
<acheron88> you can run the nvidia website one as extract only, then hack the nvidia module code and run the installer from the extracted folder I think
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> You happen to know how to extract it?
<acheron88> make it executable and run with a flag I think? 2 secs 
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Sorry everything is so slow on my phone
<acheron88> run the .bin file from command line with '--extract-only' flag
<acheron88> should give you a 'NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.96' folder with and executable called 'nvidia-installer' in that
<acheron88> and the mudule code to add the compiler flags to in a 'kernel' subfolder
<acheron88> I've only had variable luck with that method in the past though, so good luck if you try it
<BluesKaj> acheron88:  so the kernel module for the nvidia 340 is corrupted then. I got an error message to that effect earlier whe i was trying to install it on 16.10 
<acheron88> not corrupted, but doesn't work well with the GCC/toolchain and kernel headers currently in yakkety I think?
<BluesKaj> yeah this kerenel, 4.4.0-22-generic
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Can't get -21 or -22 to work
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> It compiles the modules with no errors
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> But just a blank screen
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> It should flash the nvidia logo for like a second
<BluesKaj> I have to use nouveau with Xrender backend , OpenGL just cause allkinds of problems
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Before dropping into plasma login screen
<acheron88> Yep, compiling and installing is one thing. Working on runtime is another completely
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Shame I purged the working one for -21
<acheron88> I was pondering whether to risk yakkety. Now I know to avoid on this Nvidia machine for a bit
<BluesKaj> and NM widget errors out inwith some QML not loadinhg message 
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Looks like I'll be out of action for a few days!
<BluesKaj>  I had the same nvidia problems yesterday with 16.04 
<mamarley> The problem experience by clivejo is caused by the gcc in Yakkety and therefore does not affect Xenial.  You probably had some other problem.
<KurousagiMK2> linux (4.4.0-22.39) buid witch gcc-5 (5.3.1-14ubuntu2)... in YY gcc-5 (5.3.1-19ubuntu1) with --enable-default-pie.
<BluesKaj> the 340 driver is getting long in the tooth anyway...may need to invest in a better gpu if this keeps up
<acheron88> KurousagiMK2: is that a fixed -22 build?
<BluesKaj> I should have done a clean install of Xenial instead of just installing to / and setting the mountpoint for /home when I regressed from Yakkety
<acheron88> oh. no.
<BluesKaj> yeah 
<BluesKaj> but i did  totally clean Yakkety install this morning so at least nouveau works ok with Xrender
<KurousagiMK2> try kernel 4.6-rc7 for YY from this ppa https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<acheron88> BluesKaj: yes, I did a cleanup with a fresh install of xenial on this machine a couple of weeks ago, and nouveau works well enough if you don't want OpenGL fancy stuff
<sick_rimmit> o/
<BluesKaj> KurousagiMK2:  does the kernal work ok for you
<KurousagiMK2> on YY yes.
<acheron88> aha: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/kernel-ppa/mirror/unstable.git/commit/?id=c1613c321d28bf3f180e3b34ed1c82b4f7d90503
<acheron88> and nvidia module builds, loads and runs to sddm login with that?
<KurousagiMK2> should, bun for nvidia-graphics-drivers-364 need patch to add support for Linux 4.6. https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/6403042/+listing-archive-extra
<valorie> hello folks, I've been called to my dad's bedside - taking my travel computer, but the wifi is awful there so no irc. I should have telegram, but unknown whether I'll even open the laptop there
<valorie> ttyl
<ovidiuflorin> yofel clivejo so I take it that the SRU for the networkmanager-qt went through?
<ovidiuflorin> I see the bug is fixed released
<soee> clivejo: has bad day 
<soee> his router is dying and system not working :)
<mamarley> That's why I suggested that it might be a good idea to package the new stuff for Xenial for a while until Yakkety has time to become more stable.
<soee> mamarley: yup but usual way to do stuff is current -> previous
<mamarley> But that won't work if problems with the system prevent packagers from packaging and testers from testing.
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-12
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> woah, has this channel really gone silent today? I'm sitting next to my daddy still, he's unconscious but still breathing with extra oxygen. Heart is beating a mile a minute though, and he's not eaten or had any liquids for about a week. :(
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I'm in a hospital with my grandpa but 'luckly' only with leg problems.
<yofel> mamarley: I'm not exactly against the idea of working upside-down, but that needs some thinking about the merge order. Because working on both at the same time doesn't really work out
<yofel> hm... or maybe working on both exactly in parallel would actually work, but that requires some git foo and imposes more work on the packager
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: the devel task is fixed, not the xenial one. The SRU is still pending
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> *clivejo feels like he's had a body part removed*
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to you all
<yofel> how fun, while we're fixing nmqt, there's a mail to kde-distro-packagers about even more nm 1.2 patches
<yofel> yaaaaaaaay...
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> {{{{{{{{{{ hugs }}}}}}}}}} @Valoriez
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> awwww, thanks clive
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> thank goodness for the irc<>telegram bridge
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yeah I would be offline for sure right now!
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Might be able to get a router later on
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> well, my sister is asleep in the next room, and my dad is next to me
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> and I want to be in touch with all my friends
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> not just FB and such
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Arthur (my dog) had a seisure the other night, a massive one... we're doing some investigation, but... we might have to put him down if nothing can be done...
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> {{{ hugs }}} all round
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey thanks Clifford
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> oh, @ovidiuflorin so sorry to hear that
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> losing a dog is just terrible
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> /me Very Sad news
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> they win your heart and then break it
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> They definitely become like family members
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> we're kind of hoping not to have to
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but the problems keep coming...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> we should move this in offtopic/cafe
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Why can't I get nouveau to work
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> FFS despite GCC update still won't build nvidia drivers properly
<acheron88> clivejo: nothing in that GCC update that would fix it as far as I see. think that needs to be done in the module code and/or kernel&headers
<acheron88> clivejo: when you got it compiled yesterday with the altered flags, did you see any other error in dmesg/logs as well as the blank screen?
<acheron88> sddm has always been a bit flaky for me, even with perfectly working drivers
<acheron88> couls be worth trying lightdm if there is no other obvious error form the module or logs
<mamarley> SDDM seems to have a bad habit of segfaulting if it encounters anything about the graphics configuration that it doesn't like.
<acheron88> exactly. it's coping here on a relatively clean install, but beforehand I had to resort to lightdm, as sddm just refused to load on that install
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I'm getting similar compile errors for bbswitch whatever that is. Seems to be part of the nividia driver
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Run postinst
<acheron88> bumblebee is gpu switching support for optimus laptops I think?
<acheron88> if you've not got hybrid dual graphics I think it doesn't matter
<soee> hiho
<soee> sgclark: you already work for Debian? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I dunno. I can compile with no errors using the flags you said to add, but the driver won't start
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I've purged all nvidia stuff and install nouveau driver but that won't work either
<yofel> @Clifford: what does the Xorg log say when you try to start nouveau? Just segmentation fault or something else?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yofel can't be bothered trying again
<yofel> oh, so you have something running now at least?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> So fed up with Ubuntu and sorry excuse for broadband in this country right now
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Nope. I've nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Only a 2g connection that disappears if I dare move from my bedroom window
<yofel> brrrr
<yofel> oh just great, our nmqt SRU failed to build in xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I really don't get how we can't get a tiny patch to timeout a network connection yet major packages like mysql5.7 and GCC are pushed out with little or no testing
<yofel> looks like some genius decided to update nm as well *-.-
 * yofel goes fixing
<yofel> @Clifford: pitti actually approved both pending SRUs today
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yeah but they go into proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And tested
<yofel> yes, this is POST release
<yofel> well, you have proposed pre-release too, but that's not tested in this way
<soee> yofel: so what are your final thughts about mamarley proposal of inverted packaging X -> Y?
<yofel> none yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Sorry not in a great mood right now
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Broken system and can't get the resources to fix it
<soee> Cliv whay not simple reinstall? :>
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> *clivejo goes and takes it out on some logs*
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I have no internet to download the iso
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Its bloody ridiculous
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I pay £35 a month for internet and £15 for mobile service yet I cant use any or it
<yofel> you could work over ssh if that still works... That's what I do when I run windows on occasion
<yofel> but rather take the day off
 * yofel just realized something
<yofel> @Clifford: if you use Launchpad for testbuilds, please make sure that the used PPA has -proposed enabled
<yofel> they don't by default
<Mamarok> some packaging issue here i guess: bug 1580604
<ubottu> bug 1580604 in amarok (Ubuntu) "magnatune won't do anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580604
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> hey
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
<yofel> Mamarok: guess I'll have to look up what the hell magnatune is, but the last 2 uploads were just mysql patches...
<yofel> more debugging required :/
<Mamarok> yofel: it's an internet service, they used to fund a dev for years on Amarok :-)
<yofel> nice, well, lets see if we can figure something out
<yofel> uhm...
<yofel> amarok:   [ERROR__] [MySqlStorage] "GREPME MySQLe query failed! (1406) Data too long for column 'description' at row 1 on INSERT INTO magnatune_albums ( name, year, artist_id, album_code, cover_url, description ) VALUES ( 'Handshake Smiles', 2008, 682, 'yoria-handshake', 'http://he3.magnatune.com/music/Arthur%20Yoria/Handshake%20Smiles/cover_200.jpg', 'Arthur Yoria is back with a full-length release, and if you\'re not familiar with\nthis 
<yofel> Houston-based power popper, you\'re missing out. His I\'ll Be Here Awake was\none of the top discs of 2003, and last year\'s EP/Single Something Must Be Wrong\nfeatured one of last year\'s top tracks in the title tune. \n<P>\nHandshake Smiles is another winner, although it\'s a bit more stripped down than\nYoria\'s previous releases, which isn\'t unexpected given it was a \"bedroom\nrecording\". The disc opens with \"Should Be\", a pretty (and 
<yofel> melancholy) number\nthat recalls Jon Brion, while \"Clean For Free\" follows with an Americana-ish\nsensibility and wouldn\'t have been out of place on the new Wilco disc. The title\ntrack is vintage jangly pop, and \"Love Song In G\" is the classic Yoria power pop\nthat we\'ve come to know from his earlier releases. Other highlights include \"I\nTold You Not to Write Again\" (power pop complete with banjo!), \"Sandy\", and the\nwistful closer \
<yofel> "Trash Bag\", which evaluates a long-term relationship with an\nunderstated beauty, both lyrically and melodically. Handshake Smiles is a\ntriumph for Yoria, who\'s managed to avoid repeating himself without sacrificing\nhis tunefulness.\n<BR><B><I>Absolute Powerpop</b></i>' );"
<Mamarok> gah, what an idiot to set this in the wrong field ...
<yofel> amarok: [ERROR__] [MySqlStorage] "GREPME MySQLe query failed! (1055) Expression #1 of SELECT list is not in GROUP BY clause and contains nonaggregated column 'amarok.magnatune_genre.id' which is not functionally dependent on columns in GROUP BY clause; this is incompatible with sql_mode=only_full_group_by on SELECT DISTINCT magnatune_genre.id, magnatune_genre.name  FROM  magnatune_genre WHERE 1  GROUP BY magnatune_genre.name;" 
<yofel> that one sounds like 5.7 being pedantic
<Mamarok> you guys should just ship 2.9 beta isntead of 2.8, really, it's so much better
<yofel> why is it still beta then...
<Mamarok> ah right, MySQL version ...
<Mamarok> there is a patch for this, I just don't havr a dev to review it
<Mamarok> or mabye related to the 5.7 fix you have? see bug 1571215
<ubottu> bug 1571215 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok uses mysql config option that is removed in 5.7" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571215
<yofel> that's for the error recovery, the error message sounds more like a runtime failure
<yofel> but 5.7 changed so many things that you have breakage everywhere *-.-
<yofel> at least amarok only needed one patch to "run", akonadi needed 3
<soee> green :)
<BluesKaj> soee:  plasma 5.6.3 didn't work out too well for my system, had to revert...the nvidia driver failed as did nouveau and activities was messed up 
<soee> ;o
<soee> YY or XX ?
<BluesKaj> YY
<soee> BluesKaj: well nvidia failed also for clivejo
<soee> something with kernel maybe
<soee> on XX all works almost fine
<BluesKaj> yes it is ,a kernel module problem 
<soee> so it is not Plasma fault :)
<mamarley> The problem is that GCC on Yakkety defaults to -pie, which isn't supported for kernel compiling.
 * yofel wonders why linus and the gcc folks didn't talk that out beforehand. Unless that's something we/debian came up with ourselves?
<BluesKaj> hope it's being worked on
<yofel> oh, that might've been something debian did, now I remember reading something on debian-devel
<acheron88> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2016-May/077177.html
<acheron88> so that SRU into xenial which should go forward into yakkety when the kernel team start doing proper build for that
<acheron88> and I 'think' the resultant kernel headers will then bypass any need to fix GCC or module code
<acheron88> that's how I read it anyway....
<yofel> interesting
<yofel> wtf, I just had kdeinit5 crash on me with
<yofel> [279038.961742] Qt bearer threa[25105]: segfault at 7f4fc7b4a2e9 ip 00007f4fd4ac4ccb sp 00007f4fc55bce50 error 4 in libgcc_s.so.1[7f4fd4ab6000+16000]
<yofel> how does that happen
<yofel> which reminds me...
<yofel> mgraesslin: no, we did not disable drkonqi (at least not intentionally). It *is* catching plasma crashes for me at least, other things like kdeinit not though
<mgraesslin> yofel: ok, we had a user yesterday in #plasma telling us that only apport catches crashes
<acheron88> clivejo: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/12/%23ubuntu-kernel.html
<acheron88> from apw "DKMS should start working with the next copy forward kernel from X, as we have fixed it there)"
<acheron88> and this looks like the mainline yakkety kernel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-rc7-yakkety/
<acheron88> he mentions rebuilding with the "0002-disable-pie-when-gcc-has-it-enabled-by-default.patch"
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> It was kernel .22 that brought the problem to light
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> When I installed it the nvidia didn't compile and pretended access to plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> When I rebooted into .21 it initial worked until I purged and reinstalled the nvidia driver
<acheron88> you would have had the version built on the xenial toolchain until you did that. once you did that you lost your working modules
<acheron88> just installed yakkety in a VM and added staging frameworks and plasma
<acheron88> seems OK so far.....
<marco-parillo> acheron88: Could you maximize a window or two and set your panel to auto hide?
<acheron88> gimme a sec
<acheron88> hmmm.. 
<acheron88> panel fails to autohide, and when windows are remaximised the panel covers the bottom of them 
<acheron88> that is not good
<acheron88> which I presume is why you asked?
<acheron88> marco-parillo: is that an upstream plasma bug or specific to those ppa packages?
<marco-parillo> I do not know. I think soee said it was known, and to ask me to try to create a new user. I did so, but it still happened.
<soee> i had this problem, not sure what it was
<soee> it works fine on my current users, but fails on fresh one i think
<acheron88> seen in chakra on plasma 5.6.3 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362105
<ubottu> KDE bug 362105 in Panel "Taskbar options 'autohide'/'windows can cover' not functional" [Major,Reopened]
<acheron88> I have a chakra VM. I'll try
<marco-parillo> Thank you. It looks as if Darin Miller confirmed for Kubuntu
<acheron88> just tried with fresh plasma config in chakra, and yes, same bug is definelty there on plasma 5.6.3
<sick_rimmit> o/
<marco-parillo> But, strangely enough, not with Manjaro
<marco-parillo> Also on 5.6.3
 * sick_rimmit Waves at BluesKaj
<sick_rimmit> Hi BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj waves back ay sick_rimmit, hi
<BluesKaj> oops need my glasses ...eyes are bad today
<BluesKaj> eyesight is, rather
<sick_rimmit> WoW!!! That looks promising
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> What looks promising?
<sgclark> my apps are coming through green.
<sgclark> but there are a handful that need kf5 ports. and pim still needs love.
<marco-parillo> Thank you for your effort sgclark and for the green results.
 * ronnoc echoes the above comment
<sgclark> well, that was it for awhile. I am taking the advice to step back.
<yofel> *sigh* our nmqt SRU in x-p looks busted. Seems like those aren't just transparent NM symbols after all :(
<marco-parillo> sgclark: As much as we all have benefited from the fruits of your labor, it did seem as if you were burning the candle at both ends.
<yofel> hm, or the nmqt build actually requires nm "1.2"
<sgclark> yeah yofel when I spoke to nm devs at ubucon they were still working on it. doesn't sound like they finished for release
<yofel> sgclark: our "problem" I believe is that we have 1.1.93 (aka 1.2 beta-something) in xenial-release, and 1.2.0 in xenial-proposed
<yofel> and 1.2 seems to cause different symbol exposure in nmqt
<yofel> and I don't have any bandwidth to build a VM today -.-
<sgclark> ah
<ximion> Riddell: is neon built in Launchpad PPAs?
<sgclark> ximion: no it is on kde infra
<ximion> sgclark Riddell: I was asking because I just talked with apol that it would make a lot of sense to update the AppStream metadata for Neon too, so it shows up in Discover
<ximion> with you controlling the repos, adding the data is easy, actually ^^
<sgclark> ximion: ahh you need to talk to Riddell or sitter
<sgclark> perhaps in #kde-neon
<ximion> sounds like a plan
<ximion> hmm, I wonder if integrating downstream warnings into some kind of issue overview page at KDE would make sense
<ximion> sgclark: e.g. things lik https://appstream.debian.org/sid/main/issues/kcolorchooser.html which asgen builds for us at Debian
<sgclark> ximion: yes that looks nice! Will look into it after my internship
<sgclark> ximion: maybe make a phab task for it for me? :)
<ximion> jup, sure - Arch is also generating the data
<ximion> problem is, this will also catch packaging issues, which are not interesting for KDE upstream
<sgclark> well. it might be.
<sgclark> there is talk of wanting packaging upstream, we'll see how that all plays out.
<sgclark> if they think I will be doing all this packaging they have another thing coming :)
<ximion> sgclark: jup - from experience, upstream devs are terrible packagers, because they don't see the big picture that a distribution is
<sgclark> yeah
<ximion> heh, I should update the asgen live instance...
<sgclark> plus muti packaging systems and multi platforms = monster migraine for anyone sane, on alllll those apps...
<ximion> sgclark: maintain symbols files.... That's a thing which causes headaches
<ximion> and makes one think properly about ABI compatibility too ^^
<sgclark> ah yes, that too
<sgclark> pim alone would drive a person mad haha
<ximion> hmm, afterall, having upstreams do packaging doesn#t sound like a bad idea :D
<ximion> when it drives other people mad, it's okay ^^
<sgclark> but
<sgclark> not when I am upstream!
<ximion> :D
<ximion> yes ^^
<yofel> rejoice, with all the app container projects, upstream will finally get it's chance to publish the software *themselves* if they want to
<yofel> hell breaks loose in 3 2 1 ...
<sgclark> lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: at least you won't get complaints :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: I have a hard time feeling happy about that......
<ximion> yofel: container solutions suck
<ximion> and I develop one of these ^^
<yofel> that's what I was thinking ^^
<ximion> with the 1m release cadence of Frameworks, maintaining a stable Flatpak (XdgApp) runtime will be hard/impossible for KDE upstream :P
<sgclark> seems like more work to keep updated
<yofel> well, if nobody ships their software, maybe they'll get a hint :P
<ximion> yofel: with Limba, the result would probably suck, but frameworks releases could happen more often
<ximion> and then everything would break if the ABI markers are set incorrectly ^^
<ximion> so much fun and joy!
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Still no fix for yakkety :(
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> @ovidiuflorin did you remove the package from my ppa before you tried to test network-manager
<mamarley> clivejo: apw said that the next kernel release would fix the issue.  I don't know when that will be though.
<mamarley> clivejo: Or, if you want to, you could install the 4.6.0-rc7 mainline kernel built earlier today.  It already has the fix.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Cause I messed up the version numbers and the one on my ppa would override the new xenial one on proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Mamarley where would I get that? I added the kernel ppa to my system but not had a kernel update yet
<mamarley> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> *clivejo realizes how much he relies on kdeconnect and his desktop*
<acheron88> I tried building the 340 module clive seems to have to use for his card in a yakkety VM
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Its building. But won't work :(
<acheron88> with those 'fixed' kernels, and that driver just then failed for another reason
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Oh great
<mamarley> The compile failed?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> More fun
<mamarley> Oh, that's right, 340 needs a patch to work with 4.6.  ppa:mamarley/staging
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Clivejo yes, I did
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Check latest comments
<acheron88> mamarley: forgot you had that ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I think best plan is to go to civilization and get xenial burned to DVD
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Clivejo please get a Telegram username
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Someone has mine :(
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Get a different one
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I don't want a different one
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I want mine!
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> *stomps feet*
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> send a message to the current user and make a deal
<acheron88> mamarley: confirmed. that patched 340 driver builds and installs the module on the fixed 4.6 mainline kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> the package is proposed is broken
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> badly
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> for the networkmanager
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Does my patch still work?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> As in the one in my ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> which ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I saw something about you moving it to it's own ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Clivejo xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> have you changed anything?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> do I have to try it again?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> No. But its compiled on the old network manager and should still work
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> your first package worked
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what's in proposed doesn't
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> proposed breaks it more
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that's what I know
<yofel> proposed also has nm 1.2, which is what I assume breaks it
<yofel> lp 1576726
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576726 in network-manager-openconnect (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU]network-manager" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576726
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> How do I add the kernel ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> wait
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> <mamarley> The compile failed?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I upgraded just the package
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> not it's dependecies
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> let me look
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yeah.. I guess I should also upgrade network manager, right?
<yofel> 1.1 FTBFS with symbol issues, as we assumed in yakkety that those are "OK", I just updated the symbols. But they actually cause real breakage in plasma-nm
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clive please update the dependecy version of network-manager in libkf5networkmanagerqt6
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: yes, please try to update nm, and see if that works
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> when installing libkf5networkmanagerqt6 5.18.0-0ubuntu1.2 it doesn't also bring in the latest network-manager
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> or yofel
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> @ovidiuflorin sorry I'm on sabbatical indefinitely
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> installing network-manager  0ubuntu0.16.04.2_amd64
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> rebooting
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: yes, we use none of the new lib symbols, so there is no reason why the dep would get updated
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> upgrading network-manager does not fix the missing QML error
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I still have the following packages from proposed:
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> appstream apt apt-transport-https apt-utils command-not-found command-not-found-data dpkg dpkg-dev fonts-noto-cjk grep
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin>   gstreamer1.0-libav gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-faad gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-videoparsers
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin>   gstreamer1.0-plugins-base gstreamer1.0-plugins-base:i386 gstreamer1.0-plugins-good gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin>   gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly-amr gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio gstreamer1.0-x init init-system-helpers initscripts kamera
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin>   kde-l10n-engb kde-l10n-ro klibc-utils language-selector-common libappstream3 libappstreamqt1 libapt-inst2.0 libapt-pkg5.0
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin>   libdpkg-perl libdrm-amdgpu1 libdrm-amdgpu1:i386 libdrm-intel1 libdrm-intel1:i386 libdrm-nouveau2 libdrm-nouveau2:i386
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin>   libdrm-radeon1 libdrm-radeon1:i386 libdrm2 libdrm2:i386 libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0 libgstreamer-plugins-base1.0-0
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin>   libgstreamer-plugins-base1.0-0:i386 libgstreamer-plugins-good1.0-0 libgstreamer1.0-0 libgstreamer1.0-0:i386 libklibc
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin>   libldap-2.4-2 libldap-2.4-2:i386 libnm-glib4 libnm-util2 libnm0 libpam-systemd libplymouth4 libsystemd0 libsystemd0:i386
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin>   libudev1 libudev1:i386 plymouth plymouth-label plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text python3-commandnotfound python3-urllib3 snapd
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin>   systemd systemd-sysv sysv-rc sysvinit-utils udev xserver-common xserver-xorg-core
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> nt installed
<yofel> I'm just building again and will try to downgrade nm and see if that's really the issue
<yofel> hm, now I have a state that fails to build with missing link references to wimax functions
<ahoneybun> soee https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/i-have-finally-found-a-way-to-sort-out-screen-tearing-on-nvidia-with-linux.7213
<soee> ahoneybun: did you tested it ?
<ahoneybun> no as I don't really had it bad
<ahoneybun> *have it bad
<ahoneybun> only see it when I get back from suspand in sddm
<ahoneybun> my main issues is text missing in sddm and the panel 
<ahoneybun> and all those mismatch keys
<ahoneybun> the second one is google's fault
<soee> ahoneybun: will test it on Wastelnd 2: Directors Cut
<soee> downloading now
<ahoneybun> I think my issue is that Feral ported it to work on older hardware or something
<ahoneybun> and they did not optimaze it for better hardware
<ahoneybun> my laptop has a much better GPU then my desktop and should run it at 70FPS compared to my desktop
 * clivejo kisses mamarley
<clivejo> thank you so much!!
<soee> looks whos back :D
<clivejo> downloaded the 4.6rc7 kernel
<clivejo> installed your patched nvidia package
<clivejo> and bingo, Im back!!!
<soee> wheee :)
<soee> router works ?
<clivejo> I managed to use an old Netgear router
<clivejo> disabled the DCHP server and allowed the main router to assign IP's
<clivejo> I have wireless bridges to jump the internet from house to house
<clivejo> and trying to log in and config them on a phone is painful
<soee> -.-
<clivejo> I feel like Ive been offline for months!
<soee> ;D
<soee> and we missed you to :)
<clivejo> yeah right!
<soee> yeah!
<acheron88> great clivejo
<clivejo> I love LastPass and my plasma desktop!
<clivejo> now thats spooky
<clivejo> I bought new front tyres for my car yesterday and I have a google advert for tyres :/
<mamarley> clivejo: Yay!
<clivejo> what patch is applied to this nvidia module?
<clivejo> the no-pie no-stack-protector?
<mamarley> clivejo: Nope, just a patch to resolve a few API incompatibilities with 4.6.
<mamarley> The kernel change is what fixed the compilation.
<clivejo> well seems to work great!
<mamarley> :)
<clivejo> just took ages to download the kernel
<mamarley> Sorry :(
<clivejo> not your fault!
<clivejo> Im never buying NVidia again
<clivejo> nothing but problems with them
<mamarley> Not NVIDIA's fault.
<clivejo> well they dont make it easy for Linux folk
<mamarley> That's my job!
<clivejo> ooo Philw's been excommunicated 
<mamarley> Huh?
 * clivejo wonders what he did
<clivejo> http://ubuntu-news.org/2016/05/11/pausing-philws-involvement-in-ubuntu/
<mamarley> clivejo: My Yakkety VM with FW5.22 has continued to work well. :)
<clivejo> any issues at all?
<mamarley> None as far as I can tell.
<clivejo> did kwallet build?
<genii> mamarley: Managed to get Quassel running properly on it yet?
<clivejo> I uploaded that respun tarball
<clivejo> Im using quassel from your PPA
<mamarley> genii: Was it ever not working?
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> plasma-frameworks needs respun too
<clivejo> plasma-framework v5.22.0-rc2
<clivejo> Ill put that on to-do list for tomorrow
 * clivejo is still trying to catch up on emails
<clivejo> mamarley: do you code quassel?
<mamarley> clivejo: I have made a few contributions.
<clivejo> any way to integrate it with kontact?
<mamarley> Nope, sorry.
 * ahoneybun likes Konversation 
<clivejo> ie click on a message and have it automatically add something as a Task, To-do etc
 * mamarley hopes that Plasma 5.6.4 is also on clivejo’s todo list. :)
<clivejo> LOL I was waiting for soee to mention that!
 * mamarley pretends to be soee sometimes. ;)
<clivejo> this network manager issue is annoying me
<clivejo> symbols dont just go missing for no reason
<mamarley> Isn't it because of the version difference of NM between main and proposed?
<clivejo> not sure
<clivejo> need to talk to yofel about it
<yofel> I'm clueless so far
<clivejo> Id like to try a no change rebuild of networkmanager-qt 5.22 just to see :/
<yofel> yes, those are NM symbols, but downgrading just NM made the package fail to link instead of exposing wrong symbols...
<yofel> clivejo: our yakkety package has the same symbol changes
<yofel> so that's probably broken as well
<yofel> you just don't notice it because plasma-nm also got rebuilt
<clivejo> is networkmanager-qt just a wrapper exposing nm symbols?
<yofel> AFAIK, yes, to some extent. But it does have it's own code
<clivejo> adds extra QT functions on top of
<yofel> will look at it more tomorrow
<clivejo> yofel: do you have any objection to staging plasma 5.6.4?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> I need to properly configure this Netgear wireless router, but hopefully Ill get things back up and running
<clivejo> get my VOIP gateway and Pi's talking again!
<clivejo> so is that updated NM being backported in xenial?
<yofel> it's in -proposed
<yofel> that's why you didn't see that in your ppa as that doesn't use -proposed
<clivejo> so my PPA ignored it
<clivejo> ah I see
<soee> hah rofl ... dpkg: error processing package redis-server (--configure): package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should reinstall it before attempting configuration
<soee> mamarley: do you have any desktop effects issues on 5.6.3 ?
<mamarley> soee: Sometime the panel flickers transparent.
<soee> my windows loose shadows - have some strange background instead and when i tried to play video desktop wnet black and if i moved the player window around, it was redrawn to normal desktop
<soee> offtopic, how do you guys organize terminal/yakuake tabs when you have to work on 6-8 tabs :D
<soee> to not get confused and do something in wrong tab
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-13
<yofel> if (${NETWORKMANAGER_VERSION} VERSION_LESS 1.2.0)
<yofel> wtf?
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<clivejo> just uploaded plasma-framework using the respun tarball, but just thought we cant use the same version name
<clivejo> Lp will assume the source is the same and use the one we originally uploaded
<yofel> it should actually reject your upload
<clivejo> it doesnt
<yofel> I don't see anything yet at least
<clivejo> but I should rename the .orig tarball and the changelog to 5.22.0a
<yofel> yes
<yofel> why does kwayland have an epoch?!?
<clivejo> was moved from plasma to frameworks?
<yofel> nvm
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> I asked you could we drop it?
<yofel> right, I remember now -.-
<clivejo> but not without a rename
<clivejo> tryig to give me heart problems?!?
<yofel> only after myself :P
<yofel> anyway, lunch
<yofel> bbiab
<yofel> re
<clivejo> yofel: in the staging script it only bumps plasma build deps for plasma, is there any way to get it to bump FW build deps too?
<yofel> not sure, maybe just adding the fw packages to the plasma build-dep-version-list would work?
<clivejo> not very elegant :/
<soee_> good morning
<soee_> mamarley: ping
<mamarley> Switching sonar to active!  PONGPONGPONGPONG!
<soee_> mamarley: is it possible to remove kernel from system and install next one?
<mamarley> I don't understand?  What kernel are you trying to install?
<soee_> mamarley: i have small VPS now with boot partition = 100 MB and it fails to upgrade kernel -21 -> -22 due to lack of space
<mamarley> and -21 is the only kernel you have installed?
<soee_> yes
<mamarley> soee_: Your boot partition is *way* too small.  You can remove the -21 kernel, but when you do that, it will also remove the linux-generic and or linux-image-generic metapackages.  Make sure to install whichever of those gets removed back.
<mamarley> And find a new VPS provider.  Your VPS provider sucks.
<mamarley> You might also want to check your /boot directory to see if there is trash there from previous kernel versions.  The initrd images tend to be pretty large.
<acheron88> I have 4 kernels installed, and /boot/ is 170.3 MB
<acheron88> soee: so I agree, you may have some cruft in your /boot/ if can't get 2 in 100 MB
<allee> btw. akonadi baloo indexing does not exists in xenial.   xenial baloo-utils is 4.14 and qt4 based, so no go with qt5 akonadi in xenial
<allee> I see CI has a (failing) package akonadi-search, but that's not available in xenial :-(
<yofel> !info akonadi-search xenial
<ubottu> Package akonadi-search does not exist in xenial
<yofel> hm, bot can't query sources it seems
<yofel> !info libkf5akonadisearch-bin xenial
<ubottu> libkf5akonadisearch-bin (source: akonadi-search): Akonadi search library - runtime binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 93 kB, installed size 303 kB
<yofel> allee: ^ it's a thing - but it's probably not installed as you noticed
<yofel> might warrant a bug report..
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
 * allee hides
<allee> yofel: damn it a lib.  sorry missed it.   bug report against kubuntu-meta?  Oder should akonadi-server recommend it?
<yofel> allee: file it against kubuntu-meta. I agree that it's probably rather something for akonadi-something or maybe just kmail, but we can figure that out later
<allee> yofel: AFAIU  indexing works on emais contact and events.  Will see ...
<yofel> thanks
<allee> what happens are akonadi restart
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo any change for the network manager patch?
<soee> well i hm nvidia driver update
<clivejo> soee: dont do it, its a trap
<soee> :O
<mamarley> soee: Which version?
<BluesKaj> any word on a nvidia driver kernel module patch for 4.4.0-22 on Yakkety? I see the NM widget patched now , thankyou :-)
<soee> mamarley: http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 nvidia-364 amd64 364.19-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.3 [68,6 MB]
<soee> http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 nvidia-opencl-icd-364 amd64 364.19-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.3 [9063 kB] 
<mamarley> BluesKaj: It isn't the module that needs patching, it is the kernel.  The patch will be released with the next kernel.
<soee> http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 libcuda1-364 amd64 364.19-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.3 [8932 kB
 * clivejo is liking the 4.6 kernel
<clivejo> mainly because it works!
<soee> ~^~
<BluesKaj> mamarley:  ok thanks for the heads up
<mamarley> soee: That version changes something under the hood about how the initramfs hooks work.  It shouldn't cause any user-visible change.
<clivejo> and I owe mamarley a drink for the driver !
<mamarley> clivejo: No problem :)
<BluesKaj> I would try the 4.6 , but I'm not in the mood for compiling with patches 
<allee> yofel: bug filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1581604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581604 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "akonadi KF5: search email/contacts/ ... not working: Missing libkf5akonadisearch* pkgs" [Undecided,New]
<soee> is it in YY already ?
<clivejo> grrrr forgot the epoch on kwayland-dev
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: upstream broke ABI, so I had to patch it again. Update again waiting in unapproved
 * yofel just enabled debugging packages for ~kubuntu-ppa/*
<clivejo> eakkk
<soee> sup
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<clivejo> hi _Groo_
<_Groo_> in which ppa are you guys backporting 5.6.3? so i could test it
<_Groo_> hi clivejo 
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Clivejo looks like 5.6.4 YY is done
<clivejo> does it?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Groo in staging-plasma
<_Groo_> nvm its in the usual place
<soee> :)
<soee> clivejo: backport maybe now ? :D
<clivejo> it hasnt even been tested!
 * clivejo shakes head
<mamarley> clivejo: dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-desktop-data_4%3a5.6.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<mamarley>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/kcm_activities.mo', which is also in package kde-l10n-engb 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu2
<clivejo> I dunno how to fix this stuff
<clivejo> I dont even understand why those translations are in two separate tarballs
<mamarley> If I force install the package, it seems to work fine though.
<soee> yup i had it in 5.6.3 also
<sick_rimmit> Hello
<sick_rimmit> Would anyone like to play with my Ball ?
<yofel> clivejo: previously all translations were in l10n (or most at least), now they're getting moved to their respective sources
<yofel> which causes backwards breakage
<yofel> clivejo: baloo has an example on how to handle this
<yofel> but you'll also need a patched l10n set
<yofel> IIRC that has a file blacklist in the packaging for that purpose
<sick_rimmit> Ooops sorry wrong channel - Doh!
 * yofel throws the ball back to sick_rimmit :P
<sick_rimmit> yofel: thanks
<clivejo> good job my pup didnt get hold of it
<clivejo> 47kB/s
<clivejo> I dont think under any defination that qualifies for "broadband"
<clivejo> whats a Hash Sum mismatch?
<clivejo> never seen that with a PPA before
<soee> maybe package was dowdloading to slow, break it, resume download and it was broken a bi
<clivejo> maybe
<clivejo> this "new" router isnt great
<mamarley> clivejo: If I was anywhere close to you, I would gladly donate one of my spare OpenWRT routers.  Alas, I am not…
<soee> fu steam, fu!
<clivejo> why dont I get any of those translation errors?
<soee> maybe because original land is in source package ?
<soee> *lang
<soee> *original = eng
<clivejo> mamarley is using en_GB
<mamarley> Because there is no en_US.
<clivejo> I thought that was default
<clivejo> flavor instead of flavour etc
<_Groo_> 5.6.3 is working fine
<_Groo_> just one package error
<_Groo_> besides that,  smooth upgrade from 5.5.x
<clivejo> _Groo_: what was the package error?
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ucdOJrNi/
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/EE4DK16z/
<clivejo> locales
<_Groo_> besides that, its working like a charm
<clivejo> have you used activites?
<_Groo_> just the default one
<_Groo_> but its showing up
<_Groo_> just tested it, created one, switched to it, back... working...
<_Groo_> deleted... worked
<_Groo_> clivejo: anything in particular you wanted to test?
<_Groo_> justthe stupid dolphin "search for" that stopped working like 2 version ago
<_Groo_> since 5.4 ate least
<_Groo_> but the baloosearch works
<clivejo> just anything you noticed in general
<_Groo_> nope, everything working fine, including nm
<soee> _Groo_: YY or XX ?
<clivejo> _Groo_: was that broken for you?
<_Groo_> just the pa sound thats still useless... at least till 5.7, it doesnt show the current sound stream
<_Groo_> soee: XX
<_Groo_> clivejo: yes, the networkmanager-qt in proposed (xenial) is broken
<_Groo_> clivejo: i backported my own from YY that has the new symbols
<_Groo_> but 5.6 already has that
<clivejo> mamarley: ping
<valorie> hi all
<clivejo> hi valorie
<clivejo> how are you?
<valorie> my daddy died yesterday morning
<valorie> trying to get back and catch up
<clivejo> oh, Im sooo sorry
<valorie> still feeling sad, sore, exhausted
<clivejo> {{{{{{{{ Hugs }}}}}}}
<valorie> ty
<valorie> it was time, so I'm happy for him
<valorie> not so happy for me
<clivejo> no, theres never the right time for that
<valorie> on my side, for sure
<valorie> I'm happy to see *you* back clive
<clivejo> Im happy too
<clivejo> thanks to mamarley
<valorie> thank you mamarley!
<valorie> are the fixes committed?
<clivejo> I dont know, Im using a daily kernel and a nividia driver from mamarley's PPA
<clivejo> yofel: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/baloo/tree/debian/rules?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> lines 4 and 7 do the magic?
<yofel> clivejo: together with https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/baloo/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive lines 63,64
<yofel> those 4
<clivejo> *wooosh*
<valorie> it would be good if all of clivejo's agony could at least save someone else from the same pain
<clivejo> valorie: it was just a perfect storm
<clivejo> my router decided to stop routing
<valorie> I've gone through a few of those
<clivejo> the kernel got upgraded
<valorie> living without IRC is painful, unless it is a vacation from it I choose
<clivejo> but the nvidia driver didnt get compiled properly
<clivejo> thankfully I had telegram
<valorie> yes, same here while I was at the nursing home
<clivejo> and people like mamarley researched stuff and told me how to overcome it
<valorie> btw, how is our jenkins? http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2016/05/11/15
<valorie> sgclark: ^^^
<clivejo> yofel: how do I determine the last good version of kde-l10n?
<clivejo> yofel: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-desktop/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> Lines 240 and 249
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-desktop/tree/debian/rules?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> Lines 4 and 15
<clivejo> is there any way to overwrite files in packaging?
<ahoneybun> mm no new mail since weds
<ahoneybun> kmail is off a bit lol
<clivejo> maybe a postinst script to rm the locale files installed by kde-l10n?
<clivejo> sorry pre-install
<yofel> clivejo: line 4 is wrong
<yofel> the version needs to be the *first non-conflicting kde-l10n version*
<yofel> like this you'll still get errors
<clivejo> how do I find that out?
<clivejo> Ive never seen this before
<yofel> you patch l10n, increase the version, and use that for said variable
<yofel> ah right, l10n has debian/overlapping-files
<yofel> add the conflicting file to that list, generate a new l10n set with a new changelog, and you'll have your fix
<clivejo> by patch l10n I add the conflicting files to not0installed?
<yofel> no, you do what I just said
<yofel> there is no not-installed in l10n. l10n is... complicated
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> black magic
<clivejo> but l10n is part of applications?
<yofel> it was in the past when we were importing stuff into launchpad. Today it's just complex
<yofel> it is
<yofel> doesn't change the fact that you need to patch it
<yofel> welcome to mis-matching release cycles
<yofel> maybe it's even fixed in l10n 16.04, but we don't use that yet
<clivejo> is the scripts for it still in bzr?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> should I try the lastest 16.04 l10n?
<yofel> only if people also upgrade to apps 16.04
<clivejo> its not backwards compatible?
<yofel> no, it's exactly matching translations
<clivejo> I cant just package l10n on its own, see if that fixes the plasma issues
<yofel> just generate a patch for l10n 15.12 ...
<clivejo> yofel: I have no idea how to do that!
<yofel> I told you what you need to edit, and we have a wiki explaining l10n...
<clivejo> ok, Im too tired right now to get my head around it
<clivejo> Ill go get some rest and look at it fresh
<yofel> right me too
<yofel> remind me tormorrow that I move the l10n stuff to git
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> night night
<yofel> nini
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-14
<yofel> hm. where did our l10n wiki page go o.O
<yofel> ah, found it
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Hiding from you?
<yofel> I had to google to find our general l10n page on community.kde.org, and on that page there's a tiny link to the page that explains the branch patter
<yofel> l10n is in git now
<yofel> but I still need to test it
<yofel> it still tries to run bzr o.O
<yofel> sadly bzr fast-export exports tags that are invalid in git, so we lost those
<yofel> and I only moved xenial and master to git
<yofel> but it builds packagers now, so that's done
<yofel> *packages
<yofel> Clifford: when you're looking for stuff, https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide tells you where it is
<clivejo> well 5.6.4 feels pretty stable for me
<clivejo> if I could get this router sorted Id be happy with the world again 
<yofel> and the result packages even seem to build \o/
<clivejo> can CI build l10n now with that git archive?
<yofel> not with the way we do it
<mamarley> clivejo: 5.6.4 is working fine in this VM too. :)
<yofel> clivejo:also, the difference in l10n is that there's no yakkety branch, that's what master is for
<yofel> bah, error: pathspec 'kubuntu_xenial_archive' did not match any file(s) known to git.
<yofel> why..
<yofel> oh hm, the local re-cloning messes stuff up
<clivejo> is there not a build in converter in LP bzr->git
<yofel> no
<yofel> that's bzr fast-export | git --fast-import
<yofel> with some more options
<clivejo> oooo http://www.catb.org/~esr/reposurgeon/
<acheron88> 5.6.4 seems ok in a VM here as well, although can't test that exhaustively
<yofel> ok, non-master building works too now
<clivejo> its a heavy internet user though?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> need a container?
<clivejo> need my router fixed!
 * clivejo wonders if the big antenna is still about
<clivejo> so this package is purely ubuntu?
<clivejo> I dont see any debian
<yofel> they do it differently
<clivejo> so added kcm_activities to overlapping-files
<clivejo> kde-l10n-aaaUBUNTULANGCODEbbb (4:15.12.3-0ubuntu2) yakkety;
<clivejo> !info kde-l10n
<ubottu> Package kde-l10n does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info kde-l10n-pl
<ubottu> kde-l10n-pl (source: kde-l10n-pl): pl (pl) localization for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 11642 kB, installed size 23566 kB
<clivejo> so I need 0ubuntu3
<clivejo> yofel: this ok - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kde-l10n-common/commit/?id=2f9bcd8a8994e5a1972de40c31b6a9d2721420b3
<yofel> yes, but add the PPA version to it, as we'll only upload that to the archive when 5.6 is uploaded
<clivejo> ok done
<clivejo> +kde-l10n-aaaUBUNTULANGCODEbbb (4:15.12.3-0ubuntu3~ubuntu16.10~ppa1) yakkety; urgency=medium
<yofel> ack
<yofel> put that into staging, then you can set 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu3~ in baloo
<clivejo> plasma-desktop?
<yofel> erm, right
<clivejo> where do I need to run debian/build-l10n.sh from?
<yofel> kde-l10n-common/
<clivejo> debian/build-l10n.sh: 19: debian/build-l10n.sh: source: not found                                           
<clivejo> could not source common functions!!
<yofel> does bzr work?
<clivejo> Im using the git one
<yofel> it internally uses another bzr repo
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> bzr seems to work, but its using my old email
<yofel> it's read-only anyway
<renee77> hi all
<yofel> o/
<renee77> :)
<renee77> I am on neon now and got a question in bashrc "
<renee77> # If this is an xterm set the title to user@host:dir
<renee77> case "$TERM" in
<renee77> xterm*|rxvt*)
<renee77>     PS1="\[\e]0;${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h: \w\a\]$PS1"
<renee77>     ;;
<renee77> *)
<renee77> hmm I tried to ask if there is missing a '('
<yofel> no
<renee77> why is that? 
<renee77> not sure I understand
<yofel> because foo) is the switch/case syntax in bash
<renee77> ok thanks now I now what to search for :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<renee77> hi
<renee77> thanks yofel
<renee77> got new laptop very happy felt disabled
<renee77> without one
<BluesKaj> nice
<renee77> :D
<yofel> yeah, I know that feeling (from when I broke mine a long time ago)
<yofel> bbl
<renee77> not sure what bbl is?
<BluesKaj> be back later
<renee77> cu
<renee77> :)
<BluesKaj> or bbl = be back later
<renee77> lol
<renee77> tx
<BluesKaj> habe to reinstall my 16.10 OS and the dauly download is really slow ..wth is the mater with the repos ...it's a dev OS , shouldn't be that busy
<BluesKaj> have
<renee77> Not that experienced BluesKaj
<renee77> do not know srry
<clivejo> ok the script works if run from in the debian folder
<clivejo> the instructions read like I need to run it in the package root
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Good morning
<clivejo> I was running "sh debian/build-l10n.sh"
<clivejo> BOLERPLATE NEEDS GENREICIFICATION 
<clivejo> is that even a word?!?
<clivejo> acheron88 mamarley: is kwallet working for you guys?
<clivejo> so many languages!
<yofel> clivejo: that's a *bash* script, it will misbehave if you run it with 'sh'
<clivejo> looks like German is the biggest language
<clivejo> how should I run it then?
<acheron88> clivejo: along with akonadi and baloo, kwallet is one of the first things I disable/ditch when setting up 
<acheron88> have no need of it, and it's just an annoyance
<acheron88> sorry
<yofel> clivejo: ./debian/build-l10n.sh Is what I do, using bash instead of sh should work too
<clivejo> so this current run will probably fail cause Im in the debian folder?
<mamarley> clivejo: I haven't tested it in the VM because I don't have any authentication credentials in there.
<yofel> it might not
<clivejo> its building sources now
<yofel> and no, that's not a word, that's a sitter_ invention (TM)
<clivejo> can I run the script again?
<clivejo> and not have to download all the files?
<yofel> "maybe"
<yofel> just leave it running
<yofel> it should work anyway
<clivejo> dunno, feels wrong
<clivejo> too fast
<clivejo> I cant read the output
<yofel> well, it really just builds packages, after downloading all the tars the script is pretty fast here too
<clivejo> and it didnt ask for access to my key to sign them
<yofel> because it creates unsigned packages, you need to debsign them yourself
<clivejo> ha magic script my backside 
<clivejo> have you it done?
<clivejo> no I dont like that at all
<yofel> the packages no. Only the old testset I created earlier
<clivejo> Im gonna rm the entire folder and regrab from git
<clivejo> theres a whole load of sed errors and things not in the right place
<yofel> oh those, those are normal
<yofel> a bunch of missing files is also normal
<clivejo> grrr too late
<clivejo> rerunning
<yofel> or stuff that can't be deleted because it's not there
<clivejo> Ill go make something while it all downloads again!
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<clivejo> I signed the packages and started to dput them to plasma-staging
<clivejo> but they have no source
<clivejo> the source files are there, but dput isnt sending them
<clivejo> ah nevermind, being stupid
<renee77> hey does somebody know what workspace-wayland stands for?
<clivejo> renee77: what context?
<clivejo> the new plasma version allows you to start a Wayland session
<clivejo> but its very experimental
<renee77> I was looking in cmakelist of kdevworspace and was searching on muon for kf5 saw it listed but cant exactly find who or when it is used
<renee77> read graphical it is not there yet freezes with intel
<clivejo> !info plasma-workspace-wayland
<ubottu> plasma-workspace-wayland (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5 - Wayland integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5.2-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 18 kB, installed size 107 kB
<clivejo> Wayland is the new display server, which is to replace X
<clivejo> https://wayland.freedesktop.org
<renee77> ah ok yes read about it but forgot srry
<renee77> thank you :D
<renee77> at website now tx for info
<clivejo> Martins blog is an interesting read - https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/tag/wayland/
<clivejo> hes the project lead on getting plasma 5 running on wayland
<renee77> ok thanks on screen now :D
<oistercay> Hey guys, any hacker to help me please
<soee> oistercay: hiho, we dont know what help you need
<oistercay> soee: I am sorry, I thought I sent the whole message... I need the password of an e-mail account, paid if necessary
<soee> i'm not sure what is the problem? You lost password to your email account ?
<oistercay> soee: not really, I need to access someone else's account
<soee> yes, like hack it ...
<oistercay> soee: yup
<soee> i doubt anyone her will help you with it ...
<oistercay> it was worth a try lol
<soee> clivejo: Plasma now depends on l10n packages ?
<soee> or some packages?
<clivejo> soee: plasma is now shipping translations as part of the package
<clivejo> therefore the same files are in both and are causing conflicts
<clivejo> anyone with a Yakkety system that could install plasma 5.6.4?
<renee77> not me on willy now with 5.6.4
<clivejo> you must be running KDE Neon then
<renee77> yes
<clivejo> BTW wily and willy are too different things :P
<clivejo> two even
<renee77> realy? (A)
<renee77> lol
<clivejo> http://www.dictionary.com/browse/wily http://www.dictionary.com/browse/willy
<renee77> hmmm cant decide which I like the most 
<clivejo> well that patched kde-l10n seems to resolve the file conflict on my system 
<clivejo> valorie: would you be brave enough?
<DarinMiller> Hi clivejo. I am downloading YY now (very slow).
<clivejo> renee77: I thought KDE Neon were supporting Xenial only now
<clivejo> DarinMiller: I know how that feels!
<DarinMiller> Is the NVidia driver/kernel issue fixed for YY or should I skip the Nvidia driver install?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: not for me
<renee77> I downloaded it yesterday
<renee77> but maybe because I chose the stable version because I didnt know what to expect?
<clivejo> Im using a daily snapshot of the kernel
<clivejo> renee77: thats fine, but just understand KDE Neon and Kubuntu are two different projects
<renee77> Ah in a sec will try latest almost done exploring this one :)
<DarinMiller> from here? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<renee77> yes I know but I read they were related and I like to try and discover
<clivejo> yes, 4.6rc7
<clivejo> the 4.4 kernel messed my system up big time
<renee77> was curious for plasma 5.6.4
<clivejo> renee77: do you know soee?
<renee77> was not ready to build it myself, maybe now I can try :D
<renee77> Not exactly :)
<soee> what is going on ?
<renee77> lol if we've met :)
<renee77> why clivejo?
<clivejo> soee: I found you a kindred soul!
<clivejo> renee77: soee is curious for plasma 5.6.4 too!
<renee77> and having some trouble if I understood correctly?
 * soee wants Plasma 5.6.4, FW 5.22 and Apps 16.04.1 ... and ... :D
<renee77> Lol I will install 16.04.1 right now and try to run plasma 5.6.4 :D
 * soee .. and Wayland to have this tearing problems solve :|
<clivejo> well FW5.22 hasnt been officially released?
<clivejo> maybe today?
<renee77> I got intel graphics now not sure if it is a good decision to go for wayland
<soee> that is no reason to not want it :)
<renee77> at the moment
<renee77> haha ok shall give some updates 
<clivejo> soee: if I could get this package install conflict resolved, I could start backporting it :P
<soee> clivejo: this languages ?
<clivejo> and your job as Bug Manager is to test :P
<clivejo> yes
<soee> i thought it was solved already ? :)
<clivejo> I think it is, but need that confirmed by a couple of people first
<soee> mamarleym BluesKaj: ^
<mamarley> clivejo: I already have Plasma 5.6.4 installed on Yakkety.  What do you need?
<clivejo> mamarley: did you force that plasma-desktop to install?
<mamarley> clivejo: Yes.
<clivejo> could you maybe ppa-purge staging plasma
<clivejo> and try re-install it?
<mamarley> Processing…
<clivejo> it should now pull in the updated/patched kde-l10n and fingers crossed wont conflict with plasma-desktop on reinstall
<clivejo> mamarley: what speed is your internet?
<BluesKaj> soee:, clivejo I just installed plasma 5.6.3 and it seems ok so far , but i was wondering if i dare try to setup activities ?
<mamarley> 200/20 advertised, it actually ends up being about 220/22
<soee> BluesKaj: on XX or YY ?
<mamarley> Soon I will probably be able to get Google Fiber, which is 1000/1000 xD
 * clivejo chokes
<BluesKaj> clean install no leftover configs in /home , ...on XX...YY is down for the count arm
<mamarley> OK, purging staging-plasma now.
<BluesKaj> soee: ^
<soee> BluesKaj: oh ok, YY needs testing
<clivejo> if only I had a decent internet connection
 * clivejo day dreams
<renee77> lol am I that slow, just downloading daily build :( but also going to install
<BluesKaj> YY is too broken on this kernel , i can barely run it with nouveau ,and nvidia340 just breaks the desktop
<mamarley> clivejo: It used to suck around here too, but when Google Fiber announced that they were coming to the area, it scared the incumbent monopoly ISP into shape.
<mamarley> Competition is a wonderful thing.
<clivejo> I wonder could I invite them to rural Ireland
<clivejo> maybe lure them in with fishing and old castles etc
<renee77> Just I stupid question *I think* does daily build update itself to next daily build?
<renee77> I =a
<soee> renee77: you just need to install available updates, thats all
<renee77> ok thanks
<clivejo> soee: was FW5.22 backported?
<mamarley> Nope, no FW5.22 in Xenial yet.
<soee> yup with 5.6.3
<soee> ee oh wit
<mamarley> clivejo: I purged and reinstalled staging-plasma and got no errors this time! :)
 * clivejo jumps for joy
<soee> right, 5.21 only
<clivejo> ok so, FW5.22 needs doing first, then 5.6.4 and kde-l10n
 * soee fixed VPS /boot partition being to small
<mamarley> Yay!
<clivejo> but FW5.22 hasnt releases a working version of kwallet according to the release team emails
<soee> eyk :<
<clivejo> mamarley: did it update kde-l10n?
<mamarley> clivejo: Looks like it.
<clivejo> to a ppa1 version?
<DarinMiller> Still 2 hrs left to dl YY.  Anyone know why the ubuntu image server is so slow? (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/ )
<mamarley> Already shut down the VM.  Let me boot it back up and check.
<soee> DarinMiller: you dont have some older daily to zsync?
<DarinMiller> Not yet.
<renee77> lol over here it takes 1 hour it says
<DarinMiller> In a couple hours I will.
<DarinMiller> :)
<renee77> did I say one make it 2 hours
<mamarley> clivejo: It did indeed upgrade the l10n package. :)
<clivejo> I think I understand it now!
<soee> heyyeah! 
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4
<clivejo> scarey
<renee77> lol
<clivejo> mamarley: have you tried installing apps 16.04.1?
<mamarley> clivejo: I have not.
 * mamarley fires up the VM again.
<clivejo> LOL just leave it running :P
<soee> clivejo: they are not finished imo
<mamarley> "aptitude safe-upgrade" has 10 packages not upgradable.  I will upgrade the others first and then see what is going on with that.
<mamarley> clivejo: dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5kipi31.0.0_4%3a16.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<mamarley>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_kxmlhelloworld.so', which is also in package libkf5kipi30.0.0 15.12.3-0ubuntu1
<mamarley> And, the uninstallable stuff is Akonadi.
<mamarley> It looks like the duplicate file thing is just that the package name changed and the new one needs to conflict with the old one.
<mamarley> Yeah, once I remove the old kipi lib, the new one installs cleanly.
<clivejo> mamarley: are you a kubuntu member?
<mamarley> No
<clivejo> why not?
<mamarley> No reason in particular.  How does one get to be a Kubuntu member?
<acheron88> just trying apps ppa here as well
<clivejo> apply to the KCC I think
<acheron88> hah. search google for 'kubuntu member' and result no. 2 was http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-has-a-new-member-clive-johnston/
<mamarley> I'm not sure I have the two months of sustained contribution that would be required for that.
<clivejo> mamarley: you seem to know your stuff
<clivejo> plus you work on quassel
<mamarley> I guess if you guys think I should apply I will apply.
<clivejo> how long have you used Kubuntu?
<acheron88> same result on the libkf5kipi packages BTW
<clivejo> mamarley: do you know how to fix that error?
<clivejo> I have to go for a few hours, be back later
<renee77> cu
<clivejo> mamarley: if you know how to fix that, can you post a diff file on paste.ubuntu.com or https://paste.kde.org
<BluesKaj> clivejo: how are your activities working, if at all ?
<acheron88> still having trouble with activities?
<BluesKaj> anyone using activities with plasma 5.6.3 /
<BluesKaj> ?
<acheron88> tried out in VBox earlier. seems to work? or at least run
<BluesKaj> acheron88:  , no,  i haven't created any yet , wondering if anyone has them working in plasma 5.6
<acheron88> BluesKaj: http://i.imgur.com/R82KHv9.png
<acheron88> don't normally use them though, so that screenshot is as far as I went.
<BluesKaj> right...think I'll stick with VDs instead for now
<soee> clivejo: imo, lets try backport Plasma and FW first, than do apps
<soee_> plasmashell using 185 MB only, how nice ;)
<clivejo> activities are working fine for me
<soee_> they should
<soee_> clivejo: backporting ? :>
<clivejo> nope, eatting fruit pastilles
<clivejo> want one?
<soee_> nope :)
<clivejo> has the new network manager made it into xenial yet?
<valorie> clivejo: brave enough for what?
<clivejo> install plasma 5.6.4
<clivejo> on your yakkety yak 
<mparillo> I installed it on XX a few days ago. No obvious breakage.
<clivejo> mparillo: where from?
<valorie> is it in plasma-landing ppa?
<mparillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16346597/
<mparillo> Hit:7 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<clivejo> valorie: staging-plasma
<clivejo> mparillo: thats FW5.21 and Plasma 5.6.3
<valorie> oops, yeah
<mparillo> Ooops,. Behind again.
<mparillo> Is 5.6.4 in staging? landing?
<valorie> we're getting ready to take off to the cabin in an hour or so, but I can get my "old" computer upgraded, yeah
<clivejo> Im bit nerious of that networkmanager update in Xenial
<clivejo> mparillo: its in staging-plasma but only for YY at the moment
<mparillo> I have a vm all ready to go.
<mparillo> see you soon.
<clivejo> mparillo: what cased that discover-updater dependency error?
<mparillo> I never found out. It did not seem to hurt anything.
<mparillo> But usually (especially early in a development release) I just use apt.
<valorie> heh, I forgot I never upgraded that computer in the first place
<valorie> I got it to yakkety and shut it down
<valorie> so there are over 400 packages to upgrade
<clivejo> oh
<valorie> like a crazy woman, I upgraded my "production" laptop too
<valorie> to 5.6.3
<clivejo> you arent crazy
<clivejo> you're a professional tester
<mamarley> All my "production" systems are running 5.6.3.
<valorie> mamarley: I saw above you are interested in Kubuntu Membership?
 * clivejo covers ears and la la la's
<soee_> :)
<mamarley> valorie: clivejo thinks I should apply.
<soee_> +1 for mamarley K membership :)
<valorie> clive is a happy member
<clivejo> dont believe valorie
<valorie> Clive needs to be Kubuntu Developer!
<mamarley> I'm not really sure I qualify though.
<valorie> which is out of my hands
<clivejo> she made me apply
<soee_> and you can join my team called "Annoying testers" -.-
<valorie> I did
<valorie> soee_: you aren't a member yet?
<soee_> valorie: i do tests only :)
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<valorie> not true, soee_ -- you keep us up on the news
<mamarley> valorie: What is your opinion of me applying for membership?
<clivejo> the perks are great, I love the new company car and the business trips
<mamarley> Haha
<valorie> dooooo eeeet
<clivejo> private jets you name it
<clivejo> and cookies
<soee_> i think 15 min to the greatest show in Europe ...
<valorie> as for trips, once you are an Ubuntu Member (which you have once you are Kub Member) you can apply for travel funds
<mamarley> If Kubuntu had enough money for that stuff, then you guys could be hired full-time to do the packaging. :)
<valorie> come to Akademy
<valorie> meet with us
<valorie> we have our annual meeting at Akademy since Ubuntu stopped doing UDS
<mamarley> I already have a well-paying job, so i wouldn't want to ask for money for that stuff.
<valorie> it's the first of September in Berlin this year, with QtCon
<soee_> clivejo: ping
<valorie> woah, my upgrade is almost done
<mamarley> Ah, I have been to Germany before but never to Berlin.
<clivejo> soee_: pong
<marco-parillo> I opened my YY VM, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma and 250 packages to update, a few to add, and kactivities kde-spectacle libkf5screen6 libkwinglutils7 will be removed.
<soee_> clivejo: you do a lot of packaging, maybe to start something like Scarletts patron account, so i could donate like 2$ each month, always something :)
<clivejo> soee_: Id rather you donated directly to Kubuntu or KDE
<soee_> well could be
<clivejo> I dont like the way patron take a slice
<soee_> YY will use Kernel 4.7?
<clivejo> 10% down the toilet just for using that site
<soee_> well true
<valorie> I've upgraded and restarted
 * clivejo crosses fingers
<valorie> anything in particular you want tested, clivejo?
<clivejo> no package clonflicts?
<valorie> no, completely uneventful
<clivejo> can you test kwallet
<valorie> must have worked, because it's online
<clivejo> and activities
<valorie> well, I've never used them, but the activities setup comes up with no problems
<valorie> the only error I get is the same old "something needs flash"
<valorie> probably FF, which I usually don't use
<valorie> there is always an error in which it doesn't install
<valorie> and then you can't see the errors
<clivejo> there was a zero day expoilt in flash, best to update it
<valorie> but that's been going on for months
<valorie> it updates in apt, but this updater keeps nagging
<valorie> I don't think it's KDE
<valorie> I have it on this laptop too, every restart
<soee_> Eurovision started ...
<soee_> rofl... what they are wearing oO
<valorie> son is here, I'm out for a day
<clivejo> have a good one valorie
<marco-parillo> Kinfocenter reports 5.6.4
<clivejo> thats a good start :)
<marco-parillo> Good work. Time to change the Status?
<marco-parillo> It does look like i have seven stopped activities...all desktop/
<clivejo> did you create them?
<marco-parillo> I sure do not remember doing so.
<marco-parillo> When you go to activities, how many do you have?
<clivejo> I have 3
<marco-parillo> And you created them?
<clivejo> yup
<marco-parillo> Was valorie upgradeing also?
<clivejo> I have my OSM and Kubuntu work areas and then a general one for chillaxing
<marco-parillo> Would you be able to set your panel to auto-hide?
<clivejo> with different widgits and feed on each of them
<clivejo> ok done
<marco-parillo> Now see of the bottom of your windows seems to conflict with the panel.
<marco-parillo> see if
<clivejo> doesnt actually seem to hide
<clivejo> the bottom of the window goes under the pane
<clivejo> wird
<clivejo> weird
<marco-parillo> I think soee_  found it first. I then found it independently on XX with Plasma 5.6.3 and it is not fixed. Let me see if I can remember the bug number some helpful soul found for me.
<acheron88> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362105
<ubottu> KDE bug 362105 in Panel "Taskbar options 'autohide'/'windows can cover' not functional" [Major,Reopened]
<acheron88> I asked about that in #plasma yesterday
<marco-parillo> acheron88: found https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362105
<ubottu> KDE bug 362105 in Panel "Taskbar options 'autohide'/'windows can cover' not functional" [Major,Reopened]
<marco-parillo> It was YOU!
<marco-parillo> TY
<acheron88> lol
<acheron88> plasma devs didn't seem to know why it was happening yesterday
<marco-parillo> I updated the bug with 5.6.4
<acheron88> I just have a small panel rather than auto-hide/can cover, so hadn't noticed that until soee asked me to try it
<DarinMiller> To get around the autohide issue on my 13.3in laptop, I removed the panel entirely and put my own widgets at the bottom.
<DarinMiller> works quite well actually. However, I have to "show desktop" (super+D) to use/see my widgets.
<marco-parillo> The rekonq icon on my Application Launcher looks different after the Plasma upgrade.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: are you on XX or YY?
<DarinMiller> XX on all but one PC.  Just installed YY and adding PPA/drivers now.
<DarinMiller> Willing to test anything both on the XX or YY boxes.
<renee77> hi 
<renee77> soee_:  I am sorry it is still installing updates :(
<renee77> no plasma 5.6.4 yet and not even a chance of trying apps 16.04.1 :(
<renee77> So now I am already missing plasma 5.6.4 ;-)
<renee77> too ;)
<marco-parillo> I have it
 * clivejo has it too 
<marco-parillo> renee77: from YY sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<renee77> ok thanks :)
<marco-parillo> Can you invoke kde-spectacle from krunner (alt-f2)?
<renee77> nope krunner
<clivejo> spectacle is part of apps, so is out of date at the minute
<renee77> but not able to try install plasma, download image installing updates took a little longer as expected
<renee77> 5.6.4 I a meen
<renee77> ok :)
<marco-parillo> Thank you clivejo kde-spectacle : Depends: libkf5screen6 (>= 5.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<marco-parillo> But ksnapshot is removed.
<renee77> marco-parillo:  thank you too
<clivejo> ksnapshot doesnt exist any more
<clivejo> spectacle is the kf5 replacement
<marco-parillo> It seems to be in YY: 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 500
<marco-parillo> ksnapshot is not installed, but it seems to be still in universe. 
<marco-parillo> It works.
<renee77> hmm now network eror loading qml file
<renee77> _zn14networkmanager11WimaxDevice16staticmetaobjece
<renee77> undefined symbol
<clivejo> you installed xenial?
<renee77> not getting search results 
<renee77> yup
<clivejo> theres a bug affecting the network manager
<renee77> ok what search query do i have to use to find it?
<clivejo> find what?
<renee77> the bug :D
<renee77> I was not getting anything
<clivejo> you have found it
<renee77> huh losing you
<clivejo> Bug 1569674
<ubottu> bug 1569674 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu Xenial) "[Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1569674
<renee77> thanks :)
<renee77> dont see anyone mentioning mentioning what I told you clivejo do I add a post or do you know enough now?
<renee77> ah there it is srry 
<clivejo> the symbols issue is due to a new version of networkmanager
<clivejo> yofel has been trying to get it fixed
<renee77> ah will try to test the fix :)
<renee77> I got a new dualband networkcard may it is to new?
<renee77> or am I sounding stupid?
<clivejo> I wonder if I backported the new networkmanager from yakkety and built networkmanager-qt on top of that
<renee77> :0
<clivejo> has anyone tried to downgrade and hold the 5.18 version
<renee77> hmm launchpad for kubuntu bugs only has bugs reported for ubuntu network manager mine is with qt
<clivejo> it might be still in the apt cache?
<renee77> ok 
<sheytan> Heya!
<sheytan> how to help test 5.6
<clivejo> networkmanager-qt is a wrapper
<sheytan> and how many things will break :D
<renee77> ah :D
<renee77> only one thin shey
<renee77> sheytan: 
 * vandenoever is running 5.6.4 on nixos, some bugs but doable
<renee77> lose my ability to use keyboard lol
<sheytan> renee77: well :D
<sheytan> i would need that one :D
 * sheytan is having a usb keyboard somwhere
<renee77> haha\
<sheytan> got any ppa ?
<renee77> I ment my typing skills ;-) also writing skills in english are terrible today
<sheytan> aaah
 * clivejo isnt very happy about people testing from staging PPA's
<renee77> waited ages for downloading xenial then ages for installing updates and now one bug networkmanager not yet fully upgraded ;)
<renee77> hmm why is that clivejo
<clivejo> because they change a lot
<clivejo> and if someone forgets to remove it, the system will break
<renee77> ah was looking forward installing plasma from it ;)
<renee77> do you mind enlightning me? remove ppa? or packages installed with ppa when released to normal rep?
<clivejo> if you dont know how to ppa add and ppa purge, please dont use them
<renee77> I do know how to add and purge, was wondering how to apply fixes and updates (dont mind finding out the hard way, will do so in virtualbox :))
<renee77> first want to try fix networkmanager in xenial 16.04 
<clivejo> what version is installed?
<renee77> 16.04 lts
<renee77> not yet daily
<clivejo> of networkmanager
<acheron88> is this moving out of staging then? http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=945
 * clivejo gulps
<acheron88> that's a no then....
<clivejo> I just needed a couple of testers to check if a package conflict was fixed :/
<renee77> 1.2.0
<renee77> ending with 16.04.2
<clivejo> thats the proposed version
<clivejo> have you proposed enabled?
<renee77> not intended it was crashing and selected after install tried to unable it thought I succeeded
<renee77> It was showing the no-update error which was also in muon package manager
<renee77> through update manager from applauncher updates kept waiting for something to finish systemtray was also showing availleble updates then it started. But inxi was for example also in updates and now not installed
<renee77> I thought the clean install and not yet updated was trigering this
<renee77> ps -a wasnt showing anything at that moment  neither was system activity
<renee77> at least nothing unusual :)
<clivejo> thats the reason I dont want to backport to Xenial right now
<renee77> just finished downgrade restarting now :) we'll see
<renee77> But i was wondering if firmware had something to do with it as I have a new laptop since yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> What's wrong?
<renee77> ah having that networkbug 
<renee77> downgrade didnt help :)
<renee77> tiered now going to sleep tomorow another day :) thanks clivejo
<clivejo> night night
<renee77> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Uhm
<renee77> ? :)
<mparillo> clivejo: sorry for testing out of staging, but (1) seems to work ok, and (2). I can always re-start the VM.
<DarinMiller> Window can cover/autohide panel is working in YY with plasma staging ppa 5.6.4 (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362105)
<ubottu> KDE bug 362105 in Panel "Taskbar options 'autohide'/'windows can cover' not functional" [Major,Reopened]
<soee_> i would like to test it on Xenial :)
<DarinMiller> Not sure if it's video driver dependent though.  I cannot install the NVidia 340 drivers even with the 4.6 rc-7 kernel, so using default nouveau driver...
<soee_> clivejo: had this issue i think
<soee_> he used some patch 
<DarinMiller> Yes.
<DarinMiller> Oh, yeah.  I think he used mamarly's ppa....
<DarinMiller> mamarley^^
<soee_> i think so, yes
<DarinMiller> Oxygen icons are missing in 5.6.4 YY.  Suppose this is this part of the kf5? icon set issues I saw mentioned a few days back?
 * ahoneybun has 364.19 
<soee_> +1
<DarinMiller> my older laptops only have geforce 8 cards, so NVidia 340.96 is highest version available.  Might try YY on a newer machine...
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: 364.19 work fine w/ YY?
<ahoneybun> no clue on ZZ
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> jk XX
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-15
<ahoneybun> we have 5.6.4 out?
<barmaley> how do I test it?
<barmaley> 5.6.4
<barmaley> http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=945
<barmaley> gimme les links!!1
<renee77> morning :)
<crissi-> http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=945 => how i can help?
<renee77> haven't seen one awake crissi
<Crissi> :-D
<renee77> not sure what status is with testing :)
<renee77> do you know clivejo?
<Crissi> not yet
<acheron88> unless you are running yakkety and have a system or VM that you don't mind risking a high chance of breaking, then I don't think testing those packages from staging is wise 
<acheron88> clivejo, said yesterday "clivejo isnt very happy about people testing from staging PPA's"
<Crissi> sure, can setup a vm of 16.04
<renee77> lol I know he was also talking to me
<acheron88> so I think that testing message on kubuntu wire was jumping the gun a bit on those packages
<Crissi> i think you should know what you are doing when you do testing ;)
<acheron88> if you do and cam fix breakages, then good
<Crissi> btw: is the issue with missing kipi plugins on gwenview fixed?
<renee77> I am not a good reference but if I understood correctly you have to remove ald lib libkf5kipi to make plugins work with new lib
<mparillo> I think clivejo was talking about me.
<mparillo> Yes, I was testing 5.6.4 out of staging, and I was so excited I put out the wire post.
<renee77> :)
<mparillo> For me (only in a YY VM) it basically works so long as you do not absolutely need to auto-hide the panel.
<mparillo> And I had to run ksnapshot to capture the kinfocenter shot
<renee77> I am not there yet first hardware firmware update then vm and also going to test :)
<mparillo> All is proceeding as I have forseen
<mparillo> misquote: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAf0QnLFS7Q
<renee77> ha ha ha ha!
<mparillo> Seriously, It is good to get some positive excitement about Kubuntu and yes, I recommend you only test in a VM, and last, if the devels do not want to answer because it is too early (they prefer testing from landing), blame me and not them.
<renee77> I did not blame anyone was having some problems with wireless and lts where also after fresh again ppa staging was selected
<renee77> used partition magic to shred hdd and ssd
<renee77> but really dont mind getting in to trouble it is the way I learn fastest :D
<renee77> ment fresh install :)
<clivejo> mparillo: not at all, Im running from staging too!  But you have to understand the risks and never use it on a production system
<clivejo> we just don’t have the people power to help fix systems broken by using inappropriate PPA's
<clivejo> my call for testers was to actually test if the packages installed sucussful!  
<clivejo> following the headache of the kde-l10n conflicts
<mparillo> Well in my case, not only was the installation successful, except for the panel thing, and possibly the 'extra' activities (I will re-test both on real hardware when they move to -landing), I think Plasma 5.6.4 is great. And as you note, kde-spectacle is not part of plasma. Though maybe the big SC code-drops had their purpose.
<acheron88> working nicely in a VM here. 
<clivejo> can anyone shed any light on the networkmanager problem in Xenial?
<allee> clivejo: bug#?   FWIW: DHCP is working for me.  Only adding a static IP setup failed.
<allee> clivejo: FYI: yy upgrade 5,21,5.6.3 -> 5.22,5.6.4  in a VM without problem!    Great job!
 * allee hugs clivejo
<clivejo> allee: it started as one bug, but has kinda grown!
<allee> uh, family wants my attention.  I'll have a look later, if someone lemme know what/where to start bug hunting
<clivejo> Bug 1569674
<ubottu> bug 1569674 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu Xenial) "[Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1569674
<acheron88> wifi fine here in xenial
<clivejo> what version network manager you got installed?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<allee> clivejo: wifi & DHCP & VPN(cisco) works at home and at work
<acheron88>  1.1.93-0ubuntu4
<clivejo> thats the one I made the patch for
<clivejo> the problem is the 1.2.0 release currently in proposed
<acheron88> I don't install from proposed on a released distro, unless it specifically has something with a fix I need.
<allee> clivejo: yeah.  Creating a Static IP setup failed for me too with nm in xx  release.  I'll can try proposed later
 * allee afk
<acheron88> oh well. what I have works so I'm not messing with it ;)
<clivejo> if you are on networkmanager 1.1.93 the networkmanager-qt package in my PPA should fix that problem
<clivejo> but if you have nm 1.2 then all hell breaks loose and you will probably kill plasma-nm altogether
<acheron88> is this specifically plasma/qt-nm prob?
<clivejo> nm-qt seems to be a wrapper for nm
<clivejo> yofel tried to upload the patch but nm 1.2 is sitting in Xenial proposed
<acheron88> so it's nm itself? i.e. the nm-applet from xfce4 would also do the same?
<clivejo> I dunno
<acheron88> just asking, as I sometimes use that, even in plasma.
<clivejo> Xenial shipped with this bug
<acheron88> must have been lucky not to hit it then
<clivejo> mainly affected people with VPN's
<renee77> I didnt have VPN
<clivejo> the main problem, in my opinion is that Xenial shipped with a beta of NM
<clivejo> version 1.1.93 is not a version that should be in an LTS!
<clivejo> someone has spotted that and packaged 1.2 and uploaded it to proposed
<acheron88> lucky they spin new isos for the LTS point releases then!
<acheron88> assuming fixed by then...
<clivejo>  giving us 1.2.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2
<thefarid> hi
<thefarid> kubuntu is sutable for 2 gb ram or 1 GHz processor
<thefarid> AMD process
<soee_> preo/
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Hoho
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> *hiho
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  just upgraded ..already there, 5.6.4 plasma version
<mparillo> BluesKaj: You used -staging on YY?
<BluesKaj> any fixes to the activities and nvidia driver problem is that a kernel issue.? Yess YY
<BluesKaj> or
<BluesKaj> using a low level setting for my desktop,  Xrender , no activities etc
<mparillo> Activities seemed to work for me. I noticed a number (maybe six) stopped activities. I do miss in Plasma 4 the various activity templates. I do not know about driver problems. I test -staging in a VM. I will try on HW when they hit -landing
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  what's your gpu?
<renee77> graphical procces unit BluesKaj
<renee77> processor
<renee77> not proces
<BluesKaj> renee77:  graphics processer unit
<ahoneybun> clivejo I have to be on YY to get 5.6.4?
<BluesKaj> the ppa is available for Xenial too, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> oh yea BluesKaj ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yes Arron
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma
<ahoneybun> do I need to disable my graphics ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> 5.6.4 is only done for yakkety
<ahoneybun> 5.6.3 is in there
<BluesKaj> ahh
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yes 5.6.3
<BluesKaj> sorry for the mistake, ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> But not 5.6.4
<ahoneybun> 5.6 was a big update the .3 is minor update
<BluesKaj> yeah
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj just one point off lol
<ahoneybun> clivejo do I need to disable my graphics ppa?
<ahoneybun> I'm using NVIDIA
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I dont know
<BluesKaj> well 5.6.4 fixes some problems with activities I believe
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yakkety has some issues with kernel at the monent
<ahoneybun> my issues are with the launcher and text disappearing
<ahoneybun> switching launchers causes favorites to reset 
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun:  same here I'm reluctant to try the nvidia proprietary driver tho ...nouveau seems to be working well here
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj I was tempted to format this thing anyway
<ahoneybun> but I've downloaded a few games
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I lost plasma for a few days
<ahoneybun> also was going to give GNOME a try
<ahoneybun> for the heck of it
<BluesKaj> eeuew
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Due to nvidia not being able to compile the module
<BluesKaj> the IrcsomeBot on 4.4.0-21 ?
<BluesKaj> kernel that is
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.2-1-ga58eab7 * Pino Toscano: src/package.cpp
<pursuivant> include <random> for std::default_random_engine
<pursuivant> apparently it was implicitly pulled by other (apt?) headers
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/libqapt/a58eab74ee9881d10e0f24a3ed216ed71ba03bf5
<marco-parillo> I am not sure what my GPU is (I suppose VMware must emulate one), but I do know since I "upgraded" to VMware Workstation Player 12 (from VMware Player 9, I think), I have been able to crash my VM when I never could before. I prevent 90% of those crashes by turning off 3D rendering, which I never had to do before.
<BluesKaj> nope the the nvidia prop driver isn't up to screen resolution capablity on this monitor, so the kernel module isn't patched yet
<ahoneybun> I'm tempted to try it
<ahoneybun> I just would need to purge that graphics ppa and upgrade
<BluesKaj> that'sw hat I just did , your gpu may worj , my entry level 8400GS /340 driver isn't up to the task yet
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun: ^
<BluesKaj> work even
<ahoneybun> I have a GT 750M
<ahoneybun> with 364.19 now
<BluesKaj> nice 
<ahoneybun> yet have issues playing Tomb Raider lol
<BluesKaj> maybe my card is on the verge of the "legacy" classification
<ahoneybun> clivejo do I need any other PPAs other then staging?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: for what?
<ahoneybun> testing Plasma 5.6.3
<ahoneybun> from Staging
<clivejo> no, I copied frameworks across, so they should all be in there
<ahoneybun> holy... 244 package to update
<ahoneybun> here we go
<ahoneybun> alright rebooting
<clivejo> that was fast
<ahoneybun> yea decent speeds and a SSD
<clivejo> takes me hours to update :(
<mamarley> You should get an SSD. :)
<clivejo> I have an SSD
<mamarley> Oh
<ahoneybun> internet speeds
<clivejo> its my internet thats slow
<mamarley> Sorry :(
<clivejo> carrier pigeons fitted with micro sd-cards would be faster, more reliable!
<ahoneybun> mm the login got the new wallpaper but not the loading bar
<ahoneybun> mm About System says I'm on 5.5.5
<clivejo> then you mustnt have got it properly
<clivejo> there can be file conflicts
<ahoneybun> what is that command to check the version in konsole
<clivejo> did you check the install went ok?
<DarinMiller> OK this is weird, I have 2 YY bare metal installs with 5.6.4 where the panel autohide/window can cover work just fine. 
<ahoneybun> mm need to do a dist-upgrade
<DarinMiller> In fact, everything but oxygen icons work great.
<ahoneybun> not sure why those are even on the system anymore
<ahoneybun> I think krunner got the update lol
<clivejo> DarinMiller: that is odd
<DarinMiller> On Arch, 5.6.4 still suffers from the autohide issue.
<ahoneybun> dist-upgrade is going slower then upgrade
<DarinMiller> Can anyone give me hint on how to install mamarley's nvidia340 driver on YY?
<clivejo> probably beacuse its actually installing files :P
<ahoneybun> it did before
<mamarley> DarinMiller: Just add ppa:mamarley/staging.
<ahoneybun> I saw packages being replaced
<ahoneybun> just my speeds are slow now
<mamarley> But make sure you disable it once the package gets moved to the main PPA since I upload stuff there for testing sometimes.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: add his magic PPA
<clivejo> has anyone on Yakkety had the networking problems Xenial has seen?
<clivejo> !info networkmanager
<ubottu> Package networkmanager does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> ubottu you lie !!
<ubottu> clivejo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ahoneybun> !info pa-nm
<ubottu> Package pa-nm does not exist in yakkety
<DarinMiller> As in the Pre-release XX option that corrupts the plasma nw icon?
<ahoneybun> it is something like nm
<clivejo> DarinMiller: yes
<clivejo> there is a version on proposed1.2.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2
<clivejo> seems to be causing a lot of problems
<clivejo> but I havent noticed anything wrong in Yakkety
<DarinMiller> Both my YY boxes are working fine, however my XX session is dorked.  Attempting to revert the XX session want to remove the entire KDE envioro and/or install a whole bunch of gnome stuff.
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, nvidia gpu driver?
<DarinMiller> yes, nvdia760 364.19
<clivejo> I wonder if I backported network-manager 1.2.0-0ubuntu1 from Yakkety into frameworks staging would that get me a stable base to build FW5.22 on
<BluesKaj> purge it if it's causing probs, the kernel module doesn't build properly for the 4.4.0-21 kernel, DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> I can easliy work around the nm issue, but everytime after wake or reboot, I have to use: nmcli --ask -p con up "Millers_5G" ifname wlp3s0
<DarinMiller> I tried sudo ppa-purge xenial-proposed, but that did not work.
<DarinMiller> FIles fail to dl, and warning message says:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<BluesKaj> clivejo, I installed nm-gnome to enter my vpn settings and nmcli workwed well for connecting 
<BluesKaj> purgew the nvidia driver is my suggestion DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> purge nvdia driver on XX to fix the nm issue?
<DarinMiller> mamarley: you are a genious, your ppa worked awesome.
<BluesKaj> clivejo, but there's a fix for nm in the repos ..it woked on my laptop after upgrading
<mamarley> Not really, I just applied a quick patch to get the driver to compile against 4.6.
<ahoneybun> alright
<ahoneybun> on Plasma 5.6.3
<ahoneybun> Frameworks 5.21
<ahoneybun> Qt 5.5.1
<BluesKaj> mamarley,on YY?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: sounds better
<ahoneybun> yep
<mamarley> BluesKaj: Xenial and Yakkety.  DKMS applies the patch only if you are running 4.6, so it works fine on Xenial too.
<ahoneybun> loads up much quieter
<ahoneybun> *faster
<clivejo> yeah, I noticed that with 5.6
<ahoneybun> I get to the SDDM fast
<ahoneybun> but loading took time 
<ahoneybun> now faster!
<DarinMiller> More clues with the autohide issue.  After installing mamarley ppa, the YY Nvidia340 box now suffers from the autohide.
<clivejo> seems to be driver related
<mamarley> 5.6 loads up really fast for me too.
<mamarley> I would guess if it is driver-related, it is caused by the driver itself and not the packaging.
<DarinMiller> My YY nvidia960 364.19 box works fine.  Will have to add these notes to the bug report...
<BluesKaj> mamarley, odd I just tried to install nvidia-340 on YY with plasma 5.6.4 . the monitor resolution regreesedt o a much lower setting asfter a the reboot
<mamarley> I can't explain that, sorry.
<BluesKaj> correction:  regressed to a much lower resolution after the reboot
<DarinMiller> I agree, not packaging issue.  Sound more of an NVidia driver/plasma issue.
<BluesKaj> fails to build properly ... however the nouveau is all Ireally need for now , works fine
<DarinMiller> ovidiuflorin is a genious, he posted the fix for nm XX Pre-release issue in the bug report  (sudo apt install libkf5networkmanagerqt6=5.18.0-0ubuntu1) for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanager-qt/+bug/1569674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569674 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu Xenial) "[Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,In progress]
<DarinMiller> now my xx nm is back to normal, yes!
<ahoneybun> so far running nice!
<ahoneybun> mm some reason GDM is coming back
<ahoneybun> suspend does work nice!
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: Nvidia card?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> GT 750M
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: Does panel autohide/window can cover work for you?
<ahoneybun> autohide panel?
<ahoneybun> oh those
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: Panel hamburger, more settings
<ahoneybun> yea right
<ahoneybun> both work
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: my XX box with intel drivers, 5.6.3 autohide fails.  With YY I have mixed results, on Nvidia box works, the other does not.
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> I do have an intel built in 
<ahoneybun> mm switching to intel ..
<ahoneybun> just trying to log out caused a lock up
<ahoneybun> DarinMiller both work fine on my intel card
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: Good to know, I will update my xx Nvidia box to 5.6.3 and see what happens....
<ahoneybun> I'm on 364.19 as well 
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: do you use prime-select to switch cards?
<ahoneybun> the nvidia app
<ahoneybun> I never remember the commands
<ahoneybun> though I should if I lock up again
<DarinMiller> I think thats the same... but good to know..
<DarinMiller> Cool. My skylake laptop can now finally switch between NVidia and Intel!  (YY, 364.19, kernel 4.5 rc-7)  Yes!
<DarinMiller> XX upgrade to 5.6.3 was painless on the XX box.  Panel " window can cover" works fine!!!????
<clivejo> DarinMiller: no file conflict errors?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: no file conflict errors that I noticed.  Where should I be looking?
<clivejo> when installing the packages
<clivejo> kcm_activities.mo
<DarinMiller> Nope. sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma followed by sudo apt update followed by sudo apt full-upgrade.  No errors or issues.
<DarinMiller> I restarted plasmashell (killall plasmashell && plasmashell &) and 5.6.3 was active.  Seemed to easy so I rebooted just to be sure.  No problems.
<DarinMiller> Activities are working fine
<DarinMiller> meta-tab switch no problem
<DarinMiller> The desktop hamburger menu auto disappears, but this has been an issue since KDE4...
<DarinMiller> If I use System Settings -> Desktop Behavior to manage my activities I don't have to fight the deskop hamburger autoclose menu issue.
 * clivejo giggles
<clivejo> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/13/microsoft_phone_support_contractors_told_to_hang_up_after_15_minutes/
<Mamarok> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I must try that technique
<soee> hiho :)
<clivejo> hi soee
<soee> clivejo: do we have this language problems solved ?
<clivejo> not sure
<renee__> hi all
<renee__> now on daily no nm error
<renee__> was it fixed?
<DarinMiller> hi renee__, it's working for me too,  not sure where/how the fix landed.
<renee__> Because I also did upgrade firmware of nw card 
<renee__> what ppa is used for plasma 5.6.e?
<renee__> j5.6.4
<soee> plasma-staging
<soee> renee__: ok YY ?
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma
<renee__> yep
<renee__> thanks :)
<DarinMiller> soee: plasma-staging 5.6.4 staging working great on 2 boxes here (one old, one new)
 * clivejo likes 5.6.4 too
 * soee waits for backports ..
 * clivejo waits for 5.7
<renee__> me too ;-)
<DarinMiller> 5.7: 2016-06-30 (per https://community.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5) What's in it?
<renee__> ability to test and brick system ;-)
<renee__> is there a testing page to fill in or just go for it?
<clivejo> testing page?
<renee__> were you keep track of functionality ?
<clivejo> thats soee's job
<renee__> in wiki refering to other page but not existing
<clivejo> he tracks releases/features/bugs
<renee__> ah ok
<renee__> lol I thought every input would be welcome ;-)
<clivejo> its is!
<clivejo> but we need more people power!
<clivejo> reading bug reports and triaging
<clivejo> figuring out where the bug needs to be reported to, in order to get it fixed
<clivejo> some bugs are Ubuntu, some are packaging issues and some are KDE source issues
<renee__> ah I started reading but wasnt sure when I could adjust and assign bug requests I would like to start with triaging
<renee__> Little bit scared to do it wrong
<renee__> too
<renee__> brb in 5 mins
<clivejo> just ask :)
<soee> :-)
<soee> Telegram has snap package: https://uappexplorer.com/app/telegram-sergiusens.sergiusens
<clivejo> License: Proprietary ?
<clivejo> I thought Telegram was OS?
<soee> OS ?
<soee> ah open source
<soee> uh dunno
<soee> not fully OS
<soee> https://telegram.org/faq#q-why-not-open-source-everything
<ahoneybun> we don't have snap anyway
<renee__> back :)
<soee> clivejo: push the button called "backports" :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJDGcxAf9D8
<renee__> lol
<clivejo> I cant find that button soee
<soee> :D
<clivejo> where is it?
<clivejo> soee: are you a kubuntu member?
<soee> clivejo: no
<clivejo> why not ?? :O
<valorie> o/ folks
<soee> well i do nothing important for Kubuntu, annoying others only :D 
<clivejo> hi valorie
<soee> hi valorie \o
<valorie> home from the cabin, cat fed, wash machine fed, happy to be home
<clivejo> soee: you should help out
<sgclark> hey all I am trying to fix my blog to be less cranky. technical difficulties has arisen though
<valorie> soee: the info you feed us is valuable!
<soee> sgclark: what happend?
<sgclark> which part? being cranky or technical difficulties? lol
<soee> technical stuff :-)
<sgclark> I forgot my password it seems and kmail is taking three years to load mail. guess I should finish packaging that.
 * clivejo can understand the kmail issue
<clivejo> the mysql upgrade really messed kontact up for me
<sgclark> same'
<clivejo> Ive had to swap to webmail for my accounts :(
<soee> sorry cant help much here, i'm using Thunderbird 
<clivejo> just cant afford to waste time waiting on Kontact to load mail
 * clivejo suffers from lack of patients
<sgclark> most of my mail is on gmail, but it seems I have an old email set for my blog : /
<clivejo> do you have access to the host database?
<sgclark> and I just discovered a bunch of mails, like important ones : /
<sgclark> yes
<renee__> just curious if I may ask where is your blog to find? Like to read what you've written so far :)
<sgclark> not till I fix my last post. haha. It was written under duress
<soee> :-)
<renee__> ahh :)
<renee__> I'll try to wait patiently ;-)
 * clivejo offers renee__ a finger puzzle
<renee__> hehe tapping impatiently ondesk -> throwing puzle out of window....... 
 * clivejo gasps in shock
 * sgclark mutters things about kmail. Still waiting...
 * renee__ supressing urge to search for .... ;-)
<sgclark> 65%
 * sgclark goes to get coffee to stay awake waiting
<clivejo> soee: does plasma 5.6.4 work on FW5.21?
<soee> clivejo: yes
<sgclark> omg it just restarted at 0% no new mail shown.
<soee> it was released after 5.6 so for sure, only 5.X should have some min version defined
<clivejo> and the gateway ping timeout patch, what version is it fixed in?
<soee> what patch?
<clivejo> has the to networkmanager-qt
<soee> ConnectionSettings: Initialize gateway ping timeout 
<soee> ?
<soee> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.21.0.php
<clivejo> so its in 5.21?
<soee> yes it is on changelog list
<renee__> have to go (not working still needed in healthcare) will be back tomorow to be an annoing volunteer for sgclark :D
<renee__> bye all
<soee> bye
<clivejo> soee: do you have pigeons?
<soee> nope, my father does ;)
<clivejo> you should become a pigeon fancier too
<clivejo> and you can download oxygen-icons5 onto an micro sd card and fly it to me
<clivejo> Ill package it and sign it and fly it back to you for upload
<soee> clivejo: why can't you download it ?
<sgclark> ok thunderbird to the rescue. scarlettgatelyclark.com post updated.
<clivejo> soee: Im trying!
<clivejo> just soooooo slow
<soee> why? connection or source server issue?
<sgclark> that package is massive in size
<sgclark> even brings my net to its knees
<soee> why don' you build it on some remote VPS?
<soee> this way all you have to do is to connect to server and download sources on it and there usually you have ultra fast connections
<sgclark> I cannot pay my bills much less purchase said VPS haha
<sgclark> hense recent events
<soee> sgclark: but cant Canonical or Kubuntu or KDE sponsor one ?
<sgclark> dunno
<soee> Jonahan was using some aws when was sowing how to build stuff
<sgclark> yes I think he used Kubuntu donations for that
<sgclark> need to ask our council
<sgclark> of which I am not :)
<soee> why not ? :D
<sgclark> was a conflict, when our voting took place I was nominated for UCC
<soee> :/
<sgclark> clivejo: is the plasma to test only for yakkety?
<clivejo> sgclark: kind of
<clivejo> having issues with networkmanager-qt
<sgclark> boo. not brave enough to upgrade.
<clivejo> in xenial
<clivejo> Im currently "trying" to backport frameworks 5.22
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> I will carry on with applications.
<clivejo> but this oxygen-icons package seems to die on my connection :(
<sgclark> yeah it kills mine too
<clivejo> took 3 attempts to download it
<clivejo> and it seems to refuse to upload
<clivejo> Ive told it to use sftp
<clivejo> but it seems to be ignoring me
<clivejo> does your upload fail on the last few k?
<sgclark> yes
<clivejo> do you know why is does that?
<sgclark> not enough bandwith. I litt=erally have to unplugging computers so it can finish lol
<sgclark> err literally
<clivejo> what speed is your connection?
<sgclark> suppose to be 50MB , I am pretty sure it is a sack of lies
<clivejo> wow
<clivejo> mine is supposed to be 8
<clivejo> but its heavily throttled in the evenings
<sgclark> yeah this is cable, so when it is prime, my speeds tank
<sgclark> that is why I held a euro sleep schedule for so long, to get good speeds :)
<valorie> I think that would be an excellent use of Kubuntu funds
<clivejo> if this fails again Im giving up
<valorie> AWS or whatever is useful, for anyone packaging, or learning to package
<valorie> as long as people remember to turn them off when they're done with 'em
<valorie> I'll ask Jon how he managed the billing and propose to the KC
<clivejo> dont we still have to sign them locally? 
<sgclark> just the dsc and changes
<clivejo> yup, failed again
<clivejo> 227800k/227801k
<sgclark> no need to bring down the sources
<clivejo> this is so annoying
<soee> valorie: i would first try to ask some providers like Digital Ocean, Linode, Vultr to sponsor 1-2 for us
<clivejo> DO did give us an allowance
<soee> and we are not using it ?
<clivejo> dunno, Rick was in those talks
<clivejo> there was a trello card
<clivejo> https://trello.com/c/TT7TTgJ1
<clivejo> first comment "We have the opportunity of $480 of Digital Ocean hosting."
<valorie> free/sponsored is awesome!
<valorie> we need some details about how to make use of that, however
<clivejo> Im not sure if its still on the table
<valorie> esp. when a new packager and an experienced person are both connected
 * clivejo retries oxygen-icons5_5.22.0.orig.tar.xz with sftp
<soee> valorie: i woudl first go with getting those and use them by clivejo for example
<clivejo> I dunno how you would manage them though
<clivejo> ie who you give access to the dashboard to spin a droplet up etc
<soee> for those who use it
<clivejo> oh my ISP must be listening to my complaints
<soee> you can prepare environemtn, take a snapshot with ready to use one
<clivejo> seem to have got a speed boost all of a sudden!
<valorie> yay!
<soee> when if something goes wrong, fil just restore snapshot
<valorie> Kubuntu Developers would all have access IMO
<clivejo> I dunno, I just feel more comfortable packaging on my own machine
<soee> yup
<valorie> and then grant access to learners on a case by case basis
<valorie> not everyone has good reliable connections, so aws etc. can be a godsend
<soee> clivejo: maybe but with VPS you dont care much about your network speed
<sgclark> uh kde-spectacle want libkscreen
<valorie> and for complicated stuff, working with an experienced devel can speed up learning
<clivejo> libkscreen7?
<soee> clivejo: i have my own VPS for gitlab, and updating it (270 MB package to download) taks few seconds :)
<clivejo> sgclark: maybe copy over few of frameworks 5.22 to get it to build?
<sgclark> gonna hafta
<clivejo> soee: yes I know, but I a packaging "tool kit" locally that I like to use
<soee> :-)
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> Im so stupid!
<mhall119> sgclark: Jonathan has regularly requested community donation money to pay for AWS services, I think for build servers
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZxzJGgox_E
<mhall119> and those were always approved
<sgclark> ah ha
<sgclark> valorie: ^^
<sgclark> thanks mhall119
 * clivejo pressed Ctrl-C in terminal trying to copy the upload progress
<soee> ;o
 * clivejo breaks down
<mhall119> sgclark: no problem
<valorie> mhall119: cool, didn't know that
<mhall119> I can go back and lookup how much it was if you'd like, but it'll have to wait until later as I'm at a conference that's just ending
<ahoneybun> mhall119 linode sponsored SELF and they have great rates
<ahoneybun> 10 bucks is their low tier
<ahoneybun> but I pay 12 something with backup
<valorie> I don't think that's important -- we'll just have to decide who has a credit card that can take the hit, and whether or not that person will do it and regularly request the funds
<mhall119> pretty much any reasonable request for that kind of thing is likely to be approved
<clivejo> ahoneybun: what kind of specs?
 * DarinMiller laughing, but relating to clivejo....
<mhall119> in the long run, marcoceppi is trying to start something where canonical will directly pay for some public-cloud hosting if you're using Juju
<ahoneybun> clivejo https://www.linode.com/pricing
<ahoneybun> the 1GB option
<clivejo> DarinMiller: you know what I did?
<valorie> ahoneybun: would be even better if they donated some to us!
 * valorie uses linode
 * DarinMiller I assumed you canceled your download instead of copying it...
<mhall119> Digital Ocean may donate some, they've been doing that for other foss projects
<ahoneybun> for sure valorie let me see if I get a email
<mhall119> I can ask someone there if you'd like
<ahoneybun> if not I might see them at SELF
<clivejo> CPU would be the most useful resource
<ahoneybun> their speeds are FAST
<ahoneybun> to me
<clivejo> DarinMiller: yes, killed the entire script!
<ahoneybun> 600 BPS
<ahoneybun> crazy
<soee> !schedule yakkety
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedule yakkety
<clivejo> soee: that bot lies!
<clivejo> dont believe a word it says!
<soee> why would he :>
<clivejo> probably becoming self aware
<clivejo> an attempt at humour
<ahoneybun> clivejo they have kernel 4.5 built for 14.04
<soee> !smile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smile
<soee> !hal
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<ahoneybun> !htop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htop
<ahoneybun> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1 (yakkety), package size 79 kB, installed size 208 kB
<clivejo> does anyone else have this bad habbit of ctrl-c from windows days?
<ahoneybun> no I use both but know which one to use where XD
<clivejo> I wonder can konsole be configured to not kill on ctrl-c
<ahoneybun> not sure
<clivejo> its not the first time Ive done that
<clivejo> ahoneybun: can you put a timer on Linode?
<ahoneybun> timer?
<clivejo> to shut it down after a period of inactivity
<ahoneybun> should be easy to script that
<valorie> even when it is inactive they bill you though
<valorie> says their FAQ
<ahoneybun> if you destroy it they don't
<clivejo> valorie: yeah, but if there was a script running that would shut it down when not in use
<clivejo> we could go for a higher spec but only run it when needed
<clivejo> it would only be used a few hours Id reckon
<clivejo> log in, do your business and shut it down again
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'd like the Kubuntu Developers to decide what they would find useful, and then we the KC will make that happen one way or another
<valorie> and I'd like more KDevels!
 * valorie looks at clivejo
<clivejo> what?!?
<clivejo> what have I done now?!?
<valorie> a lot of good stuff!
<valorie> so you should apply to be a kubuntu developer
<valorie> I saw that Philip said ya should
<valorie> :-)
<clivejo> he was joking!
<valorie> I don't think so
<valorie> what do you think, sgclark?
<soee> DO bills for droplets all the time utill they are destoryed
<soee> Linux 4.6 Kernel Officially Released
<soee> Frameworks 5.22 released
<soee> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.22.0.php
<sgclark> I think, no I know clivejo should be a kubuntu developer
<sgclark> valorie: ^
<soee> valorie: could you take care of this vps, refounds etc. stuff 
<soee> ?
<clivejo> soee: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.22.0_xenial.html
<soee> +1 :]
<clivejo> up to Launchpad now
<valorie> soee: I would like the KDs to ask for what seems useful, and I'll find a way
<DarinMiller> Why is there a plasma-framework 5.21 in the frameworks 5.22 packages?
<clivejo> they are in the same PPA
<DarinMiller> This packaging stuff still continues to spin me in circles.
<clivejo> as I upload the 5.22 packages and they start to build the status page will slowly update
<DarinMiller> So the 5.21 stuff will disappear?
<clivejo> that page is just a tool to help us locate problems easier
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> 5.22 overwites the older packages
<DarinMiller> I would have expect the 5.21 stuff to be blue, not red.
<clivejo> because the status page is displaying 5.22 issues
<clivejo> the fact a 5.21 package is there is an issue to it
<clivejo> so it flags it up as a problem
<DarinMiller> OK.  I need see/help with the process all the way thru and learn to fix the problems.
<clivejo> the link at the top takes you to the actual PPA
<clivejo> that page is updated every 5 mins
<clivejo> but LP is very slow at publishing packages
<soee> clivejo: btw. regarding FW support by Plasma
<soee> i think i once asked about it on #plasma and they said that this info is in cmake file contained
<clivejo> soee: seeing FW5.22 is working in Yakkety, its probably best to use it as the base for plasma 5.6.4
<clivejo> I’ve bumped all the FW dependencies so its easier this way
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #144: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #123: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #132: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #110: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #120: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #158: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #456: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #98: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #145: FAILURE in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #127: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #97: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #227: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #398: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #421: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #85: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #123: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #370: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #44: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #485: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #413: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #457: STILL FAILING in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #159: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #111: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #146: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #195: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #422: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #99: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #8: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #8: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #98: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #158: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #133: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #82: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #128: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #14: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #399: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #14: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #124: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #450: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #95: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #196: STILL FAILING in 2 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #13: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #72: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #8: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #451: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #159: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #344: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #404: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #408: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #392: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #405: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #345: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #393: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #409: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #427: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #7: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #74: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #16: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #428: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #37: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #313: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #392: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #437: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #314: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #393: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #17: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #454: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #436: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #345: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #438: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #455: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #437: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #346: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #437: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #434: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #28: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #353: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #416: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #342: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #435: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #438: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #354: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #417: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #343: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #305: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #339: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #179: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #306: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #340: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #382: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #336: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #356: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #383: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #337: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #111: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #403: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #135: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #357: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #434: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #398: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #404: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #15: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #435: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #399: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #451: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #90: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #388: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #385: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #7: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #18: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #21: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #7: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #389: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #91: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #386: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #152: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #455: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #101: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #7: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #370: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #410: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #456: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #153: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #371: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #411: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #156: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #157: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #142: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #144: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #148: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #9: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #20: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #11: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #24: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #434: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #385: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #435: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #386: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #12: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #11: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #456: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #392: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #428: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #433: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #452: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #477: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #8: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #129: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #21: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #431: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #423: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #124: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #146: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #439: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #418: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #102: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #406: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #436: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #348: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #154: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #144: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #96: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #422: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #405: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #9: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #10: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #390: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #384: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #103: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #432: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #398: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #120: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #19: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1506: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1506: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1506: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1506: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1506/
<lordievader> Good afternoon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #13: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #438: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #160: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #372: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #439: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #11: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #13: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #146: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #452: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #423: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #400: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #412: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #85: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #8: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #9: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #151: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #457: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #91: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/91/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v9oUL
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 417122a Aaron Honeycutt: trying out building for kubuntu-16.04-LTS on travis CI
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v9oUQ
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 44c6f3c Aaron Honeycutt: remove test from travis CI
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> yay have travis ci icons on both master and LTS pages
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> ahhh
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> so change the install file to look somewhere else
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk where are the files tho?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #387: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/387/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, the earier section with '— Installing: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian/tmp/......' list where the build is putting things
<acheronuk> santa_: ships kubuntu? http://www.vantpc.es/
<santa_> acheronuk: probably, need to reboot, brb
<santa_> back
<santa_> let me check vant again about kubuntu...
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/CPhqwnQ.png
<santa_> indeed
<acheronuk> 16.04.2 kubuntu can be shipped with it seems. interesting...
<santa_> from my Spanish point of view I know a couple of vendors shipping gnu/linux with spanish keyboard
<santa_> one is that: vant. the other one is https://slimbook.es/en/
<santa_> maybe they are more
<acheronuk> could be. that one just popped up on twitter, that is all
<santa_> acheronuk: note that the keyboard localization is something important if you are working on a list of kubuntu vendors
<santa_> I checked system76 a while ago but they only had english keys if I'm not mistaken
<acheronuk> likely I think
<santa_> note that having a zillion keyboards for different languages is something expensive for vendors
<santa_> so I think they usually have only a couple of keyboards layouts or so
<hateball> this is why we need 1 proper layout and OLED keys ;o
<acheronuk> sadly yes, hence mostly down to small vendors in their own markets 
<santa_> still, that's a great thing to have
<santa_> I whish I had that option on my table the last time I bought a laptop
<acheronuk> yes, it gets the ball rolling at least. gives some choice
<santa_> because the one I have right now has a wifi card which works with propietary drivers which don't work completely fine
<acheronuk> these latest ones also actually 'look' nice. so many linux ones are ummmmm 'functional' in appearance
<santa_> and I had this problem over and over again with laptops
<santa_> yeah
<santa_> the thing with wifi cards...
<santa_> man, "chipset lottery" FTW
<acheronuk> that sort of thing is why, painful as it is, I tend to go with dell
<acheronuk> they at least do ship the same hardware most of the time in other parts of the world with ubuntu installed
<acheronuk> even if they don't actually offer that option in the uk
<santa_> at least that's something
<santa_> acheronuk: https://paste.kde.org/pvbu9cwlv/3o5a9e ok if I send that message to -users and -devel?
<acheronuk> password protected
<santa_> wat
<santa_> acheronuk: try again please
<acheronuk> santa_: there is some other stuff in landing for zesty. lemme get a list....
<acheronuk> digikam 5.5, konversation 1.7, krita 1.3.1, krusader 2.6.0, labplot 2.4.0 and yakuake 3.0.4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #394: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/394/
<acheronuk> santa_: meant to list those on phab earlier, but got distracted...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #9: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #19: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #63: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #134: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #109: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #119: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #8: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #394: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #113: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #344: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #13: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #456: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #358: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/358/
<santa_> acheronuk: https://paste.kde.org/pvajffwvx/mffv3f
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #384: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/384/
<santa_> any other suggestion/comment ?
<acheronuk> santa_: well, maybe plasma for -updates, but we can wait on that to see what happens with the SRU
<acheronuk> I will make a phab task where we can track what we have copied over to backports landing, and the testing of it.
<santa_> acheronuk: but in any case that plasma is going to be overriden by plasma 5.10 soon
<santa_> so while the SRU doesn't effectively happen, people can use it
<acheronuk> santa_: I took an up to date zesty VM this morning, and added backports and backports-landing, and installed all those and tried them. no issue so far
<santa_> I'm updating my laptop with those updates right now
<santa_> also tested frameworks and plasma in VM's
<acheronuk> we want 5.9.5 somewhere, if people want just that, yes
 * santa_ reboots
<santa_> back
<santa_> so I have now here the backports-landing in the sources.list
<acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/T6071
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #18: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #97: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #429: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/429/
<santa_> acheronuk: so would you review that list so I can send the mail later today?
<acheronuk> santa_: at the moment I'm ok with that list
<santa_> ok, my next moves:
<acheronuk> wondered about kdevelop 5.1.0, but maybe that should wait for 5.1.1
<santa_> * staging frameworks 5.34
<santa_> * add a couple of extra tools to KA: ka-clean-cache  and ka-cherry-pick
<santa_> * staging apps 17.04, including kdepim
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #88: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/88/
<santa_> regarding the last one, note that if we need to re-upload something for 16.12 we could always use the last tag, make a commit from there and then merge to kubuntu_artful_archive
<acheronuk> yep. used to think that would be an issue, but getting better with git now ;)
<santa_> oh and....
<santa_> * send a friendly remainder/poking to the release team about our pending stuff; i.e. kdepim for artul and the plasma sru
<santa_> the reason to have a look to apps 17.04 is mostly because of that file conflicts; I would like to dig into that a bit, so we could anticipate any possible issue and check with fellow kde devels if we need something changed for the next round of tarballs
<santa_> (beyond the things already discussed on the release-team mailing list)
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, need to start working on that outside of KCI. don't want to get to say 17.04.3 and THEN find lots of file conflicts
<santa_> indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1507: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1507: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1507: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1507: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #11: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #400: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #17: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #387: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #11: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #346: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #338: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #125: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #112: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #147: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #9: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #99: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #17: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #20: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #91: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #160: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #137: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #355: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #315: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #436: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #122: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #11: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #410: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #74: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #9: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #347: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #100: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #38 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_staging/5.34_artful_retry_builds.pdf
<acheronuk> hehe. had only just about got frameworks building on KCI after the cmake requirements got bumped. now back to square one! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk, Not a bad thing just to ship LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But maybe add it to the vendors page later
<acheronuk> indeed
<acheronuk> santa_: KCI still paused for any reason?
<santa_> nope, let me cancel the job...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #38: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/38/
 * acheronuk watches the world break.....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #457: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #393: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #363: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #432: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #465: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #421: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/421/
<genii> Gah. After Wily to Xenial do-release-upgrade, any time I try to run apt or apt-get now I'm getting "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range' what():  basic_string::substr: __pos (which is 1) > this->size() (which is 0) Aborted (core dumped)"  and googling it produces zero results
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #383: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #290: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #429: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #90: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #106: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #9: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #21: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/21/
<genii> Also aptitude, also synaptic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #478: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #453: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #19: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #109: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #372: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #171: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #434: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #133: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #14: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/14/
<blaze> genii: i386?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #50: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #388: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #423: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #21: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/21/
<genii> blaze: x86_64
<genii> ( with multiarch)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #12: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #20: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #9: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #106: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #101: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #432: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #14: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #377: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #18: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #12: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/12/
<santa_> acheronuk: out of curiosity, how do you handle the rebuilds of all the spurious build failures we have now for kubuntu_unstable because of the build dependencies bumping?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #142: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #15: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #151: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #14: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #424: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #450: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #10: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #109: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #163: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #311: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #111: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #99: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/99/
<acheronuk> santa_: wait until it's calmed down, then go through and poke builds of each dependency tier
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #50: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/50/
<blaze> genii: without apt there's not much you can do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #160: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/160/
<santa_> acheronuk: manual poking?
<acheronuk> santa_: I did point the retry script a the kci ppa as well, but can't do that any more
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #373: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/373/
<santa_> acheronuk: you can now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #14: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #356: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #131: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/131/
<santa_> let me test the thing myself so I can tell you how to do it
<santa_> where's the kci ppa?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #112: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #138: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/138/
<acheronuk> santa_: yes. keep meaning to script it via the webhooks and a list of each tier, but not sorted that yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #9: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/9/
<acheronuk> santa_: ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #98: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/98/
<santa_> allright
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #117: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #19: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #54: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #173: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #458: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #80: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #114: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #53: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #12: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #394: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #433: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #466: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #430: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/430/
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk switches to telegram to avoid all the kci bot spam
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #384: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/10/
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, so this is how you can do it right now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/22/
<santa_> add these lines to your .kubuntu-automation.conf
<santa_> [ppas]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #479: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/479/
<santa_> frameworks-ppa = ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #454: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #91: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #291: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #107: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #110: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #422: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/422/
<santa_> then execute it like you would normally do for a staging ppa
<santa_> e.g.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/17/
<santa_>  kubuntu-retry-builds -r frameworks -d artful
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma would work the same?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #364: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/364/
<santa_>  kubuntu-retry-builds -r frameworks -d artful -f
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #14: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #172: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/172/
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, but you would have to set 'plasma-ppa' instead of 'frameworks-ppa'
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I assumed that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #20: STILL FAILING in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/20/
<santa_> acheronuk: if you have doubts about what can be configured have a look at /etc/ka/kubuntu-automation.conf
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> santa_: commenting out with # will disable?
<santa_> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #107: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #435: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #134: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/134/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #373: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #424: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/424/
<santa_> I think I should write some docs about the configuration
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #389: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/389/
<santa_> I was thinking about providing man pages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #433: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #110: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #152: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #378: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/378/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as said, what I used to do is get it all built with the retry script in the backgound, and only poke it all for a formal KCI build later when I knew they would all pass
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #161: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #102: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #164: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #143: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #451: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #100: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #312: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/312/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as long as the docs are easy to find, no matter
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #21: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #374: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #132: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #357: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #113: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/113/
<santa_> acheronuk: so what I had in mind when I re-added the ability to select a custom ppa this way was staging for any of our personal ppas in case we wanted to do personal experiments. however given this use case I think I'm going to bring back the -p option, so you won't have to reconfigure
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> would be better that way ;)
<santa_> in any case I would like to transfer the kubuntu-retry-builds to the iron hand for the artful release cycle
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #425: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/425/
<santa_> so this way we could forget a bit about all this manual poking, which is quite time consuming
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #217: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #21: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #181: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #118: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #10: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #419: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/419/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> transfer how?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #139: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #99: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #391: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #130: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #174: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #437: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #440: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #349: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #19: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #125: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #26: FAILURE in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #73: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #376: FAILURE in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #453: FAILURE in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #9: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #407: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #433: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #13: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #399: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #9: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #87: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #97: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #100: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #103: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #104: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #10: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #96: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #155: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #406: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #420: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #147: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #350: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #441: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #438: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #392: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #182: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #377: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #434: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #408: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #454: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #410: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #88: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #400: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #385: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #105: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #218: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #423: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #156: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #407: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #121: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #440: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #101: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #424: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #373: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #439: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #386: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #424: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #458: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #413: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #441: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #387: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #102: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #146: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #425: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #10: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #133: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #374: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #440: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #135: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #84: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #161: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #56: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #123: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #138: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #98: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #110: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #414: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #459: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #388: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #388: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #127: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #139: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #85: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #389: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #114: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #347: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #401: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #430: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #411: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #395: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #229: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #307: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #437: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #316: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #341: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #395: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #75: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #348: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #402: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #161: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #412: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #409: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #396: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #230: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #438: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #342: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #308: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #317: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #148: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #396: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #345: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #388: FAILURE in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #414: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #162: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #9: FAILURE in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #410: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #457: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #92: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #346: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #389: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #431: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #339: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #345: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #458: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #348: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #151: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #340: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/340/
<ahoneybun> https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/branches
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #346: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #359: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #349: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #20: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #183: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #356: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #360: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #357: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #20: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #436: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #437: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #9: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #189: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #165: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #159: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/159/
<cortex_> hello!
<cortex_> i love the artful aardvark
<clivejo> you do?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/166/
<cortex_> yeah i updated kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #190: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/190/
<clivejo> not huge difference between Artful and Zesty just yet
<cortex_> some differences
<cortex_> i see
<clivejo> cortex_: are you interested in helping to test?
<cortex_> ok
<cortex_> how?
<clivejo> when we stage new KDE releases, we need folks to test it
<cortex_> cool
<cortex_> i love kubuntu
<clivejo> :) so do I
<clivejo> Plasma 5.10 is looking good :)
<cortex_> damn i have 5.9.5
<cortex_> right now
<cortex_> lol
<clivejo> 5.10, isnt out yet
<cortex_> ok
<clivejo> but it is being built by our CI system
<cortex_> kubuntu-ci?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/160/
<clivejo> yup, aka KCI
<cortex_> so i can test it :D
<clivejo> you can, but it is highly experimental
<clivejo> and kills kittens when it goes wrong!
<cortex_> lol
<cortex_> how many % ?
<clivejo> hard to say
<cortex_> how much
<cortex_> :P
<cortex_> 50% ?
<clivejo> Im running it right now and its good for me
<cortex_> good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #152: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/152/
<clivejo> plasma 5.9.90
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #119: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/119/
<cortex_> ok i'm in phase of installation right now
<clivejo> ??
<cortex_> installing kde 5.9.90
<cortex_> from kubuntu-ci
<clivejo> how?
<cortex_> from the unstable
<cortex_> repository
<clivejo> ok, just be careful!
<cortex_> i try
<cortex_> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #232: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/232/
<clivejo> and report any issues back here so we can fix them :)
<cortex_> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/120/
<cortex_> clivejo: back
<cortex_> clivejo: seems all ok
<clivejo> check kinfo
<clivejo> do you have plasma 5.9.90?
<cortex_> 5.9.90
<cortex_> yes
<clivejo> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #233: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/233/
<clivejo> you should have all the newest KDE stuff now
<cortex_> good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #147: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/147/
<clivejo> they have put a media control on the lock screen which I like a lot!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #93: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/93/
<cortex_> mmm
<cortex_> i don't have it
<cortex_> weird
<clivejo> do you use amarok as your music player?
<cortex_> no vlc usually
<cortex_> or audacious
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/13/
<clivejo> oh, not sure about those.  I had a habbit of locking the screen mid song and noticed that a media control appeared on the lock screen
<cortex_> oh yes i see it :)
<cortex_> it works with audacious
<clivejo> its handy :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #38: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/38/
<clivejo> cortex_: just so you know, that PPA is constantly changing as KCI builds anything new over at KDE git repo's 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/11/
<clivejo> Monday to Friday at midnight UTC it builds any packages with changes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #469: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #470: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #425: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #187: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #426: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #161: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #441: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/441/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v9K0m
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master da13a8c Aaron Honeycutt: adding IRC notifications
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #188: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #162: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #19: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #442: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #411: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #401: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/401/
<acheronuk> santa_: what do you think of staging the plasma 5.10 beta when the tarballs are out?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #402: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #385: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #180: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #386: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/386/
<santa_> acheronuk: I think that would be great
<acheronuk> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #199: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #9: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #387: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/387/
<acheronuk> santa_: will you be removing the 'a' from that ECM version when we upload for real?
<acheronuk> respun tarball is just 5.34.0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/124/
<acheronuk> santa_: think kapidox is being re-spun as well
<santa_> I nee to be afk for a little while brb
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #388: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/12/
 * mamarley has installed the staged KF5 5.34 and has had no problems so far. :)
 * acheronuk is updating....
<santa_> acheronuk: regarding the 'a' suffix iirc that was the current practice, I guess we could strip it once it's released to the archive but we would need to remove the package from the ppas (staging+kci) and re-upload it again
<acheronuk> santa_: staging ppa will not accept a 5.34.0 with a different contents, even if the old one is deleted, so replacing would have to be done once the packages (minus those) were copied elsewhere 
<acheronuk> dunno which is best really.... :/
<acheronuk> but we must be consistent between ppas and archive obviously.
<santa_> acheronuk: so let's keep to the 'abc' suffix practice?
<acheronuk> santa_: kapidox WAS re-spun, so that needs an 'a' as well
<acheronuk> and re-upload
<santa_> k, feel free to do it because I think I'm done today with kubuntu
<santa_> just a tip, use download-tarballs -r frameworks before doing gbp-ppa
<santa_> otherwise it may not update the tarball
<santa_> just a small glitch in KA which apparently was hiding there for while...
<acheronuk> santa_: right. I woulda probably grabbed it manually and put it in place, but will do that
<acheronuk> will also checksum what is in ''./upload/ just in case ;)
<santa_> btw the autopkgtest for solid is going to fail, feel free to try to fix it
<acheronuk> santa_: got a log? on your test, or Neon's?
<santa_> bonus points if you also update https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/autopkgtests/autopkgtests_in_kubuntu/ with the trick
<santa_> in neon isn't failing, I don't understand why
<santa_> in tritemio it was failing
<acheronuk> santa_: what trick?
<santa_> running the tests inside a dbus session
<santa_> I think you could reproduce the issue following these instructions: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/autopkgtests/staging_howto/
<santa_> the udisks tests is the one failing, it complains it cannot start a dbus session
<acheronuk> santa_: right......... I may have to leave that until tomorrow as well
 * acheronuk yawns
<santa_> yeah, it's late
<acheronuk> I'll upload kapidox and call that it I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #865: SUCCESS in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/865/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #215: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #16: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfloppy build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfloppy/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #14: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #19: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #17: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #13: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #13: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #13: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #13: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #13: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgeography build #13: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgeography/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #13: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #14: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #13: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #13: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #13: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #13: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #13: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #13: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiten build #13: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiten/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #13: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #160: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #13: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #14: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #13: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #13: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #13: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #13: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #13: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamoso build #12: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamoso/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-utils build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-utils/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_svgpart build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_svgpart/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbruch build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbruch/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blinken build #14: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blinken/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #20: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #13: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamoso build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamoso/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-utils build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-utils/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_svgpart build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_svgpart/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbruch build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbruch/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blinken build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blinken/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/17/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #21: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #20: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #11: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #22: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #151: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #11: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #15: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #23: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #12: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #23: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #14: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #14: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #28: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #16: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #23: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #20: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #12: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #14: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #21: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #16: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #11: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #411: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #11: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #15: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #11: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #12: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #12: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #13: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/13/
<cortex_> wow!
<cortex_> clivejo: are u here?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #11: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #10: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #12: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/12/
<valorie> cortex_: middle of the night for him
<cortex_> hello valorie 
<cortex_> ok
<valorie> still having good luck with kci?
<valorie> hi
<cortex_> yes
<cortex_> it's all ok
<cortex_> for me
<valorie> cool!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #11: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #9: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #12: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #13: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #15: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #11: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #23: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #22: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #22: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #24: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #11: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #20: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #389: NOW UNSTABLE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #19: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #378: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #401: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #412: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #425: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #467: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #379: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #133: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #365: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolabxml build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolabxml/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #313: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #393: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #390: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #434: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #292: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #455: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #435: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #375: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #103: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #395: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #442: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #358: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #408: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #421: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/421/
<Vorap> Woah, the kci is going nuts
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #423: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #374: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/374/
<acheronuk> Vorap: frameworks getting bumped to a new version tends to break a lot, then gradually fixes itself
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/23/
<Vorap> acheronuk: aah, makes sense
<acheronuk> Vorap: plus I triggered a load of builds to see what fixed ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolabxml build #6: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolabxml/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #13: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #9: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #5: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #434: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #351: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #431: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #459: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #426: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #439: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/439/
<Vorap> acheronuk: Oh, right, was going to ask. I would love to help out here, The thing is I don't know a whole lot about packaging, but I am eager to learn. Is there something that you, people here need help with?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #480: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #455: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #452: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #219: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #9: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #23: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #15: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamoso build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamoso/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #15: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbruch build #15: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbruch/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_svgpart build #15: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_svgpart/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #15: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfloppy build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfloppy/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #15: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #20: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #16: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #15: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #15: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-utils build #15: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-utils/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #14: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #15: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #15: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #15: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #15: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #15: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #15: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #18: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #12: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #15: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #14: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #15: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #425: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #436: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blinken build #16: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blinken/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #14: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #17: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #14: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #15: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #15: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #14: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #385: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #15: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgeography build #14: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgeography/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolab build #5: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolab/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #14: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #6: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #20: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/20/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #14: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolab build #6: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolab/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #15: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #14: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #14: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #15: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #14: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiten build #14: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiten/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #16: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #16: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #20: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #163: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #15: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #164: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #426: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #442: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #403: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #375: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #441: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #18: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #19: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #415: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #14: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #389: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #460: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #232: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #390: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #233: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #403: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #349: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #397: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #318: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #439: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #397: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #432: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #343: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #387: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #17: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #413: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #390: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #347: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #231: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #415: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #459: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #309: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #341: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #347: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #350: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #361: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #358: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #19: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #125: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #438: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #471: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/471/
<santa_> good morning/afternoon everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #427: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #443: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #23: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #23: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #19: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #23: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #40: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #22: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #167: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #191: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/191/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #144: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #165: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #54: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #52: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #173: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #153: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #52: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #200: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #114: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #115: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #81: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #111: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #101: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #175: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #56: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #162: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #113: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #100: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #108: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #108: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #111: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #135: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #92: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #183: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #140: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #119: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #75: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #98: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #89: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #106: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #132: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #127: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #157: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #102: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #105: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #99: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #135: FIXED in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #147: FIXED in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #103: FIXED in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/103/
<elopio> valorie: sgclark: ahoneybun: yofel: hello. We are doing hangouts on ubuntuonair (almost) every friday. And now we are talking about flavours. We have already talked with mate, budgie and xubuntu. Would you like to join us one of the following Fridays?
<elopio> you choose the time.
<elopio> it's just a relaxed informal talk. Here's the mate one, for example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75zgIVHkXRA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #95: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #58: FIXED in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #149: FIXED in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #86: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #163: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/163/
<mamarley> http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/development/2017-May/029902.html
<mamarley> Great, they are already talking about Qt 6…
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #88: FIXED in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #154: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/154/
<mparillo> I added a comment, "I installed a fresh copy of Kubuntu 17.04 to a VM, added backports-landing, full-upgraded, and re-booted. No immediate obvious breakage with Plasma 5.9.5. and Frameworks 5.33." to https://phabricator.kde.org/T6071 
<mparillo> For those not wanting to upgrade to AA, maybe we are close enough to asking for more testing for backports-landing on 17.04, or does that need to wait on PIM?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #121: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1508: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1508: SUCCESS in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1508: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1508: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #66: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #115: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #128: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #102: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #94: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #137: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #112: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #94: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/16/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> elopio 19-21 UTC seems to work for our podcast so that might work for us
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> At least for me anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #100: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #163: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #140: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #77: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/77/
<acheronuk> mparillo: PIM has been pushed to normal backports
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #125: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #150: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #153: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/19/
<mparillo> Thanks acheronuk. So is there any reason not to ask testers on 17.04 to give backports-landing a try?
<acheronuk> mparillo: nope. already asked on the user list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2017-May/062260.html
<acheronuk> + devel
<elopio> ahoneybun: that's a good time. Would you like to do it this friday?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #116: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/116/
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing to 17.04 or 16.04 LTS to test  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2017-May/062260.html
<mparillo> Next step, G+?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #103: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #122: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #94: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #91: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #23: FAILURE in 3.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #24: FIXED in 9.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #185: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #161: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #94: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/94/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> elopio I'm down for this Friday just need to see if anyone else can come by
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #165: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #189: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/40/
<elopio> ahoneybun: great. If more people can come that would be cool, but we can also talk just with you. How can I invite the others? They didn't reply my ping.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #18: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #181: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/181/
<ahoneybun> elopio: they might be away I know yofel is very busy with work and life atm, valorie clivejo acheronuk
<ahoneybun> sgclark is also busy with work/Neon
<acheronuk> yes?
<ahoneybun> around during 19-21 UTC on friday?
<ahoneybun> have a flavor ubuntu testing I believe
<acheronuk> I don't go on podcasts
<ahoneybun> ah UbuntuOnAir about flavors
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #125: NOW UNSTABLE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/125/
<ahoneybun> :( even just audio?
<acheronuk> ummmmmm....
<acheronuk> I REALLY don't like to
<ahoneybun> alright
<ahoneybun> just wanted you included
<valorie> Friday is always jammed for me, sorry
<ahoneybun> sounds like it might just be me lol
<acheronuk> now I feel guilty, but honestly, I would rather go to the dentist and have my teeth drilled!
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: don't be
<valorie> heh, I leave for the dentist in about 45 mins
<valorie> just cleaning and checkup though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #234: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/234/
<blaze> strange stuff, yakkety is still selected by default on packages.ubuntu.com
<clivejo> I'd be the same as acheronuk reply
<elopio> ahoneybun: it's ok if it's just you. We just talk around 30 minutes. Should I schedule it?
<ahoneybun> elopio: yepo
<elopio> ahoneybun: cool :) Can you give me your email please, to send you a calendar invite? I'll make it at 19UTC 
<ahoneybun> aaronhoneycutt@kubuntu.org
<elopio> tx
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> ah crap
<ahoneybun> elopio: sent that to honeycuttaaron3@gmail.com
<ahoneybun> wanted to be cool with my @kubuntu.org email lol
<clivejo> awww
<clivejo> be kool
<ahoneybun> it's not linked to my google account really
<ahoneybun> it's to my outlook
<ahoneybun> clivejo: https://phabricator.kde.org/D5790
<elopio> ahoneybun: :) sent
<ahoneybun> thanks
<elopio> ahoneybun: you have permissions to invite other people, in case somebody else decides to join during the week.
<elopio> it's pretty relaxed and random, I'm not sure what to think about people comparing it to the dentist... :)
<ahoneybun> elopio: there's still time for others to join 
<ahoneybun> elopio: it's just talking and being seen on recording
<ahoneybun> kinda like public speaking I guess from that mindset
<ahoneybun> ahhh your in the snapcraft stuff elopio
<acheronuk> elopio: that is no slight on you and the format. just my own fault for hating doing that sort of thing
<elopio> this is fake public speaking, because it's just a couple of people in a hangout. You never see the public, which is good for me. We hope it makes new people to come and talk about what they are doing. You will let us know later if we succeed on making it feel less scary.
<elopio> people is also welcome to join and stay on the background. Talk only if you feel like it.
<elopio> but well, no pressure either. I'm happy we have it confirmed.
<elopio> Now I need to figure out how to contact the remaining flavours.
<elopio> ahoneybun: yes, I work on snapcraft QA.
<ahoneybun> elopio: wxl and tsimonq2 are part of Lubuntu
<ahoneybun> they both hang around here as well
<ahoneybun> but I think wxl is away for family atm
<wxl> i'm here, just really inundated
<ahoneybun> ahhh 
<ahoneybun> hey there wxl
<wxl> hai
<elopio> I already talked to Simon, he said not yet, but soon.
<ahoneybun> I didn't kill Simon lol
<ahoneybun> xD
<elopio> and wxl, you are invited to join us too whenever you have the time.
<wxl> for kubuntu or lubuntu? i assume the former given this channel XD
<wxl> what time? now?
<elopio> wxl: well, both are in the future, so both. And if you want to talk about something else, we have many fridays to go.
<wxl> what's the date/time?
<elopio> kubuntu is next friday, 19:00UTC. Lubuntu I'm not sure, waiting for tsimonq2
<wxl> ok i'll put it in my calendar
<wxl> is this going to be at ubuntuonair?
<elopio> yes
<wxl> friday the 19th?
<elopio> 12th
<wxl> got it thanks
<wxl> thanks for persuing us hard elopio :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #866: SUCCESS in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/866/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #105: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #216: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #44: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #163: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/13/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #19: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #161: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #196: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #458: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #197: STILL FAILING in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #20: UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #456: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #251: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #182: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #217: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #145: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #118: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #106: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #459: STILL FAILING in 2 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #198: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #123: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #162: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #197: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #28: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #416: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #252: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #486: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #164: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #14: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #116: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #457: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #48: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #51: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #232: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #49: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #14: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #233: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #15: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/18/
<IrcsomeBot> * ahoneybun bangs head on wall
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> the nextcloud zesty build works for them now
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> don;t know what they did to do that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #18: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/18/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/artful/+build/12559103
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> took the changes that they made to the nextcloud-client-dolphin deb to mine in artful and got a build up
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> damn got to fix the 32 bit but I think I know why
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #19: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #460: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/22/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #20: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/20/
<IrcsomeBot> * ahoneybun grabs trojita from KCI
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ooh. telegram calls now available on the desktop version
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> oh crap
<IrcsomeBot> * ahoneybun calls rik
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't see it :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WdJ4E48n/412caa4358.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ahhh older version here
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> though I don't have a mic on this PC, so can't test ATM
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, ah. right. think I have the alpha/beta builds going
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> even the site still has 1.0.29
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk I got the nextcloud client building
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well not 32 bit
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop/releases
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> wow lots of prerelease
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, amd64 paths in the .install files? instead of '*' for multiarch on those?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea I saw that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnextclouddolphinpluginhelper.so
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> usr/lib/*/libnextclouddolphinpluginhelper.so
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> right?
<acheronuk> yes, if you are going to build it on any arch other than amd64
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1509: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1509: SUCCESS in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1509: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1509: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1509/
<acheronuk> santa_ clivejo : bug #1630699
<ubottu> bug 1630699 in Ubuntu "CVE - KMail - JavaScript access to local and remote URLs" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630699
<acheronuk> duh. wrong one!
<acheronuk> bug #1689759
<ubottu> bug 1689759 in kauth (Ubuntu) "CVE 2017-8422 - kauth: Local privilege escalation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689759
<acheronuk> another re-spun tarball maybe
<santa_> yep you go ahead with it or should I?
<acheronuk> santa_: I don't mind. I'm just heading out the door for a couple hrs at least, so if you want to get on with it, feel free.
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> also made bug #1689768
<ubottu> bug 1689768 in smb4k (Ubuntu) "CVE 2017-8849 - smb4k: unauthorized local command execution as root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689768
<acheronuk> though that is not in our packaset for artful or zesty. not sure about earlier versions
<santa_> the tarball for kauth isn't available yet
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: I would to stage apps 17.04 today, so I could work on some scriptery to cherry-pick a few changes from neon. any objections?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you are on a roll with 'stagings' recently :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no objection from me
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> santa_ ^^^
<santa_> yeah, we got a few things piling up after the post-zesty stuff
<santa_> this apps is specially interesting for those file conflicts, so I would like to make an early attempt to get things working/done
<santa_> any news from the RT regarding our pending stuff by the way?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not this morning. though gave apw your 'spagetti monster' plot link to show what was what
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> apw is dealing with some urgent kernel fixing stuff, so that takes priority
<santa_> allright
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I noticed earlier that on racnoss ~/stable/applications/17.04.1/src/kde-l10n/ still has all it's tars, so I guess we build thsoe as well, though they a should be a reduced 'set' with a lot of it moved to the apps?
<santa_> dunno
<santa_> also at some point I will have to ask you a bit about translations in kubuntu, because I never dealt with them myself
<santa_> I know how they are handled in debian, but here they are handled in a different way if I'm not mistaken
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm not 100% certain of the internal working of the script. Just that so far, it works for me!
<santa_> k, no prob. I will use your help for that at some point
<santa_> so ... I think I'm going to try to stage apps 17 now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 😁
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav build #50: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav build #17: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1510: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1510: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1510: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1510: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1510/
<santa_> acheronuk: FYI https://paste.kde.org/psle9zc44/bnxbay
<santa_> wall of text
<santa_> I think I'm going to send that to the release-team ML
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #39 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<mamarley> ^What's getting staged?
<clivejo> apps I think
<mamarley> \o/
<clivejo> 17.04
<mamarley> Nice
<santa_> yep
<santa_> mamarley: be careful if you are going to test it because we need to cherry-pick some commits from neon
<mamarley> OK
<santa_> I presume without doing it the upgrades are going to fail due to moved files
<acheronuk> santa_: which branch did you merge for apps staging? kubuntu_stable or kubuntu_unstable?
<santa_> acheronuk: kubuntu_unstable, is kubuntu_stable working again?
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, it is!
 * santa_ facepalms
<santa_> ok, I will deal with the issues, since I already pushed to git
<santa_> I wasn't aware of that, my apologies
<acheronuk> santa_: really should have gone on the -devel mailing list when yofel re-enabled I suppose
<santa_> well, now I'm aware for the next time
<acheronuk> there are abi bumps in unstable not needed in stable as well. 
<acheronuk> hope that can be 'unpicked'
 * acheronuk thinks
<acheronuk> well, should be sortable, as libs only need bumping in PIM once per release, so if you see 2 for the same lib in 17.04 from 16.12.3, then should just reverted to one bump
<santa_> acheronuk: I think akonadi is one of those needing a bump revert, isn't it?
<acheronuk> likely. I thought the other day, maybe I should record which I bumped and on which branch somewhere. to keep track. wish I had followed that up now!
<acheronuk> santa_: sorry. I REALLY thought you knew the stable branch was tracking 17.04.x had that down to just a few minor issues in KCI
 * acheronuk sobs in fake overly dramatic fashion. lol
<santa_> no prob, nothing we can't fix with some work
<acheronuk> kajongg I never worked out. weird python **it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konquest build #27: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konquest/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #4: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksnakeduel build #29: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksnakeduel/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kspaceduel build #30: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kspaceduel/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #7: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #36: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #24: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #6: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #6: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #37: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #14: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #5: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #7: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #15: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/15/
 * acheronuk dries
<acheronuk> *cries
<blaze> acheronuk: stay dry please
<acheronuk> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konquest build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konquest/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kspaceduel build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kspaceduel/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #38: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksnakeduel build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksnakeduel/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/16/
<acheronuk> santa_: I have a git-clone-all I did yesterday, and have not updated, if that is useful?
<santa_> acheronuk: right now I'm trying something with akonadi: copying the contents of kubuntu_stable and doing a commit with all the resulting changes
<santa_> if that goes ok, we could use this strategy
<santa_> extend this copying to any other ftbfs'ing packages
<santa_> to fix the stuff in the kubuntu_unstable branches I could code a ka-revert script
<santa_> this script would be executed like this:
<santa_> ka-revert -m "<message_reg_exp>" -b <branch_name>
<santa_> so we could do
<acheronuk> did kci not auto-merge _archive to stable?
<santa_> yes, but I didn't update my clones ;)
<acheronuk> aha. :)
<santa_> therefore my local kubuntu_stable branches are legit
<santa_> so we could do
<acheronuk> yup, which is what I was thinking with mine
 * acheronuk watches podcast
<santa_> ka-revert -m "Copying contents from kubuntu_stable" -b kubuntu_unstable
<santa_> and I would like to think that the _stable branches would be mostly auto-fixed by the automatic merge from _archive
<acheronuk> you would hope
<cortex_> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> hi cortex_
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> how is KCI on Artful going for you?
<cortex_> hi
<cortex_> it's ok here
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> :)
<santa_> cortex_: be careful, because there's an incoming massive kde applications kci breakage
<santa_> we are working on apps 17.04.x so...
<cortex_> ok
<santa_> i.e. you may need to hold dist-upgrades for a few days
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Cortex you should comment out unstable until we get this sorted out
<santa_> ↑ this
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: amd64 and i386 working
<valorie> nice, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> for the nextcloud-client for artful va
<ahoneybun> valorie: 
<valorie> right, I remembered that
<ahoneybun> nice
<davmor2> Riddell: went with neon in the end but after using kubuntu I figured out the names of the apps I wanted to use so happy bunny
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #867: SUCCESS in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/867/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #39: ABORTED in 5 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #6: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #125: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #4: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #218: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolf build #38: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolf/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmouth build #36: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmouth/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #6: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_granatier build #5: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_granatier/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccessible build #4: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccessible/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #8: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #14: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #16: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgoldrunner build #38: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgoldrunner/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #4: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #5: FAILURE in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #36: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #103: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #6: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #96: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #4: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #4: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #154: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #36: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #198: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccessible build #16: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccessible/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #16: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kremotecontrol build #16: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kremotecontrol/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kppp build #16: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kppp/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #15: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klinkstatus build #16: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klinkstatus/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_jovie build #16: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_jovie/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmouth build #16: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmouth/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #5: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksaneplugin build #16: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksaneplugin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #5: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #141: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #4: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_jovie build #36: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_jovie/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #16: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilereplace build #16: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilereplace/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #62: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #3: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #63: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #142: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksaneplugin build #4: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksaneplugin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #4: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #4: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #199: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klinkstatus build #5: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klinkstatus/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #6: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #14: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #30: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kollision build #7: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kollision/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #10: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksaneplugin build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksaneplugin/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #10: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #4: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #33: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscd build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscd/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #118: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #15: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #26: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #16: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #4: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_palapeli build #38: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_palapeli/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klines build #6: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klines/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #13: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #18: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sweeper build #36: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sweeper/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #16: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #119: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #29: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #38: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmousetool build #16: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmousetool/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #15: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #16: FAILURE in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #124: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #33: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #79: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #10: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #4: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #4: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #15: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjumpingcube build #14: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjumpingcube/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #17: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #11: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #7: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #16: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #4: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor build #29: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kppp build #15: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kppp/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #8: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #11: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #15: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_picmi build #8: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_picmi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #5: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #5: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #15: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #15: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #11: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #14: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #14: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #16: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #17: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #16: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #15: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #14: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #15: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #16: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #11: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #14: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #14: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #14: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #15: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #16: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #14: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #16: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #14: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #19: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #15: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #14: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #14: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #14: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #14: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblocks build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblocks/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfilereplace build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfilereplace/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #14: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #87: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #146: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccessible build #3: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccessible/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/15/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #134: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klinkstatus build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klinkstatus/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksaneplugin build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksaneplugin/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kremotecontrol build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kremotecontrol/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccessible build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccessible/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmix build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmix/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #115: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #14: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kppp build #38: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kppp/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #4: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmousetool build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmousetool/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #30: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksirk build #38: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksirk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #36: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klinkstatus build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klinkstatus/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #14: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #118: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #40: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #126: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #165: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #50: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #6: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #158: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #7: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #123: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #7: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #9: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #6: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #143: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #4: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #4: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #12: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #19: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #112: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #15: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #22: FAILURE in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #86: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #6: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #234: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #6: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #4: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #11: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #13: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #11: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #10: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #4: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #6: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #29: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #6: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #35: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #15: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #8: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #165: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #9: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #11: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblackbox build #4: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblackbox/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #9: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #5: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bomber build #7: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bomber/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav build #18: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #143: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfourinline build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfourinline/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kanagram build #37: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kanagram/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #41: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-send-file build #8: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-send-file/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgeomap build #37: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgeomap/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #8: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdialog build #6: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdialog/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #31: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktuberling build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktuberling/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblocks build #5: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblocks/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knavalbattle build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knavalbattle/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kjumpingcube build #5: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kjumpingcube/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui build #7: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #75: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #7: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapman build #4: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapman/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #274: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #6: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #9: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #304: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #157: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #29: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #257: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #21: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #135: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscd build #38: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscd/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #7: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #118: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #70: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #84: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #26: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #39: FAILURE in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #38: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #70: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #31: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #51: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #458: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #191: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #109: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #91: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #69: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_katomic build #5: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_katomic/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_audiocd-kio build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_audiocd-kio/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_juk build #36: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_juk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #371: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #290: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kshisen build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kshisen/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #58: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #171: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #104: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #300: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #71: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #114: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #93: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #77: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #295: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #189: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #262: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #159: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #352: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #315: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #349: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #166: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiriki build #5: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiriki/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #74: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #296: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #211: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #60: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #148: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #150: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #136: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #256: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #250: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #148: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav build #51: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #322: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #228: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #306: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #212: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #37: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #319: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #301: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #313: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #348: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #302: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #258: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #308: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #254: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #212: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #241: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #460: STILL FAILING in 2 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #130: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #136: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #265: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #298: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #192: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #89: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #86: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #346: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #237: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #199: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #174: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #92: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #162: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #36: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #254: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #293: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #272: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #35: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #248: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #80: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #70: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #12: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #86: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #83: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #240: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #254: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #233: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #105: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #160: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #12: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #11: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #16: FAILURE in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #417: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #124: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #487: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #100: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #319: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #253: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmouth build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmouth/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #120: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #200: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #193: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolf build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolf/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #236: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #219: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_granatier build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_granatier/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #42: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgoldrunner build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgoldrunner/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccessible build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccessible/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klinkstatus build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klinkstatus/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kppp build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kppp/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccessible build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccessible/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmouth build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmouth/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkipi build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkipi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #7: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksaneplugin build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksaneplugin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksaneplugin build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksaneplugin/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_jovie build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_jovie/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klines build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klines/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_jovie build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_jovie/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #142: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klinkstatus build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klinkstatus/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksaneplugin build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksaneplugin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilereplace build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilereplace/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_palapeli build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_palapeli/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #119: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscd build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscd/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #19: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmousetool build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmousetool/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sweeper build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sweeper/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #120: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kremotecontrol build #17: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kremotecontrol/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #63: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #125: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #80: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kollision build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kollision/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjumpingcube build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjumpingcube/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #15: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #15: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #7: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kppp build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kppp/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_picmi build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_picmi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #157: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #18: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #12: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #147: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #197: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #15: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblocks build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblocks/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kremotecontrol build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kremotecontrol/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #108: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #164: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #14: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #15: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #20: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #79: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfilereplace build #40: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfilereplace/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #14: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccessible build #4: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccessible/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #38: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #12: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksaneplugin build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksaneplugin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #116: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klinkstatus build #37: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klinkstatus/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #33: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmix build #37: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmix/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccessible build #15: STILL FAILING in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccessible/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksirk build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksirk/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #16: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #18: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #14: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #169: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #119: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #7: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #34: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #166: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #124: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #144: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #127: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #55: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #20: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #16: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #16: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #5: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kppp build #39: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kppp/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #5: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmousetool build #38: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmousetool/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #16: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #159: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #90: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #16: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #17: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #7: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #121: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #7: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #7: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #9: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #36: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #7: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #7: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #5: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #5: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #87: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #113: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #144: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #235: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #21: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #297: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #8: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #66: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #100: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #27: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #5: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #24: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #309: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #7: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #9: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #159: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #16: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #134: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #8: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #305: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #275: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #158: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #258: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #166: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #82: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #20: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #54: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #136: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #71: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #192: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #110: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #92: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #15: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #291: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #459: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #91: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #301: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #72: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #53: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #296: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #71: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #119: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #85: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #263: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #76: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #353: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #80: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #52: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #316: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #297: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #350: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #21: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #70: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #90: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #115: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #72: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #105: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #38: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #22: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #30: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #15: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #212: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #13: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #5: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #257: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #307: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #251: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #36: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #323: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #6: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #229: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui build #8: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #213: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knavalbattle build #7: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knavalbattle/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #10: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #7: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #320: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #13: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #314: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #8: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #30: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #5: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #349: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #302: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #303: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #40: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #255: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #259: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #38: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #213: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #309: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #16: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #8: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #13: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #266: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #242: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #10: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #347: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #461: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #42: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #299: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #193: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #200: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #11: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #15: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #16: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #17: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #37: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #255: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #294: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #273: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #9: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bomber build #8: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bomber/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #9: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #9: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #12: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblackbox build #5: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblackbox/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfourinline build #6: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfourinline/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #238: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgeomap build #38: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgeomap/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #40 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #249: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #12: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdialog build #7: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdialog/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #234: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #16: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #87: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #241: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #93: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #10: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #10: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kanagram build #38: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kanagram/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #12: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #320: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #40: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #10: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #81: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #161: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #237: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #37: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #6: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #106: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-send-file build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-send-file/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #121: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-send-file build #9: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-send-file/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #68: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #71: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #255: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #84: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #87: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #31: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #6: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #27: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #28: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #101: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblocks build #6: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblocks/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #6: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #35: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kjumpingcube build #6: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kjumpingcube/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #42: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #41: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscd build #39: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscd/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapman build #5: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapman/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktuberling build #39: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktuberling/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_audiocd-kio build #6: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_audiocd-kio/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #31: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #194: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #32: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #39: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_katomic build #6: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_katomic/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #19: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module build #11: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #9: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list build #27: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiriki build #6: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiriki/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #32: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_juk build #37: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_juk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #36: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kshisen build #6: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kshisen/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #32: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #254: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #40: ABORTED in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #11: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #9: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #17: FAILURE in 2 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #128: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #15: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #163: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klinkstatus build #15: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klinkstatus/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #163: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #153: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #8: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #311: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #121: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #38: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #4: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #154: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #39: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #158: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #203: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #50: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #276: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #138: FAILURE in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #146: FAILURE in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #33: FAILURE in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #15: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #14: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #15: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #159: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #176: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolabxml build #7: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolabxml/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #160: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-send-file build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-send-file/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #50: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #24: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #9: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #9: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #93: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #95: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #99: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #107: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #66: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #135: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #29: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #7: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #17: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #32: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #12: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #10: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #18: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #129: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #34: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #17: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #15: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #17: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #13: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #154: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #164: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #29: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #40: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #204: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #17: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #12: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #15: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #312: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #13: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #164: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #14: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #155: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #16: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #277: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolabxml build #8: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolabxml/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #17: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #9: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #17: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #18: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #21: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #30: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmousetool build #18: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmousetool/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #18: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilereplace build #18: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilereplace/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #18: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksaneplugin build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksaneplugin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #18: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscd build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscd/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klinkstatus build #18: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klinkstatus/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #18: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_jovie build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_jovie/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #18: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmouth build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmouth/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kremotecontrol build #18: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kremotecontrol/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccessible build #18: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccessible/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #18: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kppp build #18: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kppp/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #18: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #17: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #96: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #32: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #15: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #5: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #51: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #94: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #274: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #39: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #10: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #25: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #146: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #19: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #298: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #32: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #30: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #13: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #199: FAILURE in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #170: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #20: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #91: FAILURE in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #30: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #17: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #17: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #16: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #8: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #10: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #163: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #34: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #13: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #134: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #14: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #12: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #17: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #8: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #17: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #32: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #15: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #7: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #17: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #17: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #20: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kppp build #17: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kppp/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #7: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksaneplugin build #19: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksaneplugin/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #16: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolabxml build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolabxml/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #16: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #14: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #9: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #19: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #17: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #16: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #200: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #17: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #92: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #9: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #147: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkipi build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkipi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #26: FAILURE in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolab build #7: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolab/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #17: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #14: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #17: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #17: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #16: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #17: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #16: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #275: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #17: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #17: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #17: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjumpingcube build #16: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjumpingcube/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #17: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #17: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #299: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #16: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #17: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #16: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #16: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #17: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #17: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #16: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #21: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #16: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #17: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #17: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #164: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #16: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblocks build #16: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblocks/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #135: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #10: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #125: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #10: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #18: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #171: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #114: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #140: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #7: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #27: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolab build #8: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolab/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #131: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #122: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #190: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #73: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #155: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #11: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #19: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #183: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #8: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #14: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #15: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #131: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccessible build #16: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccessible/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #31: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #16: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #17: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #16: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #15: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #17: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #16: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #19: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #17: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #17: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #123: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #18: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #17: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #84: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #9: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #122: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #9: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #16: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolabxml build #6: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolabxml/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalgebra build #17: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalgebra/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #15: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #255: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #16: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #191: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #16: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #32: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #97: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #131: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #115: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #26: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #188: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #70: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #111: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #130: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #148: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #161: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #119: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #16: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #16: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #25: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #232: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #17: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #17: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #18: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #16: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #16: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #16: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #13: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #11: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #13: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #17: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #12: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #18: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #17: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #16: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #39: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #16: FIXED in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #110: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #115: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #130: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #18: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #16: FIXED in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #16: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #17: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #17: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #16: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #17: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #172: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #17: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #137: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #193: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #42: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #27: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #256: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #17: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #29: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #36: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #132: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #8: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #189: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #162: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #40: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #120: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #310: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #331: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #183: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #18: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #233: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #41: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #116: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #173: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #8: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #309: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #194: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #142: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #21: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #37: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #39: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #26: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #32: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #32: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #31: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #31: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #16: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #49: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #332: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #17: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #143: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #20: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #225: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #298: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #17: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #32: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #427: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #310: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #262: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #19: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #19: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #32: FAILURE in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #226: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #132: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #34: FAILURE in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #428: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #14: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #263: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #20: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #33: STILL FAILING in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #234: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #133: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #35: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #39: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #9: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #30: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #15: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #84: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #16: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #16: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmime build #134: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmime/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #16: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #50: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #426: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #17: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmime build #135: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmime/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #51: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #19: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #12: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #21: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #20: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #38: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #9: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #144: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #10: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #39: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #10: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #10: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #9: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #8: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #10: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #427: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #224: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #130: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolab build #5: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolab/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #225: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #146: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #147: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #163: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolab build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolab/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #164: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #11: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #11: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #10: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #147: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #168: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #11: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #169: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/23/
<tjaalton> santa_: seems that kdepimlibs refresh is missing from artful? blocking a bunch of stuff from building, and then a bunch of tests fail and block stuff from migrating..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #160: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #183: UNSTABLE in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/183/
<tjaalton> been like this for over a week now though..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #145: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #111: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #161: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #112: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #7: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #17: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #8: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #13: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #8: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #14: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #8: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #10: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #9: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #112: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/112/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #39: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #15: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #10: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #22: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #21: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #20: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #18: FAILURE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #461: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #22: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #21: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #352: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #12: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #17: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #429: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmime build #136: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #42: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #18: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #19: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #136: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #148: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #21: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #137: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #149: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #41: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #12: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #13: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1511: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1511: SUCCESS in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1511: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1511: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #353: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/10/
<santa_> good 'morning' everyone
<santa_> whenever someone with a better knowledge than me about KCI (clive,rik,philipp) is available for a chat about an issue we have to sort out with KCI, please give me a ping
<santa_> no hurry
<yofel> post what the issue is and I'll answer as time permits
<santa_> well, in the first place I would like to know more about the pangea tooling and KCI
<santa_> are we using what harald has for neon or are we using some kind of fork
<santa_> in second place, I'm not sure yet but I think we are going to face the following issue
<santa_> the translations for applications are enabled in each CMakeLists.txt for the final *tarballs*
<santa_> however they are not enabled in git's CMakeLists.txt
<santa_> so I'm concerned about the following situation:
<santa_> let's say we update the *.install files for kubuntu_arful_archive to include the translations
<santa_> then this change gets merged into kubuntu_unstable
<santa_> then the thing fails to build for kubuntu_unstable @ KCI
<santa_> then someone removes the files in question from the *.install files to fix the FTBFS
<santa_> then a new version of kde apps is released
<santa_> so we stage it, we see the status page, and we get some packages marked of red because when merging from the KCI branches we got the translations paths removed from *.install files
<santa_> then someone adds the translations again to fix the red reporting from the status pages
<santa_> ... and so on
<santa_> eternal ping pong game damnation
<santa_> and regarding this issue I have seen some interesting commits from harald here:
<santa_> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/commits/master/ci-tooling/lib/ci/vcs_source_builder.rb
<santa_> but as I said I have no clue how you are maintaining KCI, nor how you are using the pangea tooling, since I have been very busy being the "KA specialist" XD
<santa_> so I would appreciate your input, because besides the possible issue I pointed out I would like to learn more about KCI
<santa_> sorry for the wall of text and thanks in advance :)
<yofel> we are using a fork of neon's tooling, with some occasional cherry picking from them. Merging their state is somewhere on the todo list, but as they removed some kci pieces that's going to be some work
<acheronuk> santa_: AFAIK KCI 'mangles' the packaging to strip most locale stuff from the .install files when building the sources?
<acheronuk> ci-tooling/lib/ci/build_source.rb ?
<santa_> I suspected about having a fork, indeed
<santa_> acheronuk: the problem here is not mangling, but "not adding"
<yofel> well, it's preventing errors by completely removing l10n from the CI context
<santa_> i.e. if we want the KCI to work properly we have to cherry-pick the l10n injection for the 'official' pangea tooling
<yofel> but yes, that's true ^
<acheronuk> santa_: well, yes, that would be the ideal
<santa_> so given that we have a fork, now I'm really considering simon's Idea of rewriting the thing in python
<yofel> then you won't be able to cherry pick anything
<santa_> that could be good given we could re-use code from KA for the CI tooling and vice-versa
<acheronuk> I guess we had a solution where until now it involved just a few adjustments when building from the release tars
<santa_> that's true, but we are maintaining a fork anyway
<acheronuk> but now translations are moving across, going to be more the rule than the exception
<santa_> anyway the idea of re-writing it's just brainstorming and not a short term solution
<santa_> but could be a mid/long-term solutions
<santa_> in any case I need to educate myself a bit about jenkins and out current KCI state
<yofel> sure, I'm not strictly against a rewrite, I would just like some actual use cases where we could reuse things.
<yofel> there's some subprocess calls in the CI anyway, which would be points where people could do partial rewrites
<yofel> as a starting point, one need to look at the used modules, then find python replacments for those
<santa_> :(
<santa_> gpul's server down
<acheronuk> I saw :/
 * santa_ packs up and goes there
<acheronuk> cyphermox: hi. when you run the script up update the packagesets, and it picks up new packages/source from what is listed newly in our supported seed, does the package need to have been migrated to -release 1st from -proposed?
<cyphermox> no
<acheronuk> cyphermox: short and simple answer :) thx
<cyphermox> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1512: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1512: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1512: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1512: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1512/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, I think it's ok again
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, seems so here :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> It was an oom, going back home
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #23: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #144: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #148: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #40: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #7: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #37: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #176: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #6: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #44: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #38: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #226: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #351: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #138: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #15: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #6: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #6: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #5: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #177: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #7: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #39: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #145: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #227: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #41: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #24: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #227: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #139: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #149: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #352: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #24: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #6: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #7: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #286: FAILURE in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #16: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #7: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #228: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #125: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #53: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #25: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #287: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #24: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #23: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #27: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #162: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #22: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #126: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #24: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #163: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #23: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/23/
<acheronuk> santa_: ping
<acheronuk> just doing a dry run staging of plasma 5.10 beta
<acheronuk> can you think of an reason not to push that for real?
<santa_> acheronuk: nope, feel free to go ahead
<santa_> however note that working on the KCI branches right now is highly not recommendable until we sort the translations injection problem in the pangea tooling
<acheronuk> santa_: yes. think impact on plasma is minimal there though
<santa_> yofel: who knows here how to test/deploy a modified pangea tooling? for the record, I don't
<acheronuk> or zero
<yofel> you push and it gets auto-deployed
<santa_> and how do you test it?
<santa_> just push and pray? also where is the git for our fork?
<yofel> it has auto-tests, which get run before (which is a bit tricky to set up)
<yofel> the manual ruby scripts I test by running them through a debugger
<yofel> but for the rest, either create an auto-test, or a local mockup testbed, or really just pray and otherwise revert
<santa_> ok, do you have time to try to do that today? I can dig a bit into the official pangea and give you a suggestion of commits to cherry-pick
<santa_> if the thing goes well, I think this one http://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/7/console
<santa_> should be fixed after the pangea tooling update
<yofel> that, says 17:05:18 dpkg-source: info: the patch has fuzz which is not allowed, or is malformed
<santa_> that's correct, and that happens because of the po injection in the CMakeLists.txt
<santa_> I think the part of the kci responsible for building the source packages should do the injection
<santa_> this way the patches to enable the abi manager would apply fine
<santa_> and the *.install files installing translations would work fine as well
<yofel> they all run before dpkg-source though, so I'm not sure what the difference would be. But I have to run and will try to be around for a bit later
<acheronuk> santa_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/pimcommon
<acheronuk> working for you?
<acheronuk> I get Unexpected error in translatePath.
<genii> Is backports-landing stuff that will probably end up in backports but was just recently added?
<acheronuk> genii: yep
<genii> OK, thanks
<santa_> yofel: https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/commit/19066c80c151086675ea935fcf4eee13bc5df850
<santa_> acheronuk: same here
<santa_> wth
<acheronuk> had a similar error the other day when some LP servers were down for maintenance, but they forgot to switch dns or something
<genii> Oh... a small note about kdeconnect. It should have some kind of authentication. If you just masquerade as the machine it normally connects to, there's no kind of check to make sure that it's actually the same machine you connected to previously.
<genii> I discovered this by accident when I sent files to someone else's machine yesterday
<acheronuk> eek!
<genii> Yeah :(
<tsdgeos> someone elses machine that you already had paired your phone previously?
<genii> No
<genii> Someone with same username@hostname on same LAN contending with the machine I was using
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> i've being told by the main developer that what you say "is impossible"
<acheronuk> santa_: I haven't staged anything for a bit, and as soon as I do, LP has "firewall issues" and eats my uploads. lol.
 * acheronuk thinks LP is mean
<genii> tsdgeos: I'll try to replicate it 
<tsdgeos> genii: is it possible that you may have copied the home form one pc to the other?
<tsdgeos> bringing the certificate along with you to the other pc?
<tsdgeos> if you can replicate it, please drop us a note at security@kde.org
<tsdgeos> because it defenitely shouldn't be happenign
<genii> tsdgeos: Will do
<albertvaka> genii: kdeconnect does have authentication, the display names are of course not what we use to authenticate a device (that would be a bit crazy to be honest). Devices are identified by a certificate that is generated randomly the first time you use kdeconnect. The issue that you mention is probably due to the home directory being copied to a different machine, which means that the certificate was copied as well.
<genii> albertvaka: If the only way is to have the same certificate, then this other user must have obtained mine somehow, or else by some impossible odds generated one identical by mistake
<albertvaka> genii: :/
<albertvaka> genii: can you investigate what happened? In any case, be confident that spoofing a device is not as simple as copying the name.
<genii> albertvaka: This is a guy I never met before until last night. We exchanged email addresses so I might be able to contact him about it. He was pretty surprised when it happened. He is running Debian Jessie, that particular machine of mine I was trying to send files to is running Kubuntu Artsy
<genii> Can security@kde.org use GPG encrypted mail?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> https://www.kde.org/info/security/
<santa_> acheronuk: so git and the ppa's doesn't work right now, correct?
<genii> tsdgeos: thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @santa_, my ppa upload didn't at least
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not trying to push to git at the moment
<santa_> acheronuk: nvm it works now
<santa_> well pussing to git works but uploads to ppas are apparently ignored
<acheronuk> KDE BNC seems down as well!
<acheronuk> having a good evening!
<santa_> "Firewall outage causing several service issues" from the topic of #launchpad
<santa_>  ‎<‎acheronuk‎>‎ having a good evening!
<santa_> haha
<santa_> the whole universe is broken today
<santa_> even my server got issues XD
<acheronuk> that was fun!
<acheronuk> BNC is back. amazing how much you learn to depend on that!
<blaze> bnc is like mitm you allowed yourself, silly thing
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: linode has great uptime
 * ahoneybun runs ZNC on there
<acheronuk> I was tempted to do that, but seemed a bit rude
<acheronuk> cheeky
<ahoneybun> ahhh 
<ahoneybun> well I was never offered bnc
<ahoneybun> well by valorie Ithink
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: if I push a MR to one of our gits would you accept it?
<ahoneybun> just one line change lol
<acheronuk> sddm?
<ahoneybun> well it's to plasma-workspace but
<ahoneybun> it is about sddm
<ahoneybun> would it be unstable or artful?
<acheronuk> the colour. so a patch to the source?
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> https://phabricator.kde.org/D5790
<ahoneybun> https://phabricator.kde.org/file/data/x5uaf2fsfc4ii43to67k/PHID-FILE-d6ut7ibvm27txc7vw7t2/D5790.diff
<ahoneybun> I happen to agree with Simon about the too bright of blue now
<acheronuk> that would require a patch in debian/patches in out packaging, as you are looking to alter the KDE source
<ahoneybun> it's a bit sad how one line is so hard 
<acheronuk> if possible, and updated .conf file in our setting package might be better
<ahoneybun> ohhh right
<acheronuk> plus, I really want to overhaul the settings package this release, including maybe some look and feel tweaks
<ahoneybun> where is the kubuntu-settings package?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: so I think change like that would best be part of such an overall review
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-settings/
<ahoneybun> why the heck could I not find it
<ahoneybun> I was looking in there too
<acheronuk> quite where you might put the change though, I'm not sure. 
<ahoneybun> Launchpad user 'aaron' doesn't have a registered SSH key
<ahoneybun> mm where is that file to edit that
<acheronuk> LP is having issues at the moment
<ahoneybun> mm so my bazzar file is right
<ahoneybun> aaronhoneycutt is my LP name
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: don't know where you change that background colour outside the KDE sources. will need some looking into
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: well we can look how it changed the muon home page
<ahoneybun> I did that with Riddell at akademy in 2015
<acheronuk> plasma 5.10 beta uploading to staging.... fingers crossed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #41 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: what does that LTS Qt 5.9 mean for our LTS?
<ahoneybun> think we can push it in to the repos as an SRU or just too much of changes?
<santa_> as an SRU would be madness because that would need a transition i.e. rebuilding many packages using 5.9
<santa_> s/using 5.9/using Qt/
<acheronuk> it means if we/debian get it in, and KDE adopt it as a longish term use for them, a possible period of stability for us building stuff
<acheronuk> though 5.6 as an LTS quickly become 'old news', so maybe not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/21/
<santa_> acheronuk: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_staging/5.9.95_artful_retry_builds.pdf
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: staging-plasma will have 5.10 if it works?
<acheronuk> santa_: yup, just found that about 2 mins ago :)
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes, well..... 5.9.95 = 5.10 beta
<ahoneybun> yea
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #146: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #428: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #22: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #41: ABORTED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #42 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #42: ABORTED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #6: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #100: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #23: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #105: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/105/
<acheronuk> mamarley: beware 5.10 (5.9.95) beta building in staging
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #110: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #15: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #21: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #20: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #98: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #115: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #158: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #25: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #124: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #14: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #86: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #21: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #193: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #326: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #118: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #191: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #21: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #88: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #117: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #22: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #42: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #13: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #21: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #17: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #29: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #21: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #25: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #169: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #22: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #167: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #21: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #34: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #9: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #12: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #12: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #101: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #25: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #192: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #5: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cervisia build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cervisia/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #133: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #20: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #5: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #111: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #32: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/32/
<valorie> ahoneybun or anyone else wanting to use the KDE bnc - file a ticket with the sysadmins and they will set you up
<valorie> it is for KDE devels of course, which I think all of us are
<ahoneybun> valorie: my own setup with linode + znc seems to have better uptime
<valorie> not mine to offer.....
<ahoneybun> and I have more control on it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #8: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/8/
<valorie> cool, whatever you need
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #418: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #147: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #29: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/29/
<valorie> for that matter, we could set one up for our own use
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #327: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/327/
 * ahoneybun rejects being a KDE Devel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #170: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #168: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #24: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #159: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #119: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #26: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #89: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #22: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #194: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #192: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #22: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #193: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #134: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #24: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #38: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cervisia build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cervisia/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #235: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #13: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #13: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #18: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knavalbattle build #8: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knavalbattle/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #29: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #9: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #19: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #158: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #236: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #30: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #72: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #17: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #176: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #122: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #236: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #16: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #237: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #203: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #184: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #36: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #30: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #18: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #6: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #17: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #19: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #6: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #22: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #14: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #18: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #204: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #30: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #429: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #26: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #23: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #148: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #18: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #185: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #323: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #234: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #142: FAILURE in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #159: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #177: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #19: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #235: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #73: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #18: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #123: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #91: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #17: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #5: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #8: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/8/
<acheronuk> santa_: had to do the same no change rebuild in staging, so knew it was coming and had checked I could upload :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #38: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/38/
<santa_> I know
<santa_> we also going to need another one for 17
<acheronuk> had literally uploaded it 30s before you spoke in -release. :D
<acheronuk> we will :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/21/
<acheronuk> santa_: getting anywhere with apps? I have tried not to do anything with them to give you a clear run
<acheronuk> santa_: getting anywhere with apps? I have tried not to do anything with them to give you a clear run
<santa_> yes, I have been fixing some issues already
<santa_> the translations files moving is going to be a fair amount of work
<tsdgeos> i don't see why
<tsdgeos> other than "we want to make our lives difficult by splitting things"
<tsdgeos> if it's that, carry on
<santa_> tsdgeos: we need breaks/replaces against the old l10n packages, and for libraries we have to split
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #430: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/430/
<tsdgeos> why do you need a breaks?
<tsdgeos> and why do you have to split?
<tsdgeos> you're aware that the library split you have at the moment is terribly broken, right?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #24: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/24/
<santa_> tsdgeos: broken how?
<tsdgeos> oh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/22/
<tsdgeos> i reported a bug
<santa_> which one?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/32/
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kxmlgui/+bug/1676182
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1676182 in kxmlgui (Ubuntu) "libkf5xmlgui5 doesn't depend on libkf5xmlgui-bin" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> so you did a split "just because"
<tsdgeos> and you created a bug
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/22/
<tsdgeos> and then i reported it and obviously noone even acknowledged it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #238: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #185: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/185/
<tsdgeos> but that's a separate issue
<santa_> tsdgeos: well I have checked th package in question and indeed, there's a bug, but the solution is not undoing the splitting
<ahoneybun> tsdgeos: not sure if the person was subbed to it
<tsdgeos> we all ignore bugs because there's too many of them
<tsdgeos> santa_: yes it is
<tsdgeos> stop trying to be smarter than upstream
<ahoneybun> tsdgeos: we have to be because of our size
<tsdgeos> there's *no reason* for a split
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/24/
<tsdgeos> any reason falls in:
<tsdgeos>  * we like to make our life harder
<tsdgeos>  * we think we know better than upstream
<tsdgeos> none of them are a good idea imho
<tsdgeos> ahoneybun: "we have to be because our size"
<tsdgeos> what does that even mean?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/29/
<santa_> tsdgeos: splitting the package is not "being smarter than upstream"
<tsdgeos> what it is, then?
<acheronuk> was going to say "wait, it was debian".... but https://packaging.neon.kde.org/frameworks/kxmlgui.git/commit/?id=c45e8ebb029c2af2f2bd14f890728620eda56611
<ahoneybun> tsdgeos: I'm sorry but everytime you come in here it's either blaming us for something or telling us what we've doing wrong
<tsdgeos> ahoneybun: but you're doing something wrong
<tsdgeos> are you asking me to not report bugs anymore?
<tsdgeos> i can do that if you want
<santa_> yes
<ahoneybun> I'm not talking about bug reports
<ahoneybun> santa_: no no no
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> bye!
<ahoneybun> damn it santa_
<santa_> sorry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/23/
<ahoneybun> bug reports are good
<santa_> the "yes" was a reply to "we are doing something wrong"
<ahoneybun> ahhh then he took it wrong
<ahoneybun> as did I
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksirk build #40: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksirk/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #18: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #8: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #239: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/239/
<santa_> tsdgeos: sorry for the misunderstanding
<santa_> so the thing is: indeed there's a bug, but the solution is not splitting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #68: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #186: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<santa_> let me show you the diff and then some stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #88: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/88/
<tsdgeos> you mean "not unpslitting"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #324: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/25/
<tsdgeos> it's not "the solution"
<tsdgeos> but it's "a solution"
<tsdgeos> and a way to make sure such mistakes don't happen again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/20/
<tsdgeos> if you don't split packages more than what upstream does
<tsdgeos> you don't end up creating issues that upstream doesn't have
<tsdgeos> we have already *many* bugs upstream
<tsdgeos> no need to create more :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/32/
<ahoneybun> the mindset that upstream is "always right" is not a good one tho
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/44/
<ahoneybun> humans make mistakes
<santa_> tsdgeos: something like this is the solution https://paste.kde.org/p3onwh8os/tbyxtq
<tsdgeos> santa_: you're speaking swahili to me :)
<tsdgeos> ahoneybun: disagreed, upstream is always right
<acheronuk> inject the dep
<tsdgeos> and if it is not, it has to be fixed upstream
<santa_> that will ensure than anything depending on the lib package will depend also on the -bin package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/30/
<tsdgeos> not in the 134 downstreams
<ahoneybun> tsdgeos: that thought is very wrong
<tsdgeos> give me a reason
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #186: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/186/
<tsdgeos> i just gave you one
<tsdgeos> so at least give me on for your side
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #237: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/237/
<tsdgeos> actaully i gave you 134, but admitedly that number is made up ^_^
<santa_> tsdgeos: I know I'm talking swahili, that's exactly the problem
<tsdgeos> you still haven't explained why you decided to split the package up
<ahoneybun> weither it has to be fixed upsteam is not the disagreement
<ahoneybun> the mindset is
<ahoneybun> but anyway 
<tsdgeos> what's the benefit of splitting the package
<tsdgeos> if you still need to install both anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/22/
<santa_> tsdgeos: look, when the frameworks packaging started I remember perfectly well how harald was like you, and he said various times, and I quote "upstream releases one tarball, not 3"
<santa_> then he realized he was wrong
<santa_> regarding *.deb libraries packaging there's usually just one way to get it right
<santa_> and that way requires splitting
<santa_> let me find some links please
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/21/
<santa_> my favourite one: http://git.net/ml/kubuntu-devel/2015-01/msg00069.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #238: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/238/
<tsdgeos> that doesn't really convince me
<tsdgeos> i mean it clearly says "i did something wrong"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/187/
<tsdgeos> so yes, if you do things wrong, they don't work out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/24/
<tsdgeos> then splitting it is not foolproof either as the bug i pointed out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/34/
<tsdgeos> so to me it seems a "i did something wrong" scenario was replaced with a different "i did something wrong" scenario
<tsdgeos> guess though the split packages scenario is harder to "do wrong" once you've propetly set it up
<tsdgeos> while the non splitted one you can do wrong on every other release
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/23/
<tsdgeos> so it's a small win
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/40/
<santa_> https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/libkipi/+merge/302962
<santa_> https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/libksane/+merge/302979
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #240: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/240/
<santa_> tsdgeos: ↑
<tsdgeos> "In the lib* (e.g. in this text, libfooX is used as an example, foo being the name of the package and X being a numeric number.) package, only the runtime library, and the files necessary to use the runtime library should be included"
<tsdgeos> isn't that a case for including the binary in libfooX ?
<santa_> if it doesn't change with the soname it should't go there
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i'll stop wasting your time now :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #241: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/241/
<santa_> tsdgeos: I don't think you are wasting my time. anyway, also note one thing: many times in non frameworks libraries we have to bump the soversion ourselves in a 'special' way. having files which doesn't change with the libraty versions in the libfooX package results in 2 binary packages, let's say libfoo5 and libfoo5abi1, and libfoo5abi1 wouldn't be co-installable with the libfoo5. this makes dist-upgrades unneccesarily difficult for 
<santa_> package managers
<santa_> so yes, packaging libraries for debian or devivatives is sometimes a bit tricky and error-prone, but I do the things I do for various reasons, not in a random fashion
<santa_> that being said
<santa_> tsdgeos: do you have any other similar bug report? so I can take note and work on fixes for this later?
<santa_> later = in the next following days
<tsdgeos> well, getting the phonon problem fixed would also be nice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/32/
<tsdgeos> but i was told it was a "not our problem"
<tsdgeos> which makes me a bit sad
<tsdgeos> but whatever
<santa_> maybe you were told wrong, but indeed there's a bug in out kxmlgui packaging
<santa_> we can't undo the splitting, but we can fix it
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon/+bug/1676180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1676180 in phonon (Ubuntu) "[zesty] Installing libphonon4qt5-dev uninstalls phonon4qt5-backend-gstreamer" [Medium,Confirmed]
<santa_> ah, ok. that's a different kind of issue but I take note
<santa_> anything else?
<tsdgeos> i wasn't bored enough to check if all the other frameworks -bin pacakges are also wrong or not
<tsdgeos> sorry
<santa_> ok, I guess I will do some scriptery or something to detect any missing -dev injection
<santa_> * any missing -bin injection
<acheronuk> plasma just about done
 * acheronuk yawns
<acheronuk> am I brave enough to upgrade tonight?
<acheronuk> ummmmm... no
<clivejo> aww go on
<acheronuk> too sleepy to cope if it all goes to ***p
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #7: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #27: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #205: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #15: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #7: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #19: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #31: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #25: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #868: SUCCESS in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/868/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #8: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #8: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/8/
<mamarley> acheronuk: You misspelled "rejoice"! :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #20: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #28: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #16: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #32: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #123: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #29: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #26: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/26/
<acheronuk> mamarley: task manager is a bit broken here
<acheronuk> no right click
<acheronuk> icons do not resize
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #52: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #55: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/55/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://system76.com/laptops/galago
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> KDE screenshot
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #21: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/21/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #29: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/29/
<acheronuk> hehe. was my own custom hacks of the plasma qml that broke things. remove that, and all is fine.
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: do you agree with that sddm change tho?
<ahoneybun>  just curoius
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/zQ2gPjA.png
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I think a change to suite whatever UI/look changes we make could be a great idea
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: it's just the Icon Blue is wayyy tooo bright
<ahoneybun> I think Shade Black is easy on the eyes but everything is readable
<acheronuk> I can't really commit to that change in advance of that more thorough review though
<ahoneybun> not commiting to it
<ahoneybun> just an opionon of it
<acheronuk> I'll try that shade tomorrow. see wat I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/11/
<ahoneybun> I have a 1080 wallpaper if you want just a wallpaper
<ahoneybun> rather then mess with the conf file
<acheronuk> could do, but the conf file is a trivial change
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: can I just add staging-plasma or do I need all of staging?
<acheronuk> plasma 5.10 requires frameworks 5.34 in frameworks staging
<ahoneybun> ahh ok
<ahoneybun> need testers or wait?
<acheronuk> us in here, yes I we want. the tarballs are just released to packagers so far, so better wait until actual release of the beta officailly before  any public call
<ahoneybun> will do then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #201: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/39/
<mamarley> acheronuk: Interesting, I don't see that issue.
<ahoneybun> oh damnnn
<ahoneybun> 209 updates
<ahoneybun> oh 290
<ahoneybun> here we go
<acheronuk> mamarley: that was me hacking code, and putting in a dpkg-divert to prevent it getting overwritten by updates
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<acheronuk> I just forgot I had done that. doh
<acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.9.5-5.9.95-changelog.php
<ahoneybun> lots of Discover fixes
<ahoneybun> damn wifi
<ahoneybun> going to use my cable to do this bbl
<acheronuk> maybe better detail https://notes.kde.org/p/plasma_5_10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #9: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/9/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/pkxVbh90/file_2593.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not finished yet
 * acheronuk is off to bed
<acheronuk> night all
<acheronuk> happy testing
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> night rik
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> going to try wayland again on reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> hey we can customize the plymouth now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #165: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #190: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #102: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #32: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #21: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #37: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/37/
<ahoneybun> mm selecting my bluetooth does nothing
<ahoneybun> no sound at all
<ahoneybun> just though the speaker
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #30: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #20: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #60: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #172: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #462: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #460: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #278: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #167: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #255: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #35: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #39: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #21: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #16: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #53: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #56: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #31: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #166: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #191: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #18: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #463: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #38: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #279: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #461: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #419: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #488: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #372: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #16: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #29: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #168: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #124: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #192: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #257: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #256: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #17: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #36: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #24: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #26: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #18: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #33: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #8: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #44: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmbox build #32: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmbox/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #16: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #171: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #111: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #16: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #300: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #19: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #258: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #193: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #45: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #161: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #35: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #40: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #14: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #26: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #18: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #37: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #18: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #33: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #15: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #11: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #34: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #41: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #27: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #22: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #34: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #32: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #42: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #23: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #9: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #10: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #28: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #43: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #16: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #34: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #9: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #38: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/11/
<ahoneybun> wow audio settings have gone to crap on my
<ahoneybun> *me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #10: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #195: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #18: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #35: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #12: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #41: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #19: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #11: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #196: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #42: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #12: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #29: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #39: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #41: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #10: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #42: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #11: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #20: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #18: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #19: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #30: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #462: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #46: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #47: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #42: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #43: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #54: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #55: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #25: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #26: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/11/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #14: FIXED in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #23: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #23: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #24: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #23: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #17: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #23: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #26: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #25: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #169: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #171: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #24: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #33: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #26: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1513: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1513: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1513: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1513: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #170: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/170/
<acheronuk> santa_: ping?
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/kdepim-runtime.git/commit/?h=Applications/17.04&id=dc031319f50bb549937e1a39ea94acca9b6702c9
<acheronuk> maybe?
<acheronuk> anyway, gotta scoot for a few hrs......
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #27: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/27/
<blaze> how come there are no kdesu/kdesudo for kf5?
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: pong. good catch, do you want to rebuild lobkolab for staging and rebuild kdepim-runtime to get rid of the staging ftbfas? I will be working on other apps packages...
<santa_> I also have the -bin injection for frameworks on the table
<santa_> the -bin injection (or actually, lack of there of) was something which I proposed a long time ago
<santa_> unfortunately, I couldn't convince people that it was the correct solution for libraries
<santa_> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/04/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t14:51
<santa_> "that's what I would have done if I were still working for debian, and that's what it's done in the current kde4 packaging with libkdecore5 and kde-runtime"
<santa_> :|
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #172: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #373: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #236: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #22: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #237: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #188: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/188/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #41: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #23: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #374: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #238: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #173: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #137: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #214: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kigo build #31: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kigo/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #6: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/7/
<clivejo> when is that Ubuntu thingie-ma-jig
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #159: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #122: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/122/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 19UTC on my calendar
<clivejo> are you attending?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kigo build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kigo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/48/
<mparillo> The Ubuntu On-Air thing at 1900 UTC seems to align with a Kubuntu Testing Day ahoneybun added to valorie
<mparillo> valorie's Google Calendar. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #139: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #8: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konquest build #29: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konquest/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #19: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgoldrunner build #40: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgoldrunner/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #136: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #81: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #216: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #15: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #109: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #220: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #49: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #149: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #18: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #14: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #38: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #91: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #40: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #217: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #221: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #110: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #140: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #138: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #120: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #160: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #161: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #162: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #19: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #23: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #123: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/24/
<santa_> acheronuk: ping?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/125/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I added it yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't know the room or anything
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm guessing hangouts
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #7: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kspaceduel build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kspaceduel/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #6: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #8: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #19: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #11: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kigo build #33: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kigo/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolf build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolf/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #6: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #9: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_palapeli build #40: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_palapeli/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #6: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #8: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #89: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1514: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1514: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1514: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1514: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1514/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> santa_: yup?
<yofel> santa_: sorry, I got distracted yesterday and couldn't look at anything. I won't have any time today either, and unlikely tomorrow. So if Rik isn't faster, I might be able to look into l10n on Sunday.
<santa_> yofel: ack
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, so I just wated to tell you that I'm fixing kdepim-runtime @ staging with a libkolab rebuild
<santa_> besides that, given yofel's comment, do you know how to deploy a new pangea-tooling to the KCI?
<santa_> because I don't and we need to do that to fix many KCI failures we have now
<yofel> as I said, unless you're touching any containment logic, pushing to the master branch will trigger the jobs for this
<santa_> yofel where's the git for out pangea tooling?
<santa_> s/out/our/
<yofel> santa_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> santa_: ack on your comment to me.
<santa_> ok, so I'm going to try to fix the pangea-tooling pushing a patch to master
<santa_> let's pray
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> think you need to belong to ~kubuntu-ci-admins
<yofel> he does, any objections to adding him?
<yofel> clivejo: ^
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Nope. Just be careful!
<yofel> ok, give me a sec
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> And please try and give a commentary here so others know what you are up to
<yofel> well, thankfully for the CI the job posts the commits here, so that's kind of automatic :D
<yofel> santa_: you should now also be able to log into root@kci.pangea.pub. You can ssh to the slaves from there. Please be carefuly there as the KCI has write permission to our repositories, so permission accidents can easily end up in severe security issues.
<yofel> (and most of the time, you don't need to touch the server at all)
<santa_> ok, I have inspected the code and I think - theorically - the *.install files updating for translations aren't going to break the kci
<santa_> however the abi manager patches are going to be a problem
<santa_> so let me do some stuff to confirm that
<santa_> (in our git packaging, don't worry)
<santa_> ok, its going to take a while. I will come back with a proper assesment about KCI and the translations moving thing
<santa_> acheronuk: meanwhile could you please re-try these failing builds? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim-runtime/4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1 I think they should stop failing now that we have libkolab rebuilt
<acheronuk> santa_: will retry, but think it will fail without the patch from 17.04
 * acheronuk been busy most of the say
<acheronuk> *day
<santa_> oh, maybe
<santa_> if so, we can upload a fixed version
<elopio> ahoneybun: I will send you the link to join the hangout like 30 minutes before we start.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> elopio I'll be home around 18:35 or so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #24: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #25: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/25/
<acheronuk> santa_: just building a patched kdepim-runtime in my ppa. if that builds ok, I'll upload
<santa_> acheronuk: ack, please give me a ping when you have the changes pushed to git
<acheronuk> santa_: well, that will just be just syncing the changelog really? as you are ahead with the 17.04 staging on artful_archive
<santa_> you can do this
<santa_> 1. create a branch from the latest tag, you can call it, let's say cmake_3.8_fix
<santa_> 2. commit your changes in that branch
<santa_> 3. push the branch so I can check it's ok
<santa_> 4. if it's ok run gbp-archive in there
<santa_> 5. upload the package to artful
<santa_> once done, I will take care of merging that branch into kubuntu_artful_archive
<acheronuk> santa_: already uploaded, as didn't realise I could do that :/
<santa_> oh, ok. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim-runtime/4:16.04.3-0ubuntu3
<santa_> I will take care of syncing git then
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm going to follow some of the steps mentioned above, ok?
<acheronuk> santa_: no, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim-runtime/4:16.12.3-0ubuntu2
<acheronuk> santa_: ok
<acheronuk> noted for next time :)
<santa_> yeah, got the wrong link
<acheronuk> assuming that builds and publishes, I will then poke the failing tests on excuses for the new version
<santa_> acheronuk: how did you build the package?
<santa_> where did you get the debian/* files?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the old fashioned way. dget the old version
<santa_> well, now the git is a complete mess
<santa_> ok, so other question
<santa_> when rohan uploaded the kdepim 16.12.3 to artful...
<santa_> did you push the changes to git?
<acheronuk> ummmmmm.... maybe not
<santa_> so I'm afraid we are getting into a real mess now. can you please check if you pushed or not?
<acheronuk> how do I check?
<acheronuk> hmmm. see tags for artful e.g. https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akregator/commit/?id=30c3d0af4dc0be97c49aa1fd755b6fdbeb7d5d6d
<santa_> acheronuk: you usually use git-push-all, don't you?
<acheronuk> in cases like that with set, yes
<santa_> ok, let me find out a guess about what went wrong here
<acheronuk> santa_: well, in the clone where I prepared the packages, it seems to think it was all pushed
<santa_> acheronuk: ok ok ok. MY BAD. I was doing something wrong, probably in the kde-runtime repo instead of kdepim-runtime
<santa_> now I have reetried the things and I don't see mismatches between the git and the contents of the archive
 * santa_ needs more coffee
<acheronuk> ooooooh. that *would *be BAD
<santa_> my apologies
<acheronuk> np. easily done!
<santa_> ok, so I have here now a cmake_3.8_fix branch matching the contents of the archive and properly tagged
<santa_> I tested the merge of this branch into _artful_archive and worked out of the bos
<santa_> s/bos/box/
<santa_> so I'm going to try to rebuild the 17 package for staging
<santa_> if everything goes as expected (and I expect it to FTBFS in a particular way) I will push the changes to git
<ahoneybun> elopio: link :)
<elopio> ahoneybun: getting ready here. Give me a few mins.
<ahoneybun> np 
<santa_> k, building kdepim-runtime 17....
<acheronuk> santa_: right
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qOTGAEW9/file_2594.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> runs well here so far
<santa_> acheronuk: what's the status of plasma btw?
<acheronuk> santa_: archive is running a bazillion autotests on python or something else, so may be a while before the ones against that new kdepim-runtime get done
<elopio> ahoneybun: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/kv4p5vcdmrbyjb4nehymugflpue
<santa_> allright, what about plasma 5.10
<acheronuk> santa_: all green (or as much as you get) on the status page
<acheronuk> seems to run fine here
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: plasma 5.10 beta? good?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: so far so good
<acheronuk> oh, the sddm. :P
<ahoneybun> so far good
<santa_> acheronuk: that's great, that's convenient to have for all that file moving testing
<santa_> acheronuk,clivejo, yofel: ping. I would like to explain you what's up with the KCI and the translations file moving
<acheronuk> Aaaron is just about to go on ubuntu-on-air, so my attention may be a little divided
<santa_> np
<santa_> @ .... @ ..... @
<santa_> ↑ tumbleweeds in the desert
<santa_> ok, so I will explain you the KCI thing tomorrow if you are available
<santa_> acheronuk: kdepim-runtime's git is synced with the archive now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #193: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/36/
<acheronuk> santa_:  sorry. got more sucked into that -on-air thing than I planned
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Np
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/+MarcoMartin/posts/b2P49FGkyiw
<acheronuk> santa_: 4. if it's ok run gbp-archive in there
<acheronuk> except gbp-archive refuses
<acheronuk> ouldn't find out distribution name for branch 'cve_fix'
<acheronuk> just trying with that
<santa_> acheronuk: because I dindn't pushed that branch, we don't have to do anithing more, the git is already ok
<santa_> you can inspect it with tig --all and see that everything is ok
<acheronuk> santa_: no, I was trying an experiment with kauth
<santa_> oh, ok
<acheronuk> but think I see my error
<santa_> you are going to fix the security issue I presume
<santa_> give me a ping when you are done please
<acheronuk> was going to see if I could get a ubuntu2 for 5.33 done, yes
<acheronuk> santa_: nope. gbp-archive refuses to build it
<santa_> acheronuk: why? id doesn't tolerate the branch name or something else?
<santa_> s/id/it/
<acheronuk> it doesn't
<santa_> acheronuk: you mean it doesn't want the branch? what's the error message?
<acheronuk> santa_: just repeating my steps to make sure. 2 secs
<acheronuk> calling: /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/libka/gbp-plugins/scripts/prepare-archive-upload -d artful
<acheronuk> Couldn't find out distribution name for branch 'cve_fix'
<acheronuk> santa_: that ^^
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, bug on very unusual use case. as a workaround, could you please try to use as branch name "kubuntu_artful_archive_cve_fix" ?
<acheronuk> santa_: that worked. I tried a few permutations, but not that
<acheronuk> but just got hit with the versions.json not being 5.33 again :(
<acheronuk> so will have to redo a 3rd time
<santa_> I think both things would need some re-thinking
<acheronuk> ok. success. just going to build in my ppa quickly
<acheronuk> so santa_ ping in the meantime
<santa_> acheronuk: pong
<acheronuk> ok
<acheronuk> [21:39] <santa_> give me a ping when you are done please
<santa_> but you didn't push to git yet
<acheronuk> or did I misunderstand?
<acheronuk> ah right
<santa_> yes
<acheronuk> getting to that
<acheronuk> I though that was about KCI 
<santa_> I just want to take care of the merge and staging once you are done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #354: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #18: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #78: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/78/
<acheronuk> santa_: pushed
<acheronuk> staged to frameworks ppa :/
<acheronuk> clem_l: did you try the updates in backports-landing at all? 
<acheronuk> santa_: well, I had already merged and just staged when you said that. so.... ummmmm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #79: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #355: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/19/
<santa_> acheronuk: no problem I miss the tag on commit 64032d3213d402ba002832e698e0bfdc6a5d5256 though
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=64032&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 64032
<santa_> lol, ignore that ubottu line
<acheronuk> santa_: whoops. tag pushed
<acheronuk> thank you for spotting that
<acheronuk> santa_: are you thinking of updating backports-landing with FW 5.34 when it gets into artful? or just leave at 5.33 and push the backports sooner?
<santa_> acheronuk: I was thinking about copying what we have in landing to the regular ppas given that it was tested and we got positie feedback on the trello card
<santa_> * positive
<acheronuk> yes. also we have plasma 5.8.7 soonish and maybe 5.10 for zesty, so if we are going to copy then has to be soon or will pile up the updates
<santa_> yes
<santa_> I will do that tomorrow in the morning or so, unless you want to do it right now
<acheronuk> I would like to give clem_l until the morning to reply to that ping
<acheronuk> I tried on Mint IRC dev channel the other day, but go no reply
<acheronuk> so have made efforts
<acheronuk> updates should be pretty safe anyway
<acheronuk> santa_: plus I can do a post for the website
<santa_> that would be great
<santa_> yes the updates are just bugfixing
<acheronuk> want to try to get more done for that CVE tomorrow as well
<santa_> yeah I would like to finish all the packaging updates this weekend
<santa_> i.e. fw 5.34, plasma 5.10 and apps 17.04.1 + review the security issue
<acheronuk> did you get to that autotest for FW 5.34? completely slipped  my mind :/
<santa_> * the security issues
<santa_> not yet but I will
<acheronuk> right
<acheronuk> been a funny week
<santa_> yep
 * acheronuk pours a Jack Daniels
<santa_> acheronuk: are you 100% available the weekend or do you have other things?
<santa_> besides kubuntu
<acheronuk> Sunday lunch and afternnon are likely out
<acheronuk> tommorow I maybe have some stuff to do, but won't be that far away from the PC if required
<santa_> so let's try to get most of the things done tomorrow
<santa_> specially the cve's
<acheronuk> agreed
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #239: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #189: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #240: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/190/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qPycT3Cr/Screenshot_20170513_010740.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> loaded in a VM with backports and -landing
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: :)
<acheronuk> gonna prepare a post later
<acheronuk> announcement
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1515: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1515: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1515: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1515: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1515/
<acheronuk> santa_: uploaded kde4libs fix for artful, and posted a debdiff for xenial and yakkety to the bug
<acheronuk> backporting of the kauth patch fails on a kunk in the polkit plugin, and I'm not 100% confident of changes required to make that apply
<acheronuk> s/kunk/hunk
<acheronuk> so maybe you or even Albert could have a look
<acheronuk> oh, and kde4libs for xenial backports building in staging-misc ppa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add smb4k
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #50: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #50: SUCCESS in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #50: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #50: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1516: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1516: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1516: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1516: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #1: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_smb4k build #1: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_smb4k/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #1: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_smb4k build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_smb4k/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #4: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_smb4k build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_smb4k/3/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👍
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> is there meeting today?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not for me
<clivejo> ok
 * clivejo comes off BBB
 * clivejo goes back to other jobs
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's only 14.:15 UTC anyway
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> ovi needs to fix his google calendar
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: I'm going to have a shower, but I'm here
<santa_> right now I was cherry-picking commits from neon to handle the translation moving for apps 17
<santa_> brb
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #113: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #91: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #194: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #196: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #35: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #33: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #73: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #14: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #13: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module build #12: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-kded-module/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #33: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #12: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #42: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #13: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #10: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #13: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #15: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #195: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #14: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #197: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #69: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #75: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #164: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #17: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-kded-module/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #348: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #17: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #256: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #17: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #109: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #72: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #17: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #239: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-send-file build #17: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-send-file/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #24: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #250: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #64: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #66: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #75: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #256: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #16: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #162: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #38: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #20: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #162: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #15: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #25: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #21: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #10: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #12: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #18: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list build #28: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui build #12: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-text-ui/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-send-file build #10: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-send-file/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #274: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #102: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #16: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #163: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #138: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #150: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #16: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #139: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #151: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #17: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #22: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #20: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #26: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #23: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #21: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1517: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1517: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1517: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1517: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1517/
<santa_> clivejo: hey, are you around?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: working on testing backports and -landing on a ZZ VM
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #16: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #34: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #19: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_audiocd-kio build #7: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_audiocd-kio/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #28: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #24: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #22: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #57: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #95: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #165: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #185: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #98: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #140: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #152: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #18: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #25: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #23: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #153: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #19: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #141: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #145: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #157: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #236: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #120: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #164: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #95: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #237: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #18: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #43: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #46: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #94: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #20: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #96: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #44: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #95: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #21: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #19: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #106: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #47: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/11/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/USzSagRB/Screenshot_20170513_154742.png
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: +11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #489: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/14/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, 😀
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/20/
<clivejo> anyone seen this continious "fetching feeds" on a fresh install of Zesty? https://youtu.be/ob8qR7Kkozc?t=246
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #490: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #18: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #36: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #21: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #14: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #97: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #167: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #124: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/124/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk where are the downloads for KCI deb files?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> like babe-qt
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> got it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm babe just crashes when I click a song
<acheronuk> minor miracle it starts!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 😆
<clivejo> well thats a new feature
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> my new gpg key has 420 in it lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Afk for a while
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #241: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #191: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #192: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #242: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/242/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #7: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #353: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #8: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #46: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #30: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #17: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #140: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #205: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #8: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #18: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #155: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #12: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #354: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #8: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #9: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #47: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #206: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #18: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #9: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #31: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #156: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #141: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #13: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #19: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #243: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc build #9: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #23: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcompactdisc build #8: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcompactdisc/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #193: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #8: UNSTABLE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #7: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #18: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdegames build #17: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdegames/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #69: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #17: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #181: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #259: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #71: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #17: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #244: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #7: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #7: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #117: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #121: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #45: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc build #10: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #24: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcompactdisc build #9: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcompactdisc/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #19: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdegames build #18: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdegames/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #8: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcddb build #19: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcddb/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #70: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #182: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #18: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #18: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #72: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #260: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/260/
<ahoneybun> anyone still around?
<ahoneybun> need some voices on a design choice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #126: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #207: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #48: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #157: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #32: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #14: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #20: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/33/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/svE2qHjC/Media-slide.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #158: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #49: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #208: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #33: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #21: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #15: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #9: UNSTABLE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #22: UNSTABLE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #18: UNSTABLE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #36: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #13: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #43: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #21: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #151: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #11: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #234: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #134: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/134/
<santa_> ahoneybun: I'm out but anyway I'm not the best person to give any advice about visual design :|
<ahoneybun> ahh right
<ahoneybun> thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #165: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/165/
<santa_> gn
<ahoneybun> night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #14: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #37: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #44: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #12: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #135: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #166: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/166/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun santa_ : https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-framework.git/commit/?id=fb8ed07651a7101c2f9c41c6e6676ac8196c1225
<acheronuk> maybe the fix in FW?
<acheronuk> may try a test build with that cherry picked tommorow
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Looks like it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Even talks about the toolbox
<acheronuk> it is quite literally the 1st commit made in that repo after they released 5.33, so hopefully safe to backport
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: did you look at the screenshot?
<ahoneybun> or WIP Design
<acheronuk> yes, that text is not pretty
<ahoneybun> well it's Noto Sans
<ahoneybun> might be the color choices
<ahoneybun> but I don't know what changes the color of the sidebar as it is not in the slideshow but the installer itself
<ahoneybun> other then the text tho acheronuk lol
<acheronuk> I meant alignment in that narrow column
<ahoneybun> ahhh
<ahoneybun> hard to do by hand
<ahoneybun> maybe Simon can do some magic once we get an idea of what we want it to look like
<acheronuk> my answer is the same as santa's. for design, you have the wrong guy!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 912x621) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ecOnamdW/file_2608.jpg
<ahoneybun> better?
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<acheronuk> a bit. still looks untidy
<ahoneybun> still a WIP very much so
<ahoneybun> just taking some ideas from Lubuntu and others
<acheronuk> but probably can't get rid of that without some weird justifying or redcuing font size
<ahoneybun> well I lowered it from 22 to 20
<ahoneybun> and moved it around a bit
<acheronuk> I'm sure it will get there :)
<ahoneybun> yea hopefully Simon gets around more since he knows HTML a lot more then I
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk, Isn't this in fw 5.34?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> If so we could do a quick round of fw backports tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Yes, but a cherrypicked rebuild of one package would be less distruptive to ship so soon. Can decide tommorow though
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> For now, good night
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> night rik
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> 👍
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1518: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1518: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1518: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1518: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1518/
<acheronuk> santa_: that fix for icons uploaded to Artful, built for Zesty and Xenial, tested on both, and pushed to backports
 * acheronuk has been busy this morning
<acheronuk> my instinct says ship FW 5.34 for backports with next plasma backport (5.8.7 and 5.10) but could do it early if very beneficial
<ahoneybun> upgrading now acheronuk
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: lol. hope it's ok as I pushed it, but 99.99999% sure it's fine
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well still needed to do it anyway
<acheronuk> yup
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> works great here acheronuk
<acheronuk> \o/
 * acheronuk sets mode +F1
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> acheronuk I can't wait till we get the new system settings!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> in 5.11
<ahoneybun> heyo blaze
<blaze> hi ahoneybun 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #92: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #24: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #403: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #404: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1519: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1519: SUCCESS in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1519: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1519: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1519/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I REALLY like how the slideshow is going
<IrcsomeBot1> * ahoneybun toots on mastodon about updates
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @wxl23 I see you
<wxl> no i'mn hiding
<wxl> you can't see me at all
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I can see your boosts lol
<wxl> no you can't!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> 😆
 * wxl uses the farce
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> want to give my your opinon on something?
<wxl> k
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/XR3zVwoe/Media-slide-v2.png
<clivejo> toots?!?
<clivejo> how rude!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mastodon tweet
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> @ahoneybun, Works
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I forgot to add the borders and title bars
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6JHjD01v/Media-slide-v3.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> we haven't really updated the slideshow design since 2009 at best
<clivejo> have any of our PIM new packages been accepted ?
<acheronuk> 8/20 so far
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> any problems?
<acheronuk> only one with a minor typo in copyright that we already have fixed in git
<acheronuk> was accepted with a "please fix in next upload"
<clivejo> andy ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> fixed the sidebar color to a darker color
<acheronuk> biggest pain will be binary deletion of all the stuff which no longer builds on arches where there is no qtwebengine
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> going to see if they will merge it yet
<acheronuk> yup, andy
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> https://community.kde.org/KDE_Visual_Design_Group/HIG/Color
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> picked Shade Black
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: nice link. did not know that existed
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> oh yea I use it ALL the time
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> using it to make the slideshow
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/eObseEkQ/Create-slide-v3-new_sidebar.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> how the new color would look
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I had to write the top part by hand
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> just give us an idea
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity/artful/+merge/324028
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: clivejo ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #405: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #406: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #407: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #12: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #408: FIXED in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #97: FIXED in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #29: FIXED in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #23: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/23/
<clivejo> santa_: did you look at the pangea code that runs KCI?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #25: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/25/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WcmO7I7J/working-slideshow.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> some prorgreess!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #23: FIXED in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/23/
<clivejo> that looks good
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> \o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> thanks just need to work on the CSS for that text spacing
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/J0fS00Du/Screenshot_20170514_161140.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> +1 on that
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> \o///
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 643x548) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/CPL0KYCI/file_2619.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> not sure about this one
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I need to fix that button too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #27: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #46: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #420: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #188: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #22: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #206: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/206/
<clivejo> acheronuk: is PIM broke again?
<santa_> good evening everyone
<santa_> sorry for this short break, I'm kind of stressed
<santa_> acheronuk: ack, good job
<santa_> clivejo: regarding the KCI, I have inspected it a little bit and like Rik said there's code to strip the translations from the kci builds
<santa_> however we don't have the code to inject the translations in the CMakeLists.txt
<santa_> and cherry-picking the changes from the official pangea tooling seems like ... unfeasible
<clivejo> how do Neon inject it?
<santa_> using Harald's releaseme code I think
<santa_> regarding pim and applications in general, they are not in a releaseable state at the moment, but they will
<santa_> and indeed, I expect it to be broken on the KCI for a while, but hopefully we will be able to get it back on track as well
<santa_> clivejo: any other question? are you looking for things to do, or are you already working on something?
<clivejo> just trying to catch up
<santa_> ok, well in addition to what I have said, we also have fw 5.34 staged
<santa_> I'm going to try to fix the solid autopkgtest
<clivejo> auto trolled?
<santa_> and after that it should be ready to upload to artful
<santa_> yep
<santa_> haha
<clivejo> just one!
<clivejo> wow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #25: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/25/
<santa_> yeah, it's kind of stable now for frameworks
<santa_> plasma and apps tend to be more "autopkgtrolling"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #189: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #207: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/207/
<acheronuk> santa_: can we not get KCI back the way it was while we look at solutions?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #40: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #34: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/34/
<clivejo> I noticed that the c-ares Travis CI plan started to fail due to an too
<clivejo> old CMake version. The build used to pull in cmake from the
<clivejo> kubuntu-backports PPA. Was this removal intentional?
<clivejo> huh?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #25: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/25/
<santa_> acheronuk: what you mean the way it was? you mean to get everything building nice again? FTR I didn't change the KCI
<santa_> if so, I have a possible workaround in mind for the abi manager patches
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #88: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #112: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/112/
<santa_> but whatever we do, I think the applications 17.04 packaging must be fixed first of all
<santa_> once done, we'll see how to get the KCI back on track
<acheronuk> santa_: I mean't restore the stable branch enough that it builds as before, aware that we would have manually sort abi manager patches should we merge again.
<santa_> sure I think we should work on that after finishing apps 17.04 for the _archive branches
<santa_> there's still plenty of work to do
<santa_> DarinMiller: ping?
<acheronuk> santa_: well, the stable branch WAS building 17.04 pretty well, with just a few packages with issues
<acheronuk> or at least a good starting point for staging anyway.....
<santa_> yes, the problem is that now fixing the thing for _archive means breaking the thing for _stable
<santa_> I will try tomorrow the workaround for the abi manager if possible
<acheronuk> only a few lines is the abi manager patch though. for the most part
<acheronuk> s/is/in
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #31: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/31/
<valorie> ahoneybun: imo the title and lower text should be on the same vertical line
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. lets see over the next few days where we get to
<santa_> sure also that thing is the task with lowest priority right now
<acheronuk> yes, not in a huge hurry. just don't want to leave builds broken for too much of an extended period
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #26: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/26/
<santa_> ok,
<santa_> so imho one of the most urgent things now is backporting fw 5.34
<santa_> this way we will get the backports and fix the security issue at the same time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #42: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/42/
<santa_> since this is kind of urgent, I plan to stage this tonight and if possible move the thing to backports tomorrow night
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: ↑ ok?
<acheronuk> santa_: kauth fix is already backported
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #34: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/34/
<santa_> for yakkety zesty and xenial?
<acheronuk> santa_: for zesty and xenial
<valorie> hmm, I didn't see an update in zesty
<valorie> yet
<valorie> could have happened automatically though
<acheronuk> santa_: for example https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+sourcepub/7799167/+listing-archive-extra
<valorie> because I allow auto-updates for security
<santa_> acheronuk: ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #34: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/34/
<acheronuk> santa_: it's some of the older FW releases that I had an issue patching kauth with
<acheronuk> i.e. was not sure if hackery to make it apply was valid or safe
<acheronuk> to 5.33 it applied fine
<acheronuk> and apparently as intended
<santa_> I know, I will dig into that asap
<acheronuk> so I think that lowers the urgency of doing 5.34 backports, though obviously we want those in the very near future regardless
<acheronuk> would be nice to get plasma 5.10 beta staged for zesty, though I am not overly sure we should ship in normal backports even the 5.10 release. maybe wait for the 5.10.1 bugfix?
 * acheronuk notes we have a disabled beta-backports ppa though.....
<acheronuk> I remember using betas from that years ago
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #195: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/195/
<acheronuk> santa_: my bad. I should have tracked all that is a phab task or similar :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #35: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #239: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #36: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/36/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> And all slides done
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Just need to work on text and css spacing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #240: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #193: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #242: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #243: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapptemplate build #926: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapptemplate/926/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #869: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/869/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #849: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/849/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #54: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #39: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #20: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #159: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #201: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #464: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/33/
<clivejo> :( PIM in KCI is badly broken
<acheronuk> It's surprising it ever works!
<clivejo> it was working until those staging
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #34: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/34/
<clivejo> santa_: do you have a plan to fix the CI branches?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #27: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #41: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/41/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #3: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #5: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcharselect build #3: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcharselect/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #18: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #93: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #113: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #88: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #81: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #141: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #104: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #108: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #141: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #60: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #114: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #119: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #81: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #93: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #118: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #145: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #94: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #89: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #99: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #110: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #120: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #82: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #114: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #96: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #103: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #88: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #104: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #81: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #46: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitinerary build #4: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitinerary/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/4/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> For KDE there's no standard solution for good or for bad, unless you're using Wayland session
<valorie> ?
<valorie> in ref to what, @Lazy B
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #5: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/5/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Was talking about onscreen keyboard
<valorie> @lazy b -- I guess you are right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2220: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2220: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2220: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2220/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<itsfemme[m]> Hi
<vip> Hi ho, have anybody noticed that bluetooth devices after standby are not attached to xinput again?
<vip> they seem to be connected, but not pressent in xinput
<mamarley> With KF5 5.46, the taskbar thumbnail rendering on Intel has regressed to the low-quality scaling from <=5.44 but it is still broken on NVIDIA, now displaying a black box instead of the nothing from 5.45.
<acheronuk> mamarley: must depend on which Nvidia. shows here, but not good quality as you say
<mamarley> I tested it on a GTX970 with 396.24.
<acheronuk> mamarley: https://i.imgur.com/PqsyOOP.png
<mamarley> acheronuk: I believed you. :)
<acheronuk> on an underpowered 705 with 390
<acheronuk> mamarley: I know you did, but wanted to show you, as I don't turn them on normally
<acheronuk> mamarley: so was not sure if that quality is good or bad
<acheronuk> compared to recent times
<mamarley> acheronuk: Your screenshot is the same as 5.44 and significantly worse than 5.45 on Intel.
<acheronuk> ok. handy to know
<mamarley> I would imagine this will also regress the scaling for the "pulsating" Quassel icon when there is a notification.
<mamarley> What is also strange is that the option for the type of scaling in the compositor settings has never had any effect on the window previews, as far as I can tell.
<sitter> too lazy to file a report. https://imgur.com/a/pQodPfv there's a dangling checkmark in the installer title on updates and other software
<sitter> also... seeing as the slideshow looks silly when maximizing the window that (maximize) maybe should be disabled https://imgur.com/a/R8euYs8
<sitter> on that same screenshot text of last slide in slideshow: "out.Remember" is missing a space it seems
<sitter> also the slideshow seems to be using Ubuntu Sans while the rest of the installer (e.g. the sidebar) seems to be using Noto Sans
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> The text needs an overhaul anyway, perhaps at the same time that the installer gets a grammar check...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But if you still think Calamares is a good idea, we're going with that too.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, (the slideshow needs a grammar check...)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, understatement!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2221: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2221: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2221: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2221/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> That won't have happened in more then two people were reviewing it. Just saying...
<sitter> sddm is using DejaVu Sans :(
<sitter> also: you should pull in apt-config-icons* for discover. else applications which have no icon in breeze won't have an icon in discover (discover 5.12 doesn't implement remote icons - which is the only icon resource available without apt-config-icons* installed)
<acheronuk> sitter: thanks. I'll add that for when we update discover to 5.12.5
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #374: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #165: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/165/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @nggraham @MichaelTun https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/73525-Enjoying-18-04
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> Very Nice! and love this part … " I have to admit that its modern look was a huge selling point! . . .  the default look and feel of Kubuntu is nice!"
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> you were right about that, people love it
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/G2aAQcc0/file_6485.webp
 * genii makes almost unintelligible mutterings about red white and blue background things
 * tsimonq2 passes genii coffee
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hXyeGWkU/file_6488.mp4
<genii> tsimonq2: Yay, caffeine!
 * genii sips
<ricktimmis[m]> Hmm, bit late for coffee for me, mind if I have a glass of wine ?
<ricktimmis[m]> Heard your interview on Linux unplugged, good job tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ricktimmis[m], Which interview? :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> And thanks!
<ricktimmis[m]> I'm working with Linux Mag for a a Kubuntu article
<ricktimmis[m]> Linux Unplugged podcast
<genii> Catchy title
<ricktimmis[m]> I wonder if they lifted it from phoronix, it was an audio about release betas
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> Simon was on that episode. It was a couple of weeks ago.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1094: FIXED in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1094/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1072: FIXED in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1072/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #139: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/3/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #115: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #154: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #6: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #141 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kamoso build #318: FAILURE in 4.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kamoso/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kamoso build #319: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kamoso/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2222: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2222: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2222: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #141: ABORTED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #142 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<vip> hi ho, anybody with bluetooth mouse disconecting problems?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #142: ABORTED in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #143 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kamoso build #320: STILL FAILING in 6.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kamoso/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #594: FAILURE in 5.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #995: FAILURE in 8.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/995/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #949: FAILURE in 7.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/949/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kamoso build #321: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kamoso/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #950: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/950/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdcraw build #16: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdcraw/16/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #996: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/996/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #595: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #471: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #143: ABORTED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #77: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #89: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #79: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #5: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #85: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #4: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #3: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #4: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #92: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #59: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #121: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #51: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #100: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #114: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #128: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #100: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #104: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #5: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #5: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #5: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #71: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #76: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmbox build #4: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmbox/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #4: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap build #4: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #5: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #4: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksmtp build #4: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksmtp/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #66: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #82: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #76: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #142: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #105: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #90: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #53: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #132: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #5: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #57: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #3: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #3: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #101: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #73: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #63: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #77: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #5: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #3: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #3: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #95: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #5: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #3: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #3: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #3: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #136: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #5: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #5: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #5: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #3: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #5: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #5: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #3: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #5: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #3: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #3: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #5: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #3: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #144 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #4: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #129: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #127: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #5: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #4: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #4: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #129: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #150: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #140: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #82: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #4: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #81: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #4: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #105: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #88: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #3: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #129: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kldap build #3: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kldap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #4: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #112: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #128: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #101: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/5/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Heyo BlueKaj
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> BluesKaj
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #144: ABORTED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #178: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #600: STILL FAILING in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/600/
<BluesKaj> hey ahoneybun
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #148: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #4: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #159: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #3: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #5: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #90: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #4: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #527: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #138: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #367: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #87: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #129: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #298: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #138: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/5/
<mparillo_> Question: Has anybody installed CC using the daily ISO (not magic sed scripts)? I could swear I installed yesterday's ISO, sudo apt install falkon, and falkon replaced FF. 
<mparillo_> To be clear, FF is still installed, and can be launched from krunner, but Falkon replaced my favorite on the kicker application launcher
<acheronuk> mparillo_: if falkon has a higher priority in alternatives, it might do that
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I searched but didnAnyone know if there's already an Ubuntu bug for the Samba issue described here? https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-beaver-samba-shares.html … I can reproduce it. Samba is 100% broken without the workaround...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #119: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #4: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/5/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> it's not 100% broken, but it's not very user friendly (requires smb://<pc name or IP here> in the navigation bar).
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> ok, user-friendly discover is 100% broken then :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> LOL
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> requiring people to type in a URL they have no way of knowing ahead of time is not acceptable...
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I totally agree.  Samba has been very week in dolphin for quite some time.  I resorted to using fish:// instead but I don't use LAN navigation very often.  I was under the impression this was part e to the kio issue that causes issues with vlc playing over samba.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> no, that's something else; that's an architectural issue in KIO
<mparillo_> Thanks acheronuk. So it sounds as if it is not a bug.
<mamarley> I think VLC implements the samba client on its own by linking with Samba.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> ... which is tracked by https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75324
<ubottu> KDE bug 75324 in general "Integrate KIO Slaves into file system using FUSE gateway" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #80: FAILURE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/80/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> mamarley: yes, I was the one who got that working in KDE :)
<mamarley> Oh, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'll look into the Samba thing.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It should be a simple patch if it's a central Samba thing.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I'm filing a launchpad bug right now
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it will be a very simple patch :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Assign me.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Please.)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I don't have assignment privileges, but I'll paste it here
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OK.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/1770022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770022 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "Use of SMBv2 makes network discovery not work at all" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> this isn't just KDE either; it affects GNOME, Mate and everything else built on top of Bionic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #149: FAILURE in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #4: FAILURE in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/4/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Basically we need to patch /etc/samba/smb.conf to include the following line: …     client max protocol = NT1
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it's a miracle cure
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I wonder where dedodimodo found the fix.  It's seems as if he found a site/forum of Samba experts that knew enough to fix the problem but failed to report the problem to Ubuntu devs prior to 18.04 release.  Rather rude if you ask me.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> this has been an irritation of his for ages
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> unfortunately, because he never engages with upstreams, none of his issues are ever fixed until people like us file bugs for them or submit patches
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> getting him to engage with upstreams is a fool's errand; I've tried and failed
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Valorie too
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I knew about the problem, but like I said, I thought it was part of the kio issue and that samba fixes were on the "to do" list.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> So I have to add "client NTLMv2 auth = no" and "client use spnego = no" to the global section of  smb.conf in order to navigate files on drive shared by my ASUS network router.  Is that also a "bug"?  I will be more than happy to file it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> they certainly are, but this particular issue isn't on KIO
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> (Unless you count lack of support for smbv2, but then again that's pretty much everyone...)
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Sure (bad assumption on my part accompanied by limited Samba knowlege).
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I'm trying to build my own Samba knowledge so I can actually start fixing some of these bugs
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> nobody programmery really seems very interested in  Samba
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> @tsimonq2 @acheronuk and here's one for us: https://phabricator.kde.org/T8663
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> why do we need samba common?
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it's what ships the config file we've been mentioning
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I have tried to use Samba over the years in a mixed OS environment.  Every time MS releases a new version of windows the Samba fight starts all over again.  I have long list of Samba work arounds depending on the window version and which direction the file share needs to occur (it's not always bi-directional and samba version also cause havoc).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #79: FAILURE in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #81: FAILURE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #4: FAILURE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #5: FAILURE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #76: FAILURE in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #97: FAILURE in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #89: FAILURE in 3 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #5: FAILURE in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #118: FAILURE in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #99: FAILURE in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #4: FAILURE in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #6: FAILURE in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/6/
<valorie> we used to have a kubuntu guy who loooooved samba
<valorie> and fixed it in *buntu and KDE
<valorie> but damn it, he graduated, got a girlfriend/wife/kid and disappeared
<valorie> @nggraham, thanks for following up on that
<valorie> even though I find dedimodo annoying for reporting only in his blog, still he points to reproducible issues which we should get fixed
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> he does
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> the way to his heart is actually really easy:
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> An arrrow?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #96: FAILURE in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/96/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> 1. good Samba support … 2. good smartphone support … 3. good text rendering by default … 4. a good screenshot tool … 5. a Software Center that finds Steam and Skype with no muss and no fuss … 6. minimum of crashes … 7. UI consistency
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #4: FAILURE in 3 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #70: FAILURE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #6: FAILURE in 3 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #82: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #96: FAILURE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #279: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #360: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #287: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #76: FAILURE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #98: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #102: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #4: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #97: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #4: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #4: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #120: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #4: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #312: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #113: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #243: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #113: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #99: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/99/
<itsfemme[m]> I'm not convinced changed the samba configurations to use the Windows NT (!!) version of samba is an acceptable solution https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/current/man-html/smb.conf.5.html#CLIENTMAXPROTOCOL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #6: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/6/
<valorie> @nggraham my guess was gonna be MONEY
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it's the only solution if you want samba discover to actually work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #88: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/88/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Dolphin, Nautilus, and all the other Linux software doesn't support the newer protocol for network discovery yet
<itsfemme[m]> Why not fix the gui tools?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #248: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #103: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/103/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> sure, let's do that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #115: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #312: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/312/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> wanna volunteer? :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> in four years, we'll maybe have something
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> vs adding one line to the config file and fixing the problem in 10 seconds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/117/
<itsfemme[m]> You're suggesting changing the max version used in the negotiation to the NT version, doesn't this also break all the newer versions?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #241: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/241/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> no, because to my knowledge they're backwards compatible
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #4: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/4/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> or rather, servers that implement them are
<itsfemme[m]> So ubuntu wouldn't be able to connect to a samba share using the newer protocols (for example actual windows desktops)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> try it and see. Works fine in my office
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> e.g. with the NT protocol, I can see Windows 10 desktops in Dolphin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #143: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #5: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #4: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalcore build #4: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalcore/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #123: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #260: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #292: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #180: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #487: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #141: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #110: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/4/
<itsfemme[m]> Maybe ask the samba maintainer? Or look at how other distros solve this? This blog post is not a good source as it doesn't explain the consequences.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> all other distros I've used don't solve the problem; they have the exact same issue
<itsfemme[m]> I'm not done reading the thread but this seems to be the same issue https://dev.solus-project.com/T1223
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #363: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #290: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/290/
<itsfemme[m]> "One side note, Ubuntu 17.10 ships with Samba version 4.6. They've been ask by Microsoft to disable SMB1 by default but they have not made the decision yet."
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Right, it's endemic. Because no linux software actually supports the later versions very well
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> which is why using the old version is an imperfect, yet practical and usable, solution
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #136: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/136/
<itsfemme[m]> btw you asked if I'll volunteer, I'll volunteer to fix the orca dependency if that is something I can do
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> cool
<itsfemme[m]> It needs to get into bionic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #435: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/435/
<itsfemme[m]> NT1 aka SMBv1 is deprecated since 2014 so I think setting the max version to it is unacceptable
<itsfemme[m]> https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/filecab/2016/09/16/stop-using-smb1/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> This is not our choice anyway. samba is in main. Server team and core devs would need to sign off on that, and I very much doubt they would
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/6/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Hopefully those people can send patches to KDE and GNOME to make the software actually work properly with the protocol that they enable by default then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #5: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #5: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #5: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #6: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #5: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #6: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #3: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #4: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/6/
<itsfemme[m]> https://github.com/andreikop/python-ws-discovery
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> From https://dev.solus-project.com/T1223: … "Let's hang back and see what the Fedora and Ubuntu guys come up with for samba 4.7.x and gvfs for Fedora 27 Server and Ubuntu 18.04 LTS respectively." … Apparently the "Ubuntu guys" decided to just regress the feature for all clients...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/4/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> honestly this is the thing that drives me nuts the most in open-source development: when a team decides to make a change or remove a feature for a genuinely good reason, but does it in a way that regresses the user experience or before the replacement is actually released
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it's the kind of thing that destroys trust in the platform
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/4/
<itsfemme[m]> There was no regression though because WS-Discovery never worked on ubuntu and SMBv1 was deprecated
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #4: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #153: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/153/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> sure there was. In one Ubuntu release, network browsing worked; in the next one, it didn't
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> that's a regression
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> think like a user, not a developer. Users care that they can get to their network resources and shared printers
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> they don't want to have to understand the discovery protocol and samba version
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it's our job to protect them from that
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> if we don't, then we've failed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #5: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/4/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'll ping some people.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/6/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Thanks Simon!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #6: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #134: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #73: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #101: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #132: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #4: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #135: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #123: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #110: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #100: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #154: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #98: FAILURE in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1095: SUCCESS in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1095/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #130: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #106: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #5: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #5: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #105: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #3: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/3/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I left a comment reflecting the full sad situation in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392803
<ubottu> KDE bug 392803 in panels: places "Dolphin Samba Network Discovery Not Seeing Samba Drives 18.04 Kubuntu" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> we're gonna get a lot of duplicates of this...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #5: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libmediawiki build #129: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libmediawiki/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #142: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #126: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/126/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/5/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> By the way, we decided in #ubuntu-qt (gotta be there to help decide!) that we're waiting for Qt 5.11.0 to do the next transition.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #202: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #140: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #4: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #4: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #4: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #73: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #96: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #93: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #4: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #127: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #177: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #4: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #121: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #6: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #127: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/5/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> as long as we have it in time for Plasma 5.13 in october!
<mamarley> Ideally we would be able to run it well before then for testing purposes.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #48: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #126: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #107: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #5: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #74: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #136: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #90: FAILURE in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #73: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #151: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #5: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #4: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #6: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #5: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #143: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #6: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #5: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #5: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #5: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #6: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #5: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #6: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #6: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #130: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #4: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #67: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #4: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #6: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #113: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #101: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #4: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #5: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #5: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #58: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #102: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #74: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #133: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #64: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #54: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #91: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #96: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #7: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #6: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #72: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #128: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #83: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #4: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #122: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #77: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #86: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #80: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #120: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #160: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #80: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #97: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #106: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #7: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #5: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #5: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #5: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #78: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #128: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #94: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #111: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #137: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #142: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #5: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #5: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #6: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2223: FIXED in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2223: SUCCESS in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2223: SUCCESS in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #119: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #98: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #118: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #100: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #6: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #136: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #90: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #6: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #6: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #6: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #113: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #83: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #97: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #99: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #113: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #81: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #88: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #99: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #82: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #121: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #114: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #8: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #6: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #104: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #150: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #91: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #4: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libmediawiki build #130: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libmediawiki/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #52: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #5: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #83: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #5: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #4: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #78: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #4: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap build #5: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #102: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kldap build #4: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kldap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #5: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #82: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #4: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #4: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #141: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #8: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #128: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #89: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #116: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #108: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #6: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #115: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #107: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #84: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #49: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #106: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #4: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #4: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #4: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #6: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #141: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #129: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #6: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #103: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #5: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #103: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #143: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmbox build #5: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmbox/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #7: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #6: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #4: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #6: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #130: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #77: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #123: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #8: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #60: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #98: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #6: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #124: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #130: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #89: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksmtp build #5: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksmtp/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #5: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #5: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #91: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #94: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalcore build #5: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalcore/5/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #4: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #105: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #111: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #135: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #122: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #7: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #5: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #97: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #203: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #106: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #6: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #7: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #5: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/5/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> Didn't even know there's such squid
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> Or is it octopus
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #133: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/133/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Most people from the UK will know it, as the soft brittle 'cuttlebone' it has for buoyancy is often found washed up on our beaches.
<KurousagiMK2> can you fix the version of the Konversation in KCI? https://i.imgur.com/NCYO9Fz.png
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: odd. yes, I can fix
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #106: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/106/
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: ok. next build should fix that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #127: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #5: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/5/
 * mamarley has upgraded to Cosmic. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #102: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #5: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #76: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #92: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #84: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #7: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #75: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #7: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #7: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #120: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #99: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #7: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #7: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #83: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #91: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #100: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #82: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #78: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #101: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #7: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #122: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #98: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #114: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #112: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #97: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #119: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #114: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #103: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #137: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #97: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #100: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #4: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #75: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #75: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #142: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #115: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #9: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #7: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #89: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #109: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #105: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #7: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #7: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #9: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #7: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #98: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #136: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #6: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #105: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #6: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #6: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #6: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #7: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #6: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #6: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #8: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #125: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #8: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #6: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #102: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #6: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #6: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #156: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #7: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #8: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #72: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #8: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #8: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #9: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #8: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #6: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #7: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #6: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #138: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #7: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #7: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #179: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #8: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #8: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #98: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #8: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2224: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2224: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2224: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #6: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #6: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #77: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #8: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #76: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #8: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #8: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #8: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #8: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #7: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #93: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #110: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #8: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #8: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #9: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #143: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #10: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #7: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #7: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #7: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1096: SUCCESS in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1096/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #7: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/7/
<pedahzur> I'm using KDE Frameworks 5.36.0 and Qt 5.6.1 on Kubuntu 16.04, with the Kubuntu backports PPA. Sometimes when I resume from sleep, the network icon (plasmoid?) is no longer in the task bar tray. I can get it back by killing plasmashell and restarting it, but I'm sure there has to be a more elegant work around. 1) What command can I run to restart the network manager plasmoid?  2) How might I debug so that I could make a useful 
<pedahzur> bug report?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/6/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #85: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/85/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service might also do it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #11: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #161: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #9: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #111: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #84: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #144: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #7: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #136: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #98: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #10: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #6: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #107: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #153: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #11: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #8: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #8: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #7: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #63: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #8: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #126: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #10: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #145 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2225: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2225: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2225: SUCCESS in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2225/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #1087: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/1087/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #1088: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/1088/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2226: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2226: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2226: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #145: ABORTED in 6 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #8: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #95: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #104: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #368: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav build #185: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #6: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #299: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #604: FAILURE in 5.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/604/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #114: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #605: STILL FAILING in 6.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/605/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #11: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #606: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/606/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #313: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #126: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #124: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #291: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #5: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #100: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #7: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #112: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #95: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #116: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #6: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #12: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #430: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/7/
<acheronuk> :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kbackup/18.04.0-1
<wxl> is kubuntu using calamares in cosmic?
<acheronuk> unlikely
<wxl> is it using ti now?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we were hoping to shoot for that
<acheronuk> no
 * wxl siiiiiiiiiiiiighs
<wxl> cuz it's crashing in lubuntu
<wxl> and it seems rather fundamental
<wxl> namely that it appears to be crashing trying to open the squashfs
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: [13:17] <sitter> Riddell: what are we going to do with cala? there's still grave UX issues with the OEM mode making it not ready for prime time. l10n installation is also a mess. it's been a year where we spent time maintaining two installers
<wxl> unfortunately those are the least of our worries
<wxl> is this actually a calamares issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1748772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1748772 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 17.10 install finished, hangs on "Started Music Player Daemon"" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Maybe ping sitter or [ade] in #calamares.
<wxl> sitter: can you offer any advice on how we might resolve this issue with calamares? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1748772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1748772 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 17.10 install finished, hangs on "Started Music Player Daemon"" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> sitter: ugh wrong bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1769781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769781 in calamares (Ubuntu) "calamares crashes trying to open squashfs in Lubuntu Cosmic" [Critical,Triaged]
<acheronuk> Kubuntu 17.10 with calamares?
<acheronuk> surely that is ubiquity and just reported against the wrong package?
<wxl> yeah that's what i was confused about
<wxl> but you'd know better than i
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> oh hey, that was reported by Scott. I know him!
<mparillo[m]> I can confirm on CC, fresh install from the ISO. sudo apt install -y falkon replaces the FF favorite on the kicker with falkon.
<wxl> regarding calamares there's one thing it is lacking that would help diagnosing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1770500
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770500 in calamares (Ubuntu) "calamares lacks apport per-package hook" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> might want to me too that
<valorie> re: acheronuk - https://www.kde.org/applications/utilities/kbackup/
<acheronuk> valorie: yep. landed thanks to scarlett doing it for debian
<valorie> that sgclark whoever she is a rockin'!
<wxl> tsimonq2: it sounds like the fix for calamares is already out but you might want to work your magic coercing debian (highvoltage is the maintainer) to get the new reelase out
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, ack
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<wxl> np
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #661: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/661/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #662: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/662/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #146 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #146: ABORTED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #357: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/357/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> BBL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2227: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2227: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2227: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2227/
<wxl> hey can any of you folks tell me what the *form* of the "Authorization callback URL" is on your OAuth app for Phabricator? we have /oauth/github/login/ and i suspect it's wrong but i cannot verify that
<acheronuk> using you phab to loging to github?
<acheronuk> *your *login
<acheronuk> ask in #kde-sysadmin might be best
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk so someone installed Plasma on Pop and it's crashing a lot. Mind helping out?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I have a few crash files from them.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> making sense of backtraces has never been my forte but can see. I usually have to go shout for help from the KDE devs :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham might be better? ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 75 MB?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> sorry, I'm not much good at reading backtraces either, I'm afraid
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Damn. Well I don't even know how to read them at all lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> once I get rid of the core dump, I can't see anything obvious that I recognise as an issue I know how to sort. plasma spits out so much scary sounding stuff, even when it's actually running ok, it's hard to tell!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea I guessed so.
<mparillo_> With today's daily CC Updates, which seem to include Plasma 5.12.5, FF is back atop my kicker favorites.
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-12
<jbicha> here's some rebuilds that need to be done: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/openexr.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #147 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #147: ABORTED in 2 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2228: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2228: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2228: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2228/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2229: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2229: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2229: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #435: FAILURE in 5.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #436: STILL FAILING in 4.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #437: STILL FAILING in 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #438: STILL FAILING in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #439: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #251: FAILURE in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #7: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #109: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #75: FAILURE in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #114: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/114/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #8: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #252: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #426: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #358: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #8: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #110: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #9: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #115: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2230: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2230: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2230: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2230/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2231: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2231: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2231: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2231/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Happy mother's day folks : valorie
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Happy mother's day! Specifically to valorie, but to all other mothers too. :)
<valorie> thank you, thank you!
<valorie> so far so good, grabbing a mo to drink some coffee, then off to a BBQ with the fam
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1097: SUCCESS in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1097/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kinfocenter build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kinfocenter/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #46: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #73: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #58: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #56: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #49: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #35: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2942: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2942/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2942: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2942/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2942: SUCCESS in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2942/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2943: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2943/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2943: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2943/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2943: SUCCESS in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2943/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #723: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/723/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1197: UNSTABLE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1172: UNSTABLE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #59: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #12: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #37: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #51: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #46: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telegram-qt build #38: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telegram-qt/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/50/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #38: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #56: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #74: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #36: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2944: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2944/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2944: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2944/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2944: SUCCESS in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2944/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2945: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2945/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2945: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2945/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2945: SUCCESS in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2945/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #724: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/724/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1198: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1173: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #52: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #50: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/53/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #13: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #60: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #59: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #42: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #58: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #37: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #33: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #37: FAILURE in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #75: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/53/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> looks like dead.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2946: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2946/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2946: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2946/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2946: SUCCESS in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2946/
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> haunted 👻 I'd say
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> justy being busy elsewhere ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2947: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2947/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2947: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2947/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2947: SUCCESS in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2947/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #725: FIXED in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/725/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1199: FIXED in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1174: FIXED in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_poxml build #50: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_poxml/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #61: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #14: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #49: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #47: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #53: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #38: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #54: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/44/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #49: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #72: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/54/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk when will kci available for eoan ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #76: UNSTABLE in 3 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/54/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, I am waiting for the docker images to appear here: https://hub.docker.com/_/ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2948: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2948/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2948: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2948/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2948: SUCCESS in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2948/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2949: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2949/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2949: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2949/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2949: SUCCESS in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2949/
<valorie> anyone who is interested in an all-flavor video call: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QYQjjsfBh4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1200: SUCCESS in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #45: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #54: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #73: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #41: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/41/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #57: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #53: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #50: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #60: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_milou build #52: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_milou/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #43: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #50: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #60: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #36: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #31: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #46: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #57: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #42: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #45: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #40: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #58: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #45: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/55/
<IrcsomeBot> mhnoshtslimi970 was added by: mhnoshtslimi970
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #39: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/39/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2950: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2950/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2950: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2950/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2950: SUCCESS in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2950/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #247 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #247: ABORTED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #207: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #142: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #219: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #231: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #262: FAILURE in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #52: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #221: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #289: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #211: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #291: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #197: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #256: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #173: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #185: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #268: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #201: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #249: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #244: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #51: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #177: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #240: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #240: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #269: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #161: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #292: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #238: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #309: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #255: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #40: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #51: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #284: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #332: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #49: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #283: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #50: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #276: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #198: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #227: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #198: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #232: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #246: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #227: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #336: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #136: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #301: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #339: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #319: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #197: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #156: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #199: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #331: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #283: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_milou build #53: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_milou/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #203: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #111: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #212: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #334: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #283: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #254: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #200: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #371: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #53: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #39: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #37: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #323: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #306: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #59: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2951: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2951/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2951: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2951/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2951: SUCCESS in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2951/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #79: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #53: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #52: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #41: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/41/
<IrcsomeBot> alkfkdkdkkffbot was added by: mhnoshtslimi970
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #51: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/51/
<IrcsomeBot> mhnoshtslimi970 was removed by: ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> alkfkdkdkkffbot was removed by: ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks @acheronuk
<valorie> @acheronuk - thoughts about https://phabricator.kde.org/T10812 ?
<valorie> also are you gonna be in on the Flavors call?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I thought that happened already?
<valorie> @ahoneybun: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QYQjjsfBh4/
<valorie> something wrong with simon's outgoing emial
<valorie> email
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Looks like your going valorie, would you like more then one person from Kubuntu then?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've been kinda out of the loop for a while so I don't know much.
<valorie> right, I hope that acheronuk decides to join in
<valorie> although I'm sure that the hours are awful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #37: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #162: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #55: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/63/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #248 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #248: ABORTED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/248/
<IrcsomeBot> aarianoshkshori069 was added by: aarianoshkshori069
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit @Valoriez @ahoneybun I imagine that is a spammer ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #38: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #40: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #40: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #36: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #57: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/57/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes looks like it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #42: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #35: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #35: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #44: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #54: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/54/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> FYI to channel in general, I am going to aim to get the Plasma 5.16 beta coming out next week into Eoan, and in a testing (beta) PPA for disco
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #239: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #220: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #228: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #160: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #222: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #225: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #204: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #182: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #168: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #167: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #218: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #241: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #244: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #256: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #61: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #42: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #229: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #172: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #81: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #56: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #77: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #165: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #251: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #276: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #181: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #181: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #259: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #160: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #261: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #128: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #221: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #211: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #191: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #178: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #171: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #272: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #164: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #154: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #240: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #251: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #137: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #164: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #171: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #248: FAILURE in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #209: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #196: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #169: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #132: FAILURE in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #161: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #183: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #211: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #282: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #229: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #214: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #60: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #162: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/241/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #51: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/51/
<IrcsomeBot> ovidiuflorin was added by: ovidiuflorin
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @acheronuk is this it?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, It is :)
<blaze> long time no see
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin if you can make me an admin, with as many permissions as it would let you, then that will be great
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as said, spammer have found an old invite link! 😢
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Yopu're already an admin
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 😜
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I was fast
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, Nice. Thank you!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/245/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @acheronuk are you on the desktop app?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, At the moment, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> canyou try to create a poll?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I've removed some permissions from the general user
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> awesome
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> now try to delete it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> purrrrrfect
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oIcDd0GU/file_15243.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Great. Thank you so much
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> cool
<IrcsomeBot> ovidiuflorin was removed by: ovidiuflorin
<IrcsomeBot> aarianoshkshori069 was removed by: acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #258: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #241: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #286: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #302: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #337: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #335: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #112: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #332: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #290: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #333: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #40: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_solid build #49: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_solid/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/56/
<acheronuk> valorie: if I can do that call, it will be audio only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2952: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2952/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2952: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2952/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2952: SUCCESS in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2952/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #63: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/63/
<acheronuk> our website is kaput at the moment
<acheronuk> trying to get canonical to sort
<valorie> yikes!
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-12
<valorie> https://linuxreviews.org/Kdenlive_19.04.1_released_and_available
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's on flathub now valorie.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Kdenlive.
<valorie> right, I think the article says so 
<valorie> the push is to get all kde apps in snap/flathub/appimage
<valorie> plus build them for mac and win, and some for android
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2953: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2953/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2953: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2953/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2953: SUCCESS in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2953/
<IrcsomeBot> prioshrdaiianEHF was added by: prioshrdaiianEHF
<IrcsomeBot> sarinakramtim73 was added by: sarinakramtim73
<IrcsomeBot> mrjanhoashk170 was added by: mrjanhoashk170
<IrcsomeBot> sarinakramtim73 was removed by: acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> prioshrdaiianEHF was removed by: acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> mrjanhoashk170 was removed by: acheronuk
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> minomirzakhaniA73 was added by: minomirzakhaniA73
<IrcsomeBot> minomirzakhaniA73 was removed by: acheronuk
<blaze> they're not giving up
<BluesKaj> telnet is a pita IMV
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2954: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2954/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2954: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2954/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2954: SUCCESS in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2954/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #46: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #55: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #35: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #51: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #48: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telegram-qt build #39: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telegram-qt/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_poxml build #51: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_poxml/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #61: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #39: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #58: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #48: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #49: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #50: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #33: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #78: UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #39: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_solid build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_solid/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #52: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #727: FAILURE in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/727/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1201: UNSTABLE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1176: UNSTABLE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/34/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-04
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200504.1) has been added
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<RikMills> mamarley: 5.70.0 should be in staging now. hopefully konsole is not crashy with that one!
<mamarley> RikMills: Awesome, thanks!  I'll get that PPA switched over to Groovy and update right away!
<mamarley> RikMills: Nope, still crashes.  I'll update the bug report.
<RikMills> mamarley: konsole 20.04?
<mamarley> Yep, from -proposed.
<RikMills> :/
<RikMills> mamarley: yep. konsole 19.12 does not crash with 5.70, 20.04 does
<RikMills> I wonder if it crashes if konsole is built with 5.70
 * RikMills rebuilds
<RikMills> mamarley: konsole 20.04 rebuild against 5.70 seems to work
<RikMills> I'll put this in the staging frameworks ppa
<mamarley> Kool, thanks!
<RikMills> not idea to have to do that, but I will ship that rebuild with 5.70 if they don't do a better fix
<RikMills> *not ideal
<mparillo> I just installed GG to a fresh VM. Discover showed some updates available. Sure enough, KDE Apps 20.04 are landing. Thanks RikMills
<RikMills> :)
<RikMills> Not PIM yet
<mparillo> Never noticed the lack of PIM. Never complained about it either.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> :P
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-05
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-06
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<RikMills> plasma 5.18.5 is in groovy
<IrcsomeBot1> * DarinMiller thinks its about time to upgrade a partition to groovy...
<mamarley> Right now anything that depends on LLVM/Clang seems FTBFS in groovy-proposed because LLVM depends on libgcc1, which is no longer being compiled as of the most recent gcc-10 upload.  This is rather annoying·
<RikMills> example?
<mamarley> RikMills: "sudo apt install libclang-9-dev"
<RikMills> oh, llvm-toolchain-9
<mamarley> The problem seems to be that lib32stdc++6 10-20200502 depends on lib32gcc1 despite the fact that lib32gcc1 would be compiled from the gcc-10 source but no longer is.
<mamarley> It would appear as if someone goofed.
<mamarley> Yep, "lib32gcc1 (>= ${gcc:Version})" is hardcoded as a dependency for lib32stdc++6 in gcc-10's debian/control.
<mamarley> The screwy thing is that gcc-10 itself is FTBFS because of the most recent gcc-10 upload...
<RikMills> it has been mentioned in #ubuntu-desktop about 40 mins ago
<RikMills> and I just mentioned in -devel
 * mamarley opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-10/+bug/1877175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1877175 in gcc-10 (Ubuntu) "lib32stdc++6 is not installable with 10-20200502-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]
<RikMills> causes firefox to ftbfs, so hopefully won't be left long
<mamarley> It also FTBFSes mesa and qttools-opensource-src, among many others.
<RikMills> mamarley: if can't be dealt with quickly, looks like it may well get brought up as an issue at the foundations team meeting tommoroe
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-07
<mparillo> Plasma 5.18.5 looking good on GG. Did the Firefox KDE dialog thing ever get sorted?
<mparillo> Their intransigence on allowing the DE's native file picker baffles me. Chromium just works if it is present.
<blaze> the question is does the portal thing actually work?
<mparillo> What is the portal thing?
<blaze> xdg desktop portal
<blaze> https://github.com/KDE/xdg-desktop-portal-kde
<mparillo> Looks like a way to make flatpacks more integrated?
<blaze> as well as snaps
<mparillo> Thanks.
<RikMills> mparillo: more trouble that it is worth IMO. the gtk picker works fine
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<RikMills> nggraham: what plasma version is the icons only task manger thing to land in?
<blaze> interesting https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-preserve-old-software-with-snaps
<blaze> I need a snap of the old amarok 1.4, or a current one from TDE
<masonbee> Have been pointed here from the Kubuntu matrix chat room. Top of that forum has out of date information including 18.10 being released today. Any idea who to contact to get it changed?
<RikMills> masonbee: its' just a bridge. no-one has any permissions. if the topic shown on matric does not automatically update, then presumably that is a matrix bug
<masonbee> OK, I will ask there.
<RikMills> if there is some way to force it to update on the matrix side, I don't know it
<RikMills> it should do it automatically as far as I know
<RikMills> or assumemed
<blaze> what if you have to use chanserv in order to keep the topic in sync
<RikMills> yofel: updating focal docker containers is dead. current one won't build anything. I fear KCI is dead
<valorie> yikes!
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-08
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I built inkscape 1.0 on focal last night.  I could add it to a ppa if  anyone is interested (but I would need some guidance).  It works much better than 0.92 with dark themes and hidpi screens.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I could have used the snaps or flatpacks via the website, but I an aversion to them unless absolutely necessary.
<valorie> @DarinMiller me too
<mamarley> I ran one of my Kubuntu systems with Wayland for a few hours earlier today.  It was going quite nicely and I was thinking I might try to keep it that way, but then after lunch when I woke up the computer, plasmashell crashed and Quassel had locked up. :/
<mamarley> It is getting tantalizingly close though.
<valorie> good to hear, mamarley
<valorie> are you on nvidia?
<mamarley> Nope, all Intel GPUs here now.
<valorie> I keep thinking I should try on my travel lappy
<valorie> but since there is no travelling, I gets little use rn
<mamarley> There's also quite a few papercut bugs, like Firefox loses scroll events if you scroll too fast in xwayland mode, Firefox is jerky with OpenGL compositing/WebRender in xwayland mode, Firefox renders on top of other stuff even when it is in the background in native mode, Chromium doesn't support high-resolution scrolling events…
<mamarley> The one about Firefox rendering on top of stuff in native Wayland mode is particularly disappointing, because running in Wayland also solves the long-standing issue where having 2+ maximized Firefox windows open (in X) on a system with Intel graphics and a 4K screen causes all the Firefox windows (and the whole system, in fact) to bog down to 30FPS, even if there isn't anything going on in Firefox.
<valorie> bummer
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-09
<Eickmeyer> So, is 20.10 the release where Kubuntu's installer becomes Calamares? I ask because, otherwise, we need to do some work on ubiquity because the qt version has some Kubuntu branding hard-coded.
<valorie> good question
<BluesKaj> Hiuas all
<BluesKaj> oops Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-10
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<RikMills> kde frameworks 5.70.0 landing in proposed
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Maybe wait for plasma 5.19 before moving to backports?  https://pointieststick.com/2020/05/10/why-the-animations-in-your-plasma-5-18-feel-slow-now-and-when-it-will-be-fixed/
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> It will be a long time before we get 5.19
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> About a month as per https://community.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> it needs Qt 5.14 which we don't have, and 2 new sources that are not in debian/ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> ooooh, crap
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> maybe those commits of nates can be reverted for a while
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Kirigami is definitely affected, but I do not see a "timing" related commit message that allows easy identification of affected packages.
